# OPT Convo Thread: Orochi's Castle



## Soca (Sep 20, 2016)

Rules 

- No flaming
- No rep whoring
- Spoiler talk is allowed but it has to be tagged

This thread is no different than any convo thread but to avoid having a repeat of the last convo let's keep it civil and no bullying. Everyone is allowed in here so let's all be cool and friendly as possible


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2016)

New era means new convo.  

Have fun everyone, and don't forget to play nice.


----------



## zoro (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello lads and ladettes, and welcome to the OLC


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Sasuke (Sep 20, 2016)

is there a modfuck going on or something

literally, cause;

> Khris

> Gyro

I haven't been paying much attention to this place in recent months so that's a genuine question btw


----------



## Gin (Sep 20, 2016)

Ultear said:


> my ^ (use bro), how u doin


nm my man

i hear this is a good place to get rep ; ]


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2016)

Gina said:


> nm my man
> 
> i hear this is a good place to get rep ; ]


aye fam rep me, only need 20k to iuts


----------



## zoro (Sep 20, 2016)

Sasuke said:


> is there a modfuck going on or something
> 
> literally, cause;
> 
> ...



We were modded last week. convict retired


----------



## Soca (Sep 20, 2016)

Don't attempt to take over the place and start trouble, all that's gonna lead up to is ya'll getting reply banned.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gin (Sep 20, 2016)

can you at least allow the 'bad spelling' tag in here so i can rate your misspelling of y'all appropriately ; ]


----------



## zoro (Sep 20, 2016)

Guys there's no reason for this to go awry. I know there are some ill feelings here even though I hadn't posted in the previous OLC for a while when it got closed but now that it's reopened we just want to make it a comfortable place for everyone in the OL. Which can include you, or not. That's up to you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 20, 2016)

Might as well go ahead ban certain members because it'll be another rep circle.

Lol I didnt even know we had the rep here anymore.


----------



## zoro (Sep 20, 2016)

B Rabbit said:


> Might as well go ahead ban certain members because it'll be another rep circle.
> 
> Lol I didnt even know we had the rep here anymore.



Yup. The staff's asking people to decide what to make of it


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2016)

B Rabbit said:


> Might as well go ahead ban certain members because it'll be another rep circle.
> 
> Lol I didnt even know we had the rep here anymore.


you can't possibly have the inability to detect the satire of the previous posts and/or believe rep is the reason to isolate this bread


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2016)

woah calm the fuck down gin you meanie


----------



## Gin (Sep 20, 2016)

Ultear said:


> you can't possibly have the inability to detect the satire of the previous posts and/or believe rep is the reason to isolate this bread


oh he can

but no

there's no such thing as imbeciles on this forum and we were despicable villains for ridding the ex-olc of such upstanding individuals


----------



## Gin (Sep 20, 2016)

Ultear said:


> woah calm the fuck down gin you meanie


g-gomene


----------



## SLB (Sep 20, 2016)

AWWWWWWWWW YEAH


----------



## SLB (Sep 20, 2016)

Gyro said:


> Yup. The staff's asking people to decide what to make of it



Let's pray they being it back to us in one piece 

Everyone say Amin like a muzzie


----------



## Gin (Sep 20, 2016)

tfw moody's been typing 'rep circle' into the nf search function ever since january

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SLB (Sep 20, 2016)

Gina said:


> tfw moody's been typing 'rep circle' into the nf search function ever since january



H-How did you...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SLB (Sep 20, 2016)

Bruh I'm that transparent?


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2016)

Moody said:


> H-How did you...





Moody said:


> Bruh I'm that transparent?


get him on those rep IVs man!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gin (Sep 20, 2016)

it seems so surreal going to the main page and seeing pete as the latest post in the ol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SLB (Sep 20, 2016)

How do you see last post on the main page?


----------



## SLB (Sep 20, 2016)

Now if you mod fucbois would unban dev I could finally enjoy myself agaib


----------



## Gin (Sep 20, 2016)

Moody said:


> How do you see last post on the main page?


lemme guess ur using mobile

nevadat


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 20, 2016)

I mean honestly the rep system is almost dead anyways. I guess this thread could be used better. 

How are you @Marcelle.B been a while since talked life been good bro?


----------



## Gin (Sep 20, 2016)

he literally refuses to click gyazos i post if he's even suspicious that their origin is nf


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2016)

Gina said:


> he literally refuses to click gyazos i post if he's even suspicious that their origin is nf


that is what I find funniest the most

it feels like he's a crack addict and even a whiff of the stuff will get him

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gin (Sep 20, 2016)

tru


----------



## SLB (Sep 20, 2016)

Ultear said:


> that is what I find funniest the most
> 
> it feels like he's a crack addict and even a whiff of the stuff will get him



That's how I'm gonna sneak him in


----------



## SLB (Sep 20, 2016)

A rep reset might intrigue him. He'd get to engineer a new wave of whoring.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2016)

i do way prefer the deregulate shit though
i want to spam @Santi with rat jokeslove


----------



## Gin (Sep 20, 2016)

Ultear said:


> i do way prefer the deregulate shit though
> i want to spam @Santi with rat jokeslove


i-i hadn't even considered this consequence


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 20, 2016)

NF staff
> let's destroy the rep system
> let's remove teh OLC which contributed to a sizable portion of activity
> NF ded as f

NF staff 
> let's look into bringing back the rep system!
> let's bring back the OLC!






Gyro said:


> Guys there's no reason for this to go awry. I know there are some ill feelings here even though I hadn't posted in the previous OLC for a while when it got closed but now that it's reopened we just want to make it a comfortable place for everyone in the OL. Which can include you, or not. That's up to you



I don't think any of the few remaining members who used to post in the OG OLC care enough to really disrupt what you're doing here. We knew this was the plan from the get go anyhow. Have fun Juan Piss fans

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 20, 2016)

dat nostalgia when Moody's choice in avatars still 



sup mang


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2016)

Sasuke said:


> NF staff
> > let's destroy the rep system
> > let's remove teh OLC which contributed to a sizable portion of activity
> > NF ded as f
> ...


all tru


----------



## Soca (Sep 20, 2016)

B Rabbit said:


> I mean honestly the rep system is almost dead anyways. I guess this thread could be used better.
> 
> How are you @Marcelle.B been a while since talked life been good bro?



Kinda. Everything is alright but my brothers been in the hospital for mental stuff 

What about you?


----------



## SLB (Sep 20, 2016)

ill feelings 

you guys threw us out like trash


----------



## SLB (Sep 20, 2016)

Sasuke said:


> dat nostalgia when Moody's choice in avatars still
> 
> 
> 
> sup mang



stop hating i didn't make this

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Brian (Sep 20, 2016)

we are missing some ppl

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 21, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Kinda. Everything is alright but my brothers been in the hospital for mental stuff
> 
> What about you?


Im sorry to here that man. Prayers are going out.

Went through a bad break up and was homeless for a while but I got my AA going for my second. Lost 60 pounds and been working out none stop. Kinda flexing on my ex hut low key missing her. 

So thats why Im more active in NF and stop blogging. However I need to snap out of the depression. I mean hey theres more women out there. Cant just use the term focusing on myself forever.


----------



## trance (Sep 21, 2016)

About time, tbh


----------



## zoro (Sep 21, 2016)

I've been single for a while. You get used to being on your own eventually


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2016)

B Rabbit said:


> I mean honestly the rep system is almost dead anyways. I guess this thread could be used better.



For me, rep has always been about the Sweet/Salty messages that come along with it. Had some memorable reps, and if there's a way to post comment/messages without imaginary internet points then it wouldn't change much for me.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 21, 2016)

The pics I got where the best, but honestly I stopped looking at tho.

I think the best moments for me where making people laugh then getting rep for it. Though once I got Eternal at one point I stopped carring and gambled it all the way in the casino. Eternal was by far my favorite rank. 

I like the post ranks though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Sep 21, 2016)

Haven't used this in ages





Brian said:


> we are missing some ppl



Briana banks 



B Rabbit said:


> Im sorry to here that man. Prayers are going out.
> 
> Went through a bad break up and was homeless for a while but I got my AA going for my second. Lost 60 pounds and been working out none stop. Kinda flexing on my ex hut low key missing her.
> 
> So thats why Im more active in NF and stop blogging. However I need to snap out of the depression. I mean hey theres more women out there. Cant just use the term focusing on myself forever.



Thanks

Don't worry about it, things get worse before they get better I'm told

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## corsair (Sep 21, 2016)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 21, 2016)

Ive been told that too.

That gif brings back memories.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Haven't used this in ages



I missed this.


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 21, 2016)

I agree


----------



## SLB (Sep 21, 2016)

>missing an ex
>after working out non-stop

that usually doesn't happen. hitting the weights is therapy and gives you hope to find something better down the road


----------



## Soca (Sep 21, 2016)

Got this dude working on my electrical. Man talks on and on and on 



Moody said:


> >missing an ex
> >after working out non-stop
> 
> that usually doesn't happen. *hitting the weights is therapy and gives you hope to find something better down the road*



Not all the time, if anything it'll mess with your confidence because you'd think you're still not good enough.


----------



## SLB (Sep 21, 2016)

Only if you're not seeing gains. Most of my dudes hit the gym after getting dumped or cheated on and I swear by month 5 they need to be reminded of the girl in question. 

Once you start seeing improvement it follows into the rest of your life. At least if you're not vindictive or obsessive.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 21, 2016)

Sasuke said:


> NF staff
> > let's destroy the rep system
> > let's remove teh OLC which contributed to a sizable portion of activity
> > NF ded as f
> ...



Do you post no where else except in an OLC incarnation tho  :jaeden


----------



## Brian (Sep 21, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Briana banks



Marcelina


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 21, 2016)

H-Hey guys I like One Piece and s-stuff.


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 21, 2016)

wat said:


> H-Hey guys I like One Piece and s-stuff.


Hi


----------



## Tiger (Sep 21, 2016)

wat said:


> H-Hey guys I like One Piece and s-stuff.



This is the OLC, you're not allowed to unironically like One Piece here.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SLB (Sep 21, 2016)

it is kind of impressive that we stuck it out here so long consistently bashing on one piece and Oda


----------



## Gin (Sep 21, 2016)

rolo served as a good camouflage for us


----------



## Imagine (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Gin (Sep 21, 2016)

no


----------



## Imagine (Sep 21, 2016)

Frost


----------



## Impact (Sep 21, 2016)

Is what I would have said if this place was the same, but meh


----------



## Esdese (Sep 21, 2016)

I claim dis place as mine


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 21, 2016)

Esdese said:


> I claim dis place as mine


little do people know that sam is the most fearsome entity of them all

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 21, 2016)

ahh this brings back memories


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Nello (Sep 22, 2016)

This place is already a memecircle for everyone who doesn't like OP

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Soca (Sep 22, 2016)

I noticed. Well once you ain't shitting on it like the last one then fine. As I said, keep it civil or dip


----------



## Gin (Sep 22, 2016)

Nighty said:


>


----------



## Nello (Sep 22, 2016)

Did I say something to upset you?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2016)

I still like One Piece. *shrug*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2016)

i like urouge and urouge IS one piece


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 22, 2016)

Nello is a nerd


----------



## SLB (Sep 22, 2016)

yeah i'm gonna start posting here

zyrax, kurisu (because i don't know who you are), nello, and nugget and all the other batti bois



tryouts will begin next week if you really wanna come in


----------



## SLB (Sep 22, 2016)

Nello said:


> Did I say something to upset you?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2016)

Moody said:


> yeah i'm gonna start posting here
> 
> zyrax, kurisu (because i don't know who you are), nello, and nugget and all the other batti bois
> 
> ...



Oh me? I'm the guy that nagged SH4L into bringing back the convo the first time.  
IIRC this is actually the third version of the Ohara Library Convo.


----------



## Soca (Sep 22, 2016)

4th convo in total cuz they were everywhere

OPBD Convo
OPH Convo
OL convo
OL convo v2 current


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> 4th
> 
> OPBD Convo
> OPH Convo
> ...



I stand corrected. I was gonna say "third time's a charm", but that's inane now.


----------



## SLB (Sep 22, 2016)

kkkkkk you can stay


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2016)

hmmm I think 80% of the OL still don't realize that I'm Khris.


----------



## Soca (Sep 22, 2016)

make an announcement

you have the power

unlock the corruption within yourself


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> make an announcement
> 
> you have the power
> 
> unlock the corruption within yourself



Sure thang Darth Kawaii


----------



## Soca (Sep 22, 2016)

Do it.

See how far you can push before they take your powers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Do it.
> 
> See how far you can push before they take your powers



tfw I'm disposable trash to Marc


----------



## Gin (Sep 22, 2016)

just fuck already tbh

somewhere else

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Soca (Sep 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> tfw I'm disposable trash to Marc



This is a necessary step my brotha 

No hard feelings


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> This is a necessary step my brotha
> 
> No hard feelings



*bunshin*



*whispers in ear*: You are weak


----------



## SLB (Sep 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> hmmm I think 80% of the OL still don't realize that I'm Khris.



 say wallahi


----------



## SLB (Sep 22, 2016)

>mods wearing 150x150

whatever you think you're doing, you're not actually doing it and are in fact a hoe


----------



## Soca (Sep 22, 2016)

Here I thought I was a cool hipster 



kurisu said:


> *bunshin*
> 
> 
> 
> *whispers in ear*: You are weak



you win this round

ass


----------



## Esdese (Sep 22, 2016)

I thought moody was seto from the cafe for a second


----------



## SLB (Sep 22, 2016)

that's a compliment ahilie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2016)

Moody said:


> say wallahi



Not sure if sarcasm but yeh.


----------



## Gin (Sep 22, 2016)

Moody said:


> that's a compliment ahilie


not rly rofl


----------



## SLB (Sep 22, 2016)

yes really


----------



## Gin (Sep 22, 2016)

tfw moody would sacrifice his humanity if it got him respect among the denizens of the cafe


----------



## SLB (Sep 22, 2016)

Gina said:


> tfw moody would sacrifice his humanity if it got him respect among the denizens of the cafe



mayne i don't give a darn about 99% of those rejects

i only ever fuxed with seto, afg, mael and NaS in my entirety in the cafe 

pliskin is objectively the best poster there but he's nowhere to be found half the time

also what humanity?


----------



## Gin (Sep 22, 2016)

idk man, you and gray seem to be pretty well acquainted

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SLB (Sep 22, 2016)

Who's that?


----------



## SLB (Sep 22, 2016)

Also stop exposing him as my dupe


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 23, 2016)

Gina said:


> idk man, you and gray seem to be pretty well acquainted


----------



## trance (Sep 23, 2016)

moody  

gin


----------



## Gin (Sep 23, 2016)

sup


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 23, 2016)

i thought this was hidden somewhere


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 23, 2016)

you're imagining things :samwink


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 23, 2016)

of course 

i lost the link gina gave me months ago so thats why i never posted in the olc


----------



## trance (Sep 23, 2016)

Gina said:


> sup



been getting by, lot of working and stuff

hbu man


----------



## Santí (Sep 23, 2016)

Ultear said:


> i do way prefer the deregulate shit though
> i want to spam @Santi with rat jokeslove



I want all of your loving.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 24, 2016)

@Zeno
neva forget

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gin (Sep 24, 2016)

too big now


----------



## Ruse (Sep 24, 2016)

Moody said:


> yeah i'm gonna start posting here
> 
> zyrax, kurisu (because i don't know who you are), nello, and nugget and all the other batti bois
> 
> ...



Moody use the original gif man


----------



## SLB (Sep 24, 2016)

I would but every single one on google had some caption at the bottom and I'm kind of autistic about that


----------



## Ruse (Sep 24, 2016)

Fair enough


----------



## oHush (Sep 24, 2016)

Gina said:


> can you at least allow the 'bad spelling' tag in here so i can rate your misspelling of y'all appropriately ; ]


lmfao.


----------



## Gin (Sep 25, 2016)

rip in one pieces new not-really-olc


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 25, 2016)

@GIORNO tbh


----------



## Impact (Sep 25, 2016)

The only person that  can save and destroy this place again is dev tbh tbf.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 25, 2016)

wouldnt even want him to
conversations is where it's at


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 25, 2016)

i just want luc back ;_____;


----------



## Arcana (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Gin (Sep 25, 2016)

@Moody 

thoughts?


----------



## Atlas (Sep 25, 2016)

Oh shit, convo is back?


----------



## Gin (Sep 25, 2016)

Gina said:


> @Moody
> 
> thoughts?




did u have an aneurysm or smth


----------



## SLB (Sep 25, 2016)

Explain this to me


----------



## SLB (Sep 25, 2016)

Gina said:


> did u have an aneurysm or smth



I don't get it 

She's still just an s mod right?


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 25, 2016)

I give you guys a month before you guys start talking about Jojo again.


----------



## SLB (Sep 26, 2016)

We don't do that here

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Gin (Sep 26, 2016)

rohan this week tho


----------



## Sablés (Sep 26, 2016)

Gina said:


> rohan this week tho


tell me how GOAT it was to see Jotaro ORAORA'ing Kira :mjpls


----------



## SLB (Sep 26, 2016)

gina you didn't explain

what did kits do other than get an annoyingly large username picture


----------



## Gin (Sep 26, 2016)

i don't mind jotaro tbh, das dev 

shoulda stayed down tho


----------



## Gin (Sep 26, 2016)

Moody said:


> gina you didn't explain
> 
> what did kits do other than get an annoyingly large username picture


nothing

that was it

i assumed you'd be tilted 'cause >kitsune >undeserved forum perks


----------



## SLB (Sep 26, 2016)

oh lmfao

yeah fam once she got to s-mod i just got over it. the staff wanna self-destruct it's ok with me now

i've ascended


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2016)

Kits is good people.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Sep 26, 2016)

@Imagine Write me a summary of the last 139 posts pls.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 26, 2016)

@Imagine write me a summary of the last 141 posts please


----------



## Imagine (Sep 26, 2016)

Stop it


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 26, 2016)

@Imagine write me a summary of the last one post please


----------



## Imagine (Sep 26, 2016)

EAT A DICK


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Imagine (Sep 26, 2016)

Get demodded already.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 26, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Get demodded already.



stay mad

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gin (Sep 28, 2016)

even i was anticipating a longer lifespan tbh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gin (Sep 28, 2016)

oh

moody got rekt

might as well lock now


----------



## Impact (Sep 28, 2016)

In honor of Moody

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## zoro (Sep 28, 2016)

Holy shit I just learned that Toho's gonna make a JJBA live action movie  


Can't wait for the trainwreck


----------



## Kuma (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey boys


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 28, 2016)

rip moody


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 28, 2016)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> rip moody


what did he get banned for?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 28, 2016)

I literally don't know yet

still digging thru my alerts from last night


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 28, 2016)

it's a hard knock life being mighty


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 28, 2016)

Gyro said:


> Holy shit I just learned that Toho's gonna make a JJBA live action movie
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the trainwreck


the best is the actors they have for it
literally all of them are pretty boys


----------



## Soca (Sep 28, 2016)

Gyro said:


> Holy shit I just learned that Toho's gonna make a JJBA live action movie
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the trainwreck



I heard they were making one for prison school too. 

Dunno if it was actually a parody or a porn parody 



Kuma said:


> Hey boys



What it dooo


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## zoro (Sep 28, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> I heard they were making one for prison school too.
> 
> Dunno if it was actually a parody or a porn parody



Can't go wrong with a porn parody 


Oh fuck, I can't wait 

At least the guy playing Jotaro is older


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 29, 2016)

Kuma said:


> Hey boys


Hi


----------



## Gin (Sep 30, 2016)

*Users Who Have Read This Thread (Total: 39)*


----------



## JoJo (Sep 30, 2016)

@Gina

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rob (Sep 30, 2016)

What





































Why

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 30, 2016)

the big gap thing doesn't work when the bottom part of it doesn't change the context of your post
you could at least make sense when you're purposefully trying to be annoying with using the gap dayum
2/10 apply yourself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Sep 30, 2016)

>rolo


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 30, 2016)

Gina said:


> >rolo


this is the standard i expect from an upcoming german actor whom in a needed emergency has the necessary skills to save that person

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 1, 2016)

>jojo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Esdese (Oct 1, 2016)

Gina said:


> >rolo


Rolo Lamperouge : )


----------



## CC Ravis (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Soca (Oct 1, 2016)

what's happening


----------



## CC Ravis (Oct 1, 2016)

You ever play Dead Rising before, Marc? I've been playing the PS4 version a lot lately. A lot:


I was going for one of the most annoying trophies[transmissionary] and even though I met the requirements it never popped. Reloading saves isn't gettign it to pop either. I know I did it right because in-game your reward is the mall employee uniform, which I got. Same for a few other trophies that aren't as annoying to get. Dead Rising is one of my favorite games but this same thing happened to me a lot back in the day too. Now I gotta do a whole playthrough again.


----------



## zoro (Oct 2, 2016)

I got a care package final killcam in Modern Warfare 3 a bit after it came out but the custom title didn't unlock. I remember how pissed I was, that's the kind of stuff that doesn't happen often


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2016)

COD is soo college-life. Now it's all about Overwatch.


----------



## zoro (Oct 2, 2016)

Nah it's all about single player

Can't be arsed spending that much time on a game 


I'm currently playing Hotline Miami 2 for the GOAT soundtrack


----------



## Robin (Oct 4, 2016)

The old crew is back 

good to see everyone  



Law said:


> This is the OLC, you're not allowed to unironically like One Piece here.



I do
kick me out


----------



## Kanki (Oct 4, 2016)

Takeover II?


----------



## Gin (Oct 5, 2016)

> Users Who Have Read This Thread (Total: 43) abu suliman


why are u lurking on a dupe @Chrollo Lucilfer


----------



## Atlas (Oct 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Not if you're older



I said _was_.


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2016)

Bonjour 

saw this shit on twitter had to share 


That's how you feel? Okay


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Bonjour
> 
> saw this shit on twitter had to share
> 
> ...



You'd think he'd zip it after the first two slaps.


----------



## Soca (Oct 7, 2016)

He didn't look like an intelligent cat anyways 

Fuck I'm bored 

Friday, ain't shit to do


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 7, 2016)

kurisu said:


> COD is soo college-life. Now it's all about Overwatch.



got boring really quick

maybe if i had more ppl to play with regularly but man does having bad genjis wear on u after a while


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> He didn't look like an intelligent cat anyways
> 
> Fuck I'm bored
> 
> Friday, ain't shit to do



You on PS4 right? Check out Mafia 3, see if it's your cup of tea. 



wat said:


> got boring really quick
> 
> maybe if i had more ppl to play with regularly but man does having bad genjis wear on u after a while



What are you on?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 7, 2016)

kurisu said:


> You on PS4 right? Check out Mafia 3, see if it's your cup of tea.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you on?



PC


----------



## Beast (Oct 7, 2016)

I want a single word username in pink as well... with square around instead of stars.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2016)

wat said:


> PC



Oh. Well, I think useless Meis and Winstons are worse. Though charging attackers usually suck too.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 7, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> He didn't look like an intelligent cat anyways
> 
> Fuck I'm bored
> 
> Friday, ain't shit to do



Alcohol always solves that problem.


----------



## Impact (Oct 12, 2016)

Maybe he got hacked


----------



## Arcana (Oct 12, 2016)

Ultear said:


> this is the standard i expect from an upcoming german actor whom in a needed emergency has the necessary skills to save that person


tfw rolo is actually in IMDB

His famous line
: Hey! What about my nipples?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gin (Oct 12, 2016)

Impact said:


> Maybe he got hacked


much as i'd love to hurl being as easy to hack as xiammes atop the ever-growing pile of jaememes, nah

that's just standard jae talking nonsense to himself


----------



## Zyrax (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## zoro (Oct 15, 2016)

The weeb overlord


----------



## Atlas (Oct 16, 2016)

That Red Dead tease, though. 

itshappening.gif


----------



## Soca (Oct 16, 2016)

I wanted it to be midnight club. They're so overdue for another MC game


----------



## zoro (Oct 16, 2016)

What's happening? 

If you're hyping me up for Red Dead 3 and it's not happening you're getting a ban!


----------



## Atlas (Oct 16, 2016)

Gyro said:


> What's happening?
> 
> If you're hyping me up for Red Dead 3 and it's not happening you're getting a ban!


----------



## zoro (Oct 16, 2016)

Fuck  

I've wanted to replay Redemption for ages but I lend it to a friend and I don't see her anymore


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Personally I wanted Bully 2.


----------



## Soca (Oct 17, 2016)

Yea I wouldn't have minded another bully game either, but it's definitely red dead lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Yea I wouldn't have minded another bully game either, *but it's definitely red dead lol*



no shit  

But yeah, I'll get into it regardless. Non-Rock* open world games are usually shite and I need my fix from time to time.


----------



## trance (Oct 18, 2016)

>almost a month
>not even 5 full pages

welp, I shouldn't really be surprised 

dev was like, 60% of the activity before that unnecessary disbanding of the OLC, which killed the rest of the activity


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 24, 2016)

Gyro said:


> Fuck
> 
> I've wanted to replay Redemption for ages but I lend it to a friend and I don't see her anymore


sounds like she just wanted ur game and cut you off


----------



## zoro (Oct 24, 2016)

Ava said:


> sounds like she just wanted ur game and cut you off



Nah we hung out a lot back then. And if anything I'm the one who never texts her so she stopped doing it too 

I fucked myself

She has my ps2 too


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 24, 2016)

Gyro said:


> Nah we hung out a lot back then. And if anything I'm the one who never texts her so she stopped doing it too
> 
> I fucked myself
> 
> She has my ps2 too


her and her boyfriend are probably using it right now, how that make you feel


----------



## zoro (Oct 24, 2016)

Ava said:


> her and her boyfriend are probably using it right now, how that make you feel



I don't care, she's one of the only girls I was genuinely friends with back then

Anyway one of my current best friends used to be one of my biggest crushes. I've stopped being delusional sometimes between the ages of 19 and 21, I know when a battle is lost now. Life's a lot easier


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 24, 2016)

Gyro said:


> I don't care, she's one of the only girls I was genuinely friends with back then
> 
> Anyway one of my current best friends used to be one of my biggest crushes. I've stopped being delusional sometimes between the ages of 19 and 21, I know when a battle is lost now. Life's a lot easier




did she ever know you liked her


----------



## zoro (Oct 24, 2016)

Ava said:


> did she ever know you liked her



If what some mutual friends told me is true, and in hindsight I'm 90% sure it was, she used to like me. I never cared about her before but that made me reconsider, but I sperged out and became awkward as fuck around her. Then she met my best friend who's a lot better than me at the whole not acting like a 15-year-old around women and they fucked. Took me a while to get over it but she's a really good friend now and I met a lot of cool people thanks to her so I'm glad nothing happened

Edit: and to answer the original question, I'm pretty sure she noticed when I began acting strange, yeah. And I'm not hiding it now, we just never talked about it


----------



## zoro (Oct 24, 2016)

Ava said:


>



It's okay, I'm terrible at the whole dating thing but I'm okay with it, I'm used to it now


Oh and one of my friend's coworkers I met a couple weeks ago wants to see me again and my friend's pushing the thing, hard. I'll have another fail story soon if you wanna laugh some more. I know I will


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 24, 2016)

Gyro said:


> It's okay, I'm terrible at the whole dating thing but I'm okay with it, I'm used to it now
> 
> 
> Oh and one of my friend's coworkers I met a couple weeks ago wants to see me again and my friend's pushing the thing, hard. I'll have another fail story soon if you wanna laugh some more. I know I will



i look forward to the story but i wasn't laughing at you


----------



## zoro (Oct 24, 2016)

Ava said:


> i look forward to the story but i wasn't laughing at you



Well I am  


I'm legitimately looking forward to how I'll manage to fuck things up this time. I surprise myself everytime


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 24, 2016)

Gyro said:


> Well I am
> 
> 
> I'm legitimately looking forward to how I'll manage to fuck things up this time. I surprise myself everytime


how old are ya m8


----------



## Soca (Oct 24, 2016)

Gyro said:


> Well I am
> 
> 
> I'm legitimately looking forward to how I'll manage to fuck things up this time. I surprise myself everytime



cut that out sir, gotta be strong and confident


----------



## zoro (Oct 24, 2016)

Ava said:


> how old are ya m8



23, why?


Marcelle.B said:


> cut that out sir, gotta be strong and confident



I'm confident with girls I don't like 

Does that count?


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 24, 2016)

Gyro said:


> 23, why?
> 
> 
> I'm confident with girls I don't like
> ...


just curious cuz u said u stopped at 18-21


----------



## zoro (Oct 24, 2016)

Ava said:


> just curious cuz u said u stopped at 18-21



Oh yeah

Yeah it's recent


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2016)

Gyro said:


> She has my ps2 too


----------



## Zyrax (Oct 25, 2016)

How do we stop OneWorld and his Edgy theories?


----------



## Atlas (Oct 26, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> How do we stop OneWorld and his Edgy theories?



That sig is fucking cool.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 14, 2016)

The olc isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Soca (Nov 14, 2016)

Neither will the OL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Neither will the OL



Marineford days tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2016)

Everyone just needs to come up with something to talk about. For example, yo @Marcelle.B; does Canada still offer green cards?


----------



## Soca (Nov 16, 2016)

why? are you trying to make something happen?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> why? are you trying to make something happen?



Dunno, seems like a lovely place. And I used to speak a little French... so, you never know.


----------



## Soca (Nov 16, 2016)

Yea it's a nice place....maybe even too nice 

But sometimes I wanna go home cuz I feel out of place up here 

Have you visited canada or any other countries at all?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Yea it's a nice place....maybe even too nice
> 
> But sometimes I wanna go home cuz I feel out of place up here
> 
> Have you visited canada or any other countries at all?



Can't believe you're complaining about it being too nice.  

Tbh, I thought you were born in Canada. And yeah, I visited Malaysia once; I love tropical shit so it was nice.


----------



## Soca (Nov 16, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Can't believe you're complaining about it being too nice.



It's suspicious 



> Tbh, I thought you were born in Canada. And yeah, I visited Malaysia once; I love tropical shit so it was nice.



Nah I moved here when I was 15. 

You should go to the bahamas, it's hella nice and the food is awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> It's suspicious



Is it true that cars run on maple syrup instead of gas? 



> Nah I moved here when I was 15.



Oh. No wonder you think it's suspicious.  
But you a grown ass adult now. 



> You should go to the bahamas, it's hella nice and the food is awesome.



Oh, will do.


----------



## Soca (Nov 16, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Is it true that cars run on maple syrup instead of gas?



Cars a for rich people. We ride polar bears and reindeers 



> Oh. No wonder you think it's suspicious.
> But you a grown ass adult now.



Grown ass black cat living amongst a bunch of nice white people. I'm always gonna be suspicious  lol


----------



## Soca (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Atlas (Nov 16, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Cars a for rich people. We ride polar bears and reindeers



TIL I'm rich


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Cars a for rich people. We ride polar bears and reindeers
> 
> Grown ass black cat living amongst a bunch of nice white people. I'm always gonna be suspicious  lol



TFW Marc developed CoO throughout his adult life.


----------



## Lance (Nov 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Everyone just needs to come up with something to talk about. For example, yo @Marcelle.B; does Canada still offer green cards?



Canada never offered Green Cards. 
We offer PR.


Also, only if Cars ran in Syrup.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2016)

Lance said:


> Canada never offered Green Cards.
> We offer PR.
> 
> 
> Also, only if Cars ran in Syrup.



Good enough. 

Why should I get (kinda) equal rights as natives anyways?


----------



## Lance (Nov 17, 2016)

I don't know why you should. I don't think they would want "equal" rights either. They get tax breaks like there is no tomorrow. 

I am glad I have a native friend, tax savings gets you lunch.


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2016)

lance you're canadian too? 



Atlas said:


> TIL I'm rich



not rich enough to claim a polar bear tho.



kurisu said:


> TFW Marc developed CoO throughout his adult life.



anyone can learn if they're paranoid enough.


----------



## Lance (Nov 17, 2016)

I thought we established this long ago bruh. You in Hamilton. I am in Mississauga. 

Also, i transferred to McMasters from Carleton for my last year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2016)

I thought Lance was Puerto Rican. Don't ask why.


----------



## Lance (Nov 17, 2016)

5000th message.

I do look a tad bit Hispanic.


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2016)

I need the name of this track. Help




Lance said:


> I thought we established this long ago bruh. You in Hamilton. I am in Mississauga.
> 
> Also, i transferred to McMasters from Carleton for my last year.



Goddamn I forgot 

Oh shit you at McMaster? What for?



kurisu said:


> I thought Lance was Puerto Rican. Don't ask why.



Why?


----------



## Lance (Nov 17, 2016)

Finishing off my Computer Science degree.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> I need the name of this track. Help
> 
> 
> 
> ...




cool music. no idea tho. 


>why?


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2016)

Nice. How's life in Mississauga? Been a while since I went there. Only time I used to go was to visit my ex 



kurisu said:


> cool music. no idea tho.
> 
> 
> >why?



Answer the question sir


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Answer the question sir



It implies that I dunno why. Just a weird and random hunch. 

Also, it might have to do with him being US-English spoken and a football(soccer) fan. Those usually tend to be South-Central American.


----------



## Lance (Nov 17, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Nice. How's life in Mississauga? Been a while since I went there. Only time I used to go was to visit my ex



GTA as a whole is getting overcrowded with people. Life is busy. Not because I got shit to do but because people around me are busy.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 17, 2016)

Good evening OLC

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2016)

Good evening


----------



## Atlas (Nov 18, 2016)

Looks like this place is finally busy. You're welcome. 

Also, Pokemon Moon.


----------



## Soca (Nov 18, 2016)

Why on earth are they still throwing those games out? I've seen the newer pokemon they've literally just making them doodle creatures now


----------



## Atlas (Nov 19, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Why on earth are they still throwing those games out? I've seen the newer pokemon they've literally just making them doodle creatures now



The Ultrabeast Pokemon are fucking cool.


----------



## Lance (Nov 19, 2016)

Waste of money. Also think, there are people who will buy both games, Sun and Moon because of few pokemons.......


----------



## Soca (Nov 19, 2016)

ya'll see these? kermit vs evil kermit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 19, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

LMAO


----------



## zoro (Nov 20, 2016)

I've seen a few of those, they're pretty great 

I think I'll rewatch a couple episodes of the muppets tonight


----------



## Lance (Nov 20, 2016)

I never liked muppets.


----------



## Lance (Nov 20, 2016)

lul
9gag has it sometimes.


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Soca (Nov 26, 2016)

wadup wadup


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 26, 2016)

what did giorno change his name too? 
Did the mods have to start watching this thread because it was so cancerous?


----------



## Nello (Dec 4, 2016)

Where's my boy @convict at? Is he not around anymore?


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2016)

Gotta check millennium forums, he posts there usually.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Gotta check millennium forums, he posts there usually.



Mutiny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 4, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Gotta check millennium forums, he posts there usually.


I don't negotiate with mutineers


----------



## Nello (Dec 4, 2016)

This has set potential


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2016)

Work you magic.



kurisu said:


> Mutiny





Nello said:


> I don't negotiate with mutineers



You're gonna have to cut me off as well since I'm also there and another forum


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> You're gonna have to cut me off as well since I'm also there and another forum



All these bish ass Sanjis


----------



## Nello (Dec 4, 2016)

There are other things to discuss than Naruto and OP?


----------



## Nello (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh also @Marcelle.B 

9 shades of disgust


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2016)

Suck a dick 



kurisu said:


> All these bish ass Sanjis



I'm independent sir 



Nello said:


> There are other things to discuss than Naruto and OP?



Who's really talking about Naruto in 2016 tho? Really who?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

>Mummy movie
>no Brendan Fraser

I may sound like an old fuck, but no thanks


----------



## zoro (Dec 4, 2016)

Yeah, same. Brendan was one of my favourite actors as a kid and I never liked Cruise

I'm gonna rewatch the old ones instead

Or better yet, George of the Jungle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2016)

That dude looks like a crack fiend now tho lol


----------



## Nello (Dec 4, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Suck a dick





> I'm independent sir
> 
> 
> 
> Who's really talking about Naruto in 2016 tho? Really who?


Nah you're gonna be my bitch from now on 

I just felt like I had to include Naruto out of respect since we're on Narutoforums.com 


kurisu said:


> >Mummy movie
> >no Brendan Fraser
> 
> I may sound like an old fuck, but no thanks


I watched The Mummy Returns so many times as a kid. Looking back on it now it wasn't really such a great movie but to a little kid it was amazing.


Marcelle.B said:


> That dude looks like a crack fiend now tho lol


Had to google him and uh... you're right. What happened to him?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Gyro said:


> Yeah, same. Brendan was one of my favourite actors as a kid and I never liked Cruise
> 
> I'm gonna rewatch the old ones instead
> 
> Or better yet, George of the Jungle



That was my jam as a kid. Cruise can be good sometimes but most of his shit is generic run and shoot. Keanu murders that foo'  

Speaking of, John Wick 2 is only a few months away 



Marcelle.B said:


> That dude looks like a crack fiend now tho lol



Better than the military bullshit the trailers starts off with 

I gotta say tho, hiring that blades for feet chick from Kingsmen as the Goddess/mummy/whatever is spot on casting.


----------



## Nello (Dec 4, 2016)

On one hand I feel sorry for what he must've been through... but holy shit look at this


----------



## Atlas (Dec 4, 2016)

Gyro said:


> Yeah, same. Brendan was one of my favourite actors as a kid and I never liked Cruise
> 
> I'm gonna rewatch the old ones instead
> 
> Or better yet, George of the Jungle


----------



## Nello (Dec 4, 2016)

Jesus christ what am I watching


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Nello said:


> On one hand I feel sorry for what he must've been through... but holy shit look at this



dafuq.... Is he snorting crumb rubber?


----------



## Nello (Dec 4, 2016)

Anyone else read this theory? It makes sense to me because I can't see how the SHs get out of their current predicament without help from outside forces 



> the main theme of this arc is WWII and the start of this episode goes all the way back to capturing ceaser in punk hazzard. Like how trafalga law stated before, this episode starting from punk hazzard leading up to now is about taking down one of the yonko= kaido.
> 
> Right after Kaido tries to commit suicide, he talks about starting the world's biggest war and that he has to do it himself. From this we can assume that kaido and doflamingo had a plan to go on a war with big mom but doflamingo was eliminated by straw hats.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

So who's Poland in all of this? 

Also, the Germa would be packing serious heat for those analogies to work.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 5, 2016)

Wait if Big Mom Porates are the USSR



Then who are the "Liberators"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

Luffy nuking Wano would be an unexpected turn for the series. 



Zyrax Pasha said:


> Wait if Big Mom Porates are the USSR
> 
> 
> 
> Then who are the "Liberators"



Shanks?


----------



## Nello (Dec 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So who's Poland in all of this?
> 
> Also, the Germa would be packing serious heat for those analogies to work.


North Blue I guess 

Well they are supposed to be a very feared army... Sanji's dad would have to be Yonko level 


Zyrax Pasha said:


> Wait if Big Mom Porates are the USSR
> 
> 
> 
> Then who are the "Liberators"


That's pretty much what the theory says. Stalin = BM


kurisu said:


> Luffy nuking Wano would be an unexpected turn for the series.


This smells like bet thread material


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 5, 2016)

Nah it's Zoro who will nuke Wano with his strong ass timeskip ashura and then Luffy and Kaido will fight on a destroyed Wano.


----------



## Soca (Dec 5, 2016)

Isn't Kanokuni China though? That's where Chinjao's army hails form


----------



## Nello (Dec 5, 2016)

Nekomamushi said:


> Nah it's Zoro who will nuke Wano with his strong ass timeskip ashura and then Luffy and Kaido will fight on a destroyed Wano.


If the Strawhats = USA then it adds up. Luffy and Zoro are pretty much the generals of the European and Pacific divisions.


Marcelle.B said:


> Isn't Kanokuni China though? That's where Chinjao's army hails form


Kano is China, Wano is Japan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

Thought this was pretty neat.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 7, 2016)

The TB climax.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 7, 2016)

Kuma redeemed TB so hard


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 7, 2016)

It was already good without him but he along with Brook is what made TB a truly memorable arc.


----------



## Nello (Dec 7, 2016)

Nekomamushi said:


> It was already good without him but he along with Brook is what made TB a truly memorable arc.


It was probably better in the manga but back then I was watching the anime and it was so slow and fillery I just wanted to throw out a zombie and take his grave for myself.


How awesome would this be?! Two fighting styles in one sexy package


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2016)

Kuma legit made me think the Strawhats were gonna die and Oda cancelled the manga.


----------



## Nello (Dec 10, 2016)

@mayday123 you like my sig?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## mayday123 (Dec 10, 2016)

No, it sucks

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (Dec 16, 2016)

I come back and this place is dead as hell.

Why?


----------



## Lance (Dec 16, 2016)

Why not?


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 16, 2016)

Lance


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Soca (Dec 16, 2016)

It never lived.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 16, 2016)

fucking chritst it's cold


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2016)

It's cold and am sick.


----------



## Nello (Dec 16, 2016)

How cold?


----------



## Soca (Dec 16, 2016)

-7c

khris when are you not sick? lol


----------



## Nello (Dec 16, 2016)

Dress warmer you little punkass


----------



## Soca (Dec 16, 2016)

shut the fuck up 

I'm tropical by nature there's only so much coldness I can take


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> -7c
> 
> khris when are you not sick? lol



It's been fucked up. This is my 4th time catching a cold this year.


----------



## Nello (Dec 16, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> shut the fuck up
> 
> I'm tropical by nature there's only so much coldness I can take


Take it, you tropical punk 

Now tell me, why did you flee from home all the way to another country? Is it because of your Zoro folder? Did they find something unsettling?


kurisu said:


> It's been fucked up. This is my 4th time catching a cold this year.


Just stop catching them you silly


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 17, 2016)

NELLO IS A NERD


----------



## Soca (Dec 17, 2016)

Yoooooooo look at this shit 




Nello said:


> Take it, you tropical punk
> 
> Now tell me, why did you flee from home all the way to another country? Is it because of your Zoro folder? Did they find something unsettling?
> 
> Just stop catching them you silly



My pops moved us out here. Better life than living in the hood n all that 



kurisu said:


> It's been fucked up. This is my 4th time catching a cold this year.



Are you under weight?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2016)

@Marcelle.B 

I can't see shit.  

And no, not I'm not. Actually want to lose a little weight.


----------



## Soca (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2016)

OMG


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2016)

Like dude, I don't fuck with slippery roads but sometimes even that can't help since it's not just you on the road. That tanker came in way too fast.


----------



## Soca (Dec 17, 2016)

Yea that was way too damn intense. Black ice is a bitch


----------



## Patrick (Dec 18, 2016)

Man, seems like everyone is sick. Pretty much everyone I see the last few days has a cold.


----------



## Nello (Dec 18, 2016)

People who don't put on their winter tires in time


----------



## Nello (Dec 18, 2016)

Is driving on ice part of the drivers ed in the states?


----------



## Soca (Dec 20, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Soca (Dec 20, 2016)

wasap


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> wasap



not much. just about to go to bed.


----------



## Lance (Dec 21, 2016)

Snow days the best. Shoveling it is a bitch but other then that, its fuckin Amazing.


----------



## Soca (Dec 21, 2016)

I don't mind shovelling. It's the damn ice that's a hoe. Fuck ice.


----------



## Rohan (Dec 21, 2016)

New here.


----------



## Soca (Dec 21, 2016)

yo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Patrick (Dec 21, 2016)

A warm welcome to a newcomer in the OL convo? Wow times have changed. 

Where are the guys like Gin and RLR anyway? Haven't seen them since I came back.


----------



## Soca (Dec 21, 2016)

shit happened, people left, people stayed now we're here


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 21, 2016)

Maybe it was for the best


----------



## Patrick (Dec 22, 2016)

Seems like I missed out on some Grade A drama. 

I could get used to a more open community. Number of trolls has also gone down immensely though, lovely.


----------



## Nello (Dec 22, 2016)

Since we're not getting any satisfying action scenes in OP lately, i've decided to devote my time to ship Reiju x @Mariko

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Udell (Dec 22, 2016)

Hey everybody...whats up? I love that reiju sig btw


----------



## Nello (Dec 22, 2016)

What's up with you? 

What are your thoughts on this whole situation with Sanji?


----------



## Udell (Dec 22, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel bad for Sanji, its like he never gets lucky with the ladies lol. With the way that bento was made however it may be a set up for Luffy to eat it? Maybe I'm just guessing though. However base on the current situation Sanji is more likely to help his family, he may hate their guts but BMP are still planning to kill all of them including him as well as the Straw Hats.




Edit: tagged the spoilers


----------



## zoro (Dec 23, 2016)

Pleaser tag your spoilers here guys


----------



## Udell (Dec 23, 2016)

My bad man, didn't know that was spoiler. I thought everyone read the chapter already.


----------



## zoro (Dec 23, 2016)

No problem. You can post spoilers here with spoiler tags or freely in the Telegrams 

No spoilers in the rest of the library or the battledome


----------



## Nello (Dec 23, 2016)

Udell said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope he alerts his family but only so they can give BM a lot of trouble. I don't think he cares a lot about his family except Reiju. He's got a lot of friends who needs saving so if the Vinsmokes can distract BM he can use that as an opportunity to save his friends and get out.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 23, 2016)

Wait what happened to the convo. It used to have numbers lol. Like convo #245 or sm sht. Anyway who ever is reading this have a good day and stay warm

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Udell (Dec 23, 2016)

Nello said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he alerts his family but only so they can give BM a lot of trouble. I don't think he cares a lot about his family except Reiju. He's got a lot of friends who needs saving so if the Vinsmokes can distract BM he can use that as an opportunity to save his friends and get out.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Well yea he doesn't care for them at all and I am still waiting for him to put his foot up those bastards ass. However Big Mom is powerful and Sanji may realize that they now have a common enemy. So they may work together but things could always turn out different. There is the fact that Brulee's mirror is linked to everything on WCI; so they just need to steal the poneglyph and use the mirrors to escape.


----------



## Nello (Dec 23, 2016)

Udell said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well yea he doesn't care for them at all and I am still waiting for him to put his foot up those bastards ass. However Big Mom is powerful and Sanji may realize that they now have a common enemy. So they may work together but things could always turn out different. There is the fact that Brulee's mirror is linked to everything on WCI; so they just need to steal the poneglyph and use the mirrors to escape.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Using the mirrors to smuggle the poneglyph quickly is a great idea. But how are they gonna save Brook


----------



## Udell (Dec 23, 2016)

Nello said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Using the mirrors to smuggle the poneglyph quickly is a great idea. But how are they gonna save Brook



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Damn....I don't even know and logically speaking there ain't no way brook is getting away from Big mom. The only thing I can think of is maybe Brook will be tossed in the library where Luffy and Nami are kept prisoners. That would mean they can escape together once Chopper and Carrot find them. Also if smoothie goes back on guard after Brook is captured that would mean that they would have to go through another sweet commander to get it. Basically it's going to be rough lol.


----------



## Soca (Dec 23, 2016)

evening 



Go D. Usopp said:


> Wait what happened to the convo. It used to have numbers lol. Like convo #245 or sm sht. Anyway who ever is reading this have a good day and stay warm



Threads go on for thousands of pages now so it's just gonna be one thread for the convo.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 24, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Threads go on for thousands of pages now so it's just gonna be one thread for the convo.



oh i c, so no more 2000th post winner. I realised alot of members left too, rip OL during my 2 month break.


----------



## zoro (Dec 24, 2016)

I just reread the Skypiea flashback 

Everything was so good


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 25, 2016)

Almost Christmas here, time to go get drunk.


----------



## Soca (Dec 25, 2016)

I can't get drunk no more. 98% sure I gots liver damage from drinking too much


----------



## Atlas (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Dec 25, 2016)

Holy shit Marcelle, who is the waifu ?


----------



## Soca (Dec 25, 2016)

I wish I knew


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 25, 2016)

Can we get some votes here.


----------



## Soca (Dec 26, 2016)

spreading that black and yellow holiday cheer


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2016)

Someone woke up thirsty.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 26, 2016)

I hate it when asian girls dye their hair
It turns me off


----------



## Soca (Dec 26, 2016)

as fuck

someone woke up thirsty as fuck


----------



## zoro (Dec 28, 2016)

Can't see pics in posts anymore 

Anyone else with the same problem?


----------



## Soca (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm seeing em just fine 

Try signing in and out


----------



## zoro (Dec 28, 2016)

Doesn't work 

It comes from Chrome, I can see them in Mozilla


----------



## Nello (Dec 28, 2016)

Reinstall chrome I guess. Maybe limit your tabs and check your extensions or whatever they're called.


----------



## zoro (Dec 28, 2016)

ccleaner fixed everything 


That's why I should take better care of my computer


----------



## zoro (Dec 28, 2016)

Now it's doing it again, fuck that shit


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 29, 2016)

Use firefox to browse narutoforums if chrome won't work no matter what you try. That pretty much solves the problem.


----------



## zoro (Dec 29, 2016)

I think the problem comes from my adblocker 

If it does it againt I'm switching to Firefox

I haven't used it in years, when I tried to log in yesterday it still had "kinjishi no shiki" saved as my username. I changed that in 2013


----------



## mayday123 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hey friendos, does anyone speak spanish here?


----------



## Nello (Dec 31, 2016)

Hola, muchachos. El patrón está aquí


----------



## giantbiceps (Dec 31, 2016)

Nello said:


> Hola, muchachos. El patrón está aquí

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Amol (Dec 31, 2016)

Sherlock releasing tomorrow! 
I can't wait 
And Happy New Years to all you ningens !


----------



## zoro (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm gonna get rekt tonight 

Happy new year in advance


----------



## Amol (Dec 31, 2016)

I forgot that I am ahead of you guys in time.
Currently it is 10:54 PM in my place.
So within an hour we will have New Year here.


----------



## zoro (Dec 31, 2016)

It's 6:30 here, still 5 hours and a half to go


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2016)

Still 3.5 hours to go hear, gonna get with some friends in a few. 



Gyro said:


> I'm gonna get rekt tonight



Chill bro.


----------



## zoro (Dec 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Chill bro.



Well I'm going to a party with old friends from middle school and I don't think they drink as much as me so there might not be enough booze for that, I don't know 


But yeah, New Year's eve is for rebooting my brain


----------



## mayday123 (Dec 31, 2016)

Nello said:


> Hola, muchachos. El patrón está aquí



But seriously. I need some help with translating a few very simple sentences to spanish
Mind helping me out? 

Or anyone else?

cmon nakamas, help a brother out


----------



## Nello (Dec 31, 2016)

mayday123 said:


> But seriously. I need some help with translating a few very simple sentences to spanish
> Mind helping me out?
> 
> Or anyone else?
> ...


I'm Spanish


----------



## Nello (Dec 31, 2016)

I can prove it 

Look:
para bailar la bamba 
yarriba yarriba
yo no soy marinero
yo no soy marinero, soy capitan


----------



## Soca (Dec 31, 2016)

booooo you fraud


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 31, 2016)

giantbiceps said:


>


That looks like my cat Layla


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> That looks like my cat Layla



Interesting name for a cat.


----------



## Soca (Dec 31, 2016)

That's a person name. Why are you trying to make your cat people?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2016)

You know you're old when you'd rather stay in at new year's eve.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm here for all my nakama


----------



## Soca (Dec 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> You know you're old when you'd rather stay in at new year's eve.


I'm like that for everything lol gone are the clubbing and partying days I'm just tryna chill


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 31, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> That's a person name. Why are you trying to make your cat people?


I was thinking about what to name her and then I remembered this song I liked


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> I'm like that for everything lol gone are the clubbing and partying days I'm just tryna chill



I just invited my friends over, ordered pizza and played Smash/Fifa.


----------



## Soca (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy new year! 2017 Anthem

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 3, 2017)

What do y'all think of this?  The Zoro hiatus might be getting me. 


*Spoiler*: _An Enemy of the Gods_ 









​


----------



## Soca (Jan 3, 2017)

Are you trying to notion that he's a D?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 3, 2017)

I prefer if he was a W but yeah

It was a thought sparked by a reread


----------



## Soca (Jan 3, 2017)

Well it's not the first time I've seen the theory, however I never put together those specific panels to justify it so it's interesting. Still don't think he'll be one tho


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 3, 2017)

I agree. Rayleigh attacked (CoC'd) a Celestial Dragon without being a D.

And Zoro's pretty much him of the current (Worst) generation but the whole Zoro not praying to God and bringing it up again is intriguing -> "The People of D no doubt have a philosophy that pits them against the Gods" 

Well, whatever the case, Wano is the place to confirm it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2017)

Story-wise it wouldn't the worst thing. But my God the fandom will implode.


----------



## Soca (Jan 5, 2017)

g'day


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> g'day



Hi


----------



## Soca (Jan 5, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Hi


wasap


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> wasap



All is good. Can't wait for Feb-March gaming goodness  

Nioh, Horizon, Nier, Persona, etc.. Lord have mercy


----------



## Soca (Jan 5, 2017)

damn nerd


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> damn nerd*-san*



Fixed


----------



## zoro (Jan 5, 2017)

Just finished a prequel marathon 

I honestly don't think they're as bad as people say, nostalgia aside. And with nostalgia they're pretty damn comfy 

Tomorrow I finally go see Rogue One


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 6, 2017)

I enjoy the prequels too. The first two are not the best but they are still decent and i love the third one. Hopefully you have just as much fun with Rogue One as i had. It's a pretty damn awesome movie.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Just finished a prequel marathon
> 
> I honestly don't think they're as bad as people say, nostalgia aside. And with nostalgia they're pretty damn comfy
> 
> Tomorrow I finally go see Rogue One





Nekomamushi said:


> I enjoy the prequels too. The first two are not the best but they are still decent and i love the third one. Hopefully you have just as much fun with Rogue One as i had. It's a pretty damn awesome movie.



Hersey


----------



## zoro (Jan 6, 2017)

Nekomamushi said:


> I enjoy the prequels too. The first two are not the best but they are still decent and i love the third one. Hopefully you have just as much fun with Rogue One as i had. It's a pretty damn awesome movie.



I just got back from seeing t. It was great, minus maybe a couple details but at least the biggest one is common to all star wars movies (the Stormtroopers' armor not even stopping physical blows, I didn't enjoy blind force guy's fights nearly as much as I would have if his enemies hadn't been in fucking full armor)

Anyway, can't wait to see it again. Slight spoiler ahead 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The final battle was good, and there were some really good shots. The two Death Star hits were amazing 






kurisu said:


> Hersey



Ewan McGregor laughs at you, Imperial!


----------



## Soca (Jan 12, 2017)

So I was playing gta today and someone tried to pull up on me while I was on my laptop lol


----------



## Nello (Jan 12, 2017)

Seriously though what is the point of those white armors. And how come they can't aim in this movie either  I like the explanation for the original movies that Vader ordered them to miss on purpose because Vader wanted Luke alive. But now it's like white armor = toy soldiers just for show, black armor = actual soldiers.

Ewan McGregor is awesome. Also Mace, Dooku and Yoda.
Not a fan of Anakin  I mean honestly just drown in sand


Marcelle.B said:


> So I was playing gta today and someone tried to pull up on me while I was on my laptop lol


I have no idea what's going on here  How is the modding community for GTAV?
Lemme show you the best GTAIV has to offer


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> So I was playing gta today and someone tried to pull up on me while I was on my laptop lol



LMAO!


----------



## Soca (Jan 12, 2017)

Nello said:


> Seriously though what is the point of those white armors. And how come they can't aim in this movie either  I like the explanation for the original movies that Vader ordered them to miss on purpose because Vader wanted Luke alive. But now it's like white armor = toy soldiers just for show, black armor = actual soldiers.
> 
> Ewan McGregor is awesome. Also Mace, Dooku and Yoda.
> Not a fan of Anakin  I mean honestly just drown in sand
> ...



I parked up and was talking to someone on facebook when that dude in the black car tried to sneak up and kill me. He thought I was away but he ran off when I got off my bike 

I dunno, it's pretty bad from what I hear on PC. They completely ruin the online experience because they spawn dumb shit


----------



## Nello (Jan 13, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> I parked up and was talking to someone on facebook when that dude in the black car tried to sneak up and kill me. He thought I was away but he ran off when I got off my bike
> 
> I dunno, it's pretty bad from what I hear on PC. They completely ruin the online experience because they spawn dumb shit


Should've just kept pretending and then RPGed their car. Teach them kids some respect


----------



## o0Fujitora0o (Jan 30, 2017)

just finished watching KOL's "FT is Trash" vdo


----------



## zoro (Feb 3, 2017)

Got the fucking flu


----------



## Soca (Feb 3, 2017)

Alchohol. Drink some and you'll be fine within the day


----------



## zoro (Feb 3, 2017)

Don't have any

It never lasts long here

I'd love a grog. Gotta go medicine shopping tomorrow


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 3, 2017)

Don't you all have a Mod convo thread just for you. 

Stop annoying us regular people


----------



## zoro (Feb 3, 2017)

We want to pretend like we're modest


----------



## zoro (Feb 4, 2017)

A fucking storm's hitting the city and I live on the 17th floor

Feels like the whole building's gonna crumble. I'll never be able to sleep goddammit


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2017)

I want a storm here. That's the absolute best weather to sleep in. 



Gyro said:


> Don't have any
> 
> It never lasts long here
> 
> I'd love a grog. Gotta go medicine shopping tomorrow



What's a grog? Beer? 



Edward Teach said:


> Don't you all have a Mod convo thread just for you.
> 
> Stop annoying us regular people



Nobody is the OL is "regular"


----------



## zoro (Feb 4, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> I want a storm here. That's the absolute best weather to sleep in.
> 
> What's a grog? Beer?



Thunderstorm yeah, I love those. But this one is just wind blowing real hard. My coat-hangers are literally swinging because of the very little air that passes through the vents, shit's crazy strong. The shadows they cast go pretty well with the horror movie I just watched, top-tier atmosphere right now 


Originally it was rhum mixed with hot water and a bunch of spices if I'm not mistaken. The way my friends do it, it's rhum, honey, hot water and lemon juice. It's great when you have a cold


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Thunderstorm yeah, I love those. But this one is just wind blowing real hard. My coat-hangers are literally swinging because of the very little air that passes through the vents, shit's crazy strong. The shadows they cast go pretty well with the horror movie I just watched, top-tier atmosphere right now



Well shit, don't die, we need you to help handle Wano traffic in the OL 



> Originally it was rhum mixed with hot water and a bunch of spices if I'm not mistaken. The way my friends do it, it's rhum, honey, hot water and lemon juice. It's great when you have a cold



Goddamn lol I ain't even sick and I wanna try that.


----------



## zoro (Feb 4, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Well shit, don't die, we need you to help handle Wano traffic in the OL
> 
> Goddamn lol I ain't even sick and I wanna try that.



I'll make a parachute out of bed sheets


Well it's also great to warm yourself up in winter so there's always that excuse


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Got the fucking flu



Get better

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Feb 4, 2017)

Any GTA online nerds wanna do some feisty heisty with me?


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2017)

what system you got?


----------



## Nello (Feb 4, 2017)

PC, why?


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2017)

dammit


----------



## Nello (Feb 4, 2017)

Damn 

Btw I recently found this thing called Naruto Kai which is Naruto but with all the filler and bullshit cut out. Imma start from the top again and relive the glory days of the chuunin exam


----------



## Nello (Feb 4, 2017)

I'll probably stop after the exam arc though


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2017)

Yea there's something like that for one piece too called "One Pace" where it skips all the filler shit.


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 5, 2017)

Some filler like G8 was good


----------



## Nekochako (Feb 5, 2017)

Did not even know of those. Going to check out One Pace. Watching a fast paced OP anime would be really nice.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 5, 2017)

So do we still have a place to talk about the anime or is that just completely gone ?

Also funny that the Naruto sections still has it's own anime section where it used to be and we don't.


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2017)

San Juan Wolf said:


> So do we still have a place to talk about the anime or is that just completely gone ?
> 
> Also funny that the Naruto sections still has it's own anime section where it used to be and we don't.



We have a thread



The anime section was closed because it reaching the Baroque Arts section level of dead dead. We managed to move over the more active threads in the OL and make a mega anime thread for all things anime related.



Zyrax Pasha said:


> Some filler like G8 was good


G8 is the only exception.


----------



## zoro (Feb 5, 2017)

Nello said:


> I'll probably stop after the exam arc though



Stop after the Sasuke chase

The sound 5 vs Suna and Konoha was GOAT

Kidomaru vs Neji's one of my favourite fights in all Naruto. Maybe my favourite actually


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 5, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> We have a thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno, I like some of the low tier filler from time to time. Like the one where Ussop makes a big bomb and I kinda have a soft spot for the Warship Island arc.

And of course you're forgetting Don Achino from Ice Hunters, though he was the only good part of that boring slogfest. Puzzle was the shittiest pirate ever


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Venom (Feb 5, 2017)

So why was the previous Convo killed and why exactly is it back again


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2017)

It's a long story and we felt like it. 



San Juan Wolf said:


> I dunno, I like some of the low tier filler from time to time. Like the one where Ussop makes a big bomb and I kinda have a soft spot for the Warship Island arc.
> 
> And of course you're forgetting Don Achino from Ice Hunters, though he was the only good part of that boring slogfest. Puzzle was the shittiest pirate ever



I didn't like that cat 


Why do people insist on making these spite battles lol kenshin can't do a thing here.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 6, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> It's a long story and we felt like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But he can fly 

And he surfs on lava

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom (Feb 6, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> It's a long story and we felt like it.



fucking racists smh
Well I guess the previous one was bit too toxic


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (Feb 7, 2017)

MHA or SDS?


----------



## Soca (Feb 7, 2017)

Yoshioka Seijuro said:


> MHA or SDS?




what?


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (Feb 7, 2017)

My Hero Academia or Seven Deadly Sins?


----------



## Nekochako (Feb 7, 2017)

I find My Hero Academia to be the more enjoyable of the two but Sins is good too from what i have watched assuming you are asking what to read/watch.


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 11, 2017)

>"By the way... I can see you."
What did he mean by this? Did he mean physically or philosophically? Was he referring to her naked flesh or her internal self embodied by her soul? Was this truly the thinking man's anime of its generation? It's existential scenes like this that really make you ponder the meaning of life as it applies to interpersonal being


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2017)

Brook said:


> I find My Hero Academia to be the more enjoyable of the two but Sins is good too from what i have watched assuming you are asking what to read/watch.


I think SDS is way more enjoyable. BnHA...just can't get into it. It's way too needlessly dialogue heavy (and I love HXH) and slow paced for me and all the main characters are bottom tier compared to experienced heroes so it's more like watching main characters escape/survive long enough for the pros to show up and save the day which is kind of boring. For SDS Most of the 7 main title characters are very enjoyable to watch (with the exception of Mel who is just a boring gary stu character and Gowther who is just an encyclopedia and not an actual character)


----------



## Nello (Mar 7, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Stop after the Sasuke chase
> 
> The sound 5 vs Suna and Konoha was GOAT
> 
> Kidomaru vs Neji's one of my favourite fights in all Naruto. Maybe my favourite actually


Neji was basically ninja Rocky the way he was taking hit after hit and kept standing and never conceded.

Chuunin exam is GOAT for me though. I love the moment when Sasuke and Naruto are resting in a cave and they get attacked by Sound ninjas. Ino-Shika-Cho got an amazing intro, Lee was amazing as always, and even Sakura was genuinely badass.


----------



## zoro (Mar 9, 2017)

Damn I just learned that the Flatbush Zombies are gonna be at a music festival near my place in june 

I'm hyped as fuck


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 9, 2017)

Saw this ad while watching animu, surprised Zoro wankers haven't burned their houses down.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Mar 9, 2017)

Did those Chinese copy ninjas just slap on a "2" in the title


----------



## trance (Mar 9, 2017)

Venom said:


> So why was the previous Convo killed


 
nf is shit



> and why exactly is it back again


 
same as above


----------



## Ekkologix (Mar 14, 2017)

Lol I used to always see the convos around but never really get in. So we can basically say anything here ryt? Well hi peeps.


----------



## zoro (Mar 19, 2017)

I found a french rapper named after Brook but of course it had to be shit  


Stop listening after the yohohoho


----------



## Ekkologix (Mar 20, 2017)

Gyro said:


> I found a french rapper named after Brook but of course it had to be shit
> 
> 
> Stop listening after the yohohoho





what is he even talking about?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 20, 2017)

Gyro said:


> I found a french rapper named after Brook but of course it had to be shit
> 
> 
> Stop listening after the yohohoho


Dafuq 
Only Brook song that doesn't suck is this one


----------



## Eros (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm making an unusual appearance here, because I'm so excited to tell all of you that @Reznor has made @Nighty the Mighty the new One Piece mod. She's very excited.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 25, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zyrax (Mar 25, 2017)

Go away you two

This is my safe space


----------



## Eros (Mar 25, 2017)

Zyrax said:


> Go away you two
> 
> This is my safe space


Nighty will keep your bungus safe from piracy.


----------



## trance (Mar 25, 2017)

@Nighty the Mighty 

make the OLC great again


----------



## Eros (Mar 25, 2017)

Kyouko said:


> @Nighty the Mighty
> 
> make the OLC great again


She will. Have faith.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 26, 2017)

Alejandro said:


> She will. Have faith.


If she's gonna start shaking her tits around here might need to start posting more.


----------



## Eros (Mar 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> If she's gonna start shaking her tits around here might need to start posting more.


Hehe. Nami-chan is awesome. Check this one out. Oh man, I have an awesome idea for this one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 26, 2017)

Alejandro said:


> Hehe. Nami-chan is awesome. Check this one out. Oh man, I have an awesome idea for this one.


Is that from one of the games or one of the 3D movies, lol.   She spins me right round eyyy yo only missing a stripper pole and I'll make it rain.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Apr 1, 2017)

waiting for some sick April fools

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zoro (Apr 13, 2017)

I just started playing Treasure Cruise again after more than a year because I lost my previous account back then(and nearly broke my phone in anger) 

And who do I fucking pull with the first, mandatory character recruitment? 


*Spoiler*: __ 








 

This is a sign. I must play all the way through again


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2017)

Gyro said:


> I just started playing Treasure Cruise again after more than a year because I lost my previous account back then(and nearly broke my phone in anger)
> 
> And who do I fucking pull with the first, mandatory character recruitment?
> 
> ...


I was expecting something epic like Doffy or BB


----------



## zoro (Apr 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I was expecting something epic like Doffy or BB



Don Sai is the most epic timeskip character  

Got Vergo and Senor Pink since, both in their young version. And a bunch of less cool characters


----------



## Soca (Apr 17, 2017)

Too much Namicunt in here


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Don Sai is the most epic timeskip character
> 
> Got Vergo and Senor Pink since, both in their young version. And a bunch of less cool characters


Barto dabesto  


Marcelle.B said:


> Too much Namicunt in here



Who's your fave, Robbo? Handcocko? Someboobie else?


----------



## Soca (Apr 17, 2017)

nico robin the bae 

what's everyone up to?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2017)

Nm here,  browsing around and listening to some kanye.  Hbu?


----------



## zoro (Apr 17, 2017)

The girl in Marc's avatar

I'm replaying Fallout New Vegas. I spent more times installing mods than actually playing

Was supposed to go skateboarding with a mate but something came up. We're both shit but we want to learn


----------



## Nekochako (Apr 17, 2017)

Just chilling out doing nothing special. I probably try out Treasure Cruise now since thinking about it i have never played it.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2017)

That's why I played Skyrim bareass, no mods.   Too fucking many of them would never get anything done!


----------



## Soca (Apr 17, 2017)

chillin, tryna figure out what to make for lunch 

gyro you skateboard? Wouldn't have guessed that 



White Wolf said:


>




lawd


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2017)

Robin's a cutie,  though personally I'm so eh about her post time skip in the anime, the animation makes her face so weird


----------



## Soca (Apr 17, 2017)

I don't like that she's so pale now. Give her back her desert tan


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2017)

They made her a South Korean popstar,  white as a mother fucker and plastic surgery


----------



## Nello (Apr 17, 2017)

Nico Robin was the pinnacle of character design in Alabasta and Enies Lobby.

That black outfit  That exotic look


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2017)

Nello said:


> Nico Robin was the pinnacle of character design in Alabasta and Enies Lobby.
> 
> That black outfit  That exotic look :


Her and Ace were both pimp as hell in the all black.


----------



## Soca (Apr 17, 2017)

post alabasta robin tho


----------



## Nello (Apr 17, 2017)

When was Ace in all black


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2017)

Nello said:


> When was Ace in all black


When he was looking for Luffy and wore clothes


----------



## Nello (Apr 17, 2017)

Robin's bangs were too good for this world.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2017)

after that think they turned him into a ladyboner merchandise item that was always shirtless


----------



## zoro (Apr 17, 2017)

Brook said:


> Just chilling out doing nothing special. I probably try out Treasure Cruise now since thinking about it i have never played it.



It's not the best but it's good for a one piece fan and if you like collecting shit you'll have a blast with the character recruit system



White Wolf said:


> That's why I played Skyrim bareass, no mods.   Too fucking many of them would never get anything done!



Well I already finished the game a few times so I have to make it fresher. And I have to admit, the guys did a great job


Marcelle.B said:


> chillin, tryna figure out what to make for lunch
> 
> gyro you skateboard? Wouldn't have guessed that



I have a couple longboards which I've used a dozen times at best and I had a skateboard which I lend to a friend after a couple months of not using it 

It's similar to a lot of things I like, I don't like them enough to get into them consistently and get good. And since skateboard is quite physical and I'm a lazy fuck that's amplified tenfold. I'm not even sure I know how to ride anymore


----------



## Nello (Apr 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> When he was looking for Luffy and wore clothes


I swear i've never seen that before. Did you watch dubbed?


----------



## Soca (Apr 17, 2017)

I think he was just laying low. He was a wb pirate after all and didn't want attention lol


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2017)

Nello said:


> I swear i've never seen that before. Did you watch dubbed?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Soca (Apr 17, 2017)

Gyro said:


> I have a couple longboards which I've used a dozen times at best and I had a skateboard which I lend to a friend after a couple months of not using it
> 
> It's similar to a lot of things I like, I don't like them enough to get into them consistently and get good. And since skateboard is quite physical and I'm a lazy fuck that's amplified tenfold. I'm not even sure I know how to ride anymore



lol damn

my brother used to be awesome at it but he stopped too 



Nello said:


> I swear i've never seen that before. Did you watch dubbed?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zoro (Apr 17, 2017)

I know I'll get back into it for a couple months and then I'll stop again 

I'd like to be good at it at least once in my life


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> I think he was just laying low. He was a wb pirate after all and didn't want attention lol


Maybe maybe.  Still he was dope looking af. He was the hype we deserved, but instead we get people like Bobbins


----------



## Nello (Apr 17, 2017)

Skiing is the superior form of plankriding


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2017)

I plank in bed, does that count?


----------



## Nello (Apr 17, 2017)

If someone is riding you then yes.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Nekochako (Apr 17, 2017)

Gyro said:


> It's not the best but it's good for a one piece fan and if you like collecting shit you'll have a blast with the character recruit system



I'm all for collecting characters so that i will have fun with, definitely. Are they up to date with the manga or do they only have characters up to like Dressrosa/Zou?


----------



## Nello (Apr 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


Hit the gym and get those baes


----------



## zoro (Apr 17, 2017)

Brook said:


> I'm all for collecting characters so that i will have fun with, definitely. Are they up to date with the manga or do they only have characters up to like Dressrosa/Zou?



You can unlock Dressrosa characters but I think the story ends at the timeskip for now. There's special fortnight events where you can unlock characters that aren't in the story, I guess that's how they get Doffy and the likes. And of course the character recruit which is random

When I started playing a couple years ago we were only at skypiea though so it moves at a decent pace, I'm sure Dressrosa will be out soon-ish. The Japanese version is already at Zou I think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2017)

Nello said:


> Hit the gym and get those baes


I ain't fat  just lazy, apathetic, disinterested, antisocial, bipolar and depressed, at least that's what WebMD says. Big difference!


----------



## Soca (Apr 17, 2017)

get a psychiatrist bae then

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Nello (Apr 18, 2017)

Does it seem to anyone else that Judge didn't anticipate BM's betrayal? He's supposed to be an evil genius but he looked pretty confused/surprised in the last chapter.


----------



## Nekochako (Apr 18, 2017)

Yeah he was most likely just happy to be able to ally with the BM pirates and be able to use them. He did not anticipate anything bad happening in the wedding.


----------



## Soca (Apr 18, 2017)

Nello said:


> Does it seem to anyone else that Judge didn't anticipate BM's betrayal? He's supposed to be an evil genius but he looked pretty confused/surprised in the last chapter.


way ahead of you lol


----------



## Nello (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm putting all my villain hype in Kaido. He will deliver


----------



## Nello (Apr 18, 2017)

Also Capone but he already delivered


----------



## zoro (Apr 18, 2017)

I just reread a compilation of Oda's interviews 

"I get annoyed to hear people speaking ill of characters in ONE PIECE. For example, when they say ‘this villain is weak’, I can't help thinking that then I'll make him much stronger!" _Color Walk 6_ (2014)

Man I can't wait for Moria's return


----------



## Atlas (Apr 18, 2017)

Gyro said:


> I just reread a compilation of Oda's interviews
> 
> "I get annoyed to hear people speaking ill of characters in ONE PIECE. For example, when they say ‘this villain is weak’, I can't help thinking that then I'll make him much stronger!" _Color Walk 6_ (2014)
> 
> Man I can't wait for Moria's return



Man I can't wait for Bobbins' return.


----------



## zoro (Apr 18, 2017)

Atlas said:


> Man I can't wait for Bobbins' return.



If he ever reads the forum for even one hour he'll make half the cast top-tier to prove people wrong


----------



## Atlas (Apr 18, 2017)

Gyro said:


> If he ever reads the forum for even one hour he'll make half the cast top-tier to prove people wrong



We should send him the official NF tier list.


----------



## zoro (Apr 18, 2017)

Atlas said:


> We should send him the official NF tier list.



We'd have to agree on one first


----------



## Atlas (Apr 18, 2017)

Gyro said:


> We'd have to agree on one first



Maybe we can have an OL tier voting tourney.

/s


----------



## zoro (Apr 18, 2017)

Atlas said:


> Maybe we can have an OL tier voting tourney.
> 
> /s



Do you really want the FBI to close the site?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nekochako (Apr 19, 2017)

Atlas said:


> Maybe we can have an OL tier voting tourney.
> 
> /s



That sounds like it could be really fun. Only problem is that it could lead to a lot of flaming and baiting but perhaps we can solve it somewhat by not allowing obvious troll votes. (Like putting Zoro/Law in god tier or putting Sanji in fodder tier)


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 19, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Do you really want the FBI to close the site?


----------



## Nello (Apr 24, 2017)

Left to right ---->



I actually want Carrot to join but memes are more important


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 24, 2017)

Make the spider happy, let Carrot join. Spider apocalypse is some scurry shiet mang.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 24, 2017)

speaking of spiders


she still cute doe


----------



## Nello (Apr 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> speaking of spiders
> 
> 
> she still cute doe


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 24, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Apr 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> speaking of spiders
> 
> 
> she still cute doe


shit like this is disturbing man


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 24, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> shit like this is disturbing man


There's a lot worse on youtube


----------



## zoro (Apr 26, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Gigant Battle 2 was the best.



Taking this here to not derail the pic thread too much 

This didn't come out in the west, did it? I'll have to emulate


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 26, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Taking this here to not derail the pic thread too much
> 
> This didn't come out in the west, did it? I'll have to emulate



No it didn't.Shiki was freaking awesome in the game


----------



## zoro (Apr 26, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> No it didn't.Shiki was freaking awesome in the game



Yeah, any game with Shiki is an instant bonus for me 

Shame the two that actually got him never were released here  

I heard Gigant Battle X was mediocre but the roster was pretty nice. I want diversity, not 10 iterations of the Strawhats, Ace and the Admirals


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 26, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Yeah, any game with Shiki is an instant bonus for me
> 
> Shame the two that actually got him never were released here
> 
> I heard Gigant Battle X was mediocre but the roster was pretty nice. I want diversity, not 10 iterations of the Strawhats, Ace and the Admirals



Yeah X wasn't really good.It looked weird and it lacked the combos and actions of GB2.Last game I enjoyed was PW3,Burning Blood was freaking mediocre.I was expecting a game this year because it's the 20th anniversary but I'm losing hope now.


----------



## zoro (Apr 26, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Yeah X wasn't really good.It looked weird and it lacked the combos and actions of GB2.Last game I enjoyed was PW3,Burning Blood was freaking mediocre.I was expecting a game this year because it's the 20th anniversary but I'm losing hope now.



The lack of OP games is really surprising considering how huge the manga is. I hope that'll change in the future

I never played any Musou games, I think I'll buy PW 3 someday


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 26, 2017)

Gyro said:


> The lack of OP games is really surprising considering how huge the manga is. I hope that'll change in the future
> 
> I never played any Musou games, I think I'll buy PW 3 someday


PW3 was really fun,Fujitora was the most OP character ever.


----------



## zoro (Apr 26, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> PW3 was really fun,Fujitora was the most OP character ever.



Taking on armies of fodder as an admiral must feel pretty satisfying


----------



## Nekochako (Apr 27, 2017)

Pirate Warriors 3 is a very fun game that i definitely recommend. Full story mode and good rooster of characters. Only thing it really lacks is a 1 on 1 vs mode.

I really liked Burning Blood but it did have a very small rooster and the story mode only being MF (aside Ace VS BB) was pretty boring. Hopefully Burning Blood 2 will have a much bigger rooster and a much more fleshed out story mode.


----------



## zoro (Apr 27, 2017)

Brook said:


> Pirate Warriors 3 is a very fun game that i definitely recommend. Full story mode and good rooster of characters. Only thing it really lacks is a 1 on 1 vs mode.
> 
> I really liked Burning Blood but it did have a very small rooster and the story mode only being MF (aside Ace VS BB) was pretty boring. Hopefully Burning Blood 2 will have a much bigger rooster and a much more fleshed out story mode.



Yeah I hope they'll make one, there's a lot of new characters they can't just not put in

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zoro (Apr 27, 2017)

Wooo boy 

Manifestations in electoral periods are quite something


----------



## Soca (Apr 27, 2017)

what you talking bout gyro


----------



## zoro (Apr 27, 2017)

Well we're electing a new president next week, and as the two cnadidates are pretty shitty there are protests all over the country 

I went to one this evening, and the cops are...well, let's say we spend a lot of time running away from tear gas grenades


----------



## Soca (Apr 27, 2017)

That's fucked up. Are you a rioter


----------



## zoro (Apr 27, 2017)

Nah I don't like breaking banks and shit, some do but I really don't. It's the worst way to convey the message imo

We're just peacefully voicing our displeasure 

For real though, I don't really give a shit about the two candidates, whoever wins everyone loses. But I saw videos of cop violence from the previous protests and I wanted to see for myself whether they really attacked unprovoked or not. I got my answer

I've been in quite a few protests over the years but they were never that messy. As it happens you get quite the adrenaline rush when a gas grenade lands two feet from you

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 28, 2017)

@Pocalypse @Admiral Kizaru

Need your help against the resident DBS retards


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 28, 2017)

FROM MY PERSPECTIVE THE JEDI ARE EVIL


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> FROM MY PERSPECTIVE HOT DOGS ARE THE DEVIL



what even


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> what even


you started it


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> you started it



i was just commenting on sociopolitical climate on how people think the opposing party is literally the worst despite the party they support have worse policies and questionable candidates


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> i was just commenting on sociopolitical climate on how people think the opposing party is literally the worst despite the party they support have bad policies and questionable candidates


same

hot dogs are the devil

and I wish  I had a BFF who was a dentist right about now, gonna curl up into a ball


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> same
> 
> hot dogs are the devil
> 
> and I wish  I had a BFF who was a dentist right about now, gonna curl up into a ball



deviled eggs are the devil's food
and devil's food the devil's dessert

wisdom teeth or you want free access to nitrous?


----------



## zoro (Apr 28, 2017)

Got teeth problems?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> deviled eggs are the devil's food
> and devil's food the devil's dessert
> 
> wisdom teeth or you want free access to nitrous?


I hate eggs with a burning passion, by themselves anyways. 

Nah, my entire right side is fucked up last couple days not sure why, but it's straight to the nerves fucking awful but my insurance is dead and can't afford a normal checkup so I'm fucked right now


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I hate eggs with a burning passion, by themselves anyways.
> 
> Nah, my entire right side is fucked up last couple days not sure why, but it's straight to the nerves fucking awful but my insurance is dead and can't afford a normal checkup so I'm fucked right now



oof I've heard teeth pain is one of the worst 
try any local anaesthetic type gels or sprays?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> oof I've heard teeth pain is one of the worst
> try any local anaesthetic type gels or sprays?


literally got a buck fiddy to my name right now  



I gotta hold out for a few months at this rate, so it'll be one hell of a journey.


----------



## zoro (Apr 28, 2017)

Pull them out, the government put tracking devices in them anyway

(I rewatched twelve monkeys)


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Pull them out, the government put tracking devices in them anyway
> 
> (I rewatched twelve monkeys)


how will I ever get hot grills with no teeth   not that I get any with teeth in the first place


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> literally got a buck fiddy to my name right now
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta hold out for a few months at this rate, so it'll be one hell of a journey.



aww fuck
i know its not ideal but try to make sure you don't have an infection or keep it contained by using salt water mouth swishes
and if money is tight, also not ideal, but dental schools often have students willing to practice under their professors instruction so its either super cheap or free


----------



## Soca (Apr 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I hate eggs with a burning passion, by themselves anyways.
> 
> Nah, my entire right side is fucked up last couple days not sure why, but it's straight to the nerves fucking awful but my insurance is dead and can't afford a normal checkup so I'm fucked right now


Is your wisdom tooth pulled out already? If not that could be the cause and you'd definitely be fucked


----------



## zoro (Apr 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> how will I ever get hot grills with no teeth   not that I get any with teeth in the first place



Man at least you can have good fake teeth 

I'm losing my hair, I'm fucked. Well, more like "have lost"


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Is your wisdom tooth pulled out already? If not that could be the cause and you'd definitely be fucked



naw, don't think so, least I don't remember ever pulling them


Gyro said:


> Man at least you can have good fake teeth
> 
> I'm losing my hair, I'm fucked. Well, more like "have lost"


 

some people can pull off the bald look


----------



## zoro (Apr 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> naw, don't think so, least I don't remember ever pulling them
> 
> 
> 
> some people can pull off the bald look



Some people are good at math 

I belong to neither categories


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Some people are good at math
> 
> I belong to neither categories


I think you pull it off  

I feel  ya on the maths, if my HS math professor wasn't a boozed up old guy heading into retirement who didn't give two fucks about teaching I would've never graduated.


----------



## zoro (Apr 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I think you pull it off
> 
> I feel  ya on the maths, if my HS math professor wasn't a boozed up old guy heading into retirement who didn't give two fucks about teaching I would've never graduated.



Alcohol, helping students since times immemorial


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

Tru that.  He had a flask he kept close to his heart at all times.  Thought no one knew, lol.


----------



## zoro (Apr 29, 2017)

I always wanted to have a flask but I'm not a 50 year old sailor 


Man I can't wait for the next few protests. I went again yesterday and I talked to the girl with the megaphone, top qt


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

You gonna show her how to smash through some barricades?


----------



## zoro (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm gonna sperg out if I ever talk to her again now that my brain has realized that she's cute  


"dad how did you meet mom?"
"we got tear gased together"


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

Still a better love story than Twilight.


----------



## zoro (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm not gonna lie, I liked the first one at the time


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

I tried to watch it once just to see what all the fuss was about, first 3 mins of that fisheyed skank staring blindly into the cosmos bored the shit out of me.


----------



## zoro (Apr 29, 2017)

It was mainly the baseball scene. And my lack of taste at the time

Not that I'm a model now but I really liked anything and everything when I was 18


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

I can relate kinda. I think Adam Sandler is a genius and his movies are amazing


----------



## zoro (Apr 29, 2017)

My friends used to love the one where he's a spy/hair dresser. I could never finish it 

In a similar style I love Vince Vaughn


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

Oh you don't mess with the Zohan

The Zohan is fantastic.  


I haven't seen many movies with Vince tho I remember that one where he ends up in a glory hole, funny shit.


----------



## zoro (Apr 29, 2017)

I've not seen much either but all I've seen was at least good 

The king is still Ben Stiller for me. Tropic Thunder is as good as a comedy can get


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

Rob Schneider >


----------



## zoro (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## zoro (Apr 29, 2017)

Damn you aren't lying, he looks like a thin Alex Jones


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

His wife is damn fine


----------



## zoro (Apr 29, 2017)

She has black hair, I don't need much more than that 



My first crush just added me on facebook. She has a baby. gglife


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

Better things will come your way


----------



## zoro (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm joking though, I don't really care. By the time I stopped liking her we'd become good friends, then we went to different high schools and shit 

Bu yeah good things will come. Like science fixing my bald head

Please science


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

I forget what it's called but there's this thing people swear by that it helps with growing hair, granted they use it on their face more than anywhere else but maybe it works on head too  

There's some pretty high quality toupee's these days too


----------



## zoro (Apr 29, 2017)

Finasteride or minoxidil? 

I've done my research

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 29, 2017)

minoxidil (adrenergic based), propecia (5ari based) and some vitamin B shampoos exist as far as I know
but (sexual and other) side effects can be offputting
beyond that there's hair transplants
oh and tissue expansion of the scalp, but that's just impractical


----------



## zoro (Apr 29, 2017)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> minoxidil (adrenergic based), propecia (5ari based) and some vitamin B shampoos exist as far as I know
> but (sexual and other) side effects can be offputting
> beyond that there's hair transplants
> oh and tissue expansion of the scalp, but that's just impractical



That's why I don't want to try. It's good to have hair but I'd rather have a working mini-me


----------



## zoro (Apr 29, 2017)

My friend heard that the police charged the protesters five minutes after we left yesterday. And we left beause everyone was about to leave so absolutely not breaking shit and causing trouble 

I just got updates. Those cunts didn't just charge, they shot people with flash-balls and gas grenades. An innocent bystander who was drinking in a bar got hit, and apparently they droe around the city and shot anyone who looked like a protester

And I initially wanted to stay a bit longer. My friend saved me


----------



## Mello Dimensions (Apr 29, 2017)

Big mom is a babe


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

@Gyro  don't die dude


----------



## Soca (Apr 29, 2017)

We're gonna see him on a article in the nf cafe one day. 

_Near bald man blinded by flash grenade._


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

I think it's more like ...

_Bald man blinded by flash grenade_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zyrax (Apr 29, 2017)

@Dr. White @White Wolf I thought You two were the same person


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

Zyrax said:


> @Dr. White @White Wolf I thought You two were the same person


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 29, 2017)

Zyrax said:


> @Dr. White @White Wolf I thought You two were the same person

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zoro (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm still alive

Not for long though, I haven't slept for thirty hours I'm about to fall into a coma


----------



## Mello Dimensions (Apr 29, 2017)

Gyro said:


> I'm still alive
> 
> Not for long though, I haven't slept for thirty hours I'm about to fall into a coma


Comas are the best kind of sleep especially when you wake up still feeling disoriented craving lobster.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

rip Gyro

did you at least get qt's number?


----------



## zoro (Apr 30, 2017)

Mello Dimensions said:


> Comas are the best kind of sleep especially when you wake up still feeling disoriented craving lobster.



It's not lobster but I'm definitely hungry as fuck 



White Wolf said:


> rip Gyro
> 
> did you at least get qt's number?



Nah, no protest yesterday. There's one tomorrow but it's gonna be calm, lots of big worker unions and stuff. Next "wild protest" is on wednesday I think


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

Are you gonna wait until Wednesday to make a move on her?  Not a bad plan, the more crazy shit is the more her adrenaline kicks in and makes her say yes


----------



## zoro (Apr 30, 2017)

I think I found her facebook but I'm not even sure, there were two petite blond girls with piercings and I don't know if it's the right one

I saw some more videos from the earlier protests. The police in this city is seriously fucked


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

Petite blonde with piercings...  

Didn't your teachers ever tell you to share with the class?


----------



## Zyrax (Apr 30, 2017)

Gyro said:


> piercings


----------



## zoro (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Petite blonde with piercings...
> 
> Didn't your teachers ever tell you to share with the class?



I told you there's two of them 



Zyrax said:


>



I'm pierced and tatted, and I love it on women


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

Gyro said:


> I told you there's two of them
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pierced and tatted, and I love it on women


You can share both, I'm not complaining


----------



## Soca (Apr 30, 2017)

I had the dumbest dream just now.

I'm in the zombie apocalypse. I go to a gas station and there's like 60 people there getting gas. Everyone has guns but apparently there's a lil truce so things can move smoothly. I'm getting gas and all of a sudden shit pops off and everyone starts shooting, but nobodies dying because they have like armour on n shit. All of a sudden somebody yells "SPEAR!" and I turn to the side to see a spear flying towards me and hits my neck and I wake up. 

That was like the dumbest way I've ever died in a dream man  



White Wolf said:


> You can share both, I'm not complaining



Don't be greedy, that's no healthy.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> I had the dumbest dream just now.
> 
> I'm in the zombie apocalypse. I go to a gas station and there's like 60 people there getting gas. Everyone has guns but apparently there's a lil truce so things can move smoothly. I'm getting gas and all of a sudden shit pops off and everyone starts shooting, but nobodies dying because they have like armour on n shit. All of a sudden somebody yells "SPEAR!" and I turn to the side to see a spear flying towards me and hits my neck and I wake up.
> 
> ...


I'm an unhealthy cunt  

Feelsbadman

I once died choking on a girl's pearl necklace so look on the bright side


----------



## Soca (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm an unhealthy cunt
> 
> Feelsbadman
> 
> I once died choking on a girl's pearl necklace so look on the bright side


fuck were you doing eating a girls necklace


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> fuck were you doing eating a girls necklace



Yo man let's not get into the details...


----------



## Zyrax (Apr 30, 2017)

Gyro said:


> I'm pierced and tatted, and I love it on women


To each to his own


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 6, 2017)

Hello!


----------



## White Wolf (May 6, 2017)

meow


----------



## Nello (May 6, 2017)

There are protests going on?


----------



## White Wolf (May 6, 2017)

Nello said:


> There are protests going on?


Across the globe there are many protests lol

Gyro's are in France tho.


----------



## Nello (May 6, 2017)

What are we protesting?


----------



## White Wolf (May 6, 2017)

Nello said:


> What are we protesting?


Corrupt government and bullshit


----------



## Nello (May 6, 2017)

I used to think corruption was pretty much a non-issue in first world countries until the recent US election. That shit is terrifying.


----------



## zoro (May 6, 2017)

Yeah there's some shady shit going on in the background of this election


----------



## White Wolf (May 6, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Yeah there's some shady shit going on in the background of this election


Trump vs Clinton 2.0 Oui Oui edition

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (May 7, 2017)

So what can we expect out of Macron as president?


----------



## Soca (May 7, 2017)

So y'all had your own hilary vs trump over there huh? lol


----------



## zoro (May 7, 2017)

I guess so yeah 

His program is supposed to give everyone a better purchasing power but time will tell. They rarely keep their promises


----------



## Fin (May 8, 2017)

You keep your politics I'll be over here with my lolitics


----------



## Soca (May 8, 2017)

Fin said:


> You keep your politics I'll be over here with my lolitics



I see you've been busy. Don't come to this section spamming the place.


----------



## Fin (May 8, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> I see you've been busy. Don't come to this section spamming the place.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Soca (May 8, 2017)

Fin said:


> What are you talking about?


could be a warning 

could not be a warning


----------



## Fin (May 8, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> could be a warning
> 
> could not be a warning




Are you sure you wanna do this?


----------



## Soca (May 8, 2017)

Fin said:


> Are you sure you wanna do this?


do?


----------



## Fin (May 8, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> do?


We can ;l


----------



## White Wolf (May 8, 2017)

Boys boys boys, get a room


----------



## Fin (May 8, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Boys boys boys, get a room


----------



## Soca (May 8, 2017)

Didn't know that was your girl when she gave me top
Kicked her out the Rolls said, "Thanks a lot"



God damn I love paper like I'm michael scott
I can do things that your man cannot





White Wolf said:


> Boys boys boys, get a room


you get a room

hoe


----------



## zoro (May 8, 2017)

Michael Scott made it into a rap song?


----------



## White Wolf (May 9, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> you get a room
> 
> hoe



Done.

Come 'ere bby


----------



## Soca (May 9, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Michael Scott made it into a rap song?



I'm sure he's been in a few lol



White Wolf said:


> Done.
> 
> Come 'ere bby



I'm too high class for you


----------



## White Wolf (May 9, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> I'm too high class for you


> High class

> likes CL

 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 jk don't ban me


----------



## Fin (May 9, 2017)

So fly so kawai you can't take my steez with my little alis- a release ya tension and go on and mention this set needs all da attention.



White Wolf said:


> Rob Schneider >


Ive met Rob Schneider and his wife.  They are some amazing people


----------



## White Wolf (May 9, 2017)

Fin said:


> his wife


I'd hit it


----------



## Fin (May 9, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'd hit it


Dude i told her that, and Rob was like "I'll hit you" and his wife and was like "Rob baby iz okay.. I'll do it "


----------



## White Wolf (May 9, 2017)

Fin said:


> Dude i told her that, and Rob was like "I'll hit you" and his wife and was like "Rob baby iz okay.. I'll do it "


Well she is Mexican, I believe it.


----------



## Fin (May 9, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Well she is Mexican, I believe it.


Yeah rob went south of border, but she is so cool.  He's all jaded now while she's all hip (and hips) so it mixes real well


----------



## White Wolf (May 9, 2017)

Fin said:


> Yeah rob went south of border, but she is so cool.  He's all jaded now while she's all hip (and hips) so it mixes real well


Wouldn't mind seeing a second season of Real Rob  

anyways gn, time to count sheep and stare aimlessly into the cosmos for a few hours until I log back in


----------



## Fin (May 9, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing a second season of Real Rob
> 
> anyways gn, time to count sheep and stare aimlessly into the cosmos for a few hours until I log back in


Good night man


----------



## Nello (May 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (May 14, 2017)

damn the girl from the olympics grew into a instahoe


----------



## White Wolf (May 14, 2017)

Butt implants Y/N?


----------



## Soca (May 14, 2017)

Definitely yes. 

Prolly facial surgery to.


----------



## White Wolf (May 14, 2017)

I figured  

Looks nice enough, but looks artificial.


----------



## Nello (May 14, 2017)

Idk if she's had butt implants but here's what squatting did to Emma Watson



I think this demands further study


----------



## Soca (May 14, 2017)

Those might be pads lol


----------



## Nello (May 14, 2017)

You've seen too many plastic koreans


----------



## zoro (May 15, 2017)

I had a good weekend 



I'm somewhere in there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2017)

I see you from the glow of your head


----------



## zoro (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Fin (May 16, 2017)

Thats my oh face.  I even include the hands.


----------



## zoro (May 16, 2017)

So I comple"te"ly fucke"d my ke"yboard today

I'm not sure" whèat ke"ys are" fucke"d ye"t be"side"s e" g' hè


----------



## Soca (May 16, 2017)

what you beat someone over the head with it?


----------



## zoro (May 16, 2017)

Way worse"  

I de"cide"d to use" my shèake"rg bottle" to make" some" chèocolate" milk bhut I forg'rot to close" thèe" lid be"forge" I shèuook it


----------



## Soca (May 16, 2017)

well the good news is you can replace it cuz those things are pretty cheap

unless you on a laptop

then rip to your funds


----------



## zoro (May 16, 2017)

Ye"ahè I hèuave" a la)pto)p 

Ig'm hèo)ping'r itg'll dry but I thèuink it'rs g're"tting'r wogrse"

I thèuink Ig'rll hèuave" to buy an usb ke"yboard


----------



## Soca (May 17, 2017)

drunk as guk on a tuesdayfml


----------



## zoro (May 17, 2017)

Week day drinking sessions are the best


----------



## Fin (May 17, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Week day drinking sessions are the best


If you like drinking alone.


----------



## zoro (May 17, 2017)

Fin said:


> If you like drinking alone.



No but I have friends with no standards


----------



## Fin (May 17, 2017)

Gyro said:


> No but I have friends with no standards


No standards or no jobs?


----------



## zoro (May 17, 2017)

Fin said:


> No standards or no jobs?



Some standards, some jobs, some both


----------



## Fin (May 17, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Some standards, some jobs, some both


I guess you can have standards while being a cronie to the corporation for the right price


----------



## Soca (May 17, 2017)

fuuuuuukkk


----------



## zoro (May 17, 2017)

Headache? 


My keyboard is living again btw


----------



## Fin (May 17, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> fuuuuuukkk


whut


----------



## Soca (May 17, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Headache?
> 
> 
> My keyboard is living again btw


yea


fucking dizzy as hell fuckk 

they say a life is born when another  dies. I died for your keyboard


----------



## Fin (May 17, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> they say a life is born when another  dies. I died for your keyboard


That's not true.  Medicine has it to where birth and death are pretty much 2 to 1.   Its not as frequent which is why the population sucks.


----------



## zoro (May 17, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> yea
> 
> 
> fucking dizzy as hell fuckk
> ...



I'll be eternally grateful

Until the day I replace that piece of shit laptop at least


----------



## HawkEye13 (May 20, 2017)

Jin22 said:


> How did this topic actually get to 12 pages? I wish I had the patience to go back reading


Because this sectionswas only good for the ShanksVsMihawk/ AdmiralVsYonko/ Zoro etc treads.
When the mods decided to make this place into serious discussion only then it was inferior to fourms like Oro Jackson in very way: they banging with new users everyday. When was the last time this section had a new user? and look at how many users this place has lost

This tread just proves that the majority doesn't give a shit about the serious discussions since there are way better fourms for that. Compared the traffic now to about 1 year ago. massive decline
The flame wars were the heart of this place and the shit posting was the brain

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Esdese (May 20, 2017)

@HawkEye13  Plz Oro Jackson is nothing but a One Piece safe-space, hug-box where they just circle jerk OP with no criticism. They wouldn't know what a serious discussion was if it hit them right smack in the face.


----------



## HawkEye13 (May 20, 2017)

Esdese said:


> @HawkEye13  Plz Oro Jackson is nothing but a One Piece safe-space, hug-box where they just circle jerk OP with no criticism. They wouldn't know what a serious discussion was if it hit them right smack in the face.


They allow critism. Just not in a trolling or shitposting way which is what this section has tried to become and failed badly.


----------



## HaxHax (May 20, 2017)

HawkEye13 said:


> Because this sectionswas only good for the ShanksVsMihawk/ AdmiralVsYonko/ Zoro etc treads.
> When the mods decided to make this place into serious discussion only then it was inferior to fourms like Oro Jackson in very way: they banging with new users everyday. When was the last time this section had a new user? and look at how many users this place has lost
> 
> This tread just proves that the majority doesn't give a shit about the serious discussions since there are way better fourms for that. Compared the traffic now to about 1 year ago. massive decline
> The flame wars were the heart of this place and the shit posting was the brain



Don't think this is due to, you know, naruto ending... i feel like that might have a more profound impact on _narutoforums_.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 20, 2017)

Oro Jackson is a piece of shit forums filled with overly dramatic and overly emotional obese adults


----------



## Lawliet (May 20, 2017)

My grandma told me Narutoforums is where all the cool kids hang.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (May 20, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Oro Jackson is a piece of shit *forums* filled with overly dramatic and overly emotional obese adults


Forum.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 21, 2017)

HaxHax said:


> Don't think this is due to, you know, naruto ending... i feel like that might have a more profound impact on _narutoforums_.


Why are you trying to use logic and common sense with a zoro/mihawk fan?


----------



## Fin (May 24, 2017)

Hullo


----------



## Soca (May 24, 2017)

bonjour


----------



## Fin (May 24, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> bonjour


How are you?


----------



## Soca (May 24, 2017)

Fin said:


> How are you?


I'm alright, just about to make breakfast. You?


----------



## Fin (May 24, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> I'm alright, just about to make breakfast. You?


Just made breakfast.  Pancakes with nutella, almonds and this sugarfree strawberry jam which is why I needed nutella.

What are you fancying?


----------



## Soca (May 24, 2017)

Fin said:


> Just made breakfast.  Pancakes with nutella, almonds and this sugarfree strawberry jam which is why I needed nutella.
> 
> What are you fancying?



I just got  hashbrowns and eggs. 

How do you eat almonds with pancakes? Is it like peanut butter?


----------



## Fin (May 24, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> I just got  hashbrowns and eggs.
> 
> How do you eat almonds with pancakes? Is it like peanut butter?


You just get em all toasty and put them in the pancake batter before making the pancakes.

And are you making your own hashbrowns? Cause I never was able to.  I can hardly flip an omelet.


----------



## Soca (May 24, 2017)

Fin said:


> You just get em all toasty and put them in the pancake batter before making the pancakes.
> 
> And are you making your own hashbrowns? Cause I never was able to.  I can hardly flip an omelet.


Nah it's those packaged ones. I can make my own but I don't have potatoes at the moment.


----------



## Fin (May 24, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Nah it's those packaged ones. I can make my own but I don't have potatoes at the moment.


Are they the kind of hash browns that make you wear shirts with kittens and rainbows like that one stupid commercial?


----------



## Soca (May 24, 2017)

Fin said:


> Are they the kind of hash browns that make you wear shirts with kittens and rainbows like that one stupid commercial?



Nah it's some cheap ass no brand ones


----------



## Ekkologix (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Fin (May 24, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Nah it's some cheap ass no brand ones


Good because its a rip off.  You don't get a shirt like that when you eat one.  Im about to sue them brb


----------



## Samehadaman (May 25, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> I'm alright, just about to make breakfast. You?




This is important.
I passed out today when talking to a guy over a counter. 
He had to come over and give me a bear hug so I didn't hit my skull somewhere, so I woke up in a man's arms. 

And for some reason I kept insisting I was fine, but I obviously wasn't and still seeing all white, so I'm like, I'm OK now, and proceed to walk straight into a wall. And explaining, well, I'm OK, but I can't see shit so maybe not.

Eventually I become more reasonable. 10/10 humans being bros though, everyone was worried for me and wanted to walk me home or go eat something with me.

Sleep 8 hours and eat breakfast folks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (May 25, 2017)

Samehadaman said:


> This is important.
> I passed out today when talking to a guy over a counter.
> *He had to come over and give me a bear hug so I didn't hit my skull somewhere, so I woke up in a man's arms. *
> 
> ...



That's fucked up. But yo how's it feel to be a damsel in distress, my man?


----------



## Samehadaman (May 25, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> That's fucked up. But yo how's it feel to be a damsel in distress, my man?



Beats being a manly man with a smashed mouth or jaw from hitting the floor. 

My only regret is neither of us remembered to say "no homo".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Soca (May 25, 2017)

Samehadaman said:


> Beats being a manly man with a smashed mouth or jaw from hitting the floor.
> 
> My only regret is neither of us remembered to say "no homo".





Samehadaman wakes up in a mans arms

Damsamehadaman: bro..what are..
Prince: I got you
Damsamehadaman: but..people are watching..
Prince: don't worry buddy, I already said no homo
Damsamehadaman: thanks man *fading out* no...homo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Samehadaman (May 25, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Samehadaman wakes up in a mans arms
> 
> Damsamehadaman: bro..what are..
> Prince: I got you
> ...




There was an alternative too, there was a female client in the store waiting behind me, so technically I could use the "_It's not gay, if it's in a threeway._"


----------



## Nello (May 25, 2017)

*Spoiler*: _telegrams spoilers_ 



Looks like Dorry and Broggy were actually the two captains of the giant pirates

I knew those two would be absolute legends


----------



## DeVision (May 25, 2017)

Nello said:


> *Spoiler*: _telegrams spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought that was already stated? I mean it didn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Nello (May 25, 2017)

I guess I missed it. Anyway those two were cool and I want them back.


----------



## zoro (May 25, 2017)

@Samehadaman that story


----------



## Fin (May 28, 2017)

heyheyhey


----------



## White Wolf (May 28, 2017)

Nello said:


> I guess I missed it. Anyway those two were cool and I want them back.


It was said in little garden who they are lol 
(not that little garden is THAT memorable so can't blame you for forgetting)


----------



## Soca (May 28, 2017)

suooppp


----------



## zoro (May 29, 2017)

Had a busy week-end. I'm making new friends for the first time in forever 

Also sent my first resume, I'm anxious so I don't sleep enough


----------



## Fin (May 29, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Had a busy week-end. I'm making new friends for the first time in forever
> 
> Also sent my first resume, I'm anxious so I don't sleep enough


I never get enough sleep.  Whats the resume for?


----------



## zoro (May 29, 2017)

Fin said:


> I never get enough sleep.  Whats the resume for?



McDonalds, I don't have any experience and my roommate works there so it's my best shot


----------



## Fin (May 29, 2017)

Gyro said:


> McDonalds, I don't have any experience and my roommate works there so it's my best shot


Good luck

Mcdonalds was my first job.  Its not too bad.  They will work your balls off though.


----------



## zoro (May 29, 2017)

Fin said:


> Good luck
> 
> Mcdonalds was my first job.  Its not too bad.  They will work your balls off though.



Thanks man

Yeah that's what I've heard. I don't mind the workload I just don't want to be bad at it but I've been told it's not the hardest job to learn


----------



## Fin (May 29, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Yeah that's what I've heard. I don't mind the workload I just don't want to be bad at it but I've been told it's not the hardest job to learn


Oh no its pretty basic stuff which gives a good further resume because you'll be learning a lot.  Thats one thing I'll give to Mcdonalds.


----------



## zoro (May 29, 2017)

Fin said:


> Oh no its pretty basic stuff which gives a good further resume because you'll be learning a lot.  Thats one thing I'll give to Mcdonalds.



Yeah that's what I've been told by all my friends who've worked at McD's 

I'm kinda excited at this point tbh. Plus I've never had any money, don't know what I'll do with all that cash


----------



## Fin (May 29, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Yeah that's what I've been told by all my friends who've worked at McD's
> 
> I'm kinda excited at this point tbh. Plus I've never had any money, don't know what I'll do with all that cash


Well if you're about it it doesn't have to be on food cause they feed you their food.


----------



## zoro (May 29, 2017)

Fin said:


> Well if you're about it it doesn't have to be on food cause they feed you their food.



Yeah I'll try to eat a bit better so I'm not sure about the McD food. I'm trying to gain weight though and eating burgers every day would be easy mode


----------



## Fin (May 29, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Yeah I'll try to eat a bit better so I'm not sure about the McD food. I'm trying to gain weight though and eating burgers every day would be easy mode


I'd stick with their chicken sandwiches.  The burger make you sick after awhile.


----------



## zoro (May 29, 2017)

Fin said:


> I'd stick with their chicken sandwiches.  The burger make you sick after awhile.



Duly noted


----------



## Fin (May 29, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Duly noted


Also almost always have this song on repeat while working


----------



## Nello (May 29, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Yeah that's what I've been told by all my friends who've worked at McD's
> 
> I'm kinda excited at this point tbh. Plus I've never had any money, don't know what I'll do with all that cash


Do you live at home? As much as I love having my own place, I do not recommend paying rent. It's a horrible experience. Until you get a better job it's probably a good idea to stay at home.


Fin said:


> Also almost always have this song on repeat while working


We're doing this here now?


----------



## Fin (May 29, 2017)

Nello said:


> Do you live at home? As much as I love having my own place, I do not recommend paying rent. It's a horrible experience. Until you get a better job it's probably a good idea to stay at home.
> 
> We're doing this here now?


Sure why not?


----------



## Nello (May 29, 2017)




----------



## zoro (May 29, 2017)

Fin said:


> Also almost always have this song on repeat while working



Perfect!



Nello said:


> Do you live at home? As much as I love having my own place, I do not recommend paying rent. It's a horrible experience. Until you get a better job it's probably a good idea to stay at home.
> 
> We're doing this here now?



I already have my own place, but my parents are paying. That's part of why I want a job. Rent+expenses is barely 500 bucks though, and I'm counting food. A half-time job would be more than enough. Way more actually, I don't know what I'd do with the extra cash


----------



## Fin (May 29, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Perfect!



Follow these tips, and you'll be the perfect Mcdonalds employee


----------



## Nello (May 29, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> I already have my own place, but my parents are paying. That's part of why I want a job. Rent+expenses is barely 500 bucks though, and I'm counting food. A half-time job would be more than enough. Way more actually, I don't know what I'd do with the extra cash


Did you factor in drinking expenses?  On second thought I guess alcohol isn't as expensive wherever you live.
If you can make it work with a half-time job then it sounds like you got a good gig going.


----------



## zoro (May 29, 2017)

Nello said:


> Did you factor in drinking expenses?  On second thought I guess alcohol isn't as expensive wherever you live.
> If you can make it work with a half-time job then it sounds like you got a good gig going.



Alcohol isn't really cheap but it's already my biggest expense and I have fun pretty much whenever I want since I barely spend anything outside of food and booze. Some clothes every now and then but that's it, really


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 1, 2017)

Use the money to invest in a hobby.


----------



## zoro (Jun 1, 2017)

I don't have any hobbies, really


----------



## zoro (Jun 1, 2017)

Besides drinking with people, that is


----------



## zoro (Jun 2, 2017)

First job interview went pretty well


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2017)

Gyro said:


> First job interview went pretty well


 


Congrats


----------



## zoro (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks 

Gotta kill my beard though. Bald AND no beard? Gonna be ugly as fuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2017)

Do they allow sunglasses at the workplace?

cos the glare will be killer...


----------



## zoro (Jun 2, 2017)

He didn't specify so I guess


----------



## zoro (Jun 2, 2017)

Good lord I look terrible without a beard

I'm really not happy with this. I think I'd cope better but it's more of a blow than I'd have thought


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2017)

Rip majestic facial hair...


----------



## Fin (Jun 2, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Good lord I look terrible without a beard
> 
> I'm really not happy with this. I think I'd cope better but it's more of a blow than I'd have thought


Did you get the job???  Niiice


----------



## zoro (Jun 2, 2017)

Fin said:


> Did you get the job???  Niiice



Not yet but the interview went well and the guy told me they're looking for a lot of new people so I'm pretty optimistic


----------



## Fin (Jun 3, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Not yet but the interview went well and the guy told me they're looking for a lot of new people so I'm pretty optimistic


Sounds like you got it

Let's just hope so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 3, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Good lord I look terrible without a beard
> 
> I'm really not happy with this. I think I'd cope better but it's more of a blow than I'd have thought


 -Gyro


----------



## zoro (Jun 3, 2017)

Atlas said:


> -Gyro



I'm legit considering buying a yellow sweatshirt and dyeing "oppai" on it


I made that emote too. I'm destined to become Saitama


----------



## Atlas (Jun 3, 2017)

Gyro said:


> I'm legit considering buying a yellow sweatshirt and dyeing "oppai" on it
> 
> 
> I made that emote too. I'm destined to become Saitama



Own that shit, dawg.


----------



## Nello (Jun 4, 2017)

Making your own sweatshirt design sounds pretty fun actually. No idea how to do it though


----------



## zoro (Jun 4, 2017)

Nello said:


> Making your own sweatshirt design sounds pretty fun actually. No idea how to do it though



I think spray paint for clothes is a thing

If it is, you just have to make a stencil


----------



## Nello (Jun 4, 2017)

I love weeb outfits that look normal if you know what I mean  Like the one in my ava, or this this t-shirt:  

@Fin


----------



## Soca (Jun 4, 2017)

Nello said:


> Making your own sweatshirt design sounds pretty fun actually. No idea how to do it though


If there's a print shop near you can get it made there


----------



## zoro (Jun 5, 2017)

I've found a new hobby

Slavic edm 


Mirin the Adidas car


----------



## Soca (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't mind edm but I prefer listening to a rhythm lol


----------



## Nello (Jun 6, 2017)

Marc why do you look like you want to build a death star


----------



## Zyrax (Jun 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> Marc why do you look like you want to build a death star


I'm not upset with you.
I'm just upset with the people you put your faith in.
It's natural in humans.
I've learnt to accept what the world is like.
For Gamers or normal folks.
Roleplayers or people without imagination.
I am called Dark Light for a reason.
I am always held by a Dark Force in this world but I will soon find the Light that will relieve me of my burden I carry.
That burden, is Anxiety, Stress, Suffering, Anger, Hatred, Revenge. I never focused on those.
I'm neutral most of the time.
That's who I am as a person.
I will never hate a human being.
I will hate the player sure.
But never the person beyond the screen.
As humans we are fragile and can faulter in the emotional burdens we carry.
I know this well because I am human too.
All you see is text infront of you.
But right now beyond that text.
Is Tears and pure sadness.
I pour my heart into this text because no one understands my life's struggles.
Just like everyone else's.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

Nello said:


> Marc why do you look like you want to build a death star


I looked really good in that filter so I rolled with it lol


----------



## Suit (Jun 16, 2017)

holy black on a popo, this place is straight-up deader than yamcha

what happened to activity?


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

my muthafucking fb group got muthafucking hacked by some piece of shit fuckkers man 

fuckkkk


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 17, 2017)

DAT ass...


----------



## trance (Jun 17, 2017)

Suit said:


> what happened to activity?



mods prematurely scrapped the old convo and as a result, most of the activity vanished

this new convo will forever be stuck in the old convo's shadow


----------



## Suit (Jun 17, 2017)

Kyouko said:


> mods prematurely scrapped the old convo and as a result, most of the activity vanished
> 
> this new convo will forever be stuck in the old convo's shadow



do you mean like removed the convo thread completely? because if it was just one thread i don't see what the big issue was since you blokes would run through a thread a day anyway


----------



## Suit (Jun 22, 2017)

okay seriously please anyone talk about anything, this is fuckin creepy


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 22, 2017)

Suit said:


> okay seriously please anyone talk about anything, this is fuckin creepy


hello
my name is white wolf
nice to meet you (it's been like 10 mins since I last saw you) 
what's up


----------



## zoro (Jun 22, 2017)

Is this the AA meeting? 

I said no to beer two days in a row


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 22, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Is this the AA meeting?
> 
> I said no to beer two days in a row


Hello Gyro 
 

Good! Tell those desires NO! Soon you'll get the 6 month badge.


----------



## zoro (Jun 22, 2017)

I'd be surprised if I got the six day badge tbh

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 22, 2017)

rip rop

how's the work going?


----------



## John Wick (Jun 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> hello
> my name is white wolf
> nice to meet you (it's been like 10 mins since I last saw you)
> what's up


Hello white wolf

my names John Wick

you may remember me from the CB where I mocked lots of people and cracked loads of terrible jokes. 

I also comment on most of your status updates because I'm a bit of a weirdo.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 22, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Hello white wolf
> 
> my names John Wick
> 
> ...


sup buddy
are you sec banned from the CB?
 I've been wondering 
haven't seen you there since you've been back


----------



## John Wick (Jun 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> sup buddy
> are you sec banned from the CB?
> I've been wondering
> haven't seen you there since you've been back


Yeah.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 22, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Yeah.


damn 
place is not doing so great 
even Ava says he's not gonna post there anymore after getting thread  banned


----------



## John Wick (Jun 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> damn
> place is not doing so great
> even Ava says he's not gonna post there anymore after getting thread  banned


lol, they act like I'm a problem. 

and yet it still goes to shit without me. 

I'm like the mods favourite scapegoat.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 22, 2017)

John Wick said:


> lol, they act like I'm a problem.
> 
> and yet it still goes to shit without me.
> 
> I'm like the mods favourite scapegoat.




Chat sections like that are always problematic due to egos clashing, taking out one person won't solve all the problems. Just some problems that stem vs some members. Then other members cause shit vs someone else. It's an endless loop. 

I'm a pretty open guy but sometimes opening some threads I'm so put off by the section I don't even bother posting there at all.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 22, 2017)

I know it from experience also when I admin'd a weeb forum had one guy who was hardcore shit and people complained about him constantly. 
Though he hardly broke the rules, just scraped by the line... eventually he crossed it and got banned, were people finally able to get the peace they so desperately sought after?  Nope... the main complainer took his place as the shit bringer. Zzz


----------



## John Wick (Jun 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Chat sections like that are always problematic due to egos clashing, taking out one person won't solve all the problems. Just some problems that stem vs some members. Then other members cause shit vs someone else. It's an endless loop.
> 
> I'm a pretty open guy but sometimes opening some threads I'm so put off by the section I don't even bother posting there at all.


I've been told there's been some cringe inducing moments and a lot of cancerous threads. 

hell I went to royal ascot yesterday and would have made a dope ass thread which would have been me taking photos of the stupid hats people were wearing in the ridonculous heat we had here. 

and lets not forget the dope as fuck pictures of my face you're all missing out on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Suit (Jun 22, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Is this the AA meeting?
> 
> I said no to beer two days in a row



@Nep Nep could learn a thing or two from you


----------



## faisal1989 (Jun 22, 2017)

i lost my june no fap challenge again 
i can't control myself 
help me guys


----------



## zoro (Jun 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> rip rop
> 
> how's the work going?





Suit said:


> @Nep Nep could learn a thing or two from you



I just relapsed 

I start tomorrow. Well not really, they're just gonna show me videos about food safety and I'm gonna sign the contract and get my planning. Starts at 9'30, it's almost 1am and I'm drinking beer. Off to a strong start


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

Gyro said:


> I just relapsed
> 
> I start tomorrow. Well not really, they're just gonna show me videos about food safety and I'm gonna sign the contract and get my planning. Starts at 9'30, it's almost 1am and I'm drinking beer. Off to a strong start


Rule #1

don't ejaculate into the french fries


----------



## John Wick (Jun 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Rule #1
> 
> don't ejaculate into the french fries


I wil never eat french fries again


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

John Wick said:


> I wil never eat french fries again


Hope you're not a fan of Subway either


----------



## John Wick (Jun 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Hope you're not a fan of Subway either


Nope not paying £4 for a sandwich I can make myself


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Nope not paying £4 for a sandwich I can make myself


Good good. Cos chances are you're paying £4 for a sandwich you can make yourself and some bloke beat his meat into.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Good good. Cos chances are you're paying £4 for a sandwich you can make yourself and some bloke beat his meat into.


rofl this is why I eat five guys you can keep an eye on the guys and make sure they don't add some gentlemans relish to your food.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

John Wick said:


> rofl this is why I eat five guys you can keep an eye on the guys and make sure they don't add some gentlemans relish to your food.


Never had
Not that it exists here anyways
but heard good things about it (plus seen people eat it on YT cos I got nothing better to do with my life than watch people eat food  )  looks p good.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Never had
> Not that it exists here anyways
> but heard good things about it (plus seen people eat it on YT cos I got nothing better to do with my life than watch people eat food  )  looks p good.


it is.

americans know how to make a good burger. 

which also explains why they're all fatties.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

Well here our burgers are a lot bigger than American burgers (well, normal burgers not the quadruple 10lber challenge burgers), though obesity rate is super low. I've been eating them on off maybe twice a week for a decade practically and I don't even have a beer belly, maybe like a chocolate milk belly hell more like a water belly


----------



## John Wick (Jun 23, 2017)

I have love handles too because I refuse to give up cider and Champagne it's annoying because I've got pecs and defined arms but if I wear anything too tight you can see the dad bod I'm hiding rofl


----------



## zoro (Jun 23, 2017)

I officially start on monday and I'm working the grill

Anxiety level: max


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

Gyro said:


> I officially start on monday and I'm working the grill
> 
> Anxiety level: max



You'll do great, deep breaths and mad chill homie.


----------



## zoro (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks bro  

I'm gonna chill soon enough. It's the learning bit I want to be over with soon


----------



## John Wick (Jun 26, 2017)

why do people get so riled up over big meme?


----------



## zoro (Jun 26, 2017)

people got riled up during Dressrosa too

And Jack on Zou 



First day over. I'm knackered


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 28, 2017)

People get riled up over everything here.

Ok, so any fans of the manga series Monster here?


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2017)

nope

git


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 28, 2017)

fite me

It's a good manga series. Thinking about investing in the anime, and wasn't quite sure how the adaption will be.


----------



## zoro (Jun 29, 2017)

I've been told Monster was really good by a few people, I should read it someday 


I have a hard time getting into a manga and finishing it nowadays though for some reason


----------



## Nekochako (Jun 29, 2017)

I have heard that it's supposed to be really good but i have not checked it out, might do so in the future.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 30, 2017)

@Marcelle.B fancy a bum?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 30, 2017)

Monster is very good. I too have a hard time finishing manga, but really, you probably have the same experience @Gyro life is too hard sometimes.


----------



## Soca (Jun 30, 2017)

Is that the fight manga?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 30, 2017)

Pschological Thriller mystery.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 30, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Is that the fight manga?


No it's a bit of man on man action


----------



## Soca (Jun 30, 2017)

ok I was confusing it with a completely different manga called "Worst".


----------



## zoro (Jun 30, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> ok I was confusing it with a completely different manga called "Worst".



I didn't finish Worst but I read Crows, the prequel. Shit's pretty cool


----------



## Soca (Jun 30, 2017)

I know. 

I couldn't finish it tho. The bombardment of names that kept being introduced in that story was too much


----------



## zoro (Jun 30, 2017)

Yeah I'm usually pretty good with character names but this one lost me


----------



## faisal1989 (Jun 30, 2017)

best op


----------



## faisal1989 (Jun 30, 2017)

guys you all should watch kaiji


----------



## Soca (Jun 30, 2017)

that animation style tho..


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 30, 2017)

Never watched worse. After Monster, I was thinking of rereading Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## faisal1989 (Jun 30, 2017)

lol i know 
but you should give this show a chance


----------



## faisal1989 (Jun 30, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> that animation style tho..


the art style is ugly but it fits cause kaiji is largely an ugly story


----------



## Soca (Jul 2, 2017)

Pull up new whip ♫
Skrt skrt gang 
New chick new watch in my bay
I feel so fly in my bay
Left side sway
Right side sway ♫


----------



## zoro (Jul 3, 2017)

I drank some lean, that song's perfect right now


----------



## faisal1989 (Jul 3, 2017)

i used to listen to this song everyday 
long live the 90s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 3, 2017)

Gyro said:


> I drank some lean, that song's perfect right now


Are you dead?


----------



## zoro (Jul 3, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Are you dead?



Nah, but I'm falling asleep

Works better than sleeping pills


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 11, 2017)

@Marcelle.B   who dat fine azn honey an what she from an where can I get me one of em


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 11, 2017)

She only likes One Piss fans.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 11, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> She only likes One Piss fans.


You can do better than that if you _actually_ think disliking one arc makes someone not a fan, kek.

Or maybe you can't. 

meh


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Marcelle.B   who dat fine azn honey an what she from an where can I get me one of em


Victoria MyNguyen. You can find one outside in a busy location (mall, schools, certain workspace areas)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 11, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Victoria MyNguyen. You can find one outside in a busy location (mall, schools, certain workspace areas)


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 11, 2017)

You're not a fan unless your an Usopp fan.

Don't go lying tok the girl now.


----------



## Rob (Jul 13, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Victoria MyNguyen. You can find one outside in a busy location (mall, schools, certain workspace areas)


----------



## Atlas (Jul 15, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Victoria MyNguyen. You can find one outside in a busy location (mall, schools, certain workspace areas)


----------



## Suit (Jul 19, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Victoria MyNguyen. You can find one outside in a busy location (mall, schools, certain workspace areas)



not into asian women personally, but ones like this make me wanna turn


----------



## Rob (Jul 19, 2017)

Suit said:


> not into asian women personally, but ones like this make me wanna turn


She's a goddess you little bitch 

Where's my Vinland update fool?!


----------



## Suit (Jul 19, 2017)

Roƅ said:


> She's a goddess you little bitch
> 
> Where's my Vinland update fool?!



only have read the first chapter bc been playin hella vidya lately 

honestly not enough to go on yet, but it didn't exactly hook me from the start like berserk did. i think maybe berserk spoiled me for seinen


----------



## Rob (Jul 20, 2017)

Suit said:


> only have read the first chapter





Suit said:


> it didn't exactly hook me from the start





Suit said:


> from the start



fuck you, negged


----------



## Suit (Jul 20, 2017)

Roƅ said:


> fuck you, negged



>rob took away 69 reputation points


----------



## Rob (Jul 21, 2017)

Suit said:


> >rob took away 69 reputation points


It'll be 70 next time. Get reading


----------



## Suit (Jul 21, 2017)

Roƅ said:


> It'll be 70 next time.





b-but my vidya


----------



## Soca (Jul 27, 2017)

these breaks are killing me


----------



## zoro (Jul 28, 2017)

Got my first pay, I finally know why I'm working 

Gotta buy some merch now


----------



## Soca (Jul 28, 2017)

Pay your bills


----------



## zoro (Jul 28, 2017)

I've got more than enough to pay my bills and I won't have to go grocery shopping nearly as much since I'm eating McD's everyday

I'm gonna save some money but I want to buy something to celebrate. Maybe a videogame but I've wanted to buy the Onepunch-man volumes for a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suit (Jul 29, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> these breaks are killing me



in like 3 years this is the first time i've seen you with an av not featuring a female

it makes me feel slightly uncomfortable tbh



Gyro said:


> Got my first pay, I finally know why I'm working
> 
> Gotta buy some hookers and blow now



FTFY m9

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zoro (Jul 29, 2017)

Suit said:


> FTFY m9



Well I live near a train station so hookers and blow should be easy to find


----------



## Suit (Jul 29, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Well I live near a train station so hookers and blow should be easy to find



atta boy


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2017)

Gyro said:


> I've got more than enough to pay my bills and I won't have to go grocery shopping nearly as much since I'm eating McD's everyday
> 
> I'm gonna save some money but I want to buy something to celebrate. Maybe a videogame but I've wanted to buy the Onepunch-man volumes for a while



Buy the gta trilogy pack for playstation. It's gta 3, gta vice city and sandreas for $34 right now.



Suit said:


> in like 3 years this is the first time i've seen you with an av not featuring a female
> 
> it makes me feel slightly uncomfortable tbh
> 
> ...



I switch it up once in a while but never for this long. I'm tripping myself out tbh


----------



## Suit (Jul 29, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Buy the gta trilogy pack for playstation. It's gta 3, gta vice city and sandreas for $34 right now.



hold up, for ps4? may have to give that a look-see tbh


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2017)

Suit said:


> hold up, for ps4? may have to give that a look-see tbh


yeeeee

I'm gonna get it right now. I've been wanting to play over vice city and san andreas for a minute.


----------



## zoro (Jul 29, 2017)

Well my roommate just told me he wants us to stream Vice City so I don't even have to buy it, he has it already


----------



## Suit (Jul 29, 2017)

tfw still need to finish dark souls 3 and bloodborne to really justify buying anything new

tfw have 2 active files in ff12 remaster that i'm running

tfw never even finished dark souls 2 because fuck black gulch

tfw i'm a spastic cunt when it comes to vidya


----------



## zoro (Jul 29, 2017)

Suit said:


> tfw still need to finish dark souls 3 and bloodborne to really justify buying anything new
> 
> tfw have 2 active files in ff12 remaster that i'm running
> 
> ...



Same, I have to finish Andromeda before I buy anything new

BUT that Dark Souls 3 GOTY edition is making me horny


----------



## Suit (Jul 30, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Same, I have to finish Andromeda before I buy anything new
> 
> BUT that Dark Souls 3 GOTY edition is making me horny



i have bloodborne's GOTY edition, but i have The Fire Fades edition for DS3. are they different or is it the same thing?


----------



## zoro (Jul 30, 2017)

Suit said:


> i have bloodborne's GOTY edition, but i have The Fire Fades edition for DS3. are they different or is it the same thing?



It's the same thing I think


----------



## Soca (Jul 31, 2017)

oh

I just died in your arms tonight

must've been something you said

I just died in your arms tonighttttttt


----------



## Suit (Jul 31, 2017)

so i ended up buying persona 5 instead. never played any of the SMT or persona games before now but judging from what i've heard online, as well as amazon reviews, i'm not gonna be disappointed.

may give the kingdom hearts series a shot too sometime in the near future. JRPG cravings intensify

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 31, 2017)

I don't understand the hype behind that persona game. It looks so bland to me


----------



## Suit (Jul 31, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> I don't understand the hype behind that persona game. It looks so bland to me



all i know is that people loved it and it's a JRPG. that's enough for me to give it a shot


----------



## zoro (Jul 31, 2017)

Alright I ordered Ocarina of Time on 3DS

I can't play on my PS4 after work, when I do I want to know I can play ten hours in a row if I feel like it. Hopefully it'll be different with a handheld, I miss games


----------



## zoro (Jul 31, 2017)

I'll have to buy that Dark Souls 3 eventually though

And I'll go full autismo when Red Dead Redemption 2 comes out


----------



## Suit (Jul 31, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Alright I ordered Ocarina of Time on 3DS
> 
> I can't play on my PS4 after work, when I do I want to know I can play ten hours in a row if I feel like it. Hopefully it'll be different with a handheld, I miss games



oh shit, i need to get OoT on 3ds some day. already have the MM remaster and honestly i loved it. even got the fierce deity's mask. only got like 18-19 hearts tho. i don't think i ever maxed MM's health bar even in the original. i remember my file had 19 hearts and was missing like 3 pieces and i had no idea which ones i was missing because of the weird-ass save system


----------



## zoro (Jul 31, 2017)

Suit said:


> oh shit, i need to get OoT on 3ds some day. already have the MM remaster and honestly i loved it. even got the fierce deity's mask. only got like 18-19 hearts tho. i don't think i ever maxed MM's health bar even in the original. i remember my file had 19 hearts and was missing like 3 pieces and i had no idea which ones i was missing because of the weird-ass save system



I have a new roommate and he has Majora's Mask so when I'm done with OoT I'll play it

I kinda want to buy the Resident Evil 4 remaster too though


----------



## Suit (Jul 31, 2017)

never played any of the RE games myself. inb4 negged tbh

speaking of negged, @ i'm on chapter 22 of VS atm


----------



## zoro (Jul 31, 2017)

I played RE4 up to 6 and Revelation

4 was the most fun by far and it reminds me of simpler times. I want toreplay most of my gamecube games tbh


----------



## Suit (Jul 31, 2017)

Roƅ said:


> i'm a faggit



got dammit, why can't i tag you in a post smfh fuck your username fam


----------



## Suit (Jul 31, 2017)

Gyro said:


> I played RE4 up to 6 and Revelation
> 
> 4 was the most fun by far and it reminds me of simpler times. I want toreplay most of my gamecube games tbh



you know what, speaking of gamecube, i think i'll buy wind waker remake first tbh. my favorite zelda game ever, personally.


----------



## zoro (Jul 31, 2017)

Suit said:


> you know what, speaking of gamecube, i think i'll buy wind waker remake first tbh. my favorite zelda game ever, personally.



It's my first Zelda game and I've wanted to replay it for ages

Gotta get my gamecube back from my parent's place first though 


Off to bed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob (Aug 1, 2017)

@Suit 

That's what's up 

The first 54 chapters of VS are probably second to Golden Age Arc. Shits immense, and the last few chapters of that arc is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zoro (Aug 1, 2017)

Tales of Symphonia is only 4.99 on steam


----------



## Suit (Aug 1, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Tales of Symphonia is only 4.99 on steam



goddamnit, i don't need another catalyst for bad decisions, alex


----------



## zoro (Aug 1, 2017)

canyourunit tells me I can't 

So I bought it just to be sure


----------



## Suit (Aug 1, 2017)

a fucking toaster oven could run tales of symphonia, what the fuck


----------



## zoro (Aug 1, 2017)

it's the ps3 remaster

even then, I find it rather strange. It's a toaster but I still played Mass Effect 3 on it


----------



## Suit (Aug 1, 2017)

unless it's a full-on remake from the ground up, i still don't see it requiring much power to run. even games that are originally made for ps3 can run perfectly on my laptop which is a puny ~$600 thing that was definitely not meant for gaming. remasters are always even less demanding than the other games on the system they're made for.


----------



## zoro (Aug 1, 2017)

It works

There goes my life

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dayscanor (Aug 3, 2017)

Ahem

*Spoiler*: __ 







Source: reddit

28 yo BM is one  Foxy Momma. 

How WB looked when he was younger

That hair.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Aug 4, 2017)

Even BM's DF is incompetent


----------



## Atlas (Aug 8, 2017)

I think MHA might surpass OP as my fav anime/manga.


----------



## Soca (Aug 8, 2017)

It ain't there yet in the manga. It's my fav anime at the moment tho.


----------



## Atlas (Aug 8, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> It ain't there yet in the manga. It's my fav anime at the moment tho.



Yeah, I have only been following the anime(so fucking good). I just assume the manga is just as good if not better. /shrug


----------



## Nekochako (Aug 9, 2017)

I have seen the anime and while i'm not caught up with the manga, i have read a lot of it (it continues to be good) and yeah it's really good. Probably my second favorite anime/manga that has come out this decade next to Attack On Titan. (OPM is a contender too but probably don't like it as much as MHA)


----------



## Soca (Aug 9, 2017)

fuckkkkkkk these breask

ain't got shit to fucking do man

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zoro (Aug 9, 2017)

Yeah, my life outside of work is basically a bit of video games and One Piece. Break weeks are harder now that I'm not a neet anymore


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 9, 2017)

Any females here who wont to explain females?


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 10, 2017)

Ok what's up with this retarded watch thread crap


----------



## zoro (Aug 10, 2017)

What's your problem with it? I barely use it so I'm not sure how annoying it can get


----------



## Soca (Aug 10, 2017)

It sounds like people having been automatically been watching threads. 

Mbxx is on so he'll probably fix it.


----------



## zoro (Aug 10, 2017)

Yeah I just received a bunch of notifications


----------



## Udell (Aug 13, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> fuckkkkkkk these breask
> 
> ain't got shit to fucking do man


Man this is exactly how I feel. At a point where I am actually looking forward to going back to school. 



Gyro said:


> Yeah, my life outside of work is basically a bit of video games and One Piece. Break weeks are harder now that I'm not a neet anymore



Breaks are really hard for me when I'm in not college, part time job is not really keeping me occupied. Being a neet in high school was easy because there was actually good shit to watch. Now I spend most my time playing Farcry primal lol


----------



## zoro (Aug 13, 2017)

Udell said:


> Man this is exactly how I feel. At a point where I am actually looking forward to going back to school.
> 
> 
> 
> Breaks are really hard for me when I'm in not college, part time job is not really keeping me occupied. Being a neet in high school was easy because there was actually good shit to watch. Now I spend most my time playing Farcry primal lol



I never finished Primal, I played it before they implemented the hardcore mode or whatever it's called, and the base game becomes a bit too easy once you get some perks. Shame, the setting was fantastic


----------



## Udell (Aug 13, 2017)

Gyro said:


> I never finished Primal, I played it before they implemented the hardcore mode or whatever it's called, and the base game becomes a bit too easy once you get some perks. Shame, the setting was fantastic


Yea the game is waay to short. I am at 54% completion and after finishing the story why I continue playing? Ubisoft makes the game somewhat fun but going around and destroying 200 mask is a huge choir and is honestly boring. I never played farcry until I got farcry 4 and primal this summer. The formula is very similar so if the 5th one doesn't bring anything new then it would be the last one I play.


----------



## Suit (Aug 14, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Yeah, my life outside of work is basically a bit of video games and One Piece. Break weeks are harder now that I'm not a neet anymore



shouldn't it be the other way around? 

like, if you have work to do, that's less time to sit around thinking "man i wish i had a new chapter"



Marcelle.B said:


> It sounds like people having been automatically been watching threads.
> 
> Mbxx is on so he'll probably fix it.



oh i thought i might had gone full potato and checked that one box by mistake, but apparently it wasn't just me. PSA tho, there's a box you can uncheck that stops you from auto-watching threads you respond to.

on the topic of vidya tho, not gonna lie, persona 5 has been my best purchase since dark souls 1 and FFXII TZA. also bought witcher 3 but, at least for the moment, i can't get too into it in any one sitting because there's just so much shit to figure out that it feels overwhelming. i'm sure once i get the hang of things i'll go full no-life on it though.


----------



## zoro (Aug 15, 2017)

Suit said:


> shouldn't it be the other way around?
> 
> like, if you have work to do, that's less time to sit around thinking "man i wish i had a new chapter"
> 
> ...


With an interesting job, probably. I'm flipping burgers


----------



## Suit (Aug 15, 2017)

Gyro said:


> With an interesting job, probably. I'm flipping burgers



which somehow leaves you more bored than if you didn't have one at all? 

props to you for doing something like that, though. i feel like i fuck up anything i touch when it comes to cooking. only thing i'm halfway decent at making is spaghetti. and no, that's not a greentext meme reference, i mean it's actually the only thing i can cook.


----------



## zoro (Aug 15, 2017)

Suit said:


> which somehow leaves you more bored than if you didn't have one at all?
> 
> props to you for doing something like that, though. i feel like i fuck up anything i touch when it comes to cooking. only thing i'm halfway decent at making is spaghetti. and no, that's not a greentext meme reference, i mean it's actually the only thing i can cook.



Man the patties are literally cooking themselves, you put them on the grill and a timer tells you when to take them out. It's purely about speed


----------



## Suit (Aug 15, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Man the patties are literally cooking themselves, you put them on the grill and a timer tells you when to take them out. It's purely about speed



i'd still find a way to screw it up without even trying


----------



## zoro (Aug 15, 2017)

Suit said:


> i'd still find a way to screw it up without even trying



tbh that's not even hard, I've been here a month and a half and I messed up a couple times today

I'm not the brightest


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 16, 2017)

Gyro said:


> With an interesting job, probably. I'm flipping burgers



Flipping burgers can be fun too. Ask Spongebob.



You just gotta do it with love.



Like they were your own children.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 16, 2017)

I always mess up at the sub shop I work at part time.

I honestly think the easier the job is. The kore I fuck up.


----------



## Soca (Aug 16, 2017)

Never worked at a fast food joint. When I was younger I was only working manual labour jobs like in factories, warehouses and truck deliveries. I think I'd go crazy messing around with food all day lol


----------



## Dayscanor (Aug 16, 2017)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Flipping burgers can be fun too. Ask Spongebob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes because nothing says love better than flipping your own children on a grill. Kappa


----------



## Soca (Aug 16, 2017)

Dayscanor said:


> Yes because nothing says love better than flipping your own children on a grill. Kappa


They'll be happy in people's stomach's the most


----------



## Atlas (Aug 17, 2017)

Suit said:


> i'd still find a way to screw it up without even trying



Oh, hey. It's me.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 17, 2017)

Dayscanor said:


> Yes because nothing says love better than flipping your own children on a grill. Kappa



They'll understand, it's for a greater cause.


----------



## Atlas (Aug 20, 2017)

Watch all the threads!


----------



## zoro (Aug 20, 2017)

This watch thread thing is annoying


----------



## Suit (Aug 20, 2017)

literally just uncheck a box and it's all good. not that big a deal


----------



## Suit (Aug 20, 2017)

@Gyro how was tales of symphonia? and have you played any others from the series?


----------



## zoro (Aug 20, 2017)

Suit said:


> @Gyro how was tales of symphonia? and have you played any others from the series?



I played a couple days, then I played something else, then I stopped playing altogether and went back to drinking beer

But it's still a top-tier game, I just have a problem with commitment 

I haven't, but my roommate is playing Berseria and he likes it. He played Phantasia too I think, and he loves it too


----------



## Suit (Aug 20, 2017)

Gyro said:


> I played a couple days, then I played something else, then I stopped playing altogether and went back to drinking beer
> 
> But it's still a top-tier game, I just have a problem with commitment
> 
> I haven't, but my roommate is playing Berseria and he likes it. He played Phantasia too I think, and he loves it too



yeah berseria was pretty great honestly. i don't like how they handled something about the antagonist, but if you plan to ever play it, i won't spoil.

if you don't mind turn-based combat tho, i seriously gotta recommend persona 5 though. the fucking story and characters are god-tier, the gameplay is really interesting, combat is great, music is 11/10, the art took some getting used to but now i fucking crave it. it honestly impressed the fuck out of me. i already can't wait for the next one, however many years that'll be.


----------



## zoro (Aug 20, 2017)

Suit said:


> yeah berseria was pretty great honestly. i don't like how they handled something about the antagonist, but if you plan to ever play it, i won't spoil.
> 
> if you don't mind turn-based combat tho, i seriously gotta recommend persona 5 though. the fucking story and characters are god-tier, the gameplay is really interesting, combat is great, music is 11/10, the art took some getting used to but now i fucking crave it. it honestly impressed the fuck out of me. i already can't wait for the next one, however many years that'll be.



I think my roommate plays persona too 

There's a lot of games I plan on playing but as I said I can't seem to be able to finish a game these days, I always stop halfway through and don't touch it again for months


----------



## Suit (Aug 20, 2017)

Gyro said:


> I think my roommate plays persona too
> 
> There's a lot of games I plan on playing but as I said I can't seem to be able to finish a game these days, I always stop halfway through and don't touch it again for months



the only ones i've finished lately are berseria and P5. i've had the witcher 3 for like over a week now i think and still haven't progressed at all in it really. part of that is how complicated it is and how much shit i have to learn. i mean, i guess berseria was kind of a bitch to learn too, but it's so easy that it doesn't really matter if you're doing things not-so-efficiently. P5 is about as simple as it gets which is why i was able to pull through it without putting it down.


----------



## zoro (Aug 20, 2017)

Suit said:


> the only ones i've finished lately are berseria and P5. i've had the witcher 3 for like over a week now i think and still haven't progressed at all in it really. part of that is how complicated it is and how much shit i have to learn. i mean, i guess berseria was kind of a bitch to learn too, but it's so easy that it doesn't really matter if you're doing things not-so-efficiently. P5 is about as simple as it gets which is why i was able to pull through it without putting it down.



Once you get the controls of the witcher down it's really not hard, I played it right after Bloodborne and I had to play on hardcore to have a modicum of challenge . The combat system is really the only worthy enemy in the game


----------



## Suit (Aug 20, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Once you get the controls of the witcher down it's really not hard, I played it right after Bloodborne and I had to play on hardcore to have a modicum of challenge . The combat system is really the only worthy enemy in the game



i just feel overwhelmed with the interfaces. yeah, the combat difficulty isn't bad but the interfaces i just can't. it's too much shit, too cluttered and good lord all the potion making shit and everything just makes me want to take a nap from even imagining trying to learn what it's all about.

there's also the fact that i can't find out where to repair my shit, and also that i seem to perpetually be too weak for side quests and even the main quest. leveling up takes forever, but stuff starts requiring high levels practically right off the bat it seems.


----------



## zoro (Aug 20, 2017)

Suit said:


> i just feel overwhelmed with the interfaces. yeah, the combat difficulty isn't bad but the interfaces i just can't. it's too much shit, too cluttered and good lord all the potion making shit and everything just makes me want to take a nap from even imagining trying to learn what it's all about.
> 
> there's also the fact that i can't find out where to repair my shit, and also that i seem to perpetually be too weak for side quests and even the main quest. leveling up takes forever, but stuff starts requiring high levels practically right off the bat it seems.



I only used a couple potions every now and then but yeah, the weapons need too much repair too and that's annoying as fuck at first. I think you can fix them at a blacksmith's if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Suit (Aug 27, 2017)

celebrating the one week anniversary of the last post in this thread


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2017)

DICEEE


----------



## Atlas (Aug 29, 2017)

RICEEE


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 30, 2017)

MICEEE


----------



## Suit (Aug 30, 2017)

holy spazztics batman


----------



## Kylo Ren (Sep 7, 2017)

What's up everyone, I Hope your doing great today and F*ck One Piece break.


----------



## Suit (Sep 7, 2017)

life sucks. hxh back on hiatus and one piece on break both in the same week. WSJ should have a fuckin law against this or somethin


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 8, 2017)

That moment when Nami cosplays as Boa Hancock before she was even introduced

commentary on the extra.


----------



## Suit (Sep 8, 2017)

Big Mom said:


> That moment when Nami cosplays as Boa Hancock before she was even introduced
> 
> dramatically stronger than her thanks to Tsunade's training



mfw nami's actually pretty sexy in that cosplay


----------



## faisal1989 (Sep 10, 2017)

i miss zoro so much


----------



## Nekochako (Sep 25, 2017)

New week. How are you folks doing?


----------



## Imagine (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm at the Dressrosa arc right now. 

How the hell is Monet alive? Wasn't she cut in half by Zoro in the Caesar Clown arc?


----------



## Nekochako (Sep 28, 2017)

Luiz said:


> I'm at the Dressrosa arc right now.
> 
> How the hell is Monet alive? Wasn't she cut in half by Zoro in the Caesar Clown arc?



Sounds like you still have a bit to go in Punk Hazard since we won't see her at all in Dressrosa. Zoro did not use haki so that's why she did not die. Her logia powers helped her survive basically.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 28, 2017)

Brook said:


> Sounds like you still have a bit to go in Punk Hazard since we won't see her at all in Dressrosa. Zoro did not use haki so that's why she did not die. Her logia powers helped her survive basically.



She doesn't show up, but she is mentioned.


----------



## Nekochako (Sep 28, 2017)

Luiz said:


> She doesn't show up, but she is mentioned.



I wonder how you could draw the conclusion she is alive from the times she is mentioned? 

But either way if you remember back at PH she survived Zoro's cut but then she was ordered to blow up PH on Doffy's orders but before she could do that she got stabbed in the heart because Caesar stabbed what he though was Smoker's heart and it was really Monet's heart. It's unknown if she survived that or not. I would bet she survived but given current events in the manga, it's possible she did die.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 28, 2017)

Brook said:


> I wonder how you could draw the conclusion she is alive from the times she is mentioned?
> 
> But either way if you remember back at PH she survived Zoro's cut but then she was ordered to blow up PH on Doffy's orders but before she could do that she got stabbed in the heart because Caesar stabbed what he though was Smoker's heart and it was really Monet's heart. It's unknown if she survived that or not. I would bet she survived but given current events in the manga, it's possible she did die.



Mm... yeah, maybe she is dead. A rare thing in a series where defeated villains almost always live.


Anyhow, FANSERVICE!


----------



## Nekochako (Sep 28, 2017)

Luiz said:


> Mm... yeah, maybe she is dead. A rare thing in a series where defeated villains almost always live.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, FANSERVICE!



Ah you are at that point. Hope you are having a good time reading DR as a whole. A lot off people hated that arc weekly but several have grown on it after reading it as a whole.

Hopefully i can grow on it too after i re-read it again even though i will still remember how disappointing i felt with it weekly.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 28, 2017)

Brook said:


> Ah you are at that point. Hope you are having a good time reading DR as a whole. A lot off people hated that arc weekly but several have grown on it after reading it as a whole.
> 
> Hopefully i can grow on it too after i re-read it again even though i will still remember how disappointing i felt with it weekly.



When you put it that way, yeah, I definitely have an advantage here. I'll go through the arcs at a faster pace and that will make it a lot more fun.

I find this arc enjoyable and I'm actually invested. Try to imagine just for a moment what it would be like to become a slave who can't control the own body and is completely forgotten by everyone. It sounds terrifying and heart breaking.

People say a lot of shit about One Piece, but it is the most creative shounen series I've ever seen. Those crazy character designs, the little fun quirks like the unique laughs and the special abilities as well. Who would've thought it would be possible to do so much with the power to stretch your body? It puts that guy from Fantastic 4 to shame.

I have only one criticism to make: The "Arrive at a city/island that is being terrorized/ruled by a villain and defeat him to save everyone" shtick has been done too many times.


----------



## Suit (Sep 29, 2017)

yo where's chapter 880 at? what's up with this delay?


----------



## Suit (Sep 29, 2017)

wait wrong thread my bad


----------



## Jin22 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hey, you guys stay safe OL. Prayers to the families who lost someone last night. This is crazy


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 2, 2017)

Yeah, it's a pretty fucked situation... real tragic.


----------



## Nekochako (Oct 2, 2017)

Terrible news indeed. I hope the ones who lost loved ones still feel okay and the ones who didin't die but got wounded from the attack will manage to pull through.


----------



## Jin22 (Oct 2, 2017)

Worst mass shooting in American History...I got friends down there right now. Hope they're okay...damn


----------



## Jin22 (Oct 2, 2017)

Mod can you delete this thread please. I don't want people to get distracted from talking One Piece and focusing on this event. Though I rarely go, there is another discussion of this down in the Cafe part of the forum

Thanks


----------



## Soca (Oct 2, 2017)

Jin22 said:


> Mod can you delete this thread please. I don't want people to get distracted from talking One Piece and focusing on this event. Though I rarely go, there is another discussion of this down in the Cafe part of the forum
> 
> Thanks


I'll just leave it in here.


----------



## Jin22 (Oct 2, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> I'll just leave it in here.


Thanks


----------



## Atlas (Oct 6, 2017)

Delete the thread?


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2017)

Atlas said:


> Delete the thread?


He made a thread about the vegas shooting then asked me to close it because one was already made in the cafe.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 6, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> He made a thread about the vegas shooting then asked me to close it because one was already made in the cafe.



Ah, I thought he meant this thread, haha.


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2017)

Atlas said:


> Ah, I thought he meant this thread, haha.


nah

where have you been anyways


----------



## Atlas (Oct 7, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> nah
> 
> where have you been anyways



Lurking, mostly. Usually, If I'm not working I'm napping or drinking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 11, 2017)

is this the place to get lots of reps


----------



## Dayscanor (Oct 17, 2017)

Dat volume 87 cover.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 25, 2017)

I just finished the Dressrosa arc, but it seems there are some details I simply didn't pay attention to. Are they going to Zou island to fight Kaidou? And why isn't Sanji with them? 

I'd also like to say that Oda can be absolutely brilliant sometimes. The tragedy of Kyros' life is reasonably original and just heart wrenching. And what about Senor Pink? The fact that he started dressing up as a baby because it was the only thing that made his comatose wife smile is just beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2017)

Luiz said:


> I just finished the Dressrosa arc, but it seems there are some details I simply didn't pay attention to. Are they going to Zou island to fight Kaidou? And why isn't Sanji with them?


Law instructed that Sanji and half of the other strawhats to take CC away from Doflamingo after finding out the trade they were supposed to make was sour. They're headed to Zou to meet up with them and Laws crew to continue the plan to fight Kaido.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 25, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Law instructed that Sanji and half of the other strawhats to take CC away from Doflamingo after finding out the trade they were supposed to make was sour. They're headed to Zou to meet up with them and Laws crew to continue the plan to fight Kaido.



Is using CC as a bargain chip still part of the plan or are they just going to walk in there and start a fight?


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2017)

Luiz said:


> Is using CC as a bargain chip still part of the plan or are they just going to walk in there and start a fight?



None of Kaido's people are there, it's just a safe point or in other words it's a transition arc.


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 25, 2017)

Luiz said:


> I'd also like to say that Oda can be absolutely brilliant sometimes. The tragedy of Kyros' life is reasonably original and just heart wrenching. And what about Senor Pink? The fact that he started dressing up as a baby because it was the only thing that made his comatose wife smile is just beautiful.


I forgot about Senor Pink's backstory. Man that was great.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 25, 2017)

Is this the place where I can fangirl over Law?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 25, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> Is this the place where I can fangirl over Law?


Noh, that's the mafia convo where @Law  is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Noh, that's the mafia convo where @Law  is



He'll be creeped out so much if he saw me doing that and not know the context

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 25, 2017)

@Law 

I was joking btw

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2017)

@Law 

No she's not

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2017)

Begone, thot


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2017)

Fix your fucking site, Tazmo


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2017)

Nah i'd rather just collect my money and let some nerds manage my forum in exchange for getting dumb shit like a green name


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 25, 2017)

Nello said:


> Begone, thot



You're next on my hit list


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> You're next on my hit list


You're next on Santi's

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2017)

@Santi help me out here bro

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 25, 2017)

Nello said:


> @Santi help me out here bro



Why would you call a rat for backup?


----------



## Santí (Oct 25, 2017)

Thotamonium

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> Why would you call a rat for backup?


I thought he was known for eating rats, not being one


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 25, 2017)

Santi said:


> Thotamonium







Nello said:


> I thought he was known for eating rats, not being one



Cannibalism


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> Cannibalism


In that case

I'm fighting fire with fire
Or in your case
STDs with plagues


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 25, 2017)

Nello said:


> In that case
> 
> I'm fighting fire with fire
> Or in your case
> STDs with plagues



Ask yourself this:

Which one gives you the most enjoyment?


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2017)

I will not be tempted, you vile succubus  

Mostly because i'm broke but still

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Santí (Oct 26, 2017)

The _girl _fancies herself some goddess of fertility. How quaint

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 26, 2017)

Nello said:


> I will not be tempted, you vile succubus
> 
> Mostly because i'm broke but still



Do u really want to team up with an ugly old fart like Santi or would you rather have a fresh young partner who'd get you anything you wanted? 

Also I'm pretty sure he has herpes or smth


----------



## Santí (Oct 26, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> Do u really want to team up with an ugly old fart like Santi or would you rather have a fresh young partner who'd get you anything you wanted?



Look at this debauchery, you are practically marketing your own e-pussy here as if it were a paid advertisement .

Dartg, while a young child of but a mere 14 years old when I had met her, won the hearts of people and climbed the ladder with her personality, charm, and wit.

You, of her same class, are an empty husk of no substance; immemorable to the last detail and a byproduct of those who had conditioned you to flirt your fertility around for their own amusements, exchanged around like a sweat rag in a boy’s team sport lockeroom.

I pity you for you are a victim, not the root of the problem. The only stench more foul and putrid, beneath the thots themselves, are the thot enablers who gave them rise

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ashi (Oct 26, 2017)

Santi said:


> Look at this debauchery, you are practically marketing your own e-pussy right as if it were a paid advertisement .
> 
> Dartg, while a young child of but a mere 14 years old when I had met her, won the hearts of people and climbed the ladder with her personality, charm, and wit.
> 
> ...



No bully Panda-chan

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Santí (Oct 26, 2017)

I will save this child from her worse enemy. Herself.

Come, brother Nello, we will exercise the THOT of her demons

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 26, 2017)

@Pandamonium 

Was getting roasted part of your plan


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 26, 2017)

Santi said:


> Look at this debauchery, you are practically marketing your own e-pussy here as if it were a paid advertisement .
> 
> Dartg, while a young child of but a mere 14 years old when I had met her, won the hearts of people and climbed the ladder with her personality, charm, and wit.
> 
> ...



You put way too much time and effort into these things sometimes 

I'm just asking if he'd rather have a freshly cut and washed strawberry over a half dead, flea bitten, worm infested, rabie induced, three legged, one eyed, turd colored, cum stained, pubescent, subhuman, rat filth.

It's not rocket science


----------



## Nello (Oct 26, 2017)

This is too funny


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

What happened here


----------



## Nello (Oct 26, 2017)

I will have my strawberry and when i'm finished with it I will dump it like a dumpster baby 


White Wolf said:


> What happened here


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> What happened here



Nello tagged Santi which pretty much baited me into responding to him


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> Nello tagged Santi which pretty much baited me into responding to him


Reported for baiting @Santi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Oct 26, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> You put way too much time and effort into these things sometimes



To put thought into posts is an easy task, it flows off the fingers like the river waters of the Nile. That you struggle with this is testamount to our difference in weight class. A fresh Staff Admiral like you could never stop the rampage of a seasoned Yonko without backup 



Pandamonium said:


> I'm just asking if he'd rather have a freshly cut and washed strawberry over a half dead, flea bitten, worm infested, rabie induced, three legged, one eyed, turd colored, cum stained, pubescent, subhuman, rat filth.
> 
> It's not rocket science



You can not win with your recycled and refurbished memes. Everything I produce is hot and fresh out the oven, hand-crafted recipes with ripe ingredients chosen and plucked by yours truly.

Your strawberry is so mass-produced and artificial, it has no market value. It will be discarded and nothing of worth will have been lost, for there are a hundred more lined up exactly like it ready to take its place.

Just like you 



Pandamonium said:


> Nello tagged Santi which pretty much baited me into responding to him



Thot trick #1: feign as the victim, despite evidence above clearly proving that it is I who has been baited

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Ashi (Oct 26, 2017)

Santi said:


> To put thought into posts is an easy task, it flows off the fingers like the river waters of the Nile. That you struggle with this is testamount to our difference in weight class. A fresh Staff Admiral like you could never stop the rampage of a seasoned Yonko without backup
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bullying a sweet innocent girl like this...

What kind of a knight are you

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 26, 2017)

It is only natural that the thot and the rat fight each other.

The rat fancies himself a king because he conquered a sewer. His very existence is an insult and a wound to my soul.

The thot thinks herself popular because she is able to please thirstlords. She has defiled her body and turned God's creation into a temple of blasphemy.

I will rid this world of their filth just as easily as I pitted them against each other

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

Nello said:


> It is only natural that the thot and the rat fight each other.
> 
> The rat fancies himself a king because he conquered a sewer. His very existence is an insult and a wound to my soul.
> 
> ...


ok Tazmo


----------



## Nello (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Santí (Oct 26, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> turd colored





Pandamonium said:


> subhuman



Also this is the second time your replies to me had some pretty blatant racial undertones

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Santí (Oct 26, 2017)

Ashi said:


> Bullying a sweet innocent girl like this...
> 
> What kind of a knight are you


----------



## Santí (Oct 26, 2017)

Nello said:


> It is only natural that the thot and the rat fight each other.
> 
> The rat fancies himself a king because he conquered a sewer. His very existence is an insult and a wound to my soul.
> 
> ...


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 26, 2017)

wait yall fight in here as well and I had no idea?

wtf why did no one tell me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 26, 2017)

Santi said:


> Also this is the second time your replies to me had some pretty blatant racial undertones


im crying 



santi the funniest poster of all time

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nekochako (Oct 28, 2017)

I wait until chapter 900 to read new chapters and then i keep reading weekly again. That will atleast be 17 chapters that i wait to read as a whole. That way i can read rest off Whole Cake (because there is no way Oda is going to drag it until then right?) and maybe all the pre-Wano content as a whole. No way in hell i can manage one entire year but 17 chapters i might be able to manage waiting for. Thought i let you know since there is a very big chance i go through with this as i think it sounds like a good idea to me so if you wonder why you are not seeing me for the next 20 weeks or so, you know why.  I still post in other parts off the board but not in the OL.

And when i come back i can say that i actually waited 17 chapters which is pretty darn impressive.

Edit: I probably wait until i get volume 85 and then i catch up. (I subscribe to the volumes and that volume will come out around february) I will not quite make it to 900 that way but i will be close enough.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 28, 2017)

Didn't you say you are not reading OP for so and so many weeks a couple of times now, and always came back the next week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nekochako (Oct 28, 2017)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Didn't you say you are not reading OP for so and so many weeks a couple of times now, and always came back the next week.



That failed because i decided that would be a thing for me rest off the series but i know i can't manage that so i just do one waiting period and then i read weekly again. 

Actually if i do find that much more enjoyable compared to reading weekly i might actually stick with it. But i sorten my waiting periods if so because i won't be able to wait 17 chapters all the time, lol.


----------



## Tenma (Oct 28, 2017)

See you next week


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 28, 2017)

This belongs in the convo thread. I know you like making 5 threads a week but it's time to calm down.


----------



## Nekochako (Oct 28, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> This belongs in the convo thread. I know you like making 5 threads a week but it's time to calm down.



You think i make too many threads, really? Eh then i guess i use the OP convo thread more if more people think my threadmaking is too excessive.

Thinking about it, you might be right that this does not require a thread, i ask a mod to move it.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 28, 2017)

Brook said:


> You think i make too many threads, really? Eh then i guess i use the OP convo thread more if more people think my threadmaking is too excessive.
> 
> Thinking about it, you might be right that this does not require a thread, i ask a mod to move it.



Your threads are usually relevant to OP so I have no problem with the amount of threads, I was joking with that line. A thread about you reading OP is however, a convo thing.


----------



## Nekochako (Oct 28, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> Your threads are usually relevant to OP so I have no problem with the amount of threads, I was joking with that line. A thread about you reading OP is however, a convo thing.



Oh i see, but regardless since i agree that this might not require a entire thread i asked a mod to move it.


----------



## Rob (Oct 28, 2017)

He doesn't make enough threads imo

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nekochako (Oct 28, 2017)

Roƅ said:


> He doesn't make enough threads imo



I actually think i make enough. But eh nice words i guess.


----------



## Nekochako (Oct 28, 2017)

Will probably start reading it in volume chunks. It will probably be a lot more fun. And that also solves the annoying breaks and some off the slow pacing.

Only problem is that i still want to remain active on this section but i try to sort it out. Maybe i can just stay away from threads that revolve current chapters and post in threads that dosen't. I will stumble upon spoilers still sure but i can try to forget them as much as possible.

Edit: I just do it the most simple way. I read when i feel like it and when i feel like it, i wait a little.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 31, 2017)

Luiz said:


>



*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 31, 2017)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> *Spoiler*: __



That's the point, yes.


----------



## Ashi (Nov 1, 2017)

Luiz said:


> That's the point, yes.



His is more concise tho


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 1, 2017)

Sanji's eyebrow curl seems to have changed position when he got his timeskip design.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 1, 2017)

I-I'M NOT CRYING!! YOU'RE CRYING!


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 1, 2017)

You're crying.


----------



## Dayscanor (Nov 1, 2017)

Luiz said:


> Sanji's eyebrow curl seems to have changed position when he got his timeskip design.


He just changed the way his hair was split. 
Pre skip his bangs used to cover his left eye, and now they cover his right eye.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 3, 2017)

Been watching the Yugioh marathon on Twitch. Got me to try out Duel Links. Actually a pretty fun game.


----------



## Nekochako (Nov 6, 2017)

Atlas said:


> Been watching the Yugioh marathon on Twitch. Got me to try out Duel Links. Actually a pretty fun game.



It is indeed and it did get me back into the Yu-Gi-Oh series again. Actually bought season 2-5.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 7, 2017)

Tsundere and yandere in one! She is the perfect wife!


----------



## Nekochako (Nov 7, 2017)

Soon caught up i see. Prepare for something really hype.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice telegram banner


----------



## Nello (Nov 16, 2017)

Did anyone post this yet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 16, 2017)

Nello said:


> Did anyone post this yet?


I was expecting Pedospero in the end but nope


----------



## Nello (Nov 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Pedospero


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 17, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> I was expecting Pedospero in the end but nope



A creepy *candy man*. I can't believe I didn't think of this before!


----------



## Nekochako (Nov 22, 2017)

Out off both boredom and curiousity i asked orojackson and the OP reddit how they rate the post time skip arcs. Lets see if they are as positive as i hear.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 24, 2017)

Brook said:


> Out off both boredom and curiousity i asked orojackson and the OP reddit how they rate the post time skip arcs. Lets see if they are as positive as i hear.



Results?


----------



## Nekochako (Nov 25, 2017)

Reddit:
FI: Mixed. Some people don't like it, some people really like it.
PH: Rated a 7/10 by most.
DR: Some people loved it, some like it but don't love it.
Zou: Everyone loved it.
Whole Cake: One person did not like it but otherwise very positively rated.

Orojackson in comparision was more negative in regards to Fishman Island, Dressrosa and WCI with some downright disliking all three arcs so i guess they are the closets to us.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2017)

> In an SBS question a fan asked Oda how often do the Straw Hats bathe. As a reply, Oda wrote:
> 
> 
> Monkey D. Luffy: Once a week
> ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2017)

this thread is dead


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 1, 2017)

Weiss said:


> this thread is dead



It wa mou shindeiru.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2017)

apronfeud.tumblr.com/post/142594739730/considering-luffy-and-namis-relationship-as


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all of you One Piece lover and god bless.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Robin Will Never Fight (Dec 24, 2017)

What is this thread is exactly about?


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

Brook said:


> Out off both boredom and curiousity i asked orojackson and the OP reddit how they rate the post time skip arcs. Lets see if they are as positive as i hear.


Well I m at orojackson too I really disliked this arc too.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 26, 2017)

Robin Will Never Fight said:


> What is this thread is exactly about?


Shitposting and @Marcelle.B posting his skimpy clothes girls


----------



## Shrike (Dec 26, 2017)

Marcelle's latest avatar >> all others so far.


----------



## Robin Will Never Fight (Dec 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Shitposting and @Marcelle.B posting his skimpy clothes girls


I see but I don't get the "Big Mama" part, I thought it was a about big mom or something.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 27, 2017)

Oi @Marcelle.B

Just a question... I get info that the shithole named Oro Jackson is down?

For what reasons? And does that mean people are floating back to the wasteland Arlong Park, to the idiots of TMF or back here?

Or where are the ningens gone. I hope for your sake they won't come over here


----------



## Soca (Dec 27, 2017)

Kishido said:


> Oi @Marcelle.B
> 
> Just a question... I get info that the shithole named Oro Jackson is down?
> 
> For what reasons?



I had made a post about it some time ago.



Marcelle.B said:


> He posts the information in another mod thread beforehand.
> 
> Anyways guys I wanted to take this time to inform yall about the development of another one piece forum, oroj. Turns out their site got turned offline until january because of some dmca issues. Basically too many cats were posting pages directly from the manga sites instead of rehosting them to other image hosting sites first. So for the future of this place and the forums in general I have to ask that if you're gonna post any reference pages to rehost them or snip out the panels you need so there won't be issues.






> And does that mean people are floating back to the wasteland Arlong Park, to the idiots of TMF or back here?



I haven't seen much people come here or TMF and I don't stay on apf long to notice anything so it's all good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robin Will Never Fight (Dec 27, 2017)

Kishido said:


> Oi @Marcelle.B
> 
> Just a question... I get info that the shithole named Oro Jackson is down?
> 
> ...


They are breaking the law from what I know.
Hopefully Oro Jackson will never be back


----------



## Kishido (Dec 27, 2017)

OK thank you

So most likely all the nerds are either at reddit or YouTube.

See ya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 27, 2017)

That guy is probably from there or was banned from there ^

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Kishido (Dec 27, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> That guy is probably from there or was banned from there ^



A waste of account as it seems


----------



## Soca (Dec 27, 2017)

Kishido said:


> A waste of account as it seems


fuck you man

hope your holidays are well


----------



## Kishido (Dec 27, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> fuck you man
> 
> hope your holidays are well



Fuck you too

Thanks and same for you ningen


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 30, 2017)

I don't get what Tier Specialist means

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Robin Will Never Fight (Dec 30, 2017)

Big Mom said:


> I don't get what Tier Specialist means


Making fun of those who talk about power levels, that's what it means.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Robin Will Never Fight (Jan 4, 2018)

This post is from Reddit, I really recommend you to check it out;


Now before anyone jumps in and says SJW, go read the whole post first then you can comment.


----------



## Soca (Jan 4, 2018)

This doesn't warrant a thread.


----------



## Robin Will Never Fight (Jan 4, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> This doesn't warrant a thread.


This thread is dead tho lol


----------



## MO (Jan 8, 2018)

I have a headacne and don't feel like doing homework.


----------



## Robin Will Never Fight (Jan 8, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Because it was spam
> 
> @Gilgamesh the op was clear with the rules of the thread. Don't diverge from it.


How?


----------



## MO (Jan 8, 2018)

fuck it going to sleep.


----------



## Robin Will Never Fight (Jan 8, 2018)

Robin Will Never Fight said:


> How?


@Marcelle.B
 you haven't given me one reason why you deleted my post.
I will ask you again, why did you delete my post?

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Nugget (Jan 8, 2018)

@Robin What did it even say?


----------



## Robin Will Never Fight (Jan 8, 2018)

Nugget said:


> @Robin What did it even say?


Are you referring to me?


----------



## Nugget (Jan 8, 2018)

Robin Will Never Fight said:


> Are you referring to me?


Yeah.. what did you even say to get it deleted?


----------



## Soca (Jan 8, 2018)

Robin Will Never Fight said:


> @Marcelle.B
> you haven't given me one reason why you deleted my post.
> I will ask you again, why did you delete my post?



Because it was spam. The OP said to hype wano, not try to derail the thread with your robin drawings.


----------



## Robin Will Never Fight (Jan 8, 2018)

Nugget said:


> Yeah.. what did you even say to get it deleted?


A drawing of Nico Robin.

@Marcelle.B is trying to start fights apparently by misusing his mod job.

This is the badass robin drawing;




Marcelle.B said:


> Because it was spam. The OP said to hype wano, not try to derail the thread with your robin drawings.


Spam my ass.
If you consider that to be a spam then why you didn't delete
@Pocalypse post which was a fan edit?
Or @HawkEye13 who posted a fanart of Zoro?


----------



## Nugget (Jan 8, 2018)

Robin Will Never Fight said:


> A drawing of Nico Robin.
> 
> @Marcelle.B is trying to start fights apparently by misusing his mod job.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 8, 2018)

your pandas brother right

don't encourage this character or prepare to face my misuses of mod authority

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nugget (Jan 8, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> your pandas brother right
> 
> don't encourage this character or prepare to face my misuses of mod authority



My bad


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jan 8, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> your pandas brother right
> 
> don't encourage this character or prepare to face my misuses of mod authority


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jan 8, 2018)

@Nugget 

just tagged me and i will also abuse my powers to slay marc once and for all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Robin Will Never Fight (Jan 8, 2018)

Robin Will Never Fight said:


> Spam my ass.
> If you consider that to be a spam then why you didn't delete
> @Pocalypse post which was a fan edit?
> Or @HawkEye13 who posted a fanart of Zoro?


I still haven't got a response.


----------



## Robin Will Never Fight (Jan 9, 2018)

Robin Will Never Fight said:


> I still haven't got a response.


@Marcelle.B 
I see. You're trying to escape from replying because you know that you were wrong.

don't delete my posts like that again.


----------



## Nugget (Jan 9, 2018)

Robin Will Never Fight said:


> @Marcelle.B
> I see. You're trying to escape from replying because you know that you were wrong.
> 
> don't delete my posts like that again.



Just stop... The picture wasn't even that good like..


----------



## Soca (Jan 9, 2018)

Robin Will Never Fight said:


> @Marcelle.B
> I see. You're trying to escape from replying because you know that you were wrong.
> 
> don't delete my posts like that again.


The pictures Dellinger posted was not fan art. The picture Pocalypse posted was fanart but telling of what he wanted from the arc. Yours was not. Plain and simple.


----------



## Robin Will Never Fight (Jan 9, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> The pictures Dellinger posted was not fan art. The picture Pocalypse posted was fanart but telling of what he wanted from the arc. Yours was not. Plain and simple.


You forgot HawkEye who posted a fanart of Zoro as well.

Pocalypse didn't say anything he just posted the fanart.

I posted a fanart of how Robin will start a fight in wano over the red poneglyph since OP said be positive.

Yeah you were wrong.


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 9, 2018)

Was about to take a break from here but nah urge is too strong.


----------



## Soca (Jan 9, 2018)

Brook said:


> Was about to take a break from here but nah urge is too strong.



You can't take a break from shit. Your will isn't strong enough for that life.


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 9, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> *You can't take a break from shit.* Your will isn't strong enough for that life.



Yeah One Piece and NF equals life for me, it's not easy to take a break from life.


----------



## faisal1989 (Jan 9, 2018)

oro jackson back online 
Belmod threw the fight, hes literally laughing while every other GoD gets admitted to the ER

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 10, 2018)

faisal1989 said:


> oro jackson back online
> *Detroit* (2017)



Lets see if it's worth it this time around.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 10, 2018)

Jesus Christ they abuse the Like button down there don't they?


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 15, 2018)

Actually did a try at imgur and it's way better then i imagined, not hard at all and it usually works.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 15, 2018)

faisal1989 said:


> oro jackson back online
> New Style Flower Girl Dresses



Literally the first response in this thread.



You can see, they are all about that quantity instead of quality.


----------



## trance (Jan 18, 2018)

>over a year
>barely over 1k posts

rip failed neo olc


----------



## MO (Jan 18, 2018)

I hope we get a non stop 4 week chapters. After this.


----------



## Soca (Jan 19, 2018)

MO said:


> I hope we get a non stop 4 week chapters. After this.


Pretty sure this weeks break was the last holiday break and we'll be back on a normal schedule.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

So basically here is how this thread will work. Anyone who thinks Ava can't go the rest of the year without getting banned or requesting a ban, say so and say how long you expect him to last. He will then write your name down in this thread.

If Ava lasts the rest of the year without getting banned, then he and his teammates get to choose your avatar and sig for _all of 2019_. And if he loses the bet, then all the bet winners get to decide as a group what he and his teammates' username, avatar and signature should be for all of 2019.


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2018)

@Admiral Kizaru do you wanna participate in a special project?


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2018)

@Furinji Saiga would you like to participate in a special project


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jan 30, 2018)

@Marcelle.B 
what is it?


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2018)

Furinji Saiga said:


> @Marcelle.B
> what is it?


Help me practice my ban powers 

Be my victim


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jan 30, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Help me practice my ban powers
> 
> Be my victim



unleash!!


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2018)

Furinji Saiga said:


> unleash!!


ok refresh in about a minute and if it works make a court thread and let me know


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jan 30, 2018)

@Marcelle.B 

u should have made ur own thread

like me


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> @Marcelle.B
> 
> u should have made ur own thread
> 
> like me


I got homies here tho

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MO (Jan 31, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> I haven't even tried yet. I gotta see if I can get some this week.



Trying the get the middle to last rows. Those are the best.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jan 31, 2018)

Looks like they were "internet forum swatted" by an unhappy member who cooked up spurious allegations against them just out of spite. Seems like something any forum could be susceptible to.



*suddenly worries about PwnGoat & Erkan*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 31, 2018)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Looks like they were "internet forum swatted" by an unhappy member who cooked up spurious allegations against them just out of spite. Seems like something any forum could be the susceptible to.
> 
> 
> 
> *suddenly worries about PwnGoat & Erkan*


This is some critical information actually. I'll let Mbxx know.


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 31, 2018)

Trying to make sure a forum goes down in flames? How horrible, i would never do something like that.


----------



## Soca (Jan 31, 2018)

You gotta be at another level of petty to put in so much time shutting down a forum.


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 31, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> You gotta be at another level of petty to put in so much time shutting down a forum.



Yeah that's time you should spend on helping out instead.


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 31, 2018)

Are you a part of any other OP forums?

I'm a TMF regular. Have a account on orojackson, apforums and OP reddit but rarely post there.


----------



## Soca (Jan 31, 2018)

Jonavity said:


> Are you a part of any other OP forums?
> 
> I'm a TMF regular. Have a account on orojackson, apforums and OP reddit but rarely post there.



Moved this in here. Can't be making entire threads for other sites, breh.


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 31, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Moved this in here. Can't be making entire threads for other sites, breh.



You are afraid of rivals? 

Okay.


----------



## Soca (Jan 31, 2018)

Jonavity said:


> You are afraid of rivals?
> 
> Okay.


That and some other touchy reason


----------



## MO (Jan 31, 2018)

Jonavity said:


> Are you a part of any other OP forums?
> 
> I'm a TMF regular. Have a account on orojackson, apforums and OP reddit but rarely post there.


I'm a regular here and orojackson, and tmf too.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 9, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Garcher (Feb 22, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


I miss Erza


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 22, 2018)

GARcher said:


> I miss Erza


sooo much


----------



## MO (Feb 25, 2018)

So I finally watched black panther and let me say that it was awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## faisal1989 (Feb 27, 2018)

good old days 
back when one piece anime was good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Hit (Mar 3, 2018)

this is a much better theme


----------



## Garcher (Mar 3, 2018)

El Hit said:


> this is a much better theme


Goku will be a religious symbol like Jesus after 129

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Garcher (Mar 3, 2018)

Goku number one as usual

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Hit (Mar 3, 2018)

GARcher said:


> Goku number one as usual


ka ka ka ka kachi daze

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 9, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Ppl still not getting OP's (and shonens) logic.
> 
> Of course Luffy will take BM down this arc, nerfed or not. It's 100% sure. Luffy always took down the arc's main boss, and it will be the case this arc too. We reached the yonkou's saga, and there're no way Luffy skips his 1st victory against the weakest yonkou. Ppl here either greatly overestimate BM or underestimate Luffy.
> 
> Once again -and you can mark my words, LUFFY WILL TAKE DOWN BM THIS ARC A WAY OR AN OTHER. If not, and you can mark this as well, I'll put "I'm OL's tardest tard" as custom title.


Prepare yourself Mariko 

Why the change to @White Rabbit if I may ask?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 9, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Prepare yourself Mariko
> 
> Why the change to @White Rabbit if I may ask?



Tell me where you guys get this white username first.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 9, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Tell me where you guys get this white username first.


But you didn't even answer ma question

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 9, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> But you didn't even answer ma question

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MO (Mar 12, 2018)

So i just read somewhere that oda has the names,age,and rough designs of all of big mom children. Thats a lot. I wonder if he reveal some more when we come back to the big mom pirates or he will just re introduced the new ones. Seeing new faces would be better.

I really hope the big mom pirates grow stronger from this incident so when they come back they can show their full power without holding back and look like bosses.


----------



## Soca (Mar 13, 2018)

MO said:


> So i just read somewhere that oda has the names,age,and rough designs of all of big mom children. Thats a lot. I wonder if he reveal some more when we come back to the big mom pirates or he will just re introduced the new ones. Seeing new faces would be better.
> 
> I really hope the big mom pirates grow stronger from this incident so when they come back they can show their full power without holding back and look like bosses.


I thought they were all on cacoa island lol


----------



## MO (Mar 13, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> I thought they were all on cacoa island lol


no there's more to be shown.


----------



## MO (Mar 13, 2018)

@Marcelle.B you haven't updated the official sbs thread.


----------



## LuckyDucky (Mar 13, 2018)

Good lord, it occurred to me that I've been visiting NF nearly half of my life. Started lurking in 2004. 

Will the Yonkou v Admiral debates be settled before I die?


----------



## Soca (Mar 13, 2018)

MO said:


> @Marcelle.B you haven't updated the official sbs thread.



I'll do it when I'm ready 


LuckyDucky said:


> Good lord, it occurred to me that I've been visiting NF nearly half of my life. Started lurking in 2004.
> 
> Will the Yonkou v Admiral debates be settled before I die?



post more and find out


----------



## LuckyDucky (Mar 13, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> I'll do it when I'm ready
> 
> 
> post more and find out



I've never been very active, but DB Super's forums stole me away for the most part. I might post a little more here once that ends.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Soca (Mar 20, 2018)

Luiz said:


>


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 20, 2018)

Big Meme = Kaidou of one hundredL's.


We need one for Shanks and Blackbeard.


----------



## Soca (Mar 20, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Big Meme = Kaidou of one hundredL's.
> 
> 
> We need one for Shanks and Blackbeard.


What a meme? No the fuck we don't.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 20, 2018)

Well we have one for Whitebeard, Kaidou, and Big Mom.

You know Shanks And Blackbeard will fail. Making Akainu one true OP Force


----------



## Soca (Mar 20, 2018)

We have one for whitebeard? Since when


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 20, 2018)

Failbeard.


----------



## Soca (Mar 20, 2018)

Sounds like a jake made name. You his dupe or something? You been trolling the section the entire time?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 20, 2018)

I swear we got that back in 2011.


----------



## Soca (Mar 20, 2018)

Then I guess it never took off probably for good reason too. If every character/villain has to have a meme name in here then we might as well trash this section right now.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 20, 2018)

Luiz said:


>



And she says "don't look back" pssh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nyugimon (Mar 23, 2018)

i'd lul


----------



## Shrike (Mar 29, 2018)

@Marcelle.B you better not be reading those spoilers bro


----------



## Soca (Mar 29, 2018)

Shrike said:


> @Marcelle.B you better not be reading those spoilers bro


 Don't tell me what to do!


----------



## Shrike (Mar 29, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Don't tell me what to do!



You read them didn't you? OL should have protested and blocked the spoilers this week 

See you tomorrow in the Telegrams

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 29, 2018)

Shrike said:


> You read them didn't you? OL should have protested and blocked the spoilers this week
> 
> See you tomorrow in the Telegrams

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 5, 2018)

Remember when Luffy threatened Big Mom back in the Fishman island arc?


----------



## Soca (Apr 5, 2018)

Luiz said:


> Remember when Luffy threatened Big Mom back in the Fishman island arc?


He threatened her twice in this arc too.

He doesn't give a darn.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 5, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> He threatened her twice in this arc too.
> 
> He doesn't give a darn.



Didn't end very well for him, did it. Luffy has bitten more than he can chew.

All he can do now is escape.


----------



## Soca (Apr 5, 2018)

Luiz said:


> Didn't end very well for him, did it. Luffy has bitten more than he can chew.



Sounds about right. Look to SA, Impel Down and Marineford. Despite all those events he'll never stop being reckless.


----------



## Soca (Apr 5, 2018)

@o0Fujitora0o @Jigen @Pocalypse @Oberyn Nymeros @BlueDemon @Dayscanor @MrWano @Torpedo Titz @NOX @Kingdom Come @Don King @Tenma @GrizzlyClaws @Dr. Negri @Edward Newgate @Edward Teach @Kamina. @Ava @Milkydean @barreltheif @Dunno @DeVision @Sherlōck @Admiral Kizaru @xmysticgohanx @GARcher @Typhon @Furinji Saiga @Shrike @jayjay³² @God Movement @Bonly @Gurhey @Brook @shinjojin @convict @Udell @faisal1989 @Nidai Kitetsu @Maruo @Dellinger @Donquixote Doflamingo @Dragon D. Luffy @Silver @IchijiNijiSanji @B Rabbit @Canute87 @Big Mom @Yuki @TheOmega @Go D. Usopp @PureWIN @Amatérasu’s Son @Bernkastel @Louis-954 @Monstar6
@Charlotte D. Kurisu @Samehadaman 

How would you guys feel about a tournament battle for the OL? I was watching a stream do it (bragos) and it looked like a lot of fun so maybe the OL could have something similar. There's a site where we could generate a proper chart as well here



We can make a power tournament or popularity one and have debates n such for every match. What do you guys think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Apr 6, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> @o0Fujitora0o @Jigen @Pocalypse @Oberyn Nymeros @BlueDemon @Dayscanor @MrWano @Torpedo Titz @NOX @Kingdom Come @Don King @Tenma @GrizzlyClaws @Dr. Negri @Edward Newgate @Edward Teach @Kamina. @Ava @Milkydean @barreltheif @Dunno @DeVision @Sherlōck @Admiral Kizaru @xmysticgohanx @GARcher @Typhon @Furinji Saiga @Shrike @jayjay³² @God Movement @Bonly @Gurhey @Brook @shinjojin @convict @Udell @faisal1989 @Nidai Kitetsu @Maruo @Dellinger @Donquixote Doflamingo @Dragon D. Luffy @Silver @IchijiNijiSanji @B Rabbit @Canute87 @Big Mom @Yuki @TheOmega @Go D. Usopp @PureWIN @Amatérasu’s Son @Bernkastel @Louis-954 @Monstar6
> @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Samehadaman
> 
> How would you guys feel about a tournament battle for the OL? I was watching a stream do it (bragos) and it looked like a lot of fun so maybe the OL could have something similar. There's a site where we could generate a proper chart as well here
> ...


a lot of top tiers haven't shown their full power. How can we do a battle tournament yet?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 6, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> @o0Fujitora0o @Jigen @Pocalypse @Oberyn Nymeros @BlueDemon @Dayscanor @MrWano @Torpedo Titz @NOX @Kingdom Come @Don King @Tenma @GrizzlyClaws @Dr. Negri @Edward Newgate @Edward Teach @Kamina. @Ava @Milkydean @barreltheif @Dunno @DeVision @Sherlōck @Admiral Kizaru @xmysticgohanx @GARcher @Typhon @Furinji Saiga @Shrike @jayjay³² @God Movement @Bonly @Gurhey @Brook @shinjojin @convict @Udell @faisal1989 @Nidai Kitetsu @Maruo @Dellinger @Donquixote Doflamingo @Dragon D. Luffy @Silver @IchijiNijiSanji @B Rabbit @Canute87 @Big Mom @Yuki @TheOmega @Go D. Usopp @PureWIN @Amatérasu’s Son @Bernkastel @Louis-954 @Monstar6
> @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Samehadaman
> 
> How would you guys feel about a tournament battle for the OL? I was watching a stream do it (bragos) and it looked like a lot of fun so maybe the OL could have something similar. There's a site where we could generate a proper chart as well here
> ...



I only stumbled upon this thread by accident right now. I didn't get a notification from your tag. You might wanna look into this (perhaps too many tags in one post?).

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2018)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I only stumbled upon this thread by accident right now. I didn't get a notification from your tag. You might wanna look into this (perhaps too many tags in one post?).



Come here bro


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 6, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Come here bro



That's nice of you but I don't understand.  I only wanted to let him know there might be something cooking.

But if you want I will come to you whenever you want.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2018)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> That's nice of you but I don't understand.  I only wanted to let him know there might be something cooking.
> 
> But if you want I will come to you whenever you want.



My bad, I read too fast. You've been tagged, not me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 6, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> My bad, I read too fast. You've been tagged, not me.



Aww come here sis.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Apr 6, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> My bad, I read too fast. You've been tagged, not me.


I feel you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2018)

MO said:


> I feel you.


----------



## MO (Apr 6, 2018)

Marcelle ain't shit


----------



## Soca (Apr 6, 2018)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I only stumbled upon this thread by accident right now. I didn't get a notification from your tag. You might wanna look into this (perhaps too many tags in one post?).



I thought copy and pasting the names from my other thread would work 



MO said:


> Marcelle ain't shit


fuck u ho


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 6, 2018)

Seems like a good idea. I'm up for it, but make it a popularity tournament battle as a power level one would get too toxic. @Marcelle.B

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Apr 6, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Seems like a good idea. I'm up for it, but make it a popularity tournament battle as a power level one would get too toxic. @Marcelle.B


Good to know.

@Admiral Kizaru @Canute87 @Samehadaman @Seraphoenix @Pocalypse @Amol @IchijiNijiSanji @Edward Teach @Charlotte D. Kurisu @charles101 @Furinji Saiga @Bonly @Daisuke Jigen @Dunno @barreltheif @Milkydean @Dr. Negri @Dr. White @Big Mom @Amatérasu’s Son @Monstar6 @Bernkastel @NOX @Shrike @Dayscanor

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Soca (Apr 6, 2018)

@redrum @DiscoZoro20 @Tenma @SupremeKage @SacredX


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 6, 2018)

How do you debate a popularity tournament? Just do battle debates like the nbd used to with two participants and judges and re-enforce being cordial in the thread with consequences. I mean let people debate and share criticims but warn for anything approachin unwarranted disrespect and punish for flaming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Apr 6, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> How do you debate a popularity tournament? Just do battle debates like the nbd used to with two participants and judges and re-enforce being cordial in the thread with consequences. I mean let people debate and share criticims but warn for anything approachin unwarranted disrespect and punish for flaming


True. We can always do a popularity contest some other time too if that's what people want


----------



## Shrike (Apr 6, 2018)

Sure, If people get organized, I am up for whatever.



White Rabbit said:


> My bad, I read too fast. You've been tagged, not me.







MO said:


> I feel you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> @redrum @DiscoZoro20 @Tenma @SupremeKage @SacredX



You do it on purpose don't you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Apr 6, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> You do it on purpose don't you?


Do what?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 6, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> @redrum @DiscoZoro20 @Tenma @SupremeKage @SacredX


Popularity: we all know Sanji will win

Battle debate: we all know Blackbeard will win

No need to waste time

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 6, 2018)

@Marcelle.B  But yeah these tournaments should be a thing, also make them yearly. It'd be great to see how popularity and tiers change overtime.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MO (Apr 6, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> You do it on purpose don't you?



me too.


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 6, 2018)

How would a battle tournament be organised? One-sided matchups such as Akainu vs. Bege are bound to happen in the first round.

I'd also recommend to have a nomination thread for characters people would like to see in the tourney. Obviously Yonkous, Shichis, the SHP, Admirals and Supernovas would all be included in the initial list.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Apr 6, 2018)

I don't see why not. Though I have no clue how it would work. 

I was thinking about some interesting match ups the other day. Like for instance I give the nod to Magellan in Magellan vs Big Mom, since the BMP are so scared of her getting poisoned. Heck just swap their daily meals.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 6, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> How would a battle tournament be organised? One-sided matchups such as Akainu vs. Bege are bound to happen in the first round.
> 
> I'd also recommend to have a nomination thread for characters people would like to see in the tourney. Obviously Yonkous, Shichis, the SHP, Admirals and Supernovas would all be included in the initial list.


You hold a thread for character matchups people want to see and likewise people can challenge others if they so please. One thread for matchups/judge sign up and individual threads for the debate to take place. It wouldn't be a bracketed sort of thing just a general thing that takes place whenever an interesting matchup comes up, someone challenges someone else, etc. more so for having polished and structures debates with openings, bodies, and conclusions than a zany tournament thing. But you could incorporate winners facing winners, etc.


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 6, 2018)

Up for whatever, battle or popularity but the mods will have to be active for the battle threads. That shit will go crazy otherwise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 6, 2018)

team vs team in a debate sounds fun. used to read those in here


----------



## Quipchaque (Apr 7, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Do what?



You called me mod-sensei. What's up? Need some lnfo to understand what's going on.


----------



## Virus (Apr 7, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> @o0Fujitora0o @Jigen @Pocalypse @Oberyn Nymeros @BlueDemon @Dayscanor @MrWano @Torpedo Titz @NOX @Kingdom Come @Don King @Tenma @GrizzlyClaws @Dr. Negri @Edward Newgate @Edward Teach @Kamina. @Ava @Milkydean @barreltheif @Dunno @DeVision @Sherlōck @Admiral Kizaru @xmysticgohanx @GARcher @Typhon @Furinji Saiga @Shrike @jayjay³² @God Movement @Bonly @Gurhey @Brook @shinjojin @convict @Udell @faisal1989 @Nidai Kitetsu @Maruo @Dellinger @Donquixote Doflamingo @Dragon D. Luffy @Silver @IchijiNijiSanji @B Rabbit @Canute87 @Big Mom @Yuki @TheOmega @Go D. Usopp @PureWIN @Amatérasu’s Son @Bernkastel @Louis-954 @Monstar6
> @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Samehadaman
> 
> How would you guys feel about a tournament battle for the OL? I was watching a stream do it (bragos) and it looked like a lot of fun so maybe the OL could have something similar. There's a site where we could generate a proper chart as well here
> ...



Sound like a good idea. We could have it like Arlong park forums whose arguments are based on popularity and feats in manga instead of power level.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 7, 2018)

I have no idea what's this about but i'm in


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 7, 2018)

Bernkastel said:


> I have no idea what's this about but i'm in



Marc's purposely designing a tournament for Hancock to lose.

Get him.


----------



## Soca (Apr 7, 2018)

All the matches would be randomly generated so there's bound to be easy matches for her....maybe..

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 7, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Marc's purposely designing a tournament for Hancock to lose.
> 
> Get him.



How do you make a PK level character lose tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 8, 2018)

I am so in


----------



## Soca (Apr 8, 2018)

It's gonna be a 64 player bracket. I've added up most of the impressive characters already and it's up to 50 at the moment so I might just throw in some of the less stronger characters to fill up the spots.


----------



## Nox (Apr 8, 2018)

Got a notification for this thread. Is this where the cool kids hang out?


----------



## Soca (Apr 8, 2018)

NOX said:


> Got a notification for this thread. Is this where the cool kids hang out?


No I was calling cats in here to see if they were down for a battle tournament. You`re in good timing tho because I`m literally just making a thread for nominations n shit.


----------



## Nox (Apr 8, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> No I was calling cats in here to see if they were down for a battle tournament. You`re in good timing tho because I`m literally just making a thread for nominations n shit.



Word. No chapter for two weeks and OL is fiending for some creativity. Oda s got that top level crack. Either way I’m down for this, hope we get a Marguierte vs Hancock thread so I can know who my enemies in here are.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 9, 2018)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 10, 2018)

How has this thread lasted so long


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 10, 2018)

Big Bob said:


> How has this thread lasted so long



How has One Piece lasted so long?


----------



## Soca (Apr 17, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> How the hell do you get drunk enough to write Furosms ? : P


By drinking half a bottle of jamaican rum.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 20, 2018)

They look so delicious. :blu


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 22, 2018)

Is there a way to get from the Telgrams to the Library without having to go through the main page ?


----------



## Soca (Apr 22, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Is there a way to get from the Telgrams to the Library without having to go through the main page ?


nope


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 22, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Is there a way to get from the Telgrams to the Library without having to go through the main page ?



Have it bookmarked.


----------



## Nox (Apr 23, 2018)

YOO anyone watched A Quite Place? Slow movie but a nice directorial effort by Jim Krasinki. Seems that the funny man turned action hero/genre crossing actors and directors is about to be the new wave.


----------



## Soca (Apr 23, 2018)

NOX said:


> YOO anyone watched A Quite Place? Slow movie but a nice directorial effort by Jim Krasinki. Seems that the funny man turned action hero/genre crossing actors and directors is about to be the new wave.


Naaaaaaaahhh I don't fuck with horror

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nox (Apr 23, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Naaaaaaaahhh I don't fuck with horror



What???? Horror is the Truth. EIther that or psychological thrillers. Breh start with Hellraiser to see how your pallete is. Can't live life missing out on getting your body convulsing in fear as your heart beats like its about to BURST.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 23, 2018)

That long neck must be really... useful.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## MO (Apr 23, 2018)

NOX said:


> YOO anyone watched A Quite Place? Slow movie but a nice directorial effort by Jim Krasinki. Seems that the funny man turned action hero/genre crossing actors and directors is about to be the new wave.


I did. It was great!


----------



## Nox (Apr 23, 2018)

MO said:


> I did. It was great!




*Spoiler*: __ 



The girl sort of pissed me of with her attitude. She played a part in her brother dying. Wouldn’t comply with simple instructions. Refused her earring aides in spite of the fact this was all for her. Thought their dad would abandon them to save one child. She only comes to realise his love when he sacrifises himself. Urgh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MO (Apr 23, 2018)

NOX said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The girl sort of pissed me of with her attitude. She played a part in her brother dying. Wouldn’t comply with simple instructions. Refused her earring aides in spite of the fact this was all for her. Thought their dad would abandon them to save one child. She only comes to realise his love when he sacrifises himself. Urgh.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree. She was annoying honestly but I do feel bad for her cause it was sorta her fault that he died but they honestly all should have kept a bigger eye on him. She should have made sure to take the batteries just in case.

Another thing that I felt was inconsistent was the death of the father. He made zero noise when the monster was right above him. How did the thing even know where to attack. He should have lived imo.

Also why would you even want to have a child who will be crying a lot in a that sorta of world?


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 24, 2018)

Argh, I wanted to see the movie. Hopefully I'll forget that part by the time I get to see it. My bad.



White Rabbit said:


> Ppl still not getting OP's (and shonens) logic.
> 
> Of course Luffy will take BM down this arc, nerfed or not. It's 100% sure. Luffy always took down the arc's main boss, and it will be the case this arc too. We reached the yonkou's saga, and there're no way Luffy skips his 1st victory against the weakest yonkou. Ppl here either greatly overestimate BM or underestimate Luffy.
> 
> Once again -and you can mark my words, LUFFY WILL TAKE DOWN BM THIS ARC A WAY OR AN OTHER. If not, and you can mark this as well, I'll put "I'm OL's tardest tard" as custom title.


Mariko, are you a woman of your word?  

And I've seen Coruscation on APF. A miracle! Dunno if he'll be back around here or on TMF though. But at least he's still reading OP!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 24, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Argh, I wanted to see the movie. Hopefully I'll forget that part by the time I get to see it. My bad.
> 
> 
> *Mariko, are you a woman of your word?*
> ...



I am

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 24, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> I am


You're awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Apr 24, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Argh, I wanted to see the movie. Hopefully I'll forget that part by the time I get to see it. My bad.
> 
> 
> Mariko, are you a woman of your word?
> ...


I had to double check and see if you were lying lol yo my mans hasn't posted since 2015. To see him post after all this time is jokes. I gotta pm him over there to post here agin.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 24, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> I had to double check and see if you were lying lol yo my mans hasn't posted since 2015. To see him post after all this time is jokes. I gotta pm him over there to post here agin.


Yeah I couldn't believe it either, he was MIA for so long. And even before then he was only posting on TMF occasionally. He didn't react to me asking him if he was going to post around here though. So don't scare him away, Marc


----------



## Soca (Apr 24, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah I couldn't believe it either, he was MIA for so long. And even before then he was only posting on TMF occasionally. He didn't react to me asking him if he was going to post around here though. So don't scare him away, Marc


Too late, I already asked him


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 24, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Too late, I already asked him


He better not vanish again for another 2 years because of you


----------



## Soca (Apr 24, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> He better not vanish again for another 2 years because of you


Have faith 

We're probably not the only ones asking if he's gonna be back


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 24, 2018)

True dat 

Was great to read his essays again, though even he seems to be disillusioned by post-TS quality. Which shows that it's not only the OL that's overly critical.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 27, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Let's fucking not do this





Vista = Mihawk
Jozu = Aokiji
Marco = Kizaru
Oven = Prime WB

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Blacku (Apr 27, 2018)

God Movement said:


> *Jozu = Aokiji
> Marco = Kizaru*






*Spoiler*: __ 



Akainu>Shanks

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Atlas (Apr 29, 2018)

Should I catch up on OP? Heard shit is finally getting interesting. I think I last left off with Luffy and Kata going in the mirror world.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tapion (May 2, 2018)

I dropped the series a little after jack appeared. I guess explaining why I dropped it my help in selling me on it again. It was a drag to read tbh. Felt like I didn't enjoy the characters anymore. I've been reading it for reading sake since the time skip and cant really remember much details of the arcs that followed aside from the basic premise. I didn't help that I grew tired of the mellow drama. The constant whining, the constant rescuing, the constant theme of Oppression, Elitism and Liberation. I'm not sure what I should expect. Isn't this how OP has always been? 

I've also seen a lot of whining about Sanji...he's my favorite character before the time skip, has he gotten worse?

Just sell me on the series pls thx


----------



## Udell (May 2, 2018)

Unfortunately nothing to sell mate. It only got worst from where you stop it seems. If you a Sanji fan like me then there is nothing to sell atm. Bring this up again when Wano ends I guess. Although the theme you are talking about is likely to present itself there again.


----------



## Samehadaman (May 2, 2018)

If you are a Sanji fan don't do this to yourself.


----------



## Soca (May 2, 2018)

I'm not exactly sure what to say. Those themes you're talking about will always be there so I'm not gonna say that it changes or will ever change. I'm not exactly sure I can convince you to read it for Sanji either unless you're a fan of his *true *character. If you are then you should definitely pick it up again as we just finished an arc that have a lot of focus on his family and his role on the ship, so you might like that a lot. If not then there's still the great world building and fun new characters to look forward too in the coming arcs.



Udell said:


> If you a Sanji fan like me then there is nothing to sell atm.





Samehadaman said:


> If you are a Sanji fan don't do this to yourself.


Guys he might like him in WCI, don't discourage him let him decide for himself


----------



## Mider T (May 2, 2018)

Tapion said:


> mellow drama


Melodrama*

Unless you're saying the drama seems like they aren't even trying in which case you're correct.


----------



## Kishido (May 2, 2018)

Nostalgia and hope. So far it was still jackshit


----------



## Tapion (May 2, 2018)

Sigh,  I see. How disappointing.


----------



## Soca (May 2, 2018)

Tapion said:


> Sigh,  I see. How disappointing.


Right then so I'm gonna merge this with the convo thread since you won't get much help in here. You yourself didn't seem like you were willing to start one piece again anyways so


----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2018)

God Movement said:


> Vista = Mihawk
> Jozu = Aokiji
> Marco = Kizaru
> Oven = Prime WB



Meanwhile for Mihawk fans:

Mihawk > Shanks
Mihawk > BB
Mihawk > Kaidou
Mihawk > Prime WB
Mihawk > Prime Roger
Mihawk > Super Saiyans
Mihawk > God
Mihawk > Mihawk himself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Mihawk > Shanks
> Mihawk > BB
> Mihawk > Kaidou
> Mihawk > Prime WB
> ...


for now only one of those is a certain truth


----------



## Tapion (May 2, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Right then so I'm gonna merge this with the convo thread since you won't get much help in here. You yourself didn't seem like you were willing to start one piece again anyways so



I mean I was, but if its not worth it why bother?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 2, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah I couldn't believe it either, he was MIA for so long. And even before then he was only posting on TMF occasionally. He didn't react to me asking him if he was going to post around here though. So don't scare him away, Marc





Marcelle.B said:


> Too late, I already asked him



Looks like you scared him away after all.


----------



## Soca (May 2, 2018)

Tapion said:


> I mean I was, but if its not worth it why bother?


For curiosity sake where exactly did you stop?


GrizzlyClaws said:


> Looks like you scared him away after all.


shut the hell up


----------



## Tapion (May 2, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> For curiosity sake where exactly did you stop?



Think it was around the end of Dressrosa and going into the new arc, but really I'd say Fisherman island. After fisherman island I'd say I lost interest but didn't want to stop as yet. I've basically been skimming through the chapters right up to Dressrosa to which I thought It didn't make sense to do that and outright stopped.

On another note. I've dropped Food wars around the time Azami appeared. I've also dropped Seven Deadly Sins when Diane was in a maze. I've also dropped TK Ghoul as well. 

I've done a lot of dropping it seems. I'd say all the series felt like such a chore to read. Maybe there's a pattern I'm not noticing.


----------



## MO (May 2, 2018)

Tapion said:


> I mean I was, but if its not worth it why bother?


it's worth it. Big  Mom and her crew are amazing you are going to love it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (May 3, 2018)

Coming off of OP hiatus 

Stopped at the Zoh arc before cake island arc

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## El Hit (May 3, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> Coming off of OP hiatus
> 
> Stopped at the Zoh arc before cake island arc


This arc was shit with some good moments. Sanji is now ruined so if you like him find another strawhat to like

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (May 3, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> Coming off of OP hiatus
> 
> Stopped at the Zoh arc before cake island arc


hurry and catch up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (May 3, 2018)

El Hit said:


> This arc was shit with some good moments. Sanji is now ruined so if you like him find another strawhat to like


Don't listen to this cat. The arc was fine.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## El Hit (May 3, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Don't listen to this cat. The arc was fine.


It is too much pis and cis dude, with doffy hurts but with a yonkou is unacceptable.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (May 3, 2018)

El Hit said:


> This arc was shit with some good moments. Sanji is now ruined so if you like him find another strawhat to like



I'm more of a Zoro/Law fan 



Marcelle.B said:


> hurry and catch up



I will OuO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Hit (May 3, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> I'm more of a Zoro/Law fan
> 
> 
> 
> I will OuO


They were missed this arc, there are a few character just as badass this arc tho so them make the arc watchable


----------



## Vegeta (May 3, 2018)

VOTE CELL!

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MO (May 3, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> I'm more of a Zoro/Law fan
> 
> 
> 
> I will OuO


you are going to love the big mom pirates.They are great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mariko (May 5, 2018)

MO said:


> you are going to love the big mom pirates.They are great.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> Coming off of OP hiatus
> 
> Stopped at the Zoh arc before cake island arc


----------



## MO (May 5, 2018)

beautiful.


----------



## Mariko (May 5, 2018)

MO said:


> beautiful.


----------



## El Hit (May 7, 2018)

MO said:


> you are going to love the big mom pirates.They are great.


Ahahaha...mamamama...why oda why

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MO (May 7, 2018)

childish gambino new music video is just so weird.


----------



## Soca (May 7, 2018)

MO said:


> childish gambino new music video is just so weird.


Not really. It was just dark ish. 

I was more focused on Sza's 10 second cameo tho



she's so fine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MO (May 7, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Not really. It was just dark ish.
> 
> I was more focused on Sza's 10 second cameo tho
> 
> ...


the way he was walking and dancing was just funny.


----------



## Soca (May 12, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> As your fellow submod associate I tried to prevent it precisely.
> 
> Since I know you're from Cuba I know you're a commie too, and between comrades we must help each other.



I'm from trinidad and I live in canada lol who told you I was from cuba


----------



## Mariko (May 12, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> I'm from trinidad and I live in canada lol who told you I was from cuba



You want to keep your commie side secret, I can get that. 

Come here my "secret" commie homie  

We all must stay silent before the great class struggle.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (May 12, 2018)

Cuba


----------



## Soca (May 17, 2018)

@MO
@Samehadaman
@Typhon

This convo thread is now our base of operations and fuckery

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Samehadaman (May 17, 2018)

Lin D. Bergh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (May 17, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (May 17, 2018)

Baba said:


>


baba yaga


----------



## Baba (May 17, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> baba yaga


Black Panther


----------



## Soca (May 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> Black Panther


I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Baba (May 17, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> I don't know what you're talking about


yeaaaaaa suuuuureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## B Rabbit (May 17, 2018)

Can I make my Karasu Inc thread?


----------



## Kinjin (May 18, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Can I make my Karasu Inc thread?


Do it. [HASHTAG]#TeamKarasu[/HASHTAG]

@cry77 @Ruse @convict


----------



## Soca (May 18, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Can I make my Karasu Inc thread?


Go for it.


----------



## Soca (May 20, 2018)

Sherlōck said:


> @Marcelle.B do you know where I can get Japanese raw of chapter 551?


Nah I dunno.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Suit (May 20, 2018)

can i join in the fuckery

i'm lonely


----------



## Soca (May 20, 2018)

Suit said:


> can i join in the fuckery
> 
> i'm lonely


Sure


----------



## Tony Lou (May 21, 2018)

If live action One Piece is ever made, I want Kizaru to be played by Jeff Goldblum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (May 21, 2018)

Luiz said:


> If live action One Piece is ever made, I want Kizaru to be played by Jeff Goldblum.


Nah he'd be stuttering too much lol


----------



## Tony Lou (May 21, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Nah he'd be stuttering too much lol



Jeff doesn't actually stutter that much. It is just a meme.

And well, Kizaru isn't exactly a fast talker.


----------



## Shrike (May 21, 2018)

Luiz said:


> If live action One Piece is ever made, I want Kizaru to be played by Jeff Goldblum.



Jeffrey is cool, but he is in his sixties; he is way past his prime. But if I could see his younger self as Kizaru, sure

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MO (May 21, 2018)

the OL has been dead these past few days.


----------



## Soca (May 21, 2018)

MO said:


> the OL has been dead these past few days.


eh that's an overstatement. 

It's about as active as it usually is when there's no chapter


----------



## MO (May 22, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> eh that's an overstatement.
> 
> It's about as active as it usually is when there's no chapter


lets talk about something.


----------



## Soca (May 22, 2018)

MO said:


> lets talk about something.


asian broads


----------



## MO (May 22, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> asian broads


not girls.

hows life? :33


----------



## Soca (May 22, 2018)

MO said:


> not girls.







> hows life? :33



Can't say for sure 

How's your life?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (May 22, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Can't say for sure
> 
> How's your life?


life is okay, pretty boring. what do you for a living? :33


----------



## Soca (May 22, 2018)

MO said:


> life is okay, pretty boring. what do you for a living? :33


Mod narutoforums. I'm super good at it too

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## MO (May 22, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Mod narutoforums. I'm super good at it too


----------



## Soca (May 22, 2018)

MO said:


>



you know this to be true

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Samehadaman (May 24, 2018)

MO said:


> life is okay, pretty boring. what do you for a living? :33





Marcelle.B said:


> Mod narutoforums. I'm super good at it too



Career talk, that's relevant as I got a job offer today. 

Have to move to the opposite end of the EU though. But that's adventure.


----------



## Soca (May 24, 2018)

Samehadaman said:


> Career talk, that's relevant as I got a job offer today.
> 
> Have to move to the opposite end of the EU though. But that's adventure.


It must pay a lot if you you have to move so far away


----------



## Samehadaman (May 24, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> It must pay a lot if you you have to move so far away



Not that much but I'm unemployed currently so any pay is a lot more. 

Also no kids or woman means I'm a free bird.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MO (May 24, 2018)

Samehadaman said:


> Not that much but I'm unemployed currently so any pay is a lot more.
> 
> Also no kids or woman means I'm a free bird.


take it. Go experience a new city and fuck some new bitches.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony Lou (May 25, 2018)

Sanders

So HARD BOILED!!


----------



## Pocalypse (May 26, 2018)

NOX said:


> I'm so sad Pocalpyse. Your greatness wanes which each pro-Hancock post you make. Soon you reputation on Waifu status will be on PwnGoat level in regards to Tier Threads.





NOX said:


> One Month Ban if Liverpool lose the Champions League.



my man NOX hold this fat L

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nox (May 26, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> my man NOX hold this fat L



@Marcelle.B It is 27/05 for me. The next time you see me 27/06 (my birthday), i’ll be 24. Grown up, physically, mentally and possibly spiritually. Until then I bid [HASHTAG]#AdmiralGang[/HASHTAG], [HASHTAG]#RevMilitia[/HASHTAG] and The Brotherhood of Zoro goodbye. Keep this place strong. Now send me to the Bushes for One Month.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Soca (May 26, 2018)

NOX said:


> @Marcelle.B It is 27/05 for me. The next time you see me 27/06 (my birthday), i’ll be 24. Grown up, physically, mentally and possibly spiritually. Until then I bid [HASHTAG]#AdmiralGang[/HASHTAG], [HASHTAG]#RevMilitia[/HASHTAG] and The Brotherhood of Zoro goodbye. Keep this place strong. Now send me to the Bushes for One Month.


noooooo I don't wanna 

It's not that serious

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Pocalypse (May 27, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> noooooo I don't wanna
> 
> It's not that serious



A man's word is his bond boi, he must pay his dues

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nox (May 27, 2018)

I have a confession to make. Im actually not a man.......but a god.


----------



## Soca (May 27, 2018)

ite Imma ban you for a day cuz I don't want cats on hiatus for petty shit like this lol


----------



## Kinjin (May 27, 2018)

Football is serious business, Marc.

NOX has my utmost respect. Truly a quality poster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (May 27, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Football is serious business, Marc.
> 
> NOX has my utmost respect. Truly a quality poster.


Exactly why I don't want him gone for so long


----------



## Pocalypse (May 27, 2018)

Good precedent set here to turn future bets meaningless. I will remember this if it should happen to me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (May 27, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Good precedent set here to turn future bets meaningless. I will remember this if it should happen to me


Oh you don't have to worry I'll make sure if you lose a ban bet for a month you'll be banned for exactly that time

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Pocalypse (May 27, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Oh you don't have to worry I'll make sure if you lose a ban bet for a month you'll be banned for exactly that time



I will just invoke this precedent and get unbanned straight after, favouritism won't work in the courts when there's a legit precedent laid out


----------



## Soca (May 27, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> I will just invoke this precedent and get unbanned straight after, favouritism won't work in the courts when there's a legit precedent laid out


 and who exactly is gonna unban you?


----------



## Pocalypse (May 27, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> and who exactly is gonna unban you?



other mods can see threads right?

and i still have a couple of connections with other mods with the same power as you. If I provide the evidence it's clearly gonna be in my favour, you've set the rules here.


----------



## Soca (May 27, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> other mods can see threads right?
> 
> and i still have a couple of connections with other mods with the same power as you. If I provide the evidence it's clearly gonna be in my favour, you've set the rules here.


What rules did I set?


----------



## Pocalypse (May 27, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> What rules did I set?



You've turned future bets meaningless even when the poster in question was happy to go through with it (and people should follow through with bets) so if I do get banned I can just say well this mod overturned a month ban into a one day ban for this x poster, the same rule has to apply to everyone else now too otherwise you ain't impartial which I can call out on


----------



## Soca (May 27, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> You've turned future bets meaningless even when the poster in question was happy to go through with it (and people should follow through with bets) so if I do get banned I can just say well this mod overturned a month ban into a one day ban for this x poster, the same rule has to apply to everyone else now too otherwise you ain't impartial which I can call out on



First things first y'all went and decided on that lengthy ass bet without letting me know what's up. Why y'all thought I'd approve on a ban that would kick out quality posters for a month is ludicrous as fuck


----------



## Pocalypse (May 27, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> First things first y'all went and decided on that lengthy ass bet without letting me know what's up. Why y'all thought I'd approve on a ban that would kick out quality posters for a month is ludicrous as fuck



Since when did mods have to approve of bets between posters? That's none of your business


----------



## Soca (May 27, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Since when did mods have to approve of bets between posters? That's none of your business



That's how it's always been. What you think cats could set up contests in here for big avatars or some other prize without approval from the section staff too? Even sig bets are regulated to an extent just so cats don't go overboard lol


----------



## Pocalypse (May 27, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> That's how it's always been. What you think cats could set up contests in here for big avatars or some other prize without approval from the section staff too? Even sig bets are regulated to an extent just so cats don't go overboard lol



No it hasn't lol I've had bets in the Nardo and Bleach sections between posters and without mod intervention like changing avatars and sigs because the choice is between us. Avatars/forum prizes is different, that can only be done by mods so obviously no one's going to be stupid enough to make those bets because they're prizes but these bets are different because it's between posters. "Quality of poster" is a ridiculous excuse just because you like NOX lol that means if it was anyone else you wouldn't have a problem. At the end of the day a bet is a bet, you gotta hold on to your word.


----------



## Soca (May 27, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> No it hasn't lol I've had bets in the Nardo and Bleach sections between posters and without mod intervention like changing avatars and sigs because the choice is between us. Avatars/forum prizes is different, that can only be done by mods so obviously no one's going to be stupid enough to make those bets because they're prizes but these bets are different because it's between posters. "Quality of poster" is a ridiculous excuse just because you like NOX lol that means if it was anyone else you wouldn't have a problem. At the end of the day a bet is a bet, you gotta hold on to your word.


Well good for nardo and bleach 

Next time head over there or the contests section or the football section to get that ban bet set up lol a month ban 

Y'all wild as fuck coming through here with that


----------



## Pocalypse (May 27, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Well good for nardo and bleach
> 
> Next time head over there or the contests section or the football section to get that ban bet set up lol a month ban
> 
> Y'all wild as fuck coming through here with that



No need to now when I can setup one month bans and expect a one day ban, thanks Marc


----------



## Soca (May 27, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> No need to now when I can setup one month bans and expect a one day ban, thanks Marc



I'm telling you if you set up those lengthy bans in other sections and the section mods let you fly with it then it's because _*they *_approved it and asked the super mods to ban y'all since they can't do it themselves and if you got a super mod to ban you I guarantee they've asked the section mods to see if it was okay first because if they didn't they would've stepped over borders. It's why when certain trolls act up when section mods aren't around they have to talk to us first on what actions to take with them. 

Everything goes through a ladder first breh lol be glad I even banned dude for a football ban in a one piece section


----------



## Pocalypse (May 27, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> I'm telling you if you set up those lengthy bans in other sections and the section mods let you fly with it then it's because _*they *_approved it and asked the super mods to ban y'all since they can't do it themselves and if you got a super mod to ban you I guarantee they've asked the section mods to see if it was okay first because if they didn't they would've stepped over borders. It's why when certain trolls act up when section mods aren't around they have to talk to us first on what actions to take with them.
> 
> Everything goes through a ladder first breh lol be glad I even banned dude for a football ban in a one piece section



> be glad

First of, nice try but there isn't any animosity between me and NOX. A bet is a bet regardless of who it is. 

Second, this was a bet between posters. NOX lost and was happy to take the month ban, the circumstances he setup and he held on to his word. You said no because he's a quality poster and you like him so you give him a one day ban. So going by that I'm just saying if I lose a future bet, I expect a one day ban too. Fair right? Or you going to admit you're playing a game of favourites?


----------



## Soca (May 27, 2018)

I never said there was any beef between you both. Why this is suddenly being taken seriously is weird because I thought everyone was fucking around but I guess not, so here's how it is.

If y'all tryna set up ban bets in here set it to only being a day or at most a week. Anything more than that and I'm not approving it, especially if it's not one piece related. I'm not that cool to be letting cats just run bets for anything in here.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 27, 2018)

Whatever


----------



## Mariko (May 29, 2018)

"Marcalypse convo thread"


----------



## Soca (May 29, 2018)

yaa


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 30, 2018)

Give me rep, *biches*!


----------



## MO (May 31, 2018)

I just floped my physics summative. On some dumb shit.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 31, 2018)

What happened @Mo?


----------



## Garcher (May 31, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Lets be real.
> 
> Sanji x Viola
> Zoro x Robin
> ...


we all know Law is going steal Zoro's woman

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rabbit (May 31, 2018)

Law is going to get badder bitch not even introdiced yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2018)

Law x Bepo  




B Rabbit said:


> Lets be real.
> 
> Sanji x Viola


thats hot  .. Viola is pure fire tbh tbf 



> Zoro x Robin


these have barely interacted, _ever_ .. also Zoro is into swords ( )



> Luffy x Hancock


yes



> Usopp x Nami


only an occasional threesome if Kaya dont mind


----------



## Gianfi (May 31, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Lets be real.
> 
> Sanji x Viola
> Zoro x Robin
> ...



Franky x Robin
Zoro x Tashigi
Usopp x that girl in his island
Sanji x Nami 
But I agree Luffy x Hancock


----------



## TheOmega (May 31, 2018)

Muah said:


> Lol the winner tag just isnt enough. I just keep picturing Drake getting punched in the stomach by King Push n pull. Next telegrams image for sure.





Marcelle.B said:


> Son I had that shit on repeat all day. Push is disgusting with it
> 
> _o.v.o 40 hunched over like he 80
> tick tick tick
> ...



Can somebody make an edit of Drake's face on Ace's and Pusha T's on Akainu's?


----------



## Franky (May 31, 2018)

I heard some fucks talking about pairing Robin with anyone other than Franky.

I just wanted to stop by and say you are wrong and you cannot prove otherwise.

Ciao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sherlōck (May 31, 2018)

Pairings discussion? When did it become Nardo section?

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Soca (May 31, 2018)

TheOmega said:


> Can somebody make an edit of Drake's face on Ace's and Pusha T's on Akainu's?


I'll make it later

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gledania (May 31, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> these have barely interacted, _ever_ .. also Zoro is into swords ( )



Law X Robin would be good. 

Sanji X Violat too , a king with a queen , but she will end up killing him : in dressrosa husband get killed for cheating.
PuddingXSanji is good ... they are both cooks, but who wich to see Sanji's daughter with 3 eyes and 3 rooled eyebrows .... ?

Nami with some kind of geograph/navigator with same dream.

As for zoro , he need a swoordwoman ... he will let her play with his 4 swords ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2018)

Here my pairings then: 

Luffy X Katakuri (X Hancock)

Zoro X Mihawk (X Perona)

Sanji X Pudding (X Viola)

Nami X Koala (X Robin)

Usopp X his right hand (X his left hand)

Robin X Dragon (X Koala)

Chopper X Carrot 

You wanted it, you got it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gledania (May 31, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Here my pairings then:
> 
> *Chopper X Carrot *
> 
> You wanted it, you got it.



The only thing I can agree with.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Law X Robin would be good.


it really would be

also helps that Law is much closer to her age than ~Luffy or Zoro


IIRC Law is 26 post-TS, compared to ~21 post-TS Zoro


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2018)

Ppl here arn't "liberal" enough, don't you think dear @Shrike

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (May 31, 2018)

There we go. Go crazy y'all.


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Damn y'all know how to run a gag straight into the ground. Let's kill this pairing talk for the time being or move it on over to the convo thread in the OL.



Who plays with fire eventually burns himself, you should know that Marc.


----------



## Soca (May 31, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Who plays with fire eventually burns himself, you should know that Marc.


I am the fire. Get burned


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2018)

@Marcelle.B


----------



## Soca (May 31, 2018)

You called?


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> I am the fire. Get burned



You set the fire, you just had to stop it.


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2018)

@mob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (May 31, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> You set the fire, you just had to stop it.



I guess the saying is true. No one man can have all this power. Least for now 

Bout to get a new hammer. Wanna be the test subject? As a joke of course

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2018)

Now I can't wait for the pairing threads storm after the chap's out.


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> I guess the saying is true. No one man can have all this power. Least for now
> 
> Bout to get a new hammer. Wanna be the test subject? As a joke of course



No thanks.


----------



## Shrike (May 31, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Ppl here arn't "liberal" enough, don't you think dear @Shrike



You know I hate that word 

But yes, you guys are boring, you need to switch it up a bit, like female Ivankov x Jack

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Soca (May 31, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Now I can't wait for the pairing threads storm after the chap's out.


Under no circumstance will you guys spam the section especially when I know y'all about to do it out of spite.


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Under no circumstance will you guys spam the section especially when I know y'all about to do it out of spite.



This is why I suggested a sticky thread about that, as for the complains thread remember?


----------



## TheOmega (May 31, 2018)

Hey how about instead of green/red rep you were able to display how many thumbs up, thumbs down, winner, tier specialists etc a person got? That way you can kinda get a feel of that's person's impact/presence on the forums

And also keep the message aspect of the rep system


----------



## Mυgen (May 31, 2018)

OLC back to life?


----------



## TheOmega (May 31, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> I'll make it later



Niice. Thanks


----------



## Soca (May 31, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> This is why I suggested a sticky thread about that, as for the complains thread remember?



In all my 12 years of being here nobody has seriously taken one piece pairings seriously to the point of making entire threads dedicated to them and when it is it's always sarcastic shit 


But if you're really really really serious then I'll make it and sticky it on top the OL.



TheOmega said:


> Hey how about instead of green/red rep you were able to display how many thumbs up, thumbs down, winner, tier specialists etc a person got? That way you can kinda get a feel of that's person's impact/presence on the forums



You can see that on your own profile


----------



## Gledania (May 31, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> it really would be
> 
> also helps that Law is much closer to her age than ~Luffy or Zoro
> 
> ...



Zoro was making a bad comment about her age in the anime but choose to shut up in the end. (Good for him, he would be dead). She was called "young lady" by a guy and he tried to refut him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (May 31, 2018)

Mυgen said:


> OLC back to life?


Nope lol


----------



## Shrike (May 31, 2018)

Jack should be standard in pairings. I mean, who else could be a good match for some giant fish like Shirahoshim. He can bite, and that trunk 

@White Rabbit  Viola is Doffy's, even Oda said so

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Soca (May 31, 2018)

Shrike said:


> Jack should be standard in pairings. I mean, who else could be a good match for some giant fish like Shirahoshim. He can bite, and that trunk
> 
> @White Rabbit  Viola is Doffy's, even Oda said so


He's not her type


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> In all my 12 years of being here nobody has seriously taken one piece pairings seriously to the point of making entire threads dedicated to them and when it is it's always sarcastic shit
> 
> 
> But if you're really really really serious then I'll make it and sticky it on top the OL.
> ...



Could really be fun 


Or not....


----------



## Soca (May 31, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Could really be fun
> 
> 
> Or not....


Maybe. Shipping threads in general don't do numbers


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2018)

I bet Viola will visit Doffy every day in ID

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mob (May 31, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> @mob

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Maybe. Shipping threads in general don't do numbers



Because I wasn't part of them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gledania (May 31, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Sanji/reiju

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mob (May 31, 2018)

Gledania said:


>


Jesus that was my reaction as well

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2018)

Gledania said:


>


why did you quote me ??


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2018)

Gledania said:


>





mob said:


> Jesus that was my reaction as well



Shiba really went full liberal on this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gledania (May 31, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> why did you quote me ??


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2018)

??? ??


althoug, Sanji x Reiju is hawt

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2018)

touche


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2018)

she can take care of him emotionally like other women cant

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shrike (May 31, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> she can take care of him emotionally like other women cant



While other women kept hitting Sanji, she was there for him


----------



## Mob (May 31, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Shiba really went full liberal on this one


How can anyone be into i*c*st

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gledania (May 31, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Shiba really went full liberal on this one



That's why I like him x).

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2018)

mob said:


> How can anyone be into i*c*st



Ask Shiby

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Mob (May 31, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Ask Shiby


Dogs dont care about that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2018)

mob said:


> Dogs dont care about that



Dogs? 

I fucked my cousin (the opposite actually) when I was 14. I'm not dead. Nor him.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mob (May 31, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Dogs?
> 
> I fucked my cousin (the opposite actually) when I was 14. I'm not dead. Nor him.


Fucking someone elses cousins is acceptable but not your own


----------



## Gledania (May 31, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Dogs?
> 
> I fucked my cousin (the opposite actually) when I was 14. I'm not dead. Nor him.



I would too  .... many arabic country don't see it as i*c*st at all (my cousin is really sexy :3 too bad she's the religious sort ) but my sister ? ... hmm ... .... nope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2018)

mob said:


> Fucking someone elses cousins is acceptable but not your own



Why not?  

Not my bro. And it's not like we got babies or else. 

Just an advanced "touche pipi" no more

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> TIL



TIL?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> TIL?


Today I Learned

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Today I Learned



TIL2 then.


----------



## TheOmega (May 31, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> In all my 12 years of being here nobody has seriously taken one piece pairings seriously to the point of making entire threads dedicated to them and when it is it's always sarcastic shit
> 
> 
> But if you're really really really serious then I'll make it and sticky it on top the OL.
> ...


I know that. I mean make THAT what gets displayed instead of the rep meter


----------



## Soca (May 31, 2018)

TheOmega said:


> I know that. I mean make THAT what gets displayed instead of the rep meter


I don't think we can 

@Xiammes right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (May 31, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> I don't think we can
> 
> @Xiammes right?



Whats going on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (May 31, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Whats going on?


he wants to know if this is possible


TheOmega said:


> Hey how about instead of green/red rep you were able to display how many thumbs up, thumbs down, winner, tier specialists etc a person got? That way you can kinda get a feel of that's person's impact/presence on the forums
> 
> And also keep the message aspect of the rep system

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (May 31, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> he wants to know if this is possible



You should be able to see if you got to their profile, would take up way to much room on the post bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (May 31, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> You should be able to see if you got to their profile, would take up way to much room on the post bit.


Right that's what I said. 

tnx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Right that's what I said.
> 
> tnx



This said, the global positive ratings should replace the "likes" system, which makes no sense anymore since the other ratings are the most used.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## TheOmega (May 31, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> You should be able to see if you got to their profile, would take up way to much room on the post bit.



Question:

On the mobile version the layout doesn't show signatures and stuff so I can't speak on the desktop layout but for the mobile we see a "bar" that shows the poster's name, title and shows their admin/mod status under that.

Would it be possible to have the lil accolades on that 3rd line for the non admin/mod posters? I feel like that would be dope


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 1, 2018)

TheOmega said:


> Question:
> 
> On the mobile version the layout doesn't show signatures and stuff so I can't speak on the desktop layout but for the mobile we see a "bar" that shows the poster's name, title and shows their admin/mod status under that.
> 
> Would it be possible to have the lil accolades on that 3rd line for the non admin/mod posters? I feel like that would be dope



We used to have medals, but a XF update broke the plugin.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TheOmega (Jun 1, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> We used to have medals, but a XF update broke the plugin.



Ah I see. I hope they make a return someday


----------



## trance (Jun 2, 2018)

you can't change my mind


----------



## Soca (Jun 2, 2018)

This doesn't warrant a thread.


----------



## trance (Jun 2, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> This doesn't warrant a thread.



reported for being a fun wrecker


----------



## Mariko (Jun 2, 2018)

redrum said:


> you can't change my mind



Aniki?


----------



## Soca (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm having fun


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 2, 2018)

I kinda envy people who will get to read One Piece after it's concluded. Because there might be 120 + volumes but they are all there and you need not wait for anything, the only thing stopping you is maybe resources and your own reading speed.

I like to read when the series is still not over but at the same time I am a bit wearied by all this waiting.


----------



## Soca (Jun 2, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I kinda envy people who will get to read One Piece after it's concluded. Because there might be 120 + volumes but they are all there and you need not wait for anything, the only thing stopping you is maybe resources and your own reading speed.
> 
> I like to read when the series is still not over but at the same time I am a bit weary by all this waiting.



The only thing bad about reading it all in one is that you wouldn't get to discuss it with anyone

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 2, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> The only thing bad about reading it all in one is that you wouldn't get to discuss it with anyone



I mean you could but not only would people be likely to spoil you, but the debate would be entirely academic, so assuming you read the whole series, you may bring up some loose end or some trivial minutia, but you'd have zero chance for the discussion to ever be validated because the series would be over by then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mariko (Jun 3, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> The only thing bad about reading it all in one is that you wouldn't get to discuss it with anyone



This. Discussing the worst spoilers >>> reading the best chapters.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 3, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> The only thing bad about reading it all in one is that you wouldn't get to discuss it with anyone



The only reason that actually makes me read spoilers. I actually hate doing that, but the crew is love

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mariko (Jun 3, 2018)

Shrike said:


> The only reason that actually makes me read spoilers. I actually hate doing that, but the crew is love



Btw, ya remember my fucking dva overwatch stockings I was so proud about?  

They were supposed to go up to the top of my thighs...  

See my sig?  

Dem chinese motherfuckers    

Edit: and before I try them I ordered a dva suimsuit

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shrike (Jun 3, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Btw, ya remember my fucking dva overwatch stockings I was so proud about?
> 
> They were supposed to go up to the top of my thighs...
> 
> ...





Stop buying Chinese trash online Marizo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mariko (Jun 3, 2018)

Shrike said:


> Stop buying Chinese trash online Marizo



You told me already aniki. 

I should have listened to you. 

Edit: oh, and one day I should show you the rabbit mask. The lulz will be complete.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 4, 2018)

@Rax


----------



## Rax (Jun 4, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> @Rax


Hello

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 4, 2018)

Rax said:


> Hello


----------



## Rax (Jun 4, 2018)

STARDUSTO DURAGAHN!


----------



## Rax (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Kinjin (Jun 4, 2018)

Rax said:


> STARDUSTO DURAGAHN!


----------



## Rax (Jun 4, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 MAHOU CARDO: CHAOS NO GISHIKI!!!


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 4, 2018)

Rax said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> MAHOU CARDO: CHAOS NO GISHIKI!!!


----------



## Rax (Jun 4, 2018)

Kinjin said:


>


How's it going?


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 4, 2018)

Rax said:


> How's it going?


Good. How's the YT stuff going


----------



## Rax (Jun 4, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Good. How's the YT stuff going


Fine.

I got 74 subs now 

Reviewing some really cringe tier comics right now.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 4, 2018)

Rax said:


> Fine.
> 
> I got 74 subs now
> 
> Reviewing some really cringe tier comics right now.


Your numbers are increasing. Not bad.

Though, of all OP related things you choose to make a video about that shitty Koby spin-off?


----------



## Rax (Jun 4, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Your numbers are increasing. Not bad.
> 
> Though, of all OP related things you choose to make a video about that shitty Koby spin-off?


I chuckled at the idea.


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 4, 2018)

Rax said:


> I chuckled at the idea.


Do you read the manga weekly?


----------



## Rax (Jun 4, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Do you read the manga weekly?


Yes

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2018)

Pharaoh >= Yusei = adult Yugi > little Yugi = Jaden >> all the other shitter MCs


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2018)

also:

Ishizu = Mai = Akiza = DMG >= Kisara = Alexis >= Sherry >= Tea >= Blair >= Yubel


or something like that


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 4, 2018)

Rax said:


> Yes


Start to post in the OP telegrams to receive some Tier Specialist ratings 



Shiba D. Inu said:


> Pharaoh >= Yusei = adult Yugi > little Yugi = Jaden >> all the other shitter MCs




DM > 5D's > GX > Zexal > the rest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jun 4, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Start to post in the OP telegrams to receive some Tier Specialist ratings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno if I wanna do OP reviews though


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 4, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> also:
> 
> Ishizu = Mai = Akiza = DMG >= Kisara = Alexis >= Sherry >= Tea >= Blair >= Yubel
> 
> ...



Akiza and Alexis both had two very strong arguments 


Rax said:


> I dunno if I wanna do OP reviews though


I'd give you feedback.

Also,

Zoro or Law?

Mihawk or Shanks?

Admirals or Yonkous?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jun 4, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Akiza and Alexis both had two very strong arguments
> 
> I'd give you feedback.
> 
> ...


Fuck those losers.

I like Brook

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2018)

Law solos

Mihawk solos


----------



## Garcher (Jun 4, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> also:
> 
> Ishizu = Mai = Akiza = DMG >= Kisara = Alexis >= Sherry >= Tea >= Blair >= Yubel
> 
> ...


Alexis is number one 

might have been my first 2d crush


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2018)

My first 2d crush was either android 18 or Catwoman from Batman TAS


----------



## God Movement (Jun 5, 2018)



Reactions: Tier Specialist 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 5, 2018)

negged

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Jun 5, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> negged



Please....no!!!

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 5, 2018)

@God Movement *my* rep power *is over twice as big as yours* 

curious

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Jun 5, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @God Movement *my* rep power *is over twice as big as yours*
> 
> curious



Yeah, you're the boss. I cannot compete.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 5, 2018)

God Movement said:


> Yeah, you're the big boss. I cannot compete.


fixed


----------



## NO (Jun 6, 2018)

God Movement said:


> Yeah, you're the boss. I cannot compete.


>when the Corp admits inferiority

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Jun 6, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> >when the Corp admits inferiority



Corporation?

Quite like the Illuminati I am not sure if they truly exist or if they are a figment of your imagination, jay-san.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## NO (Jun 6, 2018)

God Movement said:


> Corporation?
> 
> Quite like the Illuminati I am not sure if they truly exist or if they are a figment of your imagination, jay-san.


The Corp is out of business already?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Jun 6, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> The Corp is out of business already?





You are my beloved student, so the Corporation (if they truly exist) has nothing against you

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 6, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> The Corp is out of business (_again_) ?


fixed

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blacku (Jun 6, 2018)

@God Movement

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 6, 2018)

a corporation full of tier specialists

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mob (Jun 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> a corporation full of tier specialists

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Jun 6, 2018)

Black otaku said:


> @God Movement



G E N J U T S U



My son is a funny person

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## God Movement (Jun 6, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


>



I am being attacked by that low life thug @Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 6, 2018)

hit him back


----------



## God Movement (Jun 6, 2018)

You hear that Weist? I have been given the authority to smoke you


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 6, 2018)

come, weakling


----------



## God Movement (Jun 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> come, weakling



Your rep is double mine. I’ll just have to destroy you with wit and superior intellect.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 6, 2018)

God Movement said:


> Your rep is double mine. I’ll just have to destroy you with wit and superior intellect.


are u goin to use your superior intellect to try and bring the corp into OL ?


----------



## God Movement (Jun 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> are u goin to use your superior intellect to try and bring the corp into OL ?



Do you think we’ll get to see Zoro and Law on Wano soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Santí (Jun 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> come, weakling



Okay.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 6, 2018)

Santi said:


> Okay.


damn, you're not even 11,000


----------



## Santí (Jun 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> damn, you're not even 11,000



Mods keep nerfing the role of your actual rep points for dumb crap like post count and now trophy points.

What can I do?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Santí (Jun 6, 2018)

That being said, your trophy points are legit half of your influence power.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 6, 2018)

yes and I will get even more trophy points after I shitpost my way to 100,000

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Muah (Jun 6, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Are they really fake tho? I always thought the things they wear under the horns were for style.
> 
> You deleted the thread i had on this subject staying i was all alone on it and it was impossible and of course something about me trolling.


----------



## Soca (Jun 6, 2018)

I can't delete threads tho 

@Muah


----------



## Muah (Jun 6, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> I can't delete threads tho
> 
> @Muah



What are you saying youve deleted dozens of my threads.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Soca (Jun 6, 2018)

Avalon said:


>


Rate out of 10. GO




Muah said:


> What are you saying youve deleted dozens of my threads.


Nah I've sent many of your threads to the landfill. I can't delete threads unless it's spam or requested


----------



## Muah (Jun 6, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Rate out of 10. GO
> 
> 
> 
> Nah I've sent many of your threads to the landfill. I can't delete threads unless it's spam or requested


Thats semantics.


----------



## Soca (Jun 6, 2018)

Muah said:


> Thats semantics.


hmmmmmm

I looked up kaido and oars threads and I haven't seen anything that you made. What was the name of yours?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 7, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Rate out of 10. GO
> 
> 
> 
> Nah I've sent many of your threads to the landfill. I can't delete threads unless it's spam or requested



shes cute, a solid 8/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Jun 7, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Rate out of 10. GO



4

next


----------



## Nox (Jun 7, 2018)

@Admiral Kizaru @Pocalypse @Black Leg Sanji What matches are you most excited to watch in te World Cup. I've been watching last years Goal Compilation and I wanna see a Germany vs France and/or Neymar Coutinho Firminho connection vs Messi O.O


----------



## Soca (Jun 7, 2018)

Avalon said:


> shes cute, a solid 8/10


rate her. go!





redrum said:


> yes?
> 
> 
> 
> ikr?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 7, 2018)

NOX said:


> @Admiral Kizaru @Pocalypse @Black Leg Sanji What matches are you most excited to watch in te World Cup. I've been watching last years Goal Compilation and I wanna see a Germany vs France and/or Neymar Coutinho Firminho connection vs Messi O.O



From the group stages:

Portugal vs Spain - this has to easily be the most hyped up match but we know in Football top teams can cancel each other out and become a 0-0 dud but just based on the teams this is the one I'm looking forward to the most. #1 easily. 

others are 

> England vs Belgium
> Germany vs Sweden
> Argentina vs Croatia


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 7, 2018)

Can Germany meet Brazil again? I wanna see the PTSD from the Brazil team if so


----------



## God Movement (Jun 7, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu 

What do you think of my rep?

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 7, 2018)

NOX said:


> IDK why but I didn't expect this at all. Im dying over here.
> 
> Nice pics other wise. Lowkey want Messi to win the World Cup and cement his status as GOAT.



Those are only the group stage matches. Besides I always support England because it's my home country but when they get out I'll jump ship like a friend, which shouldn't be too long



btw Ronaldo > Messi 

I don't wanna hear "but Messi's naturally talented and Ronaldo's just a hard worker" excuses


----------



## Soca (Jun 7, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> What ?



They praise king selassie like god back home and throughout the caribbean. It's taboo cuz it's like a cult religion 

I moved this here cuz I don't wanna stray too off the topic in the prediction thread


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 7, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> They praise king selassie like god back home and throughout the caribbean. It's taboo cuz it's like a cult religion
> 
> I moved this here cuz I don't wanna stray too off the topic in the prediction thread



And what is wrong about praising the Conquering Lion of the Tribe of Judah ? : D


----------



## Soca (Jun 7, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> And what is wrong about praising the Conquering Lion of the Tribe of Judah ? : D


lol my fam used to hound me for just listening to reggae music that promoted this. If I full blown started reppin it I'd be burned.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 7, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> lol my fam used to hound me for just listening to reggae music that promoted this. If I full blown started reppin it I'd be burned.



Fuck the Dergs

Worthless upstart scum


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 10, 2018)

When people talk about "Ice-Hockey", and you mishear it as "Ice-Haki".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2018)

MO said:


>


----------



## Nox (Jun 14, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Those are only the group stage matches. Besides I always support England because it's my home country but when they get out I'll jump ship like a friend, which shouldn't be too long
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you have to be the way you are. Ronaldo gives humans hope that with dedication and consistent training we can become transcendent. Messi is proof the gods walk among us. The WC should be answer this debate. 

Speaking of which I hope the WC camera man keeps up his good work








Cannot wait for the Instagram era's Larissa Riquelme


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2018)

> WC girls


----------



## Gledania (Jun 14, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> > WC girls



I heard there was girls walking with only the brazilian flag painted in their body during the brazil world cup ... to bad russia  is a cold place ...


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 14, 2018)

NOX said:


> Speaking of which I hope the WC camera man keeps up his good work
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a thread just for that. It's the football section tradition every WC or the Euros.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Esdese (Jun 15, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ??? ??
> 
> 
> althoug, Sanji x Reiju is hawt



disgusting 
i*c*st should only stay in porn or niche series that specify from the start
I don't want this filth in my garbage manga that i'm forced to read due to time invested and my liking of zoro

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 16, 2018)

Ever wondered how a One Piece game would be like if it was made by Arc System Works?


----------



## Soca (Jun 17, 2018)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Ever wondered how a One Piece game would be like if it was made by Arc System Works?


That's how most of the one piece games have been and it's boring. But that's only because the fighting system is repetitive and boring.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 17, 2018)

I just had the idea of Weevil wandering into Mariejois absentmindedly, and wrecking Charlos again because he doesn't get what these tiny spacesuit people keep yelling about XD


----------



## Soca (Jun 17, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I just had the idea of Weevil wandering into Mariejois absentmindedly, and wrecking Charlos again because he doesn't get what these tiny spacesuit people keep yelling about XD


How would he even get up there lol


----------



## HawkEye13 (Jun 17, 2018)

Tacos would be proud


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 17, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> How would he even get up there lol



He'd just crawl up the Red Line thinking it's a hill of some kind

Or better yet somehow walk up the side of it cause he's too stupid to notice he's defying gravity

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 18, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> That's how most of the one piece games have been and it's boring. But that's only because the fighting system is repetitive and boring.


Yeah, Pirate Warriors series was no special. And yet, J-Stars Victory VS almost look like Jump Force. Or maybe Jump Force does look like Xenoverse. But I believe ASW are more stylish in fighting games like how they did with Guilty Gear Xrd and lately Dragon Ball FighterZ.

======================================================

_♫ Jungle life, you're far away from nothing. It's all right, you won't miss home. Take a chance. Leave everything behind you, come and join me, won't be sorry. It's easy to survive! ♪_ 

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nox (Jun 18, 2018)

Boku no Hero is such an overhyped series. It’s baffling to here how much praised is lumped on it as it were somehow ground breaking. 

Edit: Anyone else have their notifications not fully show up. Sometimes I get quoted or ratings and unless I go into show all might miss them.


----------



## Soca (Jun 18, 2018)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Yeah, Pirate Warriors series was no special. And yet, J-Stars Victory VS almost look like Jump Force. Or maybe Jump Force does look like Xenoverse. But I believe ASW are more stylish in fighting games like how they did with Guilty Gear Xrd and lately Dragon Ball FighterZ.



I've been waiting for a one piece fighter like dragon ball fighterz for so long. It ain't never gonna happen 


> ======================================================
> 
> _♫ Jungle life, you're far away from nothing. It's all right, you won't miss home. Take a chance. Leave everything behind you, come and join me, won't be sorry. It's easy to survive! ♪_
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


What is wrong with you 



NOX said:


> Boku no Hero is such an overhyped series. It’s baffling to here how much praised is lumped on it as it were somehow ground breaking.



It's because of All Might. He's an inspiration like Whitebeard


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 18, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> I've been waiting for a one piece fighter like dragon ball fighterz for so long. It ain't never gonna happen


Someone gotta give BandaiNamco a shout.


			
				Marcelle.B said:
			
		

> What is wrong with you


A lot actually. A lot.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 22, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __ 


















*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Muah (Jun 23, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> rate her. go!


Not going to lie shes cute. Out of all the anorexic ghost demons from the rimg thst you post shes probably the cutest. Im that weirdfaced cute kind of way.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 23, 2018)

One Piece: Jango's Dance Carnival. Released on March 3rd, 2001 and featuring the song Ready by Folder5.

I think this short animated film was meant for a celebration of the new millennia, 2001. Even the title of the song, "Ready" as if it says be ready for the new millennia that is full of surprises. The Mirrorball Island represent East Blue as such a small world. Once the mirrorball break, it reveals a greater and bigger world that the StrawHats must get "Ready" for. That is Grand-Line.

Anyone thought of that?


----------



## faisal1989 (Jun 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 24, 2018)

faisal1989 said:


>


It's like a college essay


----------



## Shrike (Jun 24, 2018)

I like Togashi's fights waaaaaay more so I would welcome it.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 27, 2018)

TL,DR


----------



## Nox (Jun 28, 2018)

Croatia. Belgium. Germany eliminated  This leaves my hopes in France (aka African Avengers ) and Brazil. Hope at least one African team gets to the Quarter Finals.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 28, 2018)

Not gonna spoil anything but....anyone having any expectations at present can safely chuck them overboard completely.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 29, 2018)

Don't @ me


----------



## Soca (Jun 29, 2018)

this really doesn't need it's own thread..


----------



## Nox (Jun 30, 2018)

What did I say about the African Avengers? France's been giving out free meals


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 2, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> this really doesn't need it's own thread..


But Janet Jackson's tits deserve a thread.


----------



## Soca (Jul 2, 2018)

ArabianLuffy said:


> But Janet Jackson's tits deserve a thread.


maybe in the early 2000s

not now


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 2, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> maybe in the early 2000s
> 
> not now


If there was a time machine, I would kidnap Janet from year 1984.


----------



## Soca (Jul 3, 2018)

@MO is this you?


----------



## MO (Jul 3, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> @MO is this you?


I dont see anything?


----------



## Soca (Jul 3, 2018)

MO said:


> I dont see anything?


----------



## faisal1989 (Jul 4, 2018)

i can't stop listening to this song
what a great song 
i love her voice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 4, 2018)

faisal1989 said:


> i can't stop listening to this song
> what a great song
> i love her voice


Yep this is a classic. I always thought it would've been suited in an ol school anime intro lol

This is a good one too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gledania (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## faisal1989 (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## faisal1989 (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Nox (Jul 6, 2018)

faisal1989 said:


> i can't stop listening to this song
> what a great song
> i love her voice



Youtube recommended this video to me last year. Its amazing. I had listened to this Weeknd edit


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 9, 2018)

Man, I really hate translations that spell Mariejois as Mary Geoise. 

Yes, yes, I know that both are correct. I just think the second option looks ugly.


----------



## nyugimon (Jul 12, 2018)

during dressrosa, how gory would the outcome be? i think there'd be a massive pile of blood and organs and sliced people, enough to satisfy the mangaka of berserk.

-would all his unconscious crew members be killed by it? i wonder if doflamingo would just move to another island and get drunk after those events

-if fuji isn't killed by birdcage, what would be his next course of action after everyone else is dead? would he be rly sad?

dying from birdcage would be a grisly death so i was curious .


----------



## Soca (Jul 12, 2018)

nyugimon said:


> during dressrosa, how gory would the outcome be? i think there'd be a massive pile of blood and organs and sliced people, enough to satisfy the mangaka of berserk.
> 
> -would all his unconscious crew members be killed by it? i wonder if doflamingo would just move to another island and get drunk after those events
> 
> ...


This really doesn't warrant it's own thread tbh. Moving to the convo.


----------



## nyugimon (Jul 13, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> This really doesn't warrant it's own thread tbh. Moving to the convo.



excuse me for saying this but what warrants its own thread? most threads in ohara library should be posted here too.


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2018)

nyugimon said:


> excuse me for saying this but what warrants its own thread?


Questions that don't already have answers to them usually which yours does but you just wanna talk about goriness and death.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 15, 2018)

Just caught up with OP. WCI arc and the intro to the Reverie and world situation were both very good. Quite impressive how fresh and unpredictable OP is after 900+ chapters 

Only disappointment is, Sanji and Pudding said goodbye. Looks like Oda is gonna stick to his no romance policy with no exception

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 15, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Only disappointment is, Sanji and Pudding said goodbye. Looks like Oda is gonna stick to his no romance policy with no exception


Indeed. The only true love story that he'll allow is the love for the sea...and meat


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 16, 2018)

Here's a question for everyone. If you would like to see some of the ONE PIECE characters been drawn by one of the two artists, who would you choose? Yoji Shinkawa or Ayami Kojima?

Yoji Shinkawa known for contribution in arts concepts of characters designs for the video game series, Metal Gear Solid. Ayami Kojima on the other hand known as a character designer for the video game series, Castlevania.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MO (Jul 17, 2018)

@Soca how do you turn off email notifications?


----------



## Soca (Jul 17, 2018)

MO said:


> @Soca how do you turn off email notifications?


You should be able to take it off in your preferences.


----------



## MO (Jul 17, 2018)

@Soca it's not working.


----------



## Soca (Jul 17, 2018)

MO said:


> @Soca it's not working.


What specially are you trying to stop notifications for?


----------



## MO (Jul 17, 2018)

Soca said:


> What specially are you trying to stop notifications for?


it keeps sending me emails of people replying to thread that I have posted in.


----------



## Soca (Jul 17, 2018)

MO said:


> it keeps sending me emails of people replying to thread that I have posted in.


I'm not sure then cuz I have email notifications turned off and I don't get anything. Does you reply options look like this?


----------



## MO (Jul 17, 2018)

Soca said:


> anything. Does you reply options look like this?


I unchecked both of those.

and for the quote notification I have no selection.


----------



## Soca (Jul 17, 2018)

MO said:


> I unchecked both of those.
> 
> and for the quote notification I have no selection.


then I definitely dunno 

@Rinoa help out pls


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 17, 2018)

MO said:


> I unchecked both of those.
> 
> and for the quote notification I have no selection.


The only option you’ve selected is to receive a new mail when a message conversation is received.


----------



## MO (Jul 17, 2018)

Rinoa said:


> The only option you’ve selected is to receive a new mail when a message is received.


when a new conversation message not a reply to a thread message.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 18, 2018)

MO said:


> when a new conversation message not a reply to a thread message.


Yep.
It's quite strange that you're receiving email notifications when quoted, this option is disabled.
I selected and unchecked again the option to receive email when quoted to see if it could be a xf bug.


----------



## MO (Jul 18, 2018)

Rinoa said:


> Yep.
> It's quite strange that you're receiving email notifications when quoted, this option is disabled.
> I selected and unchecked again the option to receive email when quoted to see if it could be a xf bug.


okay


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 18, 2018)

MO said:


> okay


If the problem persists would you mind  to uncheck the option to receive e-mail notifications when new conversation messages , and check if you keep to receive e-mail notifications when quoted, please?


----------



## MO (Jul 18, 2018)

Rinoa said:


> If the problem persists would you mind  to uncheck the option to receive e-mail notifications when new conversation messages , and check if you keep to receive emails when quoted, please?


okay.

and I just got an emails for you quot8ng me right now..


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 18, 2018)

MO said:


> okay.
> 
> and I just got an emails for you quot8ng me right now..


I expected this.
If you don't mind uncheck the e-mail notifications when message conversations and check if you keep to receive e-mails when quoted. Thank you.


----------



## MO (Jul 18, 2018)

Rinoa said:


> I expected this.
> If you don't mind uncheck the e-mail notifications when message conversations and check if you keep to receive e-mails when quoted. Thank you.


I just did and I still get it.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 18, 2018)

MO said:


> I just did and I still get it.


Ok i'll check with other admins about.
Thank you once again MO.


----------



## MO (Jul 18, 2018)

Rinoa said:


> Ok i'll check with other admins about.
> Thank you once again MO.


you welcome


----------



## Reznor (Jul 18, 2018)

@MO let me know if it's fixed now.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 18, 2018)

MO said:


> you welcome


Test


----------



## MO (Jul 18, 2018)

Reznor said:


> Test


it's works now!

thanks rez!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jul 18, 2018)

@Reznor I was wrong. I'm still getting emails.


----------



## MO (Jul 18, 2018)

@Reznor it isn't working.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 19, 2018)

Same for me. I keep getting emails, even though I have just about everything on this website off.


----------



## Soca (Jul 19, 2018)

MO said:


> @Reznor it isn't working.





Shrike said:


> Same for me. I keep getting emails, even though I have just about everything on this website off.



y'all should just make a thread in the questions and complaints section to get more recognition.


----------



## Gledania (Jul 19, 2018)

Childhood.


----------



## Soca (Jul 19, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Childhood.


You're arabic?


----------



## Gledania (Jul 19, 2018)

Soca said:


> You're arabic?



Yup.
Our anime adaptations are bad but the openings are .

I started anime in arab , then with french dub ,  and recently in english dub.


Is there any other arab her ?


----------



## Gledania (Jul 19, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu german version is meh.


The fuck america ??


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 20, 2018)

MO said:


> @Reznor it isn't working.


When you make a post and go to _more options_ do you have the receive e-mail notification unchecked as well?

Just checking all the options...


----------



## MO (Jul 20, 2018)

no I didn't. let's see if it works now.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 20, 2018)

Gledania said:


> @Shiba D. Inu german version is meh.
> 
> 
> The fuck america ??


German version is the best, fam. 

...but that's probably what all the people say about their own language when they grew up with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jul 21, 2018)

childhood




BlueDemon said:


> ...but that's probably what all the people say about their own language when they grew up with it





I don't think greeks people do.


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 21, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> German version is the best, fam.
> 
> ...but that's probably what all the people say about their own language when they grew up with it


It's the best. No questions asked.

"Reichtum, Macht und Ruhm". Whenever I hear that intro, I feel a shiver down my spine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jul 21, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> It's the best. No questions asked.
> 
> "Reichtum, Macht und Ruhm". Whenever I hear that intro, I feel a shiver down my spine.




It's not bad. It's just me  I can't mix this kind of music with the one piece world.


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 21, 2018)

Gledania said:


> It's not bad. It's just me  I can't mix this kind of music with the one piece world.




Are you still in shock because of the BH?


----------



## Gledania (Jul 21, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Are you still in shock because of the BH?



Pretty much


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 21, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Pretty much


I tried to warn you.



Kinjin said:


> Mariko = White Rabbit
> 
> You're in for a surprise.


----------



## Gledania (Jul 21, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> I tried to warn you.



Yeah that was unexpected, so manny people naked ... I'm not gonna see them the same way I did before ....


I mean ... just imagine a friend of you show you his dick .... how will you feel after that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 21, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> It's the best. No questions asked.
> 
> "Reichtum, Macht und Ruhm". Whenever I hear that intro, I feel a shiver down my spine.


this

fucking chills, fam

the whole start of GER opening 1 fit Rogers execution and the start of the Golden Age so perfect


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 21, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> this
> 
> fucking chills, fam
> 
> the whole start of GER opening 1 fit Rogers execution and the start of the Golden Age so perfect


Too bad Roger's german voice actor died last year 

His last words in the german dub were "Ich werde nicht sterben, mein Freund" which translates to  "I won't die, my friend".


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 21, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Is there any other arab her ?


Yes. By the way, I'm your father.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 21, 2018)

SWAG 4 LIFE​


----------



## Gledania (Jul 21, 2018)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Yes. By the way, I'm your father.



Nooooooooooo !


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 21, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Nooooooooooo !


What's wrong, my son? It's me, your daddy.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Rai (Jul 26, 2018)

Jump force looking good


----------



## Soca (Jul 26, 2018)

Nah I still want my 2d fighting game.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 26, 2018)

Who would win?
​


----------



## Gledania (Jul 27, 2018)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Who would win?
> ​



Phisacally speaking , ussop lose. Still, he can use a trick , like an egg on his glasses , smoke , ect , then use a bomb.

So ussop.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 27, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Phisacally speaking , ussop lose. Still, he can use a trick , like an egg on his glasses , smoke , ect , then use a bomb.
> 
> So ussop.


Physically speaking? That guy took several hits from 1-ton baseball bats and kept on going. His endurance is out of this world. Mumen Rider's got no chance.


----------



## Gledania (Jul 27, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Physically speaking? That guy took several hits from 1-ton baseball bats and kept on going. His endurance is out of this world. Mumen Rider's got no chance.



Just look what he took against that fishman on episode 9.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 27, 2018)

Should I post a versus thread/post every Friday?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 27, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Just look what he took against that fishman on episode 9.


So? Alabasta is the more recent thing. And Usopp even has CoO now, so I don't even...

Oda saying he'd be the "weakest" and "closest to a normal person" (did he say it like that?) really makes people underestimate him alot.


----------



## Gledania (Jul 27, 2018)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Should I post a versus thread/post every Friday?


As long it's not a "same world" fight cause other it's should be in the Batle doom.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 27, 2018)

Here mines then:


----------



## Gledania (Jul 27, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Here mines then:



Hmm. The sea king showed pretty good feats in term of speed to the fact he could face sonic speed.  He received damages from genos sonic and "puri puri guy" and was still allright. Also, he can regenerate and heal wouds by using water. So jimbei fishman karate is not going to help him.

In earth he may win , depending of how much strong jimbei's haki may be.

But underwater I don't know.

Genos blitz franky : too much speed. Franky is not going to handle a speed like that.

As the last one , the zorotard fanboy in my soul forbid me to put any swordman above zoro.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 27, 2018)

Genos is a bigger jobber than Sanji from One Piece 

Genos is a bigger jobber than fucking SHINJI from Bleach


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 28, 2018)

I was just thinking; imagine if Luffy vs Katakuri was animated with BNHA or OPM level of animation.  I wouldn't be ready.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 29, 2018)

Hell I'll be fine if we had Vergo vs. Smoker and Law level shit.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 29, 2018)

Smoke weed everyday.


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 31, 2018)

@Astro

Post this emote you made once in the thread below so it gets added


----------



## Nox (Jul 31, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> @Astro
> 
> Post this emote you made once in the thread below so it gets added



I didn't make it but Imma do it regardless.


----------



## Gledania (Aug 1, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Gledania (Aug 4, 2018)

Wich seem's the less impossible for you ?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 5, 2018)

Damn. Message from my big bro this morning. He's going to Japan with his GF tonight. 

I'm mad. He's never been interested in mangas or ramens.


----------



## Gledania (Aug 5, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Damn. Message from my big bro this morning. He's going to Japan with his GF tonight.
> 
> I'm mad. He's never been interested in mangas or ramens.




It's like someone taking a photo with Oda without being a one piece fan.


----------



## Soca (Aug 8, 2018)

Putting this back in it's place


----------



## Gledania (Aug 8, 2018)

Soca said:


> Putting this back in it's place




....


???? 

 Putting what where ????


----------



## Soca (Aug 8, 2018)

Gledania said:


> ....
> 
> 
> ????
> ...


convo back in the battledome


----------



## Gledania (Aug 8, 2018)

Why ?


----------



## Soca (Aug 8, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Why ?


Just testing the waters to see if the bd will make more use of this again than the OL


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 9, 2018)

Gledania said:


> It's like someone taking a photo with Oda without being a one piece fan.


Mariko's face when she indeed gets that selfie from her bro


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2018)

Gledania said:


>


----------



## Gledania (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2018)

bow bow bow bow

I need spoilers or imma lose it


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Soca said:


> bow bow bow bow
> 
> I need spoilers or imma lose it


Nothing happens, and then a break.


----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2018)

Zeta42 said:


> Nothing happens, and then a break.


If we can get to see more Bepo I'd be happy to be honest.


----------



## Gledania (Aug 14, 2018)

Soca said:


> If we can get to see more Bepo I'd be happy to be honest.


You ... you ... joined the [HASHTAG]#Bepobestminkever[/HASHTAG] fanclub already ???


----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2018)

Gledania said:


> You ... you ... joined the [HASHTAG]#Bepobestminkever[/HASHTAG] fanclub already ???


Nekomamushi is the best mink



but since he's not available then bepo's the next best thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Aug 14, 2018)

Please tell me we get spoilers at least wednesday morning?


----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2018)

Furinji Saiga said:


> Please tell me we get spoilers at least wednesday morning?


It comes out at the regular time afaik


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 14, 2018)

Wait why move into the telegrams ?


----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Wait why move into the telegrams ?


It's not getting much love in the battledome and ol so why not 

Everyone gathers here and uses the spoiler discussion thread as a casual convo thread anyways so I'm testing this as the new casual convo thread


----------



## Shrike (Aug 14, 2018)

I agree with the move. Trying out maneuvers like this could keep the forum afloat, or what is left of it at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 14, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Mariko's face when she indeed gets that selfie from her bro



He send us pics of his GF eating some weird stuffs. And some random street pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vengarl (Aug 14, 2018)

Gledania said:


> You can add berserk.


May as well add Vagabond, if we include manga that never get updates


----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2018)

Looking at those pics really makes me feel claustrophobic. Why is every street so narrow


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 14, 2018)

Soca said:


> Looking at those pics really makes me feel claustrophobic. Why is every street so narrow



Last one seems broad enough : P


----------



## Mariko (Aug 14, 2018)

Soca said:


> Looking at those pics really makes me feel claustrophobic. Why is every street so narrow



Well, in many french old cities (Paris included) streets are generally like those in the pics... And I like it.

While when I went in NY city, aside chinatown and some other down-Manhattan districts, streets were vertiginous.

The sidewalks themselves were like the Champs Elysées... 

Edit:

This on the other hand interest me a lot...


----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Last one seems broad enough : P



nah it's still tight 



White Rabbit said:


> Well, in many french old cities (Paris included) streets are generally like those in the pics... And I like it.
> 
> While when I went in NY city, aside chinatown and some other down-Manhattan districts, streets were vertiginous.
> 
> ...



I never actually had kobe beef. On a scale of 1-10 how is it


----------



## Shrike (Aug 14, 2018)

Looks like they are having fun. That food looks like shit though.

@Soca Aside from what Mariko said, Japan has lots of problems related to space. Their apartments are tiny, and renting a place in a larger city such as Tokyo is insanely expensive.


----------



## Gledania (Aug 14, 2018)

Pizza > Shawarma >>>>>> Sushi



Sushi is not that great .... I can live without it.

Not the same with pizzas... @Gianfi god bless your country for this.


----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2018)

Shrike said:


> Looks like they are having fun. That food looks like shit though.
> 
> @Soca Aside from what Mariko said, Japan has lots of problems related to space. Their apartments are tiny, and renting a place in a larger city such as Tokyo is insanely expensive.



Yea it's the same situation in China. My sister went there to teach and she said the place she stayed at was small as hell. They also have a thing for spitting everywhere 



Gledania said:


> Pizza > Shawarma >>>>>> Sushi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curry > Everything


----------



## Gledania (Aug 14, 2018)

Soca said:


> Curry


----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2018)

Gledania said:


>


Curry goat is top tier son


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 14, 2018)

Those pics look nice! Japan is pretty high up on my travel list, but I got no dollahs now, so yeah...
A couple of friends of mine have been there though, I'm so envious 

@White Rabbit she's got a Strawhat, meeting with Oda confirmed 



Shrike said:


> Looks like they are having fun. That food looks like shit though.
> 
> @Soca Aside from what Mariko said, Japan has lots of problems related to space. Their apartments are tiny, and renting a place in a larger city such as Tokyo is insanely expensive.


Yeah, same problem in Hong Kong.


----------



## Shiny (Aug 14, 2018)

if i take pics of any part of my city you will just see garbage and ugliness


----------



## Gledania (Aug 14, 2018)

Soca said:


> Curry goat is top tier son



Well ... It taste good ......


Pizza is


----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2018)

Shiny said:


> if i take pics of any part of my city you will just see garbage and ugliness


eh my old hood is just bushes lol 



Gledania said:


> Well ... It taste good ......
> 
> 
> Pizza is



Guess we'll have to disagree then..or fight


----------



## Gledania (Aug 14, 2018)

Soca said:


> eh my old hood is just bushes lol
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we'll have to disagree then..or fight





Wait wait ... now that you mention it ... curry is very tasty. Yeah , best ever. Curry low diff pizza....



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm going to eat pizza this night.


----------



## Mob (Aug 14, 2018)

Gledania said:


> @Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Mariko (Aug 14, 2018)

Soca said:


> nah it's still tight
> 
> 
> 
> I never actually had kobe beef. On a scale of 1-10 how is it



Never tried real Kobe baeeff but some equivalent from France (same race/breeding methods).

It's a pretty juicy/tender and tasty beef and pbbly one of the best in the world (for those who like beef ofc, and I fucking am). 

In order to get such a top tier meat, the caws are treated with a lot of respect and love, living outside with a lot of space and eating fresh grass, but more importantly, they also drink beer and have fucking massages so they're relaxed (not to say high).

For real.

This is why it's also pretty expensive. But the result is god tier food  (sorry my dear vegan friendos).


----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Wait wait ... now that you mention it ... curry is very tasty. Yeah , best ever. Curry low diff pizza....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had pizza 2 nights ago actually. All meats 



White Rabbit said:


> Never tried real Kobe baeeff but some equivalent from France (same race/breeding methods).
> 
> It's a pretty juicy/tender and tasty beef and pbbly one of the best in the world (for those who like beef ofc, and I fucking am).
> 
> ...


> googles price in canada
> there's no real kobe beef in canada

fuck


----------



## Mariko (Aug 14, 2018)

Shrike said:


> Looks like they are having fun.



Not really tbh. Pics are boring as hell. 



Shrike said:


> That food looks like shit though.



That food looks boring as hell too.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 14, 2018)

And we're in the telegrams now, yay! 

Never had kobe beef either. I wanna eat some wicked ramen and sushi in Japan though. And all the stuff I've read about in manga.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 14, 2018)

Vengarl said:


> May as well add Vagabond, if we include manga that never get updates


And I started reading both not long ago. I feel your pain 

Also started reading Red Storm. If you like Kingdom (and battle shounen) I recommend that one too. And Kingdom in any case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Never had kobe beef either. I wanna eat some wicked ramen and sushi in Japan though. And all the stuff I've read about in manga.



You should try making some yourself, mane. It's cheaper


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 14, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> And I started reading both not long ago. I feel your pain
> 
> Also started reading Red Storm. If you like Kingdom (and battle shounen) I recommend that one too. And Kingdom in any case.




Never heard of Red Storm.... Any good?


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 14, 2018)

No Marcelle, now convos in the Telegrams.

What has this place gone too.


----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> No Marcelle, now convos in the Telegrams.
> 
> What has this place gone too.


There's no Marcelle here. Only Soca 

I gave my reasoning in the last page, go look


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 14, 2018)

I means jokes aside. You do you


----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> I means jokes aside. You do you


bless 



where the fuck you been anyways


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 14, 2018)

Best Mink is Inuarashi. He's a goodboy.


----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Best Mink is Inuarashi. He's a goodboy.


Get out.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 14, 2018)

Nah man I'll stay.

Luffy himself is a Inuarashi fanboy.


----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Nah man I'll stay.
> 
> Luffy himself is a Inuarashi fanboy.


He tried to have my mans ears bitten off lol


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 14, 2018)

It was a test for Luffy.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 14, 2018)

forkandspoon said:


> Never heard of Red Storm.... Any good?


Yeah, read through like in two days (though only because I didn't want to do what I actually had to at the time).

It's quite awesome. Politics, wars, supernatural battles. Multiple wives (though no ecchi sadly ).



Soca said:


> You should try making some yourself, mane. It's cheaper


Had self made ramen (more or less at least), haven't tried making sushi yet. It's about the enjoyment of some really good food at a really good restaurant though. Yummy.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 14, 2018)

Soca said:


> bless
> 
> 
> 
> where the fuck you been anyways



Mate why you gotta do this to me

In stereo ?


----------



## Gledania (Aug 14, 2018)

@Soca  I know this is a straaaaange question. But  what "voice" do you hear when you read someone ??? For example when you read me , what kind of sound do you hear ?

When I read your post , it's always a women voice.


----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Mate why you gotta do this to me
> 
> In stereo ?


wadyu mean 



Gledania said:


> @Soca  I know this is a straaaaange question. But  what "voice" do you hear when you read someone ??? For example when you read me , what kind of sound do you hear ?
> 
> When I read your post , it's always a women voice.


I use my own voice almost all the time


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 14, 2018)

Soca said:


> wadyu mean
> 
> 
> I use my own voice almost all the time



Them tits mate

Them tits


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 14, 2018)

Soca said:


> bless
> 
> 
> 
> where the fuck you been anyways



Arcade, Sports, OBD in terms of NF.
Starting School again in rl after a year off is a pain in my ass.


----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Them tits mate
> 
> Them tits


ite

don't stare too long tho 



B Rabbit said:


> Arcade, Sports, OBD in terms of NF.
> Starting School again in rl after a year off is a pain in my ass.



Man I hated taking the year off. It had me sloppy as fuck going back to college lol it'll probably be the same for you too.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 15, 2018)

I already feel it. I only have two classes but its still going to be a pain to basically work two full time jobs.


----------



## MO (Aug 15, 2018)

the hell is this?


----------



## Soca (Aug 15, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> I already feel it. I only have two classes but its still going to be a pain to basically work two full time jobs.



rip in pieces 


MO said:


> the hell is this?


the hell is you?


----------



## MO (Aug 15, 2018)

Soca said:


> the hell is you?


the sexiest being alive. The hell are you?


----------



## Soca (Aug 15, 2018)

MO said:


> the sexiest being alive. The hell are you?


Your superior. The sexier sexiest being alive


----------



## MO (Aug 15, 2018)

Soca said:


> Your superior. The sexier sexiest being alive


bitch plz I have no superior.


----------



## Soca (Aug 15, 2018)

MO said:


> bitch plz I have no superior.


unfortunately for you..I am here


----------



## Soca (Aug 15, 2018)

noo one man should have all that powaaaa

the clcoks ticking I just count the hourrssss

stop tripping i'm tripping off the powaaaa

till then fuck that the worlds oursssss


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 16, 2018)

Are we allowed to talk about spoilers openly in here?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 16, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Are we allowed to talk about spoilers openly in here?



It's in the spoiler section so.....

On that note I think I'd actually preffer a hiatus to the last few chapters.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 16, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Are we allowed to talk about spoilers openly in here?



T'would be nice not to, if some would like to wait a bit before reading the Wano's chaps.

I'd like to wait till the end of the year.

If I can. 

Which is pretty doubtful.


----------



## Gledania (Aug 16, 2018)

Who's the best quality poster in OL ????


----------



## Mariko (Aug 16, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Who's the best quality poster in OL ????



Me.

By far.

At least since @Black Rabbit cowardly left the section.


----------



## Soca (Aug 16, 2018)

none of y'all lasting a week without spoilers


----------



## Gledania (Aug 16, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Me.
> 
> By far.
> 
> At least since @Black Rabbit cowardly left the section.



I tough you were going to put San juan wolf or Shrike.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 16, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I tough you were going to put San juan wolf or Shrike.



Lol 

Why? 

Shrike is a friend. Biceps was my alter ego (another myself). 

And I wouldn't fuck neither a friend or my dude-self. 

No competition here. 

Just facts.


----------



## Gledania (Aug 16, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> And I wouldn't fuck neither a friend or my dude-self.



I never said anything about fucking anyone ....


----------



## Mariko (Aug 16, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I never said anything about fucking anyone ....



Forget it.

Why San Juan Wolf though?


----------



## Gledania (Aug 16, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Forget it.
> 
> Why San Juan Wolf though?



Don't know. He seem's to post a lot in OL. I checked some old post and it seem's he post since 2009. And since both of you seem's to generally agree with each other 
He also seem's to be a carrot fan too.

Or I'm mistaken him with someone else ...


----------



## Mariko (Aug 16, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Or I'm mistaken him with someone else ...



I think you do cher ami...


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 16, 2018)

idk who the best quality poster is but I'm 100% the best memester poster


----------



## Nox (Aug 16, 2018)

Moving the OL convo into this section? You know we don't come to this place unless its spoiler week? I literary thought this thread had been got rid of. Might as well do that cause this is just as bad.


----------



## Soca (Aug 16, 2018)

Astro said:


> Moving the OL convo into this section? You know we don't come to this place unless its spoiler week? I literary thought this thread had been got rid of. Might as well do that cause this is just as bad.



People tend to use the prediction thread for regular discussion purposes almost every week no matter if it's a break week or not so I put this here as the new place for casual convo. So far it's working out pretty well


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 16, 2018)

Astro said:


> Moving the OL convo into this section? You know we don't come to this place unless its spoiler week? I literary thought this thread had been got rid of. Might as well do that cause this is just as bad.


....despite the fact this is doing fine after a day. Plus the Bleach and Naruto ones were fairly succesful. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Aug 16, 2018)

Soca said:


> People tend to use the prediction thread for regular discussion purposes almost every week no matter if it's a break week or not so I put this here as the new place for casual convo. So far it's working out pretty well



This seems like you're saying. You are wrong and you don't even know it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Aug 16, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> ....despite the fact this is doing fine after a day. Plus the Bleach and Naruto ones were fairly succesful. Lol



Must be me then. I looked for it y/day to no avail and gave up. Thought it was a sign that OL was getting ready to die. Good to be proven wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 16, 2018)

@B Rabbit @Astro who's the best quality poster in OL for you ?


----------



## Soca (Aug 16, 2018)

Astro said:


> Must be me then. I looked for it y/day to no avail and gave up. Thought it was a sign that OL was getting ready to die. Good to be proven wrong



As I said, it's getting results lol I moved it on tuesday and it's already getting more posts than it does in 2 weeks.


----------



## Nox (Aug 16, 2018)

@Gledania Whoever B Rabbit picks. We are Siamesse Twins so we think the same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 16, 2018)

I was going to say you @Astro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Aug 16, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> I was going to say you @Astro



We both love me!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 16, 2018)

y'all some hoes


----------



## MO (Aug 17, 2018)

I think BM fans are quality posters..


----------



## Soca (Aug 17, 2018)

MO said:


> I think BM fans are quality posters..


about as quality as compote


----------



## MO (Aug 17, 2018)

Soca said:


> about as quality as compote


compote is a quality fighter so yeah...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2018)

MO said:


> I think BM fans are quality posters..







Soca said:


> about as quality as compote


----------



## Soca (Aug 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


sup compo- uhhh kurisu


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2018)

Soca said:


> sup compo- uhhh kurisu


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 17, 2018)

Soca said:


> none of y'all lasting a week without spoilers


I do, actually.


----------



## Nox (Aug 17, 2018)

MO said:


> I think BM fans are quality posters..



MOptismistic -insert rainbow-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 17, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> I do, actually.


I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 17, 2018)

Soca said:


> I'll believe it when I see it


How often have you seen me discussing spoilers around here?!


----------



## Soca (Aug 17, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> How often have you seen me discussing spoilers around here?!


I assume you don't because you're embarrassed of us. I know your ilk


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 17, 2018)

Soca said:


> I assume you don't because you're embarrassed of us. I know your ilk


Nah, I just genuinely like waiting for the whole thing. Though I've been despairing quite a few times these past few weeks when we didn't get our Kingdom dose on time. Though even then I don't think I properly read all the spoilers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2018)

So what'y'all playin now? 

I am going down on Octopath atm. Good shit.


----------



## Soca (Aug 17, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Nah, I just genuinely like waiting for the whole thing. Though I've been despairing quite a few times these past few weeks when we didn't get our Kingdom dose on time. Though even then I don't think I properly read all the spoilers.


I see 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So what'y'all playin now?
> 
> I am going down on Octopath atm. Good shit.



I dabble in gtav and escapist every now and then but I haven't had much interest in games for a while. I'm hoping a new def jam comes out to reignite those engines again


----------



## Gledania (Aug 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So what'y'all playin now?



Dragon age II .... yeah I have weird tastes I know ... but it's not THAT bad ...


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 17, 2018)

Have started Baldur's Gate a while ago and Beyond Good and Evil too, but I had to study, so there's that. Will get back to BG, not too sure about BG&E though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 17, 2018)

Wich is better between the millenium forum and naruto forum ?


----------



## Soca (Aug 17, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Have started Baldur's Gate a while ago and Beyond Good and Evil too, but I had to study, so there's that. Will get back to BG, not too sure about BG&E though.



Is that a rpg?



Gledania said:


> Wich is better between the millenium forum and naruto forum ?


Go explore and report back.


----------



## Gledania (Aug 17, 2018)

Soca said:


> Is that a rpg?
> 
> 
> Go explore and report back.



I'm exploring.  People are too much serious in MF.

It's also empty


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 17, 2018)

Soca said:


> Is that a rpg?
> 
> 
> Go explore and report back.


Baldur's Gate is one of the Infinity Engine games. Not too oldschool for me to actually play it, but it's still old enough...I played Torment and liked it, so I wanted to play the BG saga too. Will be an old man before I get through my freaking backlog.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 18, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Wich is better between the millenium forum and naruto forum ?


Just saw this 
I'm lurking on TMF, but it's not what it used to be (though the same can be said for NF too). Their Kingdom community is more vibrant than here, which is why I mainly check out their forums.


----------



## Soca (Aug 18, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> I'm lurking on TMF, but it's not what it used to be (though the same can be said for NF too).


It's way more dead tho.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2018)

Who gives out spoilers?


----------



## Soca (Aug 20, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Who gives out spoilers?


I  do. Why?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2018)

Soca said:


> I  do. Why?


Curious.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 20, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Curious.



Actually, anybody who goes on the OJ/AP forums, 5 chan, reddit or follows dem providers (Sandman/Scotchinformer/Redon) share the spoilers here.


----------



## Soca (Aug 20, 2018)

Speaking of I forgot that the spoiler guy was gonna stop posting spoilers early, so that's gonna suck this week.


----------



## Gledania (Aug 20, 2018)

Monika>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Natsuki


----------



## Mariko (Aug 20, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Monika>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Natsuki


----------



## Gledania (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Mariko (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Gledania (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2018)

Soca said:


> Speaking of I forgot that the spoiler guy was gonna stop posting spoilers early, so that's gonna suck this week.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 20, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Monika>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Natsuki


Mariko herself >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Mariko (Aug 20, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Mariko herself >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Gledania (Aug 20, 2018)

Bepo>Carrot>Law



@Shiba D. Inu 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bepo is the true captain


----------



## Soca (Aug 21, 2018)

rainy day today


----------



## Amol (Aug 21, 2018)

We might have flood here. 
It has been raining nonstop for almost two days.


----------



## Soca (Aug 21, 2018)

Amol said:


> We might have flood here.
> It has been raining nonstop for almost two days.


you in india?


----------



## Amol (Aug 21, 2018)

Soca said:


> you in india?


Yeah. 
It while not Kerala level bad but still enough bad in my state.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 21, 2018)

Take care then, man!


----------



## Soca (Aug 21, 2018)

Word. Don't go crossing bridges either like this guy


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 21, 2018)

Soca said:


> Word. Don't go crossing bridges either like this guy



dem rip in pieces. Nobody could do anything to help either feels bad mang.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 24, 2018)

Looks like Okiku is this arc's Vivi, Rebecca or whatever. The obligatory main girl they meet in each place they visit.


----------



## Soca (Aug 24, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fucking why?


I ask that question every time I see the video


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 24, 2018)

is that what we call suicidal?


----------



## Soca (Aug 24, 2018)

or reckless

or impatient


----------



## Intus Legere (Aug 24, 2018)

Luiz said:


> Looks like Okiku is this arc's Vivi, Rebecca or whatever. The obligatory main girl they meet in each place they visit.



She doesn't give me the same aura of crybaby damsel-in-distress... yet. So far she has been pretty good as far as "obligatory main girls" are concerned.


----------



## Shrike (Aug 24, 2018)

Zoro can't cut half naked people. Sanji can't kick women. Rebecca >>>>


----------



## Soca (Aug 26, 2018)

Shrike said:


> Zoro can't cut half naked people. Sanji can't kick women. Rebecca >>>>


Zoro also can't cut women. Remember PH?


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 26, 2018)

However he did cut her, and he told us why he doesn't vut her.

She's far too weak for him.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 27, 2018)

I would have got a ban for that


----------



## Soca (Aug 27, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> However he did cut her, and he told us why he doesn't vut her.
> 
> She's far too weak for him.



he scared her 


White Rabbit said:


> I would have got a ban for that



Nah you would've had the girls titty out or some shit lol


----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2018)

Ok fams.

Let's all talk about tarantula burgers 



Ketchup? Mustard? Mayo? 

andaha


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2018)

Eating bugs in itself is disgusting. There's people in the world who're even considering drinking roach milk. 

Eating hairy bugs on a burger is even more fucked up.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2018)

Sanji: "I'll make a tarantula burger that will make BM faint"



Sanji: "If I don't faint myself while cooking it..."


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2018)

@White Rabbit you need help 


btw why was Gledania banned ?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @White Rabbit you need help
> 
> 
> btw why was Gledania banned ?



Dunno...


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2018)

He asked to be banned for 9 days.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2018)

make it 90


----------



## Bernkastel (Aug 29, 2018)

That's just gross


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2018)

Tarantula burger or live frog? What you eating?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 30, 2018)

Soca said:


> Tarantula burger or live frog? What you eating?


If my life is on the line I choose the live frog. I even scream seeing Spider that big.

It's Bizarre but looks tasty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 30, 2018)

Don King said:


> If my life is on the line I choose the live frog. I even scream seeing Spider that big.
> 
> It's Bizarre but looks tasty.


I didn't think this through when I asked you that question.

I wasn't tryna see that at all


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 30, 2018)

How the fuck is Oda managing to make every single chapter of this arc sound so _uninteresting_.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 30, 2018)

The colour spread theme is summer sea/waters.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 30, 2018)

Soca said:


> I didn't think this through when I asked you that question.
> 
> I wasn't tryna see that at all


I assume you know that since you ask me lol


----------



## Soca (Aug 30, 2018)

Don King said:


> I assume you know that since you ask me lol


yea but I didn't foresee you'd post a video, sir


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 30, 2018)

Well part of the reason we are losing people. Is because just won't want to talk about it here.

APF and Oro have been much better to discuss One Piece. 

People really don't want to post here because the negativity, and Zoro wank everywhere.

Plus chapters are slow. Not bad..just slow. Which is....pretty weird for Oda.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 30, 2018)

Virus said:


> An people though Wano was going to be Zoro year lmao. It's almost 2019 bruhh



One Piece has like only 10 chapters per year though  /OdaBreaks


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 30, 2018)

OL >> any other One Piece forum


plus no other forum has our awesome emotes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vengarl (Aug 30, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Well part of the reason we are losing people. Is because just won't want to talk about it here.
> 
> APF and Oro have been much better to discuss One Piece.
> 
> ...


APF is so damn PC it bugs me, I only go there for volume updates.


----------



## NYCmob79 (Aug 30, 2018)

This site used to be a lot more interesting before. I remember when I first joined, the quality of predictions and such. Now we have all these negativity. It bores you, I hardly participate on anything, anymore. Due to the lack of IQ in the discussions. I'm still here due to the past experience. Now I get my post chapter discussions from MS or even Reddit's sub for OP. 


B Rabbit said:


> Well part of the reason we are losing people. Is because just won't want to talk about it here.
> 
> APF and Oro have been much better to discuss One Piece.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 30, 2018)

NYCmob79 said:


> Now we have all these negativity.



I should neg you for negging our negativity.


----------



## koike88 (Aug 30, 2018)

NYCmob79 said:


> This site used to be a lot more interesting before. I remember when I first joined, the quality of predictions and such. Now we have all these negativity. It bores you, I hardly participate on anything, anymore. Due to the lack of IQ in the discussions. I'm still here due to the past experience. Now I get my post chapter discussions from MS or even Reddit's sub for OP.


Remember that everybody is getting older and has been reading OP for more than 10 years or so. Back then, it all seemed good when we were younger but I doubt that the quality was that much different than now.
After a while, there aren't many new things a writer can introduce to the story without repeating earlier events. 

I was never set on Wano, really didn't care too much for it. And still don't. Zoan army didn't really appeal to me. 
The minks arc was good, Big Mom arc had a couple of nice twists same for Doflamingo arc. However that had a lot of shit events attached to it as well. Major shit event was the countdown. that lowered the entire manga with 10 points if not more.


----------



## Silver (Aug 30, 2018)

Marc has been trying to cut down the "negativity" for a while now even though he understands it, but its pretty much a lost cause. People that actually enjoy one piece and discuss it in a positive manner have found better platforms. Basic human behavior, people conform with others who have similar opinions. Though there are exceptions obviously.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 30, 2018)

Silver said:


> better platforms



Tell me some...


----------



## Shrike (Aug 30, 2018)

As shitty and mega stupid as OL can get, it is still >>>>> others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monstar6 (Aug 30, 2018)

Silver said:


> Marc has been trying to cut down the "negativity" for a while now even though he understands it, but its pretty much a lost cause. People that actually enjoy one piece and discuss it in a positive manner have found better platforms. Basic human behavior, people conform with others who have similar opinions. Though there are exceptions obviously.


He was part of the problem with # teambitching tho.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 30, 2018)

Shrike said:


> As shitty and mega stupid as OL can get, it is still >>>>> others.



For sure better than the clusterfuck of Oro Jackson and more fun than current APF, who sadly is a empty shell compared to the golden age


----------



## Mariko (Aug 30, 2018)

Silver said:


> Marc has been trying to cut down the "negativity" for a while now even though he understands it, but its pretty much a lost cause. People that actually enjoy one piece and discuss it in a positive manner have found better platforms. Basic human behavior, people conform with others who have similar opinions. Though there are exceptions obviously.



Marc, proud member of the @TeamBitchin' right?

No. This place is one of the rare free ones, where ppl can free bitch a manga they love if they want to. 

As we say in french, "who loves bitches" ("Qui aime bien châtie bien"). 

On the other forums, as you said, ppl conform to some strict rules. No "basic human behavior". Such a thing just doesn't exist btw. Real humans enjoy and hate. Real humans bitch. Real humans use sarcasm. 

On the "better" platforms you're speaking about ppl arn't "basic humans", but basic sheeps. 

FFS.


----------



## Muah (Aug 30, 2018)

Silver said:


> Marc has been trying to cut down the "negativity" for a while now even though he understands it, but its pretty much a lost cause. People that actually enjoy one piece and discuss it in a positive manner have found better platforms. Basic human behavior, people conform with others who have similar opinions. Though there are exceptions obviously.



You people bitch about one piece is just annoying. It would be acceptable if it wasn't followed by sexism, lameness and Zorofapping. Basically all the good members are gone and we should jist accept what we have left.


----------



## Silver (Aug 30, 2018)

That's a pretty flawed mentality, people are allowed to hold w/e opinion they want they aren't "sheep" for liking something more or even riding the bitching train. I'm sure they also have people that critique often but in general are more positive than here. What you're doing is basic human behavior too defending your group while belittling others. For the record I don't even post on any forums besides this one, as entitled as people act, there are is still fun to be had.

Also, I know Marc and the team bitching stuff he did, thats why I mentioned he "understands the negativity" in my original post since he was also a part of it.


----------



## Soca (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Monstar6 (Aug 30, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Marc, proud member of the @TeamBitchin' right?
> 
> No. This place is one of the rare free ones, where ppl can free bitch a manga they love if they want to.
> 
> ...


So why all the good posters are leaving or had left ?
The issue with the OL is that some of you refuse to reevaluate yourself and the quality of the board.

I’m sorry but when you let people like pwngoat did as many troll threads and posts as he did do not complain when people like Coruscation are leaving. Don’t blame it on people not being « basic human », blame it « free speech = trolling » mentality.

The OL is dying and the first responsible for that are the people who complain about everything everytime and the second are the mods for letting the trolls do as they want. 

But you can keep pretending that is better than everywhere else if you want.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 30, 2018)

OL can still be super positive and hype, but only for the bombshell 9-10/10 chapters / climaxes

or Reverie-type major important info dumps with important characters exposition


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 30, 2018)

*Reverie should have been longer*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 30, 2018)

anyway Law and Hawkins will save these chapters


----------



## Mariko (Aug 30, 2018)

Silver said:


> That's a pretty flawed mentality, people are allowed to hold w/e opinion they want they aren't "sheep" for liking something more or even riding the bitching train. I'm sure they also have people that critique often but in general are more positive than here. What you're doing is basic human behavior too defending your group while belittling others. For the record I don't even post on any forums besides this one, as entitled as people act, there are is still fun to be had.
> 
> Also, I know Marc and the team bitching stuff he did, thats why I mentioned he "understands the negativity" in my original post since he was also a part of it.



Ppl on OJ or on many "positive" forums are just following the main "mood", which is to be positive. This is why I called them "sheeps". And this is why OJ is annoying. Not to mention the AP likes. 

And I'm not defending "my group". I'm member of many manga forums, but this one is my fav precisely because ppl are free to be what they want to be. 

And I'm the first "victim" of it. I've been laughed many many many times here. But I prefer this to hypocrite politness. 

@Teambitchin 4 life fams.


----------



## Silver (Aug 30, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Ppl on OJ or on many "positive" forums are just following the main "mood", which is to be positive. This is why I called them "sheeps". And this is why OJ is annoying. Not to mention the AP likes.
> 
> And I'm not defending "my group". I'm member of many manga forums, but this one is my fav precisely because ppl are free to be what they want to be.
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter how many forums you are a part of this is your main group, and you are defending it. There's nothing wrong with that either. People that prefer other forums would do the same.


----------



## Soca (Aug 30, 2018)

Sorry but new cats shouldn't be speaking about what went down back in the day when they don't really know anything lol like coruscation leaving cuz of negativety? Hell no he was part of it too. He left for his own reasons...everywhere. This place, apf and tmf. I think it was @Silver who told me he saw him on apf like a couple months ago after being inactive since 2015 but then he disappeared again.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 30, 2018)

Fuck you Marcelle for deleting my shit but keeping the other people talking about other boards.

I quit


----------



## Soca (Aug 30, 2018)

Kishido said:


> Fuck you Marcelle for deleting my shit but keeping the other people talking about other boards.
> 
> I quit



Fuck you x 2,  everyone's in here now including you.

I quit


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Mariko (Aug 30, 2018)

See what you've done Oda!


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 31, 2018)

I don't understand why Nami is portrayed as THE group's hot girl. The one who is put in the skimpier clothes, gets more attention from guys not called Sanji and is placed on the spotlight in covers like this.

Robin is much more attractive.


----------



## Brian (Aug 31, 2018)

Robin ain't looking good w that fucked up arm


----------



## Gledania (Sep 1, 2018)

@Black otaku @White Rabbit @Shiba D. Inu @Vengarl @Don King @mob 


I'M BACK BITCHIES 



Shiba D. Inu said:


> btw why was Gledania banned ?


You missed me ? 




Soca said:


> He asked to be banned for 9 days.





Shiba D. Inu said:


> make it 90





Seem's not. 

Why should he ban me 90 days ?  I did nothing crazy for. I'm heard rumors about *someone *posting porn in Dbz section. THAT'S something worth 90 days.

 I missed you too btw.


----------



## Soca (Sep 1, 2018)

You never went anywhere. I seen you on tmf.



Brian said:


> Robin ain't looking good w that fucked up arm


I didn't notice it until you said it. smh


----------



## Gledania (Sep 1, 2018)

Soca said:


> You never went anywhere. I seen you on tmf.



The thing is , in that forum I stay like 1 hour per day (I don't know anybody there  , and it"s pretty dead) while this forum is addictive. So being unable to post message and watch ava/picture limit the envy.


----------



## Brian (Sep 1, 2018)

Soca said:


> I didn't notice it until you said it. smh



Oda desperately wanted to show a bit of Robin's boobs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Sep 1, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> How the fuck is Oda managing to make every single chapter of this arc sound so _uninteresting_.



There is a guy with a lion on his belly.

It's interesting.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 1, 2018)

Gledania said:


> There is a guy with a lion on his belly.
> 
> It's interesting.



Correction

A guy with a lion for a stomach has still not managed to make this arc interesting : P


----------



## Monstar6 (Sep 1, 2018)

@Soca just saw your girl in « 22 miles », as fine as usual 

Didn’t know she was an actress now


----------



## Gledania (Sep 1, 2018)

Kishido said:


> Je ne parle pas français


Really ?
tu parle pas la france ?


----------



## Soca (Sep 1, 2018)

Monstar6 said:


> @Soca just saw your girl in « 22 miles », as fine as usual
> 
> Didn’t know she was an actress now


kpop artists usually are jack of all trades entertainers so it's not weird to finally see her in a movie finally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Sep 1, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I'M BACK BITCHIES


Weiss lowkey missed you.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 1, 2018)

Don King said:


> Weiss lowkey missed you.



I did.  without him this forum would be less cool.


----------



## Virus (Sep 6, 2018)

Another break


----------



## Mariko (Sep 6, 2018)

Virus said:


> Another break



What is that sorcery with your username?


----------



## Soca (Sep 6, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> What is that sorcery with your username?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 6, 2018)

andaha


----------



## Virus (Sep 6, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> What is that sorcery with your username?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 6, 2018)

I saw this link like 4 times in 4 different places before and never fell for it because I knew what it is, I see it here and blindly fall for the trap.

I trust you assholes too much.  Ya'll are backstabbing shitbags as much as everyone else. 

But hey, I'm a Ninja now.


----------



## Soca (Sep 6, 2018)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I saw this link like 4 times in 4 different places before and never fell for it because I knew what it is, I see it here and blindly fall for the trap.
> 
> I trust you assholes too much.  Ya'll are backstabbing shitbags as much as everyone else.
> 
> But hey, I'm a Ninja now.


Someone asked why everyone's name was invisible, I was simply being polite


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 6, 2018)

I didn't post in the thread so I should be fine.


----------



## Soca (Sep 6, 2018)

Doesn't matter if you didn't post, xiammes will fuck your shit up if you even open it lol


----------



## Gledania (Sep 6, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> I didn't post in the thread so I should be fine.


I can see your name but not mine


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 6, 2018)

Soca said:


> Someone asked why everyone's name was invisible, I was simply being polite



Of course you are polite with an opportunity like that.


----------



## Soca (Sep 6, 2018)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Of course you are polite with an opportunity like that.


You got me and I'm not sorry.

Suck it!


----------



## Jiren the Gohan (Sep 6, 2018)

Wtf another break?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 7, 2018)

@Erkan12 Someone named Ussop want you to return in the MF. He says there is no more toxicity.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 13, 2018)

Since OP is a Japanese series, the berries currency may be based on yens since that's what the author is most familiar with.

So... maybe the bounties aren't as impressive as they sound? Like "1 billion berries? Ha! More like 10 million."


----------



## Soca (Sep 13, 2018)

Luiz said:


> Since OP is a Japanese series, the berries currency may be based on yens since that's what the author is most familiar with.
> 
> So... maybe the bounties aren't as impressive as they sound? Like "1 billion berries? Ha! More like 10 million."



That's still pretty high tho lol


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 13, 2018)

Soca said:


> That's still pretty high tho lol



It's a huge drop.


----------



## Soca (Sep 13, 2018)

Luiz said:


> It's a huge drop.


Makes no difference to the bounty hunters if they existed


----------



## Gledania (Sep 15, 2018)

@B Rabbit 

What does the B means ? 

Black rabbit ?Blue Rabbit ? Brown Rabbit ? Beautiful Rabbit ? Beams Rabbit ? Bait Rabbit ? Booz Rabbit ? Brat Rabbit ? Bitch Rabbit ? Boobs Rabbit ?


----------



## Soca (Sep 15, 2018)

Gledania said:


> @B Rabbit
> 
> What does the B means ?
> 
> Black rabbit ?Blue Rabbit ? Brown Rabbit ? Beautiful Rabbit ? Beams Rabbit ? Bait Rabbit ? Booz Rabbit ? Brat Rabbit ? Bitch Rabbit ? Boobs Rabbit ?


It's eminems name from the movie 8-mile.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 15, 2018)

@Soca 
... MO .... is a guy ... ????


----------



## Soca (Sep 15, 2018)

Gledania said:


> @Soca
> ... MO .... is a guy ... ????


Pretty sure he is. Why?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 15, 2018)

Soca said:


> Pretty sure he is. Why?



Pretty convinced he wasn't.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 16, 2018)

That's means @White Rabbit is the only girl in OL


----------



## Amol (Sep 20, 2018)

Anyone got account on TMF? 
I can't seem to access it.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 20, 2018)

Amol said:


> Anyone got account on TMF?
> I can't seem to access it.



Same. I tough I was banned for telling ussop he's gay ...


----------



## Amol (Sep 20, 2018)

That thought did cross my mind but I haven't done anything ban worthy so I thought off another possibility. 
TMF has history of server problem after all.


----------



## Ender (Sep 20, 2018)

I think this is the first time I've seen Luffy ACTIVELY try and fix something, this big, with regards to a country. Every other kingdom has been more or less reactionary imo, where circumstances make it so that Luffy ends up fixing the issue. Maybe cause of the Ace connection? Idk but I like it.


----------



## Soca (Sep 20, 2018)

Ender said:


> I think this is the first time I've seen Luffy ACTIVELY try and fix something, this big, with regards to a country. Every other kingdom has been more or less reactionary imo, where circumstances make it so that Luffy ends up fixing the issue. Maybe cause of the Ace connection? Idk but I like it.


feels weird after saying he didn't wanna be a hero tho lol


----------



## Ender (Sep 20, 2018)

it would be weird if that was his motivation, but like I said, I think it's more b/c he believes (correctly) it's what Ace would have wanted/was gonna do, Luffy is never one for accolades, and that doesn't change here. Whether the people see him as a hero or not is immaterial, he's a hero in every kingdom so far, but he claims otherwise lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 23, 2018)

What do you think? @Amatérasu’s Son


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Sep 23, 2018)

Luiz said:


> Since OP is a Japanese series, the berries currency may be based on yens since that's what the author is most familiar with.
> 
> So... maybe the bounties aren't as impressive as they sound? Like "1 billion berries? Ha! More like 10 million."



According to my calculator 1,500,000,000 JPY are equal to 13,339,025.67 USD at the moment

More than most bounty hunters could make doing honest work I'm sure.

However I don't think that Yen are the appropriate measure either. It's weird because $4.44 million for a slave (what was paid for Keimi) seems insane, but $1.77 million for a super ship like the Sunny seems off.

Then again Luffy spending 100 million belli on food for a block part in Water 7 does seem slightly more reasonable if you think he fed everyone in Water 7 on $890,000.



Ender said:


> I think this is the first time I've seen Luffy ACTIVELY try and fix something, this big, with regards to a country. Every other kingdom has been more or less reactionary imo, where circumstances make it so that Luffy ends up fixing the issue. Maybe cause of the Ace connection? Idk but I like it.





Soca said:


> feels weird after saying he didn't wanna be a hero tho lol



Well the problem is that people are *hungry* because some rich assholes are hoarding all the food. I'm sure he's having flashbacks of Grey Terminal and how nobles treated people like crap. But this is *food* we're talking about here. Luffy thinks about food four time more than he thinks about being Pirate King.

This is the type of shit that should easily piss him off to the highest level of pissidity.



Ender said:


> it would be weird if that was his motivation, but like I said, I think it's more b/c he believes (correctly) it's what Ace would have wanted/was gonna do, Luffy is never one for accolades, and that doesn't change here. Whether the people see him as a hero or not is immaterial, he's a hero in every kingdom so far, but he claims otherwise lol



Also possible. But we should also narrow down and remember, Tama fed him. He's just helping his friend.



Kinjin said:


> What do you think? @Amatérasu’s Son

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Sep 23, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> What do you think? @Amatérasu’s Son



Hmm. I have an issue. It appears to be too big for me to use as an avatar.

@Soca 

Is their like a bigger avatar size permission that one can use or something? I remember something like that before the Great Upgrade.


----------



## Soca (Sep 23, 2018)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Hmm. I have an issue. It appears to be too big for me to use as an avatar.
> 
> @Soca
> 
> Is their like a bigger avatar size permission that one can use or something? I remember something like that before the Great Upgrade.


The size is fine but the file itself is too big. I believe regular members can't upload avatars bigger than 500mb or something like that and that avatar is over 1.3mb


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 23, 2018)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Hmm. I have an issue. It appears to be too big for me to use as an avatar.
> 
> @Soca
> 
> Is their like a bigger avatar size permission that one can use or something? I remember something like that before the Great Upgrade.


I've compressed the gif. It will work now 





Soca said:


> The size is fine but the file itself is too big. I believe regular members can't upload avatars bigger than 500mb or something like that and that avatar is over 1.3mb


File size limit is 1mb max.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Sep 23, 2018)

Soca said:


> The size is fine but the file itself is too big. I believe regular members can't upload avatars bigger than 500mb or something like that and that avatar is over 1.3mb





Kinjin said:


> I've compressed the gif. It will work now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks to both of you, let's give this a shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 24, 2018)

I need another Law set. 


The time has come.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Sep 24, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> I need another Law set.
> 
> 
> The time has come.


Just make sure you keep that SupaHotGorosei available.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 24, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> I need another Law set.
> 
> 
> The time has come.



Nah  this one is good on you.


----------



## Nox (Sep 25, 2018)

Was updating my preferences then tried out the Akatsuki them. This is the optimal NF experience. WATTBA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 25, 2018)

@Astro blitz quiz time 

1) Favorite legendary/mythical pokemon ? (can name 2)
2) Ashes best pokemon ?
3) Favorite gen 1 starter ?
4) Favorite gen 2 starter ?
5) Chikorita or Bayleef ? 
6) Favorite poke movie (can name 2) ?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2018)

Bepo>Pikachu


----------



## Nox (Sep 25, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Astro blitz quiz time
> 
> 1) Favorite legendary/mythical pokemon ? (can name 2)
> 2) Ashes best pokemon ?
> ...



1) Alright so I am not the biggest Pokemon head but I'll answer to the best of my abilities. Now there's the Legendary aka those recognized as Supreme based on Lore OR those which have 100 on all stats when pulled. I'll use the former version and that brings us to: 
*Fav Legendaries:* 1. *Mew Two* - No X/Y Mega Evolves. Also Fav Pokemon of All Time. 2. *Zekrom.* All Black Everything 3. *Yveltal.* First 

2) Greninja. I LOVE LOVE THAT Pokemon so much that he's my main  
Infernape gets a honorany mention. Basically I tend to like humanoid type pokemon and dislike birds with few exceptions the most. 

3/4) Alright I don't know them off by heart based on generation but I am  starting with Fire. So Charmander / Litten (cause Inceneroar is on my Top 20)

5) Chikorita. My rule is Cute > Strong. If you evolve and become ugly might as well not

6) Seen one and one only Mew Two Strikes Back. That was when he became my GOAT and I came to see Pokemon as creatures who have feelings and are not mere pets

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Sep 25, 2018)

Astro said:


> Was updating my preferences then tried out the Akatsuki them. This is the optimal NF experience. WATTBA


Sorry man, Dark Skin til the end.


----------



## Nox (Sep 25, 2018)

@Amatérasu’s Son Didn't even get that far so many options, I feel spoilt. Just when you thought you'd experienced it all


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 25, 2018)

Astro said:


> If you evolve and become ugly might as well not


 



Astro said:


> My rule is Cute > Strong.


thats generally my rule too, but I eventually made an exception for Bayleef .. too bae bae <3



Astro said:


> *Mew Two Strikes Back. That was when he became my GOAT *and I came to see Pokemon as creatures who have feelings and are not mere pets


YES 

M01 dub has some powerful lines too

tho I havent seen all 21 of them yet, but M01 is by far the most emotional


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2018)

@xmysticgohanx @Astro 

Do you feel powerfull now ? 

Do you feel like the random guy who suddenly got a gun , and is now holding back from shooting  ?


 Is the tyrant on you slowly growing in your hearts ?

Do you want to lock some threads and ban peoples ???


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 25, 2018)

i dont even know what to think besides that i should have been on yesterday


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> i dont even know what to think besides that i should have been on yesterday



Wtf ???

Your not mod anymore?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 25, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Wtf ???
> 
> Your not mod anymore?


 arent you talking about the mod stuff?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> arent you talking about the mod stuff?



Yeah ? But you're still mod right ?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 25, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Yeah ? But you're still mod right ?


 it looks like they revoked because of the "troll" accusations. I'll see what happens though :/


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> it looks like they revoked because of the "troll" accusations. I'll see what happens though :/




Wtf ....


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Sep 25, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> it looks like they revoked because of the "troll" accusations. I'll see what happens though :/




Apotheosis Denied!


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> it looks like they revoked because of the "troll" accusations. I'll see what happens though :/




It seem's that THEY trolled you .....


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Sep 25, 2018)

Oi, @Soca your Avys are all just CL right? Or are there other hot Korean pop stars that you're repping that I should be aware of?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 25, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Wtf ???
> 
> Your not mod anymore?



He was moded up then moded down?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> He was moded up then moded down?



Someone waked up recently .. I see. 

Ouai en gros il a été choisis. Pis les gens on pas voulu de lui car Zoro fanboy. Ensuite un gars est sortit de je ne sais où pour dire qu'il a fréquenté une secte de je ne sais quel autre forum , qu'il a travaillé avec je ne sais qui y'a 10 ans pour essayer de faire tomber le forum (il avait 12 ans à l’époque lol) avec une attaque en justice qui s'est terminé je ne sais comment ... du coup il s'est fait jarté du statu de modérateur mais à ce que je vois il s'en tape. Il est juste suspect hein ? Pas de preuves concrete.


That was a little summary of a giant discussion.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 25, 2018)

I care. not enough to be upset though. i was just really unlucky


----------



## Mariko (Sep 25, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Someone waked up recently .. I see.
> 
> Ouai en gros il a été choisis. Pis les gens on pas voulu de lui car Zoro fanboy. Ensuite un gars est sortit de je ne sais où pour dire qu'il a fréquenté une secte de je ne sais quel autre forum , qu'il a travaillé avec je ne sais qui y'a 10 ans pour essayer de faire tomber le forum (il avait 12 ans à l’époque lol) avec une attaque en justice qui s'est terminé je ne sais comment ... du coup il s'est fait jarté du statu de modérateur mais à ce que je vois il s'en tape. Il est juste suspect hein ? Pas de preuves concrete.
> 
> ...



 
C'est qui qui l'a choisi? Je l'ai quasi jamais vu ici faut dire...  

Ceci dit, c'est un vrai pirate le p'tit tarba! Vouloir couler un forum concurrent  

Avec une attaque en justice en plus! Le mec c'est pas M. Robot! 

Mais oui j'ai zappé un épisode là...


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> C'est qui qui l'a choisi? Je l'ai quasi jamais vu ici faut dire...
> 
> Ceci dit, c'est un vrai pirate le p'tit tarba! Vouloir couler un forum concurrent
> 
> ...



12 ans ...

En tout cas il est juste suspect ... moi 12 ans je savais pas ouvrir un compte Email ...  

Choisis Par marcel tout seul sans prevenir ... Sa a fait une longue histoire ça aussi ...


----------



## Mariko (Sep 25, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> I care. not enough to be upset though. i was just really unlucky



You're a true pirate I see... 

Didn't know. 

But n'est pas Assange qui veut...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 25, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Moi 12 ans je savais pas ouvrir un compte Email ...



Et moi je savais même pas ce que c'était


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> You're a true pirate I see.



Askip il a trouvé le one piece dans le dark web ...


----------



## Soca (Sep 25, 2018)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Oi, @Soca your Avys are all just CL right? Or are there other hot Korean pop stars that you're repping that I should be aware of?


Most of my avys are CL but sometimes I use different girls. The one I have now is goeun from laysha


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Sep 25, 2018)

Soca said:


> Most of my avys are CL but sometimes I use different girls. The one I have now is goeun from laysha


Ahh I see. As always I appreciate you expanding my horizons of hotness. That Avy pic...impressive thighs.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 25, 2018)

ENGLISH PLEASE


----------



## Soca (Sep 25, 2018)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Ahh I see. As always I appreciate you expanding my horizons of hotness.


no worries


----------



## Shrike (Sep 25, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> I care. not enough to be upset though. i was just really unlucky



Look, dude. I never liked your view. You are a hc tier specialist in my eyes. And regardless of those Phenom allegations, you mostly post in the battledome. You usually discuss things connected to power levels. You have barely, if ever, posted in the predictions thread or any discussion. I don't think that's what a mod is, but that's just me. I think more well-rounded people are needed and I think that the members should really nominate their mods, which never happened in your case.

BUT, it's not that I dislike you - at all. I think that you are a pretty civil guy and are really a fan of the manga (or certain aspects of it). You have flamed people way less than most users including myself (maybe you haven't flamed at all). So I like having you around, just don't think that you are the mod that OL needs now.

Just wanted to clear the air since I spoke out in the OL thread. Hope you understand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 25, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> C'est qui qui l'a choisi? Je l'ai quasi jamais vu ici faut dire...
> 
> Ceci dit, c'est un vrai pirate le p'tit tarba! Vouloir couler un forum concurrent
> 
> ...





Gledania said:


> 12 ans ...
> 
> En tout cas il est juste suspect ... moi 12 ans je savais pas ouvrir un compte Email ...
> 
> Choisis Par marcel tout seul sans prevenir ... Sa a fait une longue histoire ça aussi ...





White Rabbit said:


> You're a true pirate I see...
> 
> Didn't know.
> 
> But n'est pas Assange qui veut...





White Rabbit said:


> Et moi je savais même pas ce que c'était





Gledania said:


> Askip il a trouvé le one piece dans le dark web ...


 google translate lowkey sucks


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Sep 25, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> google translate lowkey sucks


It's useful, but incompetent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 25, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> google translate lowkey sucks





I just said you were a true pirate (at 12) but you wern't M. Robot level back then

Then me and Gledania said that we both were god-shit level at the same age (unable to just create a fucking email account).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Sep 25, 2018)

I didn't know how to use ICQ back then.


----------



## Soca (Sep 25, 2018)

fuck is icq?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 25, 2018)

Desktop based Whatsapp before smartphones, facebook and twitter.


----------



## Shrike (Sep 25, 2018)

Soca said:


> fuck is icq?



Msg client. Popular before MSN.


----------



## Soca (Sep 25, 2018)

ah 

msn looks like the same thing as the icq messenger tho, how'd you not know how to work it? lol


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 25, 2018)

I still remember the old ICQ days. 

We were like "when I get home I'm gonna be online at ICQ, you come around bro?".  It was chill tho tbh, everyone I knew used it back then and we exchanged our ICQ numbers like pokemon cards. 

It still exists.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Sep 25, 2018)

Soca said:


> ah
> 
> msn looks like the same thing as the icq messenger tho, how'd you not know how to work it? lol



I was 12 icq was the first live chat I ever saw  

It's not like I knew how to use the internet at all beside searching for porn pics where I would wait for 20 sec for a pic to load only to get a shamale and go "wtf is this?"


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 26, 2018)

ICQ was the shit back in the day. Haven't logged in for over 6 years


----------



## Soca (Sep 26, 2018)

Shrike said:


> I was 12 icq was the first live chat I ever saw
> 
> It's not like I knew how to use the internet at all beside searching for porn pics where I would wait for 20 sec for a pic to load only to get a shamale and go "wtf is this?"


Damn. My house didn't have internet back home so I was still innocent at that age 

 It's only when I moved to canada that I was corrupted with filthy deviancy and msn


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Sep 26, 2018)

What happened to the Alerts page? It's all squished to one side now!


----------



## Gledania (Sep 26, 2018)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> What happened to the Alerts page? It's all squished to one side now!



?????


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Sep 26, 2018)

Gledania said:


> ?????


My Alerts are only on the left half of the page. They used to go all the way across.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Sep 26, 2018)

It looks like this. 



The actual alerts used to go across the screen. It looks like it's been resized for my phone.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 26, 2018)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> It looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> The actual alerts used to go across the screen. It looks like it's been resized for my phone.


The Writing Workshop alert was a bit glitched and messed things up, it'll go back to normal once it gets out of your alerts page 


Speaking of the WW (not my WW, but the other WW...)



Writing of the Week #1 is up and running, if you're a writer or interested in having some fun with people read the thread/read the rules and come join in.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 26, 2018)

@Amatérasu’s Son Oh I see , I didn't know about it. I use phone most of the time where you can't see the Alert.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Sep 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> The Writing Workshop alert was a bit glitched and messed things up, it'll go back to normal once it gets out of your alerts page
> 
> 
> Speaking of the WW (not my WW, but the other WW...)
> ...



Thanks Wolf, I appreciate that.



Gledania said:


> @Amatérasu’s Son Oh I see , I didn't know about it. I use phone most of the time where you can't see the Alert.



I figured it was actually some kind mobile setting at first.

Though I doubt you wrote that thesis post on your phone


----------



## Gledania (Sep 26, 2018)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Though I doubt you wrote that thesis post on your phone



It took me 35 minutes ... with a phone it would take half a day :WOW


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Sep 26, 2018)

Gledania said:


> It took me 35 minutes ... with a phone it would take half a day :WOW


I believe Dat.


----------



## Yin (Sep 26, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> I care. not enough to be upset though. i was just really unlucky


Unlucky to the fullest.. or there's just enough trolls that ya pissed off in the past.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Sep 27, 2018)

I've watched Hannibal and am starting to looking at humans differently


----------



## Kylo Ren (Sep 27, 2018)

Astro said:


> I've watch Hannibal and am starting to looking at humans differently


the food he cooks are really exquisite. I hope there is season 4 already.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nox (Sep 27, 2018)

Don King said:


> the food he cooks are really exquisite. I hope there is season 4 already.



Currently on Season 2. Mads is so suave. He's rekindled my desire to be a better cook. I have to admit when he had that big feast (lthe one where lawrence fishburne suspects him) I was uncomfortable. He went on a killing / harvesting rampage. The leg scene always almost got to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 27, 2018)

Mads' acting in Hannibal is amazing imo. It's so nuanced. A slight flicker of his eyes or a small expression conveys so much.


----------



## Shrike (Sep 27, 2018)

Seraphoenix said:


> Mads' acting in Hannibal is amazing imo. It's so nuanced. A slight flicker of his eyes or a small expression conveys so much.



Mads is a great actor in general. "Jagten" is by far his best movie, for me.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Sep 27, 2018)

Shrike said:


> Mads is a great actor in general. "Jagten" is by far his best movie, for me.



That scene in the church...

Hurt so much bro. Felt way too real.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Sep 27, 2018)

Astro said:


> Currently on Season 2. Mads is so suave. He's rekindled my desire to be a better cook. I have to admit when he had that big feast (lthe one where lawrence fishburne suspects him) I was uncomfortable. He went on a killing / harvesting rampage. The leg scene always almost got to me



Ive seen all three seasons, yoy should totally watch it all.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2018)

Dunno who Mads is but to me there's only one Hannibal: Anthony Hopkins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Sep 27, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Dunno who Mads is but to me there's only one Hannibal: Anthony Hopkins.



Yeah, Hopkins is classic. Mads Mikkelsen, look him up, and watch the danish Jagten. Awesome movie, and he is great in it.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2018)

Shrike said:


> Yeah, Hopkins is classic. Mads Mikkelsen, look him up, and watch the danish Jagten. Awesome movie, and he is great in it.



Wait, is that a serie or a movie? I'm confused...


----------



## Shrike (Sep 27, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Wait, is that a serie or a movie? I'm confused...



Movie. Hannibal is a series.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2018)

Shrike said:


> Movie. Hannibal is a series.




This one?


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Sep 27, 2018)

Astro said:


> I've watch Hannibal and am starting to looking at humans differently



I've always heard human tastes terrible. Apparently all it takes the proper seasoning and cooking technique.


----------



## Nox (Sep 27, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> This one?



this movie was good. this and gone girl played at my top 10 worst fears. the ending just lets you know once you've been scarred there nno truly coming back.



Furinji Saiga said:


> Ive seen all three seasons, yoy should totally watch it all.



trying to catch up. had to put in pause since I started watching Ozark, then might have to go back to Devilman. I used to watch a ton of anime shows but I switched up to manga. So I need to catch up on some shows [Devil May Cry, Castlevania] then other eastern shows I might have let slip [Monster, Shigurui, Serial Experment Lain etc]



Amatérasu’s Son said:


> I've always heard human tastes terrible. Apparently all it takes the proper seasoning and cooking technique.



good thing Hannibal is a good cook eeh. you should watch him go to work, you'll be impressed. also where did you hear human tastes bad. you know some cannibals


----------



## MO (Sep 27, 2018)

Astro said:


> Currently on Season 2. Mads is so suave. He's rekindled my desire to be a better cook. I have to admit when he had that big feast (lthe one where lawrence fishburne suspects him) I was uncomfortable. He went on a killing / harvesting rampage. The leg scene always almost got to me


ugh I need to get back on that show. was also on season 2 but stop watching for a bit. The way hannibal carries himself is awesome.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Sep 27, 2018)

Astro said:


> good thing Hannibal is a good cook eeh. you should watch him go to work, you'll be impressed. also where did you hear human tastes bad. you know some cannibals


It's something that I've heard and read about from people in survival situations, like you remember that movie Alive? About the people who crashed in the high mountains of Peru. Of course cooking's not gonna be optimal in desperate survival situations, but over the years whenever the subject came up I heard that human just didn't taste good.


----------



## Nox (Sep 27, 2018)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> It's something that I've heard and read about from people in survival situations, like you remember that movie Alive? About the people who crashed in the high mountains of Peru. Of course cooking's not gonna be optimal in desperate survival situations, but over the years whenever the subject came up I heard that human just didn't taste good.



 i might have to look into this. i wonder if the meat doesn't taste good objectively or the psychological trauma / associated taboo about the act skews people's decision. they need to feed subjects various meat - including human to test this out. of course the morality of it will be in question but hey this is science.




MO said:


> ugh I need to get back on that show. was also on season 2 but stop watching for a bit. The way hannibal carries himself is awesome.



he's the epitome of cultured. psychology, philosophy, arts, fashion, decor, cooking - hell even the methods he uses source / kill / preserve his targets is well though out. he's so cold he turned out will's own crush


----------



## Kylo Ren (Sep 27, 2018)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> It's something that I've heard and read about from people in survival situations, like you remember that movie Alive? About the people who crashed in the high mountains of Peru. Of course cooking's not gonna be optimal in desperate survival situations, but over the years whenever the subject came up I heard that human just didn't taste good.


I wonder if you cook properly the human flesh if it's really taste really good in real life.


Astro said:


> this movie was good. this and gone girl played at my top 10 worst fears. the ending just lets you know once you've been scarred there nno truly coming back.


you must have a phobia in this kind of girls they can really ruin a mans life just like that.


----------



## Nox (Sep 27, 2018)

@Don King Gone Girl = manipulative psychopath with possessive qualities. The Hunt = Simple man accused of Pedophilia. When pyscho paths love you, they treat you like the best thing since sliced bread. You cross over to their bad side and its their duty to make sure your life suffers. As for the other one, you get on a sex offenders list and thats for life. The social stigma is crippling - as it should be for those who legitimately do this stuff. For an innocent person - this is the Gaza strip for the mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Sep 27, 2018)

Astro said:


> he's the epitome of cultured. psychology, philosophy, arts, fashion, decor, cooking - hell even the methods he uses source / kill / preserve his targets is well though out. he's so cold he turned out will's own crush


he is an elegent and classy cannibal seriel killer.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Sep 27, 2018)

Astro said:


> @Don King Gone Girl = manipulative psychopath with possessive qualities. The Hunt = Simple man accused of Pedophilia. When pyscho paths love you, they treat you like the best thing since sliced bread. You cross over to their bad side and its their duty to make sure your life suffers. As for the other one, you get on a sex offenders list and thats for life. The social stigma is crippling - as it should be for those who legitimately do this stuff. For an innocent person - this is the Gaza strip for the mind.



Gone girl was so creepy, you know the reveal is coming and you just feel bad for the man trapped in this relationship with a psychopath.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Sep 27, 2018)

What if the little girl in the hunt grew up to be rosamund pike in the Gone Girl.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Sep 27, 2018)

Astro said:


> i might have to look into this. i wonder if the meat doesn't taste good objectively or the psychological trauma / associated taboo about the act skews people's decision. they need to feed subjects various meat - including human to test this out. of course the morality of it will be in question but hey this is science.


I was honestly thinking of something similar. The morality is completely out the door. Personally I imagine that human would taste gamey. Then there's the question of what part of the human. Remember that scene in Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom when they had monkey brains for dessert? I mean does all primate brain taste the same? And what kind of person? Do you want someone overweight for marbling of the meat? Is an athlete too tough? Does it matter if the person is rested?

So many "_Jesus Christ How did these otherwise intelligent people start this conversation and why is it still going?_" questions here.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 28, 2018)

I've given out almost 1100 tier specialists


----------



## Shrike (Sep 28, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I've given out almost 1100 tier specialists



1000 to Gled <3


----------



## Mariko (Sep 28, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I've given out almost 1100 tier specialists



And you're proud of it...


----------



## Mob (Sep 28, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I've given out almost 1100 tier specialists


Only 113 on my end, I need to step up my game


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2018)

Why don't we have the "ningen" rating btw? (Even if I don't know its meaning, sounds just funny to me...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2018)

That's for dragonball cats, not op.


----------



## Mob (Sep 30, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Why don't we have the "ningen" rating btw? (Even if I don't know its meaning, sounds just funny to me...)


Magnifique

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2018)

Soca said:


> That's for dragonball cats, not op.



Arn't we ningen too, or just superior beings?


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Arn't we ningen too, or just superior beings?


We're Big Meme Tier Specialist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Sep 30, 2018)

truth be told ningen and tier specialist are the two best ratings on this site, nothing else comes close period


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2018)

mob said:


> truth be told ningen and tier specialist are the two best ratings on this site, nothing else comes close period



A period rating would tier them. 

Me say...


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Sep 30, 2018)

I know I'm old, but I'm surprised there's not a Memorial *Gar!* rating.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2018)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> I know I'm old, but I'm surprised there's not a Memorial *Gar!* rating.



You meant Garchu! right?


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Oct 1, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> You meant Garchu! right?


   Actually....both.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 1, 2018)

My brain right now ....


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Oct 1, 2018)

Gledania said:


> My brain right now ....


Such a joyful state.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 1, 2018)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Such a joyful state.



I'm sick + didn't sleep for days , have homework ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 1, 2018)

Get off the damn forums and educate yourself


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2018)

Soca said:


> Get off the damn forums and educate yourself



We also lack a "Wise" rating...  

@Gledania


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2018)

Meanwhile our President...


----------



## Gledania (Oct 1, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Meanwhile our President...




Il faut un diplome pour demarer une révolution , mais  travailler au fast food du coin pour faire un doigt d'honneur au president oklm ...


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Il faut un diplome pour demarer une révolution , mais  travailler au fast food du coin pour faire un doigt d'honneur au president oklm ...




"Traverse la rue et va faire un selfie avec des braqueurs!"



*Spoiler*: __ 



Putain l'affiche internationale mec!


----------



## Gledania (Oct 1, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Putain l'affiche internationale mec!



J'ai pas mon mot à dire ... ta oublié d'ou je viens ? (Dz) ....

Macron c'est juste rien so tu compare.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2018)

Gledania said:


> J'ai pas mon mot à dire ... ta oublié d'ou je viens ? (Dz) ....



Nani? 

Non j'ai zappé pour être franc (du Maghreb non? Un truc comme ça -désolé si je suis à côté de la plaque  )


----------



## Soca (Oct 1, 2018)

english

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Oct 1, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Nani?
> 
> Non j'ai zappé pour être franc (du Maghreb non? Un truc comme ça -désolé si je suis à côté de la plaque  )




one two three ... you know the rest ...

Macron is way better in comparison ...


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2018)

Gledania said:


> one two three ... you know the rest ...
> 
> Macron is way better in comparison ...



No srsly I don't remember... North Korea? Kappa


----------



## Gledania (Oct 1, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> No srsly I don't remember... North Korea? Kappa



One two three Viva .... ????? You know ??? Football ??? Who burns your streets when their country win a match ???


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2018)

Gledania said:


> One two three Viva .... ????? You know ??? Football ??? Who burns your streets when their country win a match ???



I'm not into football bro.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 1, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> I'm not into football bro.




Neither me (or not much) but my country is known for her love of football. You should know it .... Kappa.

Ok fuck it.

Algeria.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Oct 1, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Meanwhile our President...



One. I think it's good that he didn't extend any fingers there.

Two. Context?

Three. You're on the wrong side of the pond to be complaining about Presidents.


----------



## MO (Oct 1, 2018)

@Soca


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 2, 2018)

tf is that gif


----------



## MO (Oct 2, 2018)

@Soca


----------



## Soca (Oct 2, 2018)

MO said:


> @Soca


 

damn hoe


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 2, 2018)

section ban anyone who isnt speaking english


----------



## Amol (Oct 2, 2018)

I read that 'To the OL' thread and complaint thread in Q&A section. 
I have to say some trash from OBD(most of the guys are cool) are turning this entire forum toxic. 
Always whining. Always bashing someone. Always being petty. Always holding grudges. Always gangbanging on someone. 
I have stopped visiting OBD because of that now. The level of hostility they show to a guy over simplest thing is downright creepy. 
Honestly I wonder why anyone want to become Mod anymore? 
It is fucking annoying, irritating job to look after bunch of serial whiners who never appreciate anything no matter what you do. 
Jesus those threads were cringeworthy.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 2, 2018)

What is OBD ????


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 2, 2018)

You're pretty late to this, Amol.



Gledania said:


> What is OBD ????


----------



## Amol (Oct 2, 2018)

Yeah I know. I am historically late to most of the forum dramas. 
It is both gift and curse.


----------



## Nox (Oct 2, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> You're pretty late to this, Amol.





Amol said:


> I read that 'To the OL' thread and complaint thread in Q&A section.
> I have to say some trash from OBD(most of the guys are cool) are turning this entire forum toxic.
> Always whining. Always bashing someone. Always being petty. Always holding grudges. Always gangbanging on someone.
> I have stopped visiting OBD because of that now. The level of hostility they show to a guy over simplest thing is downright creepy.
> ...



Once again I am out of the loop. What its the TL;DR of this. I love OBD its has this tight nit brotherhood feel to it. However, the discussion over there are solid. Sometimes I just go there and lurk the section fights. My fav thread is the Feats of the Weak.  Through that I started reading Fire Brigade and it rejuvenated my TGoH cravings.


----------



## Amol (Oct 2, 2018)

Astro said:


> Once again I am out of the loop. What its the TL;DR of this. I love OBD its has this tight nit brotherhood feel to it. However, the discussion over there are solid. Sometimes I just go there and lurk the section fights. My fav thread is the Feats of the Weak.  Through that I started reading Fire Brigade and it rejuvenated my TGoH cravings.


Let me start by saying Congratulations man. I didn't vote for anyone's name but if I had it would have been yours. 
Personally I don't know whole story myself. Only bits and pieces. 
You must have read Q&A thread over Mod drama which was really OBD drama. 
If that wasn't enough some OBD members had invaded Cafe and situation had went to shit. It was racist shit apparently. 
Wild Mbxx appeared out of nowhere and he nuked the place for some time because being racist assholes isn't allowed by forum rules. He deleted lot of posts. Shadow isn't even willing to talk about it now. 
OBD has tight group which sometimes can be a problem. You dare disagree with someone over something as minuscule as Powerlevel and OBDers would be after your blood even after months. 
I had once dared to voice opinion that Thor is not Universal level and Infinity Gauntlet should be stronger than Stormbreaker which was opposite of popular opinion. By God I was negged,disliked and insulted for it as if I insulted someone's mother there. Even after months some members try to pick fight over it. OBD is not very welcoming to newbies and casual fans who can't quote numerical feats by heart. Powerlevels are serious business there. 
It also doesn't help that it is infested by Alt-Right members who makes comment that border arounds racism and sexism. 
Most OBDers are genuinely good though .It is vocal minority that gives the place bad name.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 2, 2018)

Amol said:


> some trash from OBD(most of the guys are cool) are turning this entire forum toxic.
> Always whining. Always bashing someone. Always being petty. Always holding grudges. Always gangbanging on someone.
> I have stopped visiting OBD because of that now. The level of hostility they show to a guy over simplest thing is downright creepy.
> Honestly I wonder why anyone want to become Mod anymore?
> ...


you have seen the light


----------



## Nox (Oct 2, 2018)

Amol said:


> Let me start by saying Congratulations man. I didn't vote for anyone's name but if I had it would have been yours.
> Personally I don't know whole story myself. Only bits and pieces.
> You must have read Q&A thread over Mod drama which was really OBD drama.
> If that wasn't enough some OBD members had invaded Cafe and situation had went to shit. *It was racist shit apparently. *
> ...





The only OBDers I know are God Movements / Black (shout out to him for feeding my rep status) / Sherlock / Iwandesu and Fang - since they seems to be in every thread + do calcs. Those guys strike me as decent and level headed. TBH the bold points are the reason I was hesitant to join NF. This entire forum including the OP section had its own cliques and being outspoken is applauded. However, going against the grain was cause for ridicule and pain. 18 year old me might not have wanted to admit it but being Red is a Disgrace. Its the equivalent of people saying we don't like you / your opinions please go away. The general sentiment I have of NF is that it harbors the same crowd as 4chan. Autistic, edgy, inconsiderate, provocative. Infact most internet spaces with a demographic of 16-35 year old (lets face it) males are hostile. The further along those lines are separated on a racial, political, socio-economic (middle class) status the extreme it gets. Granted I feel over the years its been toned down though this might be me sticking to one specific spot. OBD can't be worse than Convo Threads. Outside OL and maybe Mod convo I won't be caught dead in those


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> you have seen the light



*Light specialist*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 2, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> *Light specialist*


thats Kizaru


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thats Kizaru



*Light specialist specialist* then


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Oct 2, 2018)

Amol said:


> Yeah I know. I am historically late to most of the forum dramas.
> It is both gift and curse.



That's fine. You're fine like that. It's best to miss such things.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 2, 2018)

Being a long time regular in both sections I can honestly say OBD > OL.

Even if I post here more now.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2018)

What is OBD about?


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 2, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> What is OBD about?


Go to the OBD convo and ask them yourself


----------



## Garcher (Oct 2, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> What is OBD about?


Discussing crossover matchups like Goku vs Superman

Meaning the people posting there are hyper nerds and bums with too much free time


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Discussing crossover matchups like Goku vs Superman
> 
> Meaning the people posting there are hyper nerds and bums with too much free time



Lol ok.

I know where I wont go then.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gledania (Oct 3, 2018)

Amol said:


> It also doesn't help that it is infested by Alt-Right members who makes comment that border arounds racism and sexism



It's the same thing in TMF one piece section ... many people there can't stay one minute without insulting each other .


...


@Seraphoenix @DiscoZoro20 as much I disagree with Gohara in some few points I think this pretty much shows why he should be the most respected guy in this forum :



Someone should take example here ...


----------



## Quipchaque (Oct 3, 2018)

Gledania said:


> It's the same thing in TMF one piece section ... many people there can't stay one minute without insulting each other .
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



Hmmmm I wonder who you are referring to. Real talk though Gohara is a great poster Imo because unlike others he can actually accept differing opinions and doesn't pretend that everything he believes has to be fact.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Oct 3, 2018)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Hmmmm I wonder who you are referring to. Real talk though Gohara is a great poster Imo because unlike others he can actually accept differing opinions and doesn't pretend that everything he believes has to be fact.


A highly desirable trait in any poster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 4, 2018)

Gledania said:


> It's the same thing in TMF one piece section ... many people there can't stay one minute without insulting each other .
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


You shouldn't take Amol too seriously. He wants to talk about how other people are hostile at the smallest things, but when he posted in the Ohara Battledome he regularly called people idiots, stupid and negged them for disagreeing with him.

Now he's trying to put up some act like he is righteous and cares about the section becoming 'one piece fans again'. Only to start insulting people in the next paragraph

Regarding doge, well, I don't think he has any ratings enabled besides 'tier specialist'.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 9, 2018)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Points? What points? Rep? Ratings? I require specificity. INPUT.


I noticed that you never post in the OL telegrams until the chapter drops. Guess you avoid spoilers.

You get points for making correct predictions for the upcoming chapter which you can use for sparkles, big avatar rights or html user title.

Check the OP of the previous prediction thread for example:


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Oct 9, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> I noticed that you never post in the OL telegrams until the chapter drops. Guess you avoid spoilers.


Like the plague.


> You get points for making correct predictions for the upcoming chapter which you can use for sparkles, big avatar rights or html user title.
> 
> Check the OP of the previous prediction thread for example:



Ohh. Is that why I don't have the big avatar rights I had before the *Great Forum Upgrade*?


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 9, 2018)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Ohh. Is that why I don't have the big avatar rights I had before the *Great Forum Upgrade*?


Dunno. Might be because of upgrading to Xenforo or they changed the allowed avatar size altogether.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Oct 9, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Dunno. Might be because of upgrading to Xenforo or they changed the allowed avatar size altogether.


, I suppose it's not that big a deal. Thanks to a certain someone I got my animated Final Flash charge after all


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Oct 10, 2018)

latest chapter out in jAMINXBOXx now

damn so bored rn


----------



## Gledania (Oct 10, 2018)

Joe Maya said:


> latest chapter out in jAMINXBOXx now
> 
> damn so bored rn



Wut ?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 12, 2018)

@Vengarl 

I just started the coalition arc. 

This manga is pure gold.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 12, 2018)

What is a tier specialist rating?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 12, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> What is a tier specialist rating?




This.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 12, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> What is a tier specialist ?


@White Rabbit
@Gledania
@Seraphoenix
@TrolonoaZoro
@PwnGoatVSPandaman


----------



## Gledania (Oct 12, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @White Rabbit
> @Gledania
> @Seraphoenix
> @TrolonoaZoro
> @PwnGoatVSPandaman



Well :
WRONG Martial artist France Marxist Rabbit specialist. 
Bepo specialist
Shanks specialist
Trolling Specialist
Pedospero Specialist


----------



## Mariko (Oct 12, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Well :
> Martial artist France Marxist Rabbit specialist.
> Bepo specialist
> Shanks specialist
> ...



You forgot "truth specialist"


----------



## Gledania (Oct 12, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> You forgot "truth specialist"



My apologies... I edited now , it's better.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 12, 2018)

The only "truth" Specialist in NF is @Kamina. 




Zoro


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 12, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> What is a tier specialist rating?





Shiba D. Inu said:


> @White Rabbit
> @Gledania
> @Seraphoenix
> @TrolonoaZoro
> @PwnGoatVSPandaman


Tier Specialist is a way for Shiba to tell the people he mentioned that he loves them and follows their posts everywhere.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 12, 2018)

I have no idea how these NF ratings work because I was inactive during the changes that happened. I'm guessing I lost my reps from the old NF?


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Oct 12, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> You forgot "truth specialist"



Your new set needs a "DEAL WITH IT" caption.



T.D.A said:


> I have no idea how these NF ratings work because I was inactive during the changes that happened. I'm guessing I lost my reps from the old NF?



You're still Elysian. Though reps seem a bit less important, it's all there.


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 12, 2018)

Gledania said:


> The only "truth" Specialist in NF is @Kamina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every post I make is straight facts because I am Oda.

Stay on my side or ill kill off bepo


----------



## Gledania (Oct 12, 2018)

Kamina. said:


> Every post I make is straight facts because I am Oda.
> 
> Stay on my side or ill kill off bepo



Kill his captain instead. (Salty neg in coming)


----------



## Mariko (Oct 12, 2018)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Your new set needs a "DEAL WITH IT" caption.
> 
> 
> 
> You're still Elysian. Though reps seem a bit less important, it's all there.



Lol, done.

@Gledania  How would you personally translate it? I'm not even sure it is possible to accurately do it... 

Un truc du genre "Fais avec" ou "démerdes toi"?


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Oct 12, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Lol, done.
> 
> @Gledania  How would you personally translate it? I'm not even sure it is possible to accurately do it...
> 
> Un truc du genre "Fais avec" ou "démerdes toi"?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 12, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Lol, done.
> 
> @Gledania  How would you personally translate it? I'm not even sure it is possible to accurately do it...
> 
> Un truc du genre "Fais avec" ou "démerdes toi"?



Fais avec. A prendre ou à laisser ...

Something like this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 12, 2018)

france 

germany


----------



## Gledania (Oct 12, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> france
> 
> germany



@Black Otaku He's already jinxing germany for EU 2020


----------



## Blacku (Oct 12, 2018)

Gledania said:


> @Black Otaku He's already jinxing germany for EU 2020



Law and Germany will suffer the same fate


----------



## Mariko (Oct 12, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> france
> 
> germany







*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 12, 2018)

Morticia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 12, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> Law and Germany will suffer the same fate


germany will solo a calamity ?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 12, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> germany will solo a calamity ?



Germany will have the same treatment law had in dressrossa.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 12, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Germany will have the same treatment law had in dressrossa.


so ultimately victorious, while France/DD gets taken away by the marines/FIFA


----------



## Gledania (Oct 12, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> so ultimately victorious, while France/DD gets taken away by the marines/FIFA



No , germany will lose to DD/england and let France/luffy take the cup.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Oct 12, 2018)

Soca said:


> Morticia



Couldn't find the appropriate scene with the God and Goddess Raul and Anjelica, so I had to kick it old school with the founders.


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Oct 13, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Well :
> WRONG Martial artist France Marxist Rabbit specialist.
> Bepo specialist
> Shanks specialist
> ...


And don't you fucking forget it. Don't you dare shit talk the most interesting Big Mom child.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 13, 2018)

PwnGoatVSPandaman said:


> And don't you fucking forget it. Don't you dare shit talk the most interesting Big Mom child.



His face make me angry for whatever reason ... He is to fucking evil , arrogant , vicious ....


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Oct 13, 2018)

Gledania said:


> His face make me angry for whatever reason ... He is to fucking evil , arrogant , vicious ....


And beautiful

He's absolutely extra (ie super weird) in a crew that is pretty boring. Katakuri was 100% boring until he got his quirk of not wanting people to see his face, but he got over that and now he's just a boring character.

Smoothie is um, thicc I guess?

Compote hasn't had anything to work with so we don't know.

Cracker is a bit sadistic, but he's mainly a cool power and character design.

Snack is probably more interesting now as a character now that he's super depressed and has ptsd.

I don't even remember any more of the children.

Perospero is absolutely the most interesting character out of big mom's children. He's arguably the only fully developed character, plus he's also extra af.

Plus he's just got some amazing feats.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Oct 13, 2018)

PwnGoatVSPandaman said:


> And don't you fucking forget it. Don't you dare shit talk the most interesting Big Mom child.



You gotta admire this man's consistency.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 13, 2018)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> You gotta admire this man's consistency.



You do surpass him with your veggies avies


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Oct 13, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> You do surpass him with your veggies avies


That's Vegeta though, I've been a Prince of All Saiyans loyalist since the Namek saga adaptation the ocean dub dropped, "*LET'S SEE WHAT YOU'VE GOT KAKAROT! GARLIC GUN FI-YERRRRRE!!!!!*" which had to have been like 1997 or something. There's an entire intenational war fighting corp dedicated to holdin it down for Vegeta.

@PwnGoatVSPandaman is the only cat I see out here consistently reppin Perospero tho, that's all I'm sayin.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 13, 2018)

Let's stick to the topic boys. 



I predict Weeble and his ugly little mom.
Here we have our "key players".


----------



## Gledania (Oct 13, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Let's stick to the topic boys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Since when The OPT convo thread is a prediction thread ??

[HASHTAG]#Wrong[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Mariko (Oct 13, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Since when The OPT convo thread is a prediction thread ??
> 
> [HASHTAG]#Wrong[/HASHTAG]





Wrong thread indeed. Fuck me on this one. 

But my prediction is Brook level. 

Where is he btw... I kinda miss him...


----------



## Gledania (Oct 13, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Wrong thread indeed. Fuck me on this one.
> 
> But my prediction is Brook level.
> 
> Where is he btw... I kinda miss him...




With the rest of the crew minus zoro.

Where do you want him to be ?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 13, 2018)

Gledania said:


> With the rest of the crew minus zoro.
> 
> Where do you want him to be ?



Not sure if serious...

I meant our Brook here.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 13, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Let's stick to the topic boys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mariko (Oct 13, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Shrike (Oct 13, 2018)

That's right boys, stick to the topic. 

Let's talk about all the long time loyal fans of certain characters.

Like me repping Doffy for 12 years only for Oda to make him an idiot in his own arc but put him back on awesome once he fell


----------



## Gledania (Oct 13, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Not sure if serious...
> 
> I meant our Brook here.




Wich one ??? I don't know any brook here.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 13, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Wich one ??? I don't know any brook here.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Kinjin (Oct 13, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Wich one ??? I don't know any brook here.


It was the previous name of this dude @Jonavity


----------



## Gledania (Oct 13, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> It was the previous name of this dude @Jonavity




This is what I call "a clear explanation" .


----------



## Mariko (Oct 13, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> It was the previous name of this dude @Jonavity



NSA-Inspector Kinjin  



Gledania said:


> This is what I call "a clear explanation" .



Fuck you to begin with. Genre j'vais fliquer les gens pour savoir s'ils changent de nom et tout! 

M'enfin! J'hallucine!


----------



## Gledania (Oct 13, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> NSA-Inspector Kinjin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mariko (Oct 13, 2018)

Don't work. 

Edit: it does now. T'as rien de mieux là mec? C'est du Shiba "tier specialist" level ça...

Tu me déçois...


----------



## Gledania (Oct 13, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Doesn't work.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Gledania (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Kinjin (Oct 14, 2018)

Hey guys, join the Yugioh tourney if you're up for it


----------



## Typhon (Oct 14, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Hey guys, join the Yugioh tourney if you're up for it


Would have joined if I wasn't limited to a structure deck


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2018)

Hasn't YuGiOh become unnecessarily complex compared to how it was in the mid 2000s?


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 14, 2018)

Typhon said:


> Would have joined if I wasn't limited to a structure deck





Snake said:


> Hasn't YuGiOh become unnecessarily complex compared to how it was in the mid 2000s?


That's why only structure decks are used for the tourney so even newbies can participate.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 14, 2018)

Vote for Law!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Oct 14, 2018)

@Joe Maya I like an active OL as much as the next man but chill with the threads. Everything’s doesn’t need to be discussed. I’d rather you google or search through the forums and nerco a thread. If the OP breaks has you fieinding go download a Bandai Nampo OP game or something


----------



## MO (Oct 15, 2018)

I failed my physics test. Someone make me feel better.


----------



## Soca (Oct 15, 2018)

No. Go study


----------



## Mariko (Oct 15, 2018)

MO said:


> I failed my physics test. Someone make me feel better.



Physics is overrated.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 15, 2018)

Soca said:


> No. Go study



And then you're surprised when ppl complain about your mod job you hoe?

Can't you just be sarcastic and fake something so ppl feel better?


----------



## Shrike (Oct 15, 2018)

Hoe? Ho ho ho.

@MO You might see Big Mom this week


----------



## MO (Oct 15, 2018)

Soca said:


> No. Go study





Shrike said:


> Hoe? Ho ho ho.
> 
> @MO You might see Big Mom this week


that honestly doesn't make me feel better.
I need to go harder this is unacceptable.


----------



## Soca (Oct 15, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> And then you're surprised when ppl complain about your mod job you hoe?
> 
> Can't you just be sarcastic and fake something so ppl feel better?



That's not my job 


MO said:


>


You tryna fail again


----------



## MO (Oct 15, 2018)

Soca said:


> That's not my job
> 
> You tryna fail again


what courses were you good at in school?


----------



## Soca (Oct 15, 2018)

MO said:


> what courses were you good at in school?


Anything that didn't involve numbers


----------



## MO (Oct 15, 2018)

Soca said:


> Anything that didn't involve numbers


so english,history stuff like that?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 15, 2018)

Soca said:


> That's not my job
> 
> You tryna fail again




It should be.

This is precisely why I must be your Mod mate


----------



## Mariko (Oct 15, 2018)

MO said:


> so english,history stuff like that?



No. Jinbei studies.


----------



## MO (Oct 15, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> No. Jinbei studies.


fishman studies.lol


----------



## Soca (Oct 15, 2018)

MO said:


> so english,history stuff like that?


Yea but my scores were still pretty average anyways


----------



## Mariko (Oct 15, 2018)

Soca said:


> Yea but my scores were still pretty average anyways



This is also why I must be your Mod mate. Mines were always top tier.


----------



## MO (Oct 15, 2018)

Soca said:


> Yea but my scores were still pretty average anyways


my marks are all pretty good except for physics. It's literally dragging me and I think I might drop it, but I also think I need it for uni so I'm fucking cornered.


----------



## Soca (Oct 15, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> This is also why I must be your Mod mate. Mines were always special ed tier.


fixed


----------



## Soca (Oct 15, 2018)

MO said:


> my marks are all pretty good except for physics. It's literally dragging me and I think I might drop it, but I also think I need it for uni so I'm fucking cornered.


You tryna be a rocket scientist or some shit


----------



## Mariko (Oct 15, 2018)

Soca said:


> fixed



Another reason I must be your mod mate: your fixations sucks.


----------



## MO (Oct 15, 2018)

Soca said:


> You tryna be a rocket scientist or some shit


software engineer hopefully.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 15, 2018)

MO said:


> software engineer hopefully.



AI will do this shits tomorrow better than any humans though.

Try something it can't do.

Like poetry or baking weird stuffs.

Or poetry about weird baked stuffs.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 15, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> AI will do this shits tomorrow better than any humans though.
> 
> Try something it can't do.
> 
> ...



It will never have my imagination


----------



## Gledania (Oct 17, 2018)

Make mod of the OL convo thread.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Oct 17, 2018)

Make me mod lol


----------



## Mariko (Oct 17, 2018)

Make me mod of @Gledania


----------



## Gledania (Oct 17, 2018)

I would gladly mod @Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Oct 17, 2018)

srs that amaterusu guy shud be mod he's my fav nfer.

he's also srs and doesn't troll and posting is all v interesting n  thoughtful n0t like me make shitty thread n get locked. 

when spoiler comin out?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 17, 2018)

Joe Maya said:


> srs that amaterusu guy shud be mod he's my fav nfer.
> 
> he's also srs and doesn't troll.



What ? He's the biggest troll in this section.


@Amatérasu’s Son We know your true nature , just admit.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 17, 2018)

Cough .


----------



## Gledania (Oct 17, 2018)

~Avant~ said:


> Cough .



What ?

How dare you.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Gledania (Oct 17, 2018)

~Avant~ said:


>


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 17, 2018)

:extremethunk


----------



## Gledania (Oct 17, 2018)

~Avant~ said:


> :extremethunk


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Oct 17, 2018)

I miss the good ol days when spoiler come out on Tuesday night then slowly one by one new spoiler came out. Now it's only one major spoiler and chapter straightaway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 17, 2018)

Those were the golden days


----------



## Gledania (Oct 17, 2018)

~Avant~ said:


> Those were the golden days


So ? How many times before the spoilers


----------



## Mariko (Oct 17, 2018)

Joe Maya said:


> I miss the good ol days when spoiler come out on Tuesday night then slowly one by one new spoiler came out. Now it's only one major spoiler and chapter straightaway.



Doku/Ohana times, (nardo) spoilers came on monday...


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Oct 17, 2018)

~Avant~ said:


> Those were the golden days




The highlight is when the supernova was first introduced. I still remember vividly like wtf finally pirates with over 100 million bounties....then it reveal slowly one by one, first they show like Basil stained by spaghetti ,then is like Apoo fighting Kidd or something then it continually build up one by one every hour or so showing different supernova one by one that was freaking cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Oct 17, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Doku/Ohana times, (nardo) spoilers came on monday...




wat happen to them?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 17, 2018)

Gledania said:


> So ? How many times before the spoilers



Is that even a complete thought?


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Oct 17, 2018)

My small brother ask me to watch angel beats, he say it's the best anime of all time. Have anyone watched it ???


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 17, 2018)

Joe Maya said:


> The highlight is when the supernova was first introduced. I still remember vividly like wtf finally pirates with over 100 million bounties....then it reveal slowly one by one, first they show like Basil stained by spaghetti ,then is like Apoo fighting Kidd or something then it continually build up one by one every hour or so showing different supernova one by one that was freaking cool.



That was when I was a regular in the OBD, the Supernova were a boon for the section.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Oct 17, 2018)

~Avant~ said:


> That was when I was a regular in the OBD, the Supernova were a boon for the section.




OBD?

I only know this and arlong park lol


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 17, 2018)

Outskirts Battledome section in the forums.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 17, 2018)

Joe Maya said:


> wat happen to them?



Lol. 

Jail most likely...


----------



## Shrike (Oct 18, 2018)

Decided not to read the spoilers this week. From the amount of pages and posts, I guess the chapter is lit


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 18, 2018)

OP has been on fire during this year


----------



## Soca (Oct 18, 2018)

Shrike said:


> Decided not to read the spoilers this week. From the amount of pages and posts, I guess the chapter is lit


Come over to the dark side


----------



## Shrike (Oct 18, 2018)

Soca said:


> Come over to the dark side



Nah bro I have too much work this week to be active in the discussions, so if I read the spoilers I will only spoil the chapter which is shit, I read the spoilers to hang out with you guys


----------



## Mariko (Oct 18, 2018)

Shrike said:


> Nah bro I have too much work this week to be active in the discussions, so if I read the spoilers I will only spoil the chapter which is shit, I read the spoilers to hang out with you guys



Spoilers suck though... You miss nothing.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 18, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Spoilers suck though... You miss nothing.



I don't know if thats good or bad but thanks marikon


----------



## Mariko (Oct 18, 2018)

Shrike said:


> I don't know if thats good or bad but thanks marikon


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2018)

Shrike said:


> Decided not to read the spoilers this week. From the amount of pages and posts, I guess the chapter is lit



Welcome to the club. XD


----------



## MO (Oct 20, 2018)

Does anyone have one plus 6?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 22, 2018)

MO said:


> Does anyone have one plus 6?



It's 7.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2018)

Gledania said:


> It's 7.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2018)

MO said:


> Does anyone have one plus 6?



7


----------



## MO (Oct 24, 2018)

Just had a math test and BITCHHHHH.....


----------



## Gledania (Oct 24, 2018)

MO said:


> Just had a math test and BITCHHHHH shhhh.....




I miss them.

Now I'm studying Law ...

Fuck Law ...


----------



## Soca (Oct 24, 2018)

MO said:


> Just had a math test and BITCHHHHH.....


fuck math

fuck it

fuck it 

FUCK IT


----------



## Gledania (Oct 24, 2018)

What does the Mud and the Oil refer to ???


----------



## Soca (Oct 24, 2018)

It's lyrics from this song


----------



## MO (Oct 24, 2018)

@Soca do you have a girlfriend?


----------



## Soca (Oct 24, 2018)

MO said:


> @Soca do you have a girlfriend?


Yes. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's adventure


----------



## MO (Oct 24, 2018)

Soca said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


is she asian?


----------



## Soca (Oct 24, 2018)

I've never had an asian girl


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 25, 2018)

I have. 

Not as much fun, and island girl.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 26, 2018)

Strange...

I had around 12 900 posts yesterday and around 14 400 today...

Am I that shyzo and posted 1500 posts in one night while sleeping?


----------



## Soca (Oct 26, 2018)

Mbxx did an update to where old archived and convo posts start counting, so everyone's posts went up.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 26, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Strange...
> 
> I had around 12 900 posts yesterday and around 14 400 today...
> 
> Am I that shyzo and posted 1500 posts in one night while sleeping?




What is this Sig ? ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 26, 2018)

Messages:


----------



## Gledania (Oct 27, 2018)

@White Rabbit


----------



## Nox (Oct 28, 2018)

I upset a lot of people this week. Might as well upset some more to complete the month.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Oct 28, 2018)

Astro said:


> I upset a lot of people this week. Might as well upset some more to complete the month.



"I upset ppl, and I'm proud of it" 

> How power (mod fake power actually) can reveal ppl true self.


----------



## Nox (Oct 28, 2018)

@White Rabbit 

You know this is a casual convo thread and people have lives outside the forums right.
 LMAO I am talking about my a appointments I aint show up too and chicks I've ghosted  

I've been ignoring it since it was never my place but some mod hurt you and you've been flinging sneak disses at mods.   


If I hurt you then sorry you feel that way but I won't stop being a sarcastic and dry thats what got me where I am


----------



## Mariko (Oct 28, 2018)

Astro said:


> @White Rabbit
> 
> You know this is a casual convo thread and people have lives outside the forums right.
> LMAO I am talking about my a appointments I aint show up too and chicks I've ghosted
> ...



Tl;dr?


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Oct 29, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> 2) 2/3 sets a week on average. No more. But I can stop changing them if you want...



If you promise to wear an Emmanuel Macron set of my choice forever I could agree to that.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 29, 2018)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> If you promise to wear an Emmanuel Macron set of my choice forever I could agree to that.



Like this?



Or this maybe?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 29, 2018)

@White Rabbit I tough it was Marcel


----------



## Mariko (Oct 29, 2018)

Gledania said:


> @White Rabbit I tough it was Marcel



I've been Marcelized recently.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 29, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> I've been Marcelized recently.



Guess I'm gonna be Shibaized like the last time


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Oct 30, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Or this maybe?





Macron look like the kind who like bbc.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 1, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> They ran away because they would have lost. That's what they mean with "not ready".


They were doing fine against Garp and Sengoku who are together>Akainu. Moreoever BB challenged every marine at MF including Akainu.

He didn't fight Akainu after that because he had to go conquer WB's territories. Fighting over a ship would have been dumb when he was trying to build up as quickly as possible.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 1, 2018)

there will be so much blood in the OL after this chapter



the threads will run red


----------



## Garcher (Nov 1, 2018)

Seraphoenix said:


> They were doing fine against Garp and Sengoku *who are together>Akainu.*


Prove it.



Seraphoenix said:


> Moreoever BB challenged every marine at MF including Akainu.


Are you implying he actually could have won against every marine, including C3?



Seraphoenix said:


> He didn't fight Akainu after that because he had to go conquer WB's territories. Fighting over a ship would have been dumb when he was trying to build up as quickly as possible.


BB is hunting powerful DFs. Akainu's is one of the most powerful Logias. Stop making excuses.

Admiral haters are getting worse with every new Kaido chapter


----------



## Garcher (Nov 1, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> there will be so much blood in the OL after this chapter
> 
> 
> 
> the threads will run red


The threads aren't the only thing that will be red


----------



## Soca (Nov 1, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Prove it.


Don't. 

Take that argument to the OL. It  has nothing to do with the current chapter. 

NOTHING.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 1, 2018)

Soca said:


> Don't.
> 
> Take that argument to the OL. It  has nothing to do with the current chapter.
> 
> NOTHING.


So I am not allowed to call him for acting like his headcanon is a fact?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 1, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Prove it.


If you believe Akainu can beat Garp and Sengoku at the same time then make a battledome thread .




Ye Xiu said:


> Are you implying he actually could have won against every marine, including C3?


I'm implying that if he wasn't scared to fight all of the marines then he wasn't scared to fight a lone admiral. His decision obviously had different reasoning than him thinking he would lose.




Ye Xiu said:


> BB is hunting powerful DFs. Akainu's is one of the most powerful Logias. Stop making excuses.
> 
> Admiral haters are getting worse with every new Kaido chapter


He is hunting them _now _that we know of. At that stage he was only interested in securing territories not fruits.


----------



## akainuDragonFan (Nov 1, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> All Kaido hype is implicit Admiral hype


Uh no, head canon at the finest right there.


Acnologia said:


> Both Kaido and mihawk behave completely differently.Mihawk is more of a relaxed person while Kaido is 24/7 angry
> 
> Mihawk had no reason to kill / defeat vista.


The head canon. Keep reaching, it's hilarious.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 1, 2018)

akainuDragonFan said:


> The head canon


the real canon is in the WSS title and the databook which both say that Mihawk >= Shanks


----------



## Superstars (Nov 1, 2018)

Seraphoenix said:


> 20% WB 2-shotting Akainu also makes sense now. @Superstars get out the crayons. the tier list needs to be redrawn with tears.
> 
> Also admiral fans stop the bandwagon. Your wagon is with Fujitora and G2 Luffy
> 
> With Kaido we will finally see a Yonkou that goes all out and isn't nerfed by sickness


Still can't deal with the inner trauma of WB being stronger than every body sick or well phoenix.

How about Akainu one shotting Fire fist Ace and train wrecking Marco, Vista and the rest of WB party at the same time..

"20% WB..."Someone is playing with one piece's financial books..


----------



## Steven (Nov 1, 2018)

akainuDragonFan said:


> Uh no, head canon at the finest right there.
> 
> The head canon. Keep reaching, it's hilarious.


Head canon?

Kaido is all the time angry and Mihawk is a relaxed person.Thats fact


----------



## Steven (Nov 1, 2018)

Don King said:


> That's because he can't


Lol


RIP Vista


----------



## Steven (Nov 1, 2018)

Fel1x said:


> ok, typical wank post, but I would like to reply. How does ch. 923 hype Mihawk? The guy hasn't ever fought Kaido.
> 
> Admirals? for example 50+ top marines vs past Kaido ,  capturing him is not a W for them. we don't know conditions in which Kaido was captured in the past. If you are not biased you won't use it as an argument
> 
> The only one who this chapter can hype except Kaido himself is Shanks. But we don't know conditions in which Kaido backed off in MF against Shanks either. I'm sure they didn't fight


IM takes the Hype as well


----------



## Steven (Nov 1, 2018)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> None of the people you mentioned were  even in the chapter.


And?

All of them are more or less on the same Level


----------



## Quipchaque (Nov 1, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> And?
> 
> All of them are more or less on the same Level



Yeah I will gladly admit that it is unlikely they would get the same treatment as Luffy but in the same breath I don´t expect anyone other than maybe Mihawk to treat Luffy the same either. Fujitora was the one getting pushed around instead of doing the pushing against him, Kizaru was getting laughed at by Marco and felt humiliated against Rayleigh. In that sense it doesn´t hype admirals at all. Only Mihawk who is confirmed on that level.


----------



## Steven (Nov 1, 2018)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Yeah I will gladly admit that it is unlikely they would get the same treatment as Luffy but in the same breath I don´t expect anyone other than maybe Mihawk to treat Luffy the same either. Fujitora was the one getting pushed around instead of doing the pushing against him, Kizaru was getting laughed at by Marco and felt humiliated against Rayleigh. In that sense it doesn´t hype admirals at all. Only Mihawk who is confirmed on that level.


Fuji is not on the same Level as the C3.Neither is Greenbull by the way

Kizaru was not even serious against Marco


----------



## Quipchaque (Nov 1, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> Fuji is not on the same Level as the C3.Neither is Greenbull by the way
> 
> Kizaru was not even serious against Marco



I didn´t say he was but that is beside the point. Point is that none of the admirals have shown the abillity to replicate this feat. If Kaido casually attacks, a first mate level character goes down with 1 hit. If Kizaru and Fujitora "casually" attack they accomplish barely anything. Heck even Mihawk didn´t look like some otherworldly god-tier while fighting casual. In short this is mainly Kaido´s feat, not "my favorite character x"  top tier feat and trying to use him to ride a hype train for other characters is biased. I bet even If the outcome would have been different you would still use that as an excuse to hype other characters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 1, 2018)

mariko show us bobs and vagene pls


----------



## Mariko (Nov 1, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Ok.



Wait until she wakes up. But thanks for the reps. She's gonna like it. 




Jake CENA said:


> mariko show us bobs and vagene pls



You meant boobs not bobs right? Cause I can show you as much sponge bobs as you want. Otherwise ask Marie, when she awakes up.

That bitch likes it after all.


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 1, 2018)

Wow, Mariko has split personality. Just like that asshole Transcendent Samurai.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 1, 2018)

Etherborn said:


> Wow, Mariko has split personality. Just like that asshole Transcendent Samurai.



Marie has. I'm in control now. So brace your ass fams. 



Gledania said:


> Zoro is clearly going to save the 3 of them.



Ofc he will. Year of Zoron braz! 

He gonna bake a shishi booze to calm down Kaido 



Silver said:


> the new panels make Kaidos small legs syndrome more apparent
> 
> why Oda



Legs days everyone, leg days


----------



## Steven (Nov 1, 2018)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> I didn´t say he was but that is beside the point. Point is that none of the admirals have shown the abillity to replicate this feat. If Kaido casually attacks, a first mate level character goes down with 1 hit. If Kizaru and Fujitora "casually" attack they accomplish barely anything. Heck even Mihawk didn´t look like some otherworldly god-tier while fighting casual. In short this is mainly Kaido´s feat, not "my favorite character x"  top tier feat and trying to use him to ride a hype train for other characters is biased. I bet even If the outcome would have been different you would still use that as an excuse to hype other characters.


Akainu´s Magmafruit is more lethal than Kaidos weapon.Remember,Akainu melted 1/3 of WB´s Face.

And now replace WB with Ruffy.He would lose his whole face and not just 1/3=Ruffy is dead

Same count for Mihawk.His Sword is more Lethal than Kaido.He just need to cut "your" head off="You" are dead

Dont get me wrong.I like it when Ruffy get rekt and i thank Kaido for this Moment but other Top-Tiers can do the same IF they want

Kaido is always angry and therefore he attacks with "full" force unlike Mihawk,who holds back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 1, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Wait until she wakes up. But thanks for the reps. She's gonna like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tell her to send them to me via pm


----------



## Mariko (Nov 1, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> tell her to send them to me via pm





Ask google "nudes", you'll have all you need. 

But forget Marie's. 

Hard enough to keep her safe.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 1, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Ask google "nudes", you'll have all you need.
> 
> But forget Marie's.
> 
> Hard enough to keep her safe.



just one will do. come on.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 1, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> just one will do. come on.



Ask Shiba.

I'm sure he has doge nudes left.


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm pretty sure nudes are the default state for dogs.

@Dog What say you?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 1, 2018)

Etherborn said:


> Wow, Mariko has split personality. Just like that asshole Transcendent Samurai.


Mariko, reach something I can't even begin to understand  She's everywhere in spoiler thread talking to herself


----------



## Gledania (Nov 2, 2018)

Etherborn said:


> I'm pretty sure nudes are the default state for dogs.
> 
> @Dog What say you?



Shiba was section banned from OL.

@Seraphoenix @White Rabbit @Black Otaku @DiscoZoro20 @Fel1x


----------



## Quipchaque (Nov 2, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Shiba was section banned from OL.
> 
> @Seraphoenix @White Rabbit @Black Otaku @DiscoZoro20 @Fel1x



Huh? what did I miss?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 3, 2018)

So this is what y'all talk about here.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 3, 2018)

Damn .... What was the last time such a shitstorm happened in OL ???


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 3, 2018)

@Gledania What happen to doge?


----------



## Gledania (Nov 3, 2018)

Don King said:


> @Gledania What happen to doge?



He was fighting with someone in the one piece telegrams section so they got section banned for 3 days.

I haven't got a Tier specialist rating in one entire day ... could you imagine ???


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 3, 2018)

Gledania said:


> He was fighting with someone in the one piece telegrams section so they got section banned for 3 days.
> 
> I haven't got a Tier specialist rating in one entire day ... could you imagine ???


Who is the hero who baited him to get banned? I would like to give the man a rep. 

I think two days is enough though, we need him to shit post and he is funny sometimes.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 3, 2018)

@Former Obd Lurker. At least it lasted one day ...


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2018)

Gledania said:


> @Former Obd Lurker. At least it lasted one day ...


You said it.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 3, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> You said it.



I wanted to reach the incredible feat of staying 3 days with no tier specialist....


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I wanted to reach the incredible feat of staying 3 days with no tier specialist....


Ok I'll be nice.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 5, 2018)

I am reading the spoilers this week, the predictions thread should be fun


----------



## Soca (Nov 5, 2018)

It probably won't be as eventful as last weeks tho lol


----------



## Shrike (Nov 5, 2018)

Soca said:


> It probably won't be as eventful as last weeks tho lol



That's true, but what a ride it was for me to read it without knowing the outcome


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 5, 2018)

Shrike said:


> I am reading the spoilers this week, the predictions thread should be fun



Do yourself a favor and read through last chapters Pred thread. It's gold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 5, 2018)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Do yourself a favor and read through last chapters Pred thread. It's gold.



Already did bro, amazing read

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 5, 2018)

Not reading spoilers does make things a bit more interesting, will see if it keeps up in the upcoming weeks since the chapters should be more boring as a whole.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 5, 2018)

Shrike said:


> Already did bro, amazing read



Best thread in OL history.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2018)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Best thread in OL history.



Me curious now... Did I miss something?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 5, 2018)

Etherborn said:


> Wow, Mariko has split personality. Just like that asshole Transcendent Samurai.



O-kiku doesn't have split personality


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> O-kiku doesn't have split personality



Is O-Kiku the asshole Transcendent Samurai? 

More importantly, what's an asshole Transcendent Samurai to begin with?


----------



## Soca (Nov 5, 2018)

He most likely meant transgender samurai, not transcendent.


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 5, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Is O-Kiku the asshole Transcendent Samurai?
> 
> More importantly, what's an asshole Transcendent Samurai to begin with?





Soca said:


> He most likely meant transgender samurai, not transcendent.



That was my old username. Bit late to capitalize on this joke, don't you think?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2018)

Soca said:


> He most likely meant transgender samurai, not transcendent.



Pbbly 

Transcendent Samurai sounded weird, but somehow epic though...

O-Kiku, the World Transcendendest Samurai 

Means shit but sounds haxx.


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 5, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Pbbly
> 
> Transcendent Samurai sounded weird, but somehow epic though...



Thanks...I think.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 5, 2018)

Even though he didn't mean it but transcendent a fitting description. People sleeping on O-kiku's strength.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2018)

Etherborn said:


> Thanks...I think.



Generally only God is said to be transcendant so I guess it's something epic... 

Otherwise we're going into Kant's transcendantal philosophy, or Husserl's immanent-transcendant phenomenology, but it's way less sexy...


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 5, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Generally only God is said to be transcendant so I guess it's something epic...
> 
> Otherwise we're going into Kant's transcendantal philosophy, or Husserl's immanent-transcendant phenomenology, but it's way less sexy...



Let's not dwell on the past, I'm sure there are plenty of fun ways to misconstrue my _current _username if you're that bored. Ether is a drug after all.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 5, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Generally only God is said to be transcendant so I guess it's something epic...
> 
> Otherwise we're going into Kant's transcendantal philosophy, or Husserl's immanent-transcendant phenomenology, but it's way less sexy...



By itself transcendent can be something which is beyond normal i.e exceptional. Hence why you can praise a person's particular trait as being transcendent.


----------



## Soca (Nov 5, 2018)

My reputation title was transcendent once


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 5, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> By itself transcendent can be something which is beyond normal i.e exceptional. Hence why you can praise a person's particular trait as being transcendent.



Yeah, it was just meant to mean a samurai beyond the physical and existential limitations of a samurai. Nothing necessarily religious, but some kind of being above and beyond the samurai of mortal flesh and blood, with swords that turn to rust and bodies that turn to dust.


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 5, 2018)

Soca said:


> My reputation title was transcendent once



My reputation bar once read "Transcendent Samurai is Transcendent."

Good times. But I changed my username once I hit Elysian.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2018)

Etherborn said:


> Let's not dwell on the past, I'm sure there are plenty of fun ways to misconstrue my _current _username if you're that bored. Ether is a drug after all.



Ether is 1st a greek god iirc (a god od the skies or something).

But it quickly became a foundamental element, the one carrying light and sound (For dudes like Aristotle). 

Later, for dudes like Newton, it became the stuff carrying the gravitation. 

The ether hypothesis as been then forgotten with Einstein physics, but it came back with another name with the quantum one (topological structures, multidimensional spaces and shits like that).

To put it simply, ether has been and still is the "magical" support of things we don't understand yet.

Tl;dr: Ether is a magical property


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> By itself transcendent can be something which is beyond normal i.e exceptional. Hence why you can praise a person's particular trait as being transcendent.



Actually no, not really at least (if you mean "by itself" as you said), etymologically, it means "ascending through" (trans- litt. through, ascendant- ascending).

At best you can translate it by "surpassing" (trans-passing would be more accurate).

This is why trenscendance has been specifically used for god-related shits that come from him through you, ascending you in his realm (sorry too lazy to correctly translate all this shits)

*BUT* I do agree that transcendant is now generally said about beyond normal/exceptional shits.


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 5, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Ether is 1st a greek god iirc (a god od the skies or something).
> 
> But it quickly became a foundamental element, the one carrying light and sound (For dudes like Aristotle).
> 
> ...



Yep, I meant it to mean most of those things when I changed my screen name. Ether is sometimes known as the Fifth Element, or by its alternate name of Quintessence. Unlike the classical elements of fire, water, earth, and wind, which were thought to be the makeup of the natural world as we knew it, Ether was thought to be the fundamental component of forces beyond our sight, reach, and understanding.

Later it was thought to be some type of intangible essence that spread throughout and enveloped every corner of the universe. It was even seriously regarded for a while as a scientific phenomenon in the form of the "Lumeniferous Aether," a theoretical medium for electromagnetic waves to propagate themselves through, though it's existence was pretty much disproven.

It's basically a mysterious essence or force that encompasses every facet of the metaphysical as we conceptualize it, so "Etherborn" means someone born of metaphysical means or origins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2018)

Etherborn said:


> Yep, I meant it to mean most of those things when I changed my screen name. Ether is sometimes known as the Fifth Element, or by its alternate name of Quintessence. Unlike the classical elements of fire, water, earth, and wind, which were thought to be the makeup of the natural world as we knew it, Ether was thought to be the fundamental component of forces beyond our sight, reach, and understanding.
> 
> Later it was thought to be some type of intangible essence that spread throughout and enveloped every corner of the universe. It was even seriously regarded for a while as a scientific phenomenon in the form of the "Lumeniferous Aether," a theoretical medium for electromagnetic waves to propagate themselves through, though it's existence was pretty much disproven.
> 
> It's basically a mysterious essence or force that encompasses every facet of the metaphysical as we conceptualize it, so "Etherborn" means someone born of metaphysical means or origins.



Your english is way better than mine lol. 

Yes, all of this (it's late here and I'm too lazy to trans things correctly tbh).

Anyway I'm fascinated by how old (2500 yo) theories still are accurate nowadays. This is why philosophy matters (or should matters). And this is why everybody should study it, especially physicists.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2018)

Etherborn said:


> Yep, I meant it to mean most of those things when I changed my screen name. Ether is sometimes known as the Fifth Element, or by its alternate name of Quintessence. Unlike the classical elements of fire, water, earth, and wind, which were thought to be the makeup of the natural world as we knew it, Ether was thought to be the fundamental component of forces beyond our sight, reach, and understanding.
> 
> Later it was thought to be some type of intangible essence that spread throughout and enveloped every corner of the universe. It was even seriously regarded for a while as a scientific phenomenon in the form of the "Lumeniferous Aether," a theoretical medium for electromagnetic waves to propagate themselves through, though it's existence was pretty much disproven.
> 
> It's basically a mysterious essence or force that encompasses every facet of the metaphysical as we conceptualize it, so "Etherborn" means someone born of metaphysical means or origins.



Cosmic(al) is another theme I really like. From its metaphysical, physical and its spiritual meanings.

The more interesting is how the buddhist-related philosophy manages to unify these three meanings through it's core idea called "pratitia samutpada" (pratītyasamutpāda), litt. conditionned co-production or conditionned co-causality (not sure of the trans here) and which is know acknowledged by many physicists as a pretty good way to understand both quantum physics and cosmological physics.

Japanese philosopher Nishida Kitarô's and his cosmological philosophy -updating this idea from a phenomenological pov, is just fascinating. I've read all his books (the one translated into french or english) and as a passionate of both physics and philosophy his work is just really really deep.

(Sorry if my english sucks, as said I'm too lazy to correctly trans my thoughts)

Edit: lol I'm really writting like a drunk tard tonight. It doesn't even make sense. I should have a rest...


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 5, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Cosmic(al) is another theme I really like. From its metaphysical, physical and its spiritual meanings.
> 
> The more interesting is how the buddhist-related philosophy manages to unify these three meanings through it's core idea called "pratitia samutpada" (pratītyasamutpāda), litt. conditionned co-production or conditionned co-causality (not sure of the trans here) and which is know acknowledged by many physicists as a pretty good way to understand both quantum physics and cosmological physics.
> 
> Japanese philosopher Nishida Kitarô's and his cosmological philosophy -updating this idea from a phenomenological pov, is just fascinating. I've read all his books (the one translated into french or english) and as a passionate of both physics and philosophy his work is just really really deep.



Yeah, the Ethereal and the Cosmic are similar in the sense that they can both be used not only to refer to physical and metaphysical concepts, but also to link the two. While the Ether is an abstract notion and a construction of the human imagination, it has crossed over into the realm of science in the past, even if did so erroneously. Cosmic on the other hand usually refers to the universe beyond earth's outer atmosphere, and though it's a real world concept with its own contemporary field of study, it also frequently crosses over into creative and imaginative mediums, particularly many forms of fantasy and science fiction. 

If you've read Marvel or DC comics, you might know what I'm talking about; often the most overpowered beings in those extended universes are the ones who have mastery of Cosmic energy or even embody Cosmic forces (Scarlet Witch or the Phoenix Force). 



> (Sorry if my english sucks, as said I'm too lazy to correctly trans my thoughts)



It's all good.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 5, 2018)

I don't like the new banner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2018)

Etherborn said:


> Yeah, the Ethereal and the Cosmic are similar in the sense that they can both be used not only to refer to physical and metaphysical concepts, but also to link the two. While the Ether is an abstract notion and a construction of the human imagination, it has crossed over into the realm of science in the past, even if did so erroneously. Cosmic on the other hand usually refers to the universe beyond earth's outer atmosphere, and though it's a real world concept with its own contemporary field of study, it also frequently crosses over into creative and imaginative mediums, particularly many forms of fantasy and science fiction.
> 
> If you've read Marvel or DC comics, you might know what I'm talking about; often the most overpowered beings in those extended universes are the ones who have mastery of Cosmic energy or even embody Cosmic forces (Scarlet Witch or the Phoenix Force).
> 
> ...



Lol no, I'm not into Marvel or DC's stuffs, but I'm glad to see someone else into this kind of shits (I mean metaphysical issues). 

I'm personally working (seriously) on a metaphysical model to solve the "Maxwell's demon" (the main issue concerning the 2nd law of thermodynamics) both in its cosmological and biological version, using the buddhist's "pratītyasamutpāda" concept (in the steps of ppl like Francisco Varela and his team or Thom, Bateson, Ruyer and other Palo Alto's cyberneticians...) 

I'm supposed to publish my first peer reviewed paper in a philosophical review in december. 

I hope it will be accepted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> I don't like the new banner.



Me neither.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 5, 2018)

Kaido's attack from last chapter is officially named in English 'Thunder Bagua'


----------



## Garcher (Nov 5, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Me neither.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2018)

What's the anime in your set though? Me curious...


----------



## Garcher (Nov 5, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> What's the anime in your set though? Me curious...



Toaru Kagaku no Railgun / A Certain Scientific Railgun. A spin-off of Toaru Majutsu no Index.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Toaru Kagaku no Railgun / A Certain Scientific Railgun. A spin-off of Toaru Majutsu no Index.



Thanks!

Does it worth it for the plot/story?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Nov 5, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Does it worth it for the plot/story?


I only started watching it recently myself  :ho

It basically follows the daily life of a middle school girl with superpowers and is a spin-off, so I don't expect some heavy plot. I think there are some longer arcs later on though, there are 48 episodes in total.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> I only started watching it recently myself  :ho
> 
> It basically follows the daily life of a middle school girl with superpowers and is a spin-off, so I don't except some heavy plot. I think there are some longer arcs later on though, there are 48 episodes in total.



M'kay...

I'll give it a try. Who knows...


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 5, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Lol no, I'm not into Marvel or DC's stuffs, but I'm glad to see someone else into this kind of shits (I mean metaphysical issues).
> 
> I'm personally working (seriously) on a metaphysical model to solve the "Maxwell's demon" (the main issue concerning the 2nd law of thermodynamics) both in its cosmological and biological version, using the buddhist's "pratītyasamutpāda" concept (in the steps of ppl like Francisco Varela and his team or Thom, Bateson, Ruyer and other Palo Alto's cyberneticians...)
> 
> ...



I think I've heard of Maxwell's Demon before. Haven't some people attempted to replicate the theoretical experiment by using machines to as a substitute for the demon? It's pretty interesting that there's no current solution to the violation despite the technology we have access to today. You'd think that if such as scenario was successfully created through artificial means, then we'd be able to make observations to either prove it wasn't really a violation or adjust the law somehow to compensate. I guess it just hasn't been done though.

Would be cool if that confliction was somehow a window into the metaphysical, though I'm personally always skeptical of intertwining the scientific with the spiritual.

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2018)

Etherborn said:


> I think I've heard of Maxwell's Demon before. Haven't some people attempted to replicate the theoretical experiment by using machines to as a substitute for the demon? It's pretty interesting that there's no current solution to the violation despite the technology we have access to today. You'd think that if such as scenario was successfully created through artificial means, then we'd be able to make observations to either prove it wasn't really a violation or adjust the law somehow to compensate. I guess it just hasn't been done though.
> 
> Would be cool if that confliction was somehow a window into the metaphysical, though I'm personally always skeptical of intertwining the scientific with the spiritual.



Many ppl tried to solve -"exorcisze", the demon, but nobody actually managed to do it. Last was the Landauer-Bennett model but it failed to fully solve it.

To put it simply, it's a matter -if I may say, of memorization (rétention in french) of information, the one needed to solve the problem. The issue is that the "demon" needs to stock some memory somewhere in order to do his job. Ppl 1st thought that this memory was "instantly" created and annihilited so the 2nd law is kept safe (otherwise the energy ratio is broken and the 2nd law as well).
But recent reaserches in quantum physics showed that such a "short" (instant actually) retention was impossible due to the amont of information recquired to proceed the demon's job.
The remaining question is then: if an instant retention (0-1-0 and on) is impossible, and since no physical "place" (like an hardware) is known to keep such an amount of information, WHERE does the demon get his memory?

And here comes the buddhist concept of "pratitia samutpada", that implies an other one: the buddhist concept of "vacuity" (sunyata).
To put it shortly (cause it's my paper and I wont sell it that easily): the memory recquired is... NOWHERE, precisely, or, to say it differently, it is everywhere (you should look what the buddhist concept of vacuity means, it's pretty ambiguous).
In other words, and from the buddhist "pratitia samutpada" concept, the partcles arn't "selected" by any demon, but they are the demon themselves, co-organizing each-other.

It may be seem "lol what?" from a cosmological pov, but when applied to the biological version of the demon (concerning how cells do perform the phénotype from the génotype whereas the genome can't explain it), my explanation is just rocket (sorry I can't say more here and now, the day my paper is accepted I'll tell you everything in details) 

Of course this is just speculations/philosophy. But philosophy was always right before physics. 

Edit: sorry again, my english really sucks! I'm not even sure it makes any sense!


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 6, 2018)

Tier Specialist.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 6, 2018)

Should I release Part 3 MANGA version tomorrow? They say the 3rd installment is always the worst.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Nov 6, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> long post




Sound like a thesis.
wow u major in philosophy & physic or something?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2018)

if OP charaters were pokemon

which would they be ? 


dragon Kaido = Rayquaza
regular Kaido = Aggron
Sanji = Blaziken
Zoro = Scyther 
Law = Palkia
Odens waifu = Dialga
Imu = Arceus
Shanks = Mewtwo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2018)

Big Meme = Snorlax


----------



## Gledania (Nov 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> if OP charaters were pokemon
> 
> which would they be ?
> 
> ...




What about ussop ???


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> trade pirates like pokemon cards



WG: "Hey Dragon, we have your son Luffy. We'd like to trade it with Sabo"

Dragon: "Well, seems fair enough, I could trade him for Smoothie. BM should approve..."

WG: "Wait? Your son? For Smoothie? But why?"

Dragon: "Well, I'm getting old, and I like thicc girls... But you, why Sabo?"

WG: "We gonna trade him with Jack, and then Jack with Laffite"

Dragon: "Laffite? Srsly? Why?"

WG: "Not your business. We're old too, and Laffite has special skills you can't even imagine..."

Dragon: "Interesting... Could we next trade Smoothie for Laffite then?"

WG: "Maybe. Let's see.... Done deal?"

Dragon : "Done deal"


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 6, 2018)

Perospero = Lickitung

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gledania (Nov 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Big Meme = Snorlax



I asked you.

What about ussop ?



Don't ignore me whore doge.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I asked you.
> 
> What about ussop ?
> 
> ...


deal with it fodder bear


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 6, 2018)

WB = Tyranitar
Teach = Darkrai
Bon Clay = Ditto
Sabo = Infernape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 6, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I asked you.
> 
> What about ussop ?
> 
> ...



That's a tough one but perhaps Shiftry (long nose + plants)? 



Or perhaps we give Shiftry to the Tengu guy from Wano, and give Nuzleaf to Usopp instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2018)

@Soca 

This Pokemon orgy is giving me cancer. It must stop.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Big Meme = Snorlax


Snorlax too much of a GOAT to be Meme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2018)

Ok. Let's go for some serious comparisons and let me go full politics.

Dragon: Che Guevara 
Shanks: Jean Moulin
BB: Hitler 
Kaidou: Stalin
BM: Trump

SHs: The French Resistance 

Ym: The Rothschilds 
The Elders: The Bilderberg group 
Akainu: The IMF
Kizaru: The NATO
Fujitora: The UNO


----------



## Gledania (Nov 6, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Ok. Let's go for some serious comparisons and let me go full politics.
> 
> Dragon: Che Guevara
> Shanks: Jean Moulin
> ...




And carrot is ?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2018)

Gledania said:


> And carrot is ?



Me


----------



## Garcher (Nov 6, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> SHs: The French Resistance


French Resistance is a meme though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> French Resistance is a meme though



Lol wut?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2018)

the French would be more like Hawkins and Apoo


if youknowwhatimean


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> the French would be more like Hawkins and Apoo
> 
> 
> if youknowwhatimean



Or not

If youknowyourbasicsconcerninghistory 

Simple facts check:



sun's magnetic energy output between 2030 and 2040


----------



## Garcher (Nov 6, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Lol wut?


I do realize this is a matter of national pride for the French.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> the French would be more like Hawkins and Apoo
> 
> 
> if youknowwhatimean



Germany was like law in dressrossa.


Taking a L from donflamingo/France. (1918).

Returning a second time yet taking another L after having some advantage at first. (1945)




Too bad there wasn't a Luffy to save germany's ass in the second round.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Germany was like law in dressrossa.
> 
> 
> Taking a L from donflamingo/France. (1918).
> ...


triggered af bear


----------



## Gledania (Nov 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> triggered af bear





How so ? I'm not french.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2018)

Gledania said:


> How so ? I'm not french.


so you werent even french and you still got triggered ? 









Gledania said:


> Germany was like law


Law has that Germany level precision and high quality


----------



## Garcher (Nov 6, 2018)

Gledania said:


> How so ? I'm not french.


Best way into France is through Belgium though!


----------



## Gledania (Nov 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> so you werent even french and you still got triggered ?






Shiba D. Inu said:


> Law has that Germany level precision and high quality



Yeah South koreah agree for the precision part.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2018)

And never shittalk resistance against bruhs! 

My grand parents were famous resistants. They both trolled more german Nazis during the war than any US GIs!


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Yeah South koreah agree for the precision part.



Don' get mad poto.

You're talking with ppl whose "the greatest army of the world" has been humiliated by vietnamese rice farmers.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 6, 2018)

@White Rabbit 

Seem's like bringing the memory of the WC 2018 is triggering someone here ....


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2018)

Gledania said:


> @White Rabbit
> 
> Seem's like bringing the memory of the WC 2018 is triggering someone here ....



Damn, Shiba really likes you cause ya know, "qui aime bien châtie bien"


----------



## Gledania (Nov 6, 2018)

Ibn4 : Stick to one piece. Thanks.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu  What was that full power neg rep though. 

You're breaking our threesome. We'll have to find another doge if you act like this.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 6, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> What was that full power neg rep though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2018)

Gledania said:


> @White Rabbit
> 
> Seem's like bringing the memory of the WC 2018 is triggering someone here ....


are you red yet fodder bear ? 

show us


----------



## Gledania (Nov 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> are you red yet fodder ?
> 
> show us



No , and I will never be


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2018)

Gledania said:


> No , and I will never be


next you'll tell me again how you don't care about rep Kappa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> are you red yet fodder bear ?
> 
> show us


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2018)

Jigg = me
Clef = Gledania


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2018)

*headliner rating*


----------



## Gledania (Nov 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> next you'll tell me again how you don't care about rep Kappa



 Do whatever you want.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Do whatever you want.


thats what I do here every day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> *headliner rating*


----------



## Gledania (Nov 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thats what I do here every day



I know. 



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Nov 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thats what I do here every day


Nice signature

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thats what I do here every day



Ugly signature


----------



## Gledania (Nov 6, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Ugly signature



I must say I don't share your taste in term of sig .... especially after what you and acno did to me ....


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I must say I don't share your taste in term of sig .... especially after what you and acno did to me ....



Stop complaining bitch.

You have the best sig ever.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2018)

carrot is a disgusting vile thing


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2018)

i want to stomp on its fluffy tail


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> carrot is a disgusting vile thing


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 6, 2018)

Gledania said:


> No , and I will never be


Never go full Rax.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



Be honest.

You reading my post:


----------



## Lurko (Nov 6, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Be honest.
> 
> You reading my post:


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Be honest.
> 
> You reading my post:



TF is wrong with doges btw? It's disturbing...


----------



## Gledania (Nov 6, 2018)

Kishido said:


> I bet Law will swap Luffy out of danger or he is imprisoned alongside Kidd
> 
> Than we will see Kinemon and Co who are somehow save.
> 
> Maybe Kinemon cut the dragon breath




Kinemon was not with nami and the others in the oden castle. He went in the forest.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 6, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> TF is wrong with doges btw? It's disturbing...


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2018)

Anyway...

Breaking the Pokemon shits > Check.



More easy than I thought though...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Gledania (Nov 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



Law + Luffy ---> Jail.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Law + Luffy ---> Jail.


carrot + diarrhea bear --> jail


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



Shiba seeing his own ass > Check

Disturbing huh doge boy?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Shiba seeing his own ass > Check
> 
> Disturbing huh doge boy?



I'm used to it though.

But wait for ppl crying their ass: "nooo, it's not your ass, it's photoshoped! And you're pretending to be a doge! We all know your a weasel! Stop faking such an ass you weasel!"

My life...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Shiba seeing his own ass > Check
> 
> Disturbing huh doge boy?


you got some fucked up thoughts in that little baguette head


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 6, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Should I release Part 3 MANGA version tomorrow? They say the 3rd installment is always the worst.


Do it when the chapter is out. More views that way.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 6, 2018)

Part 3 posted: 

@Kinjin posted it now since it wouldn't contain panels from the upcoming chapter.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 7, 2018)

tfw you know law will die this arc.


----------



## El Hit (Nov 7, 2018)

Can I shitpost here?


----------



## Gledania (Nov 7, 2018)

Charmander said:


> Can I shitpost here?



YES.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 7, 2018)

Charmander said:


> Can I shitpost here?


Yeah


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Nov 7, 2018)

Gledania said:


> tfw you know law will die this arc.




lol
Law sacrifice his life to Luffy. 

BM and Kaido better both go down in this arc.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 8, 2018)

Joe Maya said:


> lol
> Law sacrifice his life to Luffy.
> 
> BM and Kaido better both go down in this arc.



I hope your joking.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 8, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Yeah



Him now:


----------



## El Hit (Nov 8, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Him now:


with this in the back


----------



## Nox (Nov 8, 2018)

Gotta dark skin friend looks like Micheal Jackson 
Gotta light skin friend looks like Micheal Jackson


----------



## Muah (Nov 8, 2018)

Astro said:


> Gotta dark skin friend looks like Micheal Jackson
> Gotta light skin friend looks like Micheal Jackson


Anybody who quotes this deserves rep.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 8, 2018)

Muah said:


> Anybody who quotes this deserves rep.



Done. Gimme reps now.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 8, 2018)

Only thing interesting are the news 

But at least we will get Broly soon


----------



## Mob (Nov 8, 2018)

Kishido said:


> Only thing interesting are the news
> 
> *But at least we will get Broly soon*


Ooh God yes


----------



## Soca (Nov 8, 2018)

Kishido said:


> Only thing interesting are the news
> 
> But at least we will get Broly soon


go away traitorous ass traitor


----------



## Kishido (Nov 8, 2018)

Soca said:


> go away traitorous ass traitor



Fuck you. Without DB I wouldn't even know about One Piece in the first place

And now look at this legendary guy and compare it to the spast called Gear 4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Nov 8, 2018)

Kishido said:


> Only thing interesting are the news
> 
> But at least we will get Broly soon



How can ppl still enjoy this pathetic show though?

Dragon ball was great

DBZ was entertaining, repetitive and stupid but entertaining.

DB GT was meh, but still entertaining

But DB Super is just a huge piece of shit to make money. No more. 

And yall falling for it? 

FFS.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 8, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> How can ppl still enjoy this pathetic show though?
> 
> Dragon ball was great
> 
> ...



Like you fall for post TS One Piece


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 8, 2018)

Kaido > Broly btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 8, 2018)

Kishido said:


> Like you fall for post TS One Piece



Post TS OP is still way way way better than DBZ, so I won't even talk about DBShit.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 8, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Post TS OP is still way way way better than DBZ, so I won't even talk about DBShit.


watch your mouth, Ma'am


----------



## Mariko (Nov 8, 2018)

shaantu said:


> watch your mouth, Ma'am



Sorry to tell the truth boy


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 8, 2018)

tbh

Broly is an autist

 


I'd be excited for the movie if UI/MUI/fusion shows up in it though


----------



## shaantu (Nov 8, 2018)

the only thing I liked about Broly was when I was playing dbz mugen in 2006? and he was too op and no one could beat me 
then he was shit to me and his female clone from U6 was even worse


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 8, 2018)

Law teleported my posts


----------



## shaantu (Nov 8, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Law teleported my posts


looks like seastone stopped working


----------



## Lurko (Nov 8, 2018)

shaantu said:


> watch your mouth, Ma'am


Hard agree


----------



## Mob (Nov 8, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Post TS OP is still way way way better than DBZ, so I won't even talk about DBShit.


You should get the same treatment, hakai on the spot


----------



## Muah (Nov 8, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Done. Gimme reps now.


 
qoutes the song not me.


----------



## El Hit (Nov 8, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> How can ppl still enjoy this pathetic show though?
> 
> Dragon ball was great
> 
> ...


I will send a hitman to your location, worst post ever damn wash that mouth before you talk about the greatest show please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 8, 2018)

Did any of you DB fans have a sig when Broly smash Goku's face into the iceberg? that shit is so good


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 9, 2018)

Charmander said:


> I will send *a hitman* to your location, worst post ever damn wash that mouth before you talk about the greatest show please.


Hit


----------



## Mob (Nov 9, 2018)

Don King said:


> Did any of you DB fans have a sig when Broly smash Goku's face into the iceberg? that shit is so good


As a DB/Z/Super expert I can confidently say that Broly never fought Goku on a icy landscape, you probably confused him with super android 13


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 9, 2018)

mob said:


> As a DB/Z/Super expert I can confidently say that Broly never fought Goku on a icy landscape, you probably confused him with super android 13


:33

and you call yourself an expert?


----------



## Mob (Nov 9, 2018)

Don King said:


> :33
> 
> and you call yourself an expert?


I don't watch the trailers


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 9, 2018)

mob said:


> I don't watch the trailers


Fraud Kappa


----------



## Mob (Nov 9, 2018)

Don King said:


> Fraud Kappa


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 9, 2018)

Am I in the wrong convo thread or what's going on here?!


----------



## El Hit (Nov 9, 2018)

@White Rabbit is your mouth clean now


----------



## Mariko (Nov 9, 2018)

Charmander said:


> @White Rabbit is your mouth clean now



Forget me you perv


----------



## El Hit (Nov 9, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Forget me you perv


Ewwww it is still full of shit


----------



## El Hit (Nov 9, 2018)

Db>that shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 9, 2018)

Yeah, let's all praise the yellow/blue/pink haired punk-aliens who're fighting for no reasons for decades 

And bring the $$$$


----------



## Garcher (Nov 9, 2018)

Anime BoG > Dress Rosa


----------



## Mob (Nov 9, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Yeah, let's all praise the yellow/blue/pink haired punk-aliens who're fighting for no reasons for decades
> 
> And bring the $$$$


Pink haired one is technicaly a god


----------



## Mariko (Nov 9, 2018)

mob said:


> Pink haired one is technicaly a god



DBZ: dudes are planet level
DBGT: dudes are galaxy level
DBS: dudes are universe level

But ironically, DBZ fights were more impressive than DBGT's, themselves more impressive than DBS'.

In other words: more they stronk, more them fights are lame. 

But I guess that fanboys don't pay attention to quality and plot as long as there are pew pews. 

Tbh, it's rather cute.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 9, 2018)

ofc she thinks DBGT is > DBS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Hit (Nov 9, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> DBZ: dudes are planet level
> DBGT: dudes are galaxy level
> DBS: dudes are universe level
> 
> ...


 one piece's plot is always save the princess in a fight with mediocre choreography, the only one that is maybe comparable to DB fights is vs rob and everything went downhill since then. It is actually funny you think the plot is good when you just got big mom a few months ago.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 9, 2018)

Pokemon > Dragonball & One Piece anyway


----------



## DeVision (Nov 9, 2018)

She ain't wrong tho. DB tournaments > DBZ tournaments & DBS tournaments


----------



## Mariko (Nov 9, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ofc she thinks DBGT is > DBS



Ofc wat doge boy?

From my pov DB >>> all the others. 

In other words: Goku growing up was a mistake, and Tao Pai Pai was the best villain.


----------



## El Hit (Nov 9, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Ofc wat doge boy?
> 
> From my pov DB >>> all the others.
> 
> In other words: Goku growing up was a mistake, and Tao Pai Pai was the best villain.


 Tao is indeed great but Vegeta and Freeza are just too good.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 9, 2018)

>someone who likes Luffy is shitting on DBZ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Nov 9, 2018)

Oda is also DB fanboy


----------



## shaantu (Nov 9, 2018)

yeah and dont forget this


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 9, 2018)

shaantu said:


> yeah and dont forget this


Can we be a buddy instead of fighting each other, both DB fans and One Piece fans? Since they're both King of Shonen.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 9, 2018)

Don King said:


> Can we be a buddy instead of fighting each other, both DB fans and One Piece fans? Since they're both King of Shonen.


There is just place for one at the top and it's Dragon Ball.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 9, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> There is just place for one at the top and it's Dragon Ball.


One Piece has surpassed Dragonball. It does everything Dragonball does but better. HOWEVER, there wouldn't be One Piece without Dragonball. That will always mean something.

At this point, it's Dragon Ball that's playing catch-up.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 10, 2018)

Don King said:


> One Piece has surpassed Dragonball. It does everything Dragonball does but better. HOWEVER, there wouldn't be One Piece without Dragonball. That will always mean something.
> 
> At this point, it's Dragon Ball that's playing catch-up.


You are wrong, but I won't waste my time trying to convince you otherwise


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 10, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> You are wrong, but I won't waste my time trying to convince you otherwise


Yeah? well, you know, that's just like, your opinion, man! - the Dude.


----------



## El Hit (Nov 10, 2018)

We should all be friends


----------



## Mob (Nov 10, 2018)

Its true that One piece took over Japan, but DB took over the world


----------



## Mariko (Nov 10, 2018)

mob said:


> Its true that One piece took over Japan, but DB took over the world



Cause we're all japs on this japanese forum...


----------



## El Hit (Nov 10, 2018)

DB already took this forum.


----------



## Mob (Nov 10, 2018)

Charmander said:


> DB already took this forum.


numbers don't lie


----------



## Phantom Thief (Nov 10, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Post TS OP is still way way way better than DBZ, so I won't even talk about DBShit.



I see who the first person I'm gonna have problems with on here is gonna be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phantom Thief (Nov 10, 2018)

Man, I was hoping I'd find some riveting conversation here about the implications Luffy being tossed in prison has for the rest of the alliance and how his capture will develop his relationship with Kidd and how it'll further the story, but...I guess I was wrong!


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 10, 2018)

Charmander said:


> We should all be friends


come here DB fan , and let's get hype for the upcoming DB movie  but let's not talk about it anymore we're .


Phantom Thief said:


> Man, I was hoping I'd find some riveting conversation here about the implications Luffy being tossed in prison has for the rest of the alliance and how his capture will develop his relationship with Kidd and how it'll further the story, but...I guess I was wrong!


Let's talk about it


----------



## Phantom Thief (Nov 10, 2018)

Don King said:


> come here DB fan , and let's get hype for the upcoming DB movie  but let's not talk about it anymore we're .
> 
> Let's talk about it



How do you think Oda's gonna play it? How will the crew react to Luffy's imprisonment? Super interested to see how Kidd and Luffy end up interacting with eachother. Both are genuinely pissed off as shown with the "You'll pay for this, Kaido!". Luffy, though, is being uncharacteristically quiet, not saying a word as he was walked to his cell or responding to any of the guard's jeers. Even his "Ah, you're..." in reference to Kidd is starkly different than his usual "You're that dude who can control forks and spoons!!". He seems genuinely solemn and serious and I wonder how that attitude will mesh with Kidd's in the upcoming chapters. What do you think?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 11, 2018)

Phantom Thief said:


> How do you think Oda's gonna play it?


Act 2 is all about the other members of the alliance while Luffy and Kaido are temporarily out of the picture.


Phantom Thief said:


> How will the crew react to Luffy's imprisonment?


We already see this and it's fckin hilarious.


Phantom Thief said:


> Super interested to see how Kidd and Luffy end up interacting with eachother. Both are genuinely pissed off as shown with the "You'll pay for this, Kaido!". Luffy, though, is being uncharacteristically quiet, not saying a word as he was walked to his cell or responding to any of the guard's jeers. Even his "Ah, you're..." in reference to Kidd is starkly different than his usual "You're that dude who can control forks and spoons!!". He seems genuinely solemn and serious and I wonder how that attitude will mesh with Kidd's in the upcoming chapters. What do you think?


I see Luffy's reaction as someone who got reality check, when he is being drag down to his cell he didn't even act like he usually does in his mind I think he knows the gap between him and Kaido is too far that's apply for Kidd too they both experience it first hand. I think they both sincerely want each other as allies since they both said the words "you'll pay for this, Kaido" their goal as for the moment is align. Kidd back in Sabaody already respect Luffy now that he sees Luffy get captured too he knows he try to fight Kaido unlike his allies who vow down the moment they see Kaido's power so with this he's not going to hesitate to form an alliance once more.

I am thinking Luffy can try to master his Coo(future Sight) while in prison. Sure Kaido's attack's is strong but if he can't hit you what's the point.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 11, 2018)

>actually discussing the manga in the convo thread

are you new to NF?


----------



## Soca (Nov 11, 2018)

you're all new


----------



## Klue (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Soca (Nov 11, 2018)

Klue said:


>


----------



## Soca (Nov 11, 2018)

Klue said:


>


----------



## Mariko (Nov 11, 2018)

Once a year @Klue appears... 

How're the Konoha Telegrams fam?


----------



## Klue (Nov 11, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> How're the Konoha Telegrams fam?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 11, 2018)

Klue said:


>



There there    

I'm sure you and the others have good times in the Boruto section


----------



## Gledania (Nov 11, 2018)

Oda will receive death threats from Robin fans.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 11, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Oda will receive death threats from Robin fans.



He'll just add them to his death threats collection, right after the Sanji's fans ones and before the Kidd and Kaidou's fans' that will come soon...


----------



## Gledania (Nov 11, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> He'll just add them to his death threats collection, right after the Sanji's fans ones and before the Kidd and Kaidou's fans' that will come soon...



Don't forget law after he sacrifice himself for luffy.



And Jimbei too.


----------



## Mob (Nov 11, 2018)

would you rage as those Robin fanboys if Carrot got that treatment @White Rabbit


----------



## Gledania (Nov 11, 2018)

mob said:


> would you rage as those Robin fanboys if Carrot got that treatment @White Rabbit



Yes but she wont reveal her true feeling of disappointment and rage.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 11, 2018)

mob said:


> would you rage as those Robin fanboys if Carrot got that treatment @White Rabbit



Lol.

I personally don't fap on Carrot so I wouldn't give a shit...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> I personally don't fap on Carrot


we believe u Kappa


----------



## Mariko (Nov 11, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> we believe u Kappa



It's not because you fap on doges that everybody is into furries fam.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> It's not because you fap on doges that everybody is into furries fam.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Mariko (Nov 11, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Yes..... yes ...



Shiba already did the joke bro. 

Be creative...


----------



## Gledania (Nov 11, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Shiba already did the joke bro.
> 
> Be creative...



I did the joke before him but I'm using internet explorer so it took more time than expected.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 11, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I did the joke before him but I'm using internet explorer so it took more time than expected.


----------



## Bernkastel (Nov 11, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I did the joke before him but I'm using internet explorer so it took more time than expected.


I'm not surprised you use ie..it has similar speed with your brain


----------



## Gledania (Nov 11, 2018)

Bernkastel said:


> I'm not surprised you use ie..it has similar speed with your brain






*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah, that was just me desperately trying to find a justification


----------



## Mariko (Nov 11, 2018)

Gledania said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, that was just me desperately trying to find a justification



Et tu réponds à ça sérieusement toi? 

It almost gives him right. 

T'aurais pu faire 1000 blagues sur ceux qui utilisent chrome you noob.


----------



## Bernkastel (Nov 11, 2018)

Gledania said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, that was just me desperately trying to find a justification


----------



## Gledania (Nov 11, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> T'aurais pu faire 1000 blagues sur ceux qui utilisent chrome you noob.



I use chrome.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 11, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I use chrome.



Bah oui j'avais compris crétin! 

Mais vu que t'as plaisanté en disant que t'utilisais IE, t'aurais pu vanner l'autre en bashant Chrome.

C'est ce qui s'appelle avoir de la répartie gros!


----------



## DA hawk (Nov 11, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Lol.
> 
> I personally don't fap on Carrot so I wouldn't give a shit...


Fapping to carrot? 

I'd rather fap to a brick tbh


----------



## Mariko (Nov 11, 2018)

DA hawk said:


> Fapping to carrot?
> 
> I'd rather fap to a brick tbh



With a brick you meant?


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 11, 2018)

DA hawk said:


> Fapping to carrot?
> 
> I'd rather fap to a brick tbh


You probably wouldn't be the first.
There's one guy who's turned on by floor tiles, for example.


----------



## DA hawk (Nov 11, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> With a brick you meant?


Bricks have no fur, therefore > carrot. 

The only one worse than carrot is Wanda. A Furry doggy version of Nami!


----------



## MO (Nov 11, 2018)

hey y'all.


----------



## Soca (Nov 11, 2018)

MO said:


> hey y'all.


dis hoe...


----------



## MO (Nov 11, 2018)

Soca said:


> dis hoe...


If I had a dollar for every time you called me a hoe I could pay my college tuiton debt free.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 12, 2018)

When will your iconic avy make a return? @Samehadaman


----------



## Samehadaman (Nov 12, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> When will your iconic avy make a return? @Samehadaman



I keep forgetting, next time I'm on laptop.


----------



## Soca (Nov 12, 2018)

No don't.

I like the red


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 12, 2018)

The WC has ended months ago


----------



## Soca (Nov 12, 2018)

ayo

what the fuck

is this 

why they have pikachu as ryan reynolds

why did they make this


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 12, 2018)

Tbh that looks fun. 

On the other hand, imagine they decided to include a realistic Jynx in that movie.


----------



## Soca (Nov 12, 2018)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Tbh that looks fun.
> 
> On the other hand, imagine they decided to include a realistic Jynx in that movie.


By the looks of this movie she might end up being some hoe 

I'm tryna see how a gengar looks tho.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 12, 2018)

that Charizard & Psyduck


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 12, 2018)

Soca said:


> By the looks of this movie she might end up being some hoe
> 
> I'm tryna see how a gengar looks tho.



She'd totally be a hoe. Subtly tho, they wanna sell it to the kids.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> that Charizard & Psyduck



Charizard. 

Never trust a Psyduck tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Kinjin (Nov 12, 2018)

Vote:


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2018)

Someone bless Oda with a cup filled with the precious water of the fountain of longevity. He can't go the way of Stan Lee.


----------



## Soca (Nov 13, 2018)

Tell his ass to stop smoking like a chimney then.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 13, 2018)

So not only does Oda apparently only sleep 3 hours per day, but he's also a chain smoker? Damn


----------



## Soca (Nov 13, 2018)

Nah I don't think that sleeping 3-4 hours a day thing is true anymore. After he went to the hospital I'm sure they've been telling him to take it easy.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 13, 2018)

I hope so. Most recent interview I found about his sleeping schedule is from 2014.


			
				Eiichiro Oda said:
			
		

> As I'm getting older, I've slightly adjusted my sleep time. I go to bed at 8 (morning) and wake up at 12 (noon), making sure that I have 4 hours of sleep. Don't need to worry about my health, it's all fine now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 13, 2018)

I heard those types of schedules are regular for mangakas over there too. That's wild.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2018)

So finally caught up to the Black Clover manga. It's definitely better than My Hero Academia in my opinion.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 13, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> So finally caught up to the Black Clover manga. It's definitely better than My Hero Academia in my opinion.



Has Jagan (Jagaaaaaan) stopped btw? 

It started well...


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Has Jagan (Jagaaaaaan) stopped btw?
> 
> It started well...



Never head of Jagan.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 13, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Never head of Jagan.



Lol thanks, but I used your post as an opportunity for a general question


----------



## shaantu (Nov 13, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> So finally caught up to the Black Clover manga. It's definitely better than My Hero Academia in my opinion.


I remember when I started reading BC and it was quite similar to Naruto part 1 and it was enjoyable to me. I like it because it's pleasant to read and has a fast pace. I'm not expecting masterpiece or something so it's cool to me, just a good title to read on every Friday morning. Too bad anime is a complete disaster to me, I just can't watch it.
But MHA is better for me.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2018)

For me Black Clover has better characters, fights and story than MHA. Kinda bored of MHA atm.


----------



## Soca (Nov 13, 2018)

I dunno how cats can still read so much maga. I can only keep up with so mauch...ak


----------



## Blacku (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> I already see Luffy awakening his inside D (Demon) like nobody never did before, and becoming a sort of god tier haki user able to create earth quakes and tsunamis with his CoD (Color of the Demon) haki, and extending his DF to a country level
> 
> Do it Oda


 ban this woman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Nov 14, 2018)

I used to be a manga/anime fiend. Nowadays I’m more casual. Esp with anime. Manga wise OP is the only one I keep up with religiously. Most I need to start over again which kinda puts me off things. I’m currently looking at some psychological / tragedy stuff


I still know what’s happening. Oh yeah BnHA is overrated asf. It’s just a decent manga which people romanticised TF out off. Villains might be the only saving grace in that show. Everytime I hear someone say it revolutionised the game I feel like slapping the taste out their mouth


----------



## shaantu (Nov 14, 2018)

I picked up The Promised Neverland recently and have no regrets.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 15, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I picked up The Promised Neverland recently and have no regrets.


The first arc is really good


----------



## shaantu (Nov 15, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> The first arc is really good


I remember I got sucked into reading at the beginning, so I was reading TPN until like 5 am and missed my classes because of that  sometimes I just can't stop myself


----------



## shaantu (Nov 15, 2018)

anyway I'm reading 6 or 7 titles right now so its pretty easy for me to handle those OP breaks


----------



## Gledania (Nov 16, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> So finally caught up to the Black Clover manga. It's definitely better than My Hero Academia in my opinion.



No. It's just more funny.

The black clover anime is trash tho .

MhA anime is golden.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 16, 2018)

Gledania said:


> No. It's just more funny.
> 
> The black clover anime is trash tho .
> 
> MhA anime is golden.



MhA anime is higher quality because they take long breaks in between seasons rather than weekly episodes throughout the year.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 16, 2018)

That feeling when Shiba tier specialist me even on something we both agree with ......



T.D.A said:


> MhA anime is higher quality because they take long breaks in between seasons rather than weekly episodes throughout the year.




I wonder why they simply don't do the same with one piece. The fillers in the begining of the anime were still ok.

But now it's just a big garbage shit ...


Luffy eating a giant and walking on the sea ...


----------



## Garcher (Nov 16, 2018)

Boku no pico academia is not well animated often as well


----------



## Gledania (Nov 16, 2018)

King of marocco  sleeping on Macron speech and Trump looking at him like "bruh really now" ?


----------



## Garcher (Nov 16, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu @mob
Can you believe it has already been more than a year since Goku literally broke the internet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaantu (Nov 16, 2018)

ka ka ka ka kachi daze 
gun gun gun wo muki

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mob (Nov 16, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> @Shiba D. Inu @mob
> Can you believe it has already been more than a year since Goku literally broke the internet?


Damn I still remember this moment like it happened yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 16, 2018)

UI

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Nov 17, 2018)

shaantu said:


> ka ka ka ka kachi daze
> gun gun gun wo muki





Shiba D. Inu said:


> UI


best moment in anime history

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2018)

Can't understand the hype for dragonball these days. It's pretty corny.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 17, 2018)

holy crap, last 2 weeks temperature here was on the level 15-20 degrees Celsius
since Thursday it's around zero or below, too hard to even go to the grocery store right now


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2018)

There was a snowstorm 2 days ago. Luckily I went to the grocery the day before so I can stay cozy at home this weekend 

I still had to shovel snow tho


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Nov 17, 2018)

Vivi losing to Reiju by 2 votes


----------



## shaantu (Nov 17, 2018)

btw why do we have convo in OPT and not in OL
im still a newfag


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2018)

shaantu said:


> btw why do we have convo in OPT and not in OL
> im still a newfag


The convo was in the OL but nobody was posting in it so it was moved here to see if it would get more attention.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 17, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 17, 2018)

New avatar any good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Nov 17, 2018)

every avatar with roronoa zoro is good my man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 17, 2018)

Anyone want a gif avatar made?


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> New avatar any good?


if you're asking if it works then yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Nov 17, 2018)

Marcel with a new ava with no korean girl on it.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 17, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Marcel with a new ava with no korean girl on it.


actually its from newest League of Legends' k-pop song, so its pretty much the same


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2018)

Actually she's voiced by a korean singer in this music video 


It was supposed to be of akali



but @Silver already got a avatar and I don't like copying cats


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2018)

shaantu said:


> actually its from newest League of Legends' k-pop song, so its pretty much the same


beat me to it lol


----------



## shaantu (Nov 17, 2018)

its so gud tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2018)

I know right. Been blasting it for days.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 17, 2018)

Soca said:


> Actually she's voiced by a korean singer in this music video
> 
> 
> It was supposed to be of akali
> ...


wait what, I thought it's Ahri


----------



## Gledania (Nov 17, 2018)

shaantu said:


> actually its from newest League of Legends' k-pop song, so its pretty much the same



Never mind then.



As long as you know that Reiju > Vivi


----------



## shaantu (Nov 17, 2018)

Gledania said:


> As long as you know that Reiju < Vivi


FTFY


----------



## shaantu (Nov 17, 2018)

and now I can't stop listening to that song, AGAIN
I hope you're proud of yourself, guys


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2018)

shaantu said:


> wait what, I thought it's Ahri


Ahri's in my avatar. Akali is the one in the mask. 



Gledania said:


> Never mind then.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you know that Reiju > Vivi


They're both ass.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 17, 2018)

Soca said:


> Ahri's in my avatar. Akali is the one in the mask.
> 
> 
> They're both ass.


ow well, I thought we're talking about your avatar all the time
its hard to recognize those girl after all reworks they had, fuck rito games and their unbalanced changes 
but I will always recognize my main girl Ahri, played too many games with her


----------



## shaantu (Nov 17, 2018)

I just noticed this song has 66 milion views in like 2 weeks lol
I'm not a youtube expert, but this score is quite impressive,, isn't it?


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2018)

shaantu said:


> ow well, I thought we're talking about your avatar all the time
> its hard to recognize those girl after all reworks they had, fuck rito games and their unbalanced changes
> but I will always recognize my main girl Ahri, played too many games with her


We were, I was just saying I wanted it to be an avatar of akali but someone else had it lol I've never played a game of LoL in my life, I just found the video and became an instant fan of the song and girls, especially ahri. She's got some thighs in there


----------



## shaantu (Nov 17, 2018)

Soca said:


> We were, I was just saying I wanted it to be an avatar of akali but someone else had it lol I've never played a game of LoL in my life, I just found the video and became an instant fan of the song and girls, especially ahri. She's got some thighs in there


I have to appreciate your taste, man
I've been in love with Ahri since her release (which was in 2012) 
she even had her popstar skin long before the release of this song


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I have to appreciate your taste, man
> I've been in love with Ahri since her release (which was in 2012)
> she even had her popstar skin long before the release of this song


Yea I googled that too. I like the black outfit better tho. Girls wearing black anything is just


----------



## shaantu (Nov 17, 2018)

Riot Games are fucking geniuses when it comes to making an outside content
too bad they can't balance their own game since its release


----------



## Silver (Nov 17, 2018)

Soyeon Akali


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 18, 2018)

Soca said:


> We were, I was just saying I wanted it to be an avatar of akali but someone else had it lol I've never played a game of LoL in my life, I just found the video and became an instant fan of the song and girls, especially ahri. She's got some thighs in there



Oh, now I know where this here is from. Thanks.



Wouldn't have thought of League of Legends lmao.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 18, 2018)

LoL sucks though


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 18, 2018)

Hey guys I have an idea for forum game.

There is this thing they do on GameFAQs called Character Battle where they make a bracket of videogame characters and have them battle in popularity polls. And the users get to submit bets for who they think will win the matches. Winner gets money.

A few days ago, a friend of mine from there sent me a version of a One Piece-theme bracket he made. I think he used results from manga popularity polls for it, with a few joke characters.



Which made me want to actually host this thing here. Now, we can use the bracket I just posted, or we can let players submit their own characters, which is how they usually do it on game FAQs.

So we let people submit characters for a week or two. Then I would reveal the bracket, and give like 2 weeks for players to make their bracket bets, and then we can start hosting the polls. The user (s) who made the most bracket points would get some NF forum prizes like big avatars and stuff.

So this is at the same time a competition between characters, and a competition between users to see who has a better feeling of what OL likes.

I'm kind of full of nerdy projects right now so I can't do it, but I would be free to do it at the start of 2019. What do you all think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm always open for more activities. I've been trying to think of something for christmas but I'm dry


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2018)

dont we already have *2* popularity contests running right now in the OL ?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> dont we already have *2* popularity contests running right now in the OL ?



Well this one is a different format. It has gambling!

Also Rob's thing could be useful as a resource to predict the matches. Or even used to skip the nomination phase. Just pick the 64 highest rated characters from it!


----------



## Mariko (Nov 18, 2018)

Soca said:


> I'm always open for more activities. I've been trying to think of something for christmas but I'm dry



Have a drink


----------



## Garcher (Nov 18, 2018)

shaantu said:


> Riot Games are fucking geniuses when it comes to making an outside content
> too bad they can't balance their own game since its release


League is never supposed to be "finished"

I remember the good times before the first World Championship when everyone was just playing whatever the fuck they wanted


----------



## shaantu (Nov 18, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> League is never supposed to be "finished"
> 
> I remember the good times before the first World Championship when everyone was just playing whatever the fuck they wanted


never forget AP Alistar mid from Shushei lmao


----------



## Mariko (Nov 18, 2018)

What's that shit btw?




Forum san offered me to throw dices, so I threw dices... 

Did I win something?


----------



## Gledania (Nov 18, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu You're the only german in Naruto forum ???? (exept discozoro)

@Soca You're Korean ???


----------



## Mariko (Nov 18, 2018)

Gledania said:


> @Shiba D. Inu You're the only german in Naruto forum ???? (exept discozoro)
> 
> @Soca You're Korean ???



Lol.

Shiba's a dog. Ofc he's german.

Soca is a caribbean dandee.


----------



## El Hit (Nov 19, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> League is never supposed to be "finished"
> 
> I remember the good times before the first World Championship when everyone was just playing whatever the fuck they wanted


I also miss season 3, had a lot of fun with leblanc.


----------



## El Hit (Nov 20, 2018)

Wake.  Uuuuuuuuup


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 21, 2018)

Fleet Admiral > Admiral

Oda loves Akainu and is portraying him as being stronger than the other Admirals.

[HASHTAG]#FleetAdmiralGang[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Fleet Admiral > Admiral
> 
> Oda loves Akainu and is portraying him as being stronger than the other Admirals.
> 
> [HASHTAG]#FleetAdmiralGang[/HASHTAG]


Akainu needs extreme-diff to beat his fellow C3 admirals .. probably for Fuji and Bull too


at least for now .. EoS Akainu may be near ~PK level to push EoS Luffy, who knows


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 21, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Akainu needs extreme-diff to beat his fellow C3 admirals .. probably for Fuji and Bull too
> 
> 
> at least for now .. EoS Akainu may be near ~PK level to push EoS Luffy, who knows



Admirals obviously won't be defeated easily. But there is a level just above them where Fleet Admiral and Yonkou are.


----------



## Quipchaque (Nov 21, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Akainu needs extreme-diff to beat his fellow C3 admirals .. probably for Fuji and Bull too
> 
> 
> at least for now .. EoS Akainu may be near ~PK level to push EoS Luffy, who knows



Akainu fighting evenly against the likes of Kizaru and Fujitora? They get melted in a matter of less than a day.


----------



## Quipchaque (Nov 21, 2018)

Come on Shiba you know it's true.
Lol he is so salty he took rep. Too bad that never stopped me.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2018)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Come on Shiba you know it's true.


have you ever been negged at the speed of light


----------



## Quipchaque (Nov 21, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> have you ever been negged at the speed of light



Go ahead doesn't matter to me. Still gonna rub in the truth for all that fanboying.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2018)

Kizaru and Akainu have been peers and friends for decades


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2018)

Galyus said:


> He wasn't the one who lost a limb and had to be spared.


after *10 days* of fighting

Akainu also got some scars IIRC and lost a small part of his ear 

thats extreme diff




Galyus said:


> a cut above the other Admirals


by a bit

no major gaps


----------



## Quipchaque (Nov 21, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Kizaru and Akainu have been peers and friends for decades



Kizaru looks more like a peer to Marco and Rayleigh, stop fooling yourself.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2018)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Kizaru looks more like a peer to Marco and Rayleigh, stop fooling yourself.



Side chars fans generally fool themselves. Which applies to Mihawk's fans.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Side chars fans generally fool themselves. Which applies to Mihawk's fans.


i see you havent learned anything from all the attempts to educate you


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Side chars


so Shanks and Carrrot


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> so Shanks and Carrrot



Of course. 

I never said Carrot was top tier though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2018)

saying Shitrrot is a SH is worse than saying she is a top-tier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> saying Shitrrot is a SH is worse than saying she is a top-tier



Blame Oda, not me.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 21, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> saying Shitrrot is a SH is worse than saying she is a top-tier



I mean she's not.

Sadly we're in danger of being saddled with something even worse, being the sad sack stick in the mud misery guts Jimbei who not only has no chemistry with any of the Strawhats, but not even with Luffy. They're "friends" because they kept fighting on the same side for a couple of hours that one time. But they've never had any entertaining or interesting interactions.

In fact the only time when he wasn't just a cipher with a lot of experience points to help push through encounters was that one time after the war. The only other extensive interaction they've had since he was bitching at Luffy about how taking down a murderous thug who just threatened to kill or exile thousands of fishmen while going to kill their King and entire royal family would somehow make fishmen hate humans.

I legitimately find nothing entertaining or redeeming about Jimbei. He's just a worse version of Zoro because at least Zoro some times acts okay. Jimbei's just.....there, existing and expecting we should be in awe because of that.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2018)

Come on.. This IS badass:



even though Brook stole the show


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 21, 2018)

DeVision said:


> Come on.. This IS badass:
> 
> 
> 
> even though Brook stole the show



I mean it shows he doesn't fear death but....it just so mechanical to me. So by the numbers, I just don't feel anything from this scene. He feels more like a robot to me than the actual part robot in the crew


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I mean it shows he doesn't fear death but....it just so mechanical to me. So by the numbers, I just don't feel anything from this scene. He feels more like a robot to me than the actual part robot in the crew



Well, yeah.. I agree with you to some extend. He barely knows the SH's. He's just friends with Luffy.
And even that was doubtful at the beginning (I remember a discussion where people were guessing Jinbei wanted to get revange for Arlong XD )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 21, 2018)

DeVision said:


> Well, yeah.. I agree with you to some extend. He barely knows the SH's. He's just friends with Luffy.
> And even that was doubtful at the beginning (I remember a discussion where *people were guessing Jinbei wanted to get revange for Arlong* XD )



That's a new one to me XD


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu these past weeks


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> he didnt say Mihawk is Vista level



Ofc since he's not even Vista level


----------



## Garcher (Nov 21, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> @Shiba D. Inu these past weeks


Image does not work


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Image does not work


rabbits arent very computer literate 


they only eat, sleep and shit


----------



## Shrike (Nov 21, 2018)

Doge, why are you still tier specialisting the bunny and the bear? It's getting boring


----------



## Shrike (Nov 21, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> rabbits arent very computer literate
> 
> 
> they only eat, sleep and shit



And fuck


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2018)

Shrike said:


> Doge, why are you still tier specialisting the bunny and the bear? It's getting boring


Im a ratings bot with a compulsive rating disorder


----------



## Mob (Nov 21, 2018)

Shrike said:


> And fuck


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2018)

Shrike said:


> And fuck


only if there is a second rabbit around though 





.. do rabbits masturbate ?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Image does not work



Not my fault if you have a Don Krieg level internet connexion fam


----------



## Garcher (Nov 21, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Not my fault if you have a Don Krieg level internet connexion fam


hyper optimistic


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> hyper optimistic



You should try something called the ADSL boy, it will change your internet life


----------



## Shrike (Nov 21, 2018)

I see the image just fine. What I don't see are the spoiler pics.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> Im a ratings bot with a compulsive rating disorder



It gets old tho


----------



## Shrike (Nov 21, 2018)

I see the image just fine. What I don't see are the spoiler pics.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> Im a ratings bot with a compulsive rating disorder



It gets old tho


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2018)

Shrike said:


> I see the image just fine. What I don't see are the spoiler pics.
> 
> 
> 
> It gets old tho



He changed a bit these past days and dislike my posts as much as he tier specialist them though. 

Let's say it's a kind of progression...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> He changed a bit these past days and dislike my posts as much as he tier specialist them though.
> 
> Let's say it's a kind of progression...


you still didnt take that advice I gave you so long ago



*Spoiler*: __ 



get head out of ass


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> you still didnt take that advice I gave you so long ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol wat?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Lol wat?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2018)

do you not get tired of moving the posts around within the same sub-section ?


----------



## Soca (Nov 21, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> do you not get tired of moving the posts around within the same sub-section ?


want me to thread ban you instead?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2018)

Soca said:


> want me to thread ban you instead?



Ban that rude doge already


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Ban that rude doge already


dogs hunt rabbits


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> dogs hunt rabbits



But are too slow...


----------



## Mob (Nov 21, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> But are too slow...


not greyhounds, they can run above 60km/h


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2018)

mob said:


> not greyhounds, they can run above 60km/h



We're talking about @Shiba D. Inu though, the fatass doge who couldn't even catch a legless drunk dying turtle


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Nov 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> @Shiba D. Inu


translation:


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2018)

No. 

Never. 

That's disgusting.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> That's disgusting.


just like Carrot


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> translation:



Oh no. 

I didn't want to make you cry doge boy...


----------



## Mob (Nov 21, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> No.
> 
> Never.
> 
> That's disgusting.


@Shiba D. Inu  her true feelings


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2018)

mob said:


> @Shiba D. Inu  her true feelings


@White Rabbit   :shinbeerus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2018)

How do you dare sharing this @mob  ? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ppl are so predictable/easy to manipulate...


----------



## Mob (Nov 21, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> How do you dare sharing this @mob  ?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Sorry I enjoy this bickering so much


----------



## shaantu (Nov 21, 2018)

oh no still no pics leaked


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2018)

@White Rabbit


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2018)

mob said:


> Sorry I enjoy this bickering so much



Don't be sorry fam. You had one job, and you did it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 21, 2018)

Wow Isayama just revealed the last manga panel of Attack on Titan in a documentary. Imagine if Oda did that.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Wow Isayama just revealed the last manga panel of Attack on Titan in a documentary. Imagine if Oda did that.



Share it you moron!


----------



## Mob (Nov 21, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Don't be sorry fam. You had one job, and you did it.


It probably wont be the last timeandaha

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## shaantu (Nov 21, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Wow Isayama just revealed the last manga panel of Attack on Titan in a documentary. Imagine if Oda did that.


because of that reveal many ppl thought manga is actually ending, when my friend told me "the news" I was so confused


----------



## shaantu (Nov 21, 2018)

why do I keep thinking it's Thursday today, when it's Wednesday 
I thought I had classes today and realized my mistake once I've got to the uni and didn't see anyone
damn early spoiler release


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2018)

mob said:


> It probably wont be the last timeandaha
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I wasn't 100% sure though.

There were around 5-10% chances you were not a traitor able to leak a private +reps. 

So not only you did what I expected you to do, but you also annihilate those 5-10% about you being trustable.

You can be proud boy.


----------



## Mob (Nov 21, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> I wasn't 100% sure though.
> 
> There were around 5-10% chances you were not a traitor able to leak a private +reps.
> 
> ...


you totally exposed me  I'm untrustworthy, backstabbing and rotten to the very core


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2018)

mob said:


> you totally exposed me  I'm untrustworthy, backstabbing and rotten to the very core



Ofc you are, you're a DBZ fan!


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 21, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Share it you moron!



Major spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 





"You are free..."


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Major spoiler
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Damn who's that? Eren daughter? (I gave a break to SNK so I can read the 2nd part in one time. It's a manga I prefer to read this way, like a novel).


----------



## shaantu (Nov 21, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Damn who's that? Eren daughter? (I gave a break to SNK so I can read the 2nd part in one time. It's a manga I prefer to read this way, like a novel).


who knows

*Spoiler*: _my guess would be_ 



eren and historia's child but we dont really know who is she pregnant with


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2018)

shaantu said:


> who knows
> 
> *Spoiler*: _my guess would be_
> 
> ...



I would have said Eren and Armin's...


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 21, 2018)

mob said:


> @Shiba D. Inu  her true feelings


You still alter your rep power to 5000? @White Rabbit


----------



## Mob (Nov 22, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> You still alter your rep power to 5000? @White Rabbit


She is hiding her true power like ''Vista level'' Mihawk


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2018)

FA is literally a promoted admiral

so the very second he gets promoted - he automatically gets a magical stat and haki boost to be > his previous admiral self ?




and its a fact that Akainu > (*small* gap) Aokiji ~ Kizaru


----------



## Quipchaque (Nov 22, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> FA is literally a promoted admiral
> 
> so the very second he gets promoted - he automatically gets a magical stat and haki boost to be > his previous admiral self ?
> 
> ...



The position is occupied. For all we know Akainu and Aokiji far outclassed Sengoku long ago already just like pirates could have long before surpassed sick Whitebeard despite his title.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 22, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> FA is literally a promoted admiral
> 
> so the very second he gets promoted - he automatically gets a magical stat and haki boost to be > his previous admiral self ?



Reversed causality. 

FA is indeed a promoted admiral. 

Why?

You answered it yourself:



Shiba D. Inu said:


> its a fact that Akainu > (*small* gap) Aokiji ~ Kizaru


----------



## Quipchaque (Nov 22, 2018)

Soooca fight me in virtual life!!


----------



## Shrike (Nov 22, 2018)

Yeah, Sengoku seems meh from his feats and portrayal, but I wouldn't jump the gun that the current admirals are stronger than his prime self (nor weaker for that matter). Both sides of you guys pushing an unconfirmed and unconvincing agendas seem silly.


----------



## Soca (Nov 22, 2018)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Soooca fight me in virtual life!!


let's fucking go


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 22, 2018)

Oda: Akainu is so strong if he was the protagonist, OP would end in a year.

Oda: Magma power boasts the highest peak in offensive power among DFs.

But sure lump Fujitora, Green Bull and Kizaru in the same level.....


----------



## Garcher (Nov 22, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Based on what exactly?
> 
> During MF he was the only one able to casualy counter a "gura gura shockwave"
> 
> ...


Teach fought Sengoku and ran from Akainu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Oda: Akainu is so strong if he was the protagonist, OP would end in a year.
> 
> Oda: Magma power boasts the highest peak in offensive power among DFs.
> 
> But sure lump Fujitora, Green Bull and Kizaru in the same level.....


*yes*, same *tier*

not _exact_ same level


jesus christ


----------



## Mariko (Nov 22, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Teach fought Sengoku and ran from Akainu



I never talked about Akainu though, since my point was precisely that (prime) FA > Admirals, and MF Akainu took Sengoku's place for a good reason. 

Implying current (prime) Akainu = Prime Sengoku = Prime Garp > ordinary admirals (even if just slightly).


----------



## Garcher (Nov 22, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> I never talked about Akainu though, since my point was precisely that (prime) FA > Admirals, and MF Akainu took Sengoku's place for a good reason.
> 
> Implying current (prime) Akainu = Prime Sengoku = Prime Garp > ordinary admirals (even if just slightly).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 22, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


>



Trans: "Damn, I've nothing to say. Let's try a smiley not to loose face"


----------



## Garcher (Nov 22, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Trans: "Damn, I've nothing to say. Let's try a smiley not to loose face"


 your mental gymnastics are very funny


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2018)

such a nasty rabbit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 22, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> your mental gymnastics are very funny



Yeah yeah...


----------



## Shrike (Nov 22, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


>



What did she say that was so outlandish?


----------



## Garcher (Nov 22, 2018)

Shrike said:


> What did she say that was so outlandish?


We know that Akainu and Aokiji are as equal as you can be and nothing suggests Kizaru is any weaker than them


----------



## Shrike (Nov 22, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> We know that Akainu and Aokiji are as equal as you can be and nothing suggests Kizaru is any weaker than them





White Rabbit said:


> (even if just slightly)


----------



## Mariko (Nov 22, 2018)

Shrike said:


> What did she say that was so outlandish?



Ppl answering others without even having read them properly. 



Ye Xiu said:


> We know that Akainu and Aokiji are as equal as you can be and nothing suggests Kizaru is any weaker than them



I was answering Astro who claimed that pre-ts Kizaru and Aokiji would "shit in Sengoku's skull" (some poetry like that).

You can't answer someone by taking what he/she said out of the context. Otherwise discussing is pointless.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 22, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Ppl answering others without even having read them properly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Discussing powerlevels is always pointless


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 22, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> *yes*, same *tier*
> 
> not _exact_ same level
> 
> ...



Admiral gang logic:

Vice Captain and Admirals are the same tier since Admirals were once Vice Captain but just got promoted.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 22, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Discussing powerlevels is always pointless



At least we agree on this point...


----------



## Mariko (Nov 22, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Admiral gang logic:
> 
> Vice Captain and Admirals are the same tier since Admirals were once Vice Captain but just got promoted.



Which gives the likes of Smoker some hope though...


----------



## shaantu (Nov 22, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Which gives the likes of Smoker some hope though...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Admiral gang logic:
> 
> Vice Captain and Admirals are the same tier since Admirals were once Vice Captain but just got promoted.


Power tier,  genius,  not rank tier



We literally know that Akainu and Aokiji are same tier of power with Akainu like 1-2 % stronger ..  and naturally so is Kizaru

The mental gymnastics to dance around that fact are hilarious 


And all to wank a meme and a drunk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2018)

Reaching Mariko levels of admiral downplay 


Shameful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 22, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Power tier,  genius,  not rank tier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is Aokiji an admiral? No.

You guessed it another PRE-TIMESKIP! argument.

Both Akainu and Aokiji will have gotten stronger post-TS and on a different power tier to the current admirals now.

For some reason you refuse to believe that Akainu/Aokiji can go up a tier. In your world they must always remain Admiral level lol. They must always be around the same strength as Kizaru. And that PRE-TIMESKIP! structures have to remain till the end of time.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Both Akainu and Aokiji will have gotten stronger post-TS and *on a different power tier to the current admirals* now.


holy shit 

dis headcanonz


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 22, 2018)

In any other case when a Vice Captain is promoted to Admiral you assume this coincides with an increase in strength and power level that is substantial enough to differentiate them from the lower rank. But when Akainu becomes Fleet Admiral? Apparently the difference doesn't exist....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2018)

*one-legged post-skip Aokiji is gonna mid-diff Kizaru*, boyz 

you heard it here first


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> In any other case when a Vice Captain is promoted to Admiral you assume this coincides with an increase in strength and power level that is substantial enough to differentiate them from the lower rank. But when Akainu becomes Fleet Admiral? Apparently the difference doesn't exist....





Astro said:


> The FA is merely a more tenured Admiral. Your leadership capabilities =/= individual militaristic might. The former is the most important element for FA. Kuzan and Sakazuki were forced to fight as their methods were in direct contrast. An issue which was exacerbated due to their relative strengths. So the WG let them settle it amongst themselves. If Kizaru woke up and said he wanted to be FA too and Garp/Tsuru vouched for him. There would've been a three way fight. STOP IT SLIME. Find another reason to try and push that narrative. Yall just want to push Yonko = FA > Admiral = FM.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 22, 2018)

Akainu haters in tears. Because the truth hurts. 

The Admirals are still at the top end of the spectrum I don't get why theres a blanket refusal to believe that there might tier above that lol.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Akainu haters in tears.


d-did

d-did you just call *me* an _*Akainu hater*_ ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> there might tier above that lol.


yes there is

its called "PK-tier", aka

- Roger
- Primebeard
- Prime Garp (very close to it)
- EoS Luffy
- EoS Teach (likely)
- maybe someone else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 22, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yes there is
> 
> its called "PK-tier", aka
> 
> ...



I'll add Prime Sengoku (stated by WB himself) and current Akainu (stated by Oda)


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 22, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yes there is
> 
> its called "PK-tier", aka
> 
> ...



So in your opinion Admirals, fleet admiral, yonko and yonko commanders and the equivalent are all in the same tier?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 22, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> So in your opinion Admirals, fleet admiral, yonko and yonko commanders and the equivalent are all in the same tier?



In a sene, they're all top tier (the above 1 billion bounty tier)...


----------



## Garcher (Nov 22, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> So in your opinion Admirals, fleet admiral, yonko and yonko commanders and the equivalent are all in the same tier?


Commanders?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Prime Sengoku (stated by WB himself)


? link panel

if you mean that WB respected Sengoku as one of the old era legends, than that doesnt say anything about Sengokus personal power

Prime Garp definitely has better portrayal as far as personal power goes




White Rabbit said:


> current Akainu (stated by Oda)


if you are putting Akainu there _already_, then you are acknolwedging that :
(1) current Akainu is already > Kaidou
(2) right now Akainu is pretty much the #1 strongest character/being in the world

 are you a closet Akainu fan ? 





T.D.A said:


> So in your opinion *Admirals, fleet admiral, yonko* and yonko commanders and the equivalent are all in the same tier?




the bolded are, yes (*maybe* you can argue that Fuji and Bull still need to prove themselves a bit more before they can be put there)

YCs obviously not  not even FMs and _obviously_ not YC2-3


and you forgot to add *Mihawk and Dragon* 

unsure if current old Garp still qualifies for that tier or not

obviously Imu and Gorosei are unknowns

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 22, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ? link panel
> 
> if you mean that WB respected Sengoku as one of the old era legends, than that doesnt say anything about Sengokus personal power
> 
> ...



I think Akainu is strong enough to be Yonko level but can't see Kizaru et al being the same until Oda hypes them more or shows some considerable feats


----------



## Mariko (Nov 22, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ? link panel
> 
> if you mean that WB respected Sengoku as one of the old era legends, than that doesnt say anything about Sengokus personal power
> 
> ...



WB said that "Roger, Garp, Sengoku" were the only respectable dudes (don't remember exactly but something like that). 

In his mouth it wasn't just an empty compliment. He knew them on the battlefield, not in a coffeeshop.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2018)

they were the best of that era

that doesnt mean they were all equal in power


Primebeard is the only who was = Roger


----------



## Mariko (Nov 22, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> they were the best of that era
> 
> that doesnt mean they were all equal in power
> 
> ...



Didn't Garp fought once on par with Roger?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 22, 2018)

Anyway, I hope Oda will one day give us a real FB about these times, showing Roger in action.


----------



## Steven (Nov 22, 2018)

If we follow basic Shounenlogic,IM is in his own tier which is above PK Level.

His mystery and especially his position in the One Piece World speak for it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2018)

Imu has a kill-sat weapon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 22, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> If we follow basic *Shounenlogic*,IM is in his own tier which is above PK Level.
> 
> His mystery and especially his position in the One Piece World speak for it


You mean Naruto logic which hopefully OP won't follow.

Im by no means should be that strong or be final villain material. I see him more as a highly intelligent CD than someone who can kick ass.


----------



## Quipchaque (Nov 22, 2018)

Soca said:


> let's fucking go



Discozoro uses . It's very effective. Soca has been used as breakfast.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Steven (Nov 22, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Imu has a kill-sat weapon


Ancient Weapon?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 22, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Imu has a kill-sat weapon





Acnologia said:


> Ancient Weapon?



Im has Shanks.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Im has Shanks.


you mean his little brother Mihawk


----------



## Mariko (Nov 22, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> you mean his little brother Mihawk



Shanks is Im's son. 

Which means Mihawk is actually Shanks ol' uncle? 

I'm sure prime Mihawk was top tier 50 years ago...


----------



## MO (Nov 22, 2018)

I've just been raped.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 22, 2018)

u ok??


----------



## Shrike (Nov 22, 2018)

MO said:


> I've just been raped.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 22, 2018)

MO said:


> I've just been raped.



Big Meme imbued a strap-on with a soul for maximum efficiency did she? 

rip MO


----------



## MO (Nov 22, 2018)

this math test fucked me up. Particularly two questions.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 22, 2018)

Math is easy though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2018)

Two plus two is four, minus one that's three, quick maths


----------



## Steven (Nov 22, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Im has Shanks.


And the fish has Shanks left arm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 22, 2018)

MO said:


> this math test fucked me up. Particularly two questions.


1+1=3

Trust me


----------



## Mariko (Nov 22, 2018)

MO said:


> this math test fucked me up. Particularly two questions.



Maths maths maths 

What were those fucking cute questions? 

I love maths!


----------



## Mariko (Nov 22, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> And the fish has Shanks left arm



2 arms Shanks - 1 arm = Yonko level Shanks


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2018)

Come on MO, tell us the questions. I want to know if my degree is worth anything. XD


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 22, 2018)

DeVision said:


> Come on MO, tell us the questions. I want to know if my degree is worth anything. XD


1. How many Smoothies does it take to cut a door?

2. How large does a Room Law creates need to be to hold Big Mom?

There you go


----------



## Mariko (Nov 23, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> 1. How many Smoothies does it take to cut a door?
> 
> 2. How large does a Room Law creates need to be to hold Big Mom?
> 
> There you go



Mathematical/logical translations:

1) How many squares are needed to fill a circle?

2) How large should be a set to contain itself?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 23, 2018)

Lol...

Boys don't get > boys rate optimistic (or tier specialist)

> Both are impossible.

1) You just can't fill a circle with squares 

2) A set just can't contain itself (otherwise it'd be bigger than itmself, which is impossible).

Smart ppl jokes boys


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 23, 2018)

Same could be said about you. Joke went over your head.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 23, 2018)

Anyone live in South Korea?

London to South Korea flights are cheaper than London to Japan. Looking for a holiday destination.


----------



## Soca (Nov 23, 2018)

He asked for a vacation ban a while ago for school or something.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 23, 2018)

I considered him to be banned but I thought he got into the fight with White Rabbit over some stupid shit


----------



## shaantu (Nov 23, 2018)

went to bar for a few beers then visited McDonalds to eat some shit
I just came home and I'm hungry again 
worst feeling ever


----------



## Soca (Nov 23, 2018)

shaantu said:


> went to bar for a few beers then visited McDonalds to eat some shit
> I just came home and I'm hungry again
> worst feeling ever



I used to have those nights after the club. Not a good feeling


----------



## shaantu (Nov 23, 2018)

to prevent hunger I just opened another beer 
hope I'm doing it right


----------



## shaantu (Nov 23, 2018)

finally got this outfit 
I guess that makes me #1 Trafalgar Law fan, huh?


----------



## Soca (Nov 23, 2018)

shaantu said:


> finally got this outfit
> I guess that makes me #1 Trafalgar Law fan, huh?


what game is that?


----------



## shaantu (Nov 23, 2018)

Soca said:


> what game is that?


it's called PokeXGames, a Pokemon game based on Tibia engine (not sure if you ever heard about Tibia)
they actually made same game but about OP and it's called Grand Line Adventures (it has been released 3-4 months ago and was quite popular back then, not sure how it is at this moment), it seems to be much more developed but game doesn't seem to be enjoyable at all (you need to spend a lot of money if you wanna have fun)


----------



## shaantu (Nov 23, 2018)

this game has a lot of character you can play, but the problem is all you do is level those characters by killing the same monsters, it becomes boring in the end


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 23, 2018)

we have a 3 pages of activity right now. Wano arc is insane.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 24, 2018)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> - Mariko makes a stupid prediction and changes her set ten times this week.
> 
> - Nico Robin wins the Miss OL tournament
> 
> ...



Good to see that none of them was right 

Rob is still posting.
I didn't make any joke.
Boa won , not robin.
No salty tears , it's quit the countrary 


He's maybe right for Shiba and W rabbit tho ...


Ah shit ... wrong section ... Soca please could you move this to the OL convo ?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 24, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Same could be said about you. Joke went over your head.



I'm small though


----------



## Gledania (Nov 24, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> I'm small though



Hey you  You often make a comment about my sig.

Donne lui une note  sur 10 j'ai combien ?


----------



## Steven (Nov 24, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Good to see that none of them was right
> 
> Rob is still posting.
> I didn't make any joke.
> ...


The Tier specialist is back!


----------



## Gledania (Nov 24, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> The Tier specialist is back!




Yeah I had Work , so I asked a section ban for 5 day.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Yeah I had Work , so I asked a section ban for 5 day.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 24, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>







*Spoiler*: __ 



wut ?


----------



## Garcher (Nov 24, 2018)

Gledania said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> wut ?


bears don't work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 24, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Hey you  You often make a comment about my sig.
> 
> Donne lui une note  sur 10 j'ai combien ?



Wrong/10


----------



## Mariko (Nov 24, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> bears don't work



_Now the Bears don't work
They just make you worse
But I know I'll see them face again...
_


----------



## Gledania (Nov 24, 2018)

I just realised something.

Shinsuke takasugi (gintama) voice actor is the same actor with Ao kiji

Kyoraku (bleach) voice actor is the same with Black beard ()

Ulquiorra (bleach) voice actor is the same with Hisoka from HxH

Lelouch britania voice actor is the same with Koro sensei ( Assass classroom)

Todoroki (My Hero academia) S V A with Eren jeager ( Attack on titan) and Meliodas

Madao (gintama) same voice actor with Aka inu and Zaraki kenpachi .... 

The last one is hard to believe


----------



## Gledania (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## shaantu (Nov 24, 2018)

wow man im so much shocked


----------



## Gledania (Nov 24, 2018)

shaantu said:


> wow man im so much shocked



About what ?


----------



## Gledania (Nov 24, 2018)

shaantu said:


> wow man im so much shocked



I SAID ABOUT WHAT ????


----------



## chaintoad (Nov 24, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Lol...
> 
> Boys don't get > boys rate optimistic (or tier specialist)
> 
> ...



1) You only need one square to fill a circle 




2) Wether or not a set can contain itself is dependent on the axiomatic system that is used. In ZF set theory, such a thing can indeed not exist, but there are other axiomatic systems where sets can contain themselves.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 24, 2018)

chaintoad said:


> 1) You only need one square to fill a circle
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 ?????????????????????


----------



## chaintoad (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Gledania (Nov 24, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu You and your rating are going to far. 

I hope that one day you woke up in the morning, on your bed,  after getting licked trough the naked ass by an 95 years old fat bald ugly stinky woman who didn't wash her teeth in 5 month while eating curry everyday  , because you deserve this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2018)

Gledania said:


> @Shiba D. Inu You and your rating are going to far.
> 
> I hope that one day you woke up in the morning, on your bed,  after getting licked trough the naked ass by an 95 years old fat bald ugly stinky woman who didn't wash her teeth in 5 month while eating curry everyday  , because you deserve this.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 24, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I SAID ABOUT WHAT ????


about those voice actors dude..


----------



## Gledania (Nov 24, 2018)

shaantu said:


> about those voice actors dude..



Ah sorry


----------



## shaantu (Nov 24, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Ah sorry


don't be


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 24, 2018)

chaintoad said:


> 1) You only need one square to fill a circle


----------



## Mariko (Nov 25, 2018)

chaintoad said:


> 1) You only need one square to fill a circle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chaintoad (Nov 25, 2018)

Image doesnt load for me


----------



## shaantu (Nov 25, 2018)

this week has been quite active, hasn't it?
and to think I was about to take a break from OP


----------



## Mariko (Nov 25, 2018)

chaintoad said:


> Image doesnt load for me



Just a stupid gif.

Let's go back:

1) You made a little mistake with your joke pic: here a square that "fills" a circle (let's be rigorous):



2) You're both right and wrong. A set containing itself rises the same logical difficulties than the Russel paradox about the sets of all sets not containing themselves. Either it contains all sets -itself included, and hance it doesn't work (cause it precisely contains itself) either it doesn't, implying it's not the set of all sets. 

And a set containing itself has the same paradox (to put it simply with the same pic):



Exemple:



I know there are exceptions, and that sets containing themselves do exist thoug (in maths by exemple), but from a strict logical point of view it's still a "paradox".


----------



## Steven (Nov 25, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Yeah I had Work , so I asked a section ban for 5 day.


"Work"


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2018)

This dude is hilarious


----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2018)

Soca said:


> This dude is hilarious


I have been following him for two years now on Instagram. He is hilarious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 27, 2018)

Anybody know if Admiral Kizaru is alive? That Kaido chapter seems to have killed him. @White Rabbit you should know no? You probably exchanged digits after the capitalism vs communism angry sex.


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 27, 2018)

@Admiral Kizaru 

Got a new job a couple months bad and was increasingly getting less and less time to post.

He told us a good month or two Kaidou chapter ever took place.


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2018)

Same with Samehadaman. It's kinda sad.


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 27, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> @Admiral Kizaru
> 
> Got a new job a couple months bad and was increasingly getting less and less time to post.
> 
> He told us a good month or two Kaidou chapter ever took place.





Soca said:


> Same with Samehadaman. It's kinda sad.


Yeah but he was still posting a bit after that. Now he seems totally gone.

RIP. The other admiral fans are so dull in comparison with the exception of Nox and Ava

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 28, 2018)

NF staff is looking for a handful of regular members to become advisors. If you're interested, let us know in the .


----------



## Mariko (Nov 28, 2018)

Platypus said:


> NF staff is looking for a handful of regular members to become advisors. If you're interested, let us know in the .



I am, but the link leads me nowhere* 

*it offers me to create a new thread


----------



## shaantu (Nov 28, 2018)

Advisor White Rabbit 
Pls make it happen


----------



## Mariko (Nov 28, 2018)

shaantu said:


> Advisor White Rabbit
> Pls make it happen



I don't even know what an adviser is. 

But I learn fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 28, 2018)

I advise you not to be an advisor.

Take my advice.


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 28, 2018)

Soca said:


> This dude is hilarious




I want to follow this guy now


----------



## shaantu (Nov 28, 2018)

haven't eaten anything today and I'm starving now 
I'll be home in like 2 hours so no eatinh until then


----------



## Soca (Nov 28, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> I am, but the link leads me nowhere*
> 
> *it offers me to create a new thread


It's leading you to make a new thread in the staff conference room.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 28, 2018)

@Soca any news about the second mod ?


----------



## Soca (Nov 28, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> I want to follow this guy now


Do it, the rest of his videos are jokes. I liked his infinity war review the best.


Gledania said:


> @Soca any news about the second mod ?


Yes it's me.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 28, 2018)

Soca said:


> Do it, the rest of his videos are jokes. I liked his infinity war review the best.
> 
> Yes it's me.




So @Astro is the first mod and you the second ? So he already took your place as first mod of OL ...

No wonder he got a dragon ava ... that bloody rev ...


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 28, 2018)

Make @Gledania 2nd mod.


----------



## chaintoad (Nov 28, 2018)

Let @Gledania and @Shiba D. Inu share the mod position


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 28, 2018)

chaintoad said:


> Let @Gledania and @Shiba D. Inu share the mod position



According to @Shiba D. Inu as a normal Mod he will be in the same tier as a Super Mod like @Soca


----------



## Soca (Nov 28, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> According to @Shiba D. Inu as a normal Mod he will be in the same tier as a Super Mod like @Soca


They could not be more different.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 28, 2018)

@Soca wants me as his new mod mate, but he's too shy to admit it


----------



## shaantu (Nov 28, 2018)

oh my god, I just found out first polish TV Channel about gaming was created. It's not very popular so they also are airing some anime such as One Piece, My Hero Academia and Dragon Ball Super (DBZ/DBGT is the most popular anime here). The best part is that those titles aren't subbed or dubbed. All dialogues are voiced by one fucking person 
here's a sample of this masterpiece: 
it's a normal thing in Poland when it comes to foreign movies and TV shows, but this shit is just... I can't believe they do this crap with animated series in 2018.
I feel like I moved 18 years back in time I'm watching Dragon Ball in polish TV (it had French dub that was voiced over the same way, but back then it sounded not so bad)


----------



## Soca (Nov 28, 2018)

shaantu said:


> oh my god, I just found out first polish TV Channel about gaming was created. It's not very popular so they also are airing some anime such as One Piece, My Hero Academia and Dragon Ball Super (DBZ/DBGT is the most popular anime here). The best part is that those titles aren't subbed or dubbed. All dialogues are voiced by one fucking person
> here's a sample of this masterpiece:
> it's a normal thing in Poland when it comes to foreign movies and TV shows, but this shit is just... I can't believe they do this crap with animated series in 2018.
> I feel like I moved 18 years back in time I'm watching Dragon Ball in polish TV (it had French dub that was voiced over the same way, but back then it sounded not so bad)


That can't be real lol it sounds so lazy.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 28, 2018)

@Gledania asks @Soca about the 2nd mod position (MANGA version)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Nov 28, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania asks @Soca about the 2nd mod position (MANGA version)






@Soca who would you choose between me Shiba and WR ?? ?


----------



## Soca (Nov 28, 2018)

@GrizzlyClaws


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 28, 2018)

:blu


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 28, 2018)

Why do you even need a 2nd mod


----------



## Soca (Nov 28, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Why do you even need a 2nd mod


I need slaves at my disposal when I don't wanna do shit


----------



## Gledania (Nov 28, 2018)

Soca said:


> @GrizzlyClaws




Grizzlyclaws : :blu




Soca said:


> I need slaves at my disposal when I don't wanna do shit




Grizzlyclaws :


----------



## Mariko (Nov 28, 2018)

Soca said:


> I need slaves at my disposal when I don't wanna do shit



@Astro


----------



## Mariko (Nov 28, 2018)

Gledania said:


> @Soca who would you choose between me Shiba and WR ?? ?



Let's the 3 of us riot the staff room to make a coup d'etat and rule this section 

Just imagine how Goda this place would be!


----------



## shaantu (Nov 28, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Let's the 3 of us riot the staff room to make a coup d'etat and rule this section
> 
> Just imagine how Goda this place would be!


you guys would probably just start another Admiral vs Yonko/Mihawk vs Shanks/Bepo vs anybody war in there


----------



## Mariko (Nov 28, 2018)

shaantu said:


> you guys would probably just start another Admiral vs Yonko/Mihawk vs Shanks/Bepo vs anybody war in there



You don't know us.

At all. 

Aside all these tier/chars shits, we have one moto: GODA


----------



## shaantu (Nov 28, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> You don't know us.
> 
> At all.
> 
> Aside all these tier/chars shits, we have one moto: GODA


you still would do it, wouldn't you? 
because I would

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 28, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> You don't know us.
> 
> At all.
> 
> Aside all these tier/chars shits, we have one moto: GODA


I doubt it, Weiss only care about himself.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2018)

Don King said:


> I doubt it, Weiss only care about himself.



Don't be that pessimistic.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 29, 2018)

Don King said:


> I doubt it, Weiss only care about himself.



I knew it.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 29, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I knew it.


Avy doesn't suit you


----------



## Gledania (Nov 29, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Avy doesn't suit you



I KNOW.

It's temporary.

I'll always return to the bepo at some point


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 29, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I KNOW.
> 
> It's temporary.
> 
> I'll always return to the bepo at some point


Or the Shiba copy one


----------



## Gledania (Nov 29, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Or the Shiba copy one



 nah that one is boring.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 29, 2018)

is it just me or this forum is working so slow lately


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2018)

shaantu said:


> is it just me or this forum is working so slow lately


I noticed the emotes take a long time to load lately but everything else is normal on my end.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 29, 2018)

I nominate @Extravlad for mod.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 29, 2018)

You know what I find hilarious? All the threads that were made to depower Marc and he's still here, not saying I didn't have problems with Marc year ago or something cuz we confronted from time to time but this guy is fucking untouchable 

I swear I saw a Marc complaint thread when he was just a green mod then the next thing you know he becomes a SUPER MOD   it went the other way. That's some next level savageness


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 29, 2018)

@Soca became Sasuke, fed on all the hatred and powered up


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2018)

Sasuke?

Isn't there someone else you can compare me too


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 29, 2018)

Soca said:


> Sasuke?
> 
> Isn't there someone else you can compare me too



fine...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Obito.


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> fine...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


You know what, Sasuke's fine 

and thanks to all the hate that got me here.

 and sh4l telling me hate is part of the duty so I had to get used to it lol


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 29, 2018)

Soca said:


> You know what, Sasuke's fine
> 
> and thanks to all the hate that got me here.
> 
> and sh4l telling me hate is part of the duty so I had to get used to it lol



Who's sh4l?


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Who's sh4l?


strawhat4lyfe the previous ol mod


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2018)

or I guess I should say one of them since they've changed a lot over the years I was here


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 29, 2018)

I've never seen him before 

only know of you, Gyro, convict, Khris and Astro. Maybe Coruscation (however you spell his name)? Can't remember if he was one. I only started posting in the One Piece section at the end of 2k15.


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> I've never seen him before
> 
> only know of you, Gyro, convict, Khris and Astro. Maybe Coruscation (however you spell his name)? Can't remember if he was one.



The mod family tree as far as I remember has been memos, dream, sh4l, dragonus nesha, me, convict, khris, gyro and astro. Coruscation wasn't one and I don't remember him wanting to be one either lol



> I only started posting here at the end of 2k15.



Yea that was at the end of the _[HASHTAG]#team[/HASHTAG] bitchin_ era . A lot of good cats came in and a lot more trolls snuck in pretending they cared about ops quality decline as an excuse to shit on it


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 29, 2018)

What names would you give the Whole Cake island era and the current era?


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 29, 2018)

I wish I had started One Piece in 2007/2008 when I started Naruto and Bleach. I read the first One Piece chapter in 2008 actually then quit because I hated the art then I delayed it to 2015 to start my journey, it was great but absorbing 800+ amount of chapters in one sitting



and a One Piece chapter is like 2-3 normal manga chapters with the amount of text lol


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2018)

I miss Dragonus though 

He gave me my first set ban 



Pocalypse said:


> What names would you give the Whole Cake island era and the current era?



I see what ur doing


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> What names would you give the Whole Cake island era and the current era?


I won't partake in this tom foolery sir 



Pocalypse said:


> I wish I had started One Piece in 2007/2008 when I started Naruto and Bleach. I read the first One Piece chapter in 2008 actually then quit because I hated the art then I delayed it to 2015 to start my journey, it was great but absorbing 800+ amount of chapters in one sitting
> 
> 
> 
> and a One Piece chapter is like 2-3 normal manga chapters with the amount of text lol


You should've marathoned the anime, that's what I did. It was way more fun.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 29, 2018)

Soca said:


> I won't partake in this tom foolery sir



I'd LOVE to see the name you have for the whole cake island era 

Best era in OL right? Right @White Rabbit 




> You should've marathoned the anime, that's what I did. It was way more fun.



I quit on the first ep too. Looked really bad, worse than Shipuuden level man


----------



## shaantu (Nov 29, 2018)

marathons of really long series are the best thing ever 
I'm rewatching HxH 2011 now and Greed Island arc just began

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 29, 2018)

Whole Cake era wasn't as bad as Dressrosa because Dressrosa brought in legit trolls.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 29, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Whole Cake era wasn't as bad as Dressrosa because Dressrosa brought in legit trolls.



> Dressrosa era

dammmmmmn, every arc had an era? lol I imagine everyone was getting tired as Dressrosa went on. Even I found it annoying with the slow pace when reading it in ONE SITTING, I would've prolly took a break if I was reading it weekly lol


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 29, 2018)

Yeah.

I personally liked Dressrosa but I was bitching at the end. It was really slow and alot of pointless moments.

Like when Abdullah and Jeet lead them to the cave. Wth was up with that? 

I loved Kyros though.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 29, 2018)

mfw I'm from Whole Cake Island era


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 29, 2018)

I'm from the fishman island era.

Even thought I read Bleach, Naruto, and One Piece weekly since 2007.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 29, 2018)

shaantu said:


> mfw I'm from Whole Cake Island era


although its better than Dressrosa


----------



## shaantu (Nov 29, 2018)

I started reading OP around 2012, it was at the end of Fishman Island arc I think


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 29, 2018)

shaantu said:


> mfw I'm from Whole Cake Island era



Me too. But I loved it. I was on fire in that era with giantbiceps, jayjay, Admiral Kizaru, Mariko etc 

current era is Gledania


----------



## shaantu (Nov 29, 2018)

hmm since HxH went on hiatus again I thought I'd pick some another shonen to read but I can't find anything interesting  
guess I'll stick to anime for now


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 29, 2018)

shaantu said:


> hmm since HxH went on hiatus again I thought I'd pick some another shonen to read but I can't find anything interesting
> guess I'll stick to anime for now



it's not Shounen but watch Gankutsuou


----------



## shaantu (Nov 29, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> it's not Shounen but watch Gankutsuou


need to finish HxH rewatch first, then I have tons of episodes of Gintama to watch so that needs to wait for a bit


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 29, 2018)

I need to read Gintama. 

The problem is the main website I used was spectrum nexus to read all my manga, and now it is gone, and I've been so spoiled I can't read manga from any other sight.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 29, 2018)

shaantu said:


> need to finish HxH rewatch first, then I have tons of episodes of Gintama to watch so that needs to wait for a bit



ah you're in the Shounen phase, cool. 

I used to be like that with Naruto, Bleach, Dragonball, all Shounen crazy until I started reading/watching stuff like Monster, 20th Century Boys, Ghost in the shell, Mushishi, Holyland and many other series. Truly opened my eyes


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 29, 2018)

20th Century Boys, Monster, and Holyland are amazing.

Feel amazing for reading them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 29, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> 20th Century Boys, Monster, and Holyland are amazing.
> 
> Feel amazing for reading them.



I read 20th Century Boys under a week. It was so gripping I didn't want to do anything else in that week tbh


----------



## shaantu (Nov 29, 2018)

I'm wasting a lot of time on rewatching series, for some reason I always have a trouble with starting a new one. I think it's mostly because I'm getting addicted to almost every series I like and once I finish watching/reading I feel so bad that it's over. 
That's why I prefer on-going series because when I catch up to latest release I know there is next chapter/episode/season waiting for me.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 29, 2018)

I'd love to see it get animated.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 30, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> absorbing 800+ amount of chapters in one sitting


----------



## Gledania (Nov 30, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> I need to read Gintama.
> 
> The problem is the main website I used was spectrum nexus to read all my manga, and now it is gone, and I've been so spoiled I can't read manga from any other sight.




The anime is way better.



shaantu said:


> I'm wasting a lot of time on rewatching series, for some reason I always have a trouble with starting a new one. I think it's mostly because I'm getting addicted to almost every series I like and once I finish watching/reading I feel so bad that it's over.
> That's why I prefer on-going series because when I catch up to latest release I know there is next chapter/episode/season waiting for me.



Same here. I'm watching one piece anime + reading the chapters.


I started Kingdom lately , it's epic , the anime is trash tho.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 30, 2018)

Daredevil cancelled


----------



## Soca (Nov 30, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Daredevil cancelled


and JJ is still fucking here 

At least we got AOS back for a s6 and 7


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 30, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Daredevil cancelled


Wait, what? Although I expected it after the third season. Did it end satisfactorily at least? Gotta watch it soon, too.


----------



## Soca (Nov 30, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Wait, what? Although I expected it after the third season. Did it end satisfactorily at least? Gotta watch it soon, too.


It ended on a tease but otherwise there weren't any big loose ends.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 30, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Me too. But I loved it. I was on fire in that era with giantbiceps, jayjay, Admiral Kizaru, Mariko etc
> 
> current era is Gledania



Good ol' times. The telegram pic thread at his prime.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 30, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Wait, what? Although I expected it after the third season. Did it end satisfactorily at least? Gotta watch it soon, too.



What marc said, no major loose ends. There is one thing but I won't spoilt it until you've finished it. Third season was Daredevil back to its best.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 30, 2018)

Soca said:


> and JJ is still fucking here
> 
> At least we got AOS back for a s6 and 7



AoS outlasted everyone 

What a feeling that is


----------



## Garcher (Nov 30, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I'm watching one piece anime


you are the most worst headliner


----------



## Gledania (Nov 30, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> you are the most worst headliner



You're the most worse ningen.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 30, 2018)

Soca said:


> It ended on a tease but otherwise there weren't any big loose ends.





Pocalypse said:


> What marc said, no major loose ends. There is one thing but I won't spoilt it until you've finished it. Third season was Daredevil back to its best.


Glad to hear that. Yeah, I've read the season's supposed to be pretty good. Fisk's back  Although tbh, I'm the type who likes seeing new villains in the spotlight, but Fisk's just too good.

And what are they planning to do with the other series, if they're done with Daredevil? The Fist guy is gone, what about Jessica Jones and Cage?


----------



## Soca (Nov 30, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Glad to hear that. Yeah, I've read the season's supposed to be pretty good. Fisk's back  Although tbh, I'm the type who likes seeing new villains in the spotlight, but Fisk's just too good.
> 
> And what are they planning to do with the other series, if they're done with Daredevil? The Fist guy is gone, what about Jessica Jones and Cage?


Iron Fist was cancelled first, then Luke Cage. It was just recently that DD got cancelled but there's no news for JJ yet, most likely because they're currently filming their 3rd season.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 30, 2018)

Don't Disney plan to launch their own streaming service? I know DC has such plans but I've heard some news about Disney as well.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 30, 2018)

shaantu said:


> Don't Disney plan to launch their own streaming service? I know DC has such plans but I've heard some news about Disney as well.


That's true AFAIK, but what's currently streaming on Netflix would stay there, IIRC.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 30, 2018)

Haven't watched any of Marvel TV Shows, but I've heard a lot of great reviews, shame it got canceled
But I'm glad Netflix picked up Lucifer


----------



## Gledania (Nov 30, 2018)

Is there anyone here who watch the walking dead ? I stopped at season 7. I heard that season 8 is shity. Does it worth a watch ?


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 30, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Is there anyone here who watch the walking dead ? I stopped at season 7. I heard that season 8 is shity. Does it worth a watch ?


Stopped watching it a while ago too, can't watch it for too long at any one time 
I want to continue watching it though, at some point.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 30, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Is there anyone here who watch the walking dead ? I stopped at season 7. I heard that season 8 is shity. Does it worth a watch ?


Negan should have won


----------



## Gledania (Nov 30, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Negan should have won



.... yeah but I still didn't watch the season   .... thanks for the spoiler anyway ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



You son of bitch ....


----------



## Garcher (Nov 30, 2018)

Gledania said:


> .... yeah but I still didn't watch the season   .... thanks for the spoiler anyway ...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I thought Season 7 was last year's.  Anyway, this is telegrams section!
Did you actually expect the shitty main characters to lose?


----------



## Gledania (Nov 30, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> I thought Season 7 was last year's.  Anyway, this is telegrams section!
> Did you actually expect the shitty main characters to lose?



I expected the "war" to be the biggest war ever to last 2 season and conclude in a third season after full strategies alliances , plot twist , betrayal ect ...


----------



## Garcher (Nov 30, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I expected the "war" to be the biggest war ever to last 2 season and conclude in a third season after full strategies alliances , plot twist , betrayal ect ...


The whole thing is pretty stupid and cringy apart from Negan


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 30, 2018)

Negan was the only thing saving this season from being a complete waste of time.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 30, 2018)

I need to catch up on TWD

I just remember Rick falling off his horse and getting conveniently impaled by the metal rod he conveniently fell on


----------



## Soca (Nov 30, 2018)

I stopped watching midway through that war. It's a pretty boring show.


shaantu said:


> Haven't watched any of Marvel TV Shows, but I've heard a lot of great reviews, shame it got canceled
> But I'm glad Netflix picked up Lucifer


Watch AOS


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 30, 2018)

Interesting insight into the daily struggle of a mangaka: 

I'm guessing it's like this for Oda too


----------



## shaantu (Nov 30, 2018)

Soca said:


> I stopped watching midway through that war. It's a pretty boring show.
> 
> Watch AOS


right now I don't wanna start watching a show with so many seasons, I'd prefer something that has 2 or less seasons
tried Titans but wasn't interesting so I dropped after 4 eps, tried Chilling Adventures of Sabrina but also didn't like it.
I'm a very undecided man lately


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 30, 2018)

sup bitches


----------



## Soca (Nov 30, 2018)

shaantu said:


> right now I don't wanna start watching a show with so many seasons, I'd prefer something that has 2 or less seasons
> tried Titans but wasn't interesting so I dropped after 4 eps, tried Chilling Adventures of Sabrina but also didn't like it.
> I'm a very undecided man lately


Just do it, you won't regret it 



Pocalypse said:


> sup bitches


look at this fancy hoe

@MO You got competition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 30, 2018)

@MO is already fuming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Nov 30, 2018)

Soca said:


> Just do it, you won't regret it
> 
> 
> look at this fancy hoe
> ...





Pocalypse said:


> @MO is already fuming


I don't have competition. I reign supreme. This is just a fluke @Pocalypse  ain't never going to get this chance again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 30, 2018)

MO said:


> I don't have competition. I reign supreme. This is just a fluke @Pocalypse  ain't never going to get this chance again.





IT'S MY AGE NOW


----------



## MO (Nov 30, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> IT'S MY AGE NOW


 

SIT YOUR ASS DOWN


----------



## Soca (Nov 30, 2018)

perfect execution


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 30, 2018)

This is the problem with Blackbeard, smh


----------



## MO (Nov 30, 2018)

@Pocalypse


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 30, 2018)

I knew you'd love it


----------



## Gledania (Dec 1, 2018)

Why are you already celebrating the christmas thing when we are only in the begining of December ?????






Btw just for the remind ... The 4rth december :
>New SBS

>Vive card databook :

- Squard bounty will be revealed.

- Kuja pirates's Ship name will be revealed.

-The height and age for Edward - Marco - Ace - Jozu - Vista ( some of them we know )

-* The abilities of Vista comparing to Mihawk*

-Information about the Subordinate captains of White beard pirates ( Little oars - Squard ) 

-Hometown of Whitebeard.

-Bounty of Jinbe

-Jozu Devil Fruit !?


----------



## shaantu (Dec 1, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Why are you already celebrating the christmas thing when we are only in the begining of December ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets go baby


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 1, 2018)

*'Vista has the skills to compete with Mihawk, one of the most famous swordsmen in the world. He wasn't afraid to confront him despite knowing Mihawk was the strongest.'*

rough translation / paraphrased.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 1, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> *'Vista has the skills to compete with Mihawk, one of the most famous swordsmen in the world. He wasn't afraid to confront him despite knowing Mihawk was the strongest.'*
> 
> rough translation / paraphrased.


Vista>Mihawk confirmed because he wasn't afraid to confront Mihawk Kappa


----------



## Gledania (Dec 1, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> *'Vista has the skills to compete with Mihawk, one of the most famous swordsmen in the world. He wasn't afraid to confront him despite knowing Mihawk was the strongest.'*
> 
> rough translation / paraphrased.



This is from Vive card ?
You should post it in the vive card place section.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 1, 2018)

Gledania said:


> This is from Vive card ?
> You should post it in the vive card place.


he did


----------



## Gledania (Dec 1, 2018)

shaantu said:


> he did



Well Am gonna assume that Mihawk didn't use coA on him cause otherwise Mihawk is fucked .


----------



## shaantu (Dec 1, 2018)

OL doing quite well


----------



## Gledania (Dec 1, 2018)

shaantu said:


> OL doing quite well




I still can't see the picture for the tier specialist rating.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 1, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I still can't see the picture for the tier specialist rating.


me neither and I even cleared a cache


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 1, 2018)

OL 14k.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 1, 2018)

14k 

Best anime community on this site


----------



## Soca (Dec 1, 2018)

shaantu said:


> me neither and I even cleared a cache



GODA and Tier Specialist still have to be updated with their icons so have patience.



GrizzlyClaws said:


> OL 14k.





Pocalypse said:


> 14k
> 
> Best anime community on this site



We had Kaido vs Luffy, Kidd, King and Queen, Blackbeard Pirates, Mihawk and news about the revos.  

Shit was more hype than the reverie.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 1, 2018)

And it's only going to grow from here, that was just the starters. When Wano breaks loose we'll reach 20k


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 1, 2018)

Just wait till we get this panel in the manga, the OL's going to to be crazy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Dec 1, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> I need to catch up on TWD
> 
> I just remember Rick falling off his horse and getting conveniently impaled by the metal rod he conveniently fell on



TWD was a mistake. 

Not surprised for a show sponsored by the NRA (And the MLB  Kappa ).


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 1, 2018)

It's about time that the OL gets its own banner contest. Every other big section had/has one.


----------



## Soca (Dec 1, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> It's about time that the OL gets its own banner contest. Every other big section had/has one.


We used to have them a long time ago but they died out with the one piece anime and harbour sections 

Same with the sets of the month and other contests.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 1, 2018)

Soca said:


> We used to have them a long time ago but they died out with the one piece anime and harbour sections
> 
> Same with the sets of the month and other contests.


Not really an argument. The user base has changed since then.

The DB and Nardo sections have banners. Wouldn't hurt to host one as I know of at least three regulars who'd be interested to enter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 1, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Not really an argument. The user base has changed since then.
> 
> The DB and Nardo sections have banners. Wouldn't hurt to host one as I know of at least three regulars who'd be interested to enter.


it's worth to try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 1, 2018)

Ohara Library section should get a logo

HoU's logo is really bad and they get one. I mean out of all the cool Naruto pics they could've chosen they choose that


----------



## Soca (Dec 1, 2018)

I wouldn't mind trying again. 



Pocalypse said:


> I mean out of all the cool Naruto pics they could've chosen they choose that


I dunno if you were here but we had one way worse than theirs. It was literally chicken scratch written in windows paint.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 1, 2018)

Soca said:


> Speaking of contest I'm gonna set up a section banner contest soon so we can liven this place up a bit so maybe you can win that if you're good at graphic stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 1, 2018)

Soca said:


> I dunno if you were here but we had one way worse than theirs. It was literally chicken scratch written in windows paint.



What the fuck lol why?


----------



## Soca (Dec 1, 2018)

Kinjin said:


>


Yea I was trying to get rinoa to help me with it but forgot lol


Pocalypse said:


> What the fuck lol why?


cuz it's the OL and cats thought it was funny


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 1, 2018)

Soca said:


> Yea I was trying to get rinoa to help me with it but forgot lol


@Majin Lu is great at hosting them. Wouldn't be surprised if she helped Santi as well.

(Also hi Santi when you look this up later)


----------



## Soca (Dec 1, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> @Majin Lu is great at hosting them. Wouldn't be surprised if she helped Santi as well.
> 
> (Also hi Santi when you look this up later)


You host it. 

It'll look good for your resume


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 1, 2018)

Implying someone gives a fuck about my resume but thanks.

Astro should host it as Lu seems busy with the christmas event, but if he isn't up for it then sure.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 1, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> @Majin Lu is great at hosting them. Wouldn't be surprised if she helped Santi as well.
> 
> (Also hi Santi when you look this up later)


I didn't help Santi with The Alley banner contest. The only banner contests I've helped were NL and NBD (hostings an logos) and HoU (logo). I'm about to host another DB banner contest too.



Kinjin said:


> Implying someone gives a fuck about my resume but thanks.
> 
> Astro should host it as Lu seems busy with the christmas event, but if he isn't up for it then sure.


I'm busy with other events, yeah. I can help with a logo for the contest if you all wish. The logo will be in the global forum notice too.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 1, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> The logo will be in the global forum notice too.



that would be awesome


----------



## Soca (Dec 1, 2018)

man I'm pretty sure rin had told me she didn't have permissions or something to change the banner 

bah I can't remember shit


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 1, 2018)

Soca said:


> man I'm pretty sure rin had told me she didn't have permissions or something to change the banner
> 
> bah I can't remember shit


Write that kinda shit down.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 1, 2018)

Yo guys I just watched the 6th episode of The Walking Dead season 9 and the zombies spoke, wtf is going on


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 1, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> zombies spoke, wtf is going on


Spoiler tag that shit? 
OT:


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 2, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Spoiler tag that shit?
> OT:



It's okay I've been spoiled as to why on my profile


----------



## Gledania (Dec 2, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Yo guys I just watched the 6th episode of The Walking Dead season 9 and the zombies spoke, wtf is going on




Damn the spoiler ... 

Zombie talking now ???? Not sure if this convince me more to restart the serie or not ... I just hope they will give a final explication about where the hell did the Zombies virus/disease or whatever came from.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 2, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> It's okay I've been spoiled as to why on my profile


Two wrongs don't make a right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 2, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Yo guys I just watched the 6th episode of The Walking Dead season 9 and the zombies spoke, wtf is going on



Awakening


----------



## Gledania (Dec 2, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Awakening



Your "tier specialist" gave me some nostalgia , I didn't get "tier specialist' rating since 4 days ...

Guess why ???


----------



## shaantu (Dec 2, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Your "tier specialist" gave me some nostalgia , I didn't get "tier specialist' rating since 4 days ...
> 
> Guess why ???


I don't know why, tell me please Kappa


----------



## Gledania (Dec 2, 2018)

@shaantu  Admiral fans ringtone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 2, 2018)

Gledania said:


> @shaantu  Admiral fans ringtone.


I'm trying to not side with any part of this war because I like Yonko and Admirals the same way but seeing today's posts WB>Roger make me wanna join Admiral Gang, I just can't stand it


----------



## shaantu (Dec 2, 2018)

and why this forum is working so shitty, jesus


----------



## Gledania (Dec 2, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I like Yonko and Admirals the same



I like more Kuzan and Kizaru than the yonko tbh tbf. 

The Ost is epic so I imagine die hard admiral fan like shiba using it as Ringtone


----------



## shaantu (Dec 2, 2018)

OST suits Marine theme perfectly, you can feel all that seriousness and loyalty to Absolute Justice 
however I don't like battle OST in OP, I prefer Fairy Tail or Fate/Zero, heck, even Naruto soundtrack a lot more


----------



## shaantu (Dec 2, 2018)

I must say that Vivre Card Databook bringed huge shitstorm this weekend. I had a good portion of laugh after Vista's card but Whitebeard's card discussion really pissed me off.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 2, 2018)

shaantu said:


> OST suits Marine theme perfectly, you can feel all that seriousness and loyalty to Absolute Justice
> however I don't like battle OST in OP, I prefer Fairy Tail or Fate/Zero, heck, even Naruto soundtrack a lot more



Point given. I prefer them when it comes to bring feelings.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 2, 2018)

Yeah , wano arc , reverie + Data book in the same time.  I wonder if things were like that during WCI. I wasn't here back then.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 2, 2018)

I've joined at the very late stage of WCI, so I can't really tell but I remember people were trashing Sanji almost every chapter he appeared. But most people were mad with the WCI events, can't really blame them though


----------



## Mariko (Dec 2, 2018)

Youngsters...


----------



## Gledania (Dec 2, 2018)

shaantu said:


> people were trashing Sanji



Until now 
But tbh Zoro wasn't more impressive in this act 1. Oda MUST give him a great battle , even if it means luffy die. (no not if it means luffy dies ... I should calm here)



shaantu said:


> But most people were mad with the WCI events


Once Again kaido is not better. Big mom was humiliated. But Kaido crew is as far the worst one I ever seen... (exept Supernova and Calamities).  So if drake Apoo and Hawkins didn't join the crew Kaido would be a shit one ?


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 2, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Youngsters...


Heh.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 2, 2018)

Gledania said:


> But tbh Zoro wasn't more impressive in this act 1. Oda MUST give him a great battle , even if it means luffy die. (no not if it means luffy dies ... I should calm here)


I don't know, for me Zoro was more impressive than Sanji after his first chapter in Wano
just look at this


instead of this shit:




Gledania said:


> Once Again kaido is not better. Big mom was humiliated. But Kaido crew is as far the worst one I ever seen... (exept Supernova and Calamities). So if drake Apoo and Hawkins didn't join the crew Kaido would be a shit one ?



true, Beast Pirates are trash so far and I like BM Pirates, in terms of power and design waaaaaaay more. I've expected way more from Gifters, but they turned out to be fodders. So Sweet DFs>SMILE
Beginning of the arc was cool for me, but then I started to dislike it especially after this time travel bullshit, luckily in the end Oda delivered really good action in the last chapters of Act 1. Now I'm trying to think positive but something inside me tells me we will be having few boring chapters for now.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 2, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Youngsters...


mommy buy me some ice cream plsssssss


----------



## Mariko (Dec 2, 2018)

shaantu said:


> mommy buy me some ice cream plsssssss



After you cleaned your room sweety.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 2, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> After you cleaned your room sweety.


I promise I'll do it after you buy me an ice cream! Pleeeeeease


----------



## Mariko (Dec 2, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I promise I'll do it after you buy me an ice cream! Pleeeeeease



*Mommy intensifies*   
No sweet heart, your room first. Or I'll tell Santa you were a bad boy this year. 

Inside mommy: Please do it....


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2018)

Kinky.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 2, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> *Mommy intensifies*
> No sweet heart, your room first. Or I'll tell Santa you were a bad boy this year.
> 
> Inside mommy: Please do it....



mwa aussi !  J'veu une glace Big sis.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 2, 2018)

Gledania said:


> mwa aussi !  J'veu une glace Big sis.



Retourne dans ta chambre toi. T'es puni!


----------



## Gledania (Dec 2, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Retourne dans ta chambre toi. T'es puni!


----------



## shaantu (Dec 2, 2018)

damn, my throat is hurting me badly, I guess it's time to reduce smoking


----------



## shaantu (Dec 2, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> *Mommy intensifies*
> No sweet heart, your room first. Or I'll tell Santa you were a bad boy this year.
> 
> Inside mommy: Please do it....


yeah go tell everyone I'm a bad boy and then act surprised when I'll start taking drugs 
but don't blame me then.....


----------



## Mariko (Dec 2, 2018)

shaantu said:


> damn, my throat is hurting me badly, I guess it's time to reduce smoking


----------



## Soca (Dec 2, 2018)

shaantu said:


> damn, my throat is hurting me badly, I guess it's time to reduce smoking


Or just quit


----------



## shaantu (Dec 3, 2018)

Soca said:


> Or just quit


naah I don't want to


----------



## Garcher (Dec 3, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I promise I'll do it after you buy me an ice cream! Pleeeeeease


Dont get catfished


----------



## shaantu (Dec 3, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Dont get catfished


Dont worry, not gonna fall in love with some girl met on chinesr cartoon website who I will never meet in real life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 3, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Dont get catfished


There's no danger of that happening in this case


----------



## shaantu (Dec 3, 2018)

looks like mbxx has fixed the forum 
everything works well for over an hour now


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2018)

If anyone is looking to work for Viz Media, they're hiring: 

I shall provide no reference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 3, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Dont get catfished



I'm only fishing rabbits though... Black ones if possible. 



T.D.A said:


> If anyone is looking to work for Viz Media, they're hiring:
> 
> I shall provide no reference.




What is exactly "Viz" btw?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 3, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> I'm only fishing rabbits though... Black ones if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They publish the official English releases of Shounen manga. Owned by the same company that owns Shonen Jump in Japan.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 3, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> What is exactly "Viz" btw?


Really Mariko?!? How long have you been around again?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 3, 2018)

Is it true that a guy leaked a list of things that will happen in the end of one piece?

It was made in 2015. And some things he said were confirmed true.


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 3, 2018)

Soca said:


>




You look suspicious.


----------



## faisal1989 (Dec 3, 2018)

I miss pre time skip One Piece


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 3, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Is it true that a guy leaked a list of things that will happen in the end of one piece?
> 
> It was made in 2015. And some things he said were confirmed true.





Soca said:


>


Is it just me, or is he getting trollier and trollier?


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2018)

faisal1989 said:


> I miss pre time skip One Piece


favourite intro still




BlueDemon said:


> Is it just me, or is he getting trollier and trollier?



Section trolls are leading him down an irreversible path. Super sad


----------



## Gledania (Dec 3, 2018)

Soca said:


> favourite intro still
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is OPT convo. Trolling is not forbidden here


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2018)

Gledania said:


> This is OPT convo. Trolling is not forbidden here


I know son I know


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2018)

this captain marvel trailer taking hella show to premiere


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeah there was a spoiler back in 2016. Some of things have come true, and nothing has been denounced.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 4, 2018)

> tumblr removing all adult content from 17th December

@White Rabbit

What's your Tumblr so I can quickly save everything?


----------



## Mariko (Dec 4, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> > tumblr removing all adult content from 17th December
> 
> @White Rabbit
> 
> What's your Tumblr so I can quickly save everything?



I guess the most of them have been published in the BH though 

Anyway, Tumbl'r staff doing that is rather unexpected from a strategical pov. I'll see if I can rehost my contents easily.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 4, 2018)

Tumblr will lose 90% of their base.


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2018)

My blog on there isn't porn based but I got some fine broads there still. I wonder if it'll be removed


----------



## Mariko (Dec 4, 2018)

Basically.

As I will. My main blog has around 30 000 followers (I know it's not that much but I'm not pretty active)


----------



## Gledania (Dec 4, 2018)

@White Rabbit did you participate in the "gilet jaune" mouvement? 

I picture you throwing rocks at the police .


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 4, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> > tumblr removing all adult content from 17th December
> 
> @White Rabbit
> 
> What's your Tumblr so I can quickly save everything?


Whut? Why the hell would they do that? I mean really, what's their reason?! They even made people register to view X-rated content.


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Whut? Why the hell would they do that? I mean really, what's their reason?! They even made people register to view X-rated content.


There was a lot of underage content so instead of deleting those specifically they decided to purge all nsfw content.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 5, 2018)

Soca said:


> There was a lot of underage content so instead of deleting those specifically they decided to purge all nsfw content.


Yeah, read the announcement in the BH. Child porn ruining the day yet again (not that I was much on tumblr, but still...). The Internet will find a way, as it always does.


----------



## Soca (Dec 5, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, read the announcement in the BH. Child porn ruining the day yet again (not that I was much on tumblr, but still...). The Internet will find a way, as it always does.


The new spot is rddit I guess.

Anyways I just found this, thought I'd share


----------



## Mariko (Dec 5, 2018)

Soca said:


> The new spot is rddit I guess.
> 
> Anyways I just found this, thought I'd share



Not sur if funny or disturbing/disgusting...

Maybe funny cause disturbing/disgusting.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## chaintoad (Dec 5, 2018)

hey viz, feel free to hire me as chief editor for oda and i will make sure that the ending of one piece wont get naruto'd


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 5, 2018)

Viz has no controll over that.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 6, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Which is why I hated that it was used for 10 panels and never again.
> 
> And I'm being generous with the 10 panels.



Oro was (one of) the best villain ever created.

> Uses his best stuff for 2 panels.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 6, 2018)

If you think Oro is one of the best Antagonist. You clearly have not read that many manga.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 6, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> If you think Oro is one of the best Antagonist. You clearly have not read that many manga.


this. In Naruto part 1 he was good, as an evil guy seeking for knowledge and immortality, killed his own teacher.
in part 2 he became total trash, tricked by some youngster, fodderized by Itachi and then he was brought back to life only to kiss Sasuke's ass. So no, he's definitely not one of the best antagonists. Loved his design and powers tho


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 6, 2018)

Off the top of my head.

Griffith/Zodd
Lucifer/Mereum/Pariston
Akainu/Crocodile/Doflamingo
Aizen
"Friend"
Jonathon (Monster)


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 6, 2018)

Fuck it, Madara is better than Orochimaru.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2018)

Oro was good, but way too much p*d*p**** vibes


Madara >>


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 6, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Fuck it, Madara is better than Orochimaru.


Which Madara are you talking about?


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 6, 2018)

Was beinf the key there.

He completely jumped the Shark and left the potential to be top when he got cucked by Sasuke halfway through part 2.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 6, 2018)

All the fucking Madaras.

Give zero fucks. Even the lame one.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 6, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> If you think Oro is one of the best Antagonist. You clearly have not read that many manga.



Pbbly not as much as you. So what?

I just gave my opinion boy. Relax.

From my pov Oro was one of the best villain. 

Period.


----------



## Garcher (Dec 6, 2018)

Part 1 Itachi was best villain, Part 2 Itachi was best hero

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2018)

Itachi is the best shonen character

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 6, 2018)

Itachi I liked as a character when I got older.

When I was younger I didn't like the twist, but it grew on me.


----------



## Muah (Dec 6, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Off the top of my head.
> 
> Griffith/Zodd
> Lucifer/Mereum/Pariston
> ...


griffith is a shit villian. the plot twist was genius but overall hes just a gary and a mary sue. is lucifer the new bad guy in hxh?


----------



## shaantu (Dec 6, 2018)

Muah said:


> griffith is a shit villian. the plot twist was genius but overall hes just a gary and a mary sue. is lucifer the new bad guy in hxh?


Chrollo Lucilfer, leader of the Phantom Troupe


----------



## Gledania (Dec 6, 2018)

Freechoice is the weirdest guy I ever saw since I joined the forum 



Shiba D. Inu said:


> Itachi is the best shonen character


Itachi was cool.
 But the best shonen char is :




Best vilain :


And since you only care about boobs and fanservice I'm sure you don't know any of them .


----------



## Garcher (Dec 7, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Freechoice is the weirdest guy I ever saw since I joined the forum
> 
> 
> Itachi was cool.
> ...


You just act smart


----------



## Gledania (Dec 7, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> You just act smart



Nope I just like to joke with him.  

Does it bother you ?


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Gledania (Dec 7, 2018)

We should make this as a new smiley


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 7, 2018)

Get your tissues lads, this is fucking IT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## shaantu (Dec 7, 2018)

I still haven't watched Infinity War 
I heard it's coming on the Netflix this month so I'll catch up


----------



## Gledania (Dec 7, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Get your tissues lads, this is fucking IT






I'm much hyped by this than captain marvel tbh.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 7, 2018)

Of course, Avengers: Endgame is gonna be the most hyped film for the next decade at least


----------



## Gledania (Dec 7, 2018)

How are they going to win this ?  The guy can use the 6 stones ... he can travel through time and space , recreate everything.
The only thing that can possibly happen :

1 Happy story , everybody is good. Thanos realise he was wrong , Let's make everyone return and eat cakes.
2 Thanos face the avengers , exept he get some savage cramp on the right arm. Therefor they beat him , they use the six stones and everything return to normal ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 7, 2018)

Thor, Captain Marvel, shrinking shenanigans, Quantum Realm


and Hawkeye


----------



## Gledania (Dec 7, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Thor, Captain Marvel, shrinking shenanigans, Quantum Realm
> 
> 
> and Hawkeye


----------



## shaantu (Dec 7, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I still haven't watched Infinity War
> I heard it's coming on the Netflix this month so I'll catch up


okay so I've watched it now. I'm not really a fan of MCU, but it was definitely a great movie. If I didn't know spoilers I would be even more impressed.
I thought that all heroes would just join all forces together, but splitting forces into 3 groups was a way better solution.
The movie had definitely great ending, the heroes are now crushed after half of the Universe was wiped off and makes me curious what's gonna happen in the second part. Definitely well spent 2 hours of my life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 7, 2018)

oh and great trailer, it keeps you in tension and doesn't spoil anything 
lets hope they will keep it that way


----------



## Mariko (Dec 7, 2018)

I must say that while I don't like these kind of movies (really not), I rather had a good surprise with IW.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 7, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> I must say that while I don't like these kind of movies (really not), I rather had a good surprise with IW.


Did you watch previous MCU movies before?


----------



## Mariko (Dec 7, 2018)

shaantu said:


> Did you watch previous MCU movies before?



Dunno what MCU means though


----------



## Gledania (Dec 7, 2018)

shaantu said:


> Did you watch previous MCU movies before?




I saw like 3 or 4 of them before IW. After that I went and saw all of them.

[HASHTAG]#Worthit[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Gledania (Dec 7, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Dunno what MCU means though



Marvel cinematic universe

(Iron man spiderman Captain America ect)


----------



## Mariko (Dec 7, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Marvel cinematic universe
> 
> (Iron man spiderman Captain America ect)



Aww ok.

Yes I did saw a few of them. I'm not a big fan (which is euphemistic).

But I by far prefer Marvel universe to DC's one. Superman and co just give me cancer.

At least Marvel movies are full of humor/self-mockery. It's refreshing. While DC's are way too much serious with the old binary Good/Bad dualism.

Marvel's chars are more complex, with a real personality. They're not either totally good or totally bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm asking because you said you don't like that kind of movies, but it's kinda required to watch them in order to know what the fuck is happening in the IW. I've watched all movies of Iron Man, Captain America and Thor series and previous Avengers movies so at least I knew whats going up. However I didn't watch Guardians of the Galaxy and I knew Doctor Strange as some wizard from Thor: Ragnarok and Black Panther from Civil War.
Those GotG guys seems kinda funny so I'll probably watch movies soon


----------



## shaantu (Dec 7, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Aww ok.
> 
> Yes I did saw a few of them. I'm not a big fan (which is euphemistic).
> 
> But I by far prefer Marvel universe to DC's one. Superman and co just give me cancer.


I like DC when it comes to animated movies, action movies sucks tho but I liked Wonder Woman


----------



## Mariko (Dec 7, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I'm asking because you said you don't like that kind of movies, but it's kinda required to watch them in order to know what the fuck is happening in the IW. I've watched all movies of Iron Man, Captain America and Thor series and previous Avengers movies so at least I knew whats going up. However I didn't watch Guardians of the Galaxy and I knew Doctor Strange as some wizard from Thor: Ragnarok and Black Panther from Civil War.
> Those GotG guys seems kinda funny so I'll probably watch movies soon



I looked some IM and CA. IM were really funny so I rather liked them. CA were meh but still watchable (I don't like CA as a fictionnal char, too much "Murricah power" shit for me). 

The movies with the tree dude (groot) were pretty funny too. 

I don't no the rest tbh.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 7, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> I looked some IM and CA. IM were really funny so I rather liked them. CA were meh but still watchable (I don't like CA as a fictionnal char, too much "Murricah power" shit for me).
> 
> The movies with the tree dude (groot) were pretty funny too.
> 
> I don't no the rest tbh.


and did you understand what was happening in the Infinity War?


----------



## Mariko (Dec 7, 2018)

shaantu said:


> and did you understand what was happening in the Infinity War?



I guess yes. The main part of it at least. There were stuffs about Thor and other god-like dudes I missed though, but it didn't prevent me from getting the global plot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 7, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> I guess yes. The main part of it at least. There were stuffs about Thor and other god-like dudes I missed though, but it didn't prevent me from getting the global plot.


I think you should watch Thor. I'm not sure about first two movies because I've watched them years ago so not sure about fun but the third one had a lot of humor (it was a bit childish but for some reason I liked, maybe because I was completely wasted while watching it lol)


----------



## Mariko (Dec 7, 2018)

What I liked the most were:

-the ecological-based plot
-the "villain" who wasn't a full villain and has a balanced personality, with good intentions but bad solutions
-the original/unexpected ending.

It really changed from the usual US heroes movies (the good vs the bad and the good always winning)


----------



## Mariko (Dec 7, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I think you should watch Thor. I'm not sure about first two movies because I've watched them years ago so not sure about fun but the third one had a lot of humor (it was a bit childish but for some reason I liked, maybe because I was completely wasted while watching it lol)



Well, I'll give it a try.... 

Once again I'm not that a big fan, but it sometimes can be entertaining.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 7, 2018)

okay, so I've drank a bit, I think it's time to catch up and watch DC animated movies
I have like 5-6 titles, lets hope I'll have some fun


----------



## Gledania (Dec 7, 2018)

I didn't like thor 1, not really serious.
Neither the relationship between jane and thor. It was like an impossible love.


----------



## Garcher (Dec 7, 2018)

I don't like american comics


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 7, 2018)

Shonen Jump (revamp):

The official English releases of individual chapters for popular series like One Piece, My Hero Academia etc will now be available for *FREE* the same day as the Japanese release.

(Currently you need to pay and buy the digital Weekly Shonen magazine to get the official releases).

This is a good move. Basically kills the argument for people who say they can't afford to buy the official product etc. (ofc some countries still can't access due to license issues)


----------



## shaantu (Dec 7, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Shonen Jump (revamp):
> 
> The official English releases of individual chapters for popular series like One Piece, My Hero Academia etc will now be available for *FREE* the same day as the Japanese release.
> 
> ...


seems like a good move, but unfortunately it doesn't change anything for me at all (no license in my country so can't read it anyway)


----------



## Rai (Dec 7, 2018)

New Shonen Jump! 





Coming December 17, 2018!


FREE chapters of _One Piece_, _My Hero Academia_, _Boruto_, _Dragon Ball Super_ and many more!
Official and same day as Japan!
New chapters weekly!
With new series coming!




Want Even More Manga?!
Become a Shonen Jump Member!

Unlock the Shonen Jump digital vault of *10,000+* chapters
Catch up on current hits from any point, revisit old favorites and discover new series for *ONLY $1.99* a month!
Start your 7-day free trial beginning December 17, 2018!
Are you a current paid member?  to learn how this change will affect your membership!

Shonen Jump memberships are available in the United States, Canada, the United Kingdom, Ireland, New Zealand, Australia, South Africa, the Philippines, Singapore, and India!


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 7, 2018)

shaantu said:


> okay, so I've drank a bit, I think it's time to catch up and watch DC animated movies
> I have like 5-6 titles, lets hope I'll have some fun



Approval for DC animated movies, as long as you don't watch the shit DCEU live-action films it's all good.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 7, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Well, I'll give it a try....
> 
> Once again I'm not that a big fan, but it sometimes can be entertaining.



Give Thor: Ragnarok a try since you're a casual fan. 

Forget Thor 1 and Thor 2.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 7, 2018)

But Avengers: Infinity War and Endgame are a must no matter what 

I actually think Marvel will find it hard to top that after Endgame


----------



## DeVision (Dec 7, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Off the top of my head.
> 
> Griffith/Zodd
> Lucifer/Mereum/Pariston
> ...



Johan? Or is it another manga?


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 7, 2018)

You got so many characters around, mostly wielding swords and have kimonos on. You also don't know what side some of them are on and everything else looks like a cluster fk.

also where the fk is zoro man cmon


----------



## Vengarl (Dec 7, 2018)

Kyoshiro reminds me of Gin now that you mention it


----------



## Green Bull (Dec 8, 2018)

Nah


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 8, 2018)

Orochi + King fusion vs Zoro


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Dec 8, 2018)

Soul Society arc was better than any single One Piece arc in isolation, overall obviously Bleach doesn't hold a candle to OP. But One Piece has never had a single story arc as good as SS and I doubt Wano will top it at the rate it's going now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phantom Thief (Dec 8, 2018)

Alabasta, EL, and Skypiea were all as good if not better than SS.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 8, 2018)

I tought that GoT was going out in *January* 2019 .... I was exited and all ... in the end it's April 

Just with one punch man


----------



## shaantu (Dec 8, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I tought that GoT was going out in *January* 2019 .... I was exited and all ... in the end it's April
> 
> Just with one punch man


I think it was always said the final season will premiere in April

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 8, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I think it was always said the final season will premiere in April



They made me wait 2 years...... they gotta give us something great.

- Cercei dying after the birth of her 4th son
- Jon riding a dragon and making him his pet, then killing the Night king.
- Dany dies after giving birth to Jon son.
- Jaime dying in the hands of brienne , just like he wanted (dying in the hand of his lover)
- Bron getting his FOOCKING CASTLE.
- Sansa will take the North for herself while jon is the king
- Tyrion hide cercei son
- Theon dying after saving yara. But he kills his uncle before.
- Arya finding out that the masked fanatic guys are now following her forever. She know they will harm her relatives if she stays , so she make her farewells to her family and vanish.


I see it this way.


----------



## Amol (Dec 8, 2018)

EL >> SS.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 8, 2018)

Gledania said:


> They made me wait 2 years...... they gotta give us something great.
> 
> - Cercei dying after the birth of her 4th son
> - Jon riding a dragon and making him his pet, then killing the Night king.
> ...


Valar morghulis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2018)

Y'all see the news? 

Coming December 17, 2018!
FREE chapters of One Piece, My Hero Academia, Boruto, Dragon Ball Super and many more!
Official and same day as Japan!
New chapters weekly!
With new series coming!




Pocalypse said:


> I actually think Marvel will find it hard to top that after Endgame


People were probably saying this after the first avengers and look where we at now


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 8, 2018)

Soca said:


> Y'all see the news?
> 
> Coming December 17, 2018!
> FREE chapters of One Piece, My Hero Academia, Boruto, Dragon Ball Super and many more!
> ...



Literally two posts before this one talking about the news.


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Literally two posts before this one talking about the news.


oh goddamit  

well whatever double exposure because nobody seemed to be talking about it before


----------



## shaantu (Dec 8, 2018)

Soca said:


> Y'all see the news?
> 
> Coming December 17, 2018!
> FREE chapters of One Piece, My Hero Academia, Boruto, Dragon Ball Super and many more!
> ...


Imagine if DC Comics movies were as great as Marvel, both Marvel and DC would drive themselves to entertain us even more.


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2018)

shaantu said:


> Imagine if DC Comics movies were as great as Marvel, both Marvel and DC would drive themselves to entertain us even more.


I think dc's still trying. Let's see how Aquaman and Shazam do with their movies and go from there


----------



## Gledania (Dec 8, 2018)

shaantu said:


> Valar morghulis.



Shiba morghulis.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 8, 2018)

I saw the recent DC. It was a nightmare.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Garcher (Dec 8, 2018)

Gledania said:


>


You saved his old ava?


----------



## Mariko (Dec 8, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> You saved his old ava?



Bromance


----------



## Gledania (Dec 8, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> You saved his old ava?



I like that ava


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I like that ava


what will you do to get it back ?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 8, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> what will you do to get it back ?




Nothing 

I'm using it on another forum.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 8, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Nothing
> 
> I'm using it on another forum.


so you're impersonating Shiba?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 8, 2018)

shaantu said:


> so you're impersonating Shiba?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2018)

he wishes he was doge


----------



## Gledania (Dec 8, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> he wishes he was doge



Bear > Dog.

Btw , why "Tier specialist" ??? I tough you would rate me GODA until It reach 500.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 8, 2018)

no GODA here


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2018)

shaantu said:


> no GODA here


----------



## Gledania (Dec 8, 2018)

shaantu said:


> no GODA here



whaaaaaaaaaat ?


Why


----------



## shaantu (Dec 8, 2018)

Gledania said:


> whaaaaaaaaaat ?
> 
> 
> Why


no idea, you should ask Marcelle


----------



## Gledania (Dec 8, 2018)

@Soca explain  why no GODA rating here ?


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2018)

mbxx has yet to update the icons n stuff so you have to wait


----------



## Garcher (Dec 8, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Bromance


More like masochist obsession :spookyoni


----------



## Mariko (Dec 8, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> what will you do to get it back ?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 8, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


>



Yeah I know what you have in mind. I see it coming from far. Don't post it here ... THERE IS CHILDREN ON THIS FORUM.


----------



## Garcher (Dec 8, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Yeah I know what you have in mind. I see it coming from far. Don't post it here ... THERE IS CHILDREN ON THIS FORUM.


Coward ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 8, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Yeah I know what you have in mind. I see it coming from far. Don't post it here ... THERE IS CHILDREN ON THIS FORUM.


you heard him, Mommy


----------



## Gledania (Dec 8, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Coward ...


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 8, 2018)

Soca said:


> People were probably saying this after the first avengers and look where we at now



Yeah but you had Thanos intro so the hype was immense, Loki was just a foot soldier 

Hopefully MCU can implement the same hype if Doom is going to take Thanos's mantle now that Marvel have FF's rights


----------



## Gledania (Dec 8, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Loki was just a foot soldie



Would you like him dead for good this time ?


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 8, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Would you like him dead for good this time ?



Yeah but he's getting his own tv show so he won't be dead

We got so many characters now that Loki feels he's overstayed his welcome


----------



## shaantu (Dec 8, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Would you like him dead for good this time ?


doesn't matter, he got his own TV series


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 8, 2018)

Am I the only one that thinks espada arc was > that soul society and they both r inferior to Alabasta and EL?


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Yeah but you had Thanos intro so the hype was immense, Loki was just a foot soldier
> 
> Hopefully MCU can implement the same hype if Doom is going to take Thanos's mantle now that Marvel have FF's rights


There's so much stories to tell still. If we got FF we got Galactus too.

We can do a skrull wars. We can do a better x-men vs avengers. So much possibilities

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 8, 2018)

Go D. Usopp said:


> You got so many characters around, mostly wielding swords and have kimonos on. You also don't know what side some of them are on and everything else looks like a cluster fk.
> 
> also where the fk is zoro man cmon


Now that you mention it yeah, Zoro is Ichigo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 8, 2018)

Soca said:


> There's so much stories to tell still. If we got FF we got Galactus too.
> 
> We can do a skrull wars. We can do a better x-men vs avengers. So much possibilities



I trust in Feige. I shouldn't have any reason to doubt the man


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 8, 2018)

You guys hear there's gonna be a Fury vs Wilder rematch 

Fury will slice and dice him this time.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 8, 2018)

So the official English scan for One Piece and other manga will be available online on *SUNDAY *who have regional access due to time differences.

It's a full simultaneous release with Japan.

@Soca Scan sites are going to be hurt bad.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 8, 2018)

I think down the line Viz will also just post 'official spoilers' during the week too.


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Jaiminisbox have started posting spoilers before their release. Maybe that's how they'll stay relevant.


Have they? Where were they this week?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 8, 2018)

Soca said:


> Have they? Where were they this week?


----------



## Nox (Dec 8, 2018)

Eminem should NOT be allowed within 10 miles of a music studio. Dude's been garbage for a hot minute now.


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2018)

Astro said:


> Eminem should NOT be allowed within 10 miles of a music studio. Dude's been garbage for a hot minute now.


You didn't like that Venom track?


----------



## Nox (Dec 8, 2018)

Soca said:


> You didn't like that Venom track?



TRASH
R
A
S
H


Revival was garbage. The last album he released garbage. I'm watching Southpaw and I think his on the OST and he's trash. I know damn well Southpaw came back I while. This imrappingsofatsoyouthinkimsoskilledboopitybap rappers like Em and Joyner need to GO


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2018)

Astro said:


> TRASH
> R
> A
> S
> ...



Still better than all of those lil-whatever's of the world.


----------



## Soca (Dec 9, 2018)

Anyone can be better than them tbh, but being good isn't what's wavey in the mainstream today.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 9, 2018)

Astro said:


> Eminem should NOT be allowed within 10 miles of a music studio. Dude's been garbage for a hot minute now.



Wait, this dude is still alive? Wasn't he from Elvis generation or something?


----------



## Mariko (Dec 9, 2018)

@Kalman striked again 

@Soca btw, why is that professional negboy still not baned? He never posted but just neg ppl here and there...


----------



## Gledania (Dec 9, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> @Kalman striked again
> 
> @Soca btw, why is that professional negboy still not baned? He never posted but just neg ppl here and there...



He negged me too.  

I think it's either @Shiba D. Inu or @Avalon


----------



## Mariko (Dec 9, 2018)

Gledania said:


> He negged me too.
> 
> I think it's either @Shiba D. Inu or @Avalon



@Shiba D. Inu is a bad doge but isn't that childish 


Right?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 9, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> @Shiba D. Inu is a bad doge but isn't that childish
> 
> 
> Right?






 

 ... On topic : @Soca who is this Kalman .??? He neggs everything that moves and post no message.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 9, 2018)

Gledania said:


> ... On topic : @Soca who is this Kalman .??? He neggs everything that moves and post no message.



Imagine it's @Soca 

Edit: btw this isn't "on topic" though...


----------



## Soca (Dec 9, 2018)

I dunno who it is. He doesn't post so I can't check to see if he's a dupe. But if he's running around negging random cats for no reason then I can hit him with a rep seal.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 9, 2018)

what a bunch of pussies y'all

that Kalman probably negs for -2 or -3 or smth and y'all still bitchin


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 9, 2018)

btw he never negged me so far


----------



## Soca (Dec 9, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> what a bunch of pussies y'all
> 
> that Kalman probably negs for -2 or -3 or smth and y'all still bitchin


Nvm, it's your account.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 9, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> btw he never negged me so far



'Cause it's you


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 9, 2018)

Soca said:


> Nvm, it's your account.


whoever made you Smod I wonder


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 9, 2018)

Gledania said:


> 'Cause it's you


he can just sense weakness

he knows you and Mariko are weak prey

but doge is a super predator


----------



## Gledania (Dec 9, 2018)

I noticed that most of his prey where from the YonkoSet.


----------



## Soca (Dec 9, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> whoever made you Smod I wonder


You seem shook of what's about to happen here.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 9, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I noticed that most of his prey where from the YonkoSet.


look like a promising candidate for the admiralgang


----------



## Gledania (Dec 9, 2018)

What does Smod means ?


----------



## Soca (Dec 9, 2018)

Gledania said:


> What does Smod means ?


shuper moderator


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 9, 2018)

Gledania said:


> What does Smod means ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 9, 2018)

that bepo avatar is really good, you should always keep it


it has the same clueless expression I bet you have irl


----------



## Gledania (Dec 9, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> that bepo avatar is really good, you should always keep it
> 
> 
> it has the same clueless expression I bet you have irl



True. I'm always questioning the meaning of life.


----------



## Nox (Dec 9, 2018)

DeVision said:


> Still better than all of those lil-whatever's of the world.



Imagine saying eminem a 40 year old man is better than 16-20 year old rappers who don’t know the last thing about music let alone construct technical elements of rap. There’s a reason guys like Nas, Pac, Joey we’re lauded for being good in their teens/early 20s. Not even Drake, Kendrick, Cole, Q were that cold in those ages. Eminem is a trash as fossil whose music hasn’t matured or developed. 


@Gledania This skin tone chicken bone, cracked lips cause cracks hip, no neck, short bus ninja is a Mihawk fan. Yet, negged me cause I said in the end manga > databooks. If you come at me in bitch ass manner I will be compelled to pull your hoe card.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 9, 2018)

Gledania said:


> He negged me too.
> 
> I think it's either @Shiba D. Inu or @Avalon



Everyone always blaming me for dupes.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 9, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I noticed that most of his prey where from the YonkoSet.



Nothing wrong with negging Yonko fans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 9, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Nothing wrong with negging Yonko fans.


----------



## Soca (Dec 9, 2018)

Astro said:


> @Gledania This skin tone chicken bone, cracked lips cause cracks hip, no neck, short bus ninja is a Mihawk fan. Yet, negged me cause I said in the end manga > databooks. If you come at me in bitch ass manner I will be compelled to pull your hoe card.


He got you too? lol 

Well I just rep sealed him so that's that till he talks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Dec 9, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> he can just sense weakness
> 
> he knows you and Mariko are weak prey
> 
> but doge is a super predator



And an expert at bailing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 9, 2018)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> And an expert at bailing.


I will miss you after you bet your account away for 3 months like a dumbass 




*Spoiler*: __ 




no I wont


----------



## Nox (Dec 9, 2018)

@Soca Yeah I log in and I got like 30 notifications and the 1st one was him. I've talked to him in DM before so I know he's not goofy but when I check I'm like TF. Felt like WB when Ronze tried to swing that axe at him. The AUDACITY


----------



## shaantu (Dec 9, 2018)

damn I feel like my head is about to explode but I need to study for my test


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2018)

Astro said:


> Imagine saying eminem a 40 year old man is better than 16-20 year old rappers who don’t know the last thing about music let alone construct technical elements of rap. There’s a reason guys like Nas, Pac, Joey we’re lauded for being good in their teens/early 20s. Not even Drake, Kendrick, Cole, Q were that cold in those ages. *Eminem is a trash as fossil whose music hasn’t matured or developed*.



Don't agree with you, but that's ok. We don't have to have the same opinions. Especially because music is a thing of taste.

Just want to say that I also like young Eminem, or how the mass would say Slim Shady. But to say he's trash is just wrong IMO.


----------



## MO (Dec 9, 2018)

rihanna working it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 9, 2018)

MO said:


> rihanna working it


Nice avy. I gotta switch my shit up now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Dec 9, 2018)

Soca said:


> Nice avy. I gotta switch my shit up now


chose a non korean girl this time.


----------



## Soca (Dec 9, 2018)

MO said:


> chose a non korean girl this time.


maybe I will

maybe I won't one way or another, they will be kawaiility


----------



## Nox (Dec 9, 2018)

DeVision said:


> Don't agree with you, but that's ok. We don't have to have the same opinions. Especially because music is a thing of taste.
> 
> Just want to say that I also like young Eminem, or how the mass would say Slim Shady. But to say he's trash is just wrong IMO.



Eminem is a amazing in battle rap and its aspects. However, outside that he's decent but this last two projects are KILLING his alleged legend. Jay's the only legends whose projects in the 2010s have aged well. Em peaked at Recovery. If it wasn't for that manufactured beef with MGK he's tape woulda been cricket ATSROWORLD, Beer Pong, Scorpion, Tarantion KOD, Redemption, Cardi's Tape, Carter. Hell even Nicki who I don't rate had something going for them.

edit maybe I am attacking Em cause my friends been overhyping him since we're in highschool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 10, 2018)

MO said:


> rihanna working it



It should be showing her from the back.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2018)

Would you suck someone's dick for one hour if you know it will take you in the one piece world ?


----------



## Mariko (Dec 10, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Would you suck someone's dick for one hour if you know it will take you in the one piece world ?


----------



## MO (Dec 10, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Would you suck someone's dick for one hour if you know it will take you in the one piece world ?


Why would I want to go into the one piece world?


----------



## Soca (Dec 10, 2018)

it's barely 10am on a monday morning n yall talkinng craziness


----------



## shaantu (Dec 10, 2018)

Soca said:


> it's barely 10am on a monday morning n yall talkinng craziness


not in Europe


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2018)

MO said:


> Why would I want to go into the one piece world?




Cause this one is boring ?


----------



## shaantu (Dec 10, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Cause this one is boring ?


I wouldn't even survive in East Blue


----------



## Mariko (Dec 10, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Cause this one is boring ?



I'd instant get bigger boobs though... 

But instant look like another Nami clone... 

Or worst... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



A smile user


----------



## Soca (Dec 10, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I wouldn't even survive in East Blue


Just train and get stronger. It's easy in a fictional universe


----------



## Mariko (Dec 10, 2018)

Soca said:


> Just train and get stronger. It's easy in a fictional universe



Usopp disapproves


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Usopp disapproves



Ussop doesn't train.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 10, 2018)

Soca said:


> Just train and get stronger. It's easy in a fictional universe


You need to be talented. I'm not


----------



## Mariko (Dec 10, 2018)

shaantu said:


> You need to be talented. I'm not



You're pretty talented in giving likes though


----------



## Mariko (Dec 10, 2018)

Here the real issue though: if you were sent in the OP verse and had to choose, what would you prefer to become?

-A smile user 

-A mink

-A giant

-A dwarf

-A BM homie

-Pandaman

-A random fishman/girl

-A moria's Zombie

-A long leg tribe member

-Another weird races/stuff I forgot?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Here the real issue though: if you were sent in the OP verse and had to choose, what would you prefer to become?
> 
> -A smile user
> 
> ...




A human.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 10, 2018)

Gledania said:


> A human.



*ningen* rating


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> *ningen* rating




Giant is definitely the worse.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 10, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Here the real issue though: if you were sent in the OP verse and had to choose, what would you prefer to become?
> 
> -A smile user
> 
> ...


Sea King


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> *ningen* rating



You're goong to be a yumi carrotoid


----------



## Soca (Dec 10, 2018)

shaantu said:


> Sea King


Why would you wanna be food


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2018)

shaantu said:


> Sea King



I would eat you tbh.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2018)

Better question: where do you wanna live ?

For me it's skypea.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 10, 2018)

Soca said:


> Why would you wanna be food


I would just hide in Calm Belt to be safe. And hope I wouldn't meet Rayleigh or someone like him 
this is what fodders should do..


----------



## shaantu (Dec 10, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I would eat you tbh.


I wouldn't be tasty


----------



## Mariko (Dec 10, 2018)

Soca said:


> Why would you wanna be food



Sea kings > Shanks though


----------



## Soca (Dec 10, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Better question: where do you wanna live ?
> 
> For me it's skypea.



Water 7. The only problem is that I suspect it might stank. 



shaantu said:


> I wouldn't be tasty


Anything is tasty when cooked by Naruto and ate by Luffy.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 10, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Better question: where do you wanna live ?
> 
> For me it's skypea.



Sabaody looked fun

Zou too

Skypea was also great...

Let's create a new place: Zoubaody Pea. 

Sounds OP verse AF


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Sabaody looked fun
> 
> Zou too
> 
> ...




Zou It's full of dogs who will lick you to show you their affection


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2018)

I would be the WSD


----------



## Mariko (Dec 10, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Zou It's full of dogs who will *lick you* to show you their affection



Sounds garchu


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I would be the WSD



Wild sexy Dod ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2018)

Worlds Strongest Doge



I would spank Kaidou, but lose high-diff to Akainu


----------



## shaantu (Dec 10, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Better question: where do you wanna live ?
> 
> For me it's skypea.


now that I think I would like to be the Celestial Dragon and live in Mariejois
money, food, alcohol, drugs, women, slaves and you are under protection


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Worlds Strongest Doge
> 
> 
> 
> I would spank Kaidou, but lose high-diff to Akainu



You mock the Shanks fan because they think Swordman Shanks > WSS mihwak but you believe Red dog > WSD ???

Make up your mind dogy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2018)

Gledania said:


> You mock the Shanks fan because they think Swordman Shanks > WSS mihwakbut you believe Red dog > WSD ???
> 
> Make up your mind dogy.


Akainu breaks the rules 

he is PK lvl on top of having the best offence 


he would fist me hard and I would ask for more


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2018)

shaantu said:


> now that I think I would like to be the Celestial Dragon and live in Mariejois
> money, food, alcohol, drugs, women, slaves and you are under protection




You're a bad person 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I would like the same 




Anyway the revs will win so ..... not good idea


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> he would fist me hard and I would ask for more



I admire your dedication but this is going too far


----------



## shaantu (Dec 10, 2018)

Gledania said:


> You're a bad person
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care as long as I'm under protection of Fleet Admiral Akainu, Admiral Kizaru and more strong people

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I don't care as long as I'm under protection of Fleet Admiral Akainu, Admiral Kizaru and more strong people



Nothing will protect you from Plotno jutsu.D. Luffy tbh


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Mariko (Dec 10, 2018)

Gledania said:


> You're a bad person
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Damn I first thought you were answering the mad doge about lava fisting


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2018)

April 2019 : One punch man , Game of throne , Avenger end game.


And .... exams
...


----------



## Mariko (Dec 10, 2018)

Gledania said:


> April 2019 : One punch man , Game of throne , Avenger end game.
> 
> 
> And .... exams
> ...



Youngster


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 10, 2018)

Tywin.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Youngster



How old are you ?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2018)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Tywin.




He's dead . Well he can come back as a zombie ...


----------



## Garcher (Dec 10, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Game of throne


----------



## Mariko (Dec 10, 2018)

Gledania said:


> How old are you ?



Older than you son, obviously 



Gledania said:


> He's dead . Well he can come back as a zombie ...



He was talking about the "Kaidozilla Queen of the Beasts" trailer though


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Older than you son, obviously



 I  call you Big sis then.



White Rabbit said:


> He was talking about the "Kaidozilla Queen of the Beasts" trailer though



Wow ... I bet he's reaction while reading my comment was :


----------



## Mariko (Dec 10, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I  call you Big sis then.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ... I bet he's reaction while reading my comment was :



As long as you don't call me mom... 

Aging is a mistake.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 10, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> As long as you don't call me mom...
> 
> Aging is a mistake.


you just need to accept it, mom


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 10, 2018)

Gledania said:


> He's dead . Well he can come back as a zombie ...





White Rabbit said:


> He was talking about the "Kaidozilla Queen of the Beasts" trailer though





Gledania said:


> Wow ... I bet he's reaction while reading my comment was :


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2018)

shaantu said:


> you just need to accept it, mom




Tbh if someone called me dady I will feel it weird....


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 10, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Kaidozilla



Kaidozilla.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 10, 2018)

shaantu said:


> you just need to accept it, mom



I should neg you. 





Son.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 10, 2018)

Yellow vests protest songs fams!


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Yellow vests protest songs fams!



There was some yellow vets in Brussels. Wonder why....


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 10, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> -A random fishman/girl



cool option tbh, being a mermaid would be fun


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 10, 2018)

Not sure what to think of this convo.


White Rabbit said:


> Here the real issue though: if you were sent in the OP verse and had to choose, what would you prefer to become?
> 
> -A smile user
> 
> ...


Either a giant who ate the Mini Mini no Mi or a longleg


----------



## Mariko (Dec 10, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> cool option tbh, being a mermaid would be fun



Ilya Kuvshinov

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 10, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> *Not sure what to think of this convo.*
> 
> Either a giant who ate the Mini Mini no Mi or a longleg



Do as all of us: just don't think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 10, 2018)

who's watching?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 10, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Ilya Kuvshinov



One of my fave artists


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 10, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Do as all of us: just don't think.


You set yourself up for a burn there. I won't exploit it tho


----------



## Blacku (Dec 10, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu you've change your avatar for the first time since I’ve signed up.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 10, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I would be the WSD


----------



## chaintoad (Dec 11, 2018)

Anyone that doesnt join the Revos in the One Piece world has lost control over their lives


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 11, 2018)

New One Piece movie is called One Piece Stampede.


----------



## Soca (Dec 11, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> New One Piece movie is called One Piece Stampede.


Make a thread


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 11, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> New One Piece movie is called One Piece Stampede.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 11, 2018)

Soca said:


> who's watching?



who isn't? 

King Ghidorah in IMAX, what a time to be alive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 11, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> who isn't?
> 
> King Ghidorah in IMAX, what a time to be alive



Kaidou vs Orochi on IMAX


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 11, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Kaidou vs Orochi on IMAX



Wouldn't be much of a fight would it


----------



## Soca (Dec 11, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> who isn't?
> 
> King Ghidorah in IMAX, what a time to be alive


I heard they tryna bring in King Kong to this universe to. Who you got on that fight?


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 11, 2018)

Soca said:


> I heard they tryna bring in King Kong to this universe to. Who you got on that fight?



Oh man don't make me choose 

I'm gonna be screaming like a little girl when it happens from this awesome MonsterVerse


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 11, 2018)

One Piece Stampede promotional poster.
Release: 9 August 2019


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 11, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> One Piece Stampede promotional poster.
> Release: 9 August 2019


wat

is this real ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## T.D.A (Dec 11, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> wat
> 
> is this real ?



I only post facts


----------



## Soca (Dec 11, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Oh man don't make me choose
> 
> I'm gonna be screaming like a little girl when it happens from this awesome MonsterVerse



I want Kong to have them hands. I don't think Godzilla can handle that shit 


T.D.A said:


> I only post facts


I was legit gonna ask you if you just made that in ps lol


----------



## chaintoad (Dec 11, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> One Piece Stampede promotional poster.
> Release: 9 August 2019


Kids final form 



Seriously, what kind of shit trailer is that? What is that movie even about (not that I would watch it)


----------



## DeVision (Dec 11, 2018)

chaintoad said:


> Kids final form



I was about to say that. But I think this is gonna be the lurking legend or something Rox-related.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 12, 2018)

This might just be a standalone movie without involvement from Oda unlike the other ones.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 12, 2018)

Wouldn't bode well for the movie if Oda doesn't have a hand in it.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 12, 2018)

Don't tell me it's a live movie


----------



## shaantu (Dec 12, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


what is this? I can't watch it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 12, 2018)

shaantu said:


> what is this? I can't watch it


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 12, 2018)

Rare Oda sighting


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 12, 2018)

These japanese youtubers chilling with One Piece's editor. I bet they get hints about what's upcoming in Wano.


----------



## Soca (Dec 12, 2018)

Goda rating just got updated


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 13, 2018)

My secret santa hates my guts


----------



## Soca (Dec 13, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> My secret santa hates my guts


what you get?


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 13, 2018)

Soca said:


> what you get?



NOTHING


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Gledania (Dec 13, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 13, 2018)

ningen


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 13, 2018)

That Goda rating icon was actually my initial idea as well as Oda portrays himself as a fish head in SBS and whatnot. Just couldn't find a high quality image.

Don't like the goofy Luffy face for tier specialist lol


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 13, 2018)

after 100K I will enter my final form


----------



## Soca (Dec 13, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> That Goda rating icon was actually my initial idea as well as Oda portrays himself as a fish head in SBS and whatnot. Just couldn't find a high quality image.


There really isn't any out there. I used this pic



and just cleaned it up best I could. The goofy luffy face is eh but it's still funny

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 13, 2018)

Can someone explain what this goda stuff is


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 13, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Can someone explain what this goda stuff is




Just a term to describe how great his work is. It has been a thing since forever.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 13, 2018)

Erkan is not posting anymore ???


----------



## faisal1989 (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 13, 2018)

I can't see the Goda icon.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 13, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> I can't see the Goda icon.



Same. That's weird.

What have you done ? 

....


It's the convo. No goda here


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 13, 2018)

So I only see Goda in OL non convo threads?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 13, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> So I only see Goda in OL non convo threads?




Yup.

It's marcel's fault


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 13, 2018)

I don't see it in the prediction thread either.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 13, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> I don't see it in the prediction thread either.




Maybe it's the whole telegram


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 13, 2018)

Yeah cause I see it in the main One Piece section.

However it is a bandaid for Tier Specialist and a weird Ryu fighter for GODA.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 13, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Yeah cause I see it in the main One Piece section.
> 
> However it is a bandaid for Tier Specialist and a weird Ryu fighter for GODA.




Wonder why a bandaid tbh


----------



## Mariko (Dec 13, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Wonder why a bandaid tbh



Because it hurts bruh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 13, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Just a term to describe how great his work is. It has been a thing since forever.



I meant in relation to the Goda icon there were talking about in this thread.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 13, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> I meant in relation to the Goda icon there were talking about in this thread.



He just wanted you to see his goda edit he's so proud about. 

So be kind and like it.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 13, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Yup.
> 
> It's *marcel's* fault


*Mbxx



B Rabbit said:


> However it is a bandaid for Tier Specialist and a weird Ryu fighter for GODA.


Those icons you see are placeholders. Clear your cache.



T.D.A said:


> I meant in relation to the Goda icon there were talking about in this thread.


What do you exactly see? The icon is supposed to be a fish head which Oda uses in SBS and whatnot as an avatar to portray himself.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 13, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> What do you exactly see? The icon is supposed to be a fish head which Oda uses in SBS and whatnot as an avatar to portray himself.



The problem is that we see nothing, pecisely...


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 13, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> The problem is that we see nothing, pecisely...


Because mbxx didn't enable the icons in the telegrams yet but just in the main section and battledome.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 13, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Because mbxx didn't enable the icons in the telegrams yet but just in the main section and battledome.



Lol I know, and I saw the new icon, but it looks like nothing. Impossible to say what it is.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 13, 2018)

mob said:


> Sorry fam not in the mood


Was wondering where you are. Hope you're ok fam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Dec 13, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Was wondering where you are. Hope you're ok fam.


Im good man   had a busy week


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 13, 2018)

Anyone got a Switch here? Smash is fucking lit.


----------



## MO (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Gledania (Dec 14, 2018)

What is your favorite Manga people ?

For me it's Gintama.

@shaantu Is it tokyo ghoul ?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 14, 2018)

@Gledania are you up to date with Gintama?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 14, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania are you up to date with Gintama?



I watched the last episode like one month ago. Not sure where the manga is now


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 14, 2018)

A week without OP is boring week. Other manga pale in comparison


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2018)

One Piece is my fav manga. It's basically the only manga I've followed for so long. Nothing else compares.

My favourite anime is Initial D and Kenshin. As a kid watching kenshin fight different cats before making it to Shishio was more exciting than DB


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 14, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I watched the last episode like one month ago. Not sure where the manga is now



Oh so you're not following the manga? It had to move to JUMP GIGA because Sorachi couldn't finish the series within the time limit he had with Jump (lol) so the final 3 chapters will be on Jump GIGA over the course of a few months. Each remaining chapter about 50+ pages. Next chapter comes out end of this month.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 14, 2018)

Soca said:


> It's basically the only manga I've followed for so long



You didn't follow naruto and bleach ?

I stopped one piece at dressrosa cause it was boring , then give it a try again one year ago. And here I am. I think it's as good as naruto and bleach , exept both the 2 other were getting worse with time.



T.D.A said:


> Oh so you're not following the manga? It had to move to JUMP GIGA because Sorachi couldn't finish the series within the time limit he had with Jump (lol) so the final 3 chapters will be on Jump GIGA over the course of a few months. Each remaining chapter about 50+ pages. Next chapter comes out end of this month.



Knowing that each episode is approximately 2 chapters , how much episodes is left ?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 14, 2018)

Dellinger said:


> A week without OP is boring week. Other manga pale in comparison



Na OP is no.1 because we're used to reading it weekly and want to see how the story unfolds and ends. But in terms of writing, action and even story there are many that excel better than One Piece.


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 14, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Na OP is no.1 because we're used to reading it weekly and want to see how the story unfolds and ends. But in terms of writing, action and even story there are many that excel better than One Piece.


Nope


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2018)

Gledania said:


> You didn't follow naruto and bleach ?


I followed Naruto but not consistently and finally dropped it during the last war. It was really boring. 

Never got into bleach.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 14, 2018)

Gledania said:


> You didn't follow naruto and bleach ?
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing that each episode is approximately 2 chapters , how much episodes is left ?



Depends on how much is covered in the remaining chapters. The anime will probably wait till the manga is definitely finish before airing.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 14, 2018)

Dellinger said:


> Nope



Right now the Black Clover chapters > One Piece


----------



## Gledania (Dec 14, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Na OP is no.1 because we're used to reading it weekly and want to see how the story unfolds and ends. But in terms of writing, action and even story there are many that excel better than One Piece.



I would have chosen HxH Over one piece if it wasn't for the ONE YEAR LONG BREAKS.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 14, 2018)

Gintama best arcs > One Piece best arcs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 14, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Right now the Black Clover chapters > One Piece



I stopped this manga at chapter 100.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 14, 2018)

Gintama must be the most underrated series ever because people think it's just a gag manga and doesn't have serious plot lines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Na OP is no.1 because we're used to reading it weekly and want to see how the story unfolds and ends. But in terms of writing, action and even story there are many that excel better than One Piece.


I actually wanted to make a thread this week asking if people would still follow one piece if Oda suddenly stopped including action or if it never had action. I think the fans would drop it immediately because there's not much thrilling story involved on a weekly basis.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 14, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I stopped this manga at chapter 100.



Worth continuing. At least in Black Clover the side characters get to shine unlike One Piece.


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 14, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Right now the Black Clover chapters > One Piece



Lmao 

You could have brought up any other manga and you bring up this shit ? BC currently is doing nothing but throw countless fights that don't flow in naturally. There is no sense of progress. Also do you realize what kind of stretch OP has has since the time travel reveal ? Do I need to elaborate.


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 14, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Worth continuing. At least in Black Clover the side characters get to shine unlike One Piece.



Are you telling me that the Straw Hats didnt shine when the series was around the 300 chapter count ?

These are the kind of posts someone dumb would make.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 14, 2018)

Soca said:


> I actually wanted to make a thread this week asking if people would still follow one piece if Oda suddenly stopped including action or if it never had action



I would , because I feel like the SH didn't have their proper fight this Post skip , only luffy. Until Oda gives them their moment I'm not really curious about the story.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 14, 2018)

Dellinger said:


> Are you telling me that the Straw Hats didnt shine when the series was around the 300 chapter count ?



The SH aren't shining anymore in comparison to luffy. That's the matter. Luffy's fight are intense. Not the same for the rest of the crew. And that's shit.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 14, 2018)

Dellinger said:


> Are you telling me that the Straw Hats didnt shine when the series *was* around the 300 chapter count ?
> 
> These are the kind of posts someone dumb would make.



I don't care what it used to be. It only matters what the series is currently doing. I don't wait each week to re-read old chapters...


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 14, 2018)

Dellinger said:


> Lmao
> 
> You could have brought up any other manga and you bring up this shit ? BC currently is doing nothing but *throw countless fights *that don't flow in naturally. There is no sense of progress. Also do you realize what kind of stretch OP has has since the time travel reveal ? Do I need to elaborate.



Yeah if only they off paneled all the fights hyped like Oda does....


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 14, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> I don't care what it used to be. It matters only what's currently the case. I don't wait each week to re-read old chapters...




The first of the series was about establishing the main crew. The second part is about establishing the overarching cast, the Yonko, the Supernova etc. 

Also didn't Brook, Nami and Jinbe shine in WCI ? Didn't Franky have one of the most engaging fights against Senor Pink ? Didn't Usopp shine with his CoO ?

You are comparing a series that barely has 190 chapters with a series that spent 600 chapters developing the main crew.

Like seriously.


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 14, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah if only they off paneled all the fights hyped like Oda does....



Having constant fights for 50 straight chapters with no progress is just as shit.


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 14, 2018)

Gledania said:


> The SH aren't shining anymore in comparison to luffy. That's the matter. Luffy's fight are intense. Not the same for the rest of the crew. And that's shit.



Obviously because Luffy is the main protagonist ?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 14, 2018)

Dellinger said:


> Obviously because Luffy is the main protagonist ?



He also was during the 500 first chapters ? 



Still didn't forbid to Oda to give as much fights and panel time for the crew. And it was pretty great.


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 14, 2018)

Gledania said:


> He also was during the 500 first chapters ?
> 
> 
> 
> Still didn't forbid to Oda to give as much fights and panel time for the crew. And it was pretty great.



So Oda has once again have to spend another 500 chapters in order to give each crew member a 10 chapter fight in each arc ? Where do you guys live ? Do you realize that OP is a nearly 1000 chapter series ? Do you guys realize that the first part was about developing the straw hats and the second part is about developing other important players ?

You guys act like OP never went through the phase of developing it's main cast and having them constantly fight in each arc for multiple chapters. Except it did so for 500 chapters.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 14, 2018)

Dellinger said:


> So Oda has once again have to spend another 500 chapters in order to give each crew member a 10 chapter fight in each arc ? Where do you guys live ? Do you realize that OP is a nearly 1000 chapter series ? Do you guys realize that the first part was about developing the straw hats and the second part is about developing other important players ?
> 
> You guys act like OP never went through the phase of developing it's main cast and having them constantly fight in each arc for multiple chapters. Except it did so for 500 chapters.



A fight doesn't require 10 chapters , it's usualy 2 or 3 *at the best. *
And if he can afford to give that much too luffy I don't see why he wouldn't do the same for Zoro and Sanji. You realise that since Thriller bark , (which means 430 chapters ago) no strawhat bar franky had a serious 1V1 fight where he needs to use his whole strenght ?

Did you see Sanji using Hell memories on someone bar that fucking fish ? Did you see zoro using Ashura ? Did you see them having power ups ??? No ? Only fucking luffy ?


----------



## shaantu (Dec 14, 2018)

Gledania said:


> What is your favorite Manga people ?
> 
> For me it's Gintama.
> 
> @shaantu Is it tokyo ghoul ?


lmao no 

I'm stuck between HxH and One Piece, but its probably One Piece. There is also Eden's Zero but its still new so I'm not sure whats going to happen.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 14, 2018)

Dellinger said:


> Having constant fights for 50 straight chapters with no progress is just as shit.


hard to disagree, I really got tired of these fights even if fights are cool
I want story to progress


----------



## Gledania (Dec 14, 2018)

Are they going to make a season 3 for code geass ?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 14, 2018)

I popped by the store after work, so picked up Volume 91. Let's see if there are any significant differences to the magazine version.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Mariko (Dec 15, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> I popped by the store after work, so picked up Volume 91. Let's see if there are any significant differences to the magazine version.



Lol, you can't read japanese properly. Why faking it by buying a jap volume?

We all now you're a fraud now. 

[HASHTAG]#EndOfAct2[/HASHTAG]


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 15, 2018)

*Official: Chapter 928 continues Wano Arc Act 2.*


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 15, 2018)

OPT Convo Thread: Wano arc - Act 2 (Continued)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2018)

I HAVE BECOME AS(S) GOD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 15, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I HAVE BECOME AS(S) GOD


----------



## Garcher (Dec 15, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Lol, you can't read japanese properly. Why faking it by buying a jap volume?
> 
> We all now you're a fraud now.
> 
> [HASHTAG]#EndOfAct2[/HASHTAG]



>implying you buy the volume for reading and not mainly collection purpose


----------



## Gledania (Dec 15, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> >implying you buy the volume for reading and not mainly collection purpose



I still read them tbh


----------



## Mariko (Dec 15, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> >implying you buy the volume for reading and not mainly collection purpose



Dude said: "Let's see if there are any significant differences to the magazine version"

Meaning: "With my perfect japanese "end of act 2" skills, let's see if there're any differences to the MS translation" 

andaha


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 15, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Dude said: "Let's see if there are any significant differences to the magazine version"
> 
> Meaning: "With my perfect japanese "end of act 2" skills, let's see if there're any differences to the MS translation"
> 
> andaha





Firstly it was EMUNOPLA who translated it, secondly I never claimed to have perfect Japanese lol, and thirdly changes aren't limited to text.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 15, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> >implying you buy the volume for reading and not mainly collection purpose


at least he has the latest volume available


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 15, 2018)

My only crime was being too trusting of the source.


----------



## Garcher (Dec 15, 2018)

shaantu said:


> at least he has the latest volume available


you can also buy the jap version


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 15, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> you can also buy the jap version



where are you based?


----------



## Garcher (Dec 15, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> where are you based?


Greater Germany


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 15, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Greater Germany



Cool. I'm based in London (UK) where there's a Japanese book store. They store the latest Japanese manga volumes inc. magazines thankfully. If you go to a normal comic store they only have the English versions.

Amazon.jp might deliver to Germany?


----------



## shaantu (Dec 15, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> you can also buy the jap version


you know, I'd like to read it sometimes


----------



## Gledania (Dec 15, 2018)

shaantu said:


> you know, I'd like to read it sometimes



You can read Japanese ?  Kono yaro !!


----------



## Mariko (Dec 15, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Greater Germany



There are Japanese books stores in France too (Paris at least, in the japanese district). 

So many unknown stuffs (mangas) that look awesome but not translated... 

The best in this part of Paris remains the japanese restaurants and food stores. Many delicious ramen shops (real ones made by "real" japanese cook, not fake chinese frauds) and also "gastronomic" ones like the famous "Takara" where you can try awesome (but sometimes weird) japanese specialities, like traditional shabu shabu, top tier tempuras, seaweeds salads or the surprisingly good sesam or matcha ice creams. 

The main food store (called Kyoko) offers everything you need to cook japanese food at home. It's pretty exotic since everything come from japan and isn't translated, so you don't recognize anything. I used to spend many many times by there when I lived in Paris. It was like a mini travel in japan. There was even the free japanese newspaper at the entrance... 

Damn, I miss Paris for that...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2018)

yesterday and today I've reread digitally colored (on mangadex) Impel Down and Marineford arcs in full and all I can say is:

*marines vs pirates > pirates vs pirates

*
I cant wait for the Final War/war with the WG


----------



## Mariko (Dec 15, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yesterday and today I've reread digitally colored (on mangadex) Impel Down and Marineford arcs in full and all I can say is:
> 
> *marines vs pirates > pirates vs pirates
> 
> ...



Enies Lobby, Impel down and Marineford were among the best OP arcs indeed...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Garcher (Dec 15, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yesterday and today I've reread digitally colored (on mangadex) Impel Down and Marineford arcs in full and all I can say is:
> 
> *marines vs pirates > pirates vs pirates
> 
> ...


Post the panel of Akainu fisting Ace in full color

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Post the panel of Akainu fisting Ace in full color

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 15, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yesterday and today I've reread digitally colored (on mangadex) Impel Down and Marineford arcs in full and all I can say is:
> 
> *marines vs pirates > pirates vs pirates
> 
> ...



It's going to be off-panelled.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> It's going to be off-panelled.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 15, 2018)

Akainu should fight a swordsmen.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 15, 2018)

That fist looks outstandingly awesome in this pic.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 15, 2018)

I like Marco actually but this face looks hilarious. 

"You will fight BB in 1 year"


"The fandom thinks you can stop BB"


"Weevil is your brother in law"


"Wano has seastone? I'm not coming then"


"I could have healed pops"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Dec 15, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



That vibe... Epicness intensifies 

A link for these color versions?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2018)

colored manga is so amazing  mangakas should always color it 




White Rabbit said:


> A link for these color versions?


see rep


----------



## Mariko (Dec 15, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> colored manga is so amazing  mangakas should always color it
> 
> 
> 
> see rep



Agree.

Though I used to be part of a colorization team (not sure of the word here) and it takes many times to properly color an entire chapter (we were not professionals though). 

1 neat page was like 2 or three hours depending of its content (for me). Sometimes more. 

But I guess with the money they have they could reduce enemployment by paying skilled ppl to colorize each chapter...


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 15, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> colored manga is so amazing  *mangakas should always color it*
> 
> 
> 
> see rep



They (the team) do officially colour each chapter, it just takes a while to release.

The colour panels you posted are not fan versions.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 15, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu  You can buy here:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> buy


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2018)

besides those are weeb language versions 

me no can read


----------



## Mariko (Dec 16, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> besides those are weeb language versions
> 
> me no can read



Do as @T.D.A , just pretend you can


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 16, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Do as @T.D.A , just pretend you can



I pretend to read English.


----------



## MO (Dec 16, 2018)

@White Rabbit where do you live?


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 17, 2018)

I reread PH and FI in one go.

Fishman Island still to this day. Remains the worst arc in One Piece. Despite the problems DR ans WCI. FI didn't have any highlights to write home about.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

am I a good doge, OL ?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 17, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> am I a good doge, OL ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

i dont see a problem


----------



## Gledania (Dec 17, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i dont see a problem




Did I say there is ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Did I say there is ?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 17, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## shaantu (Dec 17, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> am I a good doge, OL ?


good doge yes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaantu (Dec 17, 2018)

just finished JoJo's part 3 
it wasn't bad, but it was kinda too long and it wasn't as good as part 2 was


----------



## Garcher (Dec 17, 2018)

I thought we were the evil tag team of NF


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

MO said:


> @White Rabbit where do you live?



Why? 

(> profile)


----------



## Garcher (Dec 17, 2018)

MO said:


> @White Rabbit where do you live?


He is from Florida


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

@Gledania that avatar shows you are a stalker obsessed with me


reporting you to the feds tbh


----------



## Gledania (Dec 17, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Gledania that avatar shows you are a stalker obsessed with me
> 
> 
> reporting you to the feds tbh



I know where you live. I will come soon.


----------



## Garcher (Dec 17, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I know where you live. I will come soon.


Admiral Gang is coming for you sooner than you think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 17, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Admiral Gang is coming for you sooner than you think.



come at me hoes


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

Gledania said:


> come at me hoes


have you ever been kicked at the speed of light ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 17, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> have you ever been kicked at the speed of light ?



No.

And I wasn't sent flying by marco either.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 17, 2018)

This is your chance @Gledania @Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> This is your chance @Gledania @Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Garcher (Dec 17, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> This is your chance @Gledania @Shiba D. Inu


If you aren't female or keep a low profile and suck up to the mods you don't have a chance


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 17, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> If you aren't female or keep a low profile and suck up to the mods you don't have a chance



Is there a high female count among mods?


----------



## Garcher (Dec 17, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Is there a high female count among mods?


Yes - although not as high as before
In 2018 alone three female staff members were kicked out for their crimes and one left


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> If you aren't female or keep a low profile and suck up to the mods you don't have a chance



And what makes you say that? 

@ane It could interest you... 



Ye Xiu said:


> Yes - although not as high as before
> In 2018 alone three female staff members were kicked out for their crimes and one left



What was their "crimes"? I'm (seriously) curious...


----------



## Garcher (Dec 17, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> And what makes you say that?
> 
> @ane It could interest you...
> 
> ...


-letting her NF e boyfriend log into her mod acc to prove she wasnt cheating (He found out she was cucking him by reading her PMs anyway)
-catfishing and grooming minors
-racist rants

I am not saying all female staff members are bad, it's just that they are (were) overrepresented, and sometimes ... questionable choices


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> *-catfishing and grooming minors*
> -racist rants


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 17, 2018)

There is a forum world outside of the OL. Imagine caring about that though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

anything that doesnt have to do with mangu/animu, videogames or other media doesnt exist


----------



## Garcher (Dec 17, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> There is a forum world outside of the OL. Imagine caring about that though.


What are you trying to say?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> What are you trying to say?



Good question...


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> anything that doesnt have to do with mangu/animu, videogames or other media doesnt exist



Mangus 




Animus


----------



## Soca (Dec 17, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> I reread PH and FI in one go.
> 
> Fishman Island still to this day. Remains the worst arc in One Piece. Despite the problems DR ans WCI. FI didn't have any highlights to write home about.


Zeo was the highlight



Sole stabbing technique! You'll feel the pain soon  

I tried to watch 7 deadly sins during the breaking. Couldn't break past episode 7. It's really dull


----------



## Dark (Dec 17, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> colored manga is so amazing  mangakas should always color it


Link to the colored version?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

Dark said:


> Link to the colored version?


mangadex --> search tool _One Piece digital colored_


I dont think Im allowed to say more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 17, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> What are you trying to say?


That the majority of the regulars don't even post outside of the OL or are even unaware of other parts of the forum. You could think the OL is Wano which is closed off from the rest of the world lol

At the end of the day we're here to discuss a manga about a pirate with rubber powers so can't really blame anyone.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> You could think the OL is Wano which is closed off from the rest of the world lol


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> That the majority of the regulars don't even post outside of the OL or are even unaware of other parts of the forum. You could think the OL is Wano which is closed off from the rest of the world lol
> 
> At the end of the day we're here to discuss a manga about a pirate with rubber powers so can't really blame anyone.



Have you considered the possibility of some "regulars" coming here only to discuss a manga they like and don't giving a shit about the other sections?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Garcher (Dec 17, 2018)

I am active in more sections than any staff member. If they knew what's good for NF they would make me Hyper Admin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



"tier specialist ratings": top 2018 horny 2.0 relations


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 17, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Have you considered the possibility of some "regulars" coming here only to discuss a manga they like and don't giving a shit about the other sections?


That's precisely what I said in my previous posts. You wouldn't understand the idea anyway.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> I am active in more sections than any staff member. If they knew what's good for NF they would make me Hyper Admin



Staff san don't need to be visibly active to be active... If you see what I mean.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> That's precisely what I said in my previous posts. You wouldn't understand the idea anyway.



Probably not I agree...


----------



## Gledania (Dec 17, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> This is your chance @Gledania @Shiba D. Inu



Tbh we should replace astro and marcel


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Tbh we should replace astro and marcel


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 17, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> And what makes you say that?
> 
> @ane It could interest you...
> 
> ...



Hmm,  no?

We are considering everyone,  regardless of gender.



Ye Xiu said:


> -letting her NF e boyfriend log into her mod acc to prove she wasnt cheating (He found out she was cucking him by reading her PMs anyway)
> -catfishing and grooming minors
> -racist rants
> 
> I am not saying all female staff members are bad, it's just that they are (were) overrepresented, and sometimes ... questionable choices



No,  not really. I think there are actually more active male members at the moment. Tbh I am not sure of gender of everyone, nor I care,  but the ones I do is mostly men,  I think. Maybe a year or two ago someone counted and it was also more men than women 

In any case,  everyone who is interested,  please apply


----------



## shaantu (Dec 17, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> -letting her NF e boyfriend log into her mod acc to prove she wasnt cheating (He found out she was cucking him by reading her PMs anyway)


I literally spilled my drink on a desk while reading this


----------



## Garcher (Dec 17, 2018)

ane said:


> No, not really. I think there are actually more active male members at the moment. Tbh I am not sure of gender of everyone, nor I care, but the ones I do is mostly men, I think. Maybe a year or two ago someone counted and it was also more men than women


I meant overrepresented in comparison to the NF population, which is without a doubt true.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 17, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> I meant overrepresented in comparison to the NF population, which is without a doubt true.



A lot of people say that. I really never cared. In the years I have been a staff member I haven't noticed it either. Some personalities are prefered as mods,  though (no trolling,  no flaming...) and I guess it is possible more girls fit that than boys,  but it was never a conscious decision.

Right now : 

Of that list,  I have seen four names that are female

Again,  it is possible you have seen something I have missed,  as I never cared about gender in the forum so I never made an effort to see if there were more women than men or anything like that. I can assure you we are judging advisor applications based on the application thread and forum history,  though,  so if you want to apply,  please,  do so.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 17, 2018)

I joined the forum 8 months ago ... and TMF 5 months ago.
A guy (Girl ?) named panda is banned for flirting a kid or I don't know.
5 guys (if not more) banned from TMF for posting chidren sexual content (2 wheres mods ...)

And now someone claims that a females Mod was banned recently for grooming minors.

What is with mods and pedophilia now ???


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 17, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I joined the forum 8 months ago ... and TMF 5 months ago.
> A guy (Girl ?) named panda is banned for flirting a kid or I don't know.
> 5 guys (if not more) banned from TMF for posting chidren sexual content (2 wheres mods ...)
> 
> ...



No idea about TMF,  sorry,  but in here it was panda in both cases. Honestly,  an overseen on the mods part and we fucked up,  no other way to put it. Right now we are being extrcareful to avoid a similar situation,  but you are right if you think it doesn't erase that previous mistake.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 17, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> -letting her NF e boyfriend log into her mod acc to prove she wasnt cheating (He found out she was cucking him by reading her PMs anyway)
> -catfishing and grooming minors
> -racist rants
> 
> I am not saying all female staff members are bad, it's just that they are (were) overrepresented, and sometimes ... questionable choices



Lol. Not surprising


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Talking about genders on a manga forum in 2018 though... 

C.S. Peirce would be proud to see how his core notions (synechism, tychism, thirdness and vagueness) would perfectly fit nowadays genders fuckery...


----------



## Garcher (Dec 17, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Talking about genders on a manga forum in 2018 though...
> 
> C.S. Peirce would be proud to see how his core notions (synechism, tychism, thirdness and vagueness) would perfectly fit nowadays genders fuckery...


Horny Staff will destroy this forum if they are not stopped


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> *Horny* Staff will destroy this forum if they are not stopped



Arn't we all a way or another though? 

This is the spring of youth


----------



## Garcher (Dec 17, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Arn't we all a way or another though?


Nothing wrong with being horny the right way


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Nothing wrong with being horny the right way



If by wrong way you mean pedo catfishing I can just agree.


----------



## Garcher (Dec 17, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> If by wrong way you mean pedo catfishing I can just agree.


Answer to my rep


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Answer to my rep



Lol. Thanks for the rep/offer but no. I'm not interested. 

I'd post in the blender otherwise (or whatever its name is now).


----------



## Blacku (Dec 17, 2018)

@Gledania Guess who went crying to the mods about negs


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> @Gledania Guess who went crying to the mods about negs



Let's guess...

Don't tell me it's Shiba?

No, it can't...

No idea


----------



## Blacku (Dec 17, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Let's guess...
> 
> Don't tell me it's Shiba?
> 
> ...



Ofc it's shiba he started a war he couldn't finish.

I'm slightly disappointed since he's an advocate of people who cry over negs are pathetic.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 17, 2018)

I


Black Otaku said:


> @Gledania Guess who went crying to the mods about negs




Really now ?  I tought he didn't care.


----------



## Blacku (Dec 17, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> Really now ?  I tought he didn't care.



Yeah i just got a PM from a mod. 

You should get your rep back.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 17, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> Yeah i just got a PM from a mod.
> 
> You should get your rep back.



Oh ?  Well .... 

Tbh I don't really care , but why not ? Thanks mate.


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 17, 2018)

There was a rep war ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

Otaku seems upset 



> running to Gledania to cheer himself up


----------



## Soca (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## shaantu (Dec 17, 2018)

it is just impossible not to love this forum


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

shaantu said:


> it is just impossible not to love this forum


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> Ofc it's shiba he started a war he couldn't finish.
> 
> I'm slightly disappointed since he's an advocate of people who cry over negs are pathetic.



@Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

Otaku is just mad he was negging me non-stop for 1.5 months for absolutely nothing 


feelsgoodman


----------



## Soca (Dec 17, 2018)

Take this to the pms.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Otaku is just mad he was negging me non-stop for 1.5 months for absolutely nothing
> 
> 
> feelsgoodman


Should I bring back what you said about negs and reps?


----------



## Soca (Dec 17, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Should I bring back what you said about negs and reps?


don't


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> Yeah i just got a PM from a mod.
> 
> You should get your rep back.



Dude asked his reps back


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Soca said:


> don't



Why not? It's the convo thread right? 

Edit: the funny is just @Shiba laughed at me after I complained here (and not to the staff) because he used to spam-neg me for days and for no reasons, saying reps meant shit. I'm free to lol back I guess...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

Mariko talking about something she has no idea of as usual 




White Rabbit said:


> Why not?


Soca hates when you talk about 2 things in here:
- reps/negs
- Dragonball


----------



## Soca (Dec 17, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Mariko talking about something she has no idea of as usual
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and everyone involved in this situation were told to back off of each other. If y'all are trying to stir the pot again you know there's going to be consequences for it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

Soca said:


> You and everyone involved in this situation were told to back off of each other. If y'all are trying to stir the pot again you know there's going to be consequences for it.


Black Otaku brought it in here, go spank him 

Im ok though


----------



## Soca (Dec 17, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Black Otaku brought it in here, go spank him
> 
> Im ok though


Evidently not as you're taking the bait.

Kill this convo and move on to something else.


----------



## Blacku (Dec 17, 2018)

Just letting you know you can get your rep back like he did. 

We’ve made the forum a better place as you will no longer get negged spammed 


Vista=Mihawk


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> Just letting you know you can get your rep back like he did.
> 
> We’ve made the forum a better place as you will no longer get negged spammed
> 
> ...



Ok guys. Dunno your bromance troubles but stop it. Everybody knows that after a conflict the better solution is the bed.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 17, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Ok guys. Dunno your bromance troubles but stop it. Everybody knows that after a conflict the better solution is the bed.


no its not
the best solution is to get wasted just like I did now
works every time


----------



## Gledania (Dec 17, 2018)

shaantu said:


> no its not
> the best solution is to get wasted just like I did now
> works every time



Not sure about what you means.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 17, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Not sure about what you means.


 

do I need to say more


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

shaantu said:


> no its not
> the best solution is to get wasted just like I did now
> works every time



Come here


----------



## Gledania (Dec 17, 2018)

shaantu said:


> do I need to say more



:WOW


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

shaantu said:


> do I need to say more



Best Vodka m8 

Don't end as me though...


----------



## shaantu (Dec 17, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Best Vodka m8
> 
> Don't end as me though...


and how exactly did you end


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

shaantu said:


> and how exactly did you end



Look my tumblr blogs status


----------



## shaantu (Dec 17, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Look my tumblr blogs status


ohhh, I'm okay then


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 17, 2018)

someone summarise and explain this rep war


----------



## Gledania (Dec 17, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> someone summarise and explain this rep war



PM


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> someone summarise and explain this rep war



It's all about "end of act 2"


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 17, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> It's all about "end of act 2"



I see, my power extends that far as to cause a colossal chain reaction that leads to a rep war.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

> Oda read this forum and decided to *actually* make the next chapter the end of act 2 to not be predictable


----------



## shaantu (Dec 17, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> > Oda read this forum and decided to *actually* make the next chapter the end of act 2 to not be predictable


I wish I could see Mariko's face then


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I wish I could see Mariko's face then



I'd be fine with it though. The faster we end this arc the sooner we go to the next one. 

Wait...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> the next one


Big Meme Part 2


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Big Meme Part 2



Shanks vs Mihawk arc (act 2 Kappa)


----------



## chaintoad (Dec 17, 2018)

the last few pages


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

chaintoad said:


> the last few pages



More like:


----------



## shaantu (Dec 17, 2018)

im thirsty as fuck and I just ran out of mineral water so I have to drink tap water 
my life sucks


----------



## chaintoad (Dec 17, 2018)

drinking nothing but tap water all my life


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

shaantu said:


> im thirsty as fuck and I just ran out of mineral water so I have to drink tap water
> my life sucks


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

^ this might be the best NF emote


----------



## Gledania (Dec 17, 2018)

@shaantu what will you do ...

If the WG kills vivi in the reverie ?


----------



## shaantu (Dec 17, 2018)

chaintoad said:


> drinking nothing but tap water all my life


I stopped doing it ever since the E. coli bacteria was discovered in my hometown


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

Gledania said:


> @shaantu what will you do ...
> 
> If the WG kills vivi in the reverie ?


Imu wants Vivi as a waifu

thats why her photo didnt have a knife through it


----------



## shaantu (Dec 17, 2018)

pls give me a tutorial how to make homemade urine container


----------



## Gledania (Dec 17, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Imu wants Vivi as a waifu
> 
> thats why her photo didnt have a knife through it



Whit his psychopath look he will more turn her to a sex slave ....


----------



## shaantu (Dec 17, 2018)

Gledania said:


> @shaantu what will you do ...
> 
> If the WG kills vivi in the reverie ?


the only reasonable choice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Being a "femme fontaine" could help I guess... 

Or not really


----------



## shaantu (Dec 17, 2018)

but tbh I dunno, I'd probably send multiple death threats to Oda  feel mad as fuck
its never gonna happen because Oda would never do such thing


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

shaantu said:


> the only reasonable choice



Instant BDSM huh?


----------



## shaantu (Dec 17, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Whit his psychopath look he will more turn her to a sex slave ....


those retarded people are more obsessed with dumb mermaid girl so Vivi is safe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

shaantu said:


> those retarded people are more obsessed with dumb mermaid girl so Vivi is safe


they dont see the real best princess right before their eyes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 17, 2018)

Please vote 





Zoro is in the Top 8 as well.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 17, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> they dont see the real best princess right before their eyes


dumb ordinary men are thinking only about size 
I feel pity for them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> they dont see the real best princess right before their eyes



Stop catfishing you perv. You already have Gledania.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Please vote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> You already have Gledania.


eeeeeeeeeeww

I'l toss him into a zoo, into some bear section


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Please vote
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong section mate. 

Go catfishing elsewhere.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>







Shiba D. Inu said:


> eeeeeeeeeeww
> 
> I'l toss him into a zoo, into some bear section



Once again, keep your private fantasies private


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 17, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


What's the matter? Don't tell me it's because Zoro is still in the tourney lol


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> What's the matter? Don't tell me it's because Zoro is still in the tourney lol


why you randomly plugging husbando tourneys in OL convo


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> why you randomly plugging husbando tourneys in OL convo



Kin's private fantasy


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 17, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> why you randomly plugging husbando tourneys in OL convo


Advertising. This post was brought to you by Kinjin™.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2018)

Husbando tournaments though... 

Manga forums are full of surprises.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 17, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Husbando tournaments though...
> 
> Manga forums are full of surprises.



whats so surprising, even the OL has Mister Tournament


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 17, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Husbando tournaments though...
> 
> Manga forums are full of surprises.


You voted in every thread before I took over the tourney. You even made some noms.

Inb4 shizo


shaantu said:


> whats so surprising, even the OL has Mister Tournament


It's just a popularity tournament in disguise.


----------



## MO (Dec 17, 2018)

I-


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

I think Erkan12 actually gave Wiggian PTSD


----------



## Garcher (Dec 18, 2018)

What happened to Erkan?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 18, 2018)

Best news ever: Mourinho sacked!


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 18, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Best news ever: Mourinho sacked!


You a ManUtd fan? Only reason he didn't get sacked until now is because of the huge severance pay which they have to pay now anyway lol


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 18, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> You a ManUtd fan? Only reason he didn't get sacked until now is because of the huge severance pay which they have to pay now anyway lol



Yep. Mourinho was killing our club.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2018)

@shaantu the Juiva sig is so great I don't know if I can change it or not


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

Erza > Juvia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Erza > Juvia


I prefer more mature women such as Eileen


----------



## shaantu (Dec 18, 2018)

Gledania said:


> @shaantu the Juiva sig is so great I don't know if I can change it or not


don't change it then
BLUE HAIRED ARMY FOR THE WIN


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I prefer more mature women such as Eileen




Eileen was the ultimate MILF


----------



## shaantu (Dec 18, 2018)

I just realized I really do have a weakness towards blue haired girls (animated ofc)
Vivi, Touka, Juvia, Jellal, Konan or even Edolas Wendy
I remember I had a crush on Clair from the Pokemon series when I was like 8-9 years old

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 18, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I just realized I really do have a weakness towards blue haired girls (animated ofc)
> Vivi, Touka, Juvia, Jellal, Konan or even Edolas Wendy
> I remember I had a crush on Clair from the Pokemon series when I was like 8-9 years old



My contribution to the blue haired army.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I just realized I really do have a weakness towards blue haired girls (animated ofc)
> Vivi, Touka, Juvia, Jellal, Konan or even Edolas Wendy
> I remember I had a crush on Clair from the Pokemon series when I was like 8-9 years old



Blue/Red hair > Black hair > White hair > Blond hair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

Clair was the best Johto waifu easily

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

Aqua is the best thing about Kingdom Hearts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Dec 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Eileen was the ultimate MILF


There are other 2d milfs I rate just as high


----------



## Garcher (Dec 18, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Blue/Red hair > Black hair > White hair > Blond hair.


Lmao.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 18, 2018)

speaking of MILFs, I fell in love with Lisa Lisa recently


----------



## Soca (Dec 18, 2018)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> My contribution to the blue haired army.


You forgot one


----------



## Mariko (Dec 18, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Blue/Red hair > Black hair > White hair > Blond hair.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 18, 2018)

damn I feel like I'm regressing each day in terms of gamer skills, can't even play a single video game properly


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2018)

shaantu said:


> damn I feel like I'm regressing each day in terms of gamer skills, can't even play a single video game properly



Try dark soul


----------



## shaantu (Dec 18, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Try dark soul


I thought the DS games are difficult so not sure if it's a good idea


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I thought the DS games are difficult so not sure if it's a good idea



Git good.

:gitgud


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

shaantu said:


> damn I feel like I'm regressing each day in terms of gamer skills, can't even play a single video game properly


play Pokemon Lets Go Eevee 

its *impossible* to lose


----------



## shaantu (Dec 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> play Pokemon Lets Go Eevee
> 
> its *impossible* to lose


impossible to play when you don't own the Nintendo Switch


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> play Pokemon Lets Go Eevee
> 
> its *impossible* to lose





@shaantu Too hard ??? And ??? Take your weapon and get ready :




Just like the grand master said. "Suffering is good in the path of carnage".


----------



## shaantu (Dec 18, 2018)

Gledania said:


> @shaantu Too hard ??? And ??? Take your weapon and get ready :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just said my skills becoming much worse which frustrates me and you are recommending me a difficult game. Do you want me to throw my PC out the window?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I just said my skills becoming much worse which frustrates me and you are recommending me a difficult game. Do you want me to throw my PC out the window?



Nah. It's for you to improve


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I just said my skills becoming much worse which frustrates me and you are recommending me a difficult game. Do you want me to throw my PC out the window?


its bear logic


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> its bear logic



Pussy.

@shaantu Fight your weakness. Don't run from it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

@shaantu you have Ps4 ? play tetris effect


----------



## shaantu (Dec 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu you have Ps4 ? play tetris effect


dont have it anymore as my brother took it to his town because I stopped using it for a while
my bigger problem is that now I'm using shitty laptop so I can only play LoL (fuck this game), CS:GO (bored), osu! (my hands aren't working anymore ) and some other older games so I'm screwed for Christmas break


----------



## shaantu (Dec 18, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Pussy.
> 
> @shaantu Fight your weakness. Don't run from it.


I want to enjoy games, not be mad while playing them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

gledania is just a masochist


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> gledania is just a masochist





Am I ? Well you know , the more you struggle against a boss , the more awesome is the taste of the victory in the end.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm downloading Mark of the Ninja, haven't played it for years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I want to enjoy games, not be mad while playing them



Did you play dragon age ?


----------



## shaantu (Dec 18, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Did you play dragon age ?


I didn't, is it good?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

first DA is really good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I didn't, is it good?



First one is great. I played it + all the DLC. Even in a shity Laptop you can still play it.

The second is meh , but a bit enjoyable (in PS3)

The third is good but to much fucking long ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 18, 2018)

Boys and your beloved video games


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 18, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> That the majority of the regulars don't even post outside of the OL or are even unaware of other parts of the forum. You could think the OL is Wano which is closed off from the rest of the world lol
> 
> At the end of the day we're here to discuss a manga about a pirate with rubber powers so can't really blame anyone.



This is kind of true. I post in other sections but only a few of them, just the konoha theatre, sometimes sports, bleach, anime/manga sections but none of the drama sections. I don't know any of the new mods who're lined up like hoes so they could be added to the list. I see a new name on the list every week 

I know a bunch of male posters got cucked and buttfucked when Panda was revealed to be a man though


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 18, 2018)

I like the OL to be a close-knitted group anyway


----------



## shaantu (Dec 18, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Boys and your beloved video games


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2018)

Marie said:


> *Boys* and your beloved video games




I'm 23 , but I will always be 15 in my heart.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

Pandagate


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Pandagate


Ok what the fuck is pandagate now ? Tell me.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 18, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> This is kind of true. I post in other sections but only a few of them, just the konoha theatre, sometimes sports, bleach, anime/manga sections but none of the drama sections. I don't know any of the new mods who're lined up like hoes so they could be added to the list. I see a new name on the list every week
> 
> I know a bunch of male posters got cucked and buttfucked when Panda was revealed to be a man though


It's kinda a blessing in disguise when I think about it. Some of the drama shit that happened outside the OL was mind-boggling to say the least which adds nothing to your forum experience except for a quick laugh here and there. The convo is intended for off-topic talk after all.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 18, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Ok what the fuck is pandagate now ? Tell me.



Pick one:

anders anduhehehandaeandahoop andacarry


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2018)

Marie said:


> Pick one:
> 
> anders anduhehehandaeandahoop andacarry



The first cause he's the cutest one.

Why the name change btw


----------



## Mariko (Dec 18, 2018)

Gledania said:


> The first cause he's the cutest one.
> 
> Why the name change btw



Wrong choice


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

@Marie


----------



## shaantu (Dec 18, 2018)

hey @Marie, nice to meet you!


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2018)

Marie is such a "french" name .... it's so cliche....

It's like an arab named Muhamad or a Mexican named Pedro....


----------



## shaantu (Dec 18, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Marie is such a "french" name .... it's so cliche....
> 
> It's like an arab named Muhamad or a Mexican named Pedro....


Pedro is cool


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 18, 2018)

Marie > White Rabbit


----------



## Mariko (Dec 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Marie


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 18, 2018)

Marie said:


> Wrong choice


Welcome new member! Avoid @White Rabbit at all costs as she will say that you're always wrong.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 18, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Marie is such a "french" name .... it's so cliche....
> 
> It's like an arab named Muhamad or a Mexican named Pedro....



It's my irl name so fuck you.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2018)

Is Erkan12 dead ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

Personne n'échappe à mon regard !


----------



## Mariko (Dec 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Personne n'échappe à mon regard !



ça doit faire mal au crâne à force...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

Marie said:


> ça doit faire mal au crâne à force...


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 18, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Ok what the fuck is pandagate now ? Tell me.



A male forum user named Pandamonium pretended to be a girl and got a bunch of thirsty virgins horny for him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

I called Pandamonium 'mom'


----------



## shaantu (Dec 18, 2018)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> A male forum user named Pandamonium pretended to be a girl and got a bunch of thirsty virgins horny for him.


xD!!
COME ON, it's almost 2019 already, why people do such things


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 18, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Ok what the fuck is pandagate now ? Tell me.



Shiba D.Inu would fap to this male member posing as a female called Pandamonium on a weekly basis in the Dragonball section whenever a new episode would air.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I called Pandamodinum 'mom'


I'm calling Marie 'Mommy'
you are a real girl, right??


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2018)

Kaido ist stärker als Akainu


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Kaido ist stärker als Akainu


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Shiba D.Inu would fap to this male member posing as a female called Pandamonium on a weekly basis in the Dragonball section whenever a new episode would air.


wrong, thats GM, he was the 'husband'


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I'm calling Marie 'Mommy'
> you are a real girl, right??



Yes.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 18, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Shiba D.Inu would fap to this male member posing as a female called Pandamonium on a weekly basis in the Dragonball section whenever a new episode would air.



Wrong.

Shiba kun doesn't fap to chick.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

Marie said:


> Shiba kun doesn't fap to chick.


not to 3D ones


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> wrong, thats GM, he was the 'husband'



I heard you and Panda were roleplaying on MSN.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> on MSN.


i dont have that installed 


i dont even have skype or discord


----------



## Mariko (Dec 18, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I'm calling Marie 'Mommy'
> you are a real girl, right??



Lol. 

Check the BH. 

Otherwise call me a fraud, or a "Panda"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

Marie is a trap


----------



## Mariko (Dec 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> not to 3D ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

Samus 

Widowmaker 

Pikachu


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2018)

Marie said:


> Check the BH



Shaantu before asking anything ... how old are you ?


----------



## Mariko (Dec 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Marie is a trap



We say "Panda" now. Not trap.

Trap is so 2018...


----------



## shaantu (Dec 18, 2018)

Marie said:


> Lol.
> 
> Check the BH.
> 
> Otherwise call me a fraud, or a "Panda"


too lazy to ask for an access


----------



## Mariko (Dec 18, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Shaantu before asking anything ... how old are you ?



Check the BH and guess my age?


----------



## shaantu (Dec 18, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Shaantu before asking anything ... how old are you ?


I'm 23


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Marie is a trap




You are.


You play the dog but we know you're a cat.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

> Shiba do you sexually identify as a guy a woman or a dog ????


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2018)

Marie said:


> Check the BH and guess my age?



I was talking with him.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

*Akainu besiegt Kaidou mit mittlerem Schwierigkeitsgrad*


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I called Pandamonium 'mom'


----------



## Mariko (Dec 18, 2018)

shaantu said:


> too lazy to ask for an access



You seem younger than me anyway. You're free to call me mom. 

Or not.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 18, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I was talking with him.



I saw.

Sawrry. 

J'vieillis et dès qu'on parle d'âge j'me sents visée!  

Crise de la trentaine.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> *Akainu besiegt Kaidou mit mittlerem Schwierigkeitsgrad*



This sounds like a videogame. XD


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

i dont see the image


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2018)

Marie said:


> I saw.
> 
> Sawrry.
> 
> ...




And how old are you in your heart ?


----------



## Mariko (Dec 18, 2018)

Gledania said:


> And how old are you in your heart ?



14?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2018)

Marie said:


> 14?





I can't call you big sis if I'm 15 in my heart .... you know what I'm 12 I think...


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i dont see the image





This should work.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> What happened to Erkan?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 18, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Shiba D.Inu would fap to this male member posing as a female called Pandamonium on a weekly basis in the Dragonball section whenever a new episode would air.



Lol L.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 18, 2018)

Kids it's not worth trying to flirt with random weirdos on an anime forum.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 18, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Kids it's not worth trying to flirt with random weirdos on an anime forum.



You're right.

We should focus on the end of arc 2.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 18, 2018)

How come you decided to return to NF after your long hiatus? @T.D.A


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 18, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> How come you decided to return to NF after your long hiatus? @T.D.A



I guess I just got back into manga and discussing it. Then just seeing how the forum was doing and how much it changed, then gradually increasing my post count to fill times of boredom during work etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chaintoad (Dec 19, 2018)

Hello fellow One Piece fans, 
I have been requested by the Nigerian National Petroleum Company to contact you for assistance in resolving a matter. The Nigerian National Petroleum Company has recently concluded a large number of contracts for oil exploration in the sub-Sahara region. The contracts have immediately produced moneys equaling US$40,000,000. The Nigerian National Petroleum Company is desirous of oil exploration in other parts of the world, however, because of certain regulations of the Nigerian Government, it is unable to move these funds to another region.

You assistance is requested as a non-Nigerian citizen to assist the Nigerian National Petroleum Company, and also the Central Bank of Nigeria, in moving these funds out of Nigeria. If the funds can be transferred to your name, in your United States account, then you can forward the funds as directed by the Nigerian National Petroleum Company. In exchange for your accommodating services, the Nigerian National Petroleum Company would agree to allow you to retain 10%, or US$4 million of this amount.

However, to be a legitimate transferee of these moneys according to Nigerian law, you must presently be a depositor of at least US$100,000 in a Nigerian bank which is regulated by the Central Bank of Nigeria.

If it will be possible for you to assist us, we would be most grateful. We suggest that you meet with us in person in Lagos, and that during your visit I introduce you to the representatives of the Nigerian National Petroleum Company, as well as with certain officials of the Central Bank of Nigeria.

Please call me at your earliest convenience at 18-467-4975. Time is of the essence in this matter; very quickly the Nigerian Government will realize that the Central Bank is maintaining this amount on deposit, and attempt to levy certain depository taxes on it.

Yours truly,

Prince Alyusi Islassis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 20, 2018)

chapter out on jaimini


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 20, 2018)

People flirt on anime forums.

I only flirt to get spoilers.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 20, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> People flirt on anime forums.
> 
> I only flirt to get spoilers.


you do it for your own benefit, so I like this


----------



## Soca (Dec 20, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> People flirt on anime forums.
> 
> I only flirt to get spoilers.


spoiler  hoe


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)

Am I the only one having lost around 2000 messages?


----------



## Soca (Dec 20, 2018)

There's some cleaning up being done so expect to lose some stuff. Since you're a regular in the BH you've probably noticed how much stuff was cleared out.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)

Soca said:


> There's some cleaning up being done so expect to lose some stuff. Since you're a regular in the BH you've probably noticed how much stuff was cleared out.



Not really. Weeks ago I got back messages, and not the opposite...


----------



## Soca (Dec 20, 2018)

ok.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)

Could we know which threads have been cleared up and why?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

anyone who tries to take my posts will lose an arm like Kidd did


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> anyone who tries to take my posts will lose an arm like Kidd did



Don't you lost many posts too?


----------



## Soca (Dec 20, 2018)

Marie said:


> Could we know which threads have been cleared up



Couple hundreds so far.



> and why?



I don't know the criteria he's using to do the things he does.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)

Soca said:


> Couple hundreds so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the criteria he's using to do the things he does.



Who's "he"?


----------



## Soca (Dec 20, 2018)

Marie said:


> Who's "he"?


Make a thread in the questions and complaints section for more input. I don't wanna tag him in here.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

hewhomustnotbenamed


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)

Soca said:


> Make a thread in the questions and complaints section for more input. I don't wanna tag him in here.



No need to tag him though. Just tell me who's he -even in PM. I'll ask him directly. 

I'm sure he had good reasons to do it. I'd just like to know which ones.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> hewhomustnotbenamed



Youdidntansweredmyquestionthough


----------



## Gledania (Dec 20, 2018)

Marie said:


> Youdidntansweredmyquestionthough



It's better this way , harry.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)

Gledania said:


> It's better this way , harry.



Lol wut?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 20, 2018)

Marie said:


> Lol wut?



... we don't want them to pop infront of us ..... the death eaters ....


----------



## Garcher (Dec 20, 2018)

The absolute state of NF


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

f uck


----------



## shaantu (Dec 20, 2018)

but seriously, what's up with that "f" word censoring 
I feel like it is Club Penguin or some other elementary school shit when most users of this forum are at least 20 years old or above


----------



## Garcher (Dec 20, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> f uck


Have you already watched some leaks of the Broly movie


----------



## Garcher (Dec 20, 2018)

shaantu said:


> but seriously, what's up with that "f" word censoring
> I feel like it is Club Penguin or some other elementary school shit when most users of this forum are at least 20 years old or above


Our super admin is either mentally ill or refuses any kind conversation on purpose, what do you expect


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 20, 2018)

Marie said:


> No need to tag him though. Just tell me who's he -even in PM. I'll ask him directly.
> 
> I'm sure he had good reasons to do it. I'd just like to know which ones.


No one can argue with _that person_ lol

It's pointless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> No one can argue with _that person_ lol
> 
> It's pointless.



I just PM'd "him".

Let's see what will happen to me now... 

As we say, we only live once after all!


----------



## Gledania (Dec 20, 2018)

shaantu said:


> but seriously, what's up with that "f" word censoring
> I feel like it is Club Penguin or some other elementary school shit when most users of this forum are at least 20 years old or above




Bruh I knew a french forum back then where the world Nazi was forbidden


----------



## Gledania (Dec 20, 2018)

Marie said:


> I just PM'd "him".
> 
> Let's see what will happen to me now...
> 
> As we say, we only live once after all!



AVADAKEDAVRA incoming


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

Marie said:


> I just PM'd "him".
> 
> Let's see what will happen to me now...
> 
> As we say, we only live once after all!


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 20, 2018)

What was up with people getting more posts a while ago? Did those only-convo threads actually count towards post count?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

it was so I could get to 100000 faster

they did it specifically for me <3


----------



## Garcher (Dec 20, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> What was up with people getting more posts a while ago? Did those only-convo threads actually count towards post count?


Yes, everything counts now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Dec 20, 2018)

All post count slashes were also reset


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 20, 2018)

Damn, no wonder people have over 100k posts now. Did anyone have that amount even before?


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Damn, no wonder people have over 100k posts now. Did anyone have that amount even before?



Some have more though...


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 20, 2018)

Marie said:


> Some have more though...



Well, close to 200k actually, but that's what I mean with OVER 9000...uhm 100k.


----------



## Dark (Dec 20, 2018)

shaantu said:


> but seriously, what's up with that "f" word censoring
> I feel like it is Club Penguin or some other elementary school shit when most users of this forum are at least 20 years old or above


it's back to normal 
fuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 20, 2018)

Dark said:


> it's back to normal
> fuck



Fucking fuck.... it's fucking normal now , what the fuck


----------



## Dark (Dec 20, 2018)

fuck the what


----------



## Soca (Dec 20, 2018)

celebrate less you should


----------



## Gledania (Dec 20, 2018)

Soca said:


> celebrate less you should



The darkness path we took. Stoping we can't.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 20, 2018)

Dark said:


> it's back to normal
> fuck


so miracles do happen huh


----------



## Gledania (Dec 20, 2018)

shaantu said:


> so miracles do happen huh



You asked. It came ...


Are you a god ?


----------



## shaantu (Dec 20, 2018)

Gledania said:


> You asked. It came ...
> 
> 
> Are you a god ?


I can't tell, but it wasn't the first time


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)

Gledania said:


> You asked. It came ...
> 
> 
> Are you a god ?



Funny. When I ask something I generally get the opposite.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 20, 2018)

Soca said:


> celebrate less you should


fuck more we must


----------



## Soca (Dec 20, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> fuck more we must


pass hard I will


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> fuck more we must



Doesn't sound safe seeing your ava though


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 20, 2018)

Soca said:


> pass hard I will


As in passing that chick from your ava to me? Thanks. 



Marie said:


> Doesn't sound safe seeing your ava though


Vampires are très experienced in the art of lovemaking


----------



## shaantu (Dec 20, 2018)

Damn, I was coming home from a grocery store and I fell down because of ice on a sidewalk. Now my right side hurts me badly


----------



## Garcher (Dec 20, 2018)

Marie said:


> Doesn't sound safe seeing your ava though


Who is that woman in your ava? :ddj


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Who is that woman in your ava? :ddj


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 20, 2018)

Don't cut my post count. @Soca


----------



## Soca (Dec 20, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> As in passing that chick from your ava to me? Thanks.


We're gonna have to fight for that 



B Rabbit said:


> Don't cut my post count. @Soca


It won't be up to be poor rabbit


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Don't cut my post count. @Soca



Tell that to Kid.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)

shaantu said:


> Damn, I was coming home from a grocery store and I fell down because of ice on a sidewalk. Now my right side hurts me badly



Basic OL conclusion:

Ice > You


----------



## shaantu (Dec 20, 2018)

Marie said:


> Basic OL conclusion:
> 
> Ice > You


damn girl, I know you feel mad after losing 2k posts but you don't have to be so harsh...


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 20, 2018)

Soca said:


> We're gonna have to fight for that


Sharing is caring 



Ye Xiu said:


> Who is that woman in your ava? :ddj



We need that @DemonDragonJ  smiley


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)

shaantu said:


> damn girl, I know you feel mad after losing 2k posts but you don't have to be so harsh...



Losing vs Aokiji isn't a shame son


----------



## Soca (Dec 20, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Sharing is caring


I ain't sharing shit


----------



## shaantu (Dec 20, 2018)

Marie said:


> Losing vs Aokiji isn't a shame son


well it's true, it's definitely better than losing an arm 
my pain eased now, thanks mommy


----------



## Garcher (Dec 20, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu @Avalon @mob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> @Shiba D. Inu @Avalon @mob


The Trinity


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm only part of Admiral Gang and Knights of Eileen, I'm not part of the church of hitt


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 20, 2018)

Because i have no idea what the church of hitt even is


----------



## Garcher (Dec 20, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> The Trinity


remember the old days
when you weren't considered a true Knight if you weren't banned at least once for flaming some dumb August ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Dec 20, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Because i have no idea what the church of hitt even is


Have you heard of the Corp?


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 20, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Have you heard of the Corp?



Of course, they are famous across NF


----------



## Garcher (Dec 20, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Of course, they are famous across NF


Corp was created to counter the Church


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

Church was the precursor, the Origins of all that is


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 20, 2018)

Ill stick with admiral gang and knights of eileen only


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Ill stick with admiral gang and knights of eileen only


have you watched DB Super ?


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 20, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> have you watched DB Super ?



Nope


----------



## Garcher (Dec 20, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> have you watched DB Super ?


he hasn't even watched DB/DBZ.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

the FT sequel should have resurrected Eileen or at least made it so she exists inside Erzas swords and appears to her daughter

instead of giving these new chinese knock-off dragonslayers


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> he hasn't even watched DB/DBZ.


----------



## Garcher (Dec 20, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> the FT sequel should have resurrected Eileen or at least made it so she exists inside Erzas swords and appears to her daughter
> 
> instead of giving these new chinese knock-off dragonslayers


I am fully focused on EZ in regards to the Knights tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> I am fully focused on EZ in regards to the Knights tbh


Elsie = Erzas descendant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 20, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> I am fully focused on EZ in regards to the Knights tbh


will there be a war between Elsie and Homura?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

the Knights of Elsie fully appreciate Homura

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Dec 20, 2018)

shaantu said:


> will there be a war between Elsie and Homura?


well, most EZ regulars are Elsie/Erza fans. Knights have done a very good job purging the haters from the fandom 

Only Acnologia might snitch on her again


----------



## shaantu (Dec 20, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> well, most EZ regulars are Elsie/Erza fans. Knights have done a very good job purging the haters from the fandom
> 
> Only Acnologia might snitch on her again


tbh its hard for me to hate on any female character drawn by Mashima
he's just so good at drawing them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaantu (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm trying to remember if I disliked any female in FT
maybe that red chick who has hair magic from Raven Tail but then she redeemed herself later
oh and I wasn't a big fan of Minerva

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Dec 20, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> @Shiba D. Inu @Avalon @mob


Add Black into it as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)

HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

This is ONE PIECE convo thread please bitches


----------



## shaantu (Dec 20, 2018)

Marie said:


> HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> This is ONE PIECE convo thread please bitches


don't worry, we're getting our EZ section soon


----------



## Garcher (Dec 20, 2018)

mob said:


> Add Black into it as well


I would add Black giving the finger inside of the triangle if I found a fitting image

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

Marie said:


> HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> This is ONE PIECE convo thread please bitches


you should try some other manga/anime that isnt One Piece sometime


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> you should try some other manga/anime that isnt One Piece sometime



Why?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

Marie said:


> Why?


----------



## Garcher (Dec 20, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> you should try some other manga/anime that isnt One Piece sometime


you should still try TKA sometime


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> you should still try TKA sometime


in 2019 or later


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

pokemon marathon is starting back up on twitch soon - Imma be busy


----------



## Garcher (Dec 20, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> in 2019 or later




Sames goes for @Avalon "I'll check it out" as if that was ever going to happen knowing him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

I'll watch it "later"

Kappa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 20, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> pokemon marathon is starting back up on twitch soon - Imma be busy


when does it start? I'd watch Kanto and Johto


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

shaantu said:


> when does it start? I'd watch Kanto and Johto


It started on August 27-th  - 
then they repeated Kanto at the end of November

now from Dec 24-th to Jan 3-th its going to repeat all of Johto (dub seasons 3-5)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Dec 20, 2018)

shaantu said:


> when does it start? I'd watch Kanto and Johto


it's already at Sinnoh and Doge has watched everything


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

its _technically_ at Sinnoh, but they are taking breaks + reruns before they actually start airing DP some time in 2019

its going to be 932 episodes - full first 6 gens, up to S&M and thats in total supposed to take 10 months (so should end some time in June 2019)


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)

I see...

Pokemon fans. 

Where is the adult section?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 20, 2018)

Yugioh was better than Pokemon back in the day.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 20, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Sames goes for @Avalon "I'll check it out" as if that was ever going to happen knowing him




I'll check it out.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 20, 2018)

hmmm, the last Twitch Marathon I've watched was Power Rangers and it was a magnificent experience

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

shaantu said:


> hmmm, the last Twitch Marathon I've watched was Power Rangers and it was a magnificent experience


I watched it too, thats what got me into Twitch marathons 


after that yu-gi-oh one, than later a big old Doctor Who, Knight Rider and Pokemon

probably a few I forgot too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Mob (Dec 20, 2018)

what the hell is TKA


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)

shaantu said:


> don't worry, we're getting our EZ section soon


----------



## Dark (Dec 20, 2018)

Nothing will top watching Yugioh with twitch chat for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

twitch chat memes and pastas


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)

Btw... Are here some ppl used in turning rosin into e-cig liquid?

I'd like to try for the first time but I'm not really sure how to do properly...


----------



## Dark (Dec 20, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> twitch chat memes and pastas


GREAT AD OF THE SKY PLEASE HEAR MY CRY. TRANSFORM THYSELF FROM AD OF LIGHT AND BRING ME VICTORY IN THIS FIGHT. ENVELOP THE DESERT WITH YOUR GLOW AND CAST YOUR AD UPON MY FOE. UNLOCK YOUR ADS FROM DEEP WITHIN SO THAT TOGETHER WE MAY WIN!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 20, 2018)

is this arm or leg on your avatar? because I can't tell


Marie said:


> Btw... Are here some ppl used in turning rosin into e-cig liquid?
> 
> I'd like to try for the first time but I'm not really sure how to do properly...


e-cig


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

Dark said:


> GREAT AD OF THE SKY PLEASE HEAR MY CRY. TRANSFORM THYSELF FROM AD OF LIGHT AND BRING ME VICTORY IN THIS FIGHT. ENVELOP THE DESERT WITH YOUR GLOW AND CAST YOUR AD UPON MY FOE. UNLOCK YOUR ADS FROM DEEP WITHIN SO THAT TOGETHER WE MAY WIN!!


this yu-gi-oh thingy is interrupting my ads marathon BabyRage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2018)

shaantu said:


> is this arm or leg on your avatar? because I can't tell
> 
> e-cig



Lol guess.

What's wrong with e-cig? Have you ever tried home made rosin-based liquids to begin with? 

That's just fabulous!


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 20, 2018)

clearly a leg lol wtf


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 20, 2018)

also just look at youtube to find instruction vids if you wanna make whatever


----------



## shaantu (Dec 20, 2018)

Marie said:


> Lol guess.
> 
> What's wrong with e-cig? Have you ever tried home made rosin-based liquids to begin with?
> 
> That's just fabulous!


I can't inhale e-cig smoke, my throat doesn't take it so well
and I'm too much addicted to regular cigs


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 20, 2018)

I actually am watching the original Yu-Gi-Oh for the first time in my life.

Pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Dec 21, 2018)

mob said:


> what the hell is TKA


chAnime about (pro) gaming


> Widely regarded as a trailblazer and top-tier professional player in the online multiplayer game Glory, Ye Xiu is dubbed the "Battle God" for his skills and contributions to the game over the years. However, when forced to retire from the team and to leave his gaming career behind, he finds work at a nearby internet café. There, when Glory launches its tenth server, he throws himself into the game once more using a new character named "Lord Grim."
> 
> Ye Xiu's early achievements on the new server immediately catch the attention of many players, as well as the big guilds, leaving them to wonder about the identity of this exceptional player. However, while he possesses ten years of experience and in-depth knowledge, starting afresh with neither sponsors nor a team in a game that has changed over the years presents numerous challenges. Along with talented new comrades, Ye Xiu once again dedicates himself to traversing the path to Glory's summit!


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 21, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> its _technically_ at Sinnoh, but they are taking breaks + reruns before they actually start airing DP some time in 2019
> 
> its going to be 932 episodes - full first 6 gens, up to S&M and thats in total supposed to take 10 months (so should end some time in June 2019)





Marie said:


> I see...
> 
> Pokemon fans.
> 
> Where is the adult section?


DP, S&M - it's right here, Mariko! 

And you have a cat!? Awesome! *refrains from making any further comments*

And hookahs are the best, just saiyan'


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 21, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> I actually am watching the original Yu-Gi-Oh for the first time in my life.
> 
> Pretty good.


Awesome. It's a true classic although the first season has many nonsense moments.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 21, 2018)

Original Yu-Gi-Oh! was dope. Don't think I've seen any of the other seasons.


----------



## Garcher (Dec 21, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 21, 2018)

@B Rabbit Using Law with bread protection now ?


----------



## Mariko (Dec 21, 2018)

Gledania said:


> @B Rabbit Using Law with bread protection now ?



He's practicing Law's "gluten free" diet. 

Probablement des soucis d'aérophagie...


----------



## Mariko (Dec 21, 2018)

@Gledania

Tu like pas ni ne mets "funny" I see...

Est-ce parce que j'ai parlé d'aérophagie? Une meuf peut donc pas parler de ça?

Tu sais on pète et on chie aussi hein? Sinon on exploserait, comme vous les gars. 

Translation:

Girls never fart, or just rainbows.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 21, 2018)

Marie said:


> @Gledania
> 
> Tu like pas ni ne mets "funny" I see...
> 
> ...




No it's something simpler than that ....


I didn't know what Aérophagie means ...

Now I know , I will die less ignorant.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 21, 2018)

Gledania said:


> No it's something simpler than that ....
> 
> 
> I didn't know what Aérophagie means ...
> ...





You live in Belgium though.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 21, 2018)

Marie said:


> You live in Belgium though.



Yes. But I never saw someone using this word before you.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 21, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Yes. But I never saw someone using this word before you.



Lol really?

Maybe because my parents are doctors, they use doctors words...


----------



## Gledania (Dec 21, 2018)

Marie said:


> Lol really?
> 
> Maybe because my parents are doctors, they use doctors words...



 Like "Marie , oublie pas ta bouteille de monoxyde de dihydrogène" when they give you water bottle ???


----------



## Mariko (Dec 21, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Like "Marie , oublie pas ta bouteille de monoxyde de dihydrogène" when they give you water bottle ???



Doctors though, not chimistes. 

More like "n'oublies pas de bien t'hydrater régulièrement Marie, tu sais ce qu'occasionne la déshydratation, notamment sur le plan neuro-cognitif. Manque de concentration, perte de mémoire et j'en passe. Après t'aura de mauvaises notes en maths et ton père va encore crier."


----------



## shaantu (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Gledania (Dec 21, 2018)

Marie said:


> Doctors though, not chimistes.
> 
> More like "n'oublies pas de bien t'hydrater régulièrement Marie, tu sais ce qu'occasionne la déshydratation, notamment sur le plan neuro-cognitif. Manque de concentration, perte de mémoire et j'en passe. Après t'aura de mauvaises notes en maths."



My head ... is hurting now ...


----------



## Gledania (Dec 21, 2018)

Btw ... about the previous topic about .... you know ... "farts" ...


I hate this kind of jokes.  Be it from men , Women, or animals or whatever. The simple fact of speaking about it disgust me. I think it's like Marcel who hates "bogies", but in my case I hate any joke having something to do with shit (which ruined Gintama for me).

I think one of the reasons I hate Shiba is because he said he would smell Scarlet Johanson ass ...


----------



## shaantu (Dec 21, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Btw ... about the previous topic about .... you know ... "farts" ...
> 
> 
> I hate this kind of jokes.  Be it from men , Women, or animals or whatever. The simple fact of speaking about it disgust me. I think it's like Marcel who hates "bogies", but in my case I hate any joke having something to do with shit (which ruined Gintama for me).
> ...


Do you even fart, bro?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 21, 2018)

shaantu said:


> Do you even fart, bro?



Yeah ...


----------



## shaantu (Dec 21, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Yeah ...


lol its disgusting


----------



## Gledania (Dec 21, 2018)

shaantu said:


> lol its disgusting



Reason we should not bring this discussion here


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 21, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I think one of the reasons I hate Shiba is because he said he would smell Scarlet Johanson ass ...


----------



## Gledania (Dec 21, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



You did.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 21, 2018)

thats about the dumbest reason ever to hate someone


----------



## Gledania (Dec 21, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thats about the dumbest reason ever to hate someone



I exaggerate things of course I don't hate you for this  but you took me off guard with that , and after that I couldn't stop of thinking about you smelling someone's ass every time you "tier specialist" me for like a week.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Mariko (Dec 21, 2018)

Damn what have I done?


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 21, 2018)

Your dad was crying when you got bad grades in Math?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Mariko (Dec 21, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Your dad was crying when you got bad grades in Math?



So Crier > Crying?


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 21, 2018)

His dad was probably crying when he found out he liked female bears.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 21, 2018)

Marie said:


> So Crier > Crying?



Rusty french and other stuff in my head sponsored this mistake. False friends ftw.
Well, him scolding you makes so much more sense though


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 21, 2018)

Expecting Jump Festa news soon


----------



## MO (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## shaantu (Dec 22, 2018)

am I the only one who hates winter and hates fucking Christmas even more?


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 22, 2018)

shaantu said:


> am I the only one who hates winter and hates fucking Christmas even more?


I'm not too fond of winter and I'm not so much into Christmas either

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 22, 2018)

I like winter , snow , cold , rain , your mom in santa bikini , the morning sound of rain when your are comfortable under your quilt , christmas and all the cakes going with it.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 22, 2018)

Oh and the 31 december is my birthday.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 22, 2018)

People hate winter here ????


----------



## shaantu (Dec 22, 2018)

winter is trash


----------



## Gledania (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## shaantu (Dec 22, 2018)

it's cold as fuck, the roads are very slippery, it's hard to walk because of icy ground. You get snow and the next day it melts so all turning it into puddles which freeze later and it makes roads/sidewalks even worse

yeah, why should I hate winter


----------



## Gledania (Dec 22, 2018)

shaantu said:


> it's cold as fuck, the roads are very slippery, it's hard to walk because of icy ground. You get snow and the next day it melts so all turning it into puddles which freeze later and it makes roads/sidewalks even worse
> 
> yeah, why should I hate winter



I came from a country where it's always hot and sunny. (Algeria ,in North africa). I also lived 5 years in lebanon and 5 in Gabon.


Fuck that. I couldn't bear more.

Now I'm in belgium. I'ts cold , I like cold. I hate the sun.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 22, 2018)

I like spring, especially in May, it's warm but not too hot and you feel this pleasant breeze


----------



## Gledania (Dec 22, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I like spring, especially in May, it's warm but not too hot and you feel this pleasant breeze


The only think I like in summer is the beach.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 22, 2018)

I post winter is coming.

Shiba put optimistic....

Exept winter is really coming.




So I guess he made a move to Zimbabwe now ???


----------



## DeVision (Dec 22, 2018)

shaantu said:


> am I the only one who hates winter and hates fucking Christmas even more?



You fell again, didn't you?


----------



## shaantu (Dec 22, 2018)

Gledania said:


> The only think I like in summer is the beach.


I hate the beach because in my country you are surrounded by a lot of people who behave worse than animals, making a lake or sea awful place. They just scatter garbage everywhere, pee and shit into the water and do other really weird stuff (mostly by people who are in their 50's). It's just impossible to rest on the beach in Poland.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 22, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I hate the beach because in my country you are surrounded by a lot of people who behave worse than animals, making a lake or sea awful place. They just scatter garbage everywhere, pee and shit into the water and do other really weird stuff (mostly by people who are in their 50's). It's just impossible to rest on the beach in Poland.




It's not that different in algeria exept they don't shit.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 22, 2018)

DeVision said:


> You fell again, didn't you?


this time I stepped into a puddle full of water and had my left feet completely wet


----------



## Gledania (Dec 22, 2018)

shaantu said:


> this time I stepped into a puddle full of water and had my left feet completely wet




That's explains a lot.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 22, 2018)

White rabbit rating us without saying anything.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 22, 2018)

Gledania said:


> That's explains a lot.


I hated winter and Christmas earlier, but this year it's frustrating me even more, especially the whole Christmas Eve preparations


----------



## Mariko (Dec 22, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I post winter is coming.
> 
> Shiba put optimistic....
> 
> ...



12.22 > Winter's already here


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 22, 2018)

As long as our winter doesn't bring Ice Zombies with it, I'm ok.


----------



## Soca (Dec 22, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Expecting Jump Festa news soon


It's still another day till the op segment. All we got right now is snakeman and reiju figures


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 22, 2018)

Yummy Reiju


----------



## shaantu (Dec 22, 2018)

Baeju


----------



## Mariko (Dec 22, 2018)

Soca said:


> It's still another day till the op segment. All we got right now is snakeman and reiju figures





At this rate we'll have OP related sex dolls, sex toys and other adults shit like that at the Jump Orgy... 

Why not real "courtesans" and porn star cosplayers? 

Fanservice is going to far. Really.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 22, 2018)

Marie said:


> At this rate we'll have OP related sex dolls, sex toys and other adults shit like that at the Jump Orgy...
> 
> Why not real "courtesans" and porn star cosplayers?
> 
> Fanservice is going to far. Really.


Well, those most probably exist, though they're probably being show at other kinds of Festas 

And since the Japanese don't have sex with each other anymore, they need their dolls and body pillows


----------



## Mariko (Dec 22, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Well, those most probably exist, though they're probably being show at other kinds of Festas
> 
> And since the Japanese don't have sex with each other anymore, they need their dolls and body pillows



Agree. But OP's still supposed to be a manga for kids. This kind of adults toys somehow cross the line imo. It's clearly porn related, not just mere and "soft" fanservice.

And btw, only girls are used as sex objects, not dudes, while chicks are rather treated like shit in the manga (crying babies, weak, evil or just fanservice devices). 

It really sucks.


----------



## Soca (Dec 22, 2018)

Lewd character figurines isn't exactly new for the culture over there, especially for one piece and shounen manga/anime in general. They all get them.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 22, 2018)

Soca said:


> Lewd character figurines isn't exactly new for the culture over there, especially for one piece and shounen manga/anime in general. They all get them.



Did I say it was new?

Those Reiju figurines are just not appropriate for kids. It's explicit porn related stuff. And it gives a sex-centered image of girls to youngsters, and they don't need that nowadays.

Not like I care, but in the Jump Fiesta which is done for all public it's not the place. This kind of shits should be sold only on the web.


----------



## Soca (Dec 22, 2018)

Marie said:


> Those Reiju figurines are just not appropriate for kids. It's explicit porn related stuff.


As I said, those types of figurines aren't new to op or anime and manga in general. Google any female character in op and see if there's not a lewd version of some sort. Even the 16 yr old Rebecca has a nude one. That's their culture.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 22, 2018)

I think we all agree with you on this, but as Marc said, it's just how the culture is. Which is paradoxical, since they're censoring all their porn and stuff. But then show oversexualized things like these to kids. But hey, let's ban blood from DBS, because if kids don't know blood comes out when you punch other kids, they're going to refrain from doing it


----------



## Mariko (Dec 22, 2018)

Soca said:


> As I said, those types of figurines aren't new to op or anime and manga in general. Google any female character in op and see if there's not a lewd version of some sort. Even the 16 yr old Rebecca has a nude one. That's their culture.



I know. This is why I also said:



Marie said:


> Not like I care, but in the Jump Fiesta which is done for all public it's not the place. *This kind of shits should be sold only on the web.*


----------



## Soca (Dec 22, 2018)

Marie said:


> I know. This is why I also said:


There's no difference. Any kid can find and buy that shit just like any kid in the west can find legit porn


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 22, 2018)

Soca said:


> There's no difference. Any kid can find and buy that shit just like any kid in the west can find legit porn


Nah, of course there's a difference if it's being pushed officially or only available in special stores and/or on the web.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 22, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> I think we all agree with you on this, but as Marc said, it's just how the culture is. Which is paradoxical, since they're censoring all their porn and stuff. But then show oversexualized things like these to kids. But hey, let's ban blood from DBS, because if kids don't know blood comes out when you punch other kids, they're going to refrain from doing it



I know pretty well the japan's culture. Pbbly more than many ppl here since I worked on it at university (On the concept of "amae" and its social implications, especially with the works of Takeo Doï, a famous japanese sociologist and psychologist. When you get this typically japanese and core concept of "amae", you get all the weirdness/paradoxical side of their culture). 

This is not the question. Besides, we can't compare blood and sex. You in the US have no problems with blood but are pretty puritanians concerning sex. In France it's more balanced. 

But showing "fake" violence has real social benefits -called catharsis (well studied since Aristotle and nowadays by many psychologists) to put it shortly: seeing fake violence prevent ppl to be violent themselves. 
On the other end the catharsis doesn't work on sex issues. Showing fake sex scenes doesn't prevent ppl to become perverts, it's even the opposite.

All of this is pretty well studied and proved.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 22, 2018)

Soca said:


> There's no difference. Any kid can find and buy that shit just like any kid in the west can find legit porn



Ok. So with your (stupid) logic, since kids can freely see porn shits on the web we should all fuck in public, put hardcore porn scenes in all movies, cartoons and anime -for kids included, sell sextoys in for kids toys shop and on?

C'mon son. Use your brain before telling this kind of nonsense.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 22, 2018)

Soca said:


> There's no difference. Any kid can find and buy that shit just like any kid in the west can find legit porn



Aw, and I forgot the main point: by this logic, why all my lewd sets have been moderated here then? 

Tell me I'm curious.


----------



## Soca (Dec 22, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Nah, of course there's a difference if it's being pushed officially or only available in special stores and/or on the web.


Man them thangs are on the official website too lol they're gonna be found.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 22, 2018)

So this is it.

The reasons why such figurines shouldn't be sold in a public manga festa are exactly the same why ppl here -me first, can't have lewd sets.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 22, 2018)

Marie said:


> I know pretty well the japan's culture. Pbbly more than many ppl here since I worked on it at university (On the concept of "amae" and its social implications, especially with the works of Takeo Doï, a famous japanese sociologist and psychologist. When you get this typically japanese and core concept of "amae", you get all the weirdness/paradoxical side of their culture).
> 
> This is not the question. Besides, we can't compare blood and sex. You in the US have no problems with blood but are pretty puritanians concerning sex. In France it's more balanced.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the long reply (and that subject you studied looks pretty interesting), but I'm from your biggest German speaking neighbour 
And we pretty much agree on everything already, my last sentence was dripping with sarcasm.



Soca said:


> Man them thangs are on the official website too lol they're gonna be found.


Well, yeah, then, it's totally fucked up lol


----------



## Mariko (Dec 22, 2018)

What do you @Shrike think about all of that?


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 22, 2018)

This Amae phenomenon really explains why the Japanese are so obsessed with their Mom-Son i*c*st though. Thanks for the enlightenment, Mariko


----------



## Soca (Dec 22, 2018)

Marie said:


> Ok. So with your (stupid) logic, since kids can freely see porn shits on the web we should all fuck in public, put hardcore porn scenes in all movies, cartoons and anime -for kids included, sell sextoys in for kids toys shop and on?


See now you're taking it to the extreme. You're talking about sex toys n shit, I'm talking about fan service figurines that you see in any shounen manga/anime 



Marie said:


> The reasons why such figurines shouldn't be sold in a public manga festa are exactly the same why ppl here -me first, can't have lewd sets.


That segway lol

Bro don't come at me for lewd forum rules. Talk to Rinoa or the cats who made the rules. 



BlueDemon said:


> Well, yeah, then, it's totally fucked up lol



That's what I been saying lol that's they're culture.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 22, 2018)

Soca said:


> That's what I been saying lol that's they're culture.


Still can't get why they have to censor their porn though


----------



## Soca (Dec 22, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Still can't get why they have to censor their porn though


From what google tells me, some dude made a law to censor genitals a long time ago and the reason why it hasn't been removed is because nobody wants to do it and come across as a pervert


----------



## Mariko (Dec 22, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Thanks for the long reply (and that subject you studied looks pretty interesting), but I'm from your biggest German speaking neighbour
> And we pretty much agree on everything already, my last sentence was dripping with sarcasm.



You should read about the core idea of "Amae" ("Amaeru") in the japanese culture. It really brings light on their "pedo" like tendencies and many other thing. Takeo Doï's works on this subject is just amazing.

It greatly clears the deep differences between our western and christian-based cultures and their own. 

It makes a great light on all the manga and weeb culture. It's just fascinating. 

To put it pretty pretty simply, "amae" (which refers to the sweety taste of mother's milk, the childhood and the protecting mother role) reefers to the core importance of childhood, it's safety and it's sweetness for the japanese culture.

Basically it reefers to the love of mothers and the importance of childhood in japan (not sure if clear here, too lazy to translate properly). It's a core notion in politics too. It's the middle term between Ninjo and Giri (Giri: cold political obligations, Ninjo: necessity of brotherhood, friendship, sympathy).


----------



## Garcher (Dec 22, 2018)

Marie said:


> Why not real "courtesans" and porn star cosplayers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 22, 2018)

Marie said:


> What do you @Shrike think about all of that?



I think that almost-porn figures aren't part of their culture and that they shouldn't be sold and viewed in the same vein as the normal character figures. 

It became normal to have these around in Japan, but it's far from a cultural thing. It's just a popularized product, made and marketed like any other capitalist product, but with good success. It's popularity doesn't have anything to do with culture. 

This is where their culture actually kicks in: it is normal to live and die for Japan from overwork even if you are a simple baker. That's how they work, and that's how they are so successful - they take their work to the extreme levels and if you know anyone who has lived in Japan for more than 2 years, they will tell you the same goes for them once they become a part of that system. They are much less about an individual (like in the west) and much more about teamwork. Kaizen is a term for one of their principles of approaching work and it's great. 

But this incredibly focused and usually very, very private way of living has a bad side - sexual tendencies are suppressed and thus the Japs are seen as perverts once these tendencies are revealed. An unfocused sexual energy, I'd call it. It's all over the place, like their imagination. Since they usually do not have the time to socialize as much as the westerners do, their sexual impulses as seen as strange. You can easily see their inner sexuality and outer sexuality are very different. For example, in hentai, lots of women are dominant, and the male (even if its a harem) is clumsy and a clueless idiot, but in their porn, women are always submissive and barely move at all. This is a huge difference of what's in their hearts and wishes and what's reality and what does tradition say (which isn't a bad thing at all, it's just a cultural difference).

So I don't know what I said in all this, but I just wanted to say that the half naked anime chicks aren't a cultural thing and are just a wanking product.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 22, 2018)

Shrike said:


> I think that almost-porn figures aren't part of their culture and that they shouldn't be sold and viewed in the same vein as the normal character figures.
> 
> It became normal to have these around in Japan, but it's far from a cultural thing. It's just a popularized product, made and marketed like any other capitalist product, but with good success. It's popularity doesn't have anything to do with culture.
> 
> ...



I agree on the last part, about half naked anime chicks arn't specific to the japanese culture but rather the global capitalist reification -women being a pretty good exemple.

And I never said the opposite  If you read me attentivly.

My point about japanese specific culture wasn't about these kind of usual porn market(ing), but about their fascination about childhood (hence everything related to it, included their pedo related fantasies).

If you want to deeply understand the modern japanese culture and its paradoxes, you must understand the "amae" concept I was talking about, as its related ones (Ninjo and Giri in politics, or Mono no aware from a more spiritual pov). It's deeply rooted in the spiritual/religious japanese culture (Shintoism, buddhism, Taoism) and it became more and more important after the westerners influence. 

"Amae" is analysed nowadays as the middle term between the the old traditional culture (highly patriarchal and hardly hierarchical, with no real place for private life and private freedom) -Giri in politics, and the liberal/capitalist influences from the west -Ninjo in politics (to put it simple).

And the social relations issues you talked about -especially regarding adult relations and sexuality, is the result of the conflict between the strong and deep inheritage of their old traditional culture and the recent (after WW2 mainly) influence of the west world, especially regarding individualism and private life.

(Sorry if not clear here... If it really interest someone I'll take the time tu put it more clear with more details and references)


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 22, 2018)

Soca said:


> From what google tells me, some dude made a law to censor genitals a long time ago and the reason why it hasn't been removed is because nobody wants to do it and come across as a pervert



This is hilarious 



Shrike said:


> I think that almost-porn figures aren't part of their culture and that they shouldn't be sold and viewed in the same vein as the normal character figures.
> 
> It became normal to have these around in Japan, but it's far from a cultural thing. It's just a popularized product, made and marketed like any other capitalist product, but with good success. It's popularity doesn't have anything to do with culture.
> 
> ...


I take it you're living there? Oversexualizing manga figures characters and the like can't be something new though. And you also have those models in lots of magazines.
If you're saying that about figurines, you must be right, but Marc was talking more about acceptance than anything else. Although from what you're saying, it wouldn't fit either, but if people are buying the figurines, they apparently can't be bothered if others think they're hentai.



Marie said:


> You should read about the core idea of "Amae" ("Amaeru") in the japanese culture. It really brings light on their "pedo" like tendencies and many other thing. Takeo Doï's works on this subject is just amazing.
> 
> It greatly clears the deep differences between our western and christian-based cultures and their own.
> 
> ...


The wiki entry wasn't too detailed, but yeah, it's pretty insightful. Although it was only one dude and I'm not even really sure how scientifc his work was.



Marie said:


> (Sorry if not clear here... If it really interest someone I'll take the time tu put it more clear with more details and references)


I'd be interested in it, especially in a paper if you wrote one - though that wouldn't be a good idea because of privacy issues. Are any good and available papers on this? Of course, I'd also be thankful for a more detailed summary if you have the time.


----------



## Shrike (Dec 22, 2018)

Marie said:


> I agree on the last part, about half naked anime chicks arn't specific to the japanese culture but rather the global capitalist reification -women being a pretty good exemple.
> 
> And I never said the opposite  If you read me attentivly.
> 
> ...



You are very clear, and I do understand you; it seems you misunderstood me, though. I wasn't trying to say that you are wrong; I was just explaining why I think that is and I actually agree 100%.

I went to read about Amae, and yeah, it makes sense, and actually is in the same vein of what I was saying.



BlueDemon said:


> I take it you're living there? Oversexualizing manga figures characters and the like can't be something new though. And you also have those models in lots of magazines.
> If you're saying that about figurines, you must be right, but Marc was talking more about acceptance than anything else. Although from what you're saying, it wouldn't fit either, but if people are buying the figurines, they apparently can't be bothered if others think they're hentai.



I am not, but I majored Japanese. The acceptance of oversexualization is seen in your everyday life regardless of if it's Japan or not, is what I'm trying to say. Video game characters, cartoon characters, comic book characters, women in commercials - rarely is a woman presented as ugly and made to look good or cool in any way, especially in a commercial. You always have people with perfect skin, teeth, hair etc. It's just large anime tits in Japan. All I am saying is that it's a product like everything else - but I agree with Mariko about it being marketed in the wrong way to the wrong crowd.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 22, 2018)

The author of Rurouni Kenshin got busted for child porn but only received a small fine and is allowed to continue writing his series.

That's all you need to know.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 22, 2018)

I just check the wiki note about amae. Not false but way too light seeing Doi's works about it.

Anyway, I found this (a comparison between american and japanese mothers based on the amae concept)

Don't read everything but could be interesting:

2



Some more critical approache:

2

Anyway, once you've read Doi's papers about it, for the manga readers we are, many many things make sense.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Dec 22, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> This is hilarious
> 
> 
> I take it you're living there? Oversexualizing manga figures characters and the like can't be something new though. And you also have those models in lots of magazines.
> ...



I'll take the time to translate my own work about it when I've the time.

The better is to read: "Amae no Kozo" (stupidely traduced by "the anatomy of dependance" while it means "The structure of Amae"), "Amae -a key concept for understanding japanese personality structure", or "Amaeru koto" ("About amae").

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 22, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> The author of Rurouni Kenshin got busted for child porn but only received a small fine and is allowed to continue writing his series.
> 
> That's all you need to know.


@Shrike I get what you mean, but I was going more into this direction, when it comes to sexual and cultural taboos/crimes.

And about your nick, did you get it from the Hyperion Cantos?


----------



## Shrike (Dec 22, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> @Shrike I get what you mean, but I was going more into this direction, when it comes to sexual and cultural taboos/crimes.
> 
> And about your nick, did you get it from the Hyperion Cantos?



I don't know how laws work in Japan, but Watsuki is a famous artist, he is sure to get some leeway with that as he brings a lot of money to certain people. Also, first DVDs were found in his office, not at home, so it's definitely not something that nobody else knew about. I mean, whoever knew also turned him to the cops, too, so it was probably a pedo circle or something. They also weren't sex videos, just naked teen girls, so that helped him some, too.

I wouldn't say that it's a representative example of the Japan taking pedo cases lightly. But yeah, they probably take those cases lighter than EU countries and especially US.

And yeah, it's from Hyperion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 22, 2018)

Shrike said:


> I don't know how laws work in Japan, but Watsuki is a famous artist, he is sure to get some leeway with that as he brings a lot of money to certain people. Also, first DVDs were found in his office, not at home, so it's definitely not something that nobody else knew about. I mean, whoever knew also turned him to the cops, too, so it was probably a pedo circle or something. They also weren't sex videos, just naked teen girls, so that helped him some, too.
> 
> I wouldn't say that it's a representative example of the Japan taking pedo cases lightly. But yeah, they probably take those cases lighter than EU countries and especially US.
> 
> And yeah, it's from Hyperion



I dunno about the US, but pedo shits are really ambiguous here in France.

Nobody would have any serious (like jail) problems with pedo contents, and, more importantly, actual pedophiles (I mean rapers) rarely go in jail. 

Some still work in schools or with kiddos after having some troubles with the justice about p*d*p**** acts (not actual rapes though).

And we still have pretty mediatic ppl -as former ministers and politics, who are well known pedophiles and who never went in jail and are regularly invited (when you ask someone to come) on TV shows... Like former minister of education Jack Lang, former minister of culture Frédéric Mitterrand or former ecologist leader Daniel Cohn Bendit. 

Everybody know they are p*d*p**** -Frederic Mitterrand even wrote a book about it, and once said that "above 14 yo it's disgusting", but they're still free and invited on many TV shows. 

And there are/have been many many pedo affairs in France where the pedophiles never really got punished.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 22, 2018)

Marie said:


> I dunno about the US, but pedo shits are really ambiguous here in France.
> 
> Nobody would have any serious (like jail) problems with pedo contents, and, more importantly, actual pedophiles (I mean rapers) rarely go in jail.
> 
> ...


damn, in Poland if people heard even a rumor that there is some p*d*p**** around they would just go and literally lynch that guy. even if they return from prison after their sentence ends they surely don't have an easy life.  
huge intolerance towards pedophiles here (and I have no complaints)


----------



## Mariko (Dec 22, 2018)

shaantu said:


> damn, in Poland if people heard even a rumor that there is some p*d*p**** around they would just go and literally lynch that guy. even if they return from prison after their sentence ends they surely don't have an easy life.
> huge intolerance towards pedophiles here (and I have no complaints)



Not here obviously (french ppl never do the justice by themselves though. Not yet but it could change as justice is more and more fucked up)


----------



## Dark (Dec 22, 2018)

shaantu said:


> damn, in Poland if people heard even a rumor that there is some p*d*p**** around they would just go and literally lynch that guy. even if they return from prison after their sentence ends they surely don't have an easy life.
> huge intolerance towards pedophiles here (and I have no complaints)


That's both good and bad. Mob mentality and community led execution isn't a good thing, what if someone got falsely accused of that and still got killed over it? Makes it easy for the fucked up ones to use this on someone they hate akin to swatting in the US.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 22, 2018)

Shrike said:


> I don't know how laws work in Japan, but Watsuki is a famous artist, he is sure to get some leeway with that as he brings a lot of money to certain people. Also, first DVDs were found in his office, not at home, so it's definitely not something that nobody else knew about. I mean, whoever knew also turned him to the cops, too, so it was probably a pedo circle or something. They also weren't sex videos, just naked teen girls, so that helped him some, too.
> 
> I wouldn't say that it's a representative example of the Japan taking pedo cases lightly. But yeah, they probably take those cases lighter than EU countries and especially US.
> 
> And yeah, it's from Hyperion


Wasn't that familiar with that case, but yeah, that's the impression I had too.





Marie said:


> I dunno about the US, but pedo shits are really ambiguous here in France.
> 
> Nobody would have any serious (like jail) problems with pedo contents, and, more importantly, actual pedophiles (I mean rapers) rarely go in jail.
> 
> ...


This, on the other hand, is very fucked up. Might have something to do with the left, since there was also some kind of controversy regarding pedophilia in German Green party. As for putting people in jail, that's gonna happen very quickly in Germany AFAIK.

And why the fuck is p*d*p**** censored?! This ain't making any sense.



Dark said:


> That's both good and bad. Mob mentality and community led execution isn't a good thing, what if someone got falsely accused of that and still got killed over it? Makes it easy for the fucked up ones to use this on someone they hate akin to swatting in the US.


Lynching is always bad and has no place in a constitutional state. Or in the EU, for that matter.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 22, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Wasn't that familiar with that case, but yeah, that's the impression I had too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After the F*** censoring now this one lol


----------



## Dark (Dec 22, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Wasn't that familiar with that case, but yeah, that's the impression I had too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The good part wasn't about lynching. It was regarding the zero tolerance towards pedophiles in his country.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 22, 2018)

Dark said:


> That's both good and bad. Mob mentality and community led execution isn't a good thing, what if someone got falsely accused of that and still got killed over it? Makes it easy for the fucked up ones to use this on someone they hate akin to swatting in the US.


Making justice on their own is always bad. however, I think pedos should be separated from society and must not be allowed to get close to children.

Pedophiles scandals are a hot topic here right now, especially those where priests are involved. Right now there is a huge scandal about a priest who 40 years ago was an oppositionist against communists (he was part of "Solidarność"). He was removed from his priest functions in 2004 and now, 8 years after his death, more of his victims appeared and started to talk openly what the priest did to them. Media speak about it all the time and they keep questioning the Church as an institution,


----------



## Dark (Dec 22, 2018)

shaantu said:


> Making justice on their own is always bad.


Yep, my whole post's point was that.  



> Pedophiles scandals are a hot topic here right now, especially those where priests are involved. Right now there is a huge scandal about a priest who 40 years ago was an oppositionist against communists (he was part of "Solidarność"). He was removed from his priest functions in 2004 and now, 8 years after his death, more of his victims appeared and started to talk openly what the priest did to them. Media speak about it all the time and they keep questioning the Church as an institution,


That's horrible. It is telling how traumatized his victims were that some of them chose to come out after he died.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 22, 2018)

Dark said:


> Yep, my whole post's point was that.
> 
> 
> That's horrible. It is telling how traumatized his victims were that some of them chose to come out after he died.


yeah and it's a huge problem, because there is many accusations of molesting children or having sex with them. The Church as an institution has been always protected (its a hard catholic country and it is now protected even more by our Christian government) and they often try to hide such scandals. Many of the priests are actually not taken to justice and the church doesn't really do anything with the problem, so it doesn't appeal to more and more people. However guilty priests are getting light sentences and what's worse their sentences are often shortened. And then the church just hides them in some monastery. 
Victims are scared to talk about being abused, because here a priest is being treated like some saint man (especially by people of older generation) and you can't speak a bad word about him. They are often afraid that no one is gonna believe them and even if they tell all they can hear is "PRIEST DID THAT? IMPOSSIBLE!! STOP LYING" - and then they confess years later when they grow up. This is just awful and I'm glad that people have finally started talking about this problem.


----------



## Dark (Dec 22, 2018)

shaantu said:


> yeah and it's a huge problem, because there is many accusations of molesting children or having sex with them. The Church as an institution has been always protected (its a hard catholic country and it is now protected even more by our Christian government) and they often try to hide such scandals. Many of the priests are actually not taken to justice and the church doesn't really do anything with the problem, so it doesn't appeal to more and more people. However guilty priests are getting light sentences and what's worse their sentences are often shortened. And then the church just hides them in some monastery. Victims are scared to talk about being abused, because here a priest is being treated like some saint man (especially by people of older generation) and you can't speak a bad word about him. They are often afraid that no one is gonna believe them and even if they tell all they can hear is "PRIEST DID THAT? IMPOSSIBLE!! STOP LYING" - and then they confess years later when they grow up. This is just awful and I'm glad that people have finally started talking about this problem.


Poland isn't a catholic theocracy right? How come it sounds like it's one? Also as if there wasn't already enough, this another example of why a secular government is the best, regardless of the agenda of the political party in power at any given time.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 22, 2018)

Dark said:


> Poland isn't a catholic theocracy right? How come it sounds like it's one? Also as if there wasn't already enough, this another example of why a secular government is the best, regardless of the agenda of the political party in power at any given time.


Not, it's not a theocracy. It's society's mentality and the fact that the country is being ruled by a Catholic party. And they are just protected by people, they have big trust from people of an older generation (that were born and raised before the fall of communism).


----------



## Soca (Dec 22, 2018)

fuji with the tiger furr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 22, 2018)

Doffy and Bellamy look dope


----------



## Garcher (Dec 23, 2018)

seeing Senor Pink reminds me why I quit One Piece


----------



## Gledania (Dec 23, 2018)

I agree with White Rabbit here, I'm not against this kind of figurines but children should avoid it.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 23, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu @Gledania


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 23, 2018)

Kishimoto's new manga Samurai 8 will start in 2019. Looks good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 23, 2018)

So instead of Ninjas he is now doing Samurai. Theye guys definetly look like Kishimoto characters. Easily recognizable. Could fit into Naruto just fine.

Early Naruto was fantastic, so I'm cautiously hopeful for this.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 23, 2018)

Soca said:


>


I actually wanted to ask "who's the girl" 

So Kishi's back. Characters look pretty good, hopefully the story is more akin first part Naruto.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 23, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Kishimoto's new manga Samurai 8 will start in 2019. Looks good


did he draw original designs? because it looks so good. I hope his assistant will deliver really good art unlike the crap we got in Boruto


----------



## Gledania (Dec 23, 2018)

Fuck robots  not in a samurai story


----------



## DeVision (Dec 23, 2018)

Soca said:


> fuji with the tiger furr



Bellamy looks the best here.



T.D.A said:


> Kishimoto's new manga Samurai 8 will start in 2019. Looks good



Let me guess. The glasses guy will be the main char?


----------



## chaintoad (Dec 23, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Fuck robots  not in a samurai story



Robots and samurais, aliens and ninjas.
Perfect fit


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 23, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Fuck robots  not in a samurai story



Gintama had samurai, aliens, and robots


----------



## Gledania (Dec 23, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Gintama had samurai, aliens, and robots



Yeah but gintama is another case.


----------



## Mob (Dec 23, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> Kishimoto's new manga Samurai 8 will start in 2019. Looks good


this thing looks dope like a mixture of naruto and ghost in the shell


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 23, 2018)

mob said:


> this thing looks dope like a mixture of naruto and ghost in the shell



Kishimoto says it's a mix between japanese culture and sci-fi. 

Kishi coming back should be good news for Oda. Oda misses Kishi a lot, they're best friends and they were like two friends pushing each other to greater levels back in the day.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 23, 2018)

hopefully Kishis new series can be as interesing as Mashimas new series, Edens Zero, is right now

sci-fi is always welcome in manga/shonen (it is a shonen, right ?)





T.D.A said:


> Oda misses Kishi a lot, they're best friends and they were like two friends pushing each other to greater levels back in the day.


Kappa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 23, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> hopefully Kishis new series can be as interesing as Mashimas new series, Edens Zero, is right now
> 
> sci-fi is always welcome in manga/shonen (it is a shonen, right ?)
> 
> ...



what's with the face


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 23, 2018)

( ° ͜ʖ͡°)╭∩╮


----------



## Gledania (Dec 23, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ( ° ͜ʖ͡°)╭∩╮


 ( ° ͜ʖ͡°)╭∩╮


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 23, 2018)

Gledania said:


> ( ° ͜ʖ͡°)╭∩╮


( ° ͜ʖ͡°)╭∩╮


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 23, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ( ° ͜ʖ͡°)╭∩╮



Why did you post a lil' pee pee


----------



## Gledania (Dec 23, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ( ° ͜ʖ͡°)╭∩╮



 ( ° ͜ʖ͡°)╭∩╮


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 23, 2018)

Will this feud between Gledania and Weiss ever end


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 23, 2018)

when Gledania hits puberty


----------



## Gledania (Dec 23, 2018)

when the doge admits he is wrong


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 23, 2018)

Gledania said:


> when the doge admits he is wrong


Kidd = Law >= Zoro > Drake


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 23, 2018)

Stop flirting with each other


----------



## Gledania (Dec 23, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Kidd = Law >= Zoro > Drake



Current Drake is the second strongest SN after luffy.

EoS Zoro >= EoS Drake >>>>>>> Law


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 23, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Current Drake is the second strongest SN after luffy.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 23, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 23, 2018)

thats almost as bad as pwngoat saying that Drake > Luffy 


no wonder you argue with him so much, you two are so alike


----------



## Gledania (Dec 23, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thats almost as bad as pwngoat saying that Drake > Luffy
> 
> 
> no wonder you argue with him so much, you two are so alike




No. Luffy is above everything else ... Oda is the writter here ....
Don't put me with pwngoat ... 

How it is as bad ,??? Urouge was having the last hype yet he was the only one to defeat a sweetcommanders.

So drake having a chance is still possible.


----------



## Soca (Dec 23, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Will this feud between Gledania and Weiss ever end


flip a coin and I can end it right now


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 23, 2018)

I'll throw a dice.

1 means Marc will end it right now, 2 it will continue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 23, 2018)

^ @Soca


----------



## DeVision (Dec 23, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> I'll throw a dice.
> 
> 1 means Marc will end it right now, 2 it will continue.



The dice has spoken.


----------



## Soca (Dec 23, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> I'll throw a dice.
> 
> 1 means Marc will end it right now, 2 it will continue.


It is decided. 

Goodbye @Shiba D. Inu


----------



## shaantu (Dec 23, 2018)

dice is broken,  it doesn't count


----------



## shaantu (Dec 23, 2018)

I visited my grandma today and I ate too much cake


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 23, 2018)

bye guys


----------



## Soca (Dec 23, 2018)

It is done


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Soca (Dec 23, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I visited my grandma today and I ate too much cake


Lucky you. My grandma went out the country so I gotta make my own black cake


----------



## shaantu (Dec 23, 2018)

Soca said:


> Lucky you. My grandma went out the country so I gotta make my own black cake


I'm trying not to eat so much, but it's just impossible


----------



## Soca (Dec 23, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I'm trying not to eat so much, but it's just impossible


Especially during the damn holidays. This is basically get fat season.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 23, 2018)

Gonna watch aquaman now. Hope it's cool


----------



## Mariko (Dec 23, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Gonna watch aquaman now. Hope it's cool



Seems like a top tier shit though...


----------



## shaantu (Dec 23, 2018)

I have to say that it was a good week, the chapter wasn't that good because of shitty flashbacks with Komurasaki and old geezer, but prison scene was cool and thanks to it I've had a lot of laughs while reading shitposts about Kidd (I'm not a hater tho) and PwnGoat's dumb theories  
shame we have a break next week again


----------



## Mob (Dec 23, 2018)

How the hell aren't people feed up with comic book movies by now


----------



## Gledania (Dec 23, 2018)

Marie said:


> Seems like a top tier shit though...



Nah it was potable.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 23, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Nah it was potable.


I have no idea what you mean


----------



## Gledania (Dec 23, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I have no idea what you mean




It was buvable. Not juteux nor délicieux but potable.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 23, 2018)

Gledania said:


> It was buvable. Not juteux nor délicieux but potable.



could you be more specific? about plot or characters? using French words doesn't help me at all


----------



## Gledania (Dec 23, 2018)

shaantu said:


> could you be more specific? about plot or characters? using French words doesn't help me at all




It was enjoyable. Even if you didn't watch the previous dcu you may 100% understand the story. It have also a good message. I won't say more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 23, 2018)

Gledania said:


> It was enjoyable. Even if you didn't watch the previous dcu you may 100% understand the story. It have also a good message. I won't say more.


and this is a response I wanted to see 
how do you compare it to the Wonder Woman movie? Did you even watch and like WW?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 23, 2018)

shaantu said:


> and this is a response I wanted to see
> how do you compare it to the Wonder Woman movie? Did you even watch and like WW?




No. Just watched justice league, which was a horrible movie


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry X-mas, weebs ! (except Gledania)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone. 



Includind you dog

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 24, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Merry Christmas everyone.
> 
> Includind you dog


----------



## Dark (Dec 24, 2018)

This is so wholesome 

Happy holidays y'all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 24, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!





shaantu said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!





Dark said:


> This is so wholesome
> 
> Happy holidays y'all





Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## Mariko (Dec 24, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Merry X-mas, weebs ! (except Gledania)





Gledania said:


> Merry Christmas everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Includind you dog





shaantu said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!





B Rabbit said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!



How lame


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 24, 2018)

Marie said:


> How lame



Joyeux noel


----------



## Mariko (Dec 24, 2018)

Gledania said:


>



Lameness intensifies


----------



## Gledania (Dec 24, 2018)

Marie said:


> Lameness intensifies






You hate Christmas?


----------



## Mariko (Dec 24, 2018)

Happy Christmas @Black Rabbit


----------



## Gledania (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Mariko (Dec 24, 2018)

Gledania said:


> You hate Christmas?



Why?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 24, 2018)

Marie said:


> Why?



I told you joyeux noel tu repond "lame".


----------



## Mariko (Dec 24, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I told you joyeux noel tu repond "lame".



Because it is you baka 

Happy christmas is so 2018...

Now trendies say "omae wa mou shindeiru", or just "Hello there general Jesus"


----------



## Gledania (Dec 24, 2018)

Marie said:


> Because it is you baka
> 
> Happy christmas is so 2018...
> 
> Now trendies say "omae wa mou shindeiru", or just "Hello there general Jesus"



Happy RaptorJesus birthday !


----------



## Garcher (Dec 24, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Merry X-mas, weebs ! (except Gledania)




golden rep bar for me very soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Dec 24, 2018)

@Soca How about a Merry chirstmas OL thread ?


----------



## Mariko (Dec 24, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Happy RaptorJesus birthday !





I want him as FV in a crossover with all the Shonen MCs


----------



## Gledania (Dec 24, 2018)

Marie said:


> I want him as FV in a crossover with all the Shonen MCs



I want this guy in a manga :


----------



## shaantu (Dec 24, 2018)

Marie said:


> How lame


Wesołych Świąt


----------



## Gledania (Dec 24, 2018)

shaantu said:


> Wesołych Świąt



Let me guess. It means Happy birthday in german


----------



## shaantu (Dec 24, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Let me guess. It means Happy birthday in german


Close


----------



## Gledania (Dec 24, 2018)

shaantu said:


> Close



I'm joking. I know it's not that ...


It's Happy Halloween in Chinese.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 24, 2018)

German doesn't have this kind of lines over the letters. Only points above a,o,u (Umlaut). That's polish I think?

Btw. happy holidays to everyone.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 24, 2018)

shaantu said:


> Wesołych Świąt



Taki nudny


----------



## shaantu (Dec 24, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I'm joking. I know it's not that ...
> 
> 
> It's Happy Halloween in Chinese.


finally you figured it out


----------



## Gledania (Dec 24, 2018)

@Marie How many langages do you speak ?

Me 3 (Arabic/French/English)


----------



## Mariko (Dec 24, 2018)

Gledania said:


> @Marie How many langages do you speak ?
> 
> Me 3 (Arabic/French/English)



3 too. 

French, English, Weebish.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 24, 2018)

So, how do yall enjoy this holy night folks? 

The lame way or the trendy one?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 24, 2018)

Marie said:


> So, how do yall enjoy this holy night folks?
> 
> The lame way or the trendy one?



Care to explain what is trendy? XD


----------



## Gledania (Dec 24, 2018)

Marie said:


> So, how do yall enjoy this holy night folks?
> 
> The lame way or the trendy one?




Planning my revisions for exams


----------



## Mariko (Dec 24, 2018)

DeVision said:


> Care to explain what is trendy? XD



Is trendy what's not lame 



Gledania said:


> Planning my revisions for exams



You kidding me boy?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 24, 2018)

Marie said:


> Is trendy what's not lame
> 
> 
> 
> You kidding me boy?



No. Why do you ask ?


----------



## Mariko (Dec 24, 2018)

Gledania said:


> No. Why do you ask ?



Lol

Non, juste traduction de "Est trendy ce qui n'est pas pas trendy", ("Is trendy what's not not trendy") 

Mais de fait en anglais ça fait forme interrogative j'avoue...


----------



## Gledania (Dec 24, 2018)

Marie said:


> Lol
> 
> Non, juste traduction de "Est trendy ce qui n'est pas pas trendy", ("Is trendy what's not not trendy")
> 
> Mais de fait en anglais ça fait forme interrogative j'avoue...




Not my question.

You asked : What are you doin now. I said planning revisions for exams. You asked me if I'm kidding.

No I don't.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 24, 2018)

Marie said:


> Is trendy what's not lame



Isn't trendy the 90's phrase for hipster nowdays? And hipster are lame for sure.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 24, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Not my question.
> 
> You asked : What are you doin now. I said planning revisions for exams. You asked me if I'm kidding.
> 
> No I don't.





Ok. Come here little bro 




DeVision said:


> Isn't trendy the 90's phrase for hipster nowdays? And hipster are lame for sure.





You got me wrong I guess...


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 24, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Not my question.
> 
> You asked : What are you doin now. I said planning revisions for exams. You asked me if I'm kidding.
> 
> No I don't.



I feel ya bro

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 24, 2018)

@Gledania 

put back the teddy bear avatar


----------



## Gledania (Dec 24, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @Gledania
> 
> put back the teddy bear avatar





Merry Christmas to you !


Okay


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 24, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Merry Christmas to you !
> 
> 
> Okay



very obedient, reminds me of when hancock gave orders to bepo 

and merry christmas to you as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 24, 2018)

Avalon said:


> very obedient, reminds me of when hancock gave orders to bepo




It was to play innocent and inoffensive so one day he can poison her.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 24, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @Gledania
> 
> put back the teddy bear avatar



Too late but no.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 24, 2018)

I hate Christmas overall but I enjoy eating all that food  and vodka


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 24, 2018)

Gledania said:


> It was to play innocent and inoffensive so one day he can poison her.


more like she would use him for a bear rug

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 24, 2018)

Marie said:


> Too late but no.



Yes


----------



## Mariko (Dec 24, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Yes



NO


----------



## giantbiceps (Dec 24, 2018)

Marie said:


> Happy Christmas @Black Rabbit



It's *Merry Christmas* you idiot 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Happy Christmas to you too


----------



## Mariko (Dec 24, 2018)

Black Rabbit said:


> It's *Merry Christmas* you idiot
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Merry happy you idiot


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 24, 2018)

Wow, so many furries here. 

  vs.   : round 378,164,381,726,437,821,532,768

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good forum fight.


----------



## Shrike (Dec 24, 2018)

Happy holidays guys


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas ya bastards


----------



## MO (Dec 24, 2018)

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Gledania (Dec 25, 2018)

Etherborn said:


> Wow, so many furries here.
> 
> vs.   : round 378,164,381,726,437,821,532,768
> 
> Merry Christmas to all and to all a good forum fight.





Merry Christmas bruh


----------



## shaantu (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Gledania (Dec 25, 2018)

shaantu said:


>



Someone is enjoying food here.


----------



## MO (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Gledania (Dec 26, 2018)

@Marie See what this girl is saying in your sig ?

That's what I'm going to do the 31/12. 

Cake is love. Cake is life.


----------



## Soca (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## MO (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Soca (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Gledania (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## MO (Dec 26, 2018)

normani is Queen


----------



## Soca (Dec 26, 2018)

MO said:


> normani is Queen


Sza's better


----------



## MO (Dec 26, 2018)

Soca said:


> Sza's better


sza is beautiful but can't sing.


----------



## Soca (Dec 26, 2018)

MO said:


> sza is beautiful but can't sing.


you right


----------



## MO (Dec 26, 2018)

Soca said:


> you right


who that?


----------



## Soca (Dec 26, 2018)

MO said:


> who that?


saweetie


----------



## MO (Dec 26, 2018)

Soca said:


> saweetie


oh yeah that chick that is dating quavo. she cute.
but we all know whos the prettiest female rapper.


----------



## Soca (Dec 26, 2018)

MO said:


> oh yeah that chick that is dating quavo. she cute.
> but we all know whos the prettiest female rapper.


Iggy


----------



## MO (Dec 26, 2018)

Soca said:


> Iggy


lets not.


----------



## Soca (Dec 26, 2018)

MO said:


> lets not.


Let's not deny it? I agree


----------



## MO (Dec 26, 2018)

Soca said:


> Let's not deny it? I agree


nicki is the goddess of rap.


----------



## Soca (Dec 26, 2018)

MO said:


> nicki is the goddess of rap.


skill yea 

pretty nah


----------



## MO (Dec 26, 2018)

Soca said:


> skill yea
> 
> pretty nah


iggy's body is more snatched I'll admit that. Nicki should really go see her surgeon. But nicki's face is much cuter.


----------



## Soca (Dec 26, 2018)

MO said:


> iggy's body is more snatched I'll admit that. Nicki should really go see her surgeon. But nicki's face is much cuter.


we'll agree to disagree


----------



## MO (Dec 26, 2018)

Soca said:


> we'll agree to disagree


yeah. Anyways I'm off to watch daredevil.


----------



## Soca (Dec 26, 2018)

MO said:


> yeah. Anyways I'm off to watch daredevil.


You still ain't start? 



get to it


----------



## MO (Dec 26, 2018)

Soca said:


> You still ain't start?
> 
> 
> 
> get to it


I'm on episode 10 hoe and this shit is fire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Dec 27, 2018)

I like where you 2 took the thread.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 27, 2018)

So far the only good looking among the rest .....


----------



## shaantu (Dec 27, 2018)

damn I just woke up and feel awful, even though I slept 14 hours


----------



## Gledania (Dec 27, 2018)

shaantu said:


> damn I just woke up and feel awful, even though I slept 14 hours




Wow a normal person need 8 to 9 hours


----------



## Gledania (Dec 27, 2018)

How much you sleep Shiba ?


----------



## shaantu (Dec 27, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Wow a normal person need 8 to 9 hours


not when you are drunk 
I remember I was watching the Pokemon movie 3 on Twitch. I saw Entei kidnapped Delia, I closed my eyes for a bit and the next thing I saw after opening them was ending credits  then I went to bed and woke up so late

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 27, 2018)

shaantu said:


> not when you are drunk
> I remember I was watching the Pokemon movie 3 on Twitch. I saw Entei kidnapped Delia, I closed my eyes for a bit and the next thing I saw after opening them was ending credits  then I went to bed and woke up so late



I was never drunk In my life. For some reason alcohol/beer taste is so horrible for me. Last time I tried red whine I almost vomited.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 27, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I was never drunk In my life. For some reason alcohol/beer taste is so horrible for me. Last time I tried red whine I almost vomited.


lucky you
I drink to make my life less miserable


----------



## shaantu (Dec 27, 2018)

damn, the movie is now on Twitch again, what a perfect timing


----------



## Gledania (Dec 27, 2018)

Alcohol taste is like a mixture of milk with olive oil full of salt + wood taste.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 27, 2018)

shaantu said:


> lucky you
> I drink to make my life less miserable



I make my life miserable to drink


----------



## Gledania (Dec 27, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I drink to make my life less miserable


Why is it miserable ?


----------



## shaantu (Dec 27, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Why is it miserable ?


there are a lot of reasons


----------



## Gledania (Dec 27, 2018)

shaantu said:


> there are a lot of reasons


----------



## Gledania (Dec 27, 2018)

Tsss ... never answer  just rate ans hide.....

Fuck you dogy.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 27, 2018)

Drinking makes your lifes both more miserable and more awesome. It's a scale, really 
Hope you guys will get through the New Year alright


----------



## Gledania (Dec 27, 2018)

Just for the sake of One piece > DBZ , vote for Zoro.


----------



## chaintoad (Dec 27, 2018)

Fuck you guys for spamming gifs and slowing down my third world internet and computer


----------



## Gledania (Dec 27, 2018)

chaintoad said:


> Fuck you guys for spamming gifs and slowing down my third world internet and computer




Wheredo you live ?


----------



## chaintoad (Dec 27, 2018)

Germany. And yes, I do love the admirals


----------



## Gledania (Dec 27, 2018)

Seem's like germans bar discozoro have a fetish for authoritarian guys like Aka inu and hitler


----------



## shaantu (Dec 27, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Seem's like germans bar discozoro have a fetish for authoritarian guys like Aka inu and hitler


oh god


----------



## Soca (Dec 27, 2018)

chaintoad said:


> Fuck you guys for spamming gifs and slowing down my third world internet and computer



you're  welcome


----------



## chaintoad (Dec 27, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Seem's like germans bar discozoro have a fetish for authoritarian guys like Aka inu and hitler


I simply recognised the State as the moral Whole and the Reality of Freedom, and consequently as the objective unity of these two elements.

BUt yeah, this prussian servile spirit of the others, smh


----------



## faisal1989 (Dec 27, 2018)

the lurking legend Tonjit


----------



## Gledania (Dec 27, 2018)

Apparently @Ye Xiu  lack sens of humour.

Does it bother you that much that I putted hitler ???


----------



## Garcher (Dec 27, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Apparently @Ye Xiu  lack sens of humour.
> 
> Does it bother you that much that I putted hitler ???


You are pretty retarded, aren't you?


----------



## Mariko (Dec 27, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> You are pretty retarded, aren't you?





@Soca  You baned me for less than that


----------



## Gledania (Dec 27, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> You are pretty retarded, aren't you?



If you have a problem tell it right now. And stop turning around. I'm Comparing two authoritarian guys. You seem to take the joke seriously enough to resort to insult.....



Expected from you anyway.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 27, 2018)

Akainu has ningens so shook


----------



## Gledania (Dec 27, 2018)

Marie said:


> @Soca  You baned me for less than that




Dude triggered over a hitler joke...


----------



## Garcher (Dec 27, 2018)

Gledania said:


> If you have a problem tell it right now. And stop turning around. I'm Comparing two authoritarian guys. You seem to take the joke seriously enough to resort to insult.....



Where's the joke in saying Germans like Akainu because they also like Hitler? It's just insulting. You kind of remind of that American guy in the news some time ago who thought it would be funny to do a Nazi salute in Germany and got punched.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 27, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Where's the joke in saying Germans like Akainu because they also like Hitler? It's just insulting. You kind of remind of that American guy in the news some time ago who thought it would be funny to do a Nazi salute in Germany and got punched.





No. The joke is simple.

Germans in NF ------> Like aka inu

Aka inu -----> Authoritarian

Hutler ------ > Authoritarian + German

I found a link .... lets make some joke about it.

I'm not dumb enough here to believe current germans are nazi .


----------



## Mariko (Dec 27, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Dude triggered over a hitler joke...


----------



## shaantu (Dec 27, 2018)

nie rozumiem tego obrazka


----------



## Gledania (Dec 27, 2018)

shaantu said:


> nie rozumiem tego obrazka




It's a guy from the far right in france. Telling " we're moving to the big mess"


----------



## Gledania (Dec 27, 2018)

Last time someone asked me if I like Mr.5 'cause I'm arab ...


I found it more funny than anything. It's simply dark humour that should't be taken seriously....


----------



## Mariko (Dec 27, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Where's the joke in saying Germans like Akainu because they also like Hitler? It's just insulting. You kind of remind of that American guy in the news some time ago who thought it would be funny to do a Nazi salute in Germany and got punched.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 27, 2018)

Pokemon marathon is back, today I'm gonna see my childhood waifu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 27, 2018)

Gledania said:


> It's a guy from the far right in france. Telling " we're moving to the big mess"



No, it's Hitler edo tensei that fucked up a little...


----------



## Gledania (Dec 27, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dieudo est une merde quoi que ....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 27, 2018)

shaantu said:


> Pokemon marathon is back, today I'm gonna see my childhood waifu


Clair ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 27, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Clair ?


yup


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 27, 2018)

shaantu said:


> yup


waifu + dragons =


----------



## Mariko (Dec 27, 2018)

Youngsters!


----------



## Soca (Dec 27, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I found it more funny than anything. It's simply dark humour that should't be taken seriously....



From this point on don't make more dark jokes involving hitler in here.  that cat is too much of a fucked up figure to be talking about so casually. 

@Ye Xiu keep calm next time.


----------



## Soca (Dec 27, 2018)

y'all in here just messing with my burrito lunch


----------



## Gledania (Dec 27, 2018)

Soca said:


> From this point on don't make more dark jokes involving hitler in here.  that cat is too much of a fucked up figure to be talking about so casually.
> 
> @Ye Xiu keep calm next time.




Ok then ... @Ye Xiu ... and other potential german here who hate this kind of joke , sorry for the bother , not my intention.


I didn't expect people here to be sensitive over dark humour.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 27, 2018)

Marie said:


> Youngsters!


mom...


----------



## Gledania (Dec 27, 2018)

Marie said:


> Youngsters!



Big sis


----------



## Mariko (Dec 27, 2018)

Soca said:


> From this point on don't make more dark jokes involving hitler in here.  that cat is too much of a fucked up figure to be talking about so casually.
> 
> @Ye Xiu keep calm next time.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 27, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Ok then ... @Ye Xiu ... and other potential german here who hate this kind of joke , sorry for the bother , not my intention.
> 
> 
> I didn't expect people here to be sensitive over dark humour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 27, 2018)

Clair in the next episode  @Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 27, 2018)

shaantu said:


> Clair in the next episode  @Shiba D. Inu




the last ~40 or so episodes of Johto are the best tbh (and shortly before that - the Lugia mini-arc)


that Ninetales ep, Phanpy, Lance, Pryce, Clair <3, Larvitar <3 and then the Johto league with Gary and the ending

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 27, 2018)

the movie coming after such cliffhanger


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 27, 2018)

shaantu said:


> the movie coming after such cliffhanger


> twitch showing a random gen 3 movie immediately after a completely unrelated gen 2 cliffhanger

imagine being a viewer who watches pokemon for the first time in this marathon  



their schedule is fucked up and they also dont show movies 4-7


----------



## shaantu (Dec 27, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> > twitch showing a random gen 3 movie immediately after a completely unrelated gen 2 cliffhanger
> 
> imagine being a viewer who watches pokemon for the first time in this marathon
> 
> ...


its due to licensing problems, right? 
I barely remember gen2 and gen3, I wasn't even a fan of the latter even tho I liked gen3 games
But I watched a lot of episodes of gen4 when it was broadcasted on Disney XD and I've watched Giratina and Arceus movie aswell
then I saw a few episodes of gen6 and my adventure of Pokemon adventure ended


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 27, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Ok then ... @Ye Xiu ... and other potential german here who hate this kind of joke , sorry for the bother , not my intention.
> 
> 
> I didn't expect people here to be sensitive over dark humour.


No worries, it's clear it was a joke, I also think people were overreacting. But anyway.

As for Pokemon, I actually tried re-watching some episodes on Netflix at some point, but I'm really not that into it anymore. I also simply hate the fact Ash just never reaches his goal.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 27, 2018)

Marie said:


> @Soca  You baned me for less than that



'Baned' means to kill. Didn't know you and Soca had that sort of relationship.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 28, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> No worries, it's clear it was a joke, I also think people were overreacting. But anyway.
> 
> As for Pokemon, I actually tried re-watching some episodes on Netflix at some point, but I'm really not that into it anymore. I also simply hate the fact Ash just never reaches his goal.


watching it on Twitch with chat is more entertaining, especially the movies
not sure if I would do a marathon by myself alone, anime is sometimes hard to watch because of fillers


----------



## Dark (Dec 28, 2018)

shaantu said:


> watching it on Twitch with chat is more entertaining, especially the movies
> not sure if I would do a marathon by myself alone, anime is sometimes hard to watch because of fillers


Twitch chat is the best part about these marathons


----------



## shaantu (Dec 28, 2018)

Dark said:


> Twitch chat is the best part about these marathons


KILL MAX 
TRACEY 
JUST DODGE IT 

ᴛᴏ ᴘʀᴏᴛᴇᴄᴛ ᴛʜᴇ ᴄʜᴀᴛ ғʀᴏᴍ ᴀᴅᴍɪɴɪsᴛʀᴀᴛɪᴏɴ. ᴛᴏ ᴜɴɪᴛᴇ ᴀʟʟ sᴘᴀᴍᴍᴇʀs ᴡɪᴛʜɪɴ ᴏᴜʀ ɴᴀᴛɪᴏɴ. ᴛᴏ ᴅᴇɴᴏᴜɴᴄᴇ ᴛʜᴇ ᴇᴠɪʟ ᴏғ ʙᴀɴs ᴀɴᴅ ᴍᴏᴅs. ᴛᴏ ᴇxᴛᴇɴᴅ ᴏᴜʀ sᴘᴀᴍ ᴛᴏ ᴛʜᴇ ʟɪɴᴇs ᴀʙᴏᴠᴇ. ᴄᴏᴘʏ! ᴘᴀsᴛᴇ! ᴛᴡɪᴛᴄʜ ᴄʜᴀᴛ sᴄʀᴏʟʟ ᴀᴛ ᴛʜᴇ sᴘᴇᴇᴅ ᴏғ ʟɪɢʜᴛ! sᴜʀʀᴇɴᴅᴇʀ ᴍᴏᴅs ᴏʀ ᴘʀᴇᴘᴀʀᴇ ᴛᴏ ғɪɢʜᴛ! ᴛʜᴀᴛs ʀɪɢʜᴛ!!!

Twitch chat is the best thing on this service

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark (Dec 28, 2018)

shaantu said:


> KILL MAX
> TRACEY
> JUST DODGE IT
> 
> ...


Just dodge it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2018)

*FBI* memes are funny 


@shaantu have you seen  ? if not - watch it, great stuff, like an extra mini-season of Johto without Ash & Pikachu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 28, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> *FBI* memes are funny
> 
> 
> @shaantu have you seen  ? if not - watch it, great stuff, like an extra mini-season of Johto without Ash & Pikachu


oh great, does it have Clair? 
maybe I'll start watching it tonight after the movie


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2018)

shaantu said:


> KILL MAX
> TRACEY


real talk - I dont hate Tracey at all, he was pretty cool (not as funny as Brock, but still) .. I also liked the Orange isles in general


Max is often annoying, but thats in-character for a 7 y.o. snotty kid


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2018)

shaantu said:


> oh great, does it have Clair?


nope  .. I think she only shows up again briefly in gen5 anime


it has plenty of Misty and Tracey though  and even more Cassidy and Biff


----------



## Dark (Dec 28, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> real talk - I dont hate Tracey at all, he was pretty cool (not as funny as Brock, but still) .. I also liked the Orange isles in general
> 
> 
> Max is often annoying, but thats in-character for a 7 y.o. snotty kid


I never understood the Tracey hate


----------



## Dark (Dec 28, 2018)

But yes Brock > All


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2018)

Dark said:


> I never understood the Tracey hate


it was mostly cause he was Brocks replacement


----------



## shaantu (Dec 28, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> real talk - I dont hate Tracey at all, he was pretty cool (not as funny as Brock, but still) .. I also liked the Orange isles in general
> 
> 
> Max is often annoying, but thats in-character for a 7 y.o. snotty kid


I also don't mind Tracey, but he will always be compared to Brock and thats where he loses.
but yeah Max is a bit annoying 

did Ash have a proper rival in gen3? because I can't remember


----------



## shaantu (Dec 28, 2018)

Max killed Lucario yesterday by giving him that chocolate Kappa
stupid kid


----------



## Dark (Dec 28, 2018)

Kappa


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2018)

shaantu said:


> did Ash have a proper rival in gen3?





but a real proper one ? nope IIRC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 28, 2018)

watching Johto marathon made me wanna play gen2 games so I think I'm gonna play HeartGold on emu later

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2018)

shaantu said:


> gonna play HeartGold


Soul Silver > HG 

Lugia > Ho-Oh


----------



## Dark (Dec 28, 2018)

It made me go play Pokemon Vortex (replica of Pokemon Crater) before Pokemon Lets Go was out

I was this close to buying it but I said no thank you to that paywall of a switch


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 28, 2018)

shaantu said:


> watching it on Twitch with chat is more entertaining, especially the movies
> not sure if I would do a marathon by myself alone, anime is sometimes hard to watch because of fillers


Ok, that sounds like more fun indeed.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 28, 2018)

Max

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2018)

shaantu said:


> Max


May in movie 9 

movie 9 in general 


the water/underwater scenes are 10/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 28, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> May in movie 9
> 
> movie 9 in general
> 
> ...


Ash has new VA and it doesn't sound so good, I'm used to the original one


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2018)

yeah the new VAs suck

unfortunate


I hope it gets better by later seasons


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 28, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> May in movie 9



May was one of the best female companions Ash has ever had. Too bad she comes with that little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in tow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 28, 2018)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> May was one of the best female companions Ash has ever had. Too bad she comes with that little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in tow.


if she only wasn't 10 years old


----------



## shaantu (Dec 28, 2018)

but imo its Misty>May>Dawn

poor Max


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2018)

Manaphy the Prince of the Oceans
Kyogre the King


----------



## shaantu (Dec 28, 2018)

so there was a pirate, Aquaman theme and SSJ Ash but not an actual Pokemon battle 
damn, I liked the animation but the plot was fucking awful  
it was so weird when that Phantom guy was doing whatever he wants in the Temple of the Sea and 5 Twerps were just standing doing literally nothing except yelling "stop it"
and Team Rocket was completely irrelevant


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2018)

pokemon barely has a plot anyway, the feels and fun are much more important IMO


----------



## shaantu (Dec 28, 2018)

I get it, but I still feel unsatisfied 
I guess its time to play some SoulSilver, its time to defeat that friend Bugsy


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2018)

@shaantu who is your #1 fav Johto pokemon ?

my has to be Ashes Bayleef (specifically Ashes, since she has the best cutest voice compared to Caseys Bayleef)

BAE BAE <3





but Totodile is also awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 28, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu who is your #1 fav Johto pokemon ?
> 
> my has to be Ashes Bayleef (specifically Ashes, since she has the best cutest voice compared to Caseys Bayleef)
> 
> ...


I liked Ash's Totodile because of its "totototo", it was so adorable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 29, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu you gonna watch Sinnoh movie today?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2018)

shaantu said:


> @Shiba D. Inu you gonna watch Sinnoh movie today?


nah, I hold off on those for later to time watching them at the same time as when twitch starts showing the Sinnoh episodes

its weird watching gen 4 pokemon and Dawn without having first seen the episodes with their introductions


----------



## shaantu (Dec 29, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> nah, I hold off on those for later to time watching them at the same time as when twitch starts showing the Sinnoh episodes
> 
> its weird watching gen 4 pokemon and Dawn without having first seen the episodes with their introductions


makes sense, did Twitch announce when they will broadcast gen4?


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 29, 2018)

And you might have mentioned this, but are you watching the dubs?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2018)

shaantu said:


> makes sense, did Twitch announce when they will broadcast gen4?


no 

maybe January, but probably February tbh




BlueDemon said:


> And you might have mentioned this, but are you watching the dubs?


yeah

most of Johto isnt even available subbed IIRC


----------



## shaantu (Dec 29, 2018)

Sinnoh is better because of no Max Kappa
but I remember I've watched this 7-8 years ago and it was guuuuud


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 29, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> most of Johto isnt even available subbed IIRC


Yeah, I was just curious, since I haven't watched dubs anymore since I've had access to the Internet. But on TV I watched it in German back then.


----------



## Steven (Dec 29, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> And you might have mentioned this, but are you watching the dubs?


Burningseries or Pokemontube

Best region is still Kanto


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 29, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> Burningseries or Pokemontube
> 
> Best region is still Kanto


Nah, I was asking about the Twitch streams, don't wanna know where I can watch it lol


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 29, 2018)

@Soca why's Mariko banned?


----------



## Steven (Dec 29, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Nah, I was asking about the Twitch streams, don't wanna know where I can watch it lol


Ok


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2018)

@shaantu Houndad episode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 29, 2018)

Togepi was truly a lucker


----------



## shaantu (Dec 29, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu pick your favorite legendary from birds, dogs, tower (although I know its Lugia), regis and weather trio 
mine is: Articuno, Raikou, Lugia, Registeel and Rayquaza

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2018)

shaantu said:


> @Shiba D. Inu pick your favorite legendary from birds, dogs, tower (although I know its Lugia), regis and weather trio
> mine is: Articuno, Raikou, Lugia, Registeel and Rayquaza


Articuno
Suicune
Lugia daddy 
Regirock
Rayquaza of course, though I like all 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 29, 2018)

shaantu said:


> dogs



Man this triggers me so much. 

The Johto trio are cats, not dogs.

Entei = Lion
Raikou = Sabertooth Tiger
Suicune = Leopard

Mine's Raikou btw.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 29, 2018)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Man this triggers me so much.
> 
> The Johto trio are cats, not dogs.
> 
> ...


oh shit
from now on they are dogs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2018)

they are weird catdog pokethings


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2018)

@shaantu lets see 

1) favorite gen 1 starter (counting initial non-evolved forms only) ?
2) favorite gen 1 starter (counting all forms, inc evolved & Megas) ?
3) favorite gen 2 starter (counting initial non-evolved forms only) ?
4) favorite gen 2 starter (counting all forms, inc evolved) ?
5) favorite Eeveelution ?


----------



## shaantu (Dec 29, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu lets see
> 
> 1) favorite gen 1 starter (counting initial non-evolved forms only) ?
> 2) favorite gen 1 starter (counting all forms, inc evolved & Megas) ?
> ...


hm
1) Squirtle, the Squirtle Squad was the best and I used to speedrun Pokemon games so it was best choice to use it
2) Mega Charizard X looks dope
3) Totodile
4) Meganium
5) as a kid I loved Flareon because of his fire type, now it's Glaceon and Espeon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2018)

shaantu said:


> hm
> 1) Squirtle, the Squirtle Squad was the best and I used to speedrun Pokemon games so it was best choice to use it
> 2) Mega Charizard X looks dope
> 3) Totodile
> ...


mine (counting anime versions and Ashes versions):
1) probably Bulbasaur, then Charmander
2) Chadizard >> all .. and yes, Charizard X is dope too
3) this is probably the hardest choice here for me, all 3 are great, by far my favorite starters atm (and one of the main reasons I love Johto) .. maybe Totodile >= Cyndaquil >= Chiko
4) BAEleef (especially Ashes), but its only slightly ahead of Totodile and the other 2 non-evolved starters
5) only actualy seen the first 5 of the 8 so far, #1 gotta be Umbreon, followed by Espeon, followed by Jolteon .. I like Glaceons look too though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 29, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> mine (counting anime versions and Ashes versions):
> 1) probably Bulbasaur, then Charmander
> 2) Chadizard >> all .. and yes, Charizard X is dope too
> 3) this is probably the hardest choice here for me, all 3 are great, by far my favorite starters atm (and one of the main reasons I love Johto) .. maybe Totodile >= Cyndaquil >= Chiko
> ...


I agree about Johto starters, it's so hard to pick the best one especially after seeing Ash's starters. All of Ash's starters were cute and likeable in their own way (Totodile was always full of energy and liked to troll Ash, Chikorita had that cute "chiko chiko" and Cyndaquil was a shy baby who had to be taken care of.) I remember that episode when 3 of them had an argue and then got trapped in a cave with entrance blocked by Snorlax. It was so adorable when they made peace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2018)

shaantu said:


> I remember that episode when 3 of them had an argue and then got trapped in a cave with entrance blocked by Snorlax. It was so adorable when they made peace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 30, 2018)

@shaantu 






btw its so weird that in the entirety of Johto we barely see Cyndaquils evolved forms - no Typhlosion at all and Quilava only briefly at the very end of Johto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Dec 30, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mega Charizard X so gud but it's so sad to see Articuno got stomped so easily 

imo Cyndaquil was kinda underused Pokemon in the anime series, Ash wasn't using it as often as he used Chikorita or Totodile.
shame it didn't evolve in Johto, it had a chance to undergo great change imo
maybe anime producers just don't like Typhlosion ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Dark (Dec 30, 2018)

New chapter?


----------



## shaantu (Dec 30, 2018)

Twitch chat found a new friend for Tracey and Max


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 30, 2018)

at least Shaymin is cute


----------



## shaantu (Dec 30, 2018)

damn, I just checked the forum on mobile while I was logged off and it looks so ugly then checked in on PC and looks even worse 
forget about light skin, because it's a matter of preference but there are no avatars and sigs in threads, some of emotes aren't even loading and tbh it makes forum kinda unreadable, at least for me. no wonder people don't come in here so often
has this always been a case?


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 30, 2018)

That global notice is looking good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Dec 31, 2018)

IT'S 2019 !!!


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 31, 2018)

Over 4 hours left for me.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 31, 2018)

1:36 am here and I dont even feel drunk yet


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 31, 2018)

Gledania said:


> IT'S 2019 !!!



My new year's resolution is to watch Law bring Drake to extinction.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy new year everyone!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaantu (Jan 1, 2019)

fk my head hurts so much, I hate 2019 already


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Mariko (Jan 1, 2019)

shaantu said:


> fk my head hurts so much, I hate 2019 already



Stop drinking.


----------



## Dark (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## shaantu (Jan 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Stop drinking.


never


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 2, 2019)

this is adorable


----------



## shaantu (Jan 2, 2019)

just give us Totodile dancing emote


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Jan 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaantu (Jan 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 2, 2019)

it's Mew Convo now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 2, 2019)

title changed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 2, 2019)

> But when people encounter too much cuteness, the result can be something scientists call "cute aggression."
> 
> People "just have this flash of thinking: 'I want to crush it' or 'I want to squeeze it until pops' or 'I want to punch it,' " says , a psychologist in the Graduate School of Education at the University of California, Riverside.



Shit man.


----------



## Soca (Jan 2, 2019)

That's some psychotic ass logic lol ain't nobody trying to crush cute things


----------



## shaantu (Jan 2, 2019)

Soca said:


> That's some psychotic ass logic lol ain't nobody trying to crush cute things


maybe except for ugly and sad ppl because they are jealous of cuteness


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 2, 2019)

Soca said:


> That's some psychotic ass logic lol ain't nobody trying to crush cute things





> I despise anything that I regard as being too "cute," so I am glad to know that I am not the only person who has such desires. This is very informative, and is a partial explanation of why I have no desire to have pets or children (the other part being that I cannot spare any time or money for them).


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 2, 2019)

Can  compete with its superior clone?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 2, 2019)

original is far cuter




Mewtwo is someone who would shank u in a dark alley


----------



## shaantu (Jan 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Can  compete with its superior clone?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 2, 2019)

but yeah I love both, as a kid I was scared of Mewtwo


----------



## shaantu (Jan 2, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu no Hoenn on Twitch in January   damn, I hope they will broadcast it after Doctor Who


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 2, 2019)

shaantu said:


> @Shiba D. Inu no Hoenn on Twitch in January   damn, I hope they will broadcast it after Doctor Who


  a month of Doctor Who

Hoenn in February at best 

at this rate no Sinnoh before March


----------



## shaantu (Jan 2, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> a month of Doctor Who
> 
> Hoenn in February at best
> 
> at this rate no Sinnoh before March


they will probably broadcast something different than Pokemon after Hoenn anyway  so looks like April or May


----------



## Gledania (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## shaantu (Jan 2, 2019)

Gledania said:


>


it's  thread now


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 2, 2019)

@shaantu 
- who is your #1 all-time single favorite any pokemon ?
- who is your #1 all-time single favorite legendary/mythical ?
- do you like Ashes Pikachu ? I've seen Pikachu haters  or who say he is annoying


----------



## shaantu (Jan 2, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu
> - who is your #1 all-time single favorite any pokemon ?
> - who is your #1 all-time single favorite legendary/mythical ?
> - do you like Ashes Pikachu ? I've seen Pikachu haters  or who say he is annoying


It is so hard to choose when there are so many of Pokemon I like 

1. I always liked Scyther ever since I was a kid. It was so badass in the anime and I love its design, while playing Red/Blue catching Scyther was always my main objective
2. Damn, a week ago I'd say it's   but after Sinnoh movies I like Darkrai and Arceus as well, so not sure on this one. From legendaries it's probably Lugia, but Rayquaza and gen4 legendaries are close.
3. Personally I hate Pikachus design from games, that fatass Pikachu looks ugly and it was annoying while speedrunning Pokemon Gold. It could ruin your over 3 hours run at the very end of game 
But Ash's Pikachu is completely different case. It looks good, is very strong and loyal, had a lot of great scenes, it gives great leadership to rest of the team. How can people dislike Ash's Pikachu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 2, 2019)

shaantu said:


> It is so hard to choose when there are so many of Pokemon I like
> 
> 1. I always liked Scyther ever since I was a kid. It was so badass in the anime and I love its design, while playing Red/Blue catching Scyther was always my main objective
> 2. Damn, a week ago I'd say it's   but after Sinnoh movies I like Darkrai and Arceus as well, so not sure on this one. From legendaries it's probably Lugia, but Rayquaza and gen4 legendaries are close.
> ...


 agreed on #3 for sure .. Pika Pika 


#1 - nigh-impossible to say .. all close between the following (anime versions):
- Charizard 
- Pikachu
- Psyduck 
- Totodile
- Bayleef
- Mew
- Dragonite (any Dragonite really, just love orange Barney)
- Ninetales <3 <3 <3 
- Raichu (super underrated and overshadowed by Pika IMO  )
... holy shit Im such a genwunner 


#2 - Mew or Lugia  maybe Mew slight edge for the cuteness

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaantu (Jan 2, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> agreed on #3 for sure .. Pika Pika
> 
> 
> #1 - nigh-impossible to say .. all close between the following (anime versions):
> ...



Shiny Ninetales looks so great 

There are so many Pokemon that its just impossible to choose. I mean, its already hard to pick favourite starter so picking a one from all of them is even harder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 2, 2019)

My favorite pokemon is probably Blackwargreymon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 2, 2019)

@shaantu I love twitch chat reactions to *Machoke* me daddy


----------



## shaantu (Jan 2, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu I love twitch chat reactions to *Machoke* me daddy


Whaat I havent seen that


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 2, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Whaat I havent seen that


whenever a Machoke shows up (especially when owned by a woman/granny, which is suspiciously often)


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 2, 2019)

Blackwargreymon is the best pokemon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 2, 2019)

@shaantu  this is hilarious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 2, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu  this is hilarious


Lmao that Milftail


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 3, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Mewtwo is someone who would shank u in a dark alley


You want me to beat you with Mew2 in Smash?



shaantu said:


> but yeah I love both, as a kid I was scared of Mewtwo


Mewtwo is the GOAT Pokémon villain.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Kinjin (Jan 3, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Blackwargreymon is the best pokemon.


I know right. Do you remember when Goku was sent to the shadow realm by Akainu after he lost to the Fire Nation? Then Piccolo got his first Bakugan from Kaiba that he previously bought from Brock. Shit was lit.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 3, 2019)

Arcanine. 

Dragonite and Milotic are cool too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 3, 2019)

Ok fine my favorite is Mewtwo. Best non-legendary is Dragonite.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Arcanine.


the LEGENDARY arcanine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 3, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> the LEGENDARY arcanine



The only non-legendary Pokemon to be called legendary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> The only non-legendary Pokemon to be called legendary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 3, 2019)

Y'all watch the punisher?


Comes back on the same day OP does. It's gonna be a good day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 3, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> this thread is now the NF pokemon central
> 
> deal with it, sister



( ° ͜ʖ͡°)╭∩╮


----------



## shaantu (Jan 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> ( ° ͜ʖ͡°)╭∩╮


you don't like Pokemon, mom?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2019)

i think she hates everything except Luffy


----------



## shaantu (Jan 3, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i think she hates everything except Luffy


and me


----------



## Mariko (Jan 3, 2019)

shaantu said:


> you don't like Pokemon, mom?



You really want your mom to play pokemon before your school mates? The bullying would be top tier ya know...


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 3, 2019)

The mans best friend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> The mans best friend.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> You really want your mom to play pokemon before your school mates? The bullying would be top tier ya know...


but you know, hating it makes you look lame in front of them. And I'm embarrassed too...


----------



## Mariko (Jan 3, 2019)

shaantu said:


> but you know, hating it makes you look lame in front of them. And I'm embarrassed too...



Tell them your mom has pokemons for adults


----------



## shaantu (Jan 3, 2019)

look, I even have my own Pokemon and I'm wearing Law's outfit


----------



## shaantu (Jan 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> Tell them your mom has pokemons for adults


what


----------



## Bernkastel (Jan 3, 2019)

Have you guys watched the "i choose you" movie?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 3, 2019)

Just watched bird box ...

Fuck sake I feel weird now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## shaantu (Jan 3, 2019)

white bird legendary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 3, 2019)

good movie for the end of the marathon, I'm completely unfamiliar with gen5 and I had no trouble with understanding what was going on because Iris and Cilian didn't even do anything, didn't see any Pokemon from Ash's Unova team. And Team Rocket just had few cameos
And Victini is just as cute as

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2019)

Victini is Mew tier cute, yeah

good songs too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 3, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> The only non-legendary Pokemon to be called legendary.



What about Dragonite, Tyranitar, Metagross, Salamence, Garchomp, Hydreigon, Goodra, and Kommo-o?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2019)

none of those are legendary


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 3, 2019)

They're pseudo-legendaries.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2019)

yeah, but pseudo isnt the same as legendary

+ its a fan-term only


Arcaboss is officially called _Legendary pokemon_


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Etherborn (Jan 3, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yeah, but pseudo isnt the same as legendary
> 
> + its a fan-term only
> 
> ...



I mean, the term is there for a reason. They all have higher base stats than some legendaries.


----------



## Soca (Jan 3, 2019)

Bernkastel said:


> Have you guys watched the "i choose you" movie?


The only poke movies I've watched in my life was the first and the one with Lugia. That was my shit as a kid


----------



## Bernkastel (Jan 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> The only poke movies I've watched in my life was the first and the one with Lugia. That was my shit as a kid


Well its about Ash's beginning..how he started etc. and some classic scenes from the original remade.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2019)

@shaantu twitch ships Gary-Ash so hard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 4, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu twitch ships Gary-Ash so hard



I thought the marathon is over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2019)

its ending in like ~7-8 episodes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 4, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> its ending in like ~7-8 episodes


then I guess I know now what I'm gonna watch for the next 3 hours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 4, 2019)

Someone here should put his avatar back.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Someone here should put his avatar back.


you better leave Dragonite alone 
also whats up with that doge obsession of yours


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2019)

bear wants to hump me


----------



## Gledania (Jan 4, 2019)

shaantu said:


> you better leave Dragonite alone
> also whats up with that doge obsession of yours



When I joined the forum he was Shiba.

When this forum end , he will still be Shiba.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> When I joined the forum he was Shiba.
> 
> When this forum end , he will still be Shiba.


why


----------



## Gledania (Jan 4, 2019)

shaantu said:


> why



I hate change.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I hate change.


everyone is changing, even you


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I hate change.


noob


----------



## Gledania (Jan 4, 2019)

shaantu said:


> everyone is changing, even you



Stsy as you are. You're fine


----------



## shaantu (Jan 4, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu twitch ships Gary-Ash so hard


damn Gary just roasted Ash


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2019)

@shaantu random _John Dickson_ winning league, Gary retires pokemon training at 10 y.o.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 4, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu random _John Dickson_ winning league, Gary retires pokemon training at 10 y.o.




looks like fucking Twitch decided not to broadcast the last 2 episodes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2019)

the schedule says up to 64

twitch better show them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2019)

shaantu said:


> looks like fucking Twitch decided not to broadcast the last 2 episodes


blame OLAF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 4, 2019)

I blame Max

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 4, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> blame OLAF


oh and fucking Olaf too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 4, 2019)

Misty


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Misty


Pikachu lvl reset back to start by plot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 4, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Pikachu lvl reset back to start by plot



can't wait to see Hoenn already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2019)

fuck I think I actualy have Poke withdrawal 

Im itching to just start watching Sinnoh right now on my own and then watch it again with twitch later, whenever they show it


 I should do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 4, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> fuck I think I actualy have Poke withdrawal
> 
> Im itching to just start watching Sinnoh right now on my own and then watch it again with twitch later, whenever they show it
> 
> ...


DO IT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2019)

that instrumental main theme they play at the very end of the streams is so fucking good 




it sounds so differently without the words IMHO


----------



## shaantu (Jan 4, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> that instrumental main theme they play at the very end of the streams is so fucking good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually I was singing it when they played it


----------



## Mariko (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2019)

Marie said:


>


do you want to be the very best like noone ever was ?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 4, 2019)

Marie said:


>


----------



## Mariko (Jan 4, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> do you want to be the very best like noone ever was ?



Wuuaat?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 4, 2019)

I want the next Chapter so fucking bad


----------



## shaantu (Jan 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I want the next Chapter so fucking bad


can't wait to see Drake taking an L?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 4, 2019)

shaantu said:


> can't wait to see Drake taking an L?



Can't wait to see some fans here cry from frustration


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 4, 2019)

Spoiler pic of the next chapter.


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2019)

Sanji will be selling dino steaks soon


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 4, 2019)

Sanji and Law avoid fighting Drake and co. Kamazou or another strong samurai ends up clashing with the trio.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 4, 2019)

We know how it will end ....


----------



## Soca (Jan 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> We know how it will end ....


I'm just now noticing your sig.

My man you make some wild ass bets. Zoro fighting King and Orochi? You think Jinbei died off screen?


Goodness..


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2019)

bear has suicidal tendencies


----------



## Gledania (Jan 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> I'm just now noticing your sig.
> 
> My man you make some wild ass bets. Zoro fighting King and Orochi? You think Jinbei died off screen?
> 
> ...




The best bets are the deadliest ones.

And I take them both 


Edit: Just noticed the saitama emoji ...


----------



## shaantu (Jan 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The best bets are the deadliest ones.
> 
> And I take them both


Especially when you get nothing if you win.

Told you its shit bets

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Jan 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> We know how it will end ....



Law>Kidd


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 4, 2019)

Poor @Gledania will face a 3-month ban. Wouldn't a 1-month ban have been sufficient? 

Then again Astro also lost a bet against Pocalypse before and was banned for a day instead a whole month lol


----------



## Soca (Jan 4, 2019)

Yea a whole 3 months ban is excessive. 1 day to 1 week is better


----------



## Steven (Jan 4, 2019)

3 months without @Gledania...

I will miss his top tier posts

Jk i like you bearboy


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2019)

Gledania himself decided & set the 3 months ban length, noone asked him 

so obviously he has to do it in full


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2019)

@shaantu I started D&P 


this sudden rock theme in pokemon took me by surprise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 4, 2019)

People are already going with the idea that Zoro will not defeat him ....


Just wait


----------



## shaantu (Jan 5, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu I started D&P
> 
> 
> this sudden rock theme in pokemon took me by surprise


I like 2nd and 3rd opening of Sinnoh more


----------



## Steven (Jan 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> People are already going with the idea that Zoro will not defeat him ....
> 
> 
> Just wait


Zorro>bepo


----------



## shaantu (Jan 5, 2019)

Vivi>Bepo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 5, 2019)

Carue > Bepo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 5, 2019)

@Ye Xiu @mob you two just put a brother over 5 Mil, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Jan 5, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Ye Xiu @mob you two just put a brother over 5 Mil, much appreciated



So you're that kind of whore who practice rep circles? 

FFS what's the point of getting fake ratings to begin with? 

It reminds me them dudes making surgery to have fake muscles, or ppl creating fake profiles to like their own posts.

I'm deceived.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 5, 2019)

@Marie I love my #AG brothers and they love me back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Jan 5, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Marie I love my #AG brothers and they love me back


when do we begin zero yonkoset plan


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 5, 2019)

@shaantu watching Pokemon without twitch feels so weird 

but D&P is good so far
Dawn is much more fun than I thought she would be 

I quickly looked up her full pokemon team on bulbapedia and Pachirisu is so cute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 5, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu watching Pokemon without twitch feels so weird
> 
> but D&P is good so far
> Dawn is much more fun than I thought she would be
> ...


Bunnery and Pachirisu best Dawn's Pokemon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Jan 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> It reminds me them dudes making surgery to have fake muscles,


Our rep power is quite real though. Indeed, it won't be too long until we can oneshot Yonko Set.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> So you're that kind of whore who practice rep circles?



Indeed. No-one likes him. Do you think he could become gold otherwise?

He's well known to go around negging people. But, did you know that after a certain group of posters decided to begin negging him back he was the first to run to the mods and RAT?



These are his own words.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 5, 2019)

> GM left his cave to go after little old me






> become gold


so thats what you're mad about


----------



## God Movement (Jan 5, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> > GM left his cave to go after little old me



I took my foot off your neck for a while, because the mods wouldn't shut the fuck up and let me crush your windpipe. The pressure is now firmly back on.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 5, 2019)

God Movement said:


> I took my foot off your neck for a while, because the mods wouldn't shut the fuck up and let me crush your windpipe. The pressure is now firmly back on.


see a shrink


----------



## Mariko (Jan 5, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Our rep power is quite real though. Indeed, it won't be too long until we can oneshot Yonko Set.



Well, if fictional rep powers make you feel more self-confident, important or stronger I wont judge... 

As long as you feel good here, the rest is pointless I guess. 




Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Marie I love my #AG brothers and they love me back



Same remark. If you feel better this way... I'm fine with it. 

It just makes the whole rep system totally pointless, but well. Each person takes it has he wants to I guess. 

I'm myself really proud of my authentic reps. They're all making a rainbow of love my beloved friends here offered me 



God Movement said:


> Indeed. No-one likes him. Do you think he could become gold otherwise?
> 
> He's well known to go around negging people. But, did you know that after a certain group of posters decided to begin negging him back he was the first to run to the mods and RAT?
> 
> ...



My point wasn't to start another stupid war though.

I like that stupid doge. And I like you too. 

I like you all tbh.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> It just makes the whole rep system totally pointless, but well


rep was all the shiz on the old forum when there were no ratings 


I just realized I dont even remember how the old NF forum used to look anymore  even though most of my 100K posts were made back then rather on the new one


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 5, 2019)

@shaantu only real complain so far is Team Rockets Sinnoh motto 

much worse than the original and probably worse than Hoenns too IMO


they should have never changed the Kanto-Johto one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 5, 2019)

HAHAHAHA!  

French' "yellow vests" Revolution intensifies!

Here some revos -real revos! breaking a ministry department door and invading it in the center of Paris. 

The concerned minister had to flee like the little shit he is by a backdoor with the police.

Don't mistake folks. THIS IS REVOLUTION!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> HAHAHAHA!
> 
> French' "yellow vests" Revolution intensifies!
> 
> ...


> politics 


give me pokemanz or dumb shonen any day


----------



## Mariko (Jan 5, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> > politics
> 
> 
> give me pokemanz or dumb shonen any day



You stupid Doge!

This is IRL OP here in France!

The Revos are taking Mariejois in despite of the admirals who're hurting/killing many ppl (real shit bro, a dozen death already and hundreds badly injured revos by the cops, who're using military weapons against the french ppl).

IRL manga here bwo! Serious shit happening! And each act starts every saturday since 8 weeks now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> You stupid Doge!
> 
> This is IRL OP here in France!
> 
> ...




so who is Dragon, who is Sabo, who is CDs/Gorosei


----------



## shaantu (Jan 5, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu only real complain so far is Team Rockets Sinnoh motto
> 
> much worse than the original and probably worse than Hoenns too IMO
> 
> ...


iirc it had a lot of variations, I've watched polish dub and it wasn't that bad, but nothing beats the original one


----------



## shaantu (Jan 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> You stupid Doge!
> 
> This is IRL OP here in France!
> 
> ...


whats their main goal


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 5, 2019)

shaantu said:


> iirc it had a lot of variations, I've watched polish dub and it wasn't that bad, but nothing beats the original one


the one thing thats definitely a huge plus for later series is that starting from around D&P ep 120+ it becomes 16:9 aspect ratio

thats soo much better and more pleasant to watch than 4:3


----------



## shaantu (Jan 5, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> the one thing thats definitely a huge plus for later series is that starting from around D&P ep 120+ it becomes 16:9 aspect ratio
> 
> thats soo much better and more pleasant to watch than 4:3


where are you at right now


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 5, 2019)

only seen the first ~15+ for now, Im pacing it pretty slow

I want this to last while twitch shows Dr. Who, since I dont think I will watch B/W right after this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 5, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> so who is Dragon, who is Sabo, who is CDs/Gorosei



Here the main chars bwo!

Dragon: "Eric Drouet", the leader of the yellow vests protest.



Sabo: "Maxime Nicolle", his fellow subordinate.



Koala: "Priscillia Ludosky", the brain.



CDs: The President staff/ministers



The Gorosei: President Macron himself.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Here the main chars bwo!
> 
> Dragon: "Eric Drouet", the leader of the yellow vests protest.
> 
> ...


and the best part

its not off-paneled like Reverie


----------



## Mariko (Jan 5, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> and the best part
> 
> its not off-paneled like Reverie





Baka! 

On the other hand, the international medias try to off panel it since the yellow vests protest went out of France and is now in many europeans countries.

But it could come to you murricans. When frenchies revo, the world does. 

Mark my words!


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Baka!
> 
> On the other hand, the international medias try to off panel it since the yellow vests protest went out of France and is now in many europeans countries.
> 
> ...



So why are you sitting at home and posting on a chinese weeb forum about how awesome this revolution is instead of going out and help your revo brothers and sisters by taking part in the revolution yourself?

Are you Spandam?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 5, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> So why are you sitting at home and posting on a chinese weeb forum about how awesome this revolution is instead of going out and help your revo brothers and sisters by taking part in the revolution yourself?
> 
> Are you Spandam?



Good point.

This said I don't live in Paris anymore.

But I do what I can. Don't worry. Revolution needs both brave men and a good logisticians.

And as a politic specialist I'm more on the logistic side.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 5, 2019)

Meanwhile every 60 seconds in africa....


One minute pass ...


----------



## Gledania (Jan 5, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu ....

Do you plan on changing name ? I heard you did 3 time now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 5, 2019)

I 100% have at least 1 more name change

dont plan to change atm though


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 6, 2019)

Marie said:


> Good point.
> 
> This said I don't live in Paris anymore.
> 
> ...


Didn't know there was another revolution going on in France. What are they fighting for this time? Corruption?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 6, 2019)

Don King said:


> Didn't know there was another revolution going on in France. What are they fighting for this time? Corruption?



Among other things, mainly the unfair economical politic that gives billions to the richests while the majority is starving and also the lack of democracy. Exactly the reasons why the French Revolution happened in 1789.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2019)

@Marie Why do you disagree ?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm thinking about changing my nickname, but I can't think of a good one


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2019)

@shaantu Change it to Gledinos.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I'm thinking about changing my nickname, but I can't think of a good one


Shaymin

Kappa


----------



## shaantu (Jan 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @shaantu Change it to Gledinos.


meh



Shiba D. Inu said:


> Shaymin
> 
> Kappa


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2019)

shaantu said:


> meh



White rabbit


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2019)

@shaantu try the anime Druaga no tou.

*The Tower of Druaga: The Aegis of Uruk *is the first season.

It's pretty funny and cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @shaantu try the anime Druaga no tou.
> 
> *The Tower of Druaga: The Aegis of Uruk *is the first season.
> 
> It's pretty funny and cool.


hmmm, maybe I'll check it


----------



## shaantu (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm watching the ceremony from church on Twitch
what am I doing with my life 

atleast Twitch chat is very entertaining


----------



## Garcher (Jan 6, 2019)

@Bernkastel 
This scene cracked me up


----------



## Bernkastel (Jan 6, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> @Bernkastel
> This scene cracked me up


Omg i had forgotten that 
The sprite in your avy brings memories from when umineko had the trolliest faces ever.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 6, 2019)

Bernkastel said:


> Omg i had forgotten that
> The sprite in your avy brings memories from when umineko had the trolliest faces ever.


I played 1-4 with the Steam/PC sprites and without voices ...
going to play 5-8 with ps3 sprites and voices now, Beato's laugh is just the best 

George styling on Gaap was also pretty ridiculous with lines like "George attacked from the sky like a dragon" "he adjusted his glasses mid-air"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 6, 2019)

@Gledania 

What's that shit with your sig?  

Are you making fun of the dozens africans who are actually dying each minute in Africa?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Gledania
> 
> What's that shit with your sig?
> 
> Are you making fun of the dozens africans who are actually dying each minute in Africa?



What if I putted "Every 60 second in america , one minute passes" ? Would you think I'm mocking dozens of American for getting fat over the years ? 



I merely made a statement. 60 sec in africa = 1 minute.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 6, 2019)

I don't understand your sig, the fuck is this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I don't understand your sig, the fuck is this



A captain obvious Joke.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 6, 2019)

She's right. It's not funny..


----------



## shaantu (Jan 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> A captain obvious Joke.


its weird af
just put Juvia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2019)

shaantu said:


> its weird af
> just put Juvia



NVM ... seem's like I need to find something more funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> NVM ... seem's like I need to find something more funny.



The sig is too big anyways.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> The sig is too big anyways.



I'll put the strongest Yonko then


----------



## DeVision (Jan 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I'll put the strongest Yonko then



Good choice.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good choice.



I see a kaido fan here.



Kaido > Shanks


----------



## shaantu (Jan 6, 2019)

Vivi>Kaido


----------



## Mariko (Jan 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What if I putted "Every 60 second in america , one minute passes" ? Would you think I'm mocking dozens of American for getting fat over the years ?
> .






Yes.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Vivi>Kaido



Reiju Ain Robin > Vivi/Nami > The rest.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Shiba D. Inu ....
> 
> Do you plan on changing name ? I heard you did 3 time now.


I count 5 name changes.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I count 5 name changes.



How did he call himself in the past ?

What about you ?


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> How did he call himself in the past ?
> 
> What about you ?


I always had this name except for Halloween.

As for Shiba: Fluttershy, Aspect, Neltharion, Weiss and Weiss Lucifer.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2019)

How about we agree to disagree my dear Bitch.D.Inu ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## shaantu (Jan 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> How about we agree to disagree my dear Bitch.D.Inu ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> How about we agree to disagree my dear Bitch.D.Inu ?


I just wanted to see if you get triggered by all ratings or only 'tier specialist'

got my answer


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I just wanted to see if you get triggered by all ratings or only 'tier specialist'
> 
> got my answer



I just wanted to know why changing.

First Tier speacalist , then goda , and now disagree.

Make up your mind dogy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I just wanted to know why changing.
> 
> First Tier speacalist , then goda , and now disagree.
> 
> Make up your mind dogy.


I like variety


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 6, 2019)

It's time for you to sleep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> It's time for you to sleep.


damn I was thinking about changing my name after Pokemon, have my 3 candidates and Darkrai is one of them lol
but I can't decide anyway so I'll probably stick to the current one


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 6, 2019)

shaantu said:


> damn I was thinking about changing my name after Pokemon, have my 3 candidates and Darkrai is one of them lol


Naming yourself after a Pokémon is rather unimaginative


----------



## shaantu (Jan 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Naming yourself after a Pokémon is rather unimaginative


I really like their names

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 6, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I really like their names


Who are your 2 other candidates?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Who are your 2 other candidates?


Aerodactyl and Glaceon


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 6, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Aerodactyl and Glaceon


Glaceon it is then. Would fit more with Vivi sets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2019)

Glaceon is cool (pun intended  )



@shaantu I still love Gary MOTHERFUCKIN Oak but damn Paul is shaping up an actual intense rival that Ash was missing in the first 3 gens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 6, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Glaceon is cool (pun intended  )
> 
> 
> 
> @shaantu I still love Gary MOTHERFUCKIN Oak but damn Paul is shaping up an actual intense rival that Ash was missing in the first 3 gens


well no surprise. Paul's a dick but he's a really great rival, cares only about Pokemon strength and winning. Opposes well with Ash's character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 6, 2019)

Stop that Pokeshit already and yall watch this video.

The Yellow Vest protest -aka the IRL Mariejois arc, seen by an english/US team.

I'm so proud of my ppl!


----------



## shaantu (Jan 6, 2019)

Marie said:


> Stop that Pokeshit already and yall watch this video.
> 
> The Yellow Vest protest -aka the IRL Mariejois arc, seen by an english/US team.
> 
> I'm so proud of my ppl!


So they are protesting for 2 months and nothing changed? I admire strikers' resistance, but it looks like the government doesn't give a single fuck about them


----------



## Mariko (Jan 6, 2019)

shaantu said:


> So they are protesting for 2 months and nothing changed? I admire strikers' resistance, but it looks like the government doesn't give a single fuck about them



Lol. They'd like to. But 75% of the french ppl support the protest, and believe me they're shitting their pants right now. 

Check the video I shared here yesterday. Some protesters even invaded a ministry, forcing the concerned minister and his staff to flee like the bitches they are. 

We french are used to it. We already took down many governments. And the current one knows it perfectly.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 6, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol. They'd like to. But 75% of the french ppl support the protest, and believe me they're shitting their pants right now.
> 
> Check the video I shared here yesterday. Some protesters even invaded a ministry, forcing the concerned minister and his staff to flee like the bitches they are.
> 
> We french are used to it. We already took down many governments. And the current one knows it perfectly.



Tell us more about what's up.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 6, 2019)

Marie said:


> Stop that Pokeshit already and yall watch this video.
> 
> The Yellow Vest protest -aka the IRL Mariejois arc, seen by an english/US team.
> 
> I'm so proud of my ppl!


*I wonder if   support the yellow vest just to become the next leader of your nation and it's look likes the YV group is already being corrupted by those with political agenda.*


----------



## Gledania (Jan 6, 2019)

Don King said:


> *I wonder if   support the yellow vest just to become the next leader of your nation and it's look likes the YV group is already being corrupted by those with political agenda.*




There is too many arabs in the yellow vest movement.

She wont suport it


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> There is too many arabs in the yellow vest movement.
> 
> She wont suport it


I didn't know she hates arabs.


----------



## Bernkastel (Jan 7, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> I played 1-4 with the Steam/PC sprites and without voices ...
> going to play 5-8 with ps3 sprites and voices now, Beato's laugh is just the best
> 
> George styling on Gaap was also pretty ridiculous with lines like "George attacked from the sky like a dragon" "he adjusted his glasses mid-air"


Yeah that laugh is just great..you make me wanna replay them too i have forgotten many little details like these


----------



## Gledania (Jan 7, 2019)

Don King said:


> I didn't know she hates arabs.



She's the trump of France


----------



## Dark (Jan 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> There is too many arabs in the yellow vest movement.


Source for this?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 7, 2019)

Dark said:


> Source for this?



Check some videos


----------



## Dark (Jan 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Check some videos


So it's an observation of yours and not news source?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 7, 2019)

Dark said:


> So it's an observation of yours and not news source?



Yes ? 

It's easily noticeable. Add blacks too.


----------



## Dark (Jan 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yes ?


The video you have seen could be an isolated case and other protests may not include that many arabs.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 7, 2019)

Dark said:


> The video you have seen could be an isolated case and other protests may not include that many arabs.



I'm following the mouvement since the beginning and I can tell you there is a lot of Black/arabs on it.

Ofc they are not necessarily the majority


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 7, 2019)

@Gledania also fake news, WTF!!!


----------



## Gledania (Jan 7, 2019)

Don King said:


> @Gledania also fake news, WTF!!!




??????


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> ??????





Dark said:


> So it's an observation of yours and not news source?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 7, 2019)

Dude.....

Most of my arab friends live in france....

I'm following the mouvement trough the media and I can guarantee you , you'll find a lot of arabs in it ...


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Dude.....
> 
> Most of my arab friends live in france....
> 
> I'm following the mouvement trough the media and I can guarantee you , you'll find a lot of arabs in it ...


Okay, I just thought when you said it that there was someone who count or a poll about the YV ethnic group.  Don't worry I don't doubt you it's a joke.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 7, 2019)

Don King said:


> Okay, I just thought when you said it that there was someone who count or a poll about the YV ethnic group.  Don't worry I don't doubt you it's a joke.



Know* (for the rep) not "not"


----------



## Gledania (Jan 7, 2019)

@shaantu how many character have a fairy tail copy paste face in Edens zero ?

 This is worse than boruto .... this is not even a father/son link ....


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @shaantu how many character have a fairy tail copy paste face in Edens zero ?


almost everyone?? Kappa


----------



## Gledania (Jan 7, 2019)

Don King said:


> almost everyone?? Kappa



Mashima is scared of making new faces or what ???


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Mashima is scared of making new faces or what ???


I don't know but it started with Rave he changed character a little bit and create FT.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @shaantu how many character have a fairy tail copy paste face in Edens zero ?
> 
> This is worse than boruto ....
> this is not even a father/son link ....



Lmao how could you compare Mashimas art to fucking Ikemoto
I can think of like 5 characters that look similar, the rest is fan service


----------



## Gledania (Jan 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Lmao how could you compare Mashimas art to fucking Ikemoto
> I can think of like 5 characters that look similar, the rest is fan service



I was speaking about face similarity.

At least in boruto you can use the genetic argument.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I was speaking about face similarity
> 
> At least in boruto you can use the genetic argument.


and what argument should Mashima use? he just draws how he likes and I don't see why people are making such a fuss out of it lol. He also likes doing fan service. tbh I like Shiki's design more than Natsu but its just my personal opinion
and he already showed that he can be creative by drawing new characters


----------



## Gledania (Jan 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> and what argument should Mashima use? he just draws how he likes and I don't see why people are making such a fuss out of it lol. He also likes doing fan service. tbh I like Shiki's design more than Natsu but its just my personal opinion
> and he already showed that he can be creative by drawing new characters




Well the guy is known for fan service anyway. But I prefer creating new char than reusing the same. I bet Elsie will be an Erza 2.0 in everything,  not only his face.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 7, 2019)

the thing about recycling character is that the fan of said character will automatically like the (new) character.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 7, 2019)

Don King said:


> the thing about recycling character is that the fan of said character will automatically like the (new) character.




If Oda make another manga after one piece , I would hate it if he Re-use previous design.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2019)

EZ is great so far


and characters being future space versions of FT chars is neat


----------



## shaantu (Jan 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Well the guy is known for fan service anyway. But I prefer creating new char than reusing the same. I bet Elsie will be an Erza 2.0 in everything,  not only his face.


you really should stop making bets


Don King said:


> the thing about recycling character is that the fan of said character will automatically like the (new) character.


you've got a point but it's not exactly the case. For me, character's personality matters a lot. So if mangaka redraws character and his personality is shit then I'd start hating it.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> If Oda make another manga after one piece , I would hate it if he Re-use previous design.


He's already doing it with female characters


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2019)

Elsie already differs from Erza in personality and in her role in the story/main party


----------



## Gledania (Jan 7, 2019)

FUCK SAKE GAME OF THRONE WORST SPOILER EVER


----------



## shaantu (Jan 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> FUCK SAKE GAME OF THRONE WORST SPOILER EVER


what
the video didn't spoil much


----------



## Gledania (Jan 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> what
> the video didn't spoil much



Winterfell is your means :


*Spoiler*: __ 



we arleady accepted you as ruler for the north, it's alright ....


Knowing the targarien burned jon's oncle and grand fatger I expect the north will refuse to submit....


----------



## shaantu (Jan 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Winterfell is your means :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Jon already pledged loyalty to Dany, so it's nothing surprising, there is no time for this shit in the last season


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 7, 2019)

>fairy tail and politics talk

Time to change the topic to football @Pocalypse @T.D.A @Astro @Mr. Black Leg 



Will Liverpool win the PL this season?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2019)

nop we are sticking to Pokemon


----------



## shaantu (Jan 7, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> nop we are sticking to Pokemon


Hoenn waiting room

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Hoenn waiting room


Corphish is the best & funniest Hoenn pokemon that the MCs had


prove me wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 7, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Corphish is the best & funniest Hoenn pokemon that the MCs had
> 
> 
> prove me wrong


No Hoenn Pokémon is as cool as Sceptile who beat a freaking Darkrai.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Will Liverpool win the PL this season?


One can only hope.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2019)

Ashes (hypothetical) Mega Sceptile *vs* Ashes (hypothetical) Mega Charizard X *vs* Ash-Greninja

who would be the strongest ?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 7, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Corphish is the best & funniest Hoenn pokemon that the MCs had
> 
> 
> prove me wrong


I will, once I watch Hoenn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 7, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ashes (hypothetical) Mega Sceptile *vs* Ashes (hypothetical) Mega Charizard X *vs* Ash-Greninja
> 
> who would be the strongest ?


Mega Charizard X best mega

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> >fairy tail and politics talk
> 
> Time to change the topic to football @Pocalypse @T.D.A @Astro @Mr. Black Leg
> 
> ...



Anyone but Liverpool please. Hopefully Spurs out of the 3 but they are bottlers so may have to settle with City.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 7, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ashes (hypothetical) Mega Sceptile *vs* Ashes (hypothetical) Mega Charizard X *vs* Ash-Greninja
> 
> who would be the strongest ?


Charizard > Sceptile >> Greninja

Ash's Charizard beat Gary's Blastoise and an Articuno while Greninja despite the type advantage couldn't win against a Charizard in the Kalos league. As for Sceptile see my previous post.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 7, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Tell us more about what's up.



Revolution! 

The until-now silent 99% just woke up. 

And french ppl are like toothpaste: once out you just can't put them back in.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Revolution!
> 
> The until-now silent 99% just woke up.
> 
> And french ppl are like toothpaste: once out you just can't put them back in.


viva le revolution


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 7, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> One can only hope.


Are you a Pool fan?


T.D.A said:


> Anyone but Liverpool please. Hopefully Spurs out of the 3 but they are bottlers so may have to settle with City.


At least your club is doing better since Mourinho's sacking. And yeah, Spurs are indeed huge bottlers.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Are you a Pool fan?
> 
> At least your club is doing better since Mourinho's sacking. And yeah, Spurs are indeed huge bottlers.



Do you draw yourself your own avas? 

And who's the guy in it I'm curious?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Are you a Pool fan?
> 
> At least your club is doing better since Mourinho's sacking. And yeah, Spurs are indeed huge bottlers.



Yeah finally enjoying watching Utd again. Who's your team?


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Do you draw yourself your own avas?
> 
> And who's the guy in it I'm curious?


Why, you like it? 

It's fanart. His name is Shuichi Akai from the manga Detective Conan who's an FBI agent.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Are you a Pool fan?



Yeah. Not a real supporter, I just enjoy rooting for Liverpool more than any other European team aside from Barça. 

But, of course, I am a 100% supporter of Almighty Corinthians.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah finally enjoying watching Utd again. Who's your team?


AC Milan. We're utter shit for years now.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> AC Milan. We're utter shit for years now.



Oh good, not Milan.

I have a soft spot for Milan and Liverpool. I grew up to those monstrous Italian teams and watched as the powers changed from Italy's hand to Spain's.

AC Milan was one of the best superteams I've ever seen. Kaká at his prime, Pirlo, oh my god, Pirlo, the player that helped me understand midfield roles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 7, 2019)

I remember the CL final in 2005 between Liverpool and Milan
I was a big fan of Shevchenko and Kaka back then


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 7, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Yeah. Not a real supporter, I just enjoy rooting for Liverpool more than any other European team aside from Barça.
> 
> But, of course, I am a 100% supporter of Almighty Corinthians.




Another Corinthians supporter like @Majin Lu


Mr. Black Leg said:


> Oh good, not Milan.
> 
> I have a soft spot for Milan and Liverpool. I grew up to those monstrous Italian teams and watched as the powers changed from Italy's hand to Spain's.
> 
> AC Milan was one of the best superteams I've ever seen. Kaká at his prime, Pirlo, oh my god, Pirlo, the player that helped me understand midfield roles.


I've accepted that we won't return to those glorious days anytime soon. 2003-07 Milan was beautiful to watch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 7, 2019)

After your stupid Pokeshit we're on that even more stupid football?  


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kylian Mbappe though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2019)

GODRIC


----------



## shaantu (Jan 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> After your stupid Pokeshit we're on that even more stupid football?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


please dont say that, mama


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I've accepted that we won't return to those glorious days anytime soon. 2003-07 Milan was beautiful to watch.





Let me guess, your home ?


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I remember the CL final in 2005 between Liverpool and Milan


That never happened.


shaantu said:


> I was a big fan of Shevchenko and Kaka back then


GOATs. Nuff said.

Can't have Milan talk here without @Charlotte D. Kurisu 


Marie said:


> After your stupid Pokeshit we're on that even more stupid football?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


We can always talk about my and your avatars.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 7, 2019)

Good god, Kaká's pass to Crespo in that match. God fucking damn it. That was something else.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> That never happened.


Dudek dance


----------



## DeVision (Jan 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> >fairy tail and politics talk
> 
> Time to change the topic to football @Pocalypse @T.D.A @Astro @Mr. Black Leg
> 
> ...



Finally!

I think Liverpool will get their first premier league trophy this year. But I hope they lose to (my) Bayern in the Champions League. Even tho I would bet on Pool. But one can hope..


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Finally!
> 
> I think Liverpool will get their first premier league trophy this year. But I hope they lose to (my) Bayern in the Champions League. Even tho I would bet on Pool. But one can hope..


Not looking good for Bayern. They can't catch a break from all the drama and had to fine Ribery due to harsh insults just yesterday.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Not looking good for Bayern. They can't catch a break from all the drama and had to fine Ribery due to harsh insults just yesterday.



I'm so mad at the higher-ups for years now. Since the criminal (Hoeneß) came back came everything started to go downhill. The replacement of Robbery is taking at least 3 years too much. The personal they hire is questionable (Salihamidžić and Kovač - with no, or almost no expiriance).

But it seems like it could be better (trying to get Callum Hudson Odoi, Lucas Hernandez - getting rid of Robbery, Martinez, Boateng, Rafinha and hopefully Muller..)

But Liverpool will kick our ass.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> >fairy tail and politics talk
> 
> Time to change the topic to football @Pocalypse @T.D.A @Astro @Mr. Black Leg
> 
> ...



I hope so. I'd be fine with any team tbh tho except City, but can't trust spurs not to bottle it so it's between Pool and City.

Oh and btw if Pool ever had a chance to advance to the next round in CL against fucking Bayern, it's now. Pool's on a roll and Bayern are struggling in the Bundesliga, 6 points behind Dortmund.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 7, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Yeah. Not a real supporter, I just enjoy rooting for Liverpool more than any other European team aside from Barça.
> 
> But, of course, I am a 100% supporter of Almighty Corinthians.


*Aqui é Corinthians, p*rra! * *Corintianos, maloqueiros e sofredores, graças a Deus!* 



Kinjin said:


> Another Corinthians supporter like @Majin Lu
> 
> I've accepted that we won't return to those glorious days anytime soon. 2003-07 Milan was beautiful to watch.


In Europe I support Corinthian-Casuals.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 7, 2019)

How awesome would it be if we (MUFC) won the Champions League this year.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> How awesome would it be if we (MUFC) won the Champions League this year.



0.1% awesome.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> How awesome would it be if we (MUFC) won the Champions League this year.


it would be a fucking miracle, but let's just hope they will finish in top4 in PL


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> How awesome would it be if we (MUFC) won the Champions League this year.


-100% awesome.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> it would be a fucking miracle, but let's just hope they will finish in top4 in PL



If Liverpool got to the finals last season so can we.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> If Liverpool got to the finals last season so can we.


I'm trying to keep my expectations low, so I will not have big letdowns. They seem to be doing okay now, but their match vs Spurs will be a big test


----------



## Mariko (Jan 7, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> *Aqui é Corinthians, p*rra! * *Corintianos, maloqueiros e sofredores, graças a Deus!*
> 
> 
> In Europe I support Corinthian-Casuals.



You here though.... 

Is posting in the OP section your resolution for 2019?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> You here though....
> 
> Is posting in the OP section your resolution for 2019?


I was tagged here. 

I'm a Hancock fangirl though...


----------



## shaantu (Jan 7, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> I was tagged here.
> 
> I'm a Hancock fangirl though...


what about Vivi


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> what about Vivi










She is okay. Beautiful too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2019)

Hancock = best empress / future pirate queen
Vivi = best princess / future pirate kings mistress


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> >fairy tail and politics talk
> 
> Time to change the topic to football @Pocalypse @T.D.A @Astro @Mr. Black Leg
> 
> ...



I'd rather Liverpool win it than City.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2019)

Prime Milan was magic. Real pretty footie with a monstrous champions mentality. Too bad B&G destroyed us.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 7, 2019)

@Gledania  Our Shiba is a fraud. 

Look at this shit:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2019)

dog = god

now bow down


----------



## Mariko (Jan 7, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> dog = god
> 
> now bow down



Real Shibas are said to kill with their kindness.

But you do nothing with your tier specialistness.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 7, 2019)

A NF Story: @Gledania and @Shiba D. Inu are dupe accounts run by the same person who suffers from split personality.


----------



## Soca (Jan 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> An NF Story: @Gledania and @Shiba D. Inu are dupe accounts run by the same person who suffers from split personality.


There was a phase when I thought he was a dupe. 

Turns out he's not..for now


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> An NF Story: @Gledania and @Shiba D. Inu are dupe accounts run by the same person who suffers from split personality.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> An NF Story: @Gledania and @Shiba D. Inu are dupe accounts run by the same person who suffers from split personality.



I'm laughing so much right now. 

@Shiba D. Inu and @Gledania arguing be like:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2019)

I love that 60s spider-man meme


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 7, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I love that 60s spider-man meme



Me too man, one of the best memes ever.


----------



## Dark (Jan 7, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I'm laughing so much right now.
> 
> @Shiba D. Inu and @Gledania arguing be like:


----------



## Mariko (Jan 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> An NF Story: @Gledania and @Shiba D. Inu are dupe accounts run by the same person who suffers from split personality.



A Shibear then?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 7, 2019)

Soca said:


> There was a phase when I thought he was a dupe.
> 
> Turns out he's not..for now



Wait till NF Leaks comes out.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2019)

@Kinjin is Tobias the strongest trainer in the whole Pokemon anime ? 

or is there someone more OP later ?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> A NF Story: @Gledania and @Shiba D. Inu are dupe accounts run by the same person who suffers from split personality.




Fake new


----------



## Gledania (Jan 7, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I'm laughing so much right now.



A guy named Wiggian tought we were both dupes from  a guy named "finalbeta".

Don't even know him


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> A guy named Wiggian tought we were both dupes from  a guy named "finalbeta".
> 
> Don't even know him



We ? You and I ? HAHAHAHAHA. You speak french. I don't. YOU'RE SUPERIOR, I SURRENDER TO THE FRENCH-SPEAKING MASTER RACE.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 7, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> We ? You and I ? HAHAHAHAHA. You speak french. I don't. YOU'RE SUPERIOR, I SURRENDER TO THE FRENCH-SPEAKING MASTER RACE.




Nah bruh I meant me and Shiba 


He's german. 

.....

Germany 

Wonder if they will take another coach for 2020 such humiliation will never be forgotten. I still remember Shiba mocking me when I told him Korea will win.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 7, 2019)

Hinomaru Zumou is worth reading if you're looking for a shonen manga to pick up. This series is so underrated. Gets really good as the story progresses, and author is able to successfully dig into adult themes as the characters get older.

more coal-fired power plants have been deactivated


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2019)

BRA71L never forget


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Nah bruh I meant me and Shiba
> 
> 
> He's german.
> ...



But ... Germany has 4 WC's, Belgium has zero. I don't see how you have much leverage to make jokes about his situation.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> BRA71L never forget



Fuck you, I hope you die a horrible deat-

Oh, wait, we elected Bolsonaro. We deserved it.

7x1 was too little, we should've lost 100x0.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nox (Jan 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> >fairy tail and politics talk
> 
> Time to change the topic to football @Pocalypse @T.D.A @Astro @Mr. Black Leg
> 
> ...



The last time we did this thinfs ended badly for me 

I'll settle for an FA cup and Champions League tho


----------



## Shrike (Jan 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> A guy named Wiggian tought we were both dupes from  a guy named "finalbeta".
> 
> Don't even know him



Finalbeta is a stalking psychopath


----------



## Gledania (Jan 7, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Finalbeta is a stalking psychopath



How exactly ? What did he do ,


----------



## Shrike (Jan 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> How exactly ? What did he do ,



Stalked girls hardcore and other times talked about cutting off their tits. More than you need to know


----------



## Soca (Jan 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> How exactly ? What did he do ,


Exactly what you quoted.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 7, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Stalked girls hardcore and other times talked about cutting off their tits. More than you need to know




 is White rabbit one of them ?


----------



## Shrike (Jan 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> is White rabbit one of them ?



No, luckily.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 7, 2019)

I fail to see the comparison between me and Shiba with that guy tbh.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I fail to see the comparison between me and Shiba with that guy tbh.



Probably wanted to say that you are >betas.

You know? Weak men. Limp dicked. Etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 7, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Probably wanted to say that you are >betas.
> 
> You know? Weak men. Limp dicked. Etc.




I wonder how most people portray me in this forum.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I wonder how most people portray me in this forum.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I wonder how most people portray me in this forum.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 8, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Kinjin is Tobias the strongest trainer in the whole Pokemon anime ?
> 
> or is there someone more OP later ?


Probably. Dude had two legendaries and we never saw what his other 4 mons were as Ash 'only' managed to beat his Darkrai and Latias. For all we know they could've been all legendaries as well.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 8, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Probably wanted to say that you are >betas.
> 
> You know? Weak men. Limp dicked. Etc.


The like you received for this post is hella random.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 8, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Finalbeta is a stalking psychopath



Who's Finalbeta?


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who's Finalbeta?


A perma-banned member who used to post in the OL.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> A perma-banned member who used to post in the OL.



I see. Which one of you is the dupe?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 8, 2019)

I am.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 8, 2019)

OPT Convo Thread: Aren't we all just dupes ?


----------



## Soca (Jan 8, 2019)

I know I am.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 8, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> OPT Convo Thread: Aren't we all just dupes ?



I mean...

>not being a dupe in 2019

Get with the times


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 8, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I wonder how most people portray me in this forum.



Better than Shiba who unfortunately took too many Ls in the OL recently  [HASHTAG]#YonkoSet[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Better than Shiba who unfortunately took too many Ls in the OL recently



Like, let's say, Hundred L's Kaido ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Better than Shiba who unfortunately took too many Ls in the OL recently  [HASHTAG]#YonkoSet[/HASHTAG]


coming from [HASHTAG]#FakeNewsTDA[/HASHTAG] it means the opposite is true 


and this thread   proves YoinkSet is far from any kind of decisive victory 

and it will only get better for us admirals when Kaido goes down


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2019)

> YoinkSet


----------



## Mariko (Jan 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who's Finalbeta?



He was the coolest guy. I miss him.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> He was the coolest guy. I miss him.


 

he got weirder and creepier the more he was on NF


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2019)

and u have Gledania now


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 8, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> coming from [HASHTAG]#FakeNewsTDA[/HASHTAG] it means the opposite is true
> 
> 
> and this thread   proves YoinkSet is far from any kind of decisive victory
> ...



YonkoSet: Use manga and canon references as proof

Admiral Gang: Use random NF thread as proof

The difference


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 8, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> and u have Gledania now



Don't we all, don't we all.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2019)

NF writes its own canon


----------



## shaantu (Jan 8, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> and u have Gledania now


he makes weird jokes but I like him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2019)

shaantu said:


> he makes weird jokes


yeah, like Drake beating Law or Drake being relevant after Wano

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 8, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> he got weirder and creepier the more he was on NF


----------



## Gledania (Jan 8, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> and this thread  proves YoinkSet is far from any kind of decisive victory








T.D.A said:


> YonkoSet: Use manga and canon references as proof
> 
> Admiral Gang: Use random NF thread as proof
> 
> The difference


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Kinjin (Jan 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> YonkoSet: Use manga and canon references as proof
> 
> Admiral Gang: Use random NF thread as proof
> 
> The difference


This thread proves that a single Admiral > 2 Yonko


----------



## shaantu (Jan 8, 2019)

so it finally came here


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2019)

manga shows that Meme is the worst top-tier and a fish > yonkou Shanks 




shaantu said:


> so it finally came here


nowhere is safe


----------



## Gledania (Jan 8, 2019)

Ok @Shiba D. Inu what will you do if Drake stomps Law or Law stomps Drake ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Ok @Shiba D. Inu what will you do if Drake stomps Law or Law stomps Drake ?


nothing


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 8, 2019)

Vote for your favourite @Marie 



Others are also invited to vote ofc.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Vote for your favourite @Marie
> 
> 
> 
> Others are also invited to vote ofc.


she can't vote because there is no Luffy...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Ok @Shiba D. Inu what will you do if Drake stomps Law or Law stomps Drake ?


but you should make a bet like:

"if Drake doesnt stomp Law i will get a 6-month ban"


----------



## Mariko (Jan 8, 2019)

shaantu said:


> she can't vote because there is no Luffy...



Wrong.

I can't vote cause I'm not gay. 

Don't mistake anything though, I'm a LGBT supporter. But as a non gay I just can't vote in a gay thread, the same way a gay dude could not vote in a lesbo thread. Don't you think @Natty ?

Simple.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wrong.
> 
> I can't vote cause I'm not gay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> YonkoSet: Use manga and canon references as proof
> 
> Admiral Gang: Use random NF thread as proof
> 
> The difference


Don't forget muh EoS admirals


----------



## Mariko (Jan 8, 2019)

shaantu said:


>



Don't worry son, you'll understand those things later. For now just focus on your pokemons.


----------



## MO (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Kinjin (Jan 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wrong.
> 
> I can't vote cause I'm not gay.
> 
> ...


You used to vote on every match-up before I took over and even nominated some characters lol


----------



## Mariko (Jan 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You used to vote on every match-up before I took over and even nominated some characters lol



Don't remember what I do when I'm drunk, sorry... 

Edit: "every match-up" I'm skeptical though. I dont even remember voting for just a single one... 

Prove it then. And if you'r right it's not even drinking, but pure and extreme schyzophrenia.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Don't worry son, you'll understand those things later. For now just focus on your pokemons.


no Pokemon for a month


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Don't remember what I do when I'm drunk, sorry...


So you were drunk every other day for 3 months? Not bad.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> So you were drunk every other day for 3 months? Not bad.



Wait? the 3 last months you say?

Edit gimme links please I'm confused. Really.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> drunk every other day for 3 months


VIVA LA REVOLUCION

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 8, 2019)

@Kinjin  Really I'm serious. Gimme the links please. Was it recently or not?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Kinjin  Really I'm serious. Gimme the links please. Was it recently or not?


mama we really have to talk...


----------



## Natty (Jan 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wrong.
> 
> I can't vote cause I'm not gay.
> 
> ...



You'd have an eye for what is considered good looking to you.

Like I'm not into men but I recognize the type that's good looking to me and what others would consider as attractive.

It doesn't always have to be sexual. You'd just value certain features differently from someone who is attracted to that person /thing. 

(Guts is better btw)


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Kinjin  Really I'm serious. Gimme the links please. Was it recently or not?


No, you were a regular when it just started back in March.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> No, you were a regular when it just started back in March.



Links please?


----------



## Natty (Jan 8, 2019)

Wait where the fuck is this?? One piece?? Yikes. Of all places to be tagged


----------



## Mariko (Jan 8, 2019)

Natty said:


> You'd have an eye for what is considered good looking to you.
> 
> Like I'm not into men but I recognize the type that's good looking to me and what others would consider as attractive.
> 
> ...



Lol. Sometimes things arn't to be taken seriously. 

Besides, manga chars FFS.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 8, 2019)

Natty said:


> Wait where the fuck is this?? One piece?? Yikes. Of all places to be tagged


I agreed with your post before you edited that last part in


----------



## Mariko (Jan 8, 2019)

Natty said:


> Wait where the fuck is this?? One piece?? Yikes. Of all places to be tagged



Well, not that much different from the meme thread if you look at it carefully...


----------



## Mariko (Jan 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I agreed with your post before you edited that last part in



So, where are my links boy? It really interests me!


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Links please?


Granted you were shitposting, but you quoted even Shiba lol


Marie said:


> Sogeking (OP)






Marie said:


> This thread in one pic:


----------



## shaantu (Jan 8, 2019)

Natty said:


> Wait where the fuck is this?? One piece?? Yikes. Of all places to be tagged


this is NF's Pokemon Centre...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natty (Jan 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol. Sometimes things arn't to be taken seriously.
> 
> Besides, manga chars FFS.



I COULDN'T AGREE HARDER.

People caring about a character this hard and getting into arguments and fighting about it is super stupid to me. It's one step away from marrying them.

I thought you were talking about real people when I posted it tbh.



Kinjin said:


> I agreed with your post before you edited that last part in



I just enjoyef my short time with Berserk far more than dragon ball.


----------



## Natty (Jan 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Well, not that much different from the meme thread if you look at it carefully...



I'm not even really into anime, let alone one piece.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Granted you were shitposting, but you quoted even Shiba lol



Ok. 3 troll posts.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 8, 2019)

Natty said:


> I'm not even really into anime, let alone one piece.



Forget One Piece. Nobody actually care here. It's just a meme-posts fight.

Just meme-post "Admiral > Yonkou" and you'll have many reps.

Or meme-post the opposite (Yonkou > admirals) and you'll have tons of reps.


----------



## Natty (Jan 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Forget One Piece. Nobody actually care here. It's just a meme-posts fight.
> 
> Just meme-post "Admiral > Yonkou" and you'll have many reps.
> 
> Or meme-post the opposite (Yonkou > admirals) and you'll have tons of reps.



Idk what any of this means!!! I'm no animemer. I know more about other stuff. So far out of my comfort zone 

Usopp pre timeskip > zoro btw


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 8, 2019)

@Kinjin @Astro

Remember when Liverpool choked hard vs Chelsea, mr "don't let it slip". I don't think there's ever been a more ironic moment than that in the PL


----------



## Mariko (Jan 8, 2019)

Natty said:


> Idk what any of this means!!! I'm no animemer. I know more about other stuff. So far out of my comfort zone
> 
> Usopp pre timeskip > zoro btw



Hehe...

What I feel when I come in the Alley... 

Edit: my other home used to be the BH, but it seems you filled the void after I left... And just for that I should thank you. This place was dying...


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 8, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> @Kinjin @Astro
> 
> Remember when Liverpool choked hard vs Chelsea, mr "don't let it slip". I don't think there's ever been a more ironic moment than that in the PL


Why do you have to be so cruel to Astro 

At least Gerrard can enjoy his retirement now.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> I can't vote cause I'm not gay


Maniko


----------



## Natty (Jan 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Hehe...
> 
> What I feel when I come in the Alley...
> 
> Edit: my other home used to be the BH, but it seems you filled the void after I left... And just for that I should thank you. This place was dying...



Lol. You're welcome anytime!

It's a shame how you're treated in the BH or atleast from what you've said. I wouldn't say I replaced you though. I'm a different flavour than you in many more ways than one 

bh is still dead though. There's ticks in activity but not enough too entice new posters. I feel like other boards or venues replaced the need for super specific lewd conversation in a large forum. Also people disliking you and using what you've posted in the bh as ammo against you is much more a reality here than it has been in other places I've been to. 

You seem sweet either way tbh


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Why do you have to be so cruel to Astro
> 
> At least Gerrard can enjoy his retirement now.



I am cruel to all my Liverpool friends, being an Arsenal fan myself I get mad shit on my WhatsApp so I take every opportunity to ridicule them, and United fans


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 8, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I am cruel to all my Liverpool friends, being an Arsenal fan myself I get mad shit on my WhatsApp so I take every opportunity to ridicule them, and United fans


You made him quite suffer when Pool lost the CL final. Don't forget TDA who's an United fan.

And same, whenever Milan loses I get a shit ton of messages on WhatsApp lol


----------



## Shrike (Jan 8, 2019)

Natty said:


> Lol. You're welcome anytime!
> 
> It's a shame how you're treated in the BH or atleast from what you've said. I wouldn't say I replaced you though. I'm a different flavour than you in many more ways than one
> 
> ...



Damn straight she is sweet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 8, 2019)

Natty said:


> Lol. You're welcome anytime!
> 
> It's a shame how you're treated in the BH or atleast from what you've said. I wouldn't say I replaced you though. I'm a different flavour than you in many more ways than one
> 
> ...



Lol don't worry sis. 

I was and I'm still very well treated in the BH. Probably the place where ppl are the kindest btw.

No. I left cause I discovered that outside of it I was only known as the BH whore. So I had to put an end to that infamy and show ppl I also have a brain.

Not sure it worked though...


----------



## Natty (Jan 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol don't worry sis.
> 
> I was and I'm still very well treated in the BH. Probably the place where ppl are the kindest btw.
> 
> ...



Ah, informative.

Shame. Everyone fucks, idk why people have to shame those who take part in it more than others or those that enjoy it more. Well I do know why, it's just stupid though.

I feel like any one who posts there frequently has that rep stick with them for a long time. I think it was Paracetamolboy who used to post on there a very very long time ago and I still hear some talk about that. Kinda dumb.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 8, 2019)

@Astro a Liverpool fan? We're destined to versus each other :ho


----------



## DeVision (Jan 8, 2019)

Tottenham - Chelsea tonight. Who you got?
I hope CHO is gonna show why we want him.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Astro a Liverpool fan? We're destined to versus each other :ho



Astro VS TDA: act 2 ends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Jan 8, 2019)

@T.D.A LMAO you a Manure fan or a Citeh fan who joined after the oil money? Just LOL if you're an Everton son
@Pocalypse Mourinho's implosion, Leicsters championship run, These negs am about to give you for disrespecting Pool >>


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 8, 2019)

> searches "steven gerard GIF" on Google images
> first result



Poor Gerard


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 8, 2019)

Astro said:


> @T.D.A LMAO you a Manure fan or a Citeh fan who joined after the oil money? Just LOL if you're an Everton son
> @Pocalypse Mourinho's implosion, Leicsters championship run, These negs am about to give you for disrespecting Pool >>


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 8, 2019)

Natty said:


> *Also people disliking you* and using what you've posted in the bh as ammo against you is much more a reality here than it has been in other places I've been to.


@Marie what happen there? I thought you're the queen of that place? Did their dicks suddenly fall off? Anyway I can't imagine that place without you now they're really full of dicks


----------



## Natty (Jan 9, 2019)

Don King said:


> @Marie what happen there? I thought you're the queen of that place? Did their dicks suddenly fall off? Anyway I can't imagine that place without you now they're really full of dicks



Marie said that she was well liked, it was just drama that pulled her away. I assumed the wrong idea from her statuses


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 9, 2019)

Natty said:


> Marie said that she was well liked, it was just drama that pulled her away. I assumed the wrong idea from her statuses


Oh, so it's only a drama. Anyway she said that when she's gone you took her place, so do you also post your nude there? just curious


----------



## Natty (Jan 9, 2019)

Don King said:


> Oh, so it's only a drama. Anyway she said that when she's gone you took her place, so do you also post your nude there? just curious



There's still "two" up but they're not that great tbh. Wax on my leg. 

I deleted the rest. Don't necessarily trust certain members and partially cause I felt shitty.

Sorry to get your hopes up.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 9, 2019)

Natty said:


> There's still "two" up but they're not that great tbh. Wax on my leg.
> 
> I deleted the rest. Don't necessarily trust certain members and partially cause I felt shitty.
> 
> *Sorry to get your hopes up.*


Not really, I don't get laid to girls that you see on TV/models. that's just fantasy on my part but as Kendrick Lamar said "Show me somethin' natural like ass with some stretchmarks" so, I don't judge.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 9, 2019)

Thinking of changing my iphone 8 to iphone XS max.. Opinions ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2019)

Iphone


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 9, 2019)

Never own any Iphone yet. so, no Idea but from what I heard from a friend he loves it, and he's the guy who buy Iphone then bash it for not meeting what he expect but this time he said positive about it. he is the only Iphone lover in our group.

Also you can find video of it on YT, to get information about the phone.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2019)

@Bemben

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 9, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Bemben





Is this his inspiration? XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 9, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Bemben






DeVision said:


> Is this his inspiration? XD


I probably shouldn't reveal my inspiration for this one xd I can't get used to the new nickname for now, but I'll wait around 2 weeks and then maybe return to my old name


----------



## DeVision (Jan 9, 2019)

Bemben said:


> I probably shouldn't reveal my inspiration for this one xd I can't get used to the new nickname for now, but I'll wait around 2 weeks and then maybe return to my old name



Now I'm interested. Tell me.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Now I'm interested. Tell me.


 it's just one of the nicknames (and insult) of a certain "youtuber" if that's what I can call him. but his activity on YouTube is... well, difficult to explain


----------



## Mariko (Jan 9, 2019)

Bemben said:


> it's just one of the nicknames (and insult) of a certain "youtuber" if that's what I can call him. but his activity on YouTube is... well, difficult to explain



Also a polish born football player according to google...


----------



## shaantu (Jan 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> Also a polish born football player according to google...


never heard of one


----------



## DeVision (Jan 9, 2019)

Bemben said:


> it's just one of the nicknames (and insult) of a certain "youtuber" if that's what I can call him. but his activity on YouTube is... well, difficult to explain



You're calling yourself after an insult? Why? XD


----------



## shaantu (Jan 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You're calling yourself after an insult? Why? XD


and why not


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2019)

tbh shaantu was a better name 


should have named yourself after a pokemon 







.. btw isthe name @Pikachu or @Charizard or @mew taken on NF ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## shaantu (Jan 9, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> tbh shaantu was a better name
> 
> 
> should have named yourself after a pokemon
> ...


 seems free so maybe I'll take it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 9, 2019)

Polish

Not having a witcher related name

Breh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 9, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Polish
> 
> Not having a witcher related name
> 
> Breh


 I completely forgot about the Witcher


----------



## Shrike (Jan 9, 2019)

Bemben said:


> I completely forgot about the Witcher


----------



## shaantu (Jan 9, 2019)

Shrike said:


>


I'm just patiently waiting for the TV show... and book


----------



## Shrike (Jan 9, 2019)

Bemben said:


> I'm just patiently waiting for the TV show... and book



No faith in the TV show tbh. The books were good, though I like the first ones a lot better. The separate adventures, Conan style. I don't consider Sapkowski to be that good in weaving a huge storyline.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 9, 2019)

Shrike said:


> No faith in the TV show tbh. The books were good, though I like the first ones a lot better. The separate adventures, Conan style. I don't consider Sapkowski to be that good in weaving a huge storyline.


well, I'll wait at least until the trailer release. And I hope Sapkowski is a douchebag and critical to shows producers like he always is, but he'll probably say anything they want to get some extra money.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 9, 2019)

Stop that polish nonsense already you too.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> Stop that polish nonsense already you too.



No


----------



## Shrike (Jan 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> Stop that polish nonsense already you too.



Slavic talks now, take your revolution elsewhere


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2019)

after One Piece ends I will name change to @Pikachu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> after One Piece ends I will name change to @Pikachu




You will remain as shiba for me.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 9, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> after One Piece ends I will name change to @Pikachu



After it ends I'll finally admit that I'm a fat ass porn producer from Florida called Bob.

And I'll change my name to Fat Bob.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2019)

I will change my name too.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Never


----------



## shaantu (Jan 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> After it ends I'll finally admit that I'm a fat ass porn producer from Florida called Bob.
> 
> And I'll change my name to Fat Bob.


----------



## MO (Jan 9, 2019)

I think I just slayed my math test.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2019)

MO said:


> math


----------



## Mariko (Jan 9, 2019)

Bemben said:


>



Sorry son. 



MO said:


> maths







Gledania said:


>


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2019)

I guess you were often *WRONG *when doing maths.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 9, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I guess you were often *WRONG *when doing maths.



20/20 au bac en maths mec. 

Come at me bro!


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> 20/20 au bac en maths mec.
> 
> Come at me bro!



10/20

et c'est ma meilleure note de l'année


----------



## Mariko (Jan 9, 2019)

Gledania said:


> 10/20
> 
> et c'est ma meilleure note de l'année



There there


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2019)

Btw speaking of maths. I made a bad dream this night  , I was going to my old school , then I met with my maths prof. He told me I have a shit level so i should take private courses with him.

He took me to a Church (wtf) and told me to wait him there. I see zoro behind me and a guy mocking him for failing his exams. Zoro didn't like it and killed the man so I ran away alongside a dog who was afraid too. I looked closer to the little doge who was watching me and then I said to myself "there is no way a dog can speak". The doge (it was a poodle) watched me and start laughing in an evil way so I was a bit afraid , and started yelling at him to get back my confidence. Except he yelled at me even more so I jumped and Woke up in fear.

I still can't take his scream from my mind until now.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 9, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Btw speaking of maths. I made a bad dream this night  , I was going to my old school , then I met with my maths prof. He told me I have a shit level so i should take private courses with him.
> 
> He took me to a Church (wtf) and told me to wait him there. I see zoro behind me and a guy mocking him for failing his exams. Zoro didn't like it and killed the man so I ran away alongside a dog who was afraid too. I looked closer to the little doge who was watching me and then I said to myself "there is no way a dog can speak". The doge (it was a poodle) watched me and start laughing in an evil way so I was a bit afraid , and started yelling at him to get back my confidence. Except he yelled at me even more so I jumped and Woke up in fear.
> 
> I still can't take his scream from my mind until now.


poor Zoro failed his exams 
great story 10/10


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 9, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Btw speaking of maths. I made a bad dream this night  , I was going to my old school , then I met with my maths prof. He told me I have a shit level so i should take private courses with him.
> 
> He took me to a Church (wtf) and told me to wait him there. I see zoro behind me and a guy mocking him for failing his exams. Zoro didn't like it and killed the man so I ran away alongside a dog who was afraid too. I looked closer to the little doge who was watching me and then I said to myself "there is no way a dog can speak". The doge (it was a poodle) watched me and start laughing in an evil way so I was a bit afraid , and started yelling at him to get back my confidence. Except he yelled at me even more so I jumped and Woke up in fear.
> 
> I still can't take his scream from my mind until now.



The dog was @Shiba D. Inu


----------



## shaantu (Jan 9, 2019)

Shiba haunting Gledania even in his dreams

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Btw speaking of maths. I made a bad dream this night  , I was going to my old school , then I met with my maths prof. He told me I have a shit level so i should take private courses with him.
> 
> He took me to a Church (wtf) and told me to wait him there. I see zoro behind me and a guy mocking him for failing his exams. Zoro didn't like it and killed the man so I ran away alongside a dog who was afraid too. I looked closer to the little doge who was watching me and then I said to myself "there is no way a dog can speak". The doge (it was a poodle) watched me and start laughing in an evil way so I was a bit afraid , and started yelling at him to get back my confidence. Except he yelled at me even more so I jumped and Woke up in fear.
> 
> I still can't take his scream from my mind until now.


dont do cheap drugs, kids

use the good stuff


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2019)

best fusion


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 9, 2019)

Gledania said:


> and started yelling at him to get back my confidence



Even in the man's own dreams he's getting owned


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Even in the man's own dreams he's getting owned



I have phobia of dogs since I'm 8 after a group of them ran after me.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 9, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I have phobia of dogs since I'm 8 after a group of them ran after me.



So Weiss is literally your worst nightmare


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> So Weiss is literally your worst nightmare



Nah. He's a good puppy.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 9, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Nah. He's a good puppy.



Remember, bears are supposed to be stronger than doges


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Remember, bears are supposed to be stronger than doges



Phobia > Everything.

It's like elephant vs mouse.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 9, 2019)

doges > cats tho

cats are the absolute WORST


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> doges > cats tho
> 
> cates are the absolute WORST



@chaintoad Defend your honor sir.

Btw , Rabbits > All.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 9, 2019)

My uncle has a cat and everytime I go to his house the cat jumps on my back and starts licking my hair. Awful pet.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 9, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> My uncle has a cat and everytime I go to his house the cat jumps on my back and starts licking my hair. Awful pet.







Too bad no hero cat came to save me that day. They almost killed me if it wasn't their master who came in the last minute ....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I have phobia of dogs since I'm 8





Pocalypse said:


> So Weiss is literally your worst nightmare








Pocalypse said:


> cats are the absolute WORST


 Pocascum

kitties rule



but I like all animals/pets .. probably why I like pokemon so much


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 9, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Pokascum
> 
> kitties rule
> 
> ...



Filthy traitor liking cats 

all the shibas around the world are embarassed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm trying to write this essay, and I don't know where to start..


----------



## Mob (Jan 9, 2019)

Dogs are the best, I woudnt trade my jrt for anything 

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 10, 2019)

+


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 10, 2019)

shaantu said:


> +


You changed name again, right? or it's someone else?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

shaantu said:


> +



The first is me , the second is white rabbit.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 10, 2019)

Don King said:


> You changed name again, right? or it's someone else?


someone hacked my account and changed a name Kappa


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

shaantu said:


> someone hacked my account and changed a name Kappa




Wtf ?????


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 10, 2019)

shaantu said:


> someone hacked my account and changed a name Kappa


okay, it's you. how many name changed you still got?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 10, 2019)

Don King said:


> okay, it's you. how many name changed you still got?


1 left
I feel very uncomfortable with any name that's not 'shaantu', I'm using it for a very long time now and forcing myself to change it was a mistake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

shaantu said:


> 1 left
> I feel very uncomfortable with any name that's not 'shaantu', I'm using it for a very long time now and forcing myself to change it was a mistake




Yeah.

And how about you get back to vivi ava now ?


----------



## faisal1989 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## shaantu (Jan 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yeah.
> 
> And how about you get back to vivi ava now ?


She will be back one day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

shaantu said:


> She will be back one day



Changing ava is not allways a good idea.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Changing ava is not allways a good idea.


Jinn is cool tho


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Jinn is cool tho



Don't mistake me your ava is cool.

But Vivi is cooler.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Vengarl said:


> You've got no choice, there will never be a season 3. Happy reading!



I'll probably spend some weeks at the hospital, so I'll have time to read it I guess.

I hurted my back a really bad way doing too heavy squats and "good mornings". And I ruined my back so bad that I'll pbbly need surgery.

This is why home workout is somtimes rather dangerous. I thought I was trained/strong enough, but without coach you sometimes make some bad moves. And I did.

I'm currently waiting for a doc. He'll tell me if I need to go to the emergencies for a back surgery.

I'm in total despair. I spent the worst night ever with my back hurting me as if Kaido himself broke it.

So remember folks: no squats/good mornings without a real and serious warm up and a good coach.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm anxious af fams.

I yesterday broke my back during my daily workout session.

I put too much weight and skiped my warm up. 

I'm fearing a back surgery you can't even imagine how scared I am.

Did any of you had such problems?

I never had surgery in my life. It freaks me out!!!


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'll probably spend some weeks at the hospital, so I'll have time to read it I guess.
> 
> I hurted my back a really bad way doing too heavy squats and "good mornings". And I ruined my back so bad that I'll pbbly need surgery.
> 
> ...




Bon retablissement


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'm fearing a back surgery you can't even imagine how scared I am.


 Houla, hope you'll get better soon.


Edit : any comment about my dream ?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Bon retablissement



I fear the surgery fails and I go into a wheelchair for the rest of my life.

So I'm drinking vodka now, waiting for the doc. 

I never faced surgery it's a total nightmare.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2019)

I do all my training on the couch


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> So I'm drinking vodka now, waiting for the doc.



You joined shaantu in the "let's drink for our misery" club.

Hope it get better. You can still make sport in the futur,  right ?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Houla, hope you'll get better soon.
> 
> 
> Edit : any comment about my dream ?



I don't care about your dream bro! I'm fearing to die right now!

J'ai jamais été opérée de ma vie, et opérée du dos j'ai peur de finir dans une chaise roulante! 

Putain j'ai jammais eu aussi peur de ma vie mec!!! T'imagine même pas! 

Et les urgences c'est l'enfer total!!! 

Prey for me fams! Me gonna die!


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> I don't care about your dream bro! I'm fearing to die right now!
> 
> J'ai jamais été opérée de ma vie, et opérée du dos j'ai peur de finir dans une chaise roulante!
> 
> ...




What the freaking fuck.  C'est vraiment grave alors  tient le coup.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You joined shaantu in the "let's drink for our misery" club.
> 
> Hope it get better. You can still make sport in the futur,  right ?



Nope! THAT'S THE PROBLEM!!!!!

Sport is my life!!!

I got my top tier body by doing sports every day for years!!!

And by years I mean since I'm 7 yo!

THIS IS A TOTAL NIGHTMARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nope




Genre c'est confirmé ? No way to fix your back and make sport again ????


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What the freaking fuck.  C'est vraiment grave alors  tient le coup.



Hernie discale apparemment. Vénère en plus, et ça touche le nerf sciatique, ce qui veut dire que je perds ma jambe gauche.

J'ai été conne aussi. J'ai testé mon premier squat à 90 kilos hier sans vraiment m'échauffer, et ça a fait crak direct, je me suis retrouvé sur le cul sans pouvoir me relever. 

Et là ma jambe gauche est genre à l'ouest. 

Et apparemment c'est pas bon du tout.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'm anxious af fams.
> 
> I yesterday broke my back during my daily workout session.
> 
> ...


get well soon, Mama! I hope it's nothing dangerous.
And do not skip warm-up ever again!


----------



## Garcher (Jan 10, 2019)

obesity -> back pain


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> Hernie discale apparemment. Vénère en plus, et ça touche le nerf sciatique, ce qui veut dire que je perds ma jambe gauche.
> 
> J'ai été conne aussi. J'ai testé mon premier squat à 90 kilos hier sans vraiment m'échauffer, et ça a fait crak direct, je me suis retrouvé sur le cul sans pouvoir me relever.
> 
> ...



Losing your left leg ...
Hope you get better. It's seem's to me the problem is bigger than simply not doing sport anymore.

Stay strong as long there is hope.  Les médecins ont dit quoi ? Is there a hope for walking or making sport again ?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> obesity -> back pain



T'was funny, but it's not now, not anymore.

I'm really freaking my ass out. 

I should neg you for such a stupid comment. I'm serious here.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2019)

just become an otaku / NEET/ hikikomori


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Losing your left leg ...
> Hope you get better. It's seem's to me the problem is bigger than simply not doing sport anymore.
> 
> Stay strong as long there is hope.  Les médecins ont dit quoi ? Is there a hope for walking or making sport again ?



Putain j'en sais rien. J'attends SOS médecin là. Et je suis terrifiée.

Si je perds une jambe ma vie est finie! 

Priez pour moi les amis!!!


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> obesity -> back pain



True. Reason I made a diet was because I had enough breaking my legs.

Marie is not obese tho.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> T'was funny, but it's not now, not anymore.
> 
> I'm really freaking my ass out.
> 
> I should neg you for such a stupid comment. I'm serious here.


don't panic, maybe your injury isn't that awful. just wait for doctor and he'll tell you


----------



## Garcher (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> T'was funny, but it's not now, not anymore.
> 
> I'm really freaking my ass out.
> 
> I should neg you for such a stupid comment. I'm serious here.


Surgeries are usually successfull in a first world country, you will be fine


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

FFS! I'm not even 30. I'm sportive and healthy, I'm just learning surf and shits!!!!

No way I end in a wheelshair!!! NO WAYYYY!!!

I've been stupid though. 90kg was really too much. My best was 70. But I was suddenly confident. Stupidly confident. 

And it seems I'll pay the high price for my stupidity.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> True. Reason I made a diet was because I had enough breaking my legs.
> 
> Marie is not obese tho.


well I had to lose some weight because my knees were hurting me


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> FFS! I'm not even 30. I'm sportive and healthy, I'm just learning surf and shits!!!!
> 
> No way I end in a wheelshair!!! NO WAYYYY!!!
> 
> ...



Think about something else. As long the doctor don't say your limb is done , there is hope.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> I've been stupid though. 90kg was really too much. My best was 70. But I was suddenly confident. Stupidly confident.


what the fuck? what has gotten in your mind to increase the weight so much??


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

shaantu said:


> what the fuck? what has gotten in your mind to increase the weight so much??




I don't picture myself lifting that much.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Surgeries are usually successfull in a first world country, you will be fine





I hope.

Really.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu I bet you do sport often doggy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

shaantu said:


> what the fuck? what has gotten in your mind to increase the weight so much??



Stupidity.

I felt hot as fuck. And I'm in a stupid competition with a close friend who push 100 kg.

So I stupidly tried 90, without the proper warm up. And the pain was like: "lol you bitch! Too much for you! Enjoy the pain now"


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



( ° ͜ʖ͡°)╭∩╮


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> Stupidity.
> 
> I felt hot as fuck. And I'm in a stupid competition with a close friend who push 100 kg.
> 
> So I stupidly tried 90, without the proper warm up. And the pain was like: "lol you bitch! Too much for you! Enjoy the pain now"



Let's say you are luffy , and the 90k were kaido.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 10, 2019)

Don't go to gym for a week. You need rest if you're seriously injured. Worse thing you can do is think you can target another body part but it'll affect you in the future and this is your back we're talking about. 

70kg > 90kg is a dumb as fuck thing to do though. 

101 gym rule. Upper body lifts (bench, OHP, rows etc) increase your load by 5lbs (2.5kg) per week. 
Lower body lifts (squat, deadlifts etc) increase your load around 10lbs (4.5 - 5kg) per week. 

If you can't increase the weight then increase your rep by 1 per set. Then increase your weight the next week.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> Stupidity.
> 
> I felt hot as fuck. And I'm in a stupid competition with a close friend who push 100 kg.
> 
> So I stupidly tried 90, without the proper warm up. And the pain was like: "lol you bitch! Too much for you! Enjoy the pain now"


Uh, you shouldn't push yourself that much. Well, I'm not sure if surgery will be needed but you better take a longer break until you fully recover. And don't do such an irresponsible and dangerous thing ever again. Fuck competition, things like this can damage you permanently and person like you who exercises for years should know that...


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Don't go to gym for a week. You need rest if you're seriously injured. Worse thing you can do is think you can target another body part but it'll affect you in the future and this is your back we're talking about.
> 
> 70kg > 90kg is a dumb as fuck thing to do though.
> 
> ...



Thanks, but I'm supposed to know that. I'm practicing workout for more than 10 years now.

But that stupid competition was stupid. Competitions are stupid. 

I was hot af and told me: "ok, you push 70 for 10 reps, you can push 90 for 2 or 3 reps no problems"

But I couldn't. I felt my back litterally breaking. 

I was stupid I know. Pretty stupid.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

I'MMMM FREAKING OUT FAMS!!!


----------



## shaantu (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'MMMM FREAKING OUT FAMS!!!


You will be okay, when do you have a doctor's appointment?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Would you still like me even if I'm in a wheelshair? 

No horny pics anymore.

Or weird ones...


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

shaantu said:


> You will be okay, when do you have a doctor's appointment?



He's supposed to come my home soon.

It's SOS médecins (emergency doctors)


----------



## shaantu (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> Would you still like me even if I'm in a wheelshair?
> 
> No horny pics anymore.
> 
> Or weird ones...


I haven't seen any of your pics and still like you, so yeah, you being on a wheelchair won't change anything


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2019)

just get an adamantium spine 


sorry, stupid doge joke


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> Would you still like me even if I'm in a wheelshair?
> 
> No horny pics anymore.
> 
> Or weird ones...



Did I ever asked you a horny pick ?

As long you post here and I enjoy proving you wrong I'm fine


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I haven't seen any of your pics and still like you, so yeah, you being on a wheelchair won't change anything


----------



## Garcher (Jan 10, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I haven't seen any of your pics and still like you, so yeah, you being on a wheelchair won't change anything


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> just get an adamantium spine
> 
> 
> sorry, stupid doge joke



 

Baka! 

But I'll try to ask... We never know...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2019)

now Mariko can be like Batman in The Dark Knight Rises 


heal & train in a hole in the ground and become peak human


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> Thanks, but I'm supposed to know that. I'm practicing workout for more than 10 years now.
> 
> But that stupid competition was stupid. Competitions are stupid.
> 
> ...



Well now you learnt your lesson.

You or your friend's ego should be left out of the door when you enter the gym if you want longevity. Someone who's been there for 10 years like you should know that. 

Hope you get better and take rest, a week MINIMUM. I suppose you can do stretches after a few days at home in that time


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2019)

you dont need a gym to post lewd pics btw


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

Shiba will replace you for the horny pic.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Well now you learnt your lesson.
> 
> You or your friend's ego should be left out of the door when you enter the gym if you want longevity. Someone who's been there for 10 years like you should know that.
> 
> Hope you get better and take rest, a week MINIMUM. I suppose you can do stretches after a few days at home in that time



The issue is that: I DO KNOW THAT PERFECTLY!!!

I just went full ego mode. Like "ok that bitch push 100 lol. I prove her I can push 90 no problems".

But I couldn't. Especially since I skipped the warm up while we're in winter. My workout room is in my garage where the temperature is around 5° celcius. 

No. I have no excuse but being a suicidal bitch. I pbbly ruined more than 10 years of wise and prudent workout with a single ego-based one.

I just hate myslef.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm supposed to start working on my Master's thesis today


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> you dont need a gym to post lewd pics btw



I did. Otherwise nobody would have noticed my perfect butt.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> My workout room is in my garage where the temperature is around 5° celcius.
> .



You don't go to an actual gym? That's dangerous as fuck if you're lifting heavy. What if you get stuck?


----------



## Garcher (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> Or weird ones...


What kind of weird are we talking about


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> You don't go to an actual gym? That's dangerous as fuck if you're lifting heavy. What if you get stuck?



That's what I said before.

I used to train with coaches in gym room, but the day I got a pretty large room in my home I created my own sports station.

It was perfect until yesterday.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> What kind of weird are we talking about



Dunno, if you like weelshair porn...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2019)

@Marie Hope the operation goes well


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



Expect the same in a whelshair now.

Hot AF right?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Marie Hope the operation goes well



Can't rep you Fake news TDA, but thanks!


----------



## Garcher (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> Dunno, if you like weelshair porn...


This is unironically a fetish though


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 10, 2019)

I wish you a speedy recovery Marie


----------



## Shrike (Jan 10, 2019)

Jesus Christ Marie


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> Can't rep you Fake news TDA, but thanks!



Are you waiting to hear back from doctors about the severity? Hopefully it's not as serious to require an operation.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Ok fams!

The SOS doctor just check my back and leg. According to him me not dead now. I just need to see a neurologist asap, but a surgery isn't needed now.

I'm so releaved I could cry. (I am actually).

I really thought I'd end up in a wheelshair. 

Sowwy for the mess though. I feel kinda ridiculous now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2019)

are you bed-ridden or can you move about/go to work etc. ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2019)

if you are stuck in bed I would suggest to watch some pokemon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> are you bed-ridden or can you move about/go to work etc. ?



No work! 

But no sport.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> if you are stuck in bed I would suggest to watch some pokemon



I am.

But I'll finally have the time to read Kingdom I guess.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm alive folks! 

And now I've all my time to be with you!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'm alive folks!
> 
> And now I've all my time to be with you!!!



You said you had a life. Did you give it back? And if so.....why!?


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'm alive folks!
> 
> And now I've all my time to be with you!!!




oh...


----------



## Garcher (Jan 10, 2019)

now you can shitpost on NF all day with the rest of us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Superman said:


> You said you had a life. Did you give it back? And if so.....why!?



I got it back. For you fams.

This section was stronger than my health issues. 

Edit: and I'm somehow not joking. Since all my IRL fams were busy at work this morning, I had only you to talk with.

And it helped me so I don't feel lonely waiting the doctor.

International forums!


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> I am.
> 
> But I'll finally have the time to read Kingdom I guess.




Les 10 premiers tomes sont en vente en france just sayin


----------



## giantbiceps (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> I got it back. For you fams.
> 
> This section was stronger than my health issues.
> 
> ...


Do you feel lonely waiting for me ?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ok fams!
> 
> The SOS doctor just check my back and leg. According to him me not dead now. I just need to see a neurologist asap, but a surgery isn't needed now.
> 
> ...



It's okay you haven't done a Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

giantbiceps said:


> Do you feel lonely waiting for me ?



M. Prince!   


*Spoiler*: __ 




Fuck you


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2019)

I bet Marikos biceps is bigger than the biceps of giantbiceps


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 10, 2019)

WIsh you the best Marie.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I bet Marikos biceps is bigger than the biceps of giantbiceps




I bet both their biceps are bigger than yours.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2019)

@Gledania 
Law biceps are smaller than Drakes, but he still rapes Drake with Op Op no Mi


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 10, 2019)

This looks like an appropriate event for you to participate @Gledania


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> competition





Marie said:


> "ok that bitch push 100 lol. I prove her I can push 90 no problems".





Marie said:


> I skipped the warm up while we're in winter. My workout room is in my garage where the temperature is around 5° celcius.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Gledania
> Law biceps are smaller than Drakes, but he still rapes Drake with Op Op no Mi



Law can't match Drake speed.

He will get one shot befors moving a finger.

Drake will stomp him so hard he will faint and dream about donflamingo puching bread trough his mounth while sitting on corazon dead body.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> I have no excuse but being a suicidal bitch.



Kaido is proud of you.

Mariko confirmed Worlds Strongest Female Creature.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

@Marie how about you read about my dream now that you are fine ?




Gledania said:


> Btw speaking of maths. I made a bad dream this night  , I


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


>



Come here boy. You can lol freely.

I admitted it was totally stupid. 

I wont do this mistake again now.

Life gave me a fucking lesson this night/morning. 

I guess it's enough.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> Come here boy. You can lol freely.
> 
> I admitted it was totally stupid.
> 
> ...



Hey I wished you the best earlier. I'm not here to mock you.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 10, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> WIsh you the best Marie.



@Marie


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> @Marie



Here my best nudes for you. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## shaantu (Jan 10, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> This looks like an appropriate event for you to participate @Gledania


go ask someone to be your valentine @Gledania


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 10, 2019)

shaantu said:


> go ask someone to be your valentine @Gledania


It should be Mariko or Shiba


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> It should be Mariko or Shiba




 nah I don't want to play this game.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> nah I don't want to play this game.


don't be shy


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> nah I don't want to play this game.



So you're Shiba huh?

It would explain many things.. .


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> So you're Shiba huh?
> 
> It would explain many things.. .



I'm talking to myself and enjoy it.

 Narcisse 2.0


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I'm talking to myself and enjoy it.
> 
> Narcisse 2.0



Nope you're Shiba.

You've just undercovered you.

Don't worry I'll keep this private.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nope you're Shiba.



That's why I said I'm talking to myself.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> That's why I said I'm talking to myself.



We know.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2019)

Let's get some music fams.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> This looks like an appropriate event for you to participate @Gledania



I'd like a coloured username, but I ain't got time for that malarkey.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 10, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I'd like a coloured username, but I ain't got time for that malarkey.


just ask Mariko man... 
or Gledania


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 10, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I'd like a coloured username, but I ain't got time for that malarkey.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 10, 2019)

I think you two would have a wonderful lovestory about the end of act 2 fake news


----------



## shaantu (Jan 10, 2019)

is that John Barrowman on gif?


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 10, 2019)

shaantu said:


> is that John Barrowman on gif?


Yeah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 10, 2019)

Remember that time when @Gledania was having a dream where he was shouting louder to @Shiba D. Inu to raise his confidence because he was scared?

Good times, good times.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 10, 2019)

crap, I didn't eat for most of the day because my mom went to grandma's birthday party and I thought she would bring some food (cake, I really wanted to eat some cake).
Turns out she's not coming home tonight and I'm starving now


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Remember that time when @Gledania was having a dream where he was shouting louder to @Shiba D. Inu to raise his confidence because he was scared?
> 
> Good times, good times.




I never stated it was shiba. Just a doge.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I never stated it was shiba. Just a doge.


how it looked


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

shaantu said:


> how it looked



Imagine an angry dog looking at you


----------



## shaantu (Jan 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Imagine an angry dog looking at you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

Yeah.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 10, 2019)

Everyone and their moms are changing their name now ...


----------



## Nox (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm dead tired of hearing about R Kelly and this allegations.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Everyone and their moms are changing their name now ...



Multiple personalities


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Everyone and their moms are changing their name now ...


change your name to:

_Drakes lil bitch_


----------



## giantbiceps (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nope! THAT'S THE PROBLEM!!!!!
> 
> Sport is my life!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## giantbiceps (Jan 11, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Don't go to gym for a week. You need rest if you're seriously injured. Worse thing you can do is think you can target another body part but it'll affect you in the future and this is your back we're talking about.
> 
> 70kg > 90kg is a dumb as fuck thing to do though.
> 
> ...



My bro knows what's up. Stupid Mariko 


*Spoiler*: __ 



@Marie Get well soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

No rabbits anymore ....


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> No rabbits anymore ....


become one


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


> become one



Join me.

We become the new black/white rabbit duo


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Join me.
> 
> We become the new black/white rabbit duo


not interested in being some imposter


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

Who is Mariko?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who is Mariko?




It's my previous username


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Everyone and their moms are changing their name now ...



Change your mom.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who is Mariko?


is it really that hard to decipher it?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who is Mariko?



Not who, but what.

It's the end of Act II.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 11, 2019)

Top tier:

Mariko

High-high tier:

White Rabbit

Med-low tier:

Marie

This is the official tier list


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

Mariko is my mom


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


> not interested in being some imposter



You already are Bemben.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> You already are Bemben.


I GOT HACKED!!!!!! It wasn't me, I swear!



Kappa


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I GOT HACKED!!!!!! It wasn't me, I swear!
> 
> 
> 
> Kappa



Of course Bemben. We're all hacked sometimes.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> It's my previous username



Not sure if serious.

Still no closer to knowing who Mariko is


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Of course Bemben. We're all hacked sometimes.


you don't believe your own son, huh?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


> you don't believe your own son, huh?



Kids are liars. They fear their mom spanks.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Not sure if serious.
> 
> Still no closer to knowing who Mariko is



Marieko.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Not sure if serious.
> 
> Still no closer to knowing who Mariko is


Mariko = White Rabbit = Marie


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2019)

Mari D. Ko


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Mariko = White Rabbit = Marie







Shiba D. Inu said:


> Mari D. Ko


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Kids are liars. They fear their mom spanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


>



Mom tier face spank.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 11, 2019)

2 more hours until weekend


----------



## Shrike (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Mom tier face spank.



Wait is that your moms in your avatar?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> 2 more hours until weekend



Try a 90 kg squat. You'll get a top tier weekend.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Marieko.




Lol why so many names.

Act 1: White Rabbit
Act 2: Mariko
Act 3: Marie ?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Wait is that your moms in your avatar?



Ask @DemonDragonJ, it's my gandma.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Lol why so many names.
> 
> Act 1: White Rabbit
> Act 2: Mariko
> Act 3: Marie ?



Why not? I can I do.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ask @DemonDragonJ, it's my gandma.



So Marie = you, White Rabbit = mom, Mariko = Granny

Got it


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> 2 more hours until weekend


my last weekend on Christmas break


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

it's so hard to go back to studies after almost 4 weeks break
time to focus on exams and Master's degree


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Shrike said:


> So Marie = you, White Rabbit = mom, Mariko = Granny
> 
> Got it


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


> it's so hard to go back to studies after almost 4 weeks break
> time to focus on exams and Master's degree



What r u studying btw?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> What r u studying btw?


Logistics
it's literally the worst decision I've ever made


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Logistics
> it's literally the worst decision I've ever made



What is it about? And for what kind of jobs?


----------



## Garcher (Jan 11, 2019)

Looking forward to go back to University tbh, currently doing a practical semester at a company


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Better.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Looking forward to go back to University tbh, currently doing a practical semester at a company



You should. What I'm currently considering to do. (Not as a student though, but as a teacher if it works).


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Wait is that your moms in your avatar?



It's my legs. I send her the pic.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> What is it about? And for what kind of jobs?


simply speaking it is about planning and implementing things in the operation. so you do a lot of stuff such as keeping information flow, supplying, packaging, transporting, warehousing etc.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2019)

logistics is awful and stressful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> It's my legs. I send her the pic.



Oh so that's your zoan form, got ya.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Jan 11, 2019)

Eletrical engineering > logistics


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Oh so that's your zoan form, got ya.



Legendary beasts zoan: model Grandma.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Why not? I can I do.



True true Marie is a good name


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> True true Marie is a good name




White rabbit > Mariko > Marie.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Eletrical engineering > logistics



Electrical engineering > logistics > OP engineering sleeping 3h/day


----------



## Shrike (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Legendary beasts zoan: model Grandma.



Don't hurt yourself again Grandma, you hear me


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> White rabbit > Mariko > Marie.



Anything > Gledania


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

Matreecko

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Don't hurt yourself again Grandma, you hear me



Oda himself stated Moms > Kaido. Imagine Grandmas then.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Anything > Gledania



Bembe > marie


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Matreecko





Matree > Madre > Mom?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Bembe > marie





Reported!


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Bembe > marie



And it's Bemben though


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Matree > Madre > Mom?


more like
Ma +


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


> more like
> Ma +



Is that a Pokeshit?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

Fucking dogs


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I GOT HACKED!!!!!! It wasn't me, I swear!
> 
> 
> 
> Kappa



Fake news


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Is that a Pokeshit?






T.D.A said:


> Fake news


see, he didn't know who you are..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


> see, he didn't know who you are..



Time to tell you the sad truth son.

Mom is a pokemon, and your father is a smile user.

This is why we called you "Bemben". 

Sorry. We were drunk back then.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2019)

NF needs more pokemon emotes


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

Apparently Shiba's mom was a p*d*p****. 



I wonder what trauma did that left on him.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania is Finalbetas dupe


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Apparently Shiba's mom was a p*d*p****.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what trauma did that left on him.


jesus fucking christ


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Gledania is Finalbetas dupe



No u


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Time to tell you the sad truth son.
> 
> Mom is a pokemon, and your father is a smile user.
> 
> ...


why you're so cruel Mama


----------



## Garcher (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania's father was a headliner


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


> jesus fucking christ



I have proof


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I have proof


stalker


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> NF needs more pokemon emotes


I agree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Garcher (Jan 11, 2019)

Panda was a deranged fucker


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> stalker



It' @Pocalypse who informed everyone here about your "mom" . So I went to check your statu and I found out it's true.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> No u



Stop that comedy already.

W'all know you and Shiba are the same person.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Panda was a deranged fucker



More like a perverted pedo...


----------



## Garcher (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> More like a perverted pedo...


I still have some good screenshots


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> I still have some good screenshots



Never knew him though. Just heard about his ugly "legend"...

Edit: I bet he was a fat ass perverted porn producer from California.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Never knew him though. Just heard about his ugly "legend"...
> 
> Edit: I bet he was a fat ass perverted porn producer from California.


He said he was a french girl


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Stop that comedy already.
> 
> W'all know you and Shiba are the same person.



Just because Shiba and me have one body doesn't mean we are one person. This comment is offensive for the split identity minority.

We should certainly sue you for this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Gledania's father was a headliner


fanfiction: Gledanias father was X-Drake
reality: Gledanias father was Holdem


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


> see, he didn't know who you are..



A username is like a katana or sword. You must find one that you can wear with pride. I'm afraid after you changed the name, Shaantu is no longer your sword. 

/Samurai

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> He said he was a french girl



Classic bait.

French girls are well known to be the best ones.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> A username is like a katana or sword. You must find one that you can wear with pride. I'm afraid after you changed the name, Shaantu is no longer your sword.
> 
> /Samurai


----------



## Garcher (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Classic bait.
> 
> French girls are well known to be the best ones.


There are good ones everywhere 

and shit ones


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

Is it normal to not be attracted* at all* to a certain ethnic group ???

I'm not talking about having preference. But being attracted to one side and not the other.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Is it normal to not be attracted* at all* to a certain ethnic group ???
> 
> I'm not talking about having preference. But being attracted to one side and not the other.


No


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

*One Piece Character Popularity Tournament V3 [331]: Gledania*

*One Piece Character Popularity Tournament V3 [332]: Shiba D. Inu
*


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> There are good ones everywhere
> 
> and shit ones



No. Not in France. 



Gledania said:


> Is it normal to not be attracted* at all* to a certain ethnic group ???
> 
> I'm not talking about having preference. But being attracted to one side and not the other.



W'all know you're racist. But we accept you how you are Shiba.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Is it normal to not be attracted* at all* to a certain ethnic group ???
> 
> I'm not talking about having preference. But being attracted to one side and not the other.



It's normal among racists


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It's normal among racists





Marie said:


> W'all know you're racist. But we accept you how you are Shiba.



 The day I found I was racist without knowing it.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The day I found I was racist without knowing it.



This is raw racism you nazi! 



Gledania said:


> Is it normal to not be attracted* at all* to a certain ethnic group ???
> 
> I'm not talking about having preference. But being attracted to one side and not the other.



This said I'm not attracted at all to the right-wing ethny... 

Damn, I'm a nazi too. 

@Gledania


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> This is raw racism you nazi!


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> This said I'm not attracted at all to the right-wing ethny...



Then I'm racist against everyone  I'm discovering more about me.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2019)

I am Akainu-sexual


----------



## Garcher (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> This said I'm not attracted at all to the right-wing ethny...


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


>



Should I get you're a right-wing nazi?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu   Next week someone will cry. 

Dino dick incoming.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Shiba D. Inu   Next week someone will cry.
> 
> Dino dick incoming.


----------



## LuckyDucky (Jan 11, 2019)

Did Coruscation move to another forum or just vanish? I'd have similar questions for the DB forums regarding Nas, Nep Nep and Jane. I love you all as a dedicated lurker but feel like there aren't as many thoughtful posters as there once was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The day I found I was racist without knowing it.



Which ethnic group are you supposedly unattracted to?


----------



## Garcher (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Should I get you're a right-wing nazi?


My politcal opinions go from radical left to moderate conservative so I don't really belong to any wing


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

LuckyDucky said:


> Did Coruscation move



He is no longer in this forum nor in the Millenium one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> My politcal opinions go from radical left to moderate conservative so I don't really belong to any wing



So you're a radical left moderate conservative nazi then? 

Tbh I'm myself radical left for the economic issues and rather moderate conservative for the moral values.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Which ethnic group are you supposedly unattracted to?



Black women mostly. Especially the 100% dark.  I had many friend in Gabon (a country near central africa) and many of them were girls , yet I never fell in love or got attracted b any of them after living 5 years there.

And I wonder if I'm the only one in that case here. I think the only one I know in my situation is a gay guy in my university who like black and mexican guys but is not attracted to Caucasians men at all. For me it's just a matter of taste.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Black women mostly. Especially the 100% dark.  I had many friend in Gabon (a country near central africa) and many of them were girls , *yet I never fell in love or got attracted b any of them after living 5 years there.*
> 
> And I wonder if I'm the only one in that case here. I think the only one I know in my situation is a gay guy in my university who like black and mexican guys but is not attracted to Caucasians men at all. For me it's just a matter of taste.



Just because you didn't meet someone you were attracted to doesn't mean there isn't anyone out there who is dark black who you wouldn't find pretty.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Black women mostly. Especially the 100% dark.  I had many friend in Gabon (a country near central africa) and many of them were girls , yet I never fell in love or got attracted b any of them after living 5 years there.
> 
> And I wonder if I'm the only one in that case here. I think the only one I know in my situation is a gay guy in my university who like black and mexican guys but is not attracted to Caucasians men at all. For me it's just a matter of taste.



You're just a pure Jedi, not at all attracted by the "dark side"... 

You miss something though...


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A Well taste change with time so anything is possible


----------



## Garcher (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> T.D.A Well taste change with time so anything is possible


gay


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> gay


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 11, 2019)

LuckyDucky said:


> Did Coruscation move to another forum or just vanish? I'd have similar questions for the DB forums regarding Nas, Nep Nep and Jane. I love you all as a dedicated lurker but feel like there aren't as many thoughtful posters as there once was.



Coruscation hasn't posted since Gear 4 reveal in Dressrosa.

Nep Nep is still active in the Arcade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Coruscation hasn't posted since Gear 4 reveal in Dressrosa.
> 
> Nep Nep is still active in the Arcade.



He didn't give any reason for why he left ?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> He didn't give any reason for why he left ?



He hated the G4 concept with every fiber of his body. I think that was legit the reason why he stopped posting.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> He hated the G4 concept with every fiber of his body. I think that was legit the reason why he stopped posting.



Why ?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 11, 2019)

I don't know his argumentation, only that he hated it.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

That Kinemon symbol in Wano is a preview of G5


----------



## Soca (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> That Kinemon symbol in Wano is a preview of G5


This?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

Can't wait for spoilers


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> This?



Yeah. Two fire arms/shoulders. Snake bottom


----------



## Soca (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah. Two fire arms/shoulders. Snake bottom


I kinda just wanna see how his awakening is gonna look instead of another transformation.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> I kinda just wanna see how his awakening is gonna look instead of another transformation.



Gear 5 is awakened form


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> It' @Pocalypse who informed everyone here about your "mom" . So I went to check your statu and I found out it's true.



How hot is your mum on a scale of 1-10 @Shiba D. Inu 

MILF?


----------



## Soca (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Gear 5 is awakened form


liquid latex luffy?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

drinking first beer in 2019 
I missed it so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> He hated the G4 concept with every fiber of his body. I think that was legit the reason why he stopped posting.



Talk about a radical fanatic.


----------



## Soca (Jan 11, 2019)

He's posted a few times on apf and tmf since 2015 but other than that he's in the wind.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

@Gledania basically if you were a manga character I'd draw you with having glasses.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania basically if you were a manga character I'd draw you with having glasses.



I have glasses in real life 

I got them at 11. Because of harry potter intense reading.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I have glasses in real life
> 
> I got them at 11. Because of harry potter intense reading.



Nice my Haki worked then


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I have glasses in real life
> 
> I got them at 11. Because of harry potter intense reading.


fookin nerd


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wear glasses too


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

@Gledania 

Tiens c'est pour toi ça


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Etherborn (Jan 11, 2019)

@Marie I see you got the cool avatar back.


----------



## MO (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Garcher (Jan 11, 2019)

>tfw staffs adds crap db and boruto emotes but there is still no Admiral emote

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 11, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> >tfw staffs adds crap db and boruto emotes but there is still no Admiral emote



What are you on about? The DB emotes are top notch quality.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 11, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> What are you on about? The DB emotes are top notch quality.


you have done a good job pressuring the staff into adding some emotes, I'll give you that, however I fail to see what kind of emotion for example  is supposed to express. It's just a picture of Vegeta.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 11, 2019)

overall DB still has the best emotes of all major shonen though


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 11, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> you have done a good job pressuring the staff into adding some emotes, I'll give you that, however I fail to see what kind of emotion for example  is supposed to express. It's just a picture of Vegeta.



As far as I can tell, it's meant to convey excitement and/or enthusiasm, perhaps even a burning passion for battle and victory moreover. 

And I partook in no such pressuring, merely took full advantage of the emotes generously provided as my fellow good and innovational forum members likely intended.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

@Gledania manga rough sketch initial concept


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania manga rough sketch initial concept


you definitely got some talent, man


----------



## Soca (Jan 11, 2019)

what's wrong with his mouth lol


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> what's wrong with his mouth lol



Lol it's a sketch, not clean.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania manga rough sketch initial concept


Is that how you imagine Gledania to look like?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

this sketch reminds me of this guy, Gledania has the same look


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Is that how you imagine Gledania to look like?



In a manga


----------



## Soca (Jan 11, 2019)

he belongs in psycho pass

or opm


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> he belongs in psycho pass
> 
> or opm


we need to wait for Murata's drawing of Gledania


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania manga rough sketch initial concept



My @Gledania seeing yours:


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> My @Gledania seeing yours:


daaaaaaaaaaaamn gud one
Gledania aint admiral wanker tho..


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

I feel so awful now because I'm completely talentless


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> My @Gledania seeing yours:



Lol different art styles. But I could imagine him like that in One Piece


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu  For you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 11, 2019)

You're quite talented.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

@Soca initial concept sketch


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 11, 2019)

Looks like you used adult Sokka from Avatar as an inspiration lol


----------



## Soca (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Soca initial concept sketch


close but not really


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> close but not really



Is that an accurate cartoon of yourself?


----------



## Soca (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Is that an accurate cartoon of yourself?


yep yep


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> yep yep



Nice beard mate


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 11, 2019)

Looks like Soca is messing with the Matrix or some shit.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> he belongs in psycho pass
> 
> or opm



y-you know Psycho Pass? 

Everytime you mention another anime/manga that isn't One Piece I legit get shocked. Everytime. I remember when you mentioned Samurai Champloo once and I was like


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

@Ye Xiu 

Me now...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

yay, Mama really got involved in drawing


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Looks like Soca is messing with the Matrix or some shit.



He looks like the type of guy who'd have good taste in music


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


> yay, Mama really got involved in drawing



Why'd you call her mama


----------



## Soca (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Nice beard mate



Thanks


GrizzlyClaws said:


> Looks like Soca is messing with the Matrix or some shit.


I am the one 



Pocalypse said:


> y-you know Psycho Pass?



I don't watch it, I just know of it 


> Everytime you mention another anime/manga that isn't One Piece I legit get shocked. Everytime. I remember when you mentioned Samurai Champloo once and I was like



My anime/manga list has always been really small tbh. 

Samurai Champloo [ended]
Initial D [ended]
Kenshin [ended]
Naruto [ended]
HunterxHunter Anime [ended]
and Sword of the Strange if you wanna count movies.

The only series that I'm keeping up with currently is MHA and of course One Piece. AOT and OPM too but not really 




Marie said:


> @Ye Xiu
> 
> Me now...


Knew it


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> My anime/manga list has always been really small tbh.
> 
> Samurai Champloo [ended]
> Initial D [ended]
> ...



That is small. You joined this forum in 2010 so you knew what anime/manga was and that's your list in just 9 years?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> close but not really

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

@Marie you got talent to do a NF OL comic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Why'd you call her mama


because Mareecko is old an experienced member of the OL, while I'm still newbie and when people were recalling the old days in the OL she called me a youngster so I called her back mom and we kept it

not sure if you understood it, but at least I tried


----------



## Soca (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> He looks like the type of guy who'd have good taste in music


If you like rap n rnb 




Pocalypse said:


> That is small. You joined this forum in 2010 so you knew what anime/manga was and that's your list in just 9 years?



I'm not heavy into this scene man 

What's your list look like?


Marie said:


>



I'd draw you but I'm not on my computer


----------



## shaantu (Jan 11, 2019)

btw I'm so happy our convo is so active these days


----------



## Soca (Jan 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


> btw I'm so happy our convo is so active these days


It's because of you guys. 

Pat yourselves on the back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> He looks like the type of guy who'd have good taste in music



He looks like a chill guy to hang out with.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 11, 2019)

Florida Man is really good at drawing.


----------



## Soca (Jan 11, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Florida Man is really good at drawing.


You watch Atlanta?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> You watch Atlanta?



I'm afraid I don't.

Did I say something that reminded you of it?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I'm afraid I don't.
> 
> Did I say something that reminded you of it?



You talked about my florida fat ass. 

I guess there are many in Atlanta. I should live here instead...


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

I watch Atlanta


----------



## Soca (Jan 11, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I'm afraid I don't.
> 
> Did I say something that reminded you of it?



yea a funny scene describing florida man lol











T.D.A said:


> I watch Atlanta


You up on both seasons?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> You talked about my florida fat ass.
> 
> I guess there are many in Atlanta. I should live here instead...



But Atlanta isn't in Florida.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 11, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> But Atlanta isn't in Florida.



Really?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> yea a funny scene describing florida man lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh so that's where this comes from. 

Florida Man is a meme in the Cafe I picked up. I swear it's true what the gifs say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> yea a funny scene describing florida man lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah watched both seasons. Look forward to season 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> I'm not heavy into this scene man
> 
> What's your list look like?



mixture of anime/manga

*Spoiler*: __ 





Naruto
Bleach
One Piece
Death Note
Dragonball/Z/GT/Super/films
One Punch Man
Attack on Titan
Gankutsuou
Berserk

Yugioh
Hellsing

Black Cat
Claymore
Shigurui

Monster
20th Century Boys / 21st Century Boys

Pluto
Gunnm / Last Order
Ghost in the Shell / SAC/ 2nd GiG/ Arise/ films
Cowboy Bebop
Holyland
Uzumaki
Psycho Pass
Fate/Zero
Green Blood
Gurren Lagaan
Eden of the East
Death Parade
Deadman Wonderland
Aku no Higan
Angel Densetsu
Black Lagoon

Samurai Champloo
Steins Gate /0
Mushishi/ Zoku Shou/ films
Haibane Renmei
Darker than Black
Planetes
Abara
Blame!
Biomega

Knights of Sidonia
Sanctuary
Ergo Proxy
Seirei no Moribito
Psyren

Bokurano
Afro Samurai
Afterschool war activites

Blade of the Immortal

Zankyou no Terror

Homunculus
Elfen Lied
Apocalypse no Toride

Baccano!
Code Geass
FLCL / progressive
Annarasumanara
Hotel
Eden: It's an endless world
Kimi no Knife
Bastard
Megalo Box
Darling in the Franxx
Trigun / Maximum





I skipped anime films


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

@Soca Teddy Perkins


----------



## Soca (Jan 11, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> mixture of anime/manga
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Man that's a long ass list. 

Oh from your list Helsing and Afro Samurai should be added to mines. Have you seen Seven Deadly Sins?


T.D.A said:


> @Soca Teddy Perkins


Man I thought Darius was straight up gonna die in that episode. It was too eerie


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2019)

I just realised this is a sketch about @Gledania and @Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I just realised this is a sketch about @Gledania and @Shiba D. Inu



Yeah



But ...



No.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> Man that's a long ass list.
> 
> Oh from your list Helsing and Afro Samurai should be added to mines. Have you seen Seven Deadly Sins?



Forgot to add Vinland Saga in the list, you need to read that 

Nah I haven't seen 7 deadly sins.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 11, 2019)

@Soca

I'm getting AoS withdrawal symptoms man and the next season is only gonna be 13 eps


----------



## Soca (Jan 11, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> @Soca
> 
> I'm getting AoS withdrawal symptoms man and the next season is only gonna be 13 eps


Couple more months left 

At least we know there's another season afterwards. Can't wait to see her come back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> Couple more months left
> 
> At least we know there's another season afterwards. Can't wait to see her come back



Goddess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2019)

@Pocalypse if you liked Holyland , you should try Suicide Island (made by the same author) it's a pretty great seinen.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Pocalypse if you liked Holyland , you should try Suicide Island (made by the same author) it's a pretty great seinen.



Just had a quick check. Yeah you can tell by the art it's the same.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Ye Xiu
> 
> Me now...


I always wondered what your face looks like


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 12, 2019)

Oda owns every Kingdom volume he recognizes the greatness that is Kingdom start reading it you haven’t already. 

Also Renpa, Duke Hyou, and Moubu are the best Kingdom characters.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Oda owns every Kingdom volume he recognizes the greatness that is Kingdom start reading it you haven’t already.
> 
> Also Renpa, Duke Hyou, and Moubu are the best Kingdom characters.



Moubu


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 12, 2019)

MO said:


>


I thought back then you're Ava and now Soca


----------



## MO (Jan 12, 2019)

Don King said:


> I thought back then you're Ava and now Soca


I take many identities.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> My @Gledania seeing yours:


GLEdANIA LOVES shiba d inu?

You are very talented marie!!


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> I always wondered what your face looks like



Tbh I frauded a bit... I'm not that hot IRL.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> Tbh I frauded a bit... I'm not that hot IRL.


You are very modest, looking forward to see your future drawings.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 12, 2019)

Ol comic when? @Marie


----------



## DeVision (Jan 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Ol comic when? @Marie



Do it @Marie .


----------



## Gledania (Jan 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Ol comic when? @Marie



Ol comic ?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Ol comic ?



Ohara Library comic starring yourself, Gledania, Soca and others detailing the stories of members seeking to rule all of OL.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Ohara Library comic starring yourself, Gledania, Soca and others detailing the stories of members seeking to rule all of OL.



... "*starring"... *??


----------



## Shrike (Jan 12, 2019)

Gledania said:


> ... "*starring"... *??



Means you are the fucking star gled, a main actor, get hyped


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Means you are the fucking star gled, a main actor, get hyped



Why Gled?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

Gledania said:


> ... "*starring"... *??



FFS Gled...


----------



## Shrike (Jan 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> Why Gled?



THE CEO IS HERE


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> THE CEO IS HERE



> Big ass "Top Tier" title
> Golden rep bar
> CEO


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

Gledania said:


> ... "*starring"... *??



真打ち


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> 真打ち



"End of Act II"?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

@Shrike 

You choose the dark side. We're ennemies now.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> "End of Act II"?



You know one day Act 2 will end, and I'll sit on my chair laughing as the people are struck dumbfounded by the news.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Shrike
> 
> You choose the dark side. We're ennemies now.



I will root out kawaii commemism from this world


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> > Big ass "Top Tier" title
> > Golden rep bar
> > CEO



The trinity of heroism to advance the OL to the new age.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 12, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> The trinity of heroism to advance the OL to the new age.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> The trinity of heroism to advance the OL to the new age.







Shrike said:


>



Neg'd


----------



## Shrike (Jan 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> Neg'd



You just shoot the first bullet. So much for your peace. The war begins now


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> You just shoot the first bullet. So much for your peace. The war begins now


----------



## Gledania (Jan 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Moubu



Kanki + Ouki + Rempa > The rest


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Kanki + Ouki + Rempa > The rest



This isn't the Convo bitches. Stop this Pokemon shit already!


----------



## Gledania (Jan 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> *Pokemon*


----------



## Shrike (Jan 12, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 12, 2019)

kingdom characters look so weird lol. The art style is op


----------



## Gledania (Jan 12, 2019)

Go D. Usopp said:


> kingdom characters look so weird lol. The art style is op



Kingdom art style  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shrike (Jan 12, 2019)

Okay tried reading Kingdom. This kid just beat three grown men. I am like... okay okay. Then he beats the whole village of them. I am already   Then he beats an elite assassin and I am done, I am too old for this shit bros. But the world building looks great tbh.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Okay tried reading Kingdom. This kid just beat three grown men. I am like... okay okay. Then he beats the whole village of them. I am already   Then he beats an elite assassin and I am done, I am too old for this shit bros. But the world building looks great tbh.



It's based on true events.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It's based on true events.



Very realistic so far


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Very realistic so far



The characters as well as key events are from Chinese history. That's why the world building is so good because it's based on historical facts


----------



## Shrike (Jan 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The characters as well as key events are from Chinese history. That's while the world building is so good because it's based on historical facts



It has elements of historical records, I am sure, but it is 99% fantasy. Not saying anything bad, the world building looks really good. The artstyle is likeable and very distinctive. I will wait before saying anything on the characters.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You strike back I see... 

This won't be fixed peacefully now. 

The war will be merciless.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> It has elements of historical records, I am sure, but it is 99% fantasy. Not saying anything bad, the world building looks really good. The artstyle is likeable and very distinctive. I will wait before saying anything on the characters.



You'll find out it is more than just 'elements of historical records'. Author ofc still takes liberties but still overall tries not to contradict history. Defo keep reading.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It's based on true events.



So is One Piece. Straw hats actually happened.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> So is One Piece. Straw hats actually happened.



Is Roger Robinson Crusoe on Rafter


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

Kingdom's Warring States period actually happened:


----------



## Garcher (Jan 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Kingdom's Warring States period actually happened:


>assuming this isn't common knowledge for people who post on an anime forum


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

The treasure One Piece is literally a one piece.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Kingdom's Warring States period actually happened:



Pirates era actually happened too...


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Kingdom art style
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




That's ugly


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

That's ugly too.

Wouldn't be surprised Biceps did it.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 12, 2019)

And Trafalgar name also exists ay


----------



## Shrike (Jan 12, 2019)

And Kid existed as well and was a captain too


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> And Trafalgar name also exists kay



Even Dragon Fruits exist


----------



## charles101 (Jan 12, 2019)

Kingdom question. Does it have some magic/dragons/spirit/whatever stuff or just swords and arrows?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

The only thing that actually never happened in History is "End of Act II"


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

charles101 said:


> Kingdom question. Does it have some magic/dragons/spirit/whatever stuff or just swords and arrows?



Just shitty swords.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 12, 2019)

Yeah Shin's arrival and some of his early feats are a little "fantasy" like cause he doesn't seem to be at that level.

There are definitly liberties taken during this series.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 12, 2019)

charles101 said:


> Kingdom question. Does it have some magic/dragons/spirit/whatever stuff or just swords and arrows?



Nah but exaggerations like berserk. Like a man cutting another in two. In kingdom you will feel the strength. Yeah , the true *strength*.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Nah but exaggerations like berserk. Like a man cutting another in two. In kingdom you will feel the strength. Yeah , the true *strength*.


----------



## charles101 (Jan 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> Just shitty swords.





Gledania said:


> Nah but exaggerations like berserk. Like a man cutting another in two. In kingdom you will feel the strength. Yeah , the true *strength*.




Meh, I prefer shitty dragons and superpowers :s


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Yeah Shin's arrival and some of his early feats are a little "fantasy" like cause he doesn't seem to be at that level.
> 
> There are definitly liberties taken during this series.



Lol. All feats are pure fantasy son.

It's a shonen, not a documentary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 12, 2019)

charles101 said:


> Meh, I prefer shitty dragons and superpowers :s



I do too. But this manga is something no one should ignore .  The major char is like a mix between luffy and Guts from berserk .


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> The only thing that actually never happened in History is "End of Act II"



Fake news


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

How do I get rid of 'Well-known Member', looks lame


----------



## Soca (Jan 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> How do I get rid of 'Well-known Member', looks lame


There used to be a tag to make that invisible but I can't remember it. Matter fact I don't think it exists after the update.

Why don't you just make your own title?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

Soca said:


> There used to be a tag to make that invisible but I can't remember it. Matter fact I don't think it exists after the update.
> 
> *Why don't you just make your own title?*



Where do I change it?


----------



## Soca (Jan 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Where do I change it?


Go to your personal details and you should see a custom title space.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

Soca said:


> Go to your personal details and you should see a custom title space.



Thanks. Just standard text I presume?


----------



## Soca (Jan 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Thanks. Just standard text I presume?


Yep or those alt characters 

If you want a custom title like Shrike's you gotta win points in games and events across the forums.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yep or those alt characters
> 
> If you want a custom title like Shrike's you gotta win points in games and events across the forums.



Thanks. Done.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol. All feats are pure fantasy son.
> 
> It's a shonen, not a documentary.



That actually has nothing to do with what I said. 

Kingdom is a Seinen, and historical manga. So therefore when you read something like it, you don't expect feats that Shin has in the first volume, because it is not realistic. 

For a series like that, based on more reality you expect realistic feats such as army planning, route crossing etc.

If I said Oscar Robertson had 180 career triple double it would be still be called a feat.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

@Soca does my user title show up on your end?


----------



## Soca (Jan 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Soca does my user title show up on your end?


It's this right?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

Soca said:


> It's this right?



yeah, let me play around with this. see how far I can go


----------



## Gledania (Jan 12, 2019)

Soca said:


> kingdom can suck a dick
> 
> keep this thread op



Did you try Kingdom ?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

Soca said:


> It's this right?



Why do I have a different one?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> Why do I have a different one?



just playing around with it, so trying different stuff


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> just playing around with it, so trying different stuff



Aww ok.

You're delivering fake user titles...


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> Aww ok.
> 
> You're delivering fake user titles...



like my user title suggests


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

I miss him. He was the coolest guy.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yeah let's not spoil anyone who didn't start this amazing manga



I just said he was the coolest guy. How is that a spoiler? 

And I only saw the anime. And in the anime he was the coolest guy. He had a cool voice too.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> I just said he was the coolest guy. How is that a spoiler?
> 
> And I only saw the anime. And in the anime he was the coolest guy. He had a cool voice too.



I deleted then.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

@Chloe said I wasn't special. 

And it was sarcastic. 

Why the Alley people are that cruel?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Chloe said I wasn't special.
> 
> And it was sarcastic.
> 
> Why the Alley people are that cruel?




this isn't one piece


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> this isn't one piece



Still more OP than "End of arc II"


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> like my user title suggests


Needs more colour like my title


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Needs more colour like my title



*Can I get this colour in my user title without mod approval though?*


----------



## Chloe (Jan 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Chloe said I wasn't special.
> 
> And it was sarcastic.
> 
> Why the Alley people are that cruel?


cause we’re meanie bo beanies


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

Chloe said:


> cause we’re meanie bo beanies



Is Chloe both a male and female name?


----------



## Chloe (Jan 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Is Chloe both a male and female name?


----------



## Soca (Jan 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> *Can I get this colour in my user title without mod approval though?*


An admin or an smod has to activate the ability on your profile first


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 12, 2019)

Kingdom looks like a discount version of Vinland Saga.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

Chloe said:


> cause we’re meanie bo beanies



See fams?

An Alley person come here and I feel lost in my own home. 

Why are they so strange?


----------



## Chloe (Jan 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> See fams?
> 
> An Alley person come here and I feel lost in my own home.
> 
> Why are they so strange?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> Still more OP than "End of arc II"


----------



## Shrike (Jan 12, 2019)

What's the girl there for? Marie?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

Is that how you write?

I really love it!

Really!

Edit: And I'm serious (I know it's not always obvious...)

Edit 2: It's like maths. Are you a mathematician or something?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> Is that how you write?
> 
> I really love it!
> 
> ...



I wouldn't consider myself a mathematician though I did Economics at university, and I wasn't bad at Maths, but my day job has nothing to do with maths.

Also re. my handwriting, depends what pen I'm using. I hate ball point pens and my handwriting suffers if I use it so I prefer to write with rollerball pens or similar.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I wouldn't consider myself a mathematician though I did Economics at university, and I wasn't bad at Maths, but my day job has nothing to do with maths.
> 
> Also re. my handwriting, depends what pen I'm using. I hate ball point pens and my handwriting suffers if I use it so I prefer to write with rollerball pens or similar.



No matter. I like how you write.

And it can seems weird but I like ppl who write well (the way I like it I mean). They're generally smart and creative.

I like you now. Write me letters.

Edit: ok it's weird. But this is me.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> No matter. I like how you write.
> 
> And it can seems weird but I like ppl who write well (the way I like it I mean). They're generally smart and creative.
> 
> ...



Lol I'm surprised you liked that handwriting when it looks quite messy to me.

I think I can Sharingan copy no jutsu other people's handwriting, so if there's a handwriting you like I'll try and see if I can copy it.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 12, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Kingdom art style
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Yeah but no.


----------



## Nox (Jan 12, 2019)

@Pocalypse Suicide Island isn’t the wave. Go Shamo or Ichi The Killer

Or if you want the whole fighting style element Sun Ken Rock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 12, 2019)

@shaantu @Ye Xiu I finally saw her !


Cynthia the Poke Goddess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 12, 2019)

Astro said:


> @Pocalypse Suicide Island isn’t the wave. Go Shamo or Ichi The Killer
> 
> Or if you want the whole fighting style element Sun Ken Rock



Suicide Island not good as Holyland? I've read another manga from the author of Ichi The Killer called Homunculus. 

That was one fucked up manga.


----------



## giantbiceps (Jan 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> That's ugly too.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised Biceps did it.





Gledania said:


> @giantbiceps






@Marie recognizes my arts instantly


----------



## Nox (Jan 13, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Suicide Island not good as Holyland? I've read another manga from the author of Ichi The Killer called Homunculus.
> 
> That was one fucked up manga.



I prefer Suicide Island to Holyland. I'd rate that one slghty above it. Jus thought you should have some alternatives

And yeah it seems fucked up is his middle name. Its a psychological thriller and its messed up as they come. Thought I'd wager there some Japanese horrors which could beat it.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 13, 2019)

giantbiceps said:


> @Marie recognizes my arts instantly



Gives me eyes hemorrhoids > Biceps.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 13, 2019)

So...first time I've revealed my face on here.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Soca (Jan 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> So...first time I've revealed my face on here.


I imagined you black lol


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> I imagined you black lol



Lol and I didn't imagine you black


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 13, 2019)

@Soca This was a banger


----------



## Soca (Jan 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Soca This was a banger


hell yea

and this


one of my favorite chill tracks


----------



## Soca (Jan 13, 2019)

@MO

take my shit off, dick


----------



## MO (Jan 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> @MO
> 
> take my shit off, dick


----------



## MO (Jan 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> So...first time I've revealed my face on here.


where?


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 13, 2019)

MO said:


> where?


Dude in the avatar is him.

You guys are all rocking beards it seems  Not everyone can pull it off.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You guys are all rocking beards it seems  Not everyone can pull it off.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 13, 2019)

shaantu said:


>


I don't wear a beard either. Clean shaven looks better on me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Jan 13, 2019)

Nah even when I go to get a shape up I need a chin strap going. I feel naked without it lol


----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> chin strap going



A what ?


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 14, 2019)

Don't forget to vote for your favourite banner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

New avas everywhere...


----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> New avas everywhere...




Rabbiiiit chan !!! 


How are you.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Rabbiiiit chan !!!
> 
> 
> How are you.



Lol. Not like I wasn't here everyday...


----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol. Not like I wasn't here everyday...




I don't remember speaking with you yesterday.

Revisions


----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)

@Kamina. 


We need top tier threads like this one bruh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> New avas everywhere...


Rate each new avy on a scale of 1 to 10


----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)

@Marie who's in your ava.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Rate each new avy on a scale of 1 to 10



Ok. 

I rate each new avy on a scale of 1 to 10.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Marie who's in your ava.



A scale of 1 to 10.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 14, 2019)

^ smart person


----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> A scale of 1 to 10.



10/10


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Marie who's in your ava.



Aeolian from Ghostblade


----------



## Soca (Jan 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> A what ?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Aeolian from Ghostblade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> ^ smart person



Moar srsly, is the guy in your ava the same guy? (I mean the same as usually)


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Aeolian from Ghostblade



Stay in the Alley you weird person 

Here we're all sane. 

I mean...


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> Moar srsly, is the guy in your ava the same guy? (I mean the same as usually)


Yeah.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Yeah.



This one is better then.

Or maybe it's just because it changes a bit not sure...


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Marie who's in your ava.



Marie.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 14, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Don't forget to vote for your favourite banner



We should do more contests.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> Stay in the Alley you weird person
> 
> Here we're all sane.
> 
> I mean...



I'm just a stray cat passing by every few days  

If reading OP counts as being sane then I'm also sane... I guess


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> We should do more contests.



A drawing contest would be cool, I think the DB section has smth like that (every few months?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 14, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu weird logic


----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Shiba D. Inu weird logic




I wouldn't mind reiju tbh


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 14, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> A drawing contest would be cool, I think the DB section has smth like that (every few months?)



Good idea.


----------



## Soca (Jan 14, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> A drawing contest would be cool, I think the DB section has smth like that (every few months?)


We had that in our dead ass art section one time. I ended up being the only applicant 

But we have more artists now so maybe it'll work. Maybe it won't.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2019)

An emote contest could also be a thing, let people submit a few OP emotes (edited or not) and the best 2-3 that are getting voted up will be added. Maybe give some points or sparkles/html/avy for a few weeks too for the winners


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> We had that in our dead ass art section one time. I ended up being the only applicant
> 
> But we have more artists now so maybe it'll work. Maybe it won't.



Would be worth trying it imo


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 14, 2019)

I would like to participate in a drawing contest but I can't even draw a proper Stickman in paint.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> We had that in our dead ass art section one time. *I ended up being the only applicant *
> 
> But we have more artists now so maybe it'll work. Maybe it won't.



So that's how you became a mod.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 14, 2019)

dw mang i can't draw anything either


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Kamina.
> 
> 
> We need top tier threads like this one bruh.


We will have many once the grandmaster starts obliterating random children while he strolls through the flower capital.

I had one which would have been legendary but it was shut down before Orochi (Marcelle) and his boys shut it down:


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> A drawing contest would be cool, I think the DB section has smth like that (every few months?)



I like the idea, but why "contest" and not just a drawing thread?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> I like the idea, but why "contest" and not just a drawing thread?



to pick which one is the funnier.


----------



## Soca (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Jan 14, 2019)

For some reason @Gledania has joined the Admiral Gang in having Asian dancers in their ava. Hmm


----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> For some reason @Gledania has joined the Admiral Gang in having Asian dancers in their ava. Hmm



hmmm ...


----------



## Soca (Jan 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> For some reason @Gledania has joined the Admiral Gang in having Asian dancers in their ava. Hmm


They're trolling me


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> I like the idea, but why "contest" and not just a drawing thread?



they wanted more contests and i gave an idea, it can also just be a thread if they want


----------



## Soca (Jan 14, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> they wanted more contests and i gave an idea, it can also just be a thread if they want


That's what the art thread is for lol


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> They're trolling me



How do I block people's Ava's?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> They're trolling me


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Cmon. Join us.



If *I* do this I get an instant ban and you know it.


----------



## Soca (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm tryna decide what to do for this 



T.D.A said:


> How do I block people's Ava's?


You can use an adblock. I have uOrigin.


----------



## Mob (Jan 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> If *I* do this I get an instant ban and you know it.



You did it once. You weren't banned


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> I'm tryna decide what to do for this
> 
> 
> You can use an adblock. I have uOrigin.



What about specific people?


----------



## Soca (Jan 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> What about specific people?


There's an ignore function in your preferences. You can ignore specific members there except staff.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ban reason:
"had asian girl as his ava"


----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)

@Marie put this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 14, 2019)

Soca no Bunshin.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 14, 2019)

Hello friends. I got a PM telling me to post in here.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Soca no Bunshin.



Join us


----------



## Garcher (Jan 14, 2019)

A said:


> Hello friends. I got a PM telling me to post in here.


I mistook you for Soca for a second


----------



## Mob (Jan 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Join us


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

A said:


> Hello friends. I got a PM telling me to post in here.



Why is the Alley overflowing here FFS! Leave us alone.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> I mistook you for Soca for a second



Who is soca ?


----------



## Mob (Jan 14, 2019)

We are Soca


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 14, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> I mistook you for Soca for a second



I thought you were Soca as well. 

I also thought Big MO was Soca when I saw his avatar.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

WTF


----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> WTF



Je suis Soca


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> Why is the Alley overflowing here FFS! Leave us alone.



You should be friendly and welcoming to new posters in your section.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm lost.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I'm lost.



PUT SOME KOREAN GIRL NOW


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> PUT SOME KOREAN GIRL NOW



@Kinjin Don't.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)

where is bemben when we need him


----------



## Garcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ava is a good boy


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

A said:


> What did the Alley do to you?
> 
> We're all NFers at the end of the day, just smile and relax.



Yall aliens. And it seems contagious.

Get out of here before this place turns full nuts too.

Look what's happening already.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 14, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> ava is a good boy



So are you garcher


----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)

A said:


> So are you garcher



Who had the Idea at first ?

You Xiu dog or Mob ?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Who had the Idea at first ?
> 
> You Xiu dog or Mob ?



Why would anyone answer this question?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)

A said:


> Why would anyone answer this question?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm not a leaker.


----------



## Mob (Jan 14, 2019)

@Marie legend has it Korean idol avatars make your back heal faster


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

A said:


> I'm not a leaker.



You're an Alleyer.

That's even worst.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Admiral Gang is one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

mob said:


> @Marie legend has it Korean idol avatars make your back heal faster



My back thank you but prefer to die.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> You're an Alleyer.
> 
> That's even worst.




So are you.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

A said:


> So are you.



Stop photoshoping shits.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 14, 2019)

My first anniversary on NF


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

shaantu said:


> My first anniversary on NF



Happy birthday Bemben.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 14, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Admiral Gang is one



You've been trapped young one @Gledania


----------



## shaantu (Jan 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> Happy birthday Bemben.


I deserve a cake today, don't I?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You've been trapped young one @Gledania



I would joing the devil if it's allow me to troll Soca or the doge.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I deserve a cake today, don't I?



Yes you do. And take some reps too. Happy birthday bruh. 


 Now put a korean dancer now.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I deserve a cake today, don't I?



Here son.

Mom loves you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 14, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I deserve a cake today, don't I?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 14, 2019)

That's all you gonna get, take it or not, but no cake for you today. WCI gave us enough cake for the next few years.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yes you do. And take some reps too. Happy birthday bruh.
> I will once I get back home
> 
> 
> Now put a korean dancer now.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## shaantu (Jan 14, 2019)

I love my phone 
Too lazy to write same msg again


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2019)

Happy birthday @shaantu ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

It was my birthday too this year. 

Edit: 

Last year actually...


----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> It was my birthday too this year.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2019)

Happy belated birthday @Marie ~


----------



## Gledania (Jan 14, 2019)

@Marie


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 14, 2019)

shaantu said:


> My first anniversary on NF



They grow up so fast.


----------



## Soca (Jan 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> They grow up so fast.



No they don't. @shaantu still a baby

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> No they don't. @shaantu still a baby



I'm like Garp, throw them into the jungle already


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> No they don't. @shaantu still a baby


----------



## shaantu (Jan 14, 2019)

so many Korean girl avatars 
I want one too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I'm like Garp, throw them into the jungle already


Mama would never allow that


----------



## Blacku (Jan 14, 2019)

Is there a reason why you guys all decided to copy Soca's shit taste?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Is there a reason why you guys all decided to copy Soca's shit taste?



We are a sect now.

We all are Soca. 

If your not Soca you should leave this place Eugene.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 14, 2019)

god, today has been a very horrible day
not only there is a huge drama in my country because politician got killed during a charity event and everyone's talking about it and it's impossible to lurk internet now
then I failed one of my tests  my fault tho because I didn't study at all, completely forgot about it


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

shaantu said:


> god, today has been a very horrible day
> not only there is a huge drama in my country because politician got killed during a charity event and everyone's talking about it and it's impossible to lurk internet now
> then I failed one of my tests  my fault tho because I didn't study at all, completely forgot about it



What are you doing here then son!

Go study already!


----------



## shaantu (Jan 14, 2019)

and also I was at uni with fucking wet boots for like 5 hours because weather was complete disaster too because I stepped into puddles (impossible to avoid)


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 14, 2019)

@shaantu's NF evolution be like:


----------



## shaantu (Jan 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> What are you doing here then son!
> 
> Go study already!


don't worry, I have another try in 2 weeks 
the test was just harder than I expected


----------



## Steven (Jan 14, 2019)

Why so many Japan Girl Avatars?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 14, 2019)

these Soca avas everywhere

make it stop ploxxxxxx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jan 14, 2019)

So many Asian girls here.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 14, 2019)

I laughed out loud at this. Great sketch 10/10


----------



## Soca (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## shaantu (Jan 14, 2019)

lmao just got info I have an exam tomorrow because Professor is busy next week and asked to do it tomorrow


----------



## shaantu (Jan 14, 2019)

but at least this one will be easy I guess


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

Courier Six said:


> So many Asian girls here.



The fuck you are?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 14, 2019)

shaantu said:


> lmao just got info I have an exam tomorrow because Professor is busy next week and asked to do it tomorrow



what do you study?


----------



## Courier Six (Jan 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> The fuck you are?


I'm nobody


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

Courier Six said:


> I'm nobody



You're another Doge's fraud account?

Or Biceps'?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 14, 2019)

Aww


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 14, 2019)

Fun fact: Kagawa is a OP fan.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 14, 2019)

@Soca  aren't you happy to see your avatars everywhere? Your religion is spreading 





Marie said:


> The fuck you are?



He's the flag guy.


----------



## Soca (Jan 14, 2019)

Shrike said:


> @Soca  aren't you happy to see your avatars everywhere? Your religion is spreading
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to force it upon people, not have em do it willingly


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2019)

Shrike said:


> @Soca  aren't you happy to see your avatars everywhere? Your religion is spreading
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You mean the false flag guy?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 14, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Fun fact: Kagawa is a OP fan.



I think most Japanese people are OP fans. Always wanted him to do well when he was at United.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> You mean the false flag guy?



Yes


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> I wanted to force it upon people, not have em do it willingly



Who would have thought you'd have your own cult after 'To the OL'


----------



## Soca (Jan 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who would have thought you'd have your own cult after 'To the OL'


We'll see how loyal cats are at the drinking ceremony to test one's faith to the kawaii as fuck cult.

Matter fact hol up...


----------



## Soca (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Mob (Jan 14, 2019)

shaantu said:


> so many Korean girl avatars
> I want one too


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 15, 2019)

@Soca The Korean girl avas were not kawaii though


----------



## Mariko (Jan 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Soca The Korean girl avas were not kawaii though



Only mine is.


----------



## Soca (Jan 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Soca The Korean girl avas were not kawaii though


 you are forgiven for not knowing what you speak

anyways



Is everyone well? I know I am. We're back from our fucking break


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> Only mine is.



This is actually true


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I think most Japanese people are OP fans. Always wanted him to do well when he was at United.


Now even Dortmund doesn't want him.

He was in a commercial with Luffy once.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 15, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Now even Dortmund doesn't want him.
> 
> He was in a commercial with Luffy once.



Wait are you french or something? (french link)


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wait are you french or something? (french link)


It appears in French for you as you're from France


----------



## Mariko (Jan 15, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> It appears in French for you as you're from France


----------



## Gledania (Jan 15, 2019)

Soca said:


> you are forgiven for not knowing what you speak
> 
> anyways
> 
> ...



As long the spoilers aren't out , THE BREAK IS NOT OVER.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 15, 2019)

I hope that when I wake up tomorrow morning spoilers will be already up


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 15, 2019)

You guys aren't ready for the spoilers.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You guys aren't ready for the spoilers.



What ?

What do you mean ?


----------



## Garcher (Jan 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What ?
> 
> What do you mean ?


He means that Kizaru has already defeated Big Mom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 15, 2019)

Seems like I missed a lot of action here. What was up with peoples avatars? XD


----------



## Gledania (Jan 15, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> He means that Zoro  has already defeated Kaido



Fixed


----------



## Mariko (Jan 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What ?
> 
> What do you mean ?



He means "End of Act II"


----------



## Gledania (Jan 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> He means "End of Act II"




End of act II was nothing compared to this ....

Since he said "You're not ready" I thought he has already read the spoilers in raw versions on some japanese website ....

I was all exited for nothing


----------



## shaantu (Jan 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> End of act II was nothing compared to this ....
> 
> Since he said "You're not ready" I thought he has already read the spoilers in raw versions on some japanese website ....
> 
> I was all exited for nothing


it's so easy to troll you


----------



## Mariko (Jan 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> End of act II was nothing compared to this ....
> 
> Since he said "You're not ready" I thought he has already read the spoilers in raw versions on some japanese website ....
> 
> I was all exited for nothing



He again misread "End of Act II" in a raw version while it actually was "Carrot joins"


----------



## shaantu (Jan 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> He again misread "End of Act II" in a raw version while it actually was "Carrot joins"


Vivi>Carrot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 15, 2019)

@Gledania


----------



## Mariko (Jan 15, 2019)

Is that an indication?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania



I swear if Oda don't give this guy a proper fight in wano I stop One piece


----------



## Mariko (Jan 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania



Zoro chapter?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> Is that an indication?



Just a great pic. Would have voted for it as an OL banner. Found it from a Chinese site.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> Zoro chapter?



One can hope.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Just a great pic. Would have voted for it as an OL banner. Found it from a Chinese site.






T.D.A said:


> One can hope.



Baka.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> Baka.



I am


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 15, 2019)

@Marie how's your back recovery going anyway?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Marie how's your back recovery going anyway?



Well, as I just said to @Seiko not really better. It still hurts and my left leg still is pretty weak. I'm supposed to see my physiotherapist tomorow though. 

I should be sticked into my bed all day long but well. It's like impossible. And I don't really take my drugs as I should do. Too many of them and it fucks both my stomach and my brain (like I'm a bit confused and I want to sleep all time). 

I prefer my own witch medics based on plants and essential oils.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> Well, as I just said to @Seiko not really better. It still hurts and my left leg still is pretty weak. I'm supposed to see my physiotherapist tomorow though.
> 
> I should be sticked into my bed all day long but well. It's like impossible. And I don't really take my drugs as I should do. Too many of them and it fucks both my stomach and my brain (like I'm a bit confused and I want to sleep all time).
> 
> I prefer my own witch medics based on plants and essential oils.



Leg injury too? Damn. I got a minor left knee meniscus tear playing football (soccer) a while ago and haven't been able to play proper sport since which has been quite annoying.

You seem quite a sporty person so I think with patience and hard work during rehab you'll come back fitter and stronger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Leg injury too? Damn. I got a minor left knee meniscus tear playing football (soccer) a while ago and haven't been able to play proper sport since which has been quite annoying.
> 
> You seem quite a sporty person so I think with patience and hard work during rehab you'll come back fitter and stronger.



Actually by hurting my back I somehow stuck my left sciatic nerve, the one that control your left leg. This is why I freaked myslef out thinking I'd end in a wheelchair, but docs told me it should fix by itself. At worst a surgery should fix it.

I'm sorry for your knee. Have you ever tried alternative medicines/treatments?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 15, 2019)

930 spoiler below. Drake and Pageone are on a mission to spread love via free hugs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> Actually by hurting my back I somehow stuck my left sciatic nerve, the one that control your left leg. This is why I freaked myslef out thinking I'd end in a wheelchair, but docs told me it should fix by itself. At worst a surgery should fix it.
> 
> I'm sorry for your knee. Have you ever tried alternative medicines/treatments?



Not for my knee, just physiotherapy and gym work. 

I've used herbal medicine for other stuff i.e skin and also for example black seed oil when I've suffered from migraines.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Not for my knee, just physiotherapy and gym work.
> 
> I've used herbal medicine for other stuff i.e skin and also for example black seed oil when I've suffered from migraines.



You could (should) try osteopathy and acupuncture (or other asiatic traditional medicines) for your knee. Some can really do "miracles". Believe me. 

Even professional sportives use them.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> You could (should) try osteopathy and acupuncture (or other asiatic traditional medicines) for your knee. Some can really do "miracles". Believe me.
> 
> Even professional sportives use them.



Thanks, might try it out!

@Gledania are you a student? how's revision?

@shaantu you had exam today, how'd it go?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Jan 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> you a student? how's revision?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Thanks, might try it out!
> 
> @Gledania are you a student? how's revision?
> 
> @shaantu you had exam today, how'd it go?


it went pretty well just I've expected. It was more a conversation with students than an actual exam, but I wasn't much surprised since it was moved to be so early. All students like and respect our Professor and he's always a nice guy, shame my university doesn't treat him the same way so he doesn't have much classes to share his worthy knowledge with us and it theirs huge mistake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


>



Procrastinating on NF?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Procrastinating on NF?



Son


----------



## MO (Jan 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 15, 2019)

@Marie Mama you drank again?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 15, 2019)

shaantu said:


> @Marie Mama you drank again?



Why son? 

Hic.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> Why son?
> 
> Hic.


you have a certain habit when you drink


----------



## Mariko (Jan 15, 2019)

shaantu said:


> you have a certain habit when you drink



Just one?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> Just one?


dunno about the rest but I know just one


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Procrastinating on NF?



I mean, I'm in school and that seems pretty accurate a scary large portion of the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 15, 2019)

I procrastinate on NF during work lol


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I procrastinate on NF during work lol



Damn, you actually put off work when you're _at work_? That lack of dedication takes some serious dedication.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 15, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Damn, you actually put off work when you're _at work_? That lack of dedication takes some serious dedication.



I'm not someone who can concentrate on work for a long period of time. I need my breaks.


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I'm not someone who can concentrate on work for a long period of time. I need my breaks.



I feel ya.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I'm not someone who can concentrate on work for a long period of time. I need my breaks.



The only time when I post on NF is from work 

Well, almost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 15, 2019)

I post spoilers during work hours. Gets me through the day


----------



## shaantu (Jan 16, 2019)

still no spoilers


----------



## Gledania (Jan 16, 2019)

If Oda make us wait 2 weeks just for fucking luffy I blow up japan.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 16, 2019)

@Kamina. @Seraphoenix is tower of gods worth reading ??? Is it like one piece ?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Kamina. @Seraphoenix is tower of gods worth reading ??? Is it like one piece ?


In some respects I enjoy it more than OP. It's a very worthwhile read. 

This description from  is pretty accurate:

''Battle shounen? Check!
Vast world-building? Check!
Definitely long-running as fuck? Check!
That format of going to each Floor/island and dealing with their unique problems each time? Check! 
etc.

The game thing makes it brainier than OP and kinda like HxH but recently it's kinda piped down. ''


----------



## Gledania (Jan 16, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> In some respects I enjoy it more than OP. It's a very worthwhile read.
> 
> This description from  is pretty accurate:
> 
> ...



I'll start it then 

Must finish vagabon before.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I'll start it then
> 
> Must finish vagabon before.


Vagabond?  Only Berserk has better art imo. Hate that the author went on hiatus though


----------



## Gledania (Jan 16, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> Vagabond?  Only Berserk has better art imo. Hate that the author went on hiatus though



Try kingdom. It's art is also amazing.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Try kingdom. It's art is also amazing.


I read Kingdom too 

Kanki>


----------



## Gledania (Jan 16, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> I read Kingdom too
> 
> Kanki>



Ouki>


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Ouki>



Gone too soon tbh.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 16, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> Gone too soon tbh.




Yup


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 16, 2019)

@Gledania You know, I feel like certain stray dogs may have a bit more trouble following you around if you made your profile private. But that depends on whether you actually mind the rating spam.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 16, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> @Gledania You know, I feel like certain stray dogs may have more trouble following you around if you made your profile private. But that depends on whether you actually mind the rating spam.




It's a war.  and from both side.


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> It's a war.  and from both side.



Well, have fun with that then. 

Also, 6k posts hurrah.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 16, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> @Gledania You know, I feel like certain stray dogs may have a bit more trouble following you around if you made your profile private. But that depends on whether you actually mind the rating spam.


this war is to fight Gledania's cynophobia


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2019)

> the assumption that I go to Gledanias profile to rate his posts is a funny one 

all the posts are right here in OL


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2019)

@Gledania watch pokemon


----------



## Gledania (Jan 16, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Gledania watch pokemon



I stopped long time ago, I'm not into it anymore.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I stopped long time ago, I'm not into it anymore.


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 16, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> > the assumption that I go to Gledanias profile to rate his posts is a funny one
> 
> all the posts are right here in OL



Either way you seem to have an unhealthy fixation with him. But since he seems to be fine with whatever this thing is you two have going on, I'll butt out and let you throw rocks at each other on the playground like you've been doing.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 16, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Either way you seem to have an unhealthy fixation with him. But since he seems to be fine with whatever this thing is you two have going on, I'll butt out and let you throw rocks at each other on the playground like you've been doing.




I wont stop until he admit Drake>Law and Yonko > Admirals


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I wont stop until he admit Drake>Law and Yonko > Admirals



Drink some coffee, you're in for a long night.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 16, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Drink some coffee, you're in for a long night.




Bruh. This forum is good having guys like you here.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 16, 2019)

ooooooooooooooo what do we have here? Is Gledania hitting on Ether?

@Gledania and @Etherborn sitting in a tree

K-I-S-S-I-N-G


----------



## Gledania (Jan 16, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> ooooooooooooooo what do we have here? Is Gledania hitting on Ether?
> 
> @Gledania and @Etherborn sitting in a tree
> 
> K-I-S-S-I-N-G



Jaelous ?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Jaelous ?



SO MUCH


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 16, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> SO MUCH



Look at the bright side man. The moment you realize that my dubious and borderline nonexistent love-life is a cause for envy, you know there's nowhere left to go but up.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 16, 2019)

Trying my hand at digital colouring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 16, 2019)

the Dodo channel on YouTube is so depressing. how can humans be such right cunts


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2019)

@shaantu finished first season (S10 overall) of D&P

start was average, but it kept getting better and better  I can see why the praise for D&P


Darkrai movie tomorrow for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Jan 16, 2019)

This Smyle album by KYLE 

But what is a Summer Mood!


----------



## Soca (Jan 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Trying my hand at digital colouring


what are you using to colour?


----------



## Blacku (Jan 16, 2019)

Guess who's banned 


@Gledania


----------



## Garcher (Jan 16, 2019)

what did doge do


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Kamina. @Seraphoenix is tower of gods worth reading ??? Is it like one piece ?



S1 is legendary, first parts of Season 2 are even better. Then it declines hard and its pretty awful (in comparison to what it was) at this point although you have fans who refuse to be objective about it. 

It still has some good moments occasionally even though its nowhere near how good it was before.

I would just read it and then if you can bear the quality drop by past the workshop arc (if im remembering right) then continue otherwise just drop it entirely.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 17, 2019)

"Breaks no more"

@Soca


----------



## Soca (Jan 17, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> "Breaks no more"
> 
> @Soca


----------



## Gledania (Jan 17, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Guess who's banned
> 
> 
> @Gledania



Don't tell me ... 

What did he do again ?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 17, 2019)

Breaks no more eh @Soca ?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 17, 2019)

Breaks no more they said

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaantu (Jan 17, 2019)

jesus christ I just woke up and am completely disappointed with the spoilers


----------



## Gledania (Jan 17, 2019)

shaantu said:


> jesus christ I just woke up and am completely disappointed with the spoilers


 Yup  same here

Oh there is a break also


----------



## shaantu (Jan 17, 2019)

also
>break next week
for fuck sake this isnt funny anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark (Jan 17, 2019)

OP breaks are OP
I am considering piling up 10-20 chapters once again to avoid this suffering


----------



## shaantu (Jan 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> We'v just been given 4 lines worth of spoilers =/= full chapter


still am disappointed with its amount and content 
but there is still hope


----------



## shaantu (Jan 17, 2019)

oh, and rip Doge


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 17, 2019)

King > Big Momw


----------



## shaantu (Jan 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> We'v just been given 4 lines worth of spoilers =/= full chapter


you delivered something interesting, but... WHERE HAPPENED TO LAW AND DRAKE 
we all have been waiting for this


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 17, 2019)

Dark said:


> OP breaks are OP
> I am considering piling up 10-20 chapters once again to avoid this suffering



You intend to not read until 2022 ? : P


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Breaks no more they said



Soca must be overthrown.

He is somehow to blame for all this I just know it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Jan 17, 2019)

Oda's issues again? about break

or is it SJ issues?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 17, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> Oda's issues again? about break
> 
> or is it SJ issues?


Its Oda


----------



## Fel1x (Jan 17, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Its Oda


atleast the chapter will blow up OL
it is time for admiral gang to show some humor skills


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 17, 2019)

@Soca Why was Shiba D. Inu banned?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 17, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> atleast the chapter will blow up OL
> it is time for admiral gang to show some humor skills



Arn't they walking jokes to begin with?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Jan 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Soca Why was Shiba D. Inu banned?


flaming apparently


----------



## Nox (Jan 17, 2019)

Jesus a lot of you take this NF stuff seriously huh!!!


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 17, 2019)

Soca said:


> flaming apparently



Big Mom = Shiba?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 17, 2019)

just caught up watching Slime
very cool anime, I really want to start reading manga


----------



## shaantu (Jan 17, 2019)

Soca said:


> flaming apparently


for how long


----------



## Soca (Jan 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Big Mom = Shiba?



Basically lol


shaantu said:


> for how long



He should be out today..


----------



## Gledania (Jan 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Soca Why was Shiba D. Inu banned?



He insulted someone with a censored word.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 17, 2019)

@Soca change the title  we're still with breaks. Stop giving false hope.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 18, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>




HE'S BACK !!!!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> HE'S BACK !!!!


----------



## shaantu (Jan 18, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


how was the Darkrai movie?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 18, 2019)

shaantu said:


> how was the Darkrai movie?


good, better than I expected tbh

will need to rewatch with twitch chat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 18, 2019)

Does anyone have a nice Katakuri stock I may use?


----------



## Nataly (Jan 18, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Does anyone have a nice Katakuri stock I may use?



*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaantu (Jan 18, 2019)

why is convo dead again


----------



## Garcher (Jan 18, 2019)

I wish the EZ convo wasn't infested with Rax

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 18, 2019)

shaantu said:


> why is convo dead again



Chapter is out, everyone's making their monthly response threads.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 18, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Chapter is out, everyone's making their monthly response threads.


I guess that makes sense
after all, we all missed One Piece
and there is a break again


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 18, 2019)

@Marie Who's the girl in your set and what is she from?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 18, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> @Marie Who's the girl in your set and what is she from?



A character from boku no pico.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 18, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> @Marie Who's the girl in your set and what is she from?



Akko, from Little Witch Academia


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 18, 2019)

I need help coming up with a custom user title to go under the username. Any suggestions?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I need help coming up with a custom user title to go under the username. Any suggestions?


you mean HTML one? just put  in there and you will be cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I need help coming up with a custom user title to go under the username. Any suggestions?


It's done btw


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 18, 2019)

Soca said:


> It's done btw



The money transfer?


----------



## Soca (Jan 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The money transfer?


ye it's all there


----------



## Nox (Jan 19, 2019)

They should've warned me NF hates mods when I got this. Getting tagged in retarded PMs, being accused of abusing power, no transparency 


All I do is just shit talk about some japanese cartoons then leave 

Mbxx needs to delete all other non Anime/Manga/Comic sections. Go to reddit or some other forums


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 19, 2019)

Astro said:


> They should've warned me NF hates mods when I got this. Getting tagged in retarded PMs, being accused of abusing power, no transparency
> 
> 
> All I do is just shit talk about some japanese cartoons then leave
> ...



shouldn't have abused your power


----------



## Nox (Jan 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> shouldn't have abused your power



they need to make a special position called Forum Handler or Watchman and give it to me 


i'll let them keep hating though, im sure my mod rep is still intact 






















































































is it 

In other news I started watching this BBC show called Bodyguard. This thing is good so far


----------



## Mariko (Jan 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The money transfer?



Wait wat?


----------



## DeVision (Jan 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wait wat?



It must be nude pictures.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The money transfer?


What prize(s) did you choose? HTML usertitle?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 19, 2019)

I was supposed to study today but did literally nothing 
too lazy to even make a dinner


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 19, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> What prize(s) did you choose? HTML usertitle?



Yeah


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 19, 2019)

Cool. You still have points left in that case.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 19, 2019)

@Kinjin is a SasuSaku shipper?

Not judging or anything tho.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 19, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> @Kinjin is a SasuSaku shipper?
> 
> Not judging or anything tho.


I have to wear this set for the NF Valentine's Day event.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 19, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I have to wear this set for the NF Valentine's Day event.



Oh, I see.

Was about to say I respect you for rocking a SasuSaku set despite the ridicule this pairing usually draws, but this works too.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 19, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Cool. You still have points left in that case.



Yeah but don't know what to put up


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 19, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Oh, I see.
> 
> Was about to say I respect you for rocking a SasuSaku set despite the ridicule this pairing usually draws, but this works too.


Was never much into shipping but I like SasuSaku. It makes enough sense to me and well, it's canon after all.


----------



## MO (Jan 19, 2019)

@Soca do you like my avatar?


----------



## MO (Jan 20, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu what if we replaced big mom with Irene?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Jan 20, 2019)

Trying to get Disney to buy out One Piece. Join me in this crusade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 20, 2019)

Astro said:


> Trying to get Disney to buy out One Piece. Join me in this crusade



Why?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2019)

Astro said:


> Trying to get Disney to buy out One Piece. Join me in this crusade


One Piece Hearts
Kingdom Pirates


----------



## Mariko (Jan 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah but don't know what to put up



So you bought your editor title? 

Corruption everywhere!


----------



## Soca (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm fucking snowed in 

I need to go shopping


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> So you bought your editor title?
> 
> Corruption everywhere!


 
But not with real money!


----------



## Mariko (Jan 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> But not with real money!


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 20, 2019)

Soca said:


> I'm fucking snowed in
> 
> I need to go shopping


Shopping on a Sunday?

We got the same name color now


----------



## Soca (Jan 20, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Shopping on a Sunday?
> 
> We got the same name color now


I would've gone yesterday but it's been storming. It only just now stopped 

aw shit, you got the superior purple too thats dope


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 20, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Everyone who signed up for the Valentine's Day event got it.



But you had to pair with someone didn't you? Who was your valentines?


----------



## Nox (Jan 20, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> One Piece Hearts
> Kingdom Pirates



One Wars 

Marpiece



T.D.A said:


> Why?



I need to see Hulk vs Luffy / Franky vs Tony / Sanji vs Tchalla / MUM vs Strange / Akainu vs Thor MCU phase six.

Also Disney has the quality to bump OP anime. Also Disney will make sure Oda doesn’t keep pump faking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> But you had to pair with someone didn't you? Who was your valentines?


@fuff


----------



## fuff (Jan 20, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> @fuff


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 20, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> @fuff




Nice pairing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 20, 2019)

After @Shrike and @Nataly now @Kinjin and @fuff

Back to middle school.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> After @Shrike and @Nataly now @Kinjin and @fuff
> 
> Back to middle school.


why you don't participate in the event


----------



## Nataly (Jan 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> After @Shrike and @Nataly now @Kinjin and @fuff
> 
> Back to middle school.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jan 20, 2019)

Soca said:


>


I just made that emote, was playing around with the blob possibilities, it might be too big though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 20, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I just made that emote, was playing around with the blob possibilities, it might be too big though


it should be OL's official blob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 20, 2019)

shaantu said:


> why you don't participate in the event



You don't wanna know who your father really is. 

Trust me.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> You don't wanna know who your father really is.
> 
> Trust me.


but I do have a right to know...


----------



## Mariko (Jan 20, 2019)

shaantu said:


> but I do have a right to know...



Go study son. I don't wanna ruin your life more than I already did giving birth.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> Go study son. I don't wanna ruin your life more than I already did giving birth.


I don't think you can ruin my life more than that


----------



## Mariko (Jan 20, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I don't think you can ruin my life more than that



I know son. Sorry. I should have aborted but mom was drunk.

You gotta be stronk now and survive as you can your cursed life.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 20, 2019)

shaantu said:


> but I do have a right to know...



But do you really?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> But do you really?



I think your custom title is a bit to small though...


----------



## shaantu (Jan 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> I know son. Sorry. I should have aborted but mom was drunk.
> 
> You gotta be stronk now and survive as you can your cursed life.


don't worry, I'll never let you forget about the mistake you made


----------



## Nataly (Jan 20, 2019)

shaantu said:


> it should be OL's official blob


Suggested in the designated thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> But do you really?


yeah, the kid needs a father too


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> I think your custom title is a bit to small though...



hey I'm still playing around with the size


----------



## shaantu (Jan 20, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Suggested in the designated thread


waaaaa, you even added an eyepatch 
I absolutely love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 20, 2019)

shaantu said:


> don't worry, I'll never let you forget about the mistake you made



I understand.

But you're right, you must know the dramatic truth about you...

You are your own father. 

Don't ask me how, or just watch Futurama. 

But this is why you feel fucked up inside. 

Sorry son.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 20, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Suggested in the designated thread



That's ugly though.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> I understand.
> 
> But you're right, you must know the dramatic truth about you...
> 
> ...






Marie said:


> That's ugly though.


no, it's awesome


----------



## Mariko (Jan 20, 2019)

shaantu said:


> no, it's awesome




Sorry son.   

No it's ugly. Blobs are.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 20, 2019)

How @Soca and other hardcore One Piece fans speak to their GF


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> How @Soca and other hardcore One Piece fans speak to their GF











SAD


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2019)

that may be Dellinger irl


----------



## MO (Jan 20, 2019)

Most of the people in the comment section are actually saying team B.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2019)

Akainu solos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 20, 2019)

only 1 chapter this month
I really hope the next break won't be as painful as the previous one


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 20, 2019)

shaantu said:


> only 1 chapter this month
> I really hope the next break won't be as painful as the previous one



We're gonna get early spoilers/early chapter for C.932 (not the next chapter, but the one after). February should be a good month in general (4 chapters in a row)


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2019)

I hate breaks


----------



## DeVision (Jan 20, 2019)

Wow. The Saint's got robbed.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 20, 2019)

@Dellinger 


YOU ..... CHANGED .... YOUR AVA ....


----------



## Garcher (Jan 20, 2019)

Ribrianne fits Dellinger tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Jan 21, 2019)

@MO 
Are you wearing @Soca avatar? 
I was confused why Soca was suddenly championing for Big Mom. 
And by the way who is she? She is hot.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> That's ugly though.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 21, 2019)

Shrike said:


>


----------



## Mob (Jan 21, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Dellinger
> 
> 
> YOU ..... CHANGED .... YOUR AVA ....


He lost the bet  BD Broly movie grossed more than any One Piece movie


----------



## Garcher (Jan 21, 2019)

mob said:


> He lost the bet  BD Broly movie grossed more than any One Piece movie


ah right he was the guy who always argued OP > DB because it sold overall more volumes   

shouldn't he wear a proper ribrianne ava


----------



## Mob (Jan 21, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> ah right he was the guy who always argued OP > DB because it sold overall more volumes
> 
> shouldn't he wear a proper ribrianne ava


he should wear that ugly fat version of ribrianne, current slim one doesn't feel like a real punishment


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 21, 2019)

Pokemon movies shit on both OP *and* DB movies gross-wise





or at least the first ~3-4 did


----------



## Mob (Jan 21, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Pokemon movies shit on both OP *and* DB movies gross-wise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here is a list of top 33 films


----------



## Garcher (Jan 21, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Pokemon movies shit on both OP *and* DB movies gross-wise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just the first two did better than Broly, and that was when pokemon was A LOT more popular than today


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 21, 2019)

huh I didnt think these were that high, thought they were all ~50M at best 
13    $86,927,575 2018
14   $85,200,000

  $183,442,714 



weebs do have money


----------



## Mob (Jan 21, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> huh I didnt think these were that high, thought they were all ~50M at best
> 13    $86,927,575 2018
> 14   $85,200,000
> 
> ...


I don't get it why is Conan so high, I thought no one followed this long ass series in the west


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 21, 2019)

mob said:


> He lost the bet  BD Broly movie grossed more than any One Piece movie



I think he got mad at me one time when I said that there's many other manga out there with better writing/fights etc

Truly loyal to Oda.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 21, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu 
@shaantu 

Some movie? Doesn't look like series animation.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 21, 2019)

movie 11 opening


----------



## shaantu (Jan 21, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> movie 11 opening


Shaymin


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 21, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Shaymin


----------



## shaantu (Jan 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 21, 2019)

Mews cute son

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 21, 2019)

btw Doctor Who marathon is ending in 4 days so we should get an announcement whats coming up next 
let it be gen3, let it be gen3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 21, 2019)

god fucking damnit, looks like my heater broke, just about the time when its gonna be -10 Celcius tonight


----------



## Soca (Jan 21, 2019)

bonjour  


shaantu said:


> god fucking damnit, looks like my heater broke, just about the time when its gonna be -10 Celcius tonight


That's why you keeps 3 blankets on deck


----------



## shaantu (Jan 21, 2019)

Soca said:


> bonjour
> 
> That's why you keeps 3 blankets on deck


I do have an extra blanket but I hate cold so much


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 21, 2019)

Polish winters are horrible, a few years ago I was on a visit in Poland and we actually got stuck in our place.

And it always takes so long until spring starts in Poland. I heard sometimes Poland gets like half a meter new snow in may wtf.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 21, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Polish winters are horrible, a few years ago I was on a visit in Poland and we actually got stuck in our place.
> 
> And it always takes so long until spring starts in Poland. I heard sometimes Poland gets like half a meter new snow in may wtf.


last winter we had barely any snow and then out of sudden a snowstorm came, that was in March or April
it paralyzed the whole country 

I remember old times 10-15 years ago, when the temperature was below -20 degrees Celcius but at least I didn't have to go to school


----------



## shaantu (Jan 21, 2019)

yeaaaaaaaaaaah I've fixed my heater

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 21, 2019)

Congrats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 21, 2019)

@shaantu Are you a fan of the Witcher series?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @shaantu Are you a fan of the Witcher series?


Do you mean books or games?
but yeah, I like both


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 21, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Do you mean books or games?
> but yeah, I like both



Game mainly. I loved Witcher 3. Geralt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Game mainly. I loved Witcher 3. Geralt



I want to start witcher 3 but I have a ps4 and there is no witcher 1 or 2 in ps4 which sucks so I can't play witcher 3 without playing the 2 previous so I'm fucked


----------



## Gledania (Jan 21, 2019)

@GrizzlyClaws 

Blueno vs Smoothie, who would win ?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 21, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I want to start witcher 3 but I have a ps4 and there is no witcher 1 or 2 in ps4 which sucks so I can't play witcher 3 without playing the 2 previous so I'm fucked


play it on PC then


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 21, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I want to start witcher 3 but I have a ps4 and there is no witcher 1 or 2 in ps4 which sucks so I can't play witcher 3 without playing the 2 previous so I'm fucked



I just watched the story of the first two games on youtube. also if i remember correctly there's a recap at the start of the game but better to watch the youtube videos.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 21, 2019)

shaantu said:


> play it on PC then



My pc is horrible .... 



T.D.A said:


> I just watched the story of the first two games on youtube. also if i remember correctly there's a recap at the start of the game but better to watch the youtube videos.



The choice you made in the 2 previous game influence the next one right ?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 21, 2019)

Gledania said:


> My pc is horrible ....
> 
> 
> 
> The choice you made in the 2 previous game influence the next one right ?



On the PS4 Witcher 3 version, early in the game there's basically a cutscene where it allows you to give answers to someone's questions about key decisions in Witcher 2 .


----------



## shaantu (Jan 21, 2019)

Gledania said:


> My pc is horrible ....
> 
> 
> 
> The choice you made in the 2 previous game influence the next one right ?


yeah you are being asked about your choices in Witcher 2, but they don't change that much


----------



## shaantu (Jan 21, 2019)

I still recommend playing previous games before starting The Witcher 3, games are already old so go check if you can run them.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 21, 2019)

Manuscript version:


----------



## Soca (Jan 21, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I still recommend playing previous games before starting The Witcher 3, games are already old so go check if you can run them.


Since you play witcher, are you excited for that cyberpunk game coming out? It's from the same company.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 21, 2019)

@Dellinger I really liked your previous avy of dellinger, it was pretty aesthetic


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## shaantu (Jan 22, 2019)

Soca said:


> Since you play witcher, are you excited for that cyberpunk game coming out? It's from the same company.


well it definitely looks good after watching that 50 minutes gameplay video so yeah. CDP is always trying to make their games work perfectly and there is still no release date, so we've got to wait patiently


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 22, 2019)

I hate that there is no One Piece this week.


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Jan 22, 2019)

It's fucking snowing here

I HATE WINTER


----------



## Soca (Jan 22, 2019)

shaantu said:


> well it definitely looks good after watching that 50 minutes gameplay video so yeah. CDP is always trying to make their games work perfectly and there is still no release date, so we've got to wait patiently


Yea that wait is horrible. I've never played rpg games but I always the cyberpunk type theme so I'm genuinely excited for that game. What do you play on, pc?



B Rabbit said:


> I hate that there is no One Piece this week.


Right? Ain't shit to do 



WestWood7 said:


> It's fucking snowing here
> 
> I HATE WINTER


Man there was a storm over the weekend here. The snow piled up to almost half a car height. Imagine shovelling through that shit


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 22, 2019)

It's cold here but weather is nice ;p

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaantu (Jan 22, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yea that wait is horrible. I've never played rpg games but I always the cyberpunk type theme so I'm genuinely excited for that game. What do you play on, pc?



Console, if I get it back


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 22, 2019)

Cyberpunk 2077 will be the most hype thing in whatever year it comes out.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @GrizzlyClaws
> 
> Blueno vs Smoothie, who would win ?



What came first, egg or chicken?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 22, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> What came first, egg or chicken?



I don't know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It's cold here but weather is nice ;p


You at a railroad or something? lol



shaantu said:


> Console, if I get it back


ps4? 



GrizzlyClaws said:


> Cyberpunk 2077 will be the most hype thing in whatever year it comes out.


People have been saving money for whole new set ups for that game. I'm thinking of doing that myself too cuz I feel playing it on a console won't be that good.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## shaantu (Jan 22, 2019)

Soca said:


> You at a railroad or something? lol
> 
> 
> ps4?
> ...


yeah
inb4 the game comes on the new console generation


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 22, 2019)

Soca said:


> You at a railroad or something? lol
> 
> 
> ps4?
> ...



Picture was taken on a rooftop of a building lol.


----------



## Soca (Jan 22, 2019)

shaantu said:


> yeah
> inb4 the game comes on the new console generation


add me

what games you got?



T.D.A said:


> Picture was taken on a rooftop of a building lol.


oh ok


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 22, 2019)

Soca said:


> People have been saving money for whole new set ups for that game. I'm thinking of doing that myself too cuz I feel playing it on a console won't be that good.



Yeah I will do the same. I wanted to upgrade for a minute now but I'm holding back atm, want to make sure I can play Cyberpunk the best way possible. Not that much of a hardware whore anyway, so I can manage the wait with my current setup just fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 22, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



Apple fans:


----------



## Soca (Jan 22, 2019)

oh yea, y'allready for that snakeman vs katakuri this weekend? 






The good animators are coming in to do the episode justice. Can't wait to see diced mochi and that panel animated 



GrizzlyClaws said:


> Yeah I will do the same. I wanted to upgrade for a minute now but I'm holding back atm, want to make sure I can play Cyberpunk the best way possible. Not that much of a hardware whore anyway, so I can manage the wait with my current setup just fine.


Dope. I hope it comes out later this year, the hype for it is unbearable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaantu (Jan 22, 2019)

Soca said:


> add me
> 
> what games you got?
> 
> ...


well I haven't seen my console for like 7 months because I borrowed it to my brother and he took it to his town.
about games, I didn't really buy much. The Witcher 3, Rayman, Crash Bandicoot, NS Ultimate Storm 4, Life is Strange, Tekken 7, while my brother plays some sports games like FIFA
tbh I bought it only to play The Witcher and used my brother to give me half money so he could play sports games. I stopped using it later on because I went to school and didn't have much time to play anyway, so my brother took it. 
I barely play any games these days, something has died inside of me


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 22, 2019)

I just jizzed at this pic


----------



## Nox (Jan 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It's cold here but weather is nice ;p



You're in Canada?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 22, 2019)

Astro said:


> You're in Canada?



London, UK.


----------



## Nox (Jan 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> London, UK.



Fail 6th grade geography mod brehs. IDK but I always thought you were either in Japan or Canada. As they have a big Asian population there. No 


Must be nice to be asian with a british accent


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 22, 2019)

Astro said:


> Fail 6th grade geography mod brehs. IDK but I always thought you were either in Japan or Canada. As they have a big Asian population there. No
> 
> 
> Must be nice to be asian with a british accent



I can see why from the pic you might think Canada, it's because of the tower right?


----------



## Soca (Jan 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I can see why from the pic you might think Canada, it's because of the tower right?


Yea he most likely thought it was the cn tower lol


----------



## Nox (Jan 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I can see why from the pic you might think Canada, it's because of the tower right?



Yeah. Auckland and Toronto are the only place I know have such a tower. I need to travel more. Mandem always show me Primrose Hill and non Tower sides of London.


----------



## MO (Jan 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It's cold here but weather is nice ;p


Canada is to fucking cold.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I just jizzed at this pic


would you lick Shanks' hairy leg ?


----------



## Soca (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 22, 2019)

Riven


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 22, 2019)

MO said:


> Canada is to fucking cold.



It's not Canada. Unless you're talking about yourself in Canada?


----------



## MO (Jan 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It's not Canada. Unless you're talking about yourself in Canada?


myself in Canada.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 22, 2019)

Neat.

Video game I guess?


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 22, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> What came first, egg or chicken?



The egg came before the chicken. Chickens evolved from dinosaurs, which laid eggs.

The more you know.


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 22, 2019)

In other news, @Kinjin isn't really a SasuSaku shipper. He just gets a kick out of unrequited love.


----------



## Soca (Jan 22, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> In other news, @Kinjin isn't really a SasuSaku shipper. He just gets a kick out of unrequited love.



It's for that valentines event majin had going on.


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 22, 2019)

Soca said:


> It's for that valentines event majin had going on.



I think my point still stands.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 22, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> In other news, @Kinjin isn't really a SasuSaku shipper. He just gets a kick out of unrequited love.





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 22, 2019)

I actually was a SasukexSakura back in the day I believe. 

I am an inconsistent shipper though.


----------



## Soca (Jan 22, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> I actually was a SasukexSakura back in the day I believe.
> 
> I am an inconsistent shipper though.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 22, 2019)

I still support Nami x Usopp.


----------



## Soca (Jan 22, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> I still support Nami x Usopp.


fuck wrong with you


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 22, 2019)

Soca said:


> fuck wrong with you


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 22, 2019)

Why don't we do member of the month anymore?


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 22, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Why don't we do member of the month anymore?



Because Soca doesn't really like any of us and doesn't think we deserve it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 22, 2019)

Right when I became a halfway decent poster too.


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 22, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Right when I became a halfway decent poster too.



If "OL's Best" is only halfway decent, then no wonder Soca is shunning us.


----------



## Soca (Jan 22, 2019)

you ain't cute



B Rabbit said:


> Why don't we do member of the month anymore?





Etherborn said:


> Because Soca doesn't really like any of us and doesn't think we deserve it.


 



B Rabbit said:


> Right when I became a halfway decent poster too.


barely


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 22, 2019)

Whatever happened to Young Master?


----------



## Soca (Jan 22, 2019)

If I'm being honest I don't even remember that contest lasting that long. SH4L only did it like 3 times then stopped lol



B Rabbit said:


> Whatever happened to Young Master?


Retired I think


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> I still support Nami x Usopp.


that nose is good for a lot of things


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 22, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> that nose is good for a lot of things


----------



## fuff (Jan 23, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> In other news, @Kinjin isn't really a SasuSaku shipper. He just gets a kick out of unrequited love.



well he is now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nox (Jan 23, 2019)

*1825 Days you MADMAN*
Has it been 5 years already? Time sure flies when you're a madman!


----------



## Shrike (Jan 23, 2019)

Re2Remake fucking soon


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 23, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Re2Remake fucking soon



I hear it's only getting good reviews.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 23, 2019)

wth is RE2 to begin with boys?


----------



## Soca (Jan 23, 2019)

resident evil


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> wth is RE2 to begin with boys?



How's your recovery going?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 23, 2019)

Who remembers the scene in Resident Evil 1 (PS1 game) when you're walking down the hallway, no music, then those damn dogs jump out of the windows, fuck me  

That game was a riot throughout.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> resident evil



M'K thanks.

But why "2"?

Is this @T.D.A translation for Resident Evil 147?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 23, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> How's your recovery going?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 23, 2019)

Your back?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> M'K thanks.
> 
> *But why "2"?*
> 
> Is this @T.D.A translation for Resident Evil 147?



2 comes after 1.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> 2 comes after 1.



Ha 

Ha

.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> 2 comes after 1.



No srsly, is that a movie? A video game? 

Cause both got many RE before...


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> No srsly, is that a movie? A video game?
> 
> Cause both got many RE before...



game


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 23, 2019)

@Gledania


----------



## Gledania (Jan 23, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Gledania


----------



## Mariko (Jan 23, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Gledania



The moment you realize...

Shiba's still on this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> The moment you realize...
> 
> Shiba's still on this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 23, 2019)

thats how rl Skynet begins ..


----------



## Mariko (Jan 23, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Your back?



I'm here, so I'm back.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 23, 2019)

we should be doing Member of the Month awards


Marie said:


> I'm here, so I'm back.


where were you


----------



## Mariko (Jan 23, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thats how rl Skynet begins ..



Cameron was so wrong after all...


----------



## Mariko (Jan 23, 2019)

shaantu said:


> we should be doing Member of the Month awards
> 
> where were you



No needs. I am.


----------



## Soca (Jan 23, 2019)

who'd be member of the month this month?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 23, 2019)

imo its Astro, but I would nominate T.D.A. too


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 23, 2019)

Gledania


----------



## Soca (Jan 23, 2019)

shaantu said:


> imo its Astro, but I would nominate T.D.A. too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 23, 2019)

Soca said:


>



Soca ofc!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 23, 2019)

I think it's worth try or at least ask people in the OL if they want to have a contest like Member of the Month. Wano is getting better and better now and we should make use of it. In my opinion it could encourage people to be more active and make more interesting threads. And by giving such reward good posters would feel appreciated for the hard work they've done. Sure, I have a few concerns about the idea but making a thread and asking for members opinion could be very helpful.


----------



## MO (Jan 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> who'd be member of the month this month?


Me ofc.


----------



## MO (Jan 23, 2019)

I feel like shit today. Vomiting and stuff.


----------



## Soca (Jan 23, 2019)

you preggers



shaantu said:


> I think it's worth try or at least ask people in the OL if they want to have a contest like Member of the Month. Wano is getting better and better now and we should make use of it. In my opinion it could encourage people to be more active and make more interesting threads. And by giving such reward good posters would feel appreciated for the hard work they've done. Sure, I have a few concerns about the idea but making a thread and asking for members opinion could be very helpful.


noted


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 23, 2019)

MO said:


> I feel like shit today. Vomiting and stuff.



Watch True Detective.


----------



## MO (Jan 23, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Watch True Detective.


Watched


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 23, 2019)

MO said:


> Watched



Have you started on season 3? It's back to prime True Detective S1 levels.


----------



## MO (Jan 23, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Have you started on season 3? It's back to prime True Detective S1 levels.


No


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 23, 2019)

MO said:


> No



But you've seen the first 2 seasons?

Start on the 3rd, you don't need to watch any season anyway. They're all different.


----------



## MO (Jan 23, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> But you've seen the first 2 seasons?
> 
> Start on the 3rd, you don't need to watch any season anyway. They're all different.


I have only seen the first season.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 23, 2019)

MO said:


> I have only seen the first season.



K, skip the second season cuz it's shit. Start on the third season. Only 3 eps in so far. Edge of your seat stuff every ep.


----------



## MO (Jan 23, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> K, skip the second season cuz it's shit. Start on the third season. Only 3 eps in so far.


Maybe


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 23, 2019)

MO said:


> Maybe



Do it, don't argue with me


----------



## MO (Jan 23, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Do it, don't argue with me


My body is so weak right.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 23, 2019)

MO said:


> I'm to weak to do that
> 
> Plus I also have try and finish at least the first season of the wire.



You and your incomplete shows. 

Classic MO.


----------



## MO (Jan 23, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> You and your incomplete shows.
> 
> Classic MO.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 23, 2019)

MO said:


>



Your immune system is trash. Needs more Vitamin C.

Get better tho


----------



## Soca (Jan 23, 2019)

Why would you recommend true detective.

Try "The Americans". I'm on season 3 right now


----------



## MO (Jan 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> Why would you recommend true detective.
> 
> Try "The Americans". I'm on season 3 right now


I watched The Americans until the end of season 2.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> Why would you recommend true detective.
> 
> Try "The Americans". I'm on season 3 right now



You're missing out. True Detective S1 and S3 is good so far. Mahershala Ali also kills it. Fantastic actor.


----------



## Nox (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Jan 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Gledania



??? No dogo ava ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> ??? No dogo ava ?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 24, 2019)

shaantu said:


> imo its Astro, but I would nominate T.D.A. too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> ??? No dogo ava ?


took you a while to notice


----------



## Gledania (Jan 24, 2019)

shaantu said:


> took you a while to notice



Wtf ? No ! I'm asking him if he changed his mind or not ....


----------



## shaantu (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Jan 24, 2019)

What's a dogo ava?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> What's a dogo ava?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 24, 2019)

J.Cole's back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 24, 2019)

anyone here watching The Good Doctor?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 24, 2019)

Some drama regarding a certain NF Super Moderator:


----------



## shaantu (Jan 24, 2019)

I already got used to dramas on the forum


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 24, 2019)

It's good that OL is basically the Wano of NF. Isolated from all the crap from other sections of the forum.


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It's good that OL is basically the Wano of NF. Isolated from all the crap from other sections of the forum.


Most of the other anime sections are like that


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2019)

> Some drama regarding a certain NF Super Moderator:


 just give my OP chapters and my pokemon


----------



## shaantu (Jan 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> just give my OP chapters and my pokemon


did you finish Sinnoh already?


----------



## Soca (Jan 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> J.Cole's back


I'm not feeling the new age flow 

I want this


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 24, 2019)

Soca said:


> I'm not feeling the new age flow
> 
> I want this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Some drama regarding a certain NF Super Moderator:



WTF is happening there? I'm here for a long time, but was never interested in other sections.
Is it a war? What are the sides? XD


----------



## Soca (Jan 24, 2019)

Don't bring that in here. As @T.D.A said we Wano, that's the outside world problems 

Much better


----------



## Shrike (Jan 24, 2019)

I am going to write a prediction for this one. Though predicting wano is nigh impossible, but I did grab a few points from it.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 24, 2019)

Man I was just browsing through that Kitsune thread, thank fuck we don't get none of that drama in here. OL is more often than not well behaved. Obviously we all have our disagreements and shit but it never escalates to such extreme levels. 

Being the Wano of NF is awesome


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 24, 2019)

I only care about is the OL


----------



## Garcher (Jan 25, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Man I was just browsing through that Kitsune thread, thank fuck we don't get none of that drama in here. OL is more often than not well behaved. Obviously we all have our disagreements and shit but it never escalates to such extreme levels.
> 
> Being the Wano of NF is awesome


Lmao


----------



## Soca (Jan 25, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Lmao



That's in the QnA section just like Kitsune's thread.

Meanwhile in the OL



See the difference? It's all love round here. Minus the trolls we keeps it almost civilized.

Check and mate


----------



## Soca (Jan 25, 2019)

Don't hit me with no goddamn optimistic. It's a like a or a heart. Either one will suffice


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 25, 2019)

Being a moderator on forums like these is a poison chalice. Giving you a fake sense of authority and power. Real change makers are in the real world. Live free like Garp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 25, 2019)

All mods can do is delete and ban stuff. That's not enough power to feel like authority 

Real authority comes in the form of money


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 25, 2019)

Anyone have the ''Roger Child Rapist?" Thread saved by any chance?

It randomly came to my mind and I want to re read it cause I remember laughing my ass off at it.


----------



## Soca (Jan 25, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> Anyone have the ''Roger Child Rapist?" Thread saved by any chance?
> 
> It randomly came to my mind and I want to re read it cause I remember laughing my ass off at it.


 

this was made in the ol?


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> All mods can do is delete and ban stuff. That's not enough power to feel like authority
> 
> Real authority comes in the form of money



That's because you are a normal person. 

A ton of weirdos want to be moderators because they're losers or perceive themselves to be in their real lives. 

What better way to feel like less of one than to have some decision making power over people online regardless of how tiny it's scope is or regardless if the person you're trying to exert it over doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> this was made in the ol?



Yes I think you might have been the one that locked it. Such a random title and accusation it honestly had me laughing for a good 2 minutes


----------



## Soca (Jan 25, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> Yes I think you might have been the one that locked it. Such a random title and accusation it honestly had me laughing for a good 2 minutes


Yea sounds like something I would close. It also sounds like something Muah would make but I can't remember for certain lol


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 25, 2019)

Roger a  child rapist  the one who done that must be really bored that day.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> Don't hit me with no goddamn optimistic. It's a like a or a heart. Either one will suffice


Did you really abuse your powers to remove my rating?


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 25, 2019)

Good old days when Meadows was Kaido. Funnily enough Kaidos design is just a less fodderish version of Meadows.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 25, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu are Pokemon Chronicles available on Netflix?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2019)

shaantu said:


> @Shiba D. Inu are Pokemon Chronicles available on Netflix?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> oh yea, y'allready for that snakeman vs katakuri this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That animation looks really awesome, gonna be a dope episode


----------



## shaantu (Jan 25, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu

you rock and you rule! 

Legend of Thunder was good, nice to see a character based on gen2's MC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2019)

shaantu said:


> @Shiba D. Inu
> 
> you rock and you rule!
> 
> Legend of Thunder was good, nice to see a character based on gen2's MC


Marina


----------



## shaantu (Jan 25, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Marina


isn't she based on that female character from Pokemon Crystal? they look alike


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2019)

shaantu said:


> isn't she based on that female character from Pokemon Crystal? they look alike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 25, 2019)

that's what I thought

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2019)

@shaantu 


> Schedule
> *1/26:* Inspector Gadget
> *1/27:* Inspector Gadget
> *1/28:* Inspector Gadget
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 25, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu


FUCK TWITCH


----------



## shaantu (Jan 25, 2019)

they played Inspector Gadget barely over a month ago
why they are doing it again


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2019)

they will skip Hoenn rerun


----------



## shaantu (Jan 25, 2019)

well, I think I'll wait until 2/2 and if they won't do Hoenn marathon then I start watching it on my own

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2019)

how is La Revolucion going ?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 25, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> how is La Revolucion going ?



Tears and blood. 

Nothing funny though.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Tears and blood.
> 
> Nothing funny though.



The international medias are on purpose hidding what's happening in France now, for obvious reasons, but this is pretty serious. 

The french gov is REALLY becoming an authoritarian dictature. 

Really.

More than 2000 badly wounded peaceful protesters by the cops, who are ordered to wound them by the government.

10 deaths.

More than 1700 arrestations and near than 300 protesters send to jail for... protesting. Which is here a constitutional right.

Something THAT serious never happened since 1789 -French revolution.

Even in 1968 it wasn't that violent. 

All organizations, like "Amnesty International" or the "Human rights watch" are really really worried. 

France is now the new North Korea.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 25, 2019)

Show them  some support!


----------



## Shrike (Jan 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> The international medias are on purpose hidding what's happening in France now, for obvious reasons, but this is pretty serious.
> 
> The french gov is REALLY becoming an authoritarian dictature.
> 
> ...



Sounds quite bad. Macron had to be shitting his pants though.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 25, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Show them  some support!



Trust your mom son.

I may have been a bad parent but I'm a really good revo.

I wanted to be advisor here. Cause my Job is advising politicians.

But via the oignon (Tor) I'm also a pretty good advisor when it comes to activism. I share ppl all they need to know in that matter. "White Rabbit" had nothing to do with Carrot if you want to know everything.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 25, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Sounds quite bad. Macron had to be shitting his pants though.



Not really. This is the problem.

All the former French Psdt would have knelt down and changed their policies in front of such a protest.

Not him. 

He's calling himself "Jupiter" as the roman God.

He's totally crazy.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Trust your mom son.
> 
> I may have been a bad parent but I'm a really good revo.
> 
> ...


yeah I get it, you sacrificed parenting for country's good. can't be more proud of you


----------



## Mariko (Jan 25, 2019)

shaantu said:


> yeah I get it, you sacrificed parenting for country's good. can't be more proud of you


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 25, 2019)

It's interesting that here in the UK, it's not being covered much in the news.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It's interesting that here in the UK, it's not being covered much in the news.


no news about the Yellow Vests here too, so looks like no one really cares


----------



## Soca (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Blacku (Jan 25, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> *That's because you are a normal person. *
> 
> A ton of weirdos want to be moderators because they're losers or perceive themselves to be in their real lives.
> 
> What better way to feel like less of one than to have some decision making power over people online regardless of how tiny it's scope is or regardless if the person you're trying to exert it over doesn't give a shit.



>Black guy that listens to K-pop

>Normal

LMAO


----------



## MO (Jan 25, 2019)

@Soca what happen hoe?


----------



## Soca (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Jan 25, 2019)

MO said:


> @Soca what happen hoe?


Mbxx upgraded something


----------



## MO (Jan 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> Mbxx upgraded something


what?


----------



## Soca (Jan 25, 2019)

MO said:


> what?


he didn't say


----------



## MO (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Jan 25, 2019)

which one of those is you?


----------



## Stringer (Jan 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> Mbxx upgraded something





MO said:


> what?


just a minor skin update for mobile users

also MO, you need to update me on your progress with The Wire


----------



## MO (Jan 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> which one of those is you?


the one with zebra stripes. 



Stringer said:


> also MO, you need to update me on your progress with The Wire


haven't been watching much lately because I have been sick and exams are coming up in less than a week.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 26, 2019)

MO said:


> haven't been watching much lately because I have been sick and exams are coming up in less than a week.


that feel when you don't have to go to school anymore 

get well soon lil bro


----------



## MO (Jan 26, 2019)

Stringer said:


> that feel when you don't have to go to school anymore
> 
> get well soon lil bro


----------



## Blacku (Jan 26, 2019)

@Seraphoenix guess who’s banned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 26, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> @Seraphoenix guess who’s banned


 I'm glad you guys are keeping Vladdy in check


----------



## shaantu (Jan 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2019)

Stringer said:


> just a minor skin update for mobile users


and security stuff.

woo it got added

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2019)

2


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Jan 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> The international medias are on purpose hidding what's happening in France now, for obvious reasons, but this is pretty serious.
> 
> The french gov is REALLY becoming an authoritarian dictature.
> 
> ...



Les fameux manifestants pacifiques.

Au passage, aucun gilet jaune n'est mort à cause d'affrontements :


----------



## Nataly (Jan 26, 2019)

Yay!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shrike (Jan 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Yay!





Shrike said:


>



Y'all seeing a spiral rep on the dark skin?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> Y'all seeing a spiral rep on the dark skin?



Yup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Yup


Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jan 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> Y'all seeing a spiral rep on the dark skin?


It is looking good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

What's that uglyness ffs?

Can we get back the previous rep bar and title?


----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> What's that uglyness ffs?
> 
> Can we get back the previous rep bar and title?


The option hasn't been implemented yet. Right now we're just testing the stuff so within the week you'll have the option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Jan 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> What's that uglyness ffs?
> 
> Can we get back the previous rep bar and title?


spiral rep really looks shit for people who don't have enough rep to fill out the spiral enough


----------



## Nataly (Jan 26, 2019)

The rep system has been in the works for quite some time now

A lot of users have offered their suggestions for new title names ->

This should give more insight:


Naruto said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I need a break since I spent my whole afternoon on this. Need to shower and make dinner. Might work on it tomorrow or as late as the next weekend. Sorry if it comes to the latter.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> The option hasn't been implemented yet. Right now we're just testing the stuff so within the week you'll have the option.



Aww okok, thanks! 



Ye Xiu said:


> spiral rep really looks shit for people who don't have enough rep to fill out the spiral enough



Or it's just ugly. It was the first time it was tried and it is still.

And I liked the good ol' title. Being an archeologist with a damn gun ala Indie Jones was cool. And my goal always has been to make Uchihas run in fear.


----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2019)

I want that pink stuff


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

Nataly said:


> The rep system has been in the works for quite some time now
> 
> A lot of users have offered their suggestions for new title names ->
> 
> This should give more insight:



Pink bar   

I want it right nuh!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Garcher (Jan 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> And I liked the good ol' title. Being an archeologist with a damn gun ala Indie Jones was cool. And my goal always has been to make Uchihas run in fear.


the new titles are really the worst

were these actually the ones with the most agrees in the suggestion thread or did the staff just make another retarded decision? either way, they are a failure


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> I want that pink stuff



For once I fully approve you Marcie


----------



## Nataly (Jan 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Pink bar
> 
> I want it right nuh!


That would look very nice


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 26, 2019)

Why am I 2 fast 2 furious? Can someone explain how these titles got chosen?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Why am I 2 fast 2 furious? Can someone explain how these titles got chosen?



Some drunk homies I guess...


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Some drunk homies I guess...



Seems that way. I made a suggestion for the title "User is a stronger swordsman than Mihawk." I'd take that over most of these titles I'm seeing.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 26, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Why am I 2 fast 2 furious? Can someone explain how these titles got chosen?




but seriously why is this even a title


----------



## Nataly (Jan 26, 2019)

New rep titles for ranks if anybody is interested


> ```
> > 149999999
> User is the BOSS
> < 150000000  > 29999999
> ...


----------



## shaantu (Jan 26, 2019)

titles seem good for me except for the "normal" and "2 fast 2 furious" one


----------



## Mob (Jan 26, 2019)

Pink bar must be SSJ Rose reference

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 26, 2019)

Ya'll just cyber bots now.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

Nataly said:


> New rep titles for ranks if anybody is interested


----------



## shaantu (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Garcher (Jan 26, 2019)

@Bernkastel
Finished Umineko
Had a good time, otherwise I would have never been able to finish that 100-200 hours VN so quickly 
Though I have to say I am one of the people who don't really feel fully satisfied with the way episode 7 and 8 brought closure to the story. Someone on NF told me there is going to be an Ep 9 so I am staking my hopes on that

Beato crashing Erika's wedding is the true climax for me
That moment at ~0:55 
Her voice acting so fucking good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 26, 2019)

holy crap I'm losing more and more hair recently 
I don't wanna be a bald man


----------



## Shrike (Jan 26, 2019)

Nataly said:


> New rep titles for ranks if anybody is interested



Wait, is this for the spiral rep only or for the other rep as well?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Wait, is this for the spiral rep only or for the other rep as well?



Read the stuff maybe. You'll have your answer.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Wait, is this for the spiral rep only or for the other rep as well?



Ok bitch mode off.

Ugly spiral shit starts at 1.5 M, as do the new shity rep titles.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 26, 2019)

I hate spending my Saturdays studying.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

Anyway, this ugly shit's only purpose is for the rep whores to show everybody they have a big dick, cause the previous reps bar was rather neutral. 

Knowing how reps work (mainly reps circles and shits like that), I now prefer to hide it. 

Reps mean nothing anymore.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 26, 2019)

To me personally the "like" system is better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2019)

time to whore to a fabulous pink bar


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 26, 2019)

This shit is fucking ugly. It's like they never thought about how ridiculous it would look for the people on the low- mid range million rep.


----------



## Mob (Jan 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Anyway, this ugly shit's only purpose is for the rep whores to show everybody they have a big dick, cause the previous reps bar was rather neutral.
> 
> Knowing how reps work (mainly reps circles and shits like that), I now prefer to hide it.
> 
> Reps mean nothing anymore.


how did you hide that gauge?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2019)

mob said:


> how did you hide that gauge?


for now the only way is to disable your rep showing

later they will offer option to toggle off spirals


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

mob said:


> how did you hide that gauge?



"Preferences" in your profile 

Then "hide reputation"


----------



## Mob (Jan 26, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> for now the only way is to disable your rep showing
> 
> later they will offer option to toggle off spirals





Marie said:


> "Preferences" in your profile
> 
> Then "hide reputation"


finally its gone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

Welcome into the rep resistance bro


----------



## shaantu (Jan 26, 2019)

how much rep was required for gold bar?


----------



## Mob (Jan 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Welcome into the rep resistance bro


Ratings >>>


----------



## Mob (Jan 26, 2019)

shaantu said:


> how much rep was required for gold bar?


3,5 mil


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

mob said:


> 3,5 mil



More actually. 

Or I've been tricked (I was over 4 M and no golden rep bar -not like I cared though)


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 26, 2019)

mob said:


> 3,5 mil



4 million


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 26, 2019)

The only reputation we care about is the One Piece.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> 4 million



Same answer



Marie said:


> More actually.
> 
> Or I've been tricked (I was over 4 M and no golden rep bar -not like I cared though)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2019)

~4 million beri bounty for golden


----------



## Mob (Jan 26, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> 4 million


damn those numbers are insane


----------



## shaantu (Jan 26, 2019)

mob said:


> 3,5 mil


so for the pink bar you will need like what, 7-8 mil? I don't know if its much


----------



## Nataly (Jan 26, 2019)

It is universal, for all ranks @Shrike


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 26, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> To me personally the "like" system is better.



It's not when people like @Shiba D. Inu spam you with Optimistic or Tier Specialist every single one of your posts for no reason lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mob (Jan 26, 2019)

shaantu said:


> so for the pink bar you will need like what, 7-8 mil? I don't know if its much


they will definetly put it above 15 mil, it will be elitist thing only


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 26, 2019)

mob said:


> damn those numbers are insane



I'm about 100k away. At least the gold bar will look better than this shit.

Flutter helped me on my way by giving me 1 single rep point.


----------



## Mob (Jan 26, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I'm about 100k away. At least the gold bar will look better than this shit.
> 
> Flutter helped me on my way by giving me 1 single rep point.


I thought I was close but I still need 600k


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It's not when people like @Shiba D. Inu spam you with Optimistic or Tier Specialist every single one of your posts for no reason lol.


yeah, or _neutral_




Pocalypse said:


> Flutter helped me on my way by giving me 1 single rep point.


I will give you 15000+ if you type and post "Mihawk >= Shanks" at least once


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 26, 2019)

mob said:


> I thought I was close but I still need 600k



You'll get there, believe it!


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 26, 2019)

I will help all you guys reach the rep that you want.

All I ask in return is your undying support to Trafalgar Law.


----------



## Mob (Jan 26, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> You'll get there, believe it!


sorry I fucked up Im above 4 mill right now and Im still green


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 26, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I will give you 15000+ if you type and post "Mihawk >= Shanks" at least once



I get repped on a consistent basis anyway, I'll be there in a few weeks. I can wait


----------



## Mob (Jan 26, 2019)

Its probably 4,5 mil then

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 26, 2019)

mob said:


> sorry I fucked up Im above 4 mill right now and Im still green



Ask a mod 

@Soca

On the FAQ it says 4 million.


----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Ask a mod
> 
> @Soca
> 
> On the FAQ it says 4 million.


what's happening?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

Nataly said:


> It is universal, for all ranks @Shrike



Do this nsfw shits privately plz 

And for the golden bar I can tell it was not 4M since I went over and didn't got it.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> what's happening?



Don't you get a gold rep bar if you have 4 million points? @mob has over 4 million and his bar is still green.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yeah, or _neutral_
> 
> 
> 
> I will give you 15000+ if you type and post "Mihawk >= Shanks" at least once



"Mihawk < Shanks"


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 26, 2019)

FAQ clearly needs updating


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> "Mihawk < Shanks"





Mihawk got his NF emote before Shank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Jan 26, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> FAQ clearly needs updating


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 26, 2019)

mob said:


>



NF FAKE NEWS

I feel sorry for all those people in the 4+ mil range waiting to be turned to gold


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 26, 2019)

Why do we even need two different rating systems to begin with.


----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Ask a mod
> 
> @Soca
> 
> On the FAQ it says 4 million.


With the spiral thing still in bug testing there's most likely gonna be changes.


----------



## Mob (Jan 26, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Mihawk got his NF emote before Shank


this emote can intimidate only east blue level posters


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

Anyway, let's all forget this rep nonsense and talk about important things.

Like...

Well.

Something important?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> With the spiral thing still in bug testing there's most likely gonna be changes.



I'm talking about the gold rep bar. 

What points do people get that at? It's not 4 million as stated in the FAQ.


----------



## Mob (Jan 26, 2019)

Only 15 minutes till the end of my shiftt


----------



## shaantu (Jan 26, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Why do we even need two different rating systems to begin with.


some people like spirals and some people like bars


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Mihawk got his NF emote before Shank



Not Mihawk though.

Giogihawk.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 26, 2019)

shaantu said:


> some people like spirals and some people like bars



I meant rep and ratings. We don't need them both.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Anyway, let's all forget this rep nonsense and talk about important things.
> 
> Like...
> 
> ...


pokemon


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 26, 2019)

Oh shit

CELL!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I'm talking about the gold rep bar.
> 
> What points do people get that at? It's not 4 million as stated in the FAQ.


I don't know because things are still being changed. That faq will most likely be rewritten after everything is solidified.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 26, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I meant rep and ratings. We don't need them both.


I need rep because my guy is sending me Vivi pics through rep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Mob (Jan 26, 2019)

my fav DB emotes


----------



## Nataly (Jan 26, 2019)

The bar turns golden at exactly 4,5 Mil rep points


----------



## shaantu (Jan 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Anyway, let's all forget this rep nonsense and talk about important things.
> 
> Like...
> 
> ...


I feel like we haven't been talking about the Yellow Vests for a long time


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 26, 2019)

> 4.5 mil 

Ah, still worth it to stay green rather than having this struggle spiral rep for humiliation.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

mob said:


> my fav DB emotes



Goku's are really funny (even if I dont give a shit about DB)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Jan 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Goku's are really funny (even if I dont give a shit about DB)


forgot to add this oneyou dont need to be db fan to appreciate Goku greatness


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

Nataly said:


> The bar turns golden at exactly 4,5 Mil rep points



Golden bar is so 2018 though.. 

Hidden bar is the new trend.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 26, 2019)

You can get this spiral when you transfer cash 



(joke)


----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2019)

I want a diamond rep bar


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

mob said:


> forgot to add this oneyou dont need to be db fan to appreciate Goku greatness



I used to somehow like it.

I really liked Dragon Ball. I was entertained by DBZ cause there was still a story and likable chars. But DB super is imo just garbage for money. It's a big ass nonsense.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 26, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu 


> When will Pokémon come back? Pokémon will be back soon, and we'll make sure to announce it before it starts! Make sure to follow Twitch on Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, and follow our channel for updates!


I didn't see this before, so maybe it will be back in February

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> I want a diamond rep bar



You too hided that shit I see.

I'm proud of you Marcie.


----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> You too hided that shit I see.
> 
> I'm proud of you Marcie.


I'll most likely put it back on when I hit 15 millie for this one


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> I want a diamond rep bar



Pink diamond?


----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Pink diamond?


yea that shiny shit


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> yea that shiny shit



pay the admin


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> I'll most likely put it back on when I hit 15 millie for this one



I'll put it back when it can kill Macron.


----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> pay the admin


I'll do better. I have the power of seduction


----------



## Gledania (Jan 26, 2019)

If Oda make another break after this one I will burn my town  Fuck sake.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> I'll do better. I have the power of seduction



Are you a pretty Korean girl though?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> If Oda make another break after this one I will burn my town  Fuck sake.



Someone call the police


----------



## shaantu (Jan 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> If Oda make another break after this one I will burn my town  Fuck sake.


according to fake news @T.D.A there should be 4 chapters without a break now so hopefully no breaks next month


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> If Oda make another break after this one I will burn my town  Fuck sake.



What are you talking about fam?  

WRONG section.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> What are you talking about fam?
> 
> WRONG section.



No it's not.
[HASHTAG]#Fail[/HASHTAG]
...
and 

[HASHTAG]#Wrong[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

shaantu said:


> according to fake news @T.D.A there should be 4 chapters *before end of Act II*



Fixed


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 26, 2019)

shaantu said:


> according to fake news @T.D.A there should be 4 chapters without a break now so hopefully no breaks next month



Na don't believe me. I'm an unreliable news source.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Na don't believe me. I'm an unreliable news source.



No you're not


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> I want a diamond rep bar



A black rep bar on a black skin. Hidden in plain sight like a ninja, Naruto would be proud


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Na don't believe me. I'm an unreliable news source.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 26, 2019)

@Marie You still didn't answer me btw. 

 ... ça va mieux ta jambe ?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> A black rep bar on a black skin. Hidden in plain sight like a ninja, Naruto would be proud



Black skin though. 

Orange >>>


----------



## Gledania (Jan 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Black skin though.




Joining the far right now ???


----------



## Mob (Jan 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> I used to somehow like it.
> 
> I really liked Dragon Ball. I was entertained by DBZ cause there was still a story and likable chars. But DB super is imo just garbage for money. It's a big ass nonsense.


Super got good to me only with the start of U6 tournament arc, first two arcs were very bad and kinda ruined overal experince of whole series to a lot db fans. Hit and Black kinda did a miracle since they managed to salvage this series from DB GT fate.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Black skin though.
> 
> Orange >>>


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Marie You still didn't answer me btw.
> 
> ... ça va mieux ta jambe ?



Yep.

Un peu mieux. Pas mon dos par contre (enfin si mais c'est toujours galère).

Mais je peux marcher normalement avec des béquilles. Pas de sport pour le moment mais je pourrai nager en rééducation dans une semaine. 

Et j'avoue que j'ai hâte car là c'est franchement relou. Je suis coincée chez moi depuis un mois maintenant. Les boules quoi. 

Mais bon je me plains pas trop car c'aurait pu être bien pire. 

Merci de demander poto!


----------



## shaantu (Jan 26, 2019)

I hate when people are talking in language I don't understand


----------



## Gledania (Jan 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Yep.
> 
> Un peu mieux. Pas mon dos par contre (enfin si mais c'est toujours galère).
> 
> ...


Bonne guérison. 
If I only had your motivation for sport like you ... I stopped for no reason recently.




shaantu said:


> I hate when people are talking in language I don't understand



Google translate


----------



## shaantu (Jan 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Bonne guérison.
> I only I had your motivation for sport ... I stopped for no reason recently.
> 
> 
> ...


sam sobie tłumacz w google translate...


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 26, 2019)

The dark skin theme is quite bad tbh.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 26, 2019)

shaantu said:


> sam sobie tłumacz w google translate...



J'ai pas envie.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 26, 2019)

shaantu said:


> sam sobie tłumacz w google translate...



Wow you love what??!


----------



## shaantu (Jan 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The dark skin theme is quite bad tbh.


I didn't like it at first but I had to switch because my eyes couldn't take it anymore


----------



## Mariko (Jan 26, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I hate when people are talking in language I don't understand



He asked me if I agree Drake could solo both Shanks and Mihawk.

I answered no. Just Mihawk, but not Shanks.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Wow you love what??!


I love google translate...


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> wut ?



You wrote it not me lol


----------



## Gledania (Jan 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You wrote it not me lol



That's some badass line.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 26, 2019)

Here are those creepy/psycho type Naruto Forum members imagined in Anime form (18+):


----------



## Gledania (Jan 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Here are those creepy/psycho type Naruto Forum members imagined in Anime form (18+):



0:44

@Shiba D. Inu  See ? This dude have good taste. Hope he will meet you some day.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 26, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Mihawk got his NF emote before Shank


----------



## Gledania (Jan 26, 2019)

Kinjin said:


>


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## shaantu (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Jan 26, 2019)

Kinjin said:


>





shaantu said:


>


----------



## Mob (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2019)

ssoon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> ssoon



ffs I just posted in the anime thread., get your ass in there


----------



## MO (Jan 26, 2019)

I might watch the full episode.


----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2019)

I just want the livestream link so we can have a watch thread or something


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 26, 2019)

One Piece airs in the morning in Japan? I always thought it would be aired prime time in the evening


----------



## MO (Jan 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> One Piece airs in the morning in Japan? I always thought it would be aired prime time in the evening


It's their sunday morning cartoon apparently lol


----------



## shaantu (Jan 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> I just want the livestream link so we can have a watch thread or something


if you find one then share because I'll probably stay awake


----------



## Gledania (Jan 26, 2019)

shaantu said:


> if you find one then share because I'll probably stay awake



Wat are you all talking about ?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Wat are you all talking about ?



Luffy vs Katakuri finale in the anime


----------



## shaantu (Jan 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Wat are you all talking about ?


one piece episode 870


----------



## Gledania (Jan 26, 2019)

I stopped 5 years ago btween skypea arc and Longring longland.  I restarted the anime in 2018 . I'm still in dressrosa and tbh it's pretty well made.


----------



## MO (Jan 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> I just want the livestream link so we can have a watch thread or something


----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2019)

oh nice

post it in the anime thread

or make a new thread for it in the OL. Let's get a viewing party popping


----------



## Nataly (Jan 26, 2019)

MO said:


>


Oh nooo, your big avy right expired


----------



## MO (Jan 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> oh nice
> 
> post it in the anime thread
> 
> or make a new thread for it in the OL. Let's get a viewing party popping


There are a few. Let me get the english sub one.


----------



## MO (Jan 26, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Oh nooo, your big avy right expired


ik


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 26, 2019)

Drew this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MO (Jan 26, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Oh nooo, your big avy right expired


how do you still have big avy?


----------



## Nataly (Jan 26, 2019)

MO said:


> how do you still have big avy?


Was yours gifted to you by Ava for a month?

I think mine will expire some time in February, but I will just ask for an extension


----------



## MO (Jan 26, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Was yours gifted to you by Ava for a month?
> 
> I think mine will expire some time in February, but I will just ask for an extension


yes.

how much points do you have?


----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Was yours gifted to you by Ava for a month?
> 
> I think mine will expire some time in February, but I will just ask for an extension


february 8th to be exacto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jan 26, 2019)

MO said:


> yes.
> 
> how much points do you have?


That went fast
I think around 30, hopefully it will keep growing for next Elusive Prizes


Soca said:


> february 8th to be exacto


Neat, thanks for the info


----------



## MO (Jan 26, 2019)

@Soca Could you like.. you know give me big avy...


----------



## Soca (Jan 26, 2019)

MO said:


> @Soca Could you like.. you know give me big avy...


no


----------



## MO (Jan 26, 2019)

I just saw the most heartbreaking shit ever.


----------



## Bernkastel (Jan 27, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> @Bernkastel
> Finished Umineko
> Had a good time, otherwise I would have never been able to finish that 100-200 hours VN so quickly
> Though I have to say I am one of the people who don't really feel fully satisfied with the way episode 7 and 8 brought closure to the story. Someone on NF told me there is going to be an Ep 9 so I am stacking my hopes on that
> ...


I'm glad you enjoyed it...there supposed to be more coming though from what i heard it'll be about Lambdadelta's game vs Featherine starring Takano from Higurashi..not sure if there will be any connection with this game..the voice acting was very good indeed and Beato had rhe crazy in her ro be able to pull those laughs and screams


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 27, 2019)

Should I get a switch or a PS4?

Games I want on the switch:

Super Smash Bros
Zelda
Mario Odyssey

Ps4
Resident Evil 2
Kingdom Hearts 3
God of War
Red Dead Redemption

However I know the main franchise for pokemon will continue on the switch.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 27, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Should I get a switch or a PS4?
> 
> Games I want on the switch:
> 
> ...



PS4. It's also got other exclusives like Last of Us 2 and Spiderman which is already out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 27, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Should I get a switch or a PS4?
> 
> Games I want on the switch:
> 
> ...



Ps4. Bloodborne, The Last of Us, Horizon Zero Dawn... I guess Death Stranding too. Lots of great exclusives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 27, 2019)

It's really a matter of what kind of games you prefer since the Switch and the PS4 are in no way comparable, their respective exclusives are vastly different from each other.

For me the PS4 is by far the superior choice. Most Nintendo games don't click with me at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 27, 2019)

get switch for Smash and pokemon 



but best is PC + PS4 + Switch


----------



## shaantu (Jan 27, 2019)

2 tough days ahead of me


----------



## Mariko (Jan 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> 2 tough days ahead of me



Youngsters always complaining.

Enjoy life ffs.

Or suicide.

With love.

Mom.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Youngsters always complaining.
> 
> Enjoy life ffs.
> 
> ...



Should be reported to the authorities for being an abusive parent.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Youngsters always complaining.
> 
> Enjoy life ffs.
> 
> ...


mom always knows how to cheer her kid up


----------



## Shrike (Jan 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Youngsters always complaining.
> 
> Enjoy life ffs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mariko (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Jan 27, 2019)

I actually thought someone used your avatar in their tweet for a second.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 27, 2019)

aren't there actually just a few thousand protesters even in Paris?

comparing the overall situation in France to Venezuela is a joke tbh


----------



## Mariko (Jan 27, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> aren't there actually just a few thousand protesters even in Paris?
> 
> comparing the overall situation in France to Venezuela is a joke tbh



You mean the official numbers of protesters given by the government itself?

The same gov who's currently and illegally massacring, gassing, jailing its own ppl?

The same gov who's currently forcing laws to prohibit public contestations?

The gov of France, known as "Le Pays des Droits de L’homme" (Father country of the Humans Rights) who's actually trampling/raping all these Rights?

Yeah. Good number indeed.

Not to mention the 70% of the population who's supporting the protest.


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Jan 27, 2019)

Tu dis n'importe quoi.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 27, 2019)

WestWood7 said:


> Tu dis n'importe quoi.



Hehe ouais? 

C'est tipar. On en discute ici et maintenant en français. 

Juste histoire que j'te mette en pls.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> You mean the official numbers of protesters given by the government itself?
> 
> The same gov who's currently and illegally massacring, gassing, jailing its own ppl?
> 
> ...


blah blah blah
You are hardly in a position to act like what you're saying is the unbiased truth either (as self-proclaimed "activism" expert)
whenever protests escalate, both sides say the other is at fault, like always 

Overall I think that sometimes politicans have to make long-term decisions for which the people will hate them, it's one of the weaknesses of democracy that they often don't have the guts to do so



Marie said:


> Not to mention the 70% of the population who's supporting the protest.


It's easy to support something as vague as "we want less taxes" without actually doing something
if these 70% were actually protesting Macron's head would be on a spike by now


----------



## Mariko (Jan 27, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> blah blah blah
> You are hardly in a position to act like what you're saying is the unbiased truth either (as self-proclaimed "activism" expert)
> whenever protests escalate, both sides say the other is at fault, like always
> 
> ...



Can I blame ignorance? 

Not my kind.

But thanks for your participation bro.


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Jan 27, 2019)

Discuter de quoi ?

Je vais pas perdre mon temps avec quelqu'un qui ose comparer la situation en France à celle au Venezuela.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 27, 2019)

Rafa


----------



## Mob (Jan 27, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Rafa


could you find that edited image of Roger, Novak and Nadal as yonkos, I remember seeing it years ago someone had it as signature


----------



## shaantu (Jan 27, 2019)

TIL I have a birthday on the same day as Moriah
I'm a big fan of him now


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 27, 2019)

mob said:


> could you find that edited image of Roger, Novak and Nadal as yonkos, I remember seeing it years ago someone had it as signature



I've never seen it 

Though you can make one. You're good at this shit.


----------



## Mob (Jan 27, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I've never seen it


you never seen it, damn that is a shame, he edited this panel, it was hilarious


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 27, 2019)

mob said:


> you never seen it, damn that is a shame, he edited this panel, it was hilarious





yeah it's be fitting, big 3 have ruled tennis for over a decade, in Federer's case...bloody 15 years and they still rule.


----------



## Mob (Jan 27, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> yeah it's be fitting, big 3 have ruled tennis for over a decade, in Federer's case...bloody 15 years and they still rule.


yeah it funny as hell how that panel still perfectly represents current tennis world


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 27, 2019)

mob said:


> yeah it funny as hell how that panel still perfectly represents current tennis world



oh man, the current tennis world

As much as I love seeing Novak win, you have to admit that outside of the big 3, the depth is shit lol it's crazy to see 3 active players in their 30s surpass Sampras's slam count of 14.


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> how much rep was required for gold bar?





mob said:


> 3,5 mil





Marie said:


> More actually.
> 
> Or I've been tricked (I was over 4 M and no golden rep bar -not like I cared though)





Pocalypse said:


> 4 million





Shiba D. Inu said:


> ~4 million beri bounty for golden



Gold bar is at 4.5 mil, it's attained with the user title "Invincible under the sun." Or at least that was the case before things spiraled out of control.


----------



## Soca (Jan 27, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Or at least that was the case before things spiraled out of control.


HA


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 28, 2019)

Sanji can't catch a break lol

Good thing that tier lists before a game's release are usually off.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Sanji can't catch a break lol
> 
> Good thing that tier lists before a game's release are usually off.



Will Jump Force have online multiplayer? @Soca OL tournament?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2019)

Lanji strikes again


----------



## Soca (Jan 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Will Jump Force have online multiplayer? @Soca OL tournament?


Yes it does.

Never did and online tournament before


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 28, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> Never did and online tournament before



We should do one. Have some forum prizes. We can record the matches and release as threads too for people to watch.


----------



## Soca (Jan 28, 2019)

Are people even getting it tho?


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 28, 2019)

Ninja'd.



Soca said:


> Are people even getting it tho?


This. I might get it for Xbox but I imagine participation would be higher in the Arcade.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 28, 2019)

I'll probably get it on ps4


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 28, 2019)

Did anyone enjoy Burning Blood? It's actually a decent OP fighting game. Wish they'd release a sequel.


----------



## Soca (Jan 28, 2019)

I've only owned one piece pirate warriors. I'm not fond of the one piece fighting games, I prefer the style to be like mvc games or the recent dragonball fighting game.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 28, 2019)

Zoro in Jump Force is gonna be a beast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 28, 2019)

Video games are so 2018.

2019 is more about creating your own irl fight club and improve your future sight/haki and shits during actual fights. 

It's called the [HASHTAG]#Shonen4realchallenge[/HASHTAG]

Then you share your vids here so we can all rate your tier.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Jan 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> いいだろう



第2幕の終わり


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> 第2幕の終わり



いつお前はそのを取り残すか?


----------



## Soca (Jan 28, 2019)

how your name vinsmoke and you don't even want none


----------



## Mariko (Jan 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> いつお前はそのを取り残すか?



第3幕 

そして、あなたは "Fact-Checked-news-TDA" になります


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> 第3幕
> 
> そして、あなたは "Fact-Checked-news-TDA" になります



何人かOPの報告者は誤りを著す,だから現在ぼくはかれらを頼らない.

ぼくは完璧でわない,でもおれは学ぶしている


----------



## Mariko (Jan 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> 何人かOPの報告者は誤りを著す,だから現在ぼくはかれらを頼らない.
> 
> ぼくは完璧でわない,でもおれは学ぶしている



学習はすでに完璧 des'  

Better,

完璧さは学習を伴う


----------



## shaantu (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Jan 28, 2019)

Me in a French speaking country @Marie @Gledania


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 28, 2019)

I watched Dragon Ball Super : Broly good as shit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Jan 28, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> I watched Dragon Ball Super : Broly good as shit.


I was mostly impressed with the animation and that last fight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 28, 2019)

Broly didn't know what him at the end.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Me in a French speaking country @Marie @Gledania



Yeah just sayin ... I almost understood nothing from the server....


----------



## Mariko (Jan 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yeah just sayin ... I almost understood nothing from the server....



Me neither.


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Jan 29, 2019)

On dirait du franglais mais mal parlé


----------



## Fel1x (Jan 29, 2019)

здесь не хватает русского языка


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 29, 2019)

本当ですか?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 29, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> здесь не хватает русского языка



Я украинского происхождения

и коммунист


----------



## Fel1x (Jan 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> Я украинского происхождения
> 
> и коммунист


Тогда Слава Украине!
и коммунизму!


----------



## Mariko (Jan 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> 本当ですか?



彼はロシア人が足りないと言った

私は共産主義者だったと答えた


----------



## Mariko (Jan 29, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> Тогда Слава Украине!
> и коммунизму!


----------



## Fel1x (Jan 29, 2019)

Ваш энтузиазм насчет коммунизма вызывает уважение, товарищ Мари!


----------



## Nataly (Jan 29, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> здесь не хватает русского языка





Marie said:


> Я украинского происхождения
> 
> и коммунист


Вы тоже знаете русский, это  здорово!


----------



## Fel1x (Jan 29, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Вы тоже знаете русский, это  здорово!


это мой родной язык, я из России. а Вы?

Putin's hand finally reached OL


----------



## Mariko (Jan 29, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> это мой родной язык, я из России. а Вы?
> 
> Putin's hand finally reached OL


----------



## Nataly (Jan 29, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> это мой родной язык, я из России. а Вы?
> 
> Putin's hand finally reached OL


Как интересно. Я русская, но живу в штатах. Я не часто использую свой родной язык, к сожалению.

And it will be a better idea to switch to English since it can be disrespectful to others who can't understand the conversation


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> Я украинского происхождения
> 
> и коммунист



お前はいくつ国籍を擁する?


----------



## Fel1x (Jan 29, 2019)

there is no you in Soviet, only we and us! 


Nataly said:


> Как интересно. Я русская, но живу в штатах. Я не часто использую свой родной язык, к сожалению.
> 
> And it will be a better idea to switch to English since it can be disrespectful to others who can't understand the conversation


so you don't have some russian friends there? and what about your parents?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 29, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Как интересно. Я русская, но живу в штатах. Я не часто использую свой родной язык, к сожалению.
> 
> And it will be a better idea to switch to English since it can be disrespectful to others who can't understand the conversation



ты прав. 

英語を話しましょう


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Jan 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> ты прав.
> 
> 英語を話しましょう



Calm


----------



## Mariko (Jan 29, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> there is no you in Soviet, only we and us!
> 
> so you don't have some russian friends there? and what about your parents?



But Putin watch "them", not us...


----------



## Nataly (Jan 29, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> so you don't have some russian friends there? and what about your parents?


I mostly talk to and hang around Americans, I didn't want to have it any other way, in all honesty.
I only use my native language to talk to my family via Whatsapp or IMO.  I haven't seen them in a very very long time


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Jan 29, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I mostly talk to and hang around Americans, I didn't want to have it any other way, in all honesty.
> I only use my native language to talk to my family via Whatsapp or IMO.  I haven't seen them in a very very long time


yeah, I usually try to avoid them when I'm in another country. But I wasn't leaving anywhere for a long time, so I don't know how would I feel.

Guess you have an american accent now? Especially if you are there for a long time. But I know some guys that feel a bit lonely without the communication with people from their country


----------



## shaantu (Jan 29, 2019)

Macie bardzo fajną rozmowę.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> お前はいくつ国籍を擁する?



Aside french I guess?

I know 2 of them. But there are pbbly more with all the clusterfucks during the 1st half of the 20th century.


----------



## Nataly (Jan 29, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> yeah, I usually try to avoid them when I'm in another country. But I wasn't leaving anywhere for a long time, so I don't know how would I feel.
> 
> Guess you have an american accent now? Especially if you are there for a long time. But I know some guys that feel a bit lonely without the communication with people from their country


That was my personal preference too, and the areas I live in don't have any foreigners, at least I haven't noticed that.
I still have the accent I always had, I wouldn't describe it as American yet. 
Nah, I only miss my family, not the actual place, and I have a lot of awesome friends here and plenty of things to keep me busy


----------



## Mariko (Jan 29, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Macie bardzo fajną rozmowę.



English please son!


----------



## Mariko (Jan 29, 2019)

Nataly said:


> That was my personal preference too, and the areas I live in don't have any foreigners, at least I haven't noticed that.
> I still have the accent I always had, I wouldn't describe it as American yet.
> Nah, I only miss my family, not the actual place, and I have a lot of awesome friends here and plenty of things to keep me busy



At least you knew your fams there.

My grand parents all came to France before my parents were even borned, so I never actually knew my origins (aside by stories). And all I know is that they almost all died back then during the second war (this is why my grand parents came here in France).


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2019)

فوك ماي لايف


----------



## Nataly (Jan 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> At least you knew your fams there.
> 
> My grand parents all came to France before my parents were even borned, so I never actually knew my origins (aside by stories). And all I know is that they almost all died back then during the second war (this is why my grand parents came here in France).


I used to hear many stories about the origins of my family when I was little and when we visited my distant relatives in another city. 
It is always a good idea to know your roots, where your people are coming from, their history and reasons for leaving.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> فوك ماي لايف



ليس عربي


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> ليس عربي



You're arab ? (or is this just a google translate answer ?)


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You're arab ? (or is this just a google translate answer ?)



I'm not arab but I know some arabic.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I'm not arab but I know some arabic.


where are you from ?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> where are you from ?



England.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> England.



Where did you learn arabic ?  (I leaned it in lebanon + Algeria , in school)


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 29, 2019)

Sanji is a joke in JUMP FORCE lol


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Sanji is a joke in JUMP FORCE lol


The hearts don't even do damage 

I feel like if they're going that route then they should have him do double damage on men. At least even it out.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Sanji is a joke in JUMP FORCE lol


Sanji can't fighting women, that's why he's so pathetic Kappa


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2019)

That's so fucking dumb


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Sanji can't *fight *women



This is the first time when I'm the one correcting someone's english in naruto forum


----------



## Nataly (Jan 29, 2019)

MiderT would be proud of you


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 29, 2019)

Meanwhile


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2019)

Nataly said:


> MiderT would be proud of you



Why ?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> This is the first time when I'm the one correcting someone's english in naruto forum


what sorry ja nie rozumiem po angielsku


----------



## Nataly (Jan 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Why ?


He always corrects it for other users, it is his prerogative


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2019)

shaantu said:


> what sorry ja nie rozumiem po angielsku



Uik potu keti marma pot ketil


----------



## shaantu (Jan 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Uik potu keti marma pot ketil


could you speak english?? thank you


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2019)

shaantu said:


> could you speak english?? thank you



B...but ... you said you don't understand english


----------



## shaantu (Jan 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> B...but ... you said you don't understand english


but I don't understand language you used either


----------



## Mariko (Jan 29, 2019)

Nataly said:


> He always corrects it for other users, it is his prerogative



So you took Shrike's place here I see... 

Or you're Shrike...


----------



## shaantu (Jan 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> So you took Shrike's place here I see...
> 
> Or you're Shrike...


Nataly is Nataly


----------



## Nataly (Jan 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> So you took Shrike's place here I see...
> 
> Or you're Shrike...


I don't think anybody can take Shrike's place


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2019)

shaantu said:


> but I don't understand language you used either



Well ... me too


----------



## shaantu (Jan 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Well ... me too


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2019)

shaantu said:


>



It was a joke bruh. I wrote some nonsens just to see your reaction;


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 29, 2019)

ya'll use the lewd rating too loosely


----------



## DeVision (Jan 29, 2019)

What the f**k is wrong here with everyone speaking foreign languages? Seems like the breaks (not just the last one) did a number on us..


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What the f**k is wrong here with everyone speaking foreign languages? Seems like the breaks (not just the last one) did a number on us..



いいはほかの言葉を試みる


----------



## DeVision (Jan 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> いいはほかの言葉を試みる


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


>



calme tes fesses


----------



## DeVision (Jan 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> calme tes fesses



calme = calma = calm? XD


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2019)

Damn shiba and his tier specialist. It's everyday , every night , he don't falter. Such tenacity. I bet he enjoy rating me as much as he enjoy faping. Already picture him naked jumping like a bitch in heat every time he see my comment and run rating me. Or maybe he want me to rate him in return. He enjoys that , as if some black naked guy shoved his thumb on his dirty ass and lick his tail , just to see the dog barking from pleasure , then rate me again and go fap on his Naked aka inu poster. Dude is probably sweating , he tier specialisted me like 9 time in a hour.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Damn shiba and his tier specialist. It's everyday , every night , he don't falter. Such tenacity. I bet he enjoy rating me as much as he enjoy faping. Already picture him naked jumping like a bitch in heat every time he see my comment and run rating me. Or maybe he want me to rate him in return. He enjoys that , as if some black naked guy shoved his thumb on his dirty ass and lick his tail , just to see the dog barking from pleasure , then rate me again and go fap on his Naked aka inu poster. Dude is probably sweating , he tier specialisted me like 9 time in a hour.


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Damn shiba and his tier specialist. It's everyday , every night , he don't falter. Such tenacity. I bet he enjoy rating me as much as he enjoy faping. Already picture him naked jumping like a bitch in heat every time he see my comment and run rating me. Or maybe he want me to rate him in return. He enjoys that , as if some black naked guy shoved his thumb on his dirty ass and lick his tail , just to see the dog barking from pleasure , then rate me again and go fap on his Naked aka inu poster. Dude is probably sweating , he tier specialisted me like 9 time in a hour.


I've told you before that if you have a problem with it I'll seal him.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 29, 2019)

Finally got out of an art block recently and created my oc Nina a superform NightFall 
Went and test some colors to see how it would go and if it’s suits the character
Thoughts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Jan 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> I've told you before that if you have a problem with it I'll seal him.



Nah it's fine.


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2019)

We really gotta have an art contest 



Gledania said:


> Nah it's fine.


If you say so.


----------



## Nataly (Jan 29, 2019)

@Soca coloring might be a good idea for a contest since it's OP. 
Or a drawing contest with a certain theme (or no theme) might set the tone just right. 
The more activities, the better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 29, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I don't think anybody can take Shrike's place



@Kinjin I saw that optimistic bruh 

I am MIA because I am preparing something gud


----------



## Nataly (Jan 30, 2019)

@MO you were asking previously about big avy.
You have 17 points and you can get a big avatar for 2 months with that amount.


----------



## MO (Jan 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @MO you were asking previously about big avy.
> You have 17 points and you can get a big avatar for 2 months with that amount.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Damn shiba and his tier specialist. It's everyday , every night , he don't falter. Such tenacity. I bet he enjoy rating me as much as he enjoy faping. Already picture him naked jumping like a bitch in heat every time he see my comment and run rating me. Or maybe he want me to rate him in return. He enjoys that , as if some black naked guy shoved his thumb on his dirty ass and lick his tail , just to see the dog barking from pleasure , then rate me again and go fap on his Naked aka inu poster. Dude is probably sweating , he tier specialisted me like 9 time in a hour.



Come on dude. Wtf is wrong with you and your imagination? That's even worse than a stalker.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Come on dude. Wtf is wrong with you and your imagination? That's even worse than a stalker.



Everything.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 30, 2019)

Gledania is not normal


----------



## shaantu (Jan 30, 2019)

Its so hard to get up from my bed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Come on dude. Wtf is wrong with you and your imagination? That's even worse than a stalker.


bear is sick

he needs a vet






Ye Xiu said:


> Gledania is not normal


your _Gledania_ has evolved into _Finalbeta_


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Come on dude. Wtf is wrong with you and your imagination? That's even worse than a stalker.



Let's blame it on a mistranslation


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 30, 2019)

I noticed whenever Gled talks about asses - they are always dirty in his mind

subconscious self-projecting much ? 


just wipe properly


----------



## Gledania (Jan 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Come on dude. Wtf is wrong with you and your imagination? That's even worse than a stalker.





Shiba D. Inu said:


> I noticed whenever Gled talks about asses - they are always dirty in his mind
> 
> subconscious self-projecting much ?
> 
> ...





Ye Xiu said:


> Gledania is not normal




Was a bit drunk yesterday.



Pretty hard to believe I wrote this.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Was a bit drunk yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty hard to believe I wrote this.


I thought you said you don't drink


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 30, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I thought you said you don't drink


----------



## Gledania (Jan 30, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I thought you said you don't drink


My parent are out from belgica so I went to my friend's house for 3 days.
He mixed it with juice. It wasn't that bad tbh. Somehow I grew up liking it. (+ I was fucking thirsty).

I kept drinking while watching the film with him.... then I lost it .... Now my head is hurting .... worse expérience ever.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Was a bit drunk yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty hard to believe I wrote this.



You like thinking of dogs fapping to Akainu, it's okay, we have all been there 






Wait






No we fucking weren't


----------



## shaantu (Jan 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I kept drinking while watching the film with him.... then I lost it .... Now my head is hurting .... worse expérience ever.



w e a k


----------



## Gledania (Jan 30, 2019)

shaantu said:


> w e a k






No more NF while drunk.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 30, 2019)

@Soca if the spoilers are good, change the thread title to hype room

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Garcher (Jan 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Was a bit drunk yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty hard to believe I wrote this.


Many people say they can only be themselves when drinking alcohol


----------



## shaantu (Jan 30, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Many people say they can only be themselves when drinking alcohol


I can confirm this


----------



## Shrike (Jan 30, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Many people say they can only be themselves when drinking alcohol



If by themselves you mean having no breaks, then yes. People usually know when to stop their most idiotic impulses.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Was a bit drunk yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty hard to believe I wrote this.



Wakatta


----------



## Garcher (Jan 30, 2019)

Also I seriously doubt Gledania is actually 23 yo


----------



## Mariko (Jan 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Was a bit drunk yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty hard to believe I wrote this.



You don't drink you liar.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 30, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Also I seriously doubt Gledania is actually 23 yo



Why not


----------



## Gledania (Jan 30, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Many people say they can only be themselves when drinking alcohol






Ye Xiu said:


> Also I seriously doubt Gledania is actually 23 yo



I'm 15 in my heart.



Marie said:


> You don't drink you liar.



I did yesterday  and I will never do it again.

I'll try....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 30, 2019)

bears drink vodka, play dotka

and balalaika


----------



## Shrike (Jan 30, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> bears drink vodka, play dotka
> 
> and balalaika



Dotka. Didnt heat that in a very long time. So nostalgic


----------



## Gledania (Jan 30, 2019)

Gobelin slayer is pretty cool


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm so bored and tired at work. Nearly asleep at my desk


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2019)

If you're in a cubicle just take 5 minutes bro. Set your alarm real quick


----------



## Gledania (Jan 30, 2019)

The spoilers please


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 30, 2019)

Soca said:


> If you're in a cubicle just take 5 minutes bro. Set your alarm real quick



Na we don't have cubicles.


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The spoilers please



Tonight





T.D.A said:


> Na we don't have cubicles.


Take 5 anyways, you'll be aight


----------



## shaantu (Jan 30, 2019)

Soca said:


> Tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tonight for you is tomorrow for us


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2019)

Anyone here using xiaomi phones? Any comments? Worthwhile or not? (I know there should be a thread in the multimedia section but I don't know the people there so I don't feel like asking XD)


----------



## Mariko (Jan 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Anyone here using xiaomi phones? Any comments? Worthwhile or not? (I know there should be a thread in the multimedia section but I don't know the people there so I don't feel like asking XD)



Buy a denden mushi instead.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2019)

Marie said:


> Buy a denden mushi instead.



I tried. Bad connection.


----------



## Deleted member 270092 (Jan 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Anyone here using xiaomi phones? Any comments? Worthwhile or not? (I know there should be a thread in the multimedia section but I don't know the people there so I don't feel like asking XD)



I bought a Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 two months ago, it's a good and cheap phone (150 euros)


----------



## Gledania (Jan 30, 2019)

Marie said:


> Buy a denden mushi instead.




A denden mushi phone for my birthday. I would like it.  Buy me one.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2019)

Sakazuki Singh said:


> I bought a Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 two months ago, it's a good and cheap phone (150 euros)



I'm (probably) gonna get a mi 8 lite. I don't feel like giving too much for a phone, but I heard they're good.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Anyone here using xiaomi phones? Any comments? Worthwhile or not? (I know there should be a thread in the multimedia section but I don't know the people there so I don't feel like asking XD)


Few friends of mine have it and they don't complain. But they don't have high expectations and needs for smartphone. Just calling, texting, messenger, twitter and browser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 270092 (Jan 30, 2019)

Games run smoothly on it (Bleach Brave Souls which is pretty heavy) too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 30, 2019)

Sakazuki Singh said:


> Games run smoothly on it (Bleach Brave Souls which is pretty heavy) too


may I ask why did you make another account?


----------



## Deleted member 270092 (Jan 30, 2019)

I don't like my other username


----------



## shaantu (Jan 30, 2019)

Sakazuki Singh said:


> I don't like my other username


lol you can ask for a change in this thread:


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 30, 2019)

shaantu said:


> lol you can ask for a change in this thread:



Bemben


----------



## Deleted member 270092 (Jan 30, 2019)

Thank you, I guess I'll have to delete my current account ?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Bemben


IT NEVER HAPPENED


----------



## shaantu (Jan 30, 2019)

Sakazuki Singh said:


> Thank you, I guess I'll have to delete my current account ?


not sure if the staff is deleting accounts on request


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 30, 2019)

Sakazuki Singh said:


> Thank you, I guess I'll have to delete my current account ?



Which one @Shiba D. Inu or @Gledania ?


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2019)

5
Awarded: 5 minutes ago
*You're making your way, one step at a time*
Already 2000, one step at a time and you'll reach some massive milestones.


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2019)

Sakazuki Singh said:


> Thank you, I guess I'll have to delete my current account ?



I can ban this one and you can ask to delete it in the courts. 



T.D.A said:


> Which one @Shiba D. Inu or @Gledania ?


It's @WestWood7


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 30, 2019)

Soca said:


> I can ban this one and you can ask to delete it in the courts.
> 
> 
> It's @WestWood7



4 accounts, 1 person


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Jan 30, 2019)

Soca said:


> I can ban this one and you can ask to delete it in the courts.
> 
> 
> It's @WestWood7



I already asked to change it and it's fine that way, but thanks


----------



## shaantu (Jan 30, 2019)

uh, I listened "Not one of us" and now I really want to watch The Lion King


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2019)

WestWood7 said:


> I already asked to change it and it's fine that way, but thanks


I was talking about deleting that new one not this one lol


----------



## shaantu (Jan 30, 2019)

shaantu said:


> uh, I listened "Not one of us" and now I really want to watch The Lion King


btw I'm one of those kids who never cried on Mufasa's death


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Jan 30, 2019)

Soca said:


> I was talking about deleting that new one not this one lol



I know but that's ok, I chose another username instead


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 30, 2019)

R.I.P @Sakazuki Singh 

We'll miss you.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 30, 2019)

Never cried over a disney film tbh.

Neither in any fiction ...





I only cried when haku and hululuke died .


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2019)

I still have yet to see lion king. 




WestWood7 said:


> I know but that's ok, I chose another username instead


I see that so I'm gonna ban the new one.

rip in pieces


----------



## Gledania (Jan 30, 2019)

Soca said:


> I still have yet to see lion king.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 30, 2019)

Soca said:


> I still have yet to see lion king.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What kinda childhood did you have?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 30, 2019)

Soca said:


> I still have yet to see lion king.


whaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 30, 2019)

Sakazuki Signh and Marcelle.

Two great posters we will never see again.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 30, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Sakazuki Signh and Marcelle.
> 
> Two great posters we will never see again.




Don't forget Nox


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 30, 2019)

Yeah Nox was a good poster. 

He was here pre @Astro  era


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 30, 2019)

Let's predict the next name changer


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Let's predict the next name changer



I nominate @Marie she's Marie for a long time now. Time for a change.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Damn shiba and his tier specialist. It's everyday , every night , he don't falter. Such tenacity. I bet he enjoy rating me as much as he enjoy faping. Already picture him naked jumping like a bitch in heat every time he see my comment and run rating me. Or maybe he want me to rate him in return. He enjoys that , as if some black naked guy shoved his thumb on his dirty ass and lick his tail , just to see the dog barking from pleasure , then rate me again and go fap on his Naked aka inu poster. Dude is probably sweating , he tier specialisted me like 9 time in a hour.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 30, 2019)

This isn't even peak Fluttershit btw, that was with the ningen ratings.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 30, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


>




This was my first time drunk comment,  don't take it seriously


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> *first time* drunk


----------



## Gledania (Jan 30, 2019)

I was never drunk before


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> This was my first time drunk comment,  don't take it seriously



So when you get drunk you picture Weiss naked?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 30, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> So when you get drunk you picture Weiss naked?




Nah I pictured him as a pervert who rate people because he enjoys it ... sexualy .

 well maybe ...

I don't remember what I was thinking back then.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 30, 2019)

I will get a restraining order, bear


----------



## Gledania (Jan 30, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> a restraining order,



Wich means ?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Nah I pictured him as a pervert who rate people because he enjoys it ... sexualy .
> 
> well maybe ...
> 
> I don't remember what I was thinking back then.


holy fuck


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Nah I pictured him as a pervert who rate people because he enjoys it ... sexualy .
> 
> well maybe ...
> 
> I don't remember what I was thinking back then.



That sounds even worse. 

You're officially the Sakura to his Sasuke.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 30, 2019)

shaantu said:


> holy fuck



Dude scares me in my dream , and harass me when I'm drunk.

I should sue him


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Dude scares me in my dream , and harass me when I'm drunk.
> 
> I should sue him


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm sorry Gledania, but you need help. Psychological help.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 30, 2019)

I think Gledania just raped himself.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'm sorry Gledania, but you need help. Psychological help.



The doge traumatised me with his ratings


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2019)

muthafucka I told you to let me seal him


----------



## Gledania (Jan 30, 2019)

Soca said:


> muthafucka I told you to let me seal him



Pardon my english but not sure what you mean ...


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 30, 2019)

Gledania x Shiba


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 30, 2019)

Gledanias psyche is so fragile already ..

if Law rapes Drake in the next chapter, then RIP


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2019)

@Pocalypse will anyone be able to catch up to Liverpool if they win tonight? What do you think?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Pocalypse will anyone be able to catch up to Liverpool if they win tonight? What do you think?



Nah I don't see it.

Still possible but depends on United, Chelsea and Spurs who they've still got to play against Liverpool. Liverpool also choked the one time they were close to winning too vs Chelsea so let's see if those mental demons come back.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 30, 2019)

Wow Gledania, wow.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 30, 2019)

Liverpool gonna win the title. I can't see them doing a Gerrard again sadly.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Nah I don't see it.
> 
> Still possible but depends on United, Chelsea and Spurs who they've still got to play against Liverpool.



Hope they'll throw everything into the championchip and slip up against us in the champions league. 

Unfortunatly United didn't use the chance to close the gap to the CL places last night. I think Tottenham will struggle hard without Alli and Kane.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Liverpool gonna win the title. I can't see them doing a Gerrard again sadly.



It's time I think. Klopp is a great coach.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hope they'll throw everything into the championchip and slip up against us in the champions league.
> 
> Unfortunatly United didn't use the chance to close the gap to the CL places last night. I think Tottenham will struggle hard without Alli and Kane.



I think Spurs are secure for a CL spot. 

United have to play City as well. That's gonna be a bloodbath. 

While we play City on Sunday. I'd laugh if Arsenal turns out to be the team to stop City from winning


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I think Spurs are secure for a CL spot*.*



Don't know. They don't look good at the moment. They also have a great coach, but without Kane and Alli....



Pocalypse said:


> United have to play City as well. That's gonna be a bloodbath.



Can't wait for this! 



Pocalypse said:


> While we play City on Sunday. I'd laugh if Arsenal turns out to be the team to stop City from winning



It's impossible. I watched Arsenal last night. Terrible. Playing Ozil is like playing with 10 men.


EDIT: Mane. That was fast.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 30, 2019)

I missed the Arsenal match. My Arsenal viewings have gone down quiet a bit for about 2-3 years now...same old shit. Fighting for the 4th place trophy gets old and boring very fast.

I get more enjoyment from AFTV


----------



## shaantu (Jan 30, 2019)

Decided to look at some sports news and almost all of them are about Piątek's performance in yesterdays Milan vs Napoli


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I missed the Arsenal match. My Arsenal viewings have gone down quiet a bit for about 2-3 years now...same old shit. Fighting for the 4th place trophy gets old and boring very fast.
> 
> *I get more enjoyment from AFTV*



The old epsiodes when Wenger was in charge were gold. I laughed so hard at times. Especially when, before the match, they tought they could beat Bayern and went home with 5 goals in their net. 



shaantu said:


> Decided to look at some sports news and almost all of them are about Piątek's performance in yesterdays Milan vs Napoli



Seems like good striker. The future after Lewandowski is secured it seems.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> The old epsiodes when Wenger was in charge were gold. I laughed so hard at times. Especially when, before the match, they tought they could beat Bayern and went home with 5 goals in their net.



Yeah that's why it's hilarious, they change their tune every match, one match they hype Arsenal like Olympus then when we lose we're thrown under the bus, hard


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Yeah that's why it's hilarious, they change their tune every match, one match they hype Arsenal like Olympus then when we lose we're thrown under the bus, hard



Typical gooners.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> The old epsiodes when Wenger was in charge were gold. I laughed so hard at times. Especially when, before the match, they tought they could beat Bayern and went home with 5 goals in their net.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like good striker. The future after Lewandowski is secured it seems.


yeah, he's on fire right now. Still I'm very worried about Poland national team, things do not look well there


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Typical gooners.



We love to shit on other teams too, more than we used to because we are immune to Arsenal failure these days, no fucks given


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2019)

Is anyone else on tumblr? Dafuq is with this blu men1!


----------



## MO (Jan 30, 2019)

exams are finally over!


----------



## Nataly (Jan 30, 2019)

MO said:


> exams are finally over!


Congrats! Did you do well, I hope


----------



## MO (Jan 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Congrats! Did you do well, I hope


I actually did terrible on one of them.


----------



## Nataly (Jan 30, 2019)

MO said:


> I actually did terrible on one of them.


That happens, but the good part is you said 'on one of them' which means others went well, so keep your chin up


----------



## MO (Jan 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> That happens, but the good part is you said 'on one of them' which means others went well, so keep your chin up


Oh i'm fine with it. <3


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 31, 2019)

Confessed to an a girl about 5 years older than me about how I felt, but also telling her I wasn't cool about something she said in our past arguments and how it affected me.

I'll catch an L in the morning, but for now I'll keep trudging through.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 31, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Confessed to an a girl about 5 years older than me about how I felt, but also telling her I wasn't cool about something she said in our past arguments and how it affected me.
> 
> I'll catch an L in the morning, but for now I'll keep trudging through.


stay strong bro


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 31, 2019)

@Gledania


----------



## Gledania (Jan 31, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> @Gledania




Let's pretend I didn't have exams ....


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Let's pretend I didn't have exams ....


Did you choke? Too bad.

Aren't you missing a certain someone here?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 31, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Did you choke? Too bad.
> 
> Aren't you missing a certain someone here?



No ? What do you mean ?


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> No ? What do you mean ?


I gave you a hint already. You should notice it very soon.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 31, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I gave you a hint already. You should notice it very soon.




Edit : you mean the doge ???

What ? Is he banned ?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 31, 2019)

Sounds like his new habit


----------



## Gledania (Jan 31, 2019)

@Pocalypse any idea why did he get banned ?


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Edit : you mean the doge ???
> 
> What ? Is he banned ?


Yeah lol


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Pocalypse any idea why did he get banned ?



I dunno why you're asking me, you should know given your vivid dreams of your master.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 31, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I dunno why you're asking me, you should know given your vivid dreams of your master.



He's not my master


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 31, 2019)

Flutter should know the OL isn't his playground like the DB section was. He won't get away with shit here + bad reputation in general, that's if the cause of his ban was OL related.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 31, 2019)

Gilgamesh is pretty cold getting himself banned, leaving MO to defend BM alone against the wolves.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 31, 2019)

Will the chapter tomorrow gonna be any good? I don't read spoilers, so don't spoil, just say yes or no. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Will the chapter tomorrow gonna be any good? I don't read spoilers, so don't spoil, just say yes or no. XD



Pretty good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 31, 2019)

How do people get banned so easily?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 31, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> Gilgamesh is pretty cold getting himself banned, leaving MO to defend BM alone against the wolves.



MO is a reasonable, likeable person, like anyone else in these boards. Has his/her favorite characters and of course she/he cherishes them.

Gilgamesh is unstable as fuck, lunatic who can't take a fucking joke.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 31, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> MO is a reasonable, likeable person, like anyone else in these boards. Has his/her favorite characters and of course she/he cherishes them.
> 
> Gilgamesh is unstable as fuck, lunatic who can't take a fucking joke.


I don't disagree with this.

Why is marcelle getting riled up for small things again btw?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Will the chapter tomorrow gonna be any good? I don't read spoilers, so don't spoil, just say yes or no. XD


not for me


----------



## shaantu (Jan 31, 2019)

Shiba, Gilgamesh, TheWiggian
so many bans today lol


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 31, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> I don't disagree with this.
> 
> Why is marcelle getting riled up for small things again btw?



Gilgamesh has a history of doing this on a regular basis so he gets banned on a regular basis, as deserved.

I've had him on ignore for nearly 2 years now but clearly he hasn't changed lmao I even know when he's come back from his ban. When I get dislikes relating to Meme posts, I know he's come back. When I'm not getting any, he's banned


----------



## Soca (Jan 31, 2019)

This is gonna be a week


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 31, 2019)

Soca said:


> This is gonna be a week



Put my picture up as telegrams this week


----------



## Soca (Jan 31, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Put my picture up as telegrams this week


biceps "who am I?"  one might go up.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm ready to stomp the opposition this week.

Dellinger of 100 wins is here.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 31, 2019)

god, I'm so tired after fighting with a goddamn sink. But I fucking won so I'm satisfied


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 31, 2019)

Soca said:


> biceps "who am I?"  one might go up.



No one can compete with him when it comes to humiliating her


----------



## Soca (Jan 31, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> No one can compete with him when it comes to humiliating her


Hate tends to bring out the best in some people I suppose.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 31, 2019)

Soca said:


> Hate tends to bring out the best in some people I suppose.



Is that you Itachi?


----------



## Soca (Jan 31, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Is that you Itachi?


Nope just me, Marc.B


----------



## Soca (Jan 31, 2019)

@Pocalypse 

did I talk to you about the season 6 aos trailer yet?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 31, 2019)

Soca said:


> @Pocalypse
> 
> did I talk to you about the season 6 aos trailer yet?



There's a trailer out?


----------



## Soca (Jan 31, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> There's a trailer out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 31, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Gilgamesh has a history of doing this on a regular basis so he gets banned on a regular basis, as deserved.
> 
> I've had him on ignore for nearly 2 years now but clearly he hasn't changed lmao I even know when he's come back from his ban. When I get dislikes relating to Meme posts, I know he's come back. When I'm not getting any, he's banned


For the life of me I have no idea why he likes BM so much. Or even reacts like that. When people bring up Shanks and the fish I laugh too. It's almost personal for him.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 31, 2019)

When is Shiba coming back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 31, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> When is Shiba coming back



Ye Xiu = Shiba?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 31, 2019)

Seems like they've got a higher budget saved up with the special effects given they missed out in 2018.

Mack looks like a boss as the leader. Chloe looking badass as always. I can tell we're gonna be going through another Simmons x Fitz torture chamber, it's inescapable.



Seraphoenix said:


> For the life of me I have no idea why he likes BM so much. Or even reacts like that. When people bring up Shanks and the fish I laugh too. It's almost personal for him.



He's into BBW.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 31, 2019)

I want to be banned.


----------



## Soca (Jan 31, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> I want to be banned.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 31, 2019)

R.I.P @B Rabbit. We shall avenge you


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 31, 2019)

I was banned for 3 mins. Then I rose again for the sins of the OL. I truly am the OLs greatest.

P.S lame as hell you can't respond to PMs while your banned.


----------



## Soca (Jan 31, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> I was banned for 3 mins. Then I rose again for the sins of the OL. I truly am the OLs greatest.
> 
> P.S lame as hell you can't respond to PMs while your banned.


You should've been able to 

I dunno why that happens sometimes


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 31, 2019)

Nah they didn't give me the option. They do the sams shit at AP if your banned. Can't even have a discussion why.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 31, 2019)

@Blade 

Once you started reading One Piece Oda started dropping some fire designs. (Katakuri, Page One, Dragon Kaidou, Raid Suit Sanji)

What tricks did you pull.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 31, 2019)

What happened to Vermilion? 

I always laughed my ass off at his dry as fuck humour.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 31, 2019)

I think he just moved on. He tried going back to the OBD but he couldn't find another foothold.

I liked him as a poster. But his tree level post got tiresome after a while. However, when he wasn't being an tree level he was a good poster. To me anyways.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 31, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> What happened to Vermilion?
> 
> I always laughed my ass off at his dry as fuck humour.



Was making some posts in TMF. He was enjoying Wano, Kaido especially


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 31, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Was making some posts in TMF. He was enjoying Wano, Kaido especially



Thought so, about the Kaido bit anyway. He respects him more.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 31, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Thought so, about the Kaido bit anyway. He respects him more.



What's with Kishido being active though ? Did he jizz his pants with the recent chapters containing a cool Sanji ?

Traitors who sticked with Dragon Ball Shit should not be allowed again in here


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 31, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> What's with Kishido being active though ? Did he jizz his pants with the recent chapters containing a cool Sanji ?
> 
> Traitors who sticked with Dragon Ball Shit should not be allowed again in here



That thread he made about calling all the doubters out was so bad. 

Everyone was doubting Sanji in WCI, even him 

Short memories I guess.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 31, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> That thread he made about calling all the doubters out was so bad.
> 
> Everyone was doubting Sanji in WCI, even him
> 
> Short memories I guess.


Old love never dies


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 31, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> That thread he made about calling all the doubters out was so bad.
> 
> Everyone was doubting Sanji in WCI, even him
> 
> Short memories I guess.



I should go on a hunt. GM, Fluttershit, Ye Xiu or whatever and Kishido will not be allowed in here


----------



## Garcher (Jan 31, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> I should go on a hunt. GM, Fluttershit, Ye Xiu or whatever and Kishido will not be allowed in here


bring it on


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 31, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> bring it on



I wonder what a fake fan does here


----------



## Garcher (Jan 31, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> I wonder what a fake fan does here



Oda considers Toriyama a god and in different dimension from himself yet you hate on DB

You are the true fake fan.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 31, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Oda considers Toriyama a god and in different dimension from himself yet you hate on DB



Come on now, that's a BS argument.

DB has a shitty and shallow plot that my 10 year old ass got bored of some times. 

DB is for menchild ... Menchildren ? Menchilds ? Men-child ? Men-children ? Fuck it, you get it. 

I'm not saying it inherently I have a problem with that, I too watch many cartoons and stuff that are just childish-like for the fun of it, but I'm not pretending to be the " GREATEST PIECE OF FICTION OF ALL TIME " like most DB hardcore fans do.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 31, 2019)

Oda also loves Kishimoto


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 31, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Oda considers Toriyama a god and in different dimension from himself yet you hate on DB
> 
> You are the true fake fan.



Not at the expense of shitting on One Piece. Not even talking about the WCI arc, One Piece was getting shat on in the DB section just in general when Dragonball Super was airing at its peak by A LOT of cocky members. Thinking Super was going to run forever, leaving One Piece in the dumps but who's having the last laugh now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 31, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Oda considers Toriyama a god and in different dimension from himself yet you hate on DB
> 
> You are the true fake fan.



Oda has never sad that. He said Tori inspired him, not that he is in a different dimension. Goda surpassed him


----------



## Garcher (Jan 31, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Oda has never sad that. He said Tori inspired him, not that he is in a different dimension. Goda surpassed him


He said it in an interview in the first color walk. 


*Q*: _Let us begin, Oda sensei, please explain how you feel about Toriyama sensei?_ 


*Oda*: Of course, he's god! He is in an entirely different dimension. All in all, he's just too good at drawing!

*Toriyama*: This is kinda an awkward position... (LAUGH)


I own the official artbook and that's really what he says.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 31, 2019)

LOL Dragon Ball art isn't all that. That's not its selling point.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> LOL Dragon Ball art isn't all that. That's not its selling point.


I think Oda knows more about drawing than you Kappa


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 31, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> I think Oda knows more about drawing than you Kappa



What about design?


----------



## Blade (Jan 31, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> @Blade
> 
> Once you started reading One Piece Oda started dropping some fire designs. (Katakuri, Page One, Dragon Kaidou, Raid Suit Sanji)
> 
> What tricks did you pull.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 31, 2019)

*"OMYDAYZ, TORIYAMA HAS THE BEST MANGA ART ZOMG!"*

Other mangaka:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 31, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> He said it in an interview in the first color walk.
> 
> 
> *Q*: _Let us begin, Oda sensei, please explain how you feel about Toriyama sensei?_
> ...


You do realize the first color walk came like in 2001 and Oda was still young back then ? What would you expect him to say ? 

OP wasn't even close to it's prime by 2001


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> LOL Dragon Ball art isn't all that. That's not its selling point.



Tbh Oda really likes Toriyama's color spreads which are really great. Plus Cell and Frieza have iconic designs but aside from that, as most manga back then, DB had pretty weak art by current standards.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 31, 2019)

Weird. @Gledania


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 31, 2019)

I love Dragon Ball and One Piece art.

Cartoonish fantasy art works really well with both series.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 31, 2019)

Most of the people here grew up with Dragon Ball as their gateway shounen. Its only natural they're going to like it better.


----------



## Blacku (Jan 31, 2019)

Why are @Shiba D. Inu @TheWiggian @Freechoice all banned?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 31, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Why are @Shiba D. Inu @TheWiggian @Freechoice all banned?


Big Meme and baiting Gilgamesh.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 31, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Most of the people here grew up with Dragon Ball as their gateway shounen. Its only natural they're going to like it better.



Hmm not sure about this. Most people were just big fans of the series from watching it on Cartoon Network, I don't think it led to people watching series like One Piece or Naruto because of it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 31, 2019)

Well Naruto and One Piece came of a second influx of wave for western anime fans.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Hmm not sure about this. Most people were just big fans of the series from watching it on Cartoon Network, I don't think it led to people watching series like One Piece or Naruto because of it.



Also, to kids in those days a cartoon was a cartoon. Like we knew the difference. I grew up in Germany. I think Sailor Moon was there before DB, so..


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 31, 2019)

Tbh Pokemon was really like, the biggest Japanese thing to hit the west.

Isn't it like number 1 franchise in the world or something?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Also, to kids in those days a cartoon was a cartoon. Like we knew the difference. I grew up in Germany. I think Sailor Moon was there before DB, so..



Basically this. Growing up watching Pokemon, Dragon Ball Z, Yugioh etc on TV, they were cartoons. It was only later you'd find out it was called 'anime'.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 31, 2019)

That's what I'm talking about.

Just realized I can tell if I'm younger or older than people by the anime they watched. XD


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 31, 2019)

I didn't even know what anime was until I got broadband and started watching those "cartoons" online. Although I did notice a difference with hairstyles and eyes, that was the only thing but not enough to make a comparison. It was all the same shit to me.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 31, 2019)

Made this recently  
What u guys think? @B Rabbit


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 31, 2019)

Didn't know what anime was till I started watching these stuff:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 31, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Tbh Oda really likes Toriyama's color spreads which are really great. Plus Cell and Frieza have iconic designs but aside from that, as most manga back then, DB had pretty *weak* art by current standards.


Imagine believing this


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 31, 2019)

It looks good. I can tell that you're trying. Art takes time, but its really worth it at the end. Can't wait to you draw a fight scene with two characters in it.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 31, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Oda has never sad that. He said Tori inspired him, not that he is in a different dimension. Goda *surpassed* him



In writing sure 

Everything else naw


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 31, 2019)

I miss old school Naruto anime


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 31, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Come on now, that's a BS argument.
> 
> DB has a shitty and shallow plot that my 10 year old ass got bored of some times.
> 
> ...


And one piece isn’t 
Come on negga db isn’t all that writing wise but don’t fool yourself acting like one piece is grown folks and shit


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I miss old school Naruto anime



The times when every anime AMV was backed by a Linkin Park song


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 31, 2019)

This one. One of the greatest anime OPs


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 31, 2019)

M E M O R I E S


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 31, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> The times when every anime AMV was backed by a Linkin Park song


Brings back memories


----------



## shaantu (Jan 31, 2019)

Fighting Dreamers was my favorite Naruto opening


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 31, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Brings back memories



Linkin Park or Evanescence, 99% of the AMVs had at least one of those two tracks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> This one. One of the greatest anime OPs


----------



## Dark (Jan 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Basically this. Growing up watching Pokemon, Dragon Ball Z, Yugioh etc on TV, they were cartoons. It was only later you'd find out it was called 'anime'.


Exactly. I grew up with those plus Digimon, Detective Conan and Gundam Wing. I only started to tell the difference when I started watching Hunter x Hunter and Naruto subs online because I wanted to binge watch them and watch arcs that were still not released on TV.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 31, 2019)

When this first dropped. The hype. Perfection.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The doge traumatised me with his ratings


>Letting the mutt trigger u
Boi


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 31, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> And one piece isn’t
> Come on negga db isn’t all that writing wise but don’t fool yourself acting like one piece is grown folks and shit



It's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than DB. There basically is no appeal to re-watching DB because as a teen you'd be able to understand it all. One Piece touches subjects, specially with world building.

Is it _the_ GOAT ? Nope.

But amongst the top 10 selling manga, One Piece is by far the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Weird. @Gledania




Told you he's a pervert. 

He posted DBZ porn one time 

OT : seem's like we should get ready for bans every time oda humiliate Bm.


This arc will be hard for OL.


----------



## shaantu (Jan 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> This arc will be hard for OL.


it is hard already and we are only on act 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 31, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> It's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than DB. There basically is no appeal to re-watching DB because as a teen you'd be able to understand it all. One Piece touches subjects, specially with world building.
> 
> Is it _the_ GOAT ? Nope.
> 
> But amongst the top 10 selling manga, One Piece is by far the best.


Not really no 
And There is appeal to rewatching dragon ball than one piece m8 especially considering one piece is 800+ episodes and even piss poor animation over the years 
Retreading I may give u
One piece may have better world building and handle subjects than db then again AT doesn’t pretend he’s writing Award winning novel nor I’m pretending it is but  db has a far more world wide appeal than One piece


----------



## Gledania (Jan 31, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> >Letting the mutt trigger u
> Boi



I was drunk...


----------



## Gledania (Jan 31, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Linkin Park or Evanescence, 99% of the AMVs had at least one of those two tracks



The days  bring me to life and numb.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 31, 2019)

Let's not forget how good early Bleach was

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Let's not forget how good early Bleach was



even the filler arc were good in bleach


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The days  bring me to life and numb.



In the end


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 31, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> In the end


It doesn’t even matter


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 31, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> It doesn’t even matter



I tried so hard


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Jan 31, 2019)

I think I found out about many groups only thanks to amv.

Linkin park , three days  grace , thousands foot cruch , skillet, disturbed  ,evanescence ,  and others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 31, 2019)

wake me up 

wake me up inside 

I can't wake up 

wake me up inside 

save me 

call my name and save me from the dark


----------



## Gledania (Jan 31, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I tried so hard



And get so far !

But in the end....


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 1, 2019)

Ya'll giving me flashbacks.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 1, 2019)

Amy Lee. 

Chester was awesome. Too bad he had those issues.


----------



## Soca (Feb 1, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Ya'll giving me flashbacks.


I shouldn't have posted those lyrics. Now they won't get out of my head

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 1, 2019)

Gohan vs Cell AMVs with Linkin Park songs were always my favorite when I was teenager. I was a big fan of Kid Gohan, he wasn't the same after Cell Saga


----------



## shaantu (Feb 1, 2019)

this one is my favourite now


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

I found out who Papa Roach were from this a decade ago, one of the classic AMVs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 1, 2019)

I found out about Papa Roach with the same song from Naruto too
good old memories


----------



## Gledania (Feb 1, 2019)

Bullet for my Valentine


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

omfg Gledania, you're literally making me relieve so many memories

your tears don't fall

THEY CRASH AROUND ME!

HER CONSCIENCE CALLS, THE GUILTY TO COME HOME!!!


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

BULLET
FOR
MY
FUCKING
VALENTINE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaantu (Feb 1, 2019)

yeah damn you guys, I have now Evanescence playing on my Youtube Mix playlist because of you guys 
nostalgia hits me hard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm in heaven right now brehs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Feb 1, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I'm in heaven right now brehs


----------



## DeVision (Feb 1, 2019)

Oh those winamp and msn messenger times.... I got old.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 1, 2019)

@Pocalypse



Animal I have become


----------



## shaantu (Feb 1, 2019)

hmm, maybe I'll start watching Gintama again


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

This song used to do me in 

it's not too late

IT'S NEVER TOO LATE!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh those winamp and msn messenger times.... I got old.



Before Insta, Twitter and phones became popular as they're now I remember in school if you got a girl's MSN messenger link,

you were treated as the KING.

That was the thing you had to strive for


----------



## Gledania (Feb 1, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> This song used to do me in
> 
> it's not too late
> 
> IT'S NEVER TOO LATE!



My favorite of the group alongside this one.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 1, 2019)

It's time for 
come and join me


----------



## DeVision (Feb 1, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Before Insta, Twitter and phones became popular as they're now I remember in school if you got a girl's MSN messenger link,
> 
> you were treated as the KING.
> 
> That was the thing you had to strive for





I remember those times. And all those emoticons. And as soon as you see a new one you save it. XD
And then all those chain messages. It was like 10-15 years ago. Oh my God. I'm old. :/


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I remember those times. And all those emoticons. And as soon as you see a new one you save it. XD
> And then all those chain messages. It was like 10-15 years ago. Oh my God. I'm old. :/



And those group chats where people try to find out if they've been blocked or not by someone, if someone is "appearing offline" or not, those were the times


----------



## Soca (Feb 1, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> This song used to do me in
> 
> it's not too late
> 
> IT'S NEVER TOO LATE!


now and again we try

to just stay alive 

Yep. I remember seeing a naruto and jiriaya amv with this song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

Soca said:


> now and again we try
> 
> to just stay alive
> 
> Yep. I remember seeing a naruto and jiriaya amv with this song



I used to rock that song so many times on repeat, it was ridic 

my fav Three Days Grace song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

OH WAH AH AH AH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 1, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> OH WAH AH AH AH



DISTURBED !!!!!


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

Gledania said:


> DISTURBED !!!!!



OH WAH AH AH AH!!!


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

Thank fuck I grew up with 2000s music. 

If I grew up with the current shit, I'd be a despacito shill


----------



## DeVision (Feb 1, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Thank fuck I grew up with 2000s music.
> 
> If I grew up with the current shit, I'd be a despacito shill



So when are we gonna start posting Eminem?


----------



## shaantu (Feb 1, 2019)

The thread has evolved into 2000's Music Corner


----------



## faisal1989 (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## faisal1989 (Feb 1, 2019)

good old days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 1, 2019)

I hated this song


faisal1989 said:


> good old days


But I liked that one


----------



## shaantu (Feb 1, 2019)

I also remember this one, it was soooo popular

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> So when are we gonna start posting Eminem?



I get to hear Em on a consistent basis when I'm at the gym and just generally with hip hop music when people play them.

These songs I haven't listened to for YEARS. I have a different group of friends now that aren't into this type of music.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Feb 1, 2019)

haven't listened to hip-hop since I was a teenager

most rappers are just idiots to me nowadays


----------



## Soca (Feb 1, 2019)

Are you thinking like me, all the laughing times 
Of all the sad and loving times?  
Everything that's left of us 
Is fading away


----------



## Gledania (Feb 1, 2019)

inflammation of the eardrums, fever, Stomach ache ,leg stiffness , my back is hurting, I get stunned time to times...

Didn't sleep in 2 days because of the pain ....


winter finaly came ...


----------



## Gledania (Feb 1, 2019)

Can't bear the pain anymore


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

Gledania said:


> inflammation of the eardrums, fever, Stomach ache ,leg stiffness , my back is hurting, I get stunned time to times...
> 
> Didn't sleep in 2 days because of the pain ....
> 
> ...



How old are you again?


----------



## shaantu (Feb 1, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> How old are you again?


12 Kappa


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

shaantu said:


> 12 Kappa



If he's in his 20s then he's one unhealthy fuck if he's getting back pains, leg stiffness, cramps, whatever at such a young age lol 

Needs to be more active.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 1, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> If he's in his 20s then he's one unhealthy fuck if he's getting back pains, leg stiffness, cramps, whatever at such a young age lol
> 
> Needs to be more active.


well I'm not active at all, eating unhealthy shit, drinking lots of alcohol and smoking cigs - wonder when I'll pay for this 
don't have any of the symptoms Gledania wrote
I guess it depends on every humans body


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

shaantu said:


> well I'm not active at all, eating unhealthy shit, drinking lots of alcohol and smoking cigs - wonder when I'll pay for this
> don't have any of the symptoms Gledania wrote
> I guess it depends on every humans body



True but that's not really the norm. These problems come back usually when you get older.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 1, 2019)

Well every time snow comes, I end up this way.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 1, 2019)

You guys have great music taste 
LP, Bullets, Rasmus, Disturbed, the nostalgia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaantu (Feb 1, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Well every time snow comes, I end up this way.


maybe you're just ill, go visit a doctor


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

Who remembers this? 


What a beautiful wedding, what a beautiful wedding says the bridesmaid to the waiter,
ah yes, but what a shame
what a shame the poor groom's bride is a whore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 1, 2019)

shaantu said:


> maybe you're just ill, go visit a doctor


I'AM


----------



## DeVision (Feb 1, 2019)

@Pocalypse wow, Panic at the Disco. Loved that song. 


How about this one:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Pocalypse wow, Panic at the Disco. Loved that song.
> 
> 
> How about this one:



Never get tired of Gorillaz, there was a time when I just listened to them for a few weeks and nothing else, when they were in their prime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Feb 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 1, 2019)

How about: Crazy Town - Butterfly? XD


----------



## DeVision (Feb 1, 2019)

Blade said:


>



Roger is Gol(D).


----------



## Blade (Feb 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Roger is Gol(D).


----------



## Blade (Feb 1, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> most rappers are just idiots to me nowadays


----------



## Nataly (Feb 1, 2019)

If you like Gorillaz, you will like this band also created by Damon Albarn

Especially this epic song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 1, 2019)

Blade said:


>



It hurt so much because it's true. 



Blade said:


>



Wait, this is a rapper?
Pac is probably turning in his grave..


----------



## Blade (Feb 1, 2019)

since we are on songs quality nostalgia, here we go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 1, 2019)

Three Days Grace


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> How about: Crazy Town - Butterfly? XD



Pass. Even for the 90s that's pure cheese


----------



## DeVision (Feb 1, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Pass. Even for the 90s that's pure cheese



They only had this song, right?


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> They only had this song, right?



Yeah they were one hit wonders.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

How bout this? @DeVision


The pump you get from this when working out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 1, 2019)

haven't heard those songs for a longer while

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 1, 2019)

shaantu said:


> haven't heard those songs for a longer while



Man Breaking Benjamin brings back memories.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

Hayley 

 :blu


----------



## shaantu (Feb 1, 2019)

OW SHIT


----------



## DeVision (Feb 2, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> How bout this? @DeVision
> 
> 
> The pump you get from this when working out




I remembered them before I wrote Em (because they're kinda connected by their beef).

And then I remembered this:


----------



## Mariko (Feb 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I remembered them before I wrote Em (because they're kinda connected by their beef).
> 
> And then I remembered this:



yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees Devision 

if that song was released in today's age it would be trying to get banned from feminists and SJWs, no way that song would stay alive


----------



## DeVision (Feb 2, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees Devision
> 
> if that song was released in today's age it would be trying to get banned from feminists and SJWs, no way that song would stay alive



In an interview with the German site _KinKats_ on March 4, 2017, Hasselhoff stated that the Bloodhound Gang would only reform and tour if President  left office. In an interview with the German site _Promiflash_ at the end of 2017, however, he stated that the band had broken up in 2013 after , and that the rest of the group were upset with him for doing that, also saying that he regretted doing it. He also stated "If the Bloodhound Gang still exist, yes, I'm still a member"


----------



## Blade (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Feb 2, 2019)

Do you think Flampe's dead?


----------



## shaantu (Feb 2, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Do you think Flampe's dead?


I don't think anyone from Big Mom's crew died.


----------



## faisal1989 (Feb 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 2, 2019)

Proper early 2000s song.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 2, 2019)

Who's ready? 

Still 2 months left


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 2, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Who's ready?
> 
> Still 2 months left



Still haven't seen season 2 yet. When's season 3 coming out?


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 2, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Still haven't seen season 2 yet. When's season 3 coming out?



Season 3 part 1 came out last year from July - October

This is part 2 of the same season


----------



## shaantu (Feb 2, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Still haven't seen season 2 yet. When's season 3 coming out?


the first half is already out
the second half is coming out in April


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 2, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Season 3 part 1 came out last year from July - October
> 
> This is part 2 of the same season





Oh they pulled a Breaking Bad and split the seasons for extra cash huh? I guess I'll watch season 2 when part 2 of Season 3 is done airing.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 2, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Oh they pulled a Breaking Bad and split the seasons for extra cash huh? I guess I'll watch season 2 when part 2 of Season 3 is done airing.



Nah it's getting a bit close to the manga material that's why. Not too close but they need some breathing room.

Why don't you catch up before April? I can tell you it's going to be the best season with the best arc, the one that's coming up in April that is


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 2, 2019)

It's only 24 episodes Ava, season 2 and season 3 cour 1 combined


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 2, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Nah it's getting a bit close to the manga material that's why. Not too close but they need some breathing room.
> 
> Why don't you catch up before April? I can tell you it's going to be the best season with the best arc, the one that's coming up in April that is



If I catch up, then I got to wait for season 3 part 2 like the rest of yall. Wouldn't it be better to just binge watch it all?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 2, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> It's only 24 episodes Ava, season 2 and season 3 cour 1 combined



Oh damn 24 is a lot of material, maybe Ill just watch it instead of waiting.

Though I got to re-watch season 1 because I forgot the story


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 2, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> If I catch up, then I got to wait for season 3 part 2 like the rest of yall. Wouldn't it be better to just binge watch it all?



Do this. 

Watch Season 2 now, then Season 3 part one a week before part two airs. The two parts of Season 3 go hand in hand.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 2, 2019)

I remember I was really pissed after watching season 2 because I waited almost 4 years for it and wasn't satisfied
so I decided to read manga then


----------



## DeVision (Feb 2, 2019)

Never watched or read AoT. What is better the manga or anime?


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 2, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Though I got to re-watch season 1 because I forgot the story





I feel like I'm being trolled here and you haven't even seen AoT


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Never watched or read AoT. What is better the manga or anime?



Anime by far. AoT is known for its anime than its manga counterpart. There's barely any differences between the source material anyway, you hardly get any fillers but the anime magnifies the anime a thousand times. Great animation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 2, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Anime by far. AoT is known for its anime than its manga counterpart. There's barely any differences between the source material anyway, you hardly get any fillers but the anime magnifies the anime a thousand times. Great animation.



That's what I heard from a friend. But he's not very knowledgeable, so I didn't trust him too much on that. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Never watched or read AoT. What is better the manga or anime?



If you're starting, start with the anime.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 2, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> If you're starting, start with the anime.



Will do.
Crunchyroll?


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That's what I heard from a friend. But he's not very knowledgeable, so I didn't trust him too much on that. XD



lol but yeah it's definitely top tier animation. Just watch a few clips on YouTube.

But you can do both. I started reading the manga after Season 1. There was a 3 year wait for season 2. I ain't got time for that 

Obviously you don't have to wait in your case.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 2, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> lol but yeah it's definitely top tier animation. Just watch a few clips on YouTube.
> 
> But you can do both. I started reading the manga after Season 1. There was a 3 year wait for season 2. I ain't got time for that
> 
> Obviously you don't have to wait in your case.



Usually I wait till the show is over and then I watch it in a few days (didn't watch a single BB episode till it finished). That's why I'm waiting for GoT to end (also never watched a single episode, but I got 7 seasons in blueray quality on my laptop XD).


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Usually I wait till the show is over and then I watch it in a few days (didn't watch a single BB episode till it finished). That's why I'm waiting for GoT to end (also never watched a single episode, but I got 7 seasons in blueray quality on my laptop XD).



Netflix must be your best friend then lol they just make shows for people to binge.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Will do.
> Crunchyroll?



First season is on Netflix here, the others on Crunchyroll.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> We are friends here. You can say porn. Kappa


dude, I'm not watching such disgusting movies Kappa


----------



## DeVision (Feb 2, 2019)

shaantu said:


> dude, I'm not watching such disgusting movies Kappa


----------



## MO (Feb 2, 2019)

AOT is pretty boring tbh.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 2, 2019)

MO said:


> AOT is pretty boring tbh.


----------



## MO (Feb 2, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


>


couldn't even finish the first season because I got bored with it.


----------



## Nox (Feb 3, 2019)

MOOD


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 3, 2019)

MO said:


> AOT is pretty boring tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 3, 2019)

I was just about to question AoT, and then I remembered MO is a Big Mom fan. 

Just joking.


----------



## Soca (Feb 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 3, 2019)

shaantu said:


> dude, I'm not watching such disgusting movies Kappa






MO said:


> AOT is pretty boring tbh.



Well didn't like the beginning too much but it's getting better. 

The manga is better IMO.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 3, 2019)

AoT manga is better than the anime.

However I think that most of the time.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 3, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> AoT manga is better than the anime.
> 
> However I think that most of the time.



they cut the much things in the third season.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 3, 2019)

nice avy


----------



## Gledania (Feb 3, 2019)

shaantu


----------



## shaantu (Feb 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> shaantu


sup man


----------



## Gledania (Feb 3, 2019)

shaantu said:


> sup man



Tomorow I go back to university


----------



## shaantu (Feb 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Tomorow I go back to university


ugh
I'm still waiting for results of my exams and have 2 exams left on Tuesday and Thursday


----------



## Gledania (Feb 3, 2019)

shaantu said:


> ugh
> I'm still waiting for results of my exams and have 2 exams left on Tuesday and Thursday


Good luck 

Bemben


----------



## shaantu (Feb 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Good luck
> 
> Bemben


----------



## HaxHax (Feb 4, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> AoT manga is better than the anime.
> 
> However I think that most of the time.


aot has been unreadable ever since the main continent thing


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 4, 2019)

shaantu said:


> ugh
> I'm still waiting for results of my exams and have 2 exams left on Tuesday and Thursday


Good luck man, I just came out of a one-month ordeal of exams and papers. I'm so freaking relieved right now.


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2019)

mornin


----------



## Mariko (Feb 4, 2019)

HaxHax said:


> aot has been unreadable ever since the main continent thing



@Frosch thinks so too.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 4, 2019)

damn, still no Pokemon on Twitch


----------



## Shrike (Feb 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> mornin



Are those the original power rangers? 

Black guy black ranger and asian girl yellow ranger times


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 4, 2019)

Mighty Morphin Power Rangers > One Piece


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Are those the original power rangers?
> 
> Black guy black ranger and asian girl yellow ranger times


Right? 

But they were the goals back then 



Trini was so pretty


----------



## shaantu (Feb 4, 2019)

ITS MORPHIN TIME

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> Right?
> 
> But they were the goals back then
> 
> ...



Yeah Trinity was cool but like most guys I was more of a Kimberly fan.

Jesus when was this? It was like... 22-23 years ago


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> Right?
> 
> But they were the goals back then
> 
> ...



Subtle racism making the Black and Asian pupils the Black and Yellow ranger lol.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 4, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Yeah Trinity was cool but like most guys I was more of a Kimberly fan.
> 
> Jesus when was this? It was like... 22-23 years ago



Yeah Kimberley was the fan favourite. Back then the culture was white and pretty, wear pink >>>>


----------



## shaantu (Feb 4, 2019)

I was Billy's fan because blue was my favorite color.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Yeah Trinity was cool but like most guys I was more of a Kimberly fan.
> 
> Jesus when was this? It was like... 22-23 years ago



Yep. During the good ol days 



T.D.A said:


> Subtle racism making the Black and Asian pupils the Black and Yellow ranger lol.


At the time kids didn't catch on tho. We were innocent 

Although I don't think anyone would mind the black guy being the black ranger when cats are feeling all empowered now


----------



## Mariko (Feb 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Subtle racism making the Black and Asian pupils the Black and Yellow ranger lol.



"Subtle" indeed...


----------



## Shrike (Feb 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yep. During the good ol days
> 
> 
> At the time kids didn't catch on tho. We were innocent
> ...



No one did mind it back then because nobody cared about that. Everybody just enjoyed the show. Nowadays its all politics


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 4, 2019)

Anyone remember the Chappelle Show? Couldn't be done in this day and age


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2019)

Chappelle doesn't strike me as a cat who would give a damn lol


----------



## MO (Feb 4, 2019)

got 90 on my math exam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2019)

fuck math

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MO (Feb 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> fuck math


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 4, 2019)

Rihanna can't twerk, she's stiff and comes off as awkward 

So many better babes for twerk gifs


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2019)

The temptation to post em is high


----------



## Shrike (Feb 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> The temptation to post em is high



Give in


----------



## shaantu (Feb 4, 2019)

shaantu said:


> ugh
> I'm still waiting for results of my exams and have 2 exams left on Tuesday and Thursday


yaay I passed everything so far 
 2 exams left and some shitty project to do

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DeVision (Feb 4, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Give in



This! @Soca


----------



## MO (Feb 4, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Rihanna can't twerk, she's stiff and comes off as awkward
> 
> So many better babes for twerk gifs


----------



## MO (Feb 4, 2019)

shaantu said:


> yaay I passed everything so far
> 2 exams left and some shitty project to do


same! My physics exams I got a trash mark but still passed ofc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Feb 4, 2019)

Congrats to both of you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2019)

what's a good game to make use of this dice y'all?


----------



## shaantu (Feb 4, 2019)

ban for minutes


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2019)

shaantu said:


> ban for minutes


grats you will be banned for 1 minute


----------



## shaantu (Feb 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> grats you will be banned for 1 minute


best prize ever


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2019)

shaantu said:


> best prize ever


The shock factor is you won't know what type of ban you'll receive. Will it be a reply ban? A forum ban? A perm? So many options


----------



## shaantu (Feb 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> The shock factor is you won't know what type of ban you'll receive. Will it be a reply ban? A forum ban? A perm? So many options


I have a feeling that it's One Piece Chapter 486 Spoilers threadban


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> The shock factor is you won't know what type of ban you'll receive. Will it be a reply ban? A forum ban? A perm? So many options


A 1 minute perm ban?


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I have a feeling that it's One Piece Chapter 486 Spoilers threadban


you went all the way back to the first page didn't you lol

for shenanigans like that you'll be banned from the most active current thread, which is this one 



BlueDemon said:


> A 1 minute perm ban?


that's a 5 minute rep ban


----------



## shaantu (Feb 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> you went all the way back to the first page didn't you lol
> 
> for shenanigans like that you'll be banned from the most active current thread, which is this one
> 
> ...


thank god, I certainly wouldn't want to miss One Piece Spoilers 486 thread even for a second


----------



## shaantu (Feb 4, 2019)

okay here's another one
low number = neg
high number = rep


----------



## shaantu (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Feb 4, 2019)

Prime Chappelle


----------



## Gledania (Feb 4, 2019)

shaantu said:


> thank god, I certainly wouldn't want to miss One Piece Spoilers 486 thread even for a second



What's so special about that chapter ?


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2019)

shaantu said:


>




rules are rules mane, gotta hit you with the -15k hammer


----------



## DeVision (Feb 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> rules are rules mane, gotta hit you with the -15k hammer



Come on.. Don't do that.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What's so special about that chapter ?


it reveals Ace has been imprisoned in Impel Down after losing to Blackbeard and Straw Hats are partying after defeating Moriah, how could you not know it?!


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Come on.. Don't do that.


Fine. If I roll low he gets negged. If it's high he gets repped


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2019)

The 6 headed god has spoken 

Your rep is secure, @shaantu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> rules are rules mane, gotta hit you with the -15k hammer


I knew what I was signing up for


----------



## shaantu (Feb 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> Fine. If I roll low he gets negged. If it's high he gets repped


saved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> Fine. If I roll low he gets negged. If it's high he gets repped




Great deal. XD


shaantu said:


> saved



You're welcome. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2019)

That was pretty fun tho.

We gotta do that often, especially with this spiral thing


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 4, 2019)

Anyone watching the new anime Dororo?

It's about a piece of shit father who makes a deal with demons that they could take anything away from him in exchange for power and prosperity over his land, while the wife was giving birth, the demons take away the baby's skin, senses and limbs. Story starts 16 years later when the kid has prosthetics and kills demons in order to regain his body, senses etc along the way

really good shit. Just 5 episodes so far.

It's a bit like Afro Samurai but far more fleshed out.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 4, 2019)

roll dice was fun
whenever I'm unsure of something (go to classes or stay in bed, order food or cook it, go with friends for a drink or stay home) I just do a coinflip in best of 5 series, I'm leaving everything to faith

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Anyone watching the new anime Dororo?
> 
> It's about a piece of shit father who makes a deal with demons that they could take anything away from him in exchange for power and prosperity over his land, while the wife was giving birth, the demons take away the baby's skin, senses and limbs. Story starts 16 years later when the kid has prosthetics and kills demons in order to regain his body, senses etc along the way
> 
> ...


Sounds too demented for my tastes


----------



## shaantu (Feb 4, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Anyone watching the new anime Dororo?
> 
> It's about a piece of shit father who makes a deal with demons that they could take anything away from him in exchange for power and prosperity over his land, while the wife was giving birth, the demons take away the baby's skin, senses and limbs. Story starts 16 years later when the kid has prosthetics and kills demons in order to regain his body, senses etc along the way
> 
> ...


I heard from my friends that its really good. Will start watching it after my exams are done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> Sounds too demented for my tastes



Oh nah there's lighthearted stuff in there too, it's like a journey the anime isn't even named after the kid who lost all of his stuff, it's named after a different kid who meets him and helps him on his travels, he's like the goofy, fun type.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 4, 2019)

btw @Soca do you have post count stats for OL in January? I'm curious how we were doing in the month of breaks


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Oh nah there's lighthearted stuff in there too, it's like a journey the anime isn't even named after the kid who lost all of his stuff, it's named after a different kid who meets him and helps him on his travels, he's like the goofy, fun type.


I see. I may or may not check it out. 


shaantu said:


> btw @Soca do you have post count stats for OL in January? I'm curious how we were doing in the month of breaks


 Nah it hasn't been posted yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 4, 2019)

@Soca 

I want to play the dice game !!!:WOW


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Soca
> 
> I want to play the dice game !!!:WOW


I think you've been through enough in this life, my son


----------



## Gledania (Feb 4, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Anyone watching the new anime Dororo?
> 
> It's about a piece of shit father who makes a deal with demons that they could take anything away from him in exchange for power and prosperity over his land, while the wife was giving birth, the demons take away the baby's skin, senses and limbs. Story starts 16 years later when the kid has prosthetics and kills demons in order to regain his body, senses etc along the way
> 
> ...



I'm watching it in youtube. 

 I reached episode 3. Sounds ok for now


----------



## Gledania (Feb 4, 2019)

Astro said:


> @HaxHax I'm tired of seeing you in my notifications.



Dude's soul was awakened after years wandering in the deep darkness of depression because of oda's portrayal on sanji this 10 past years ... AND NOW SANJI IS KICKING THE DINO WITH THAT BADASS RAID SUIT !

Of course he will spam comment all the day ! This is full energy HaxHax now. 

Me ? I'm still wandering in dark side since thriller Bark because of zoro... I'm even more depressed than MO.


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2019)

smh stop the beef please

anyways peep the new contest for chinese new year in here


----------



## Stringer (Feb 4, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Who's ready?
> 
> Still 2 months left


this is gonna be the best season by far

so excited for Levi vs Ape Titan, it's gonna fireworks


----------



## HaxHax (Feb 4, 2019)

There was no reason to delete those posts, especially not right after exposing that stupid lie of his. I definitely want people to see it all.

Or maybe he deleted it himself?


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2019)

HaxHax said:


> There was no reason to delete those posts, especially not right after exposing that stupid lie of his. I definitely want people to see it all.
> 
> Or maybe he deleted it himself?


Nah that was me. Whatever's happening can I get you guys to squash it?


----------



## HaxHax (Feb 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> Nah that was me. Whatever's happening can I get you guys to squash it?



wtf am I supposed to do when some dude starts trashtalking me in a random thread though?

put a leash on him


----------



## Gledania (Feb 4, 2019)

I think the whole disagreement between you is about his raidsuit right ? I may understand you disagree with his view , and I do too , I like the raid suit but you are clearly the one who started flaming  him here.



HaxHax said:


> Astro with the damage control, goddamn





HaxHax said:


> Don't bother with astro, he's got so many arbitrary hoops to jump through to hide that he's just trying to downplay the fact that the past chapters have been some good shit for S-dog.


----------



## MO (Feb 4, 2019)

Guys you know you better watch out~
Some girlsss, some girls are only about~
That thing,that thing, that thingggggg~
That thing, that thing, that thinggggg~


----------



## Gledania (Feb 4, 2019)

MO said:


> Guys you know you better watch out~
> Some girlsss, some girls are only about~
> That thing,that thing, that thingggggg~
> That thing, that thing, that thinggggg~


----------



## Nox (Feb 4, 2019)

@Soca If you delete my post again we might have to run the fade.

@MO Dope song even dope when you consider Lauryn Hill's affair with Wycleaf Jeans is what broke up Fugees


----------



## MO (Feb 4, 2019)

@Astro on a scale from 1 to 10 how much do you stan, Nicki Minaj?


----------



## Nox (Feb 4, 2019)

@MO LMAOOOO. I wouldn't even put the word stan and Nikki together. Definitely not a fan. Can't stand a lot about her. Her image, her MCing, her struggle bars, her entitlements and most importantly her disillusionment (peep the dm). Female MC wise I really dig Missy, Eve, Remy and Telefone but Lauyrn's the one I'd say I proper stan. Unpopular opinion but her on FuGelaa >> Miseducation/Blunted. Like One Thing's only stand out in her album. Meanwhile FuGelaa, Cowboys, Zealots


----------



## MO (Feb 4, 2019)

Astro said:


> @MO LMAOOOO. I wouldn't even put the word stan and Nikki together. Definitely not a fan. Can't stand a lot about her. Her image, her MCing, her struggle bars, her entitlements and most importantly her disillusionment (peep the dm). Female MC wise I really dig Missy, Eve, Remy and Telefone but Lauyrn's the one I'd say I proper stan. Unpopular opinion but her on FuGelaa >> Miseducation/Blunted. Like One Thing's only stand out in her album. Meanwhile FuGelaa, Cowboys, Zealots


what do you particularly hate about her? lmao

and I didn't get whatever you sent?


----------



## Nox (Feb 4, 2019)

MO said:


> what do you particularly hate about her? lmao
> 
> and I didn't get whatever you sent?



Really? I sent it to PM again. That link/DM also has my sentiments and reasons (that whole Travis Scott fiasco sealed it for me). TBH I used to be indifferent about her. Thought she was ok Pink Friday and Pinkprint. Wasn't going out of my way for her not chasing after her projects. She's like Eminem (trash releases, trash hype, trash all around based on their last album) living on borrowed time but people are catching up


----------



## MO (Feb 4, 2019)

Astro said:


> Really? I sent it to PM again. That link/DM also has my sentiments and reasons (that whole Travis Scott fiasco sealed it for me). TBH I used to be indifferent about her. Thought she was ok Pink Friday and Pinkprint. Wasn't going out of my way for her not chasing after her projects. She's like Eminem living on borrowed time but people are catching up
> 
> 
> 
> sooon


that was a lie.

I knew it was the Travis thingy that you would have probably not liked her for. I agree the travis thing was a mess. He liked her too before that. She shouldn't have came after him. She still better than autotune man tho.


----------



## Nox (Feb 4, 2019)

@MO



Take all the worst songs on Rodeo, Days Before Rodeo, Astroworld, Owl Pharoah, BITSM and we have a better album than Nicki's best. I can't believe you'd hurt me like this.


----------



## MO (Feb 4, 2019)

Astro said:


> @MO
> 
> 
> 
> Take all the worst songs on Rodeo, Days Before Rodeo, Astroworld, Owl Pharoah, BITSM and we have a better album than Nicki.


travis is literally only big because he is dating Kylie. If he wasn't he would have you been your average rapper that no one cares about. Nicki is the bigger artist, has won more awards, has more hits. And is just better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Feb 5, 2019)

@MO. Nicki was the only mainstream female rapper from the most consistently commercial rap group (Young Money) from 2007-2017. *Even Soulja Boy whose been around that long could say that.* It got so comfortable she coasted off pop, peak 2011. Now what happened when Cardi got tired of clapping cheeks in strip clubs or Remy Ma got word of the dissing 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Travis 'sound' was the backbone for Cruel Summer. His *MIXTAPES* have Migos, ASAP, T.I and 4 GOOD members. Kanye/TI both were trying to get him on-board. Rodeo debuted 1 and only artist with cross-over appeal (Cole and Q) outsold him. He had 1 platinum and 1 gold album BEFORE Kylie. 

He popped due Drake stimulus. Drake's done songs with Migos, Blockboy, iLoveMakkonnen, Fetty Wap, PND, Kendrick, ASAP Rocky,  PND. All of them went into new heights. Travis had Drake, Weeknd, Tame Impala (thats heroin, bath salts and flacka cooked together). QHHQ is proof Kylie's a non factor. He released it while dating her and its his worst in sales/production/reception etc.


----------



## MO (Feb 5, 2019)

Astro said:


> Now what happened when Cardi got tired of clapping cheeks in strip clubs or Remy Ma got word of the dissing


Nothing. Remy has no career. She literally got five minutes of Fame because she dissed her and that's it. Where is she now?  Exactly. Cardi ain't shit .She just another iggy. Became big, got a number 1 single,is really hot, but just like iggy she will fade into irrelevancy.


*Spoiler*: __ 



it took him nearly 2 years for his album to be certified plat. His first week sales for his previous albums are trash and didnt even pass the 100k mark. And than all of a sudden while dating kylie(a bitch that has more than 100m followers on insta) his newest album suddenly does 500k+ in it's first week. How did he go from selling 90k first week to selling 500k+. I tell you...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Kylie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Feb 5, 2019)

How about listening to some real music


----------



## Nox (Feb 5, 2019)

@MO Her rap 'careers', she moved into other ventures. Its not like she sought Nicki out. She just responded to a sneak diss. You think if you stop releasing projects you'll stay on? Iggy got complacent and was swept. She's also never popped like Cardi. Cardi's gotten more critical acclaim in less time. Nas didn't rap a decades for people to put him over. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lets look at The Drake Effect
Migos >> semi-popular from their mixtapes and raping style, become household names after Versace 
Blockboy B >> unknown and irrelevant until Look Alive. gets dance popularized. leads to Kendrick feature
iLoveMakkonnen >> unknown until Tuesday, gets signed to OVO, is released. where TF is he now? irrelevant
Fetty Wap >> being dubbed one hit wonder, until My Way, life is pumped into his veins, where is now? irrelevant
PND >> semi-popular for his rnb songs, does one Drake feature and suddenly he's RNBs hope
Kendrick >> semi-popular (from Section 80) until he released Poetic Justice, boosts Good Kid (Swimming Pools etc), makes him household
ASAP Rocky >> semi-popular (from LLA) until he does Fucking Problems and Poetic Justice, boosts Live Love, makes him household



*Spoiler*: __ 





Owl Pharoah and Days Before Rodeo were self released mixtapes. 
Rodeo and Birds did 70/88K. 

Kendrick and ASAP were doing 5K and 6K pre Drake / pre Drake respectively before that feature. Guess they fucked Kylie too.


----------



## Nox (Feb 5, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> How about listening to some real music



Real music


----------



## Garcher (Feb 5, 2019)

The hip hop thread is the only music thread on NF that feels the need to point out it's an "intellligent" discussion


----------



## shaantu (Feb 5, 2019)

Soca said:


> smh stop the beef please
> 
> anyways peep the new contest for chinese new year in here


you better give me a good reward for rolling 24


----------



## DeVision (Feb 5, 2019)

shaantu said:


> you better give me a good reward for rolling 24



Lucky you..


----------



## shaantu (Feb 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Lucky you..


I sacrificed my soul to Dice God for that


----------



## DeVision (Feb 5, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I sacrificed my soul to Dice God for that





This was my original message. After I threw the 1, I had to change it. XD


----------



## shaantu (Feb 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> This was my original message. After I threw the 1, I had to change it. XD


you should have kept it, would be much funnier


----------



## Gledania (Feb 5, 2019)

@shaantu 

HxH>Tokyo ghoul


----------



## Kylo Ren (Feb 5, 2019)

HxH > One Piece


----------



## Mariko (Feb 5, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> How about listening to some real music


----------



## Gledania (Feb 5, 2019)

Don King said:


> HxH > One Piece



Hard to say


----------



## shaantu (Feb 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @shaantu
> 
> HxH>Tokyo ghoul


why are you stating obvious facts


----------



## Gledania (Feb 5, 2019)

Gintama > Anything else


----------



## shaantu (Feb 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Gintama > Anything else


Vivi>Drake


----------



## Garcher (Feb 5, 2019)

Tokyo Ghoul is only appealing for edgy teenagers


----------



## Gledania (Feb 5, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Vivi>Drake



Vivi is love. Vivi is life.


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2019)

If I'm not here tomorrow I'll be in your hearts.

You hear me @Kenneth

You'll never stop me! I will shit on your series again!


----------



## Gledania (Feb 5, 2019)

@Soca How much time before spoilers ?


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Soca How much time before spoilers ?


If it's coming out early then give it like 12 hours or something

_[HASHTAG]#prayforsoca[/HASHTAG]_


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 5, 2019)

Soca said:


> If I'm not here tomorrow I'll be in your hearts.
> 
> You hear me @Kenneth
> 
> You'll never stop me! I will shit on your series again!


----------



## Gledania (Feb 5, 2019)

Soca said:


> If it's coming out early then give it like 12 hours or something
> 
> _[HASHTAG]#prayforsoca[/HASHTAG]_




Well so it's innacurate to say Tuesday spoilers ....

Because for me 12 hours means tomorow !


----------



## shaantu (Feb 5, 2019)

Wats going on


----------



## Gledania (Feb 5, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Wats going on



Marcel told us we will get spoilers today.

Exept it's tomorow


----------



## shaantu (Feb 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Marcel told us we will get spoilers today.
> 
> Exept it's tomorow


What? Spoilers already? I dont mind it


----------



## Gledania (Feb 5, 2019)

shaantu said:


> What? Spoilers already? I dont mind it



If no zoro or drake , I will riot !


----------



## shaantu (Feb 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> If no zoro or drake , I will riot !


I dont think they will appear in chapter 932


----------



## Gledania (Feb 5, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I dont think they will appear in chapter 932



I do


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 5, 2019)

Zoro  Drake 

Law  Kidd


----------



## Gledania (Feb 5, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Zoro  Drake
> 
> Law  Kidd



Urouge 
Drake   
Zoro 
Capone  


Bonney/killer/Hawkins/Law 




Luffy/Apoo/kidd


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 5, 2019)

Law in Wano summarised:

"Why are you helping people in need?"

"Let's run away and stick to the plan"


----------



## shaantu (Feb 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Law in Wano summarised:
> 
> "Why are you helping people in need?"
> 
> "Let's run away and stick to the plan"


wow, who would think that pirate doesn't care about random people, UNACCEPTABLE!!


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 5, 2019)

shaantu said:


> wow, who would think that pirate doesn't care about random people, UNACCEPTABLE!!



Law calls himself a doctor.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Law calls himself a doctor.


And? He's also called Surgeon of Death. He's a pirate, he doesn't need to be a hero and doesn't have to save everyone who's in trouble. He's not Luffy, he has his own goals and tries to complete them.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 5, 2019)

shaantu said:


> And? He's also called Surgeon of Death. He's a pirate, he doesn't need to be a hero and doesn't have to save everyone who's in trouble. He's not Luffy, he has his own goals and tries to complete them.



He doesn't call himself Surgeon of Death.


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2019)

As far as I'm aware he's just not a fan of mass genocide. He's said that in Punk Hazard. Otherwise everyone can fend for themselves lol let's not forget he even said they should leave the crack babies to die since there's no hope for them


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 5, 2019)

If Nami called herself a navigator but refused to navigate then people would call her a bitch.

When Law calls himself a doctor but refuses to help people he's called a genius.


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> If Nami called herself a navigator but refused to navigate then people would call her a bitch.
> 
> When Law calls himself a doctor but refuses to help people he's called a genius.




Namihoe is a "nice" person.

Law is not a nice person, he's a selfish person that only cares about his own people and agendas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> He doesn't call himself Surgeon of Death.


But people do call him that.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 5, 2019)

Did Luffy ever refer to himself as Strawhat? Don't think anyone in the series introduced themselves with their epithet but might be wrong.


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2019)

Nah he only refers to himself as Luffy or Luffy the future pirate king lol


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 5, 2019)

shaantu said:


> But people do call him that.



Why does it matter what other people call him lol? He's accountable to what *he* actually calls *himself*


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## shaantu (Feb 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Why does it matter what other people call him lol? He's accountable to what *he* actually calls *himself*


And why does it matter what he calls himself? He calls himself a doctor because he has medical skills and knowledge and he knows how to heal people. Just because he is a doctor but he is also a pirate so he doesnt have to save every single life. Its up to him lol


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 5, 2019)

shaantu said:


> And why does it matter what he calls himself? He calls himself a doctor because he has medical skills and knowledge and he knows how to heal people. Just because he is a doctor but he is also a pirate so he doesnt have to save every single life. Its up to him lol



We're just pointing out his character flaw. It's okay to have one they all do.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> We're just pointing out his character flaw. It's okay to have one they all do.


Yea I get it but I'm defending character I like. You cant blame me for this


----------



## Mariko (Feb 5, 2019)

@Soca 

Btw, is an OP art subsection/thread still something? 

I liked the idea tbh... 

There could be both a non-contest thread where we share our fanarts and a contest one with specific themes.


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Soca
> 
> Btw, is an OP art subsection/thread still something?
> 
> ...


That section was getting no type of love, that's why convict and I moved to shut it down. Look for yourself



Since then we just opened up a fanart thread in the OL, as well as have general discussions mixed in with the manga discussions because the one piece harbour as a whole was dead same for the anime section.

edit: not convict


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 5, 2019)

Soca said:


> That section was getting no type of love, that's why convict and I moved to shut it down. Look for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Since then we just opened up a fanart thread in the OL, as well as have general discussions mixed in with the manga discussions because the one piece harbour as a whole was dead same for the anime section.



Maybe have a separate thread for art submissions?


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Maybe have a separate thread for art submissions?


Doesn't sound much different to the fanart thread. If it's for contests tho then yea make one.


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2019)

I wanna make a katakuri contest so we may we never forget his greatness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 5, 2019)

Soca said:


> That section was getting no type of love, that's why convict and I moved to shut it down. Look for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mariko (Feb 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Maybe have a separate thread for art submissions?



What stuff did you used for your ava (assuming ist a real pic of you)? 

I like the result and could do the same (anonumous enough I guess)


----------



## shaantu (Feb 5, 2019)

wow what a dumb exam I had today
we were in a room, 5 questions to answer in 20 minutes. we all started to write, then 3 minutes later some other professor comes and says she has reserved this room for her exam and we need to move to another. it caused a big mess and eventually we had to move, and during our move I just checked all the answers on my phone then I wrote it all on my paper. the easiest exam in my life


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2019)

shaantu said:


> wow what a dumb exam I had today
> we were in a room, 5 questions to answer in 20 minutes. we all started to write, then 3 minutes later some other professor comes and says she has reserved this room for her exam and we need to move to another. it caused a big mess and eventually we had to move, and during our move I just checked all the answers on my phone then I wrote it all on my paper. the easiest exam in my life


What exam has 5 questions?


----------



## shaantu (Feb 5, 2019)

Soca said:


> What exam has 5 questions?


polish teaching system never fails


----------



## Garcher (Feb 5, 2019)

today I was stuck at the train station because some idiot killed himself

my empathy has its limits


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2019)

hmm I'm not even gonna jump on that subject.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 5, 2019)

I gave it a lill try, but well... I'm not convinced 

Ava too small maybe, or me too drunk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaantu (Feb 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> I gave it a lill try, but well... I'm not convinced
> 
> Ava too small maybe, or me too drunk.


go draw Vivi


----------



## Mariko (Feb 5, 2019)

shaantu said:


> go draw Vivi



I'm bad at self-portrait son




*Spoiler*: __ 





Freudzoned


----------



## Garcher (Feb 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'm bad at self-portrait son


draw Bob


----------



## shaantu (Feb 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'm bad at self-portrait son


cmon I believe in ya


----------



## shaantu (Feb 5, 2019)

if I roll high you will draw Vivi


----------



## shaantu (Feb 5, 2019)

6 headed god has spoken


----------



## Mariko (Feb 5, 2019)

shaantu said:


> if I roll high you will draw Vivi



4 huh. 

Weak. 

No Vivi for you tonight.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> 4 huh.
> 
> Weak.
> 
> No Vivi for you tonight.


4, 5 and 6 are high
if you don't draw Vivi you will be haunted forever


----------



## Mariko (Feb 5, 2019)

shaantu said:


> 4, 5 and 6 are high
> if you don't draw Vivi you will be haunted forever



I have an other project concerning yall here though... 

If I'm not too lazy nor drunk. 

Or both. 

Or just bored by my own idea...


----------



## shaantu (Feb 5, 2019)

stop making excuses
the fate has decided and you cannot deny 6 headed god, otherwise you will face a huge punishment


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> What stuff did you used for your ava (assuming ist a real pic of you)?
> 
> I like the result and could do the same (anonumous enough I guess)



I used a filter(s) on photoshop: Cutout and/or Palette Knife. (It is me)




Marie said:


> I gave it a lill try, but well... I'm not convinced
> 
> Ava too small maybe, or me too drunk.



Good attempt. But my eyes are a bit off lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 5, 2019)

I heard Katakuri contest

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Feb 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I used a filter(s) on photoshop: Cutout and/or Palette Knife. (It is me)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I totally fucked up your eyes sorry bro.

I'll try it again later (or not).


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2019)

You drew him like an op character, I just can't put a face to it yet 



Nataly said:


> I heard Katakuri contest


you heard right


----------



## shaantu (Feb 5, 2019)

Vivi>Katakuri


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Vivi>Katakuri


stop it


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 5, 2019)

I hope to steal all your Katakuri submissions, good luck everyone  I can't draw for shit anymore, not in my teen years


----------



## shaantu (Feb 5, 2019)

Soca said:


> stop it


----------



## Mariko (Feb 5, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I hope to steal all your Katakuri submissions, good luck everyone  I can't draw for shit anymore, not in my teen years



Interesting challenge.

I havn't drawed for years now. And it miss me (as you saw recently). 

I never really did manga chars but it could be fun trying, especially since I like Kat boy.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> I totally fucked up your eyes sorry bro.
> 
> I'll try it again later (or not).



I added some edits (as your manga assistant lol). It looks pretty cool, I wouldn't mind making it my ava.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I added some edits (as your manga assistant lol). It looks pretty cool, I wouldn't mind making it my ava.



Better indeed. 

I often fuck eyes. 

Never knew why though. 

I'm also bad at drawing decent hands (fingers). 

I know there are "techniques" (tutorials) but it's boring. I'd like to do them properly by myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Feb 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


>



Just go to sleep and it'll be there


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2019)

no stay up it'll be here soon


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 5, 2019)

12am here, I'm gonna give it one hour, got shit to do in the morning


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 5, 2019)

I bet something like 5 hours still


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2019)

How's the colouring going @T.D.A


----------



## Gledania (Feb 5, 2019)

@Pocalypse I just watched episode 5 ... hope it's not getting darker ... 

 poor girl


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Pocalypse I just watched episode 5 ... hope it's not getting darker ...
> 
> poor girl


spoil me

what happened?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 5, 2019)

Soca said:


> spoil me
> 
> what happened?



You watch dororo ?


*Spoiler*: __ 



we basicaly found out the way the young girl was feeding the children was by working as a prostitute in a soldiers camp at night. And she doesn't enjoy it , pretty much a rape.


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You watch dororo ?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


smh

@Pocalypse and you tried to tell me it was light


----------



## Gledania (Feb 5, 2019)

Soca said:


> smh
> 
> @Pocalypse and you tried to tell me it was light



 damn ... what have I done.... I ruined a good opportunity.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 5, 2019)

Remember all the Law sets go to me. :3


----------



## MO (Feb 6, 2019)

@Soca did you unfollow me?


----------



## Soca (Feb 6, 2019)

MO said:


> @Soca did you unfollow me?


Yea some time ago. Can you see my profile?


----------



## MO (Feb 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yea some time ago. Can you see my profile?


yes. why?


----------



## Soca (Feb 6, 2019)

MO said:


> yes. why?


can you post on it?


----------



## MO (Feb 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> No I wanna know what the point of the follow feature is


to show who you're friends with I think.

you can restrict your profile to allow people you follow to see.


----------



## MO (Feb 6, 2019)

or follow you.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 6, 2019)

Following a user comes to play when/if you restrict your profile privacy settings, that way you can only let certain people (followers, in this case) view your profile


----------



## Soca (Feb 6, 2019)

Seems pointless for staff to have it


----------



## Nataly (Feb 6, 2019)

Agree, staff can view all the member profiles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Feb 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> Seems pointless for staff to have it


wait you unfollowed me because you thought it was pointless?


----------



## Soca (Feb 6, 2019)

MO said:


> wait you unfollowed me because you thought it was pointless?


nope


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> smh
> 
> @Pocalypse and you tried to tell me it was light



That's the only episode so far which was really dark 

Also it's not rape since she went to the soldiers willingly. Watch it man it's really good


----------



## shaantu (Feb 6, 2019)

hopefully I'll have time to watch this tomorrow


----------



## Gledania (Feb 6, 2019)

Marie said:


> My @Gledania seeing yours:





Marie said:


> @Shiba D. Inu  For you.




@Marie we need more of this.

Draw shaantu, pocalyps , srike , giantbiceps and TDA


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 6, 2019)

Is the resemblance to Coby intentional?  If so, you did a good job in copying the derp face.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Marie we need more of this.
> 
> Draw shaantu, pocalyps , srike , giantbiceps and TDA



I had something like this in mind tbh.

I must create a thread before to ask yall the char you'd like to "be" -OP if possible (or an irl pic)


----------



## Mariko (Feb 6, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Is the resemblance to Coby intentional?  If so, you did a good job in copying the derp face.



Which would imply I see irl Gled as a Coby-like huh? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gledania (Feb 6, 2019)

Marie said:


> Which would imply I see irl Gled as a Coby-like huh?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



You could have made me resenble old koby instead


----------



## shaantu (Feb 6, 2019)

Marie said:


> I had something like this in mind tbh.
> 
> I must create a thread before to ask yall the char you'd like to "be" -OP if possible (or an irl pic)


I told you to draw Vivi..


----------



## Mariko (Feb 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You could have made me resenble old koby instead



No little bro. 

Y'allways be a yongster for me. Even by EoS, in 2052. 



shaantu said:


> I told you to draw Vivi..



You're not Vivi son. 

I already told you. Accept it now.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 6, 2019)

Marie said:


> No little bro.
> 
> Y'allways be a yongster for me. Even by EoS, in 2052.
> 
> ...


I didn't ask you to draw me, I asked you to draw Vivi...


----------



## Mariko (Feb 6, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I didn't ask you to draw me, I asked you to draw Vivi...



Why quoting my post about drawing you then?  

Why Vivi btw?

She's random as fuck no?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 6, 2019)

Marie said:


> She's random as fuck no?



He right now :


----------



## Garcher (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Feb 6, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I didn't ask you to draw me, I asked you to draw Vivi...



Na draw Shaantu / Bemben


----------



## shaantu (Feb 6, 2019)

Marie said:


> Why quoting my post about drawing you then?
> 
> Why Vivi btw?


I like her



Marie said:


> She's random as fuck no?



you've mistaken her for Carrot


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 6, 2019)

Marie said:


> Why quoting my post about drawing you then?



Can you draw me next? Whenever you have time.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 6, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Can you draw me next? Whenever you have time.



I often picture you as kyoraku from bleach , wearing blue.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 6, 2019)

@shaantu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I often picture you as kyoraku from bleach , wearing blue.



Nice flirting.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 6, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Can you draw me next? Whenever you have time.



I'm thinking about drawing all the OL in one panel (at least the main posters here) 

If I'm not too lazy. I have time these days and like to draw again a bit...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I often picture you as kyoraku from bleach , wearing blue.





Like this?


----------



## shaantu (Feb 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> @shaantu



omg its so good, but I love the look of Zeustoise and Pikatheus


----------



## Gledania (Feb 6, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Like this?



Yeah. But no hot chick on the back unfortunately.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yeah. But no hot chick on the back unfortunately.



So I just don't have her manifested at the time?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 6, 2019)

Bleach


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> How's the colouring going @T.D.A



the ninja one is going to take ages because there's so many different and new characters.

I might start a thread where I'll colour the last page of every new chapter and post it there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 6, 2019)

Marie said:


> Bleach



Bleach was cool.


was.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Bleach was cool.
> 
> 
> was.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 6, 2019)

Mewtwo has a birthday today. Happy birthday, Mewtwo!


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 6, 2019)

Best pokemon of all time.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 6, 2019)

Vinland Saga Anime premiere trailer


----------



## Blade (Feb 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaantu (Feb 6, 2019)

waaaaa. 1.3 million posts


----------



## Nataly (Feb 6, 2019)

You guys got a new mod


----------



## Gledania (Feb 6, 2019)

Nataly said:


> You guys got a new mod



WHO ????


No one told me.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 6, 2019)

Nataly said:


> You guys got a new mod


congrats @Kinjin !

3 quick questions:
1. Who's your favourite Pokemon
2. Who's the best One Piece princess?
3. Drake or Law?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 6, 2019)

oh @Gledania I just remembered I wanted to ask you about something
are you watching Tate no Yuusha? what do you think about it


----------



## DeVision (Feb 6, 2019)

Nataly said:


> You guys got a new mod



So we got 3 of them now?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 6, 2019)

shaantu said:


> oh @Gledania I just remembered I wanted to ask you about something
> are you watching Tate no Yuusha? what do you think about it



I'm reading not watching. I like it. It's amazing , the shield hero relation with the slave, his behavior , and the world building is great.

On the other hand

too much lolies ... fuck them ... I hate that thing ...

 Ok more seriously ....  I enjoyed the story a lot (fuck the lolies tho ...) but I still had a little problem with the beginning on how incoherent it sounds ... and its something you find in any Isekai manga , not only tate no yusha.

How can people who were just sent from nowhere in a fantasy world not get scared of it ??? Like imagine you pop china suddenly with no reason , wont you freak out a bit ? Like wtf is happening ? Am I going crazy ? It's even worse in RE Zero (Subaru was horrible to watch , dude didn't give a darn at all) ... how would you react if you end up in Hogwarts ... Wont you pass trough a moment of deny , a fear , questioning yourself about the sens of this world ... paranoia ... I don't know : You were just send from a world to another like it's a freaking normal thing .. I would turn crazy btw.


----------



## MO (Feb 6, 2019)

@Soca offended you didn't pick me to be the next mod.


@Kinjin congrats my dear.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I'm reading not watching. I like it. It's amazing , the shield hero relation with the slave, his behavior , and the world building is great.
> 
> On the other hand
> 
> ...


hmm, I liked first episodes and then after episode 4 I decided to read it, but I kinda lost my interest in reading after

*Spoiler*: _asdasd_ 



the whole Filo thing, looking for some magic to craft outfit and dragon fight


  Guess I'm gonna stick to the anime for now, I'm okay with watching it weekly and hope it will get more interesting later. Maybe then I will try reading the manga again.


----------



## Soca (Feb 6, 2019)

MO said:


> @Soca offended you didn't pick me to be the next mod.
> 
> 
> @Kinjin congrats my dear.


Maybe next time hoe, maybe next time


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 6, 2019)

> MO as mod

Me and the rest of the OL: something something Big MEME

*perma banned*


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 6, 2019)

OL mod with Sasuke avatar ?


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 6, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> OL mod with Sasuke avatar ?



Worse - SasuSaku 

plz change @Kinjin you're better than this


----------



## Gledania (Feb 6, 2019)

Mod me. There is a certain someone I will keep an eye on. 

Edit : @Kinjin 

Sasuke ???


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 6, 2019)

I can't wait for Wano to reach its peak with all the fights. All these mods need work after all, mwahahahahahahahahaha 

as Joker once said



Wano is Yellowstone.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 6, 2019)

I can wait to see how the mods will react when drake will mop the flore with law


----------



## MO (Feb 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I can wait to see how the mods will react when drake will mop the flore with law


They won't react cause it ain't happening.


----------



## Soca (Feb 6, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Worse - SasuSaku
> 
> plz change @Kinjin you're better than this


----------



## MO (Feb 6, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> > MO as mod
> 
> Me and the rest of the OL: something something Big MEME
> 
> *perma banned*


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Mod me. *There is a certain someone I will keep an eye on. *
> 
> Edit : @Kinjin
> 
> Sasuke ???



Not sure you should stalk people with mod powers but I guess current staff probably do.


----------



## Soca (Feb 6, 2019)

I don't think there's an ability to do whatever it is Gledania thinks we do lol


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 6, 2019)

I need to read something new... something like Vinland Saga or Vegabond.... anyone know of anything like that?


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 6, 2019)

forkandspoon said:


> I need to read something new... something like Vinland Saga or Vegabond.... anyone know of anything like that?


Golden Kamuy?


----------



## giantbiceps (Feb 6, 2019)

forkandspoon said:


> I need to read something new... something like Vinland Saga or Vegabond.... anyone know of anything like that?


Read Kingdom


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 7, 2019)

giantbiceps said:


> Read Kingdom



I do and love it, now I need something else that’s about ancient warfare


----------



## giantbiceps (Feb 7, 2019)

forkandspoon said:


> I do and love it, now I need something else that’s about ancient warfare


Read Ad Astra then.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 7, 2019)

Good choice there with @Kinjin. Congratz to you.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 7, 2019)

Perhaps make a thread in the OL to announce him to the general public? Not everyone reads this thread.


----------



## Soca (Feb 7, 2019)

Did anything change for you guys?


----------



## shaantu (Feb 7, 2019)

Soca said:


> Did anything change for you guys?


what do you mean?


----------



## Stringer (Feb 7, 2019)

forkandspoon said:


> I need to read something new... something like Vinland Saga or Vegabond.... anyone know of anything like that?


Blade of the Immortal and Berserk are solid reads, check 'em out if you haven't already

this reminds me that Takehiko Inoue hasn't updated Vagabond in 4 years (in May), now that's brutal


----------



## shaantu (Feb 7, 2019)

the last exam in semester and I had to fucking fail it, of course.
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 7, 2019)

@Kinjin Congrats mate. Can you provide us with your moderator manifesto? What change are you going to bring?


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 7, 2019)

@Soca 

Ban that idiot again. He's on his neg and annoying rating spree again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2019)

@Ye Xiu @mob @A Optimistic did y'all flame Big Meme nice and hard during this week ?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 7, 2019)

Shiba.D.Specialist is back



but still ...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Drake is still > Law


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2019)

Drake gets to live for 1 more week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Feb 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 7, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Ye Xiu @mob @A Optimistic did y'all flame Big Meme nice and hard during this week ?



@Ye Xiu is your burner account, why are you speaking to yourself?


----------



## Garcher (Feb 7, 2019)

I am supposed to be threadbanned though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2019)

it feels so good to press the tier specialist button again


----------



## Garcher (Feb 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Ye Xiu is your burner account, why are you speaking to yourself?


want me to spread some negs as well?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2019)

why so little threads in the telegrams ?


----------



## shaantu (Feb 7, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> why so little threads in the telegrams ?


something is broken and people can't make threads


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> something is broken and people can't make threads


bet its Socas fault 





btw I have ~30+ episodes of D&P left .. watched all D&P movies


fucking twitch tho - still nothing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 7, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> bet its Socas fault
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which movie did you like the most?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> which movie did you like the most?


thats actually hard, I liked all 4 and its pretty close between all 4


_maybe_ the Zoroark one, just cause it didnt have world shattering gods/prophecies and such and was more "local" .. + Zorua cute + lots of shapeshifting trolling

out of the M10-12 trilogy - fav is either 11 or 12

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 7, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> want me to spread some negs as well?


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> 3 quick questions:
> 1. Who's your favourite Pokemon
> 2. Who's the best One Piece princess?
> 3. Drake or Law?


1. Sandslash, Bisharp, Decidueye and more that don't come to mind rn
2. No one. If I had to choose then Vivi.
3. Law by a slight margin


Dellinger said:


> OL mod with Sasuke avatar ?



I've to wear this set for the NF Valentine's Day event

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2019)

@Gledania


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin Congrats mate. Can you provide us with your moderator manifesto? What change are you going to bring?


Thanks. You'll see soon™
You better include me in your next manga edit thread


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Feb 7, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## shaantu (Feb 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


>


Him surfing on the trees used to look so fucking smooth


----------



## shaantu (Feb 7, 2019)

Soca said:


> Him surfing on the trees used to look so fucking smooth


I tried to do that when I was a kid
didn't really work and almost broke my leg


----------



## Soca (Feb 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I tried to do that when I was a kid
> didn't really work and almost broke my leg


Do I even wanna ask why you thought you could


----------



## Nataly (Feb 7, 2019)

For those who wanted old rep look and ranks to be available again, Naruto made it possible.
Preferences ->Legacy Reputation -> Hide Spiral
It should work for all skins soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 7, 2019)

Soca said:


> Do I even wanna ask why you thought you could


hey, I was only 6 or 7 by that time... I have no idea what I thought back then


----------



## Gledania (Feb 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> hey, I was only 6 or 7 by that time... I have no idea what I thought back then



Back then I tought spider man was real and that I could meet him in New york.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 7, 2019)

Nataly said:


> For those who wanted old rep look and ranks to be available again, Naruto made it possible.
> Preferences ->Legacy Reputation -> Hide Spiral
> It should work for all skins soon.


 

this order is annoying me


----------



## Nataly (Feb 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> this order is annoying me


I am 24'd


----------



## shaantu (Feb 7, 2019)

uhh, I feel so awful after today's failure so I'm just sitting and listening to Disney's songs, mostly the sad ones


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> uhh, I feel so awful after today's failure so I'm just sitting and listening to Disney's songs, mostly the sad ones


----------



## shaantu (Feb 7, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## Soca (Feb 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


>


Be comforted by the fact that the pink rep on the allure skin matches your avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 7, 2019)

Soca said:


> Be comforted by the fact that the pink rep on the allure skin matches your avatar


it looks good, maybe I'll start using Allure skin


----------



## shaantu (Feb 7, 2019)

nvm, too pinky for me


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 7, 2019)

Soca said:


> Be comforted by the fact that the pink rep on the allure skin matches your avatar



Because of @shaantu's Vivi sets and shaantu name, he comes across as a female lol.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 7, 2019)

Spiral rep hidden.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Because of @shaantu's Vivi sets and shaantu name, he comes across as a female lol.


sorry to disappoint you


----------



## DeVision (Feb 7, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Spiral rep hidden.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


>





Don't ask me man, I'm not in charge of this circus.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


>



follow Nataly's instruction


Nataly said:


> For those who wanted old rep look and ranks to be available again, Naruto made it possible.
> Preferences ->Legacy Reputation -> Hide Spiral
> It should work for all skins soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 7, 2019)

Telegrams looking like a real struggle this week.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 8, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Don't ask me man, I'm not in charge of this circus.





Do you see the spirals of others? Maybe the option turns off ALL spirals not only yours?


----------



## Nox (Feb 8, 2019)

Its from* Kichikijima*. Starts off slow-ish but once things hit the fans (3 chapters in), its crack!!! If you like those gore / occult manga, I recommend. I'm on 44 and its 

@Shiba D. Inu @Gledania


----------



## Gledania (Feb 8, 2019)

Astro said:


> Its from* Kichikijima*. Starts off slow-ish but once things hit the fans (3 chapters in), its crack!!! If you like those gore / occult manga, I recommend. I'm on 44 and its
> 
> @Shiba D. Inu @Gledania




I might give a try.

Thx


----------



## faisal1989 (Feb 8, 2019)

Kabal aka the best mk characters ever 
these fatalities  man they look so good


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Do you see the spirals of others? Maybe the option turns off ALL spirals not only yours?



I think that's the case. I'm seeing gold bars instead of spirals now. If you hide spirals it only turns them all off from your perspective.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 8, 2019)

Rep bar is back! 

@Nataly  will the pink bar be an option for all skins or not? I'd like to have it but I use the light one (dark skins give me eyes cancer).


----------



## Nataly (Feb 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Rep bar is back!
> 
> @Nataly  will the pink bar be an option for all skins or not? I'd like to have it but I use the light one (dark skins give me eyes cancer).


I am afraid it is only on Allure skin, as mentioned by Naruto:



Naruto said:


> It's only for the Allure skin. There was a lot of pushback on pink, so I figured I would place it in the pinkest skin we have.
> 
> Everyone gets it. It replaces greens and golds.


Pink one looks so nice​


----------



## Mariko (Feb 8, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I am afraid it is only on Allure skin, as mentioned by Naruto:
> 
> Pink one looks so nice​



Aww. Okok. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 8, 2019)

god, I was working over 1,5 hours on a solution on my project and it was so easy to fix
I feel so dumb right now


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 8, 2019)

shaantu said:


> god, I was working over 1,5 hours on a solution on my project and it was so easy to fix
> I feel so dumb right now


Happens to the best of us.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 8, 2019)

The new golden rep bars are shit


----------



## Mariko (Feb 8, 2019)

So much respect threads this week.  

This must be thread-respected.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 8, 2019)

I haven't watched the anime in so long... I can't believe how bad this is .... Episode 739... Man the art and un-necessary filler. I hope One Piece gets the Kai treatment down the road.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)

@Pocalypse have you played this game you pleb ?


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 8, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Pocalypse have you played this game you pleb ?



No, I spent money on better PS1 games


----------



## Gledania (Feb 8, 2019)

Ah. My childhood.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 8, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Ah. My childhood.



This wasn't released in early 2010s.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> This wasn't released in early 2010s.






and ?

I played the 1 and the 2.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 8, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu 

Hey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) have you played this?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 8, 2019)

dank


----------



## Shrike (Feb 8, 2019)

You just wanted to use the new blob, didn't you



I will use another

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)

respecc thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Feb 8, 2019)

@B Rabbit 
You played amnesia ?


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 8, 2019)

How could I forget about Heracross. It would be on my list too @shaantu 

Which Pokémon are your faves?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 8, 2019)

@Gledania I didn't grow up with a PS. 

I only played games on the Gamecube. So my childhood was Melee, Pokemon etc.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 8, 2019)

Tbh the Pokemon Anime works. Cause my favorite pokemon are usually ones owned by Ash, and his rivals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 8, 2019)

Right now I'm gonna start nioh.

It should be as good as Dark soul.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 8, 2019)

When I get paid I might invest in a console again. I miss playing Video Games tbh.

Kingdom Hearts 3 looks good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)

> Which Pokémon are your faves?


Charizard best boi 






B Rabbit said:


> Tbh the Pokemon Anime works. Cause my favorite pokemon are usually ones owned by Ash, and his rivals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 8, 2019)

This helps your narrow down your favorite pokemon.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 8, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> @Gledania I didn't grow up with a PS.
> 
> I only played games on the Gamecube. So my childhood was Melee, Pokemon etc.



Resident Evil remake on Gamecube tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 8, 2019)

The only game I never finished as a kid was Silent Hill. Nope nope nope. That was terrifying for a pre-teen me.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> How could I forget about Heracross. It would be on my list too @shaantu
> 
> Which Pokémon are your faves?


I have a loooooooong list of my faves
Charizard (especially Mega X), Totodile, Scyther, Magmar/Magmortar, , Victini and maaaany more
I can't pick my #1 Pokemon (when I was a kid it used to be Scyther), too much love for all my favorite Pokemon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)

are all 3 OL mods pokemon fans now ?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 8, 2019)

Attack on Titan chapter.  Top notch story telling. Isayama really shows up Oda in that regard.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 8, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> are all 3 OL mods pokemon fans now ?



Where was it ever stated that Marcel is a pokemon fan ???


----------



## shaantu (Feb 8, 2019)

Gledania said:


> When was it ever stated that Marcel is a pokemon fan ???


he is  fan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)

shaantu said:


> he is  fan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 8, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu oh I just remember I wanted to ask you something after you finish Sinnoh
whats your opinion on Dawn's Piplup? for me it was Pikachu wannabe  you know, after it tried to stop evolving and then staying outside almost the whole time later, I remember I didn't like it because only Pikachu is allowed to do that 
especially when Pikachu's evolution subject was brought back in Sinnoh again. idk, I just didn't like it as a teenager 

but on the other hand, it wouldn't be as cute as Prinplup/Empoleon (I like Empoleon's design tho)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 8, 2019)

Cardcaptor Sakura >>>>>>>>>>> Pokemon


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 8, 2019)

Resident Evil 4 is the greatest game of all time imho.

Also according to the poll I linked my top 20 are

1.) Luxray
2.) Umbreon
3.) Jolteon
4. ) Crobat
5.) Sceptile
6.) Stoutland
7.) Gardevior
8.) Infernape
9.) Chandelore
10.) Serperior
11.) Salamance
12.) Geninja
13.) Zapdos
14.) Ampharos
15.) Tyranitar
16.) Cyndiquil
17.) Typhlosion
18.) Hydreigon
19.) Reiunclus
20.) Swampert.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)

shaantu said:


> @Shiba D. Inu oh I just remember I wanted to ask you something after you finish Sinnoh
> whats your opinion on Dawn's Piplup?


Piplup is funny af tbh .. and cute .. = good overall  his VAing is cute too

_currently for me_ IMHO second funniest starter after Ashes Totodile (who is forever the GOAT)

I rather like him, but it probably helps that I like Dawn _a lot_ too (currently ranked #1 among Ashes travel friends)




Pocalypse said:


> Cardcaptor Sakura >>>>>>>>>>> Pokemon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Feb 8, 2019)

why are these medal things suddenly showing up?


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 8, 2019)

When did you have a Pokemon fascination? I thought you were a DB nerd.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)

@shaantu randomly off the top of my head the 2 minor things I didnt like that much in Sinnoh are:

- Pachirisus hyper run speed was IIRC only showcased in its capture episode and then forgotten 
- Arceus VA (dub) really doesnt fit IMHO 


but overall everything's great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 8, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Piplup is funny af tbh .. and cute .. = good overall  his VAing is cute too
> 
> _currently for me_ IMHO second funniest starter after Ashes Totodile (who is forever the GOAT)
> 
> I rather like him, but it probably helps that I like Dawn _a lot_ too (currently ranked #1 among Ashes travel friends)


how do you rate Sinnoh starters
for me its
1. Chimchar
2. Turtwig (god, it was so sad to watch it struggle after it evolved  I felt so bad for it, but I don't like 2nd and 3rd form)
3. Piplup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> When did you have a Pokemon fascination?


since it first aired, I just took a 15+ years break between then and now 




shaantu said:


> how do you rate Sinnoh starters


overall and in battles:
Chimchar >= Turtwig >= Piplup

funny-tier:
Piplup > Turtwig >= Chimchar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 8, 2019)

Didn't notice this one until now


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 8, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> since it first aired, I just took a 15+ years break between then and now



My Little Pony not good enough so you gotta find some other beastiality entertainment?


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 8, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu

YuGiOh > Pokemon.

If you disagree you suck raw ass. YuGiOh has Seto Kaiba. Pokemon doesn't.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> My Little Pony not good enough so you gotta find some other beastiality entertainment?


----------



## Nataly (Feb 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> why are these medal things suddenly showing up?


Another update
Preferences->Hide medals

Done deal!


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 8, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> @Shiba D. Inu
> 
> YuGiOh > Pokemon.
> 
> If you disagree you suck raw ass. YuGiOh has Seto Kaiba. Pokemon doesn't.



Yeah YuGiOh was better. Only good thing about Pokemon was the theme song.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah YuGiOh was better. Only good thing about Pokemon was the theme song.



Even YuGiOh's season 2 hype theme blows Pokemon's out of the water


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 8, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Another update
> Preferences->Hide medals
> 
> Done deal!



why do some people have medals while others don't?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)

YGO was good (at least first season), but its formula got old 



Pokemon has the best formula/concept of any fictional series ever created IMHO  absolute jackpot goldmine


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)

carry on with your bad opinions


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 8, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> YGO was good (at least first season), but its formula got old
> 
> 
> 
> Pokemon has the best formula/concept of any fictional series ever created IMHO  absolute jackpot goldmine



Disappointment you are.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 8, 2019)

YuGioh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 8, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> YGO was good (at least first season), but *its formula got old *
> 
> 
> 
> *Pokemon* has the best formula/concept of any fictional series ever created IMHO  absolute jackpot goldmine


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)

Kaiba though


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 8, 2019)

Real OGs know Yugioh > Pokemon. 

Pokemon just has more addictive/substantial video games.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 8, 2019)

Bakura was my fav ....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)

but as an actual legitimate rival, Paul > Kaiba 


Kaiba has the toys and the >9000 snark though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)

meh, [HASHTAG]#YonkoSets[/HASHTAG] opinions can safely be ignored


----------



## Nataly (Feb 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> why do some people have medals while others don't?


To be honest, it is all about requesting them when you are eligible to have one (or two).
You, for instance, can easily request several of them such as 'Member for ten years,' '10K post medal,' 'Received 500 likes.'
But wait, there is more...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)

trophy points > medals


----------



## giantbiceps (Feb 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> So much respect threads this week.
> 
> This must be thread-respected.



You must respect my disagree rating


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 8, 2019)

@T.D.A


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 8, 2019)

Kaiba >>>>>>>>>>> any Pokemon character.

BLUE EYES >>>>>>>>>>>> any Pokemon.







Majestic


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)

@Pocalypse it would be better for you if you stop overreacting and getting triggered every time pokemon get mentioned in the OL convo

cause it aint gonna stop any time soon


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 8, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Pocalypse it would be better for you if you stop overreacting and getting triggered every time pokemon get mentioned in the OL convo
> 
> cause it aint gonna stop any time soon



Who says I'm triggered? I'm just spitting objectively better series than Pokemon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)

Kaiba has the cool factor and the snark for sure

but as a rival he *never* had the bite to back up his bark when it came to Yugi, inferior duelist from start to finish 
needed to threaten suicide to get a "win" 

and his utter denial of magic (HOLOGRAMS memes ) got way too obvious at some point



still like him though


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 8, 2019)

Kaiba needs to be DLC in Jump Force.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)

luckily we had Rafael to push in Yugis shit 


that was the GOAT duel


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Kinjin (Feb 8, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> luckily we had Rafael to push in Yugis shit
> 
> 
> that was the GOAT duel


Don't care if that season was filler but it's easily the best one after Battle City.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)

when I first saw that I lost my shit that some ~rando BEAT YUGI  


absolutely dismantled and destroyed him, without even a millenium item


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)

@shaantu btw something I liked in D&P is showing quite a bit of Johto starters 

- there was a ~4 episodes mini-arc with those 2 Johto trainers touring in Sinnoh, they had Totodile, Cynda and Chiko
- the starter trio showed up again in Arceus movie
- and of course Dawns Cyndaquil


I appreciated it  you know me and my Johto starters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 8, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu btw something I liked in D&P is showing quite a bit of Johto starters
> 
> - there was a ~4 episodes mini-arc with those 2 Johto trainers touring in Sinnoh, they had Totodile, Cynda and Chiko
> - the starter trio showed up again in Arceus movie
> ...


Johto starters 
I can't decide if I should start watching Hoenn now or just wait until that Crunchyroll marathon ends. I'm giving those Twitch bastards a week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Johto starters
> I can't decide if I should start watching Hoenn now or just wait until that Crunchyroll marathon ends. I'm giving those Twitch bastards a week


wait a week yeah, maybe they will announce something

but tbh there is no guarantee they will rerun Hoenn at all like they did Kanto/Johto .. might just go straight to Sinnoh

I hope they do rerun Hoenn though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 9, 2019)

I was in utter disbelief when Rafael defeated Yugi back then. But it was awesome, Yugi sucks ass and I hated how he always won because of his lulheartofcards cheat code abuse.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 9, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Right now I'm gonna start nioh.
> 
> It should be as good as Dark soul.



Nioh is amazing. I like it way better than Dark Souls.


----------



## MO (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 9, 2019)

^ luckily Luffys asshole can stretch


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 9, 2019)

@shaantu


----------



## Gledania (Feb 9, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu are you a boy or a girl ?


----------



## shaantu (Feb 9, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu


Prof. Oak gonna get sued


----------



## Gledania (Feb 9, 2019)

Neutral is not an answer.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 9, 2019)

@Kinjin Man Utd vs PSG on Tuesday. Champions League week. Are you ready?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 9, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin Man Utd vs PSG on Tuesday. Champions League week. Are you ready?


Watching a match as a neutral spectator is always a pleasure. I predict 2:1 for United.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 9, 2019)

@Gledania 

T'en penses quoi? T'aimes bien ou bien?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 9, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin Man Utd vs PSG on Tuesday. Champions League week. Are you ready?



I don't give a shit about football but PSG > your team.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 9, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Watching a match as a neutral spectator is always a pleasure. I predict 2:1 for United.



This is not what I call neutral.

I am, and I predict 3 - 0 for my parisian fams.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Gledania
> 
> T'en penses quoi? T'aimes bien ou bien?



La chui sure la 4G au ciné.

Je la verrai plus tard.  I'm watching Alita batle angel and there is a break


----------



## Mariko (Feb 9, 2019)

Gledania said:


> La chui sure la 4G au ciné.
> 
> Je la verrai plus tard.  I'm watching Alita batle angel and there is a break



Tu me dira c'que vaut ce film d'ailleurs.

I'm torned appart about it tbf.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 9, 2019)

how is the revolution going


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> This is not what I call neutral.
> 
> I am, and I predict 3 - 0 for my parisian fams.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 9, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> how is the revolution going


probably still unsuccessful


----------



## Mariko (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Feb 9, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> how is the revolution going



Goes on.



shaantu said:


> probably still unsuccessful




Time will tell.

Nothing funny though.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> This is not what I call neutral.
> 
> I am, and I predict 3 - 0 for my parisian fams.



First thing's first, wash your mouth with soap before you speak on United.

Veratti is still a maybe for you, which is a huge miss. And predicting a scoreline of 3-0 is laughable, I can only assume you haven't watched any of our last 11 games (we're undefeated). Pogba is in the best form of his life, Martial, Rashford, Herrera, the same. I'd say you're the underdogs going into this tie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 9, 2019)

Ligue 1 is a known farmers league


----------



## shaantu (Feb 9, 2019)

God Movement said:


> First thing's first, wash your mouth with soap before you speak on United.
> 
> Veratti is still a maybe for you, which is a huge miss. And predicting a scoreline of 3-0 is laughable, I can only assume you haven't watched any of our last 11 games (we're undefeated). Pogba is in the best form of his life, Martial, Rashford, Herrera, the same. I'd say you're the underdogs going into this tie.


does she even watch football? I thought she predicted 3-0 for PSG only because it's a French club


----------



## God Movement (Feb 9, 2019)

shaantu said:


> does she even watch football? I thought she predicted 3-0 for PSG only because it's a French club





I don't know. But United slander will not be tolerated.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 9, 2019)

shaantu said:


> probably still unsuccessful



Today's funniest moment:




shaantu said:


> does she even watch football? I thought she predicted 3-0 for PSG only because it's a French club



No I dont, cause I don't care.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 9, 2019)

God Movement said:


> First thing's first, wash your mouth with soap before you speak on United.
> 
> Veratti is still a maybe for you, which is a huge miss. And predicting a scoreline of 3-0 is laughable, I can only assume you haven't watched any of our last 11 games (we're undefeated). Pogba is in the best form of his life, Martial, Rashford, Herrera, the same. I'd say you're the underdogs going into this tie.



Pogba is french though.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> Pogba is french though.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 9, 2019)

God Movement said:


>



Not like I give a shit, but local team should be local, like nationals are.

PSG has nothing to do with parisians players, but about money. 

It's just a shame. 

Football is just about money now. It makes me puke.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 9, 2019)

>acting as if nationality means something in football


----------



## shaantu (Feb 9, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> >acting as if nationality means something in football


it does in my country 
ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBERT LEEEEEEEEEEWANDOWSKIIIIII
KRZYSZTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF PIĄĄĄĄĄĄĄĄĄĄĄĄĄĄTEK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 9, 2019)

shaantu said:


> KRZYSZTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF PIĄĄĄĄĄĄĄĄĄĄĄĄĄĄTEK




My man crush

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> Tu me dira c'que vaut ce film d'ailleurs.
> 
> I'm torned appart about it tbf.



Il est cool.

But didn't like the end.

There is a cool romance , cool animation,  and a great major character.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 9, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> My man crush


what a debut it was 
very promising player with fantastic season so far, I hope he will score even more goals now that he joined Milan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> I don't give a shit about football but PSG > your team.



Na my team > PSG.

If French is your thing we have Paul Pogba  (France WC hero) and Martial (France)


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 9, 2019)

I love this man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dark (Feb 9, 2019)

shaantu said:


>


 

This is my all time favorite from fall out boy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Feb 9, 2019)

I love this chick:


----------



## Garcher (Feb 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> I love this chick:


you listen to rap?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 9, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> you listen to rap?




Before you were born son


----------



## Garcher (Feb 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> Before you were born son


Thanks god I never fell as low as listening to french rap 

I am just going through my old playlists


----------



## Garcher (Feb 9, 2019)

my anthem:


----------



## Mariko (Feb 9, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Thanks god I never fell as low as listening to french rap
> 
> I am just going through my old playlists



Here both french-english rap son.

Good ol' times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Gledania
> 
> T'en penses quoi? T'aimes bien ou bien?



C'est cool.  Maintenant j'espère que tout ça va changer quelque chose sinon tout ce bordel pour rien sa fou le seum.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 9, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Na my team > PSG.
> 
> If French is your thing we have Paul Pogba  (France WC hero) and Martial (France)



I don't care about football tbh. 

But I like some footballers.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 9, 2019)

Speaking about revolution ...

Wtf is happening the mods right now ??? Why are people posting this thing in their profil page ????

@Marie Explique moi j'ai raté un truc ?


----------



## Garcher (Feb 9, 2019)

rebellion arc was foreshadowed years ago


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 9, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Speaking about revolution ...
> 
> Wtf is happening the mods right now ??? Why are people posting this thing in their profil page ????
> 
> @Marie Explique moi j'ai raté un truc ?



Some people got their feelings hurt.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 9, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Some people got their feelings hurt.



About what ?


----------



## Garcher (Feb 9, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Some people got their feelings hurt.


L  m  a  o
m
a
o


----------



## Gledania (Feb 9, 2019)

@T.D.A stop being vague. Explain yourself


----------



## Garcher (Feb 9, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @T.D.A stop being vague. Explain yourself


He might actually be clueless


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 9, 2019)

@Gledania Here is my manga sketch of you v2. What are his abilities, background and battle stats people?


----------



## Garcher (Feb 9, 2019)

he has strong observation skills for stalking Shiba

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 9, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> he has strong observation skills for stalking Shiba


not sure if observation is an accurate word
I'd call this obsession


----------



## Gledania (Feb 9, 2019)

shaantu said:


> not sure if observation is an accurate word
> I'd call this *obsession *


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 9, 2019)

this stalker has screenshots saved from back when I still had Dragonite avatar


brb calling the cops

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Feb 9, 2019)

Gledania said:


>


Think about what it means that you have so many screenshots of him


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 9, 2019)

_Gledania is a student at the Akabara Ninjutsu School. Unfortunately at a young age he was diagnosed with a rare condition whereby he was unable to use any Ninjutsu due to an inability to harness his chakra. However while in his 2nd year at the school, he discovered by accident that once he reached a certain level of intoxication via alcohol he was able to use Ninjutsu. However this comes with a drawback - he becomes mad and uncontrollable!

Despite his issues with using Ninjutsu, he is a proficient user of Armament and Observation Haki._


----------



## Gledania (Feb 9, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Think about what it means that you have so many screenshots of him



I have 2 screenshot on shiba ...

Let me guess what it means ...


----------



## shaantu (Feb 9, 2019)

looking through my screenshot history and found this beauty


it would be good as emote imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2019)

@shaantu who is more annoying - Barry from D&P or Max ?


----------



## Garcher (Feb 10, 2019)

Might break 100k rep gains today


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 10, 2019)

Dark said:


> This is my all time favorite from fall out boy


My favorites are hum hallelujah, and Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 10, 2019)

So...Is DemonDragonJ autistic, or does he really not understand he is being trolled by Mider T. I do like their dynamic but Idk if he has always been like this.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 10, 2019)

@shaantu listen this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Garcher (Feb 10, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> So...Is DemonDragonJ autistic, or does he really not understand he is being trolled by Mider T. I do like their dynamic but Idk if he has always been like this.


who is really trolling whom


----------



## Mariko (Feb 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Speaking about revolution ...
> 
> Wtf is happening the mods right now ??? Why are people posting this thing in their profil page ????
> 
> @Marie Explique moi j'ai raté un truc ?



I too missed something obviously... 


Ye Xiu said:


> Might break 100k *fake rep* gains today



Fixed


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 10, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> who is really trolling whom


Good point. 

I shall continue watching.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 10, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Good point.
> 
> I shall continue watching.



Wait, is there something interesting happening here?


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 10, 2019)

Just the usual. 

DemonDragonJ says something. Mider T mocks him. Demon Dragon J ask why. MiderT  responds with a good retort.

Tale as old as time.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 10, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Good point.
> 
> I shall continue watching.



You should stop them before they resort to hands.

If blood start shedding you'll be responsible for letting it happen.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You should stop them before they resort to hands.



Tu m'ignores bâtard?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> Tu m'ignores bâtard?



You did many time. 

J'ai pas vu ton post , sorry. 

It's seems some people here are trolling the mod Santi by posting shit on his profil post. I tough it was serious turn out it wasn't.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You did many time.
> 
> J'ai pas vu ton post , sorry.
> 
> It's seems some people here are trolling the mod Santi by posting shit on his profil post. I tough it was serious turn out it wasn't.



No. Pas mon genre. 

Enfin je crois... 

So ppl are attacking the staff? Which means the revolution finally started?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> No. Pas mon genre.
> 
> Enfin je crois...
> 
> So ppl are attacking the staff? Which means the revolution finally started?



Don't know. Even the staff are attacking each other. Look at @Charlotte D. Kurisu who is spamming emoji everywhere on everyone's profile page. He even aimed Soca.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You should stop them before they resort to hands.
> 
> If blood start shedding you'll be responsible for letting it happen.


I only care about OL and OBD members though.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 10, 2019)

New entries have been released:

@Shiba D. Inu 
*Spoiler*: _Shiba D. Inu_ 



_Shiba is a core member of the Arashi cult group notorious for pillaging and crewd rituals. He is well known for his 'Shadow Dupe no Jutsu' ability whereby he creates different clones of himself providing him with overwhelming advantages in a 1v1 battle. In addition, when he is able to physically tag an opponent with a seal he can temporarily affect the ratings of the opponent's attack and defense. Despite his undoubtable strength he has been captured and jailed numerous times._

_Not much is known about his childhood except that he grew up in the same hometown as Gledania, and the two have developed a fierce rivalry ever since._




@Soca 
*Spoiler*: _Soca_ 



_Soca is the Governor of Ohara Kingdom. Despite being a controversial statesmen he maintains control. He has survived countless coups d'etat and mutiny, a testament to his endurance and resilience. When called into action, few can match his size and offensive and defensive prowess! His Armament Haki is said to be unbreakable and can use medium ranged water based ninjutsu and taijutsu._

_He is always seen with Asian female aides by his side. The reasons behind this are unknown but some speculate it is linked to a particular relationship with his former sensei._




@Kinjin 
*Spoiler*: _Kinjin_ 



_A man known for his intellect who obtained the rank of Captain! Any army would be glad to have him. He can observe the battlefield with eagle eyed vision. A master tactician who can beat all the odds to lead his allies to victory. 

He prefers to stay away from the battlefield but if called upon he can use his mastery of all 3 types of Haki to outskill his enemies._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2019)

100 ratings Shiba ?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Feb 10, 2019)

Which entries should be next?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 10, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Which entries should be next?



White Rabbit


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 10, 2019)

Black Rabbit


----------



## Gledania (Feb 10, 2019)

B Rabbit.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 10, 2019)

Magenta Rabbit


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> White Rabbit



What sort of info?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 10, 2019)

@giantbiceps


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 10, 2019)

Ok the next databook entries are B Rabbit, giantbiceps and White Rabbit


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 10, 2019)

New OL databook entries

@B Rabbit 
*Spoiler*: _B Rabbit_ 



_B Rabbit is a ronin deadly on the battlefield. In addition to his swordsmanship, he is a great ninjutsu user known for his 'Body Replacement Technique'. This allows him to switch places with inanimate objects allowing him to deal fatal counter strikes to his enemies. He uses his Observation Haki to dodge and avoid attacks from normal foes. As a ronin, he is perceptive and intuitive, a man who shouldn't be underestimated!

His alias 'B Rabbit' is in honour of his one time teacher White Rabbit._




@Marie 
*Spoiler*: _White Rabbit_ 



_White Rabbit was a notorious shinobi who struck fear into the hearts of her enemies and allies alike! As a ninja, she possessed mastery of ninjutsu, taijutsu and genjutsu. Her astute Observation Haki allowed her to complete missions with lethal precision. 

After fighting a powerful enemy, she sustained significant injuries and subsequently retired as 'White Rabbit'. She now goes by her real name 'Marie' and resides in Okobore village raising her children. The father is not currently known to the public._




@giantbiceps 
*Spoiler*: _GiantBiceps_ 



_'GiantBiceps' is a notorious leader of a bandit group. He is an unpleasant opponent to fight against due to his creativity at devising cunning strategies and traps that leave his enemies hopeless. While he can achieve victory via his intelligence alone he also possesses frightening strength with his ability to transform his muscles to super human levels for a short period of time.

His methods towards victory are known to be unethical, immoral and cruel being a disciple of Kanki. He is a man at the top of the authorities most wanted list!_


----------



## shaantu (Feb 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @shaantu listen this one


Hollywood Undead is great


----------



## shaantu (Feb 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu who is more annoying - Barry from D&P or Max ?


hmmm, probably Barry, because I couldn't stay his fining if he was on the main cast and appear in every episode


----------



## DeVision (Feb 11, 2019)

@Pocalypse @T.D.A 
A great week in front of us.

Roma - Porto
United - PSG
Ajax - Real
Tottenham - Borussia


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2019)

@B Rabbit return to law ...


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Pocalypse @T.D.A
> A great week in front of us.
> 
> Roma - Porto
> ...



tagging me with CL games, thanks


----------



## DeVision (Feb 11, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> tagging me with CL games, thanks



You don't watch CL?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> tagging me with CL games, thanks



Arsenal v BATE


----------



## DeVision (Feb 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You don't watch CL?





T.D.A said:


> Arsenal v BATE



Oh.. Now i get it. XD


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Arsenal v BATE


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 11, 2019)

I watch the CL with utmost contempt


----------



## DeVision (Feb 11, 2019)

At least Chelsea suck currently.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Kinjin  So who's gonna say if the predictions were right and give points now? @Soca wasn't very favorable to the predictors. And he was to strict.



Assuming @Soca is Akainu, who would be @Kinjin ?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Assuming @Soca is Akainu, who would be @Kinjin ?



Kijin is Kizaru
@Astro is Ao kiji.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Kijin is Kizaru
> @Astro is Ao kiji.



More like post TS Coby (Kin) and Helmeppo (Astro) no?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Pocalypse @T.D.A
> A great week in front of us.
> 
> Roma - Porto
> ...



Arn't there online free football games so we can organize matchups between teams (yonkou - Admirals; Shanks - Mihawk and on)


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> More like post TS Coby (Kin) and Helmeppo (Astro) no?



Hmmm.... 
Astro is more about lazy justice. So I put him as Ao kiji.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Hmmm....
> Astro is more about lazy justice. So I put him as Ao kiji.



If supermods are admirals, I guess regulars are VA no?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> If supermods are admirals, I guess regulars are VA no?



Soca is fleet admiral Aka inu.

There is one fleet admiral for every section


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Soca is fleet admiral Aka inu.
> 
> There is one fleet admiral for every section



Well, admirals are admirals no?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Well, admirals are admirals no?



OL admiral =/= one piece Admiral


----------



## DeVision (Feb 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Arn't there online free football games so we can organize matchups between teams (yonkou - Admirals; Shanks - Mihawk and on)



There's a champions league fantasy. You get a limit of 100 and buy players. Each matchday they get points.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2019)

I always start fantasy footballs but then stop updating after a few weeks.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Kijin is Kizaru
> @Astro is Ao kiji.


I'm convinced that you misspell my username on purpose.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I'm convinced that you misspell my username on purpose.



Nope.

Poor boy is dyslexic.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2019)

@Kinjin now that you're mod, you're going to side with me against Shiba


----------



## Soca (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## shaantu (Feb 11, 2019)

advisor?


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Assuming @Soca is Akainu, who would be @Kinjin ?


Soca is Sengoku. As for me any of the Admirals works 


Gledania said:


> @Kinjin now that you're mod, you're going to side with me against Shiba


I've come to end this war.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Soca is Sengoku. As for me any of the Admirals works
> 
> I've come to end this war.



Why Sengoku? He's dumb AF (while really kind and carefull).

Soca's the total opposite. Smart but tyranic. 

Anyway, if ya want an admiral I'd give you Aokiji for now. To soon to be definitive. Maybe Fuji, not sure. 

But Coby was more friendly for you, since I really like him. A promising kind and fairful marine, and admiral material.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2019)

@Gledania when Oda takes a break;


Also this Chelsea fan after yesterday check it out @Pocalypse @DeVision


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

I see what you've done.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2019)

Now I have to write a second databook entry for @Soca...


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Why Sengoku? He's dumb AF (while really kind and carefull).
> 
> Soca's the total opposite. Smart but tyranic.
> 
> ...


He's an advisor just like Sengoku now.

Your Coby explanation is actually nice lol


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2019)

Does that mean the OL has no super mod in charge?


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania when Oda takes a break;
> 
> 
> Also this Chelsea fan after yesterday check it out @Pocalypse @DeVision



turn their phones to airplane mode


----------



## Soca (Feb 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Does that mean the OL has no super mod in charge?


Just to be clear, not every section has a super mod. That title is only given a a handful of people at a time. Right now it's only santi and majin lu who's smods.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> He's an advisor just like Sengoku now.
> 
> Your Coby explanation is actually nice lol



Coby. The guy who somehow stopped the MF war with some cosmic level balls (ok, with the little help of Shanks).

Trained by Garp.

Trustful.

Fairful.

Kind/friendly.

Top tier potential (if not fleet admiral by EoS).

Me say, he's >>>>>>> than any other admirals as a char.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Coby. The guy who somehow stopped the MF war with some cosmic level balls (ok, with the little help of Shanks).
> 
> Trained by Garp.
> 
> ...



Coby = @Gledania


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> Just to be clear, not every section has a super mod. That title is only given a a handful of people at a time. Right now it's only santi and majin lu who's smods.


Guess who viewed this convo as soon as you mentioned him.


----------



## Soca (Feb 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Guess who viewed this convo as soon as you mentioned him.


I see him 

suop


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 11, 2019)

Are you still a mod? @Soca


----------



## shaantu (Feb 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Coby = @Gledania


Bepo = Gledania


----------



## Soca (Feb 11, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Are you still a mod? @Soca


nope.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> nope.



So what powers do you have now?

What does advisor do?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> So what powers do you have now?
> 
> What does advisor do?



They advise.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 11, 2019)

He has the power to tell people they are already dead.


----------



## Soca (Feb 11, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> So what powers do you have now?


None for now.



Marie said:


> They advise.


tldr version, yes

There were applications for peeps to become one sometime back, that's how whitebeard and jack became one


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> *There were applications for peeps to become one sometime back*, that's how whitebeard and jack became one




You know what?

Fuck you Marc.   

Ane said I almost got it. 

Maybe cause she's too kind...


----------



## Soca (Feb 11, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> He has the power to tell people they are already dead.


Wish I could ban you right now 


Marie said:


> You know what?
> 
> Fuck you Marc.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 11, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> So what powers do you have now?


He can still order a buster call.


----------



## Soca (Feb 11, 2019)

But I shant. Treat me as you'd treat garp on vacation. Just having fun bullying people


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2019)

@B Rabbit go back to law avatar


----------



## shaantu (Feb 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @B Rabbit go back to law avatar


?


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> He can still order a buster call.



Advisors can ban?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 11, 2019)

Well, this was unexpected.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 11, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Advisors can ban?


They can't.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


> ?



?


----------



## Garcher (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Kinjin (Feb 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> ?


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> They can't.



So what'd you mean by ordering a buster call?

What shit are you two trying to hide? I'm not getting a straight answer of a simple question.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 11, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> So what'd you mean by ordering a buster call?
> 
> What shit are you two trying to hide? I'm not getting a straight answer of a simple question.


Advisorbeard, help this man out. What can an advisor do? @Whitebeard


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2019)

Wow leaked photo of Soca right now:


----------



## Soca (Feb 11, 2019)

Advisors are like a segway to have to have the members of the community help advise staff on how to run the forums. That should help a bit I think 

We have no powers tho.


T.D.A said:


> Wow leaked photo of Soca right now:



Basically


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 11, 2019)

Omg fuck this advisor shit

you guys seen the Aladdin trailer?

mother of god


----------



## Soca (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm not clicking play. I wasn't interested in the old aladdin and I'm sure as hell ain't interested in the new one lol


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Omg fuck this advisor shit
> 
> you guys seen the Aladdin trailer?
> 
> ...




Is this will smith as a genie ??? This is gonna be hilarious.


----------



## Soca (Feb 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Advisors are like ministers in France
> 
> 
> 
> Is this will smith as a genie ??? This is gonna be hilarious.


waits for unintentional racist comment


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> I'm not clicking play. I wasn't interested in the old aladdin and I'm sure as hell ain't interested in the new one lol





bruh


----------



## Soca (Feb 11, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> bruh


Nooooooooooo


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> waits for unintentional racist comment



 nah I'm cautious now.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> Advisors are like a segway to have to have the members of the community help advise staff on how to run the forums. That should help a bit I think
> 
> We have no powers tho.
> 
> ...



There should be an open moderator slot. Always work in trios. 

The new admirals: Astro, Kinjin, ?

Who wants to put their name forward?


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 11, 2019)

Lol this will flop.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 11, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu  for mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2019)

Shiba vs Gledania for mod position


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 11, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu  would win since he is a Franky fan. An Franky > Drake.


----------



## Whitebeard (Feb 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Advisorbeard, help this man out. What can an advisor do? @Whitebeard


Advisors have:
Court/KNC(staff section)/SCR access
Ability to read/add usernotes

and that's it really

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> They can't.








B Rabbit said:


> @Shiba D. Inu  would win since he is a Franky fan. An Franky > Drake.


Franky SUUUUPA suplexes that fake T-rex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 11, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> bruh







At least they didn't whitewash the chars.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 11, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> At least they didn't whitewash the chars.



It's like they put all the budget for the Lion King and left the chump change for this


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 11, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> It's like they put all the budget for the Lion King and left the chump change for this



You gotta put your money on the right horses. They probably saw his last couple of movies and decided he ain't worth it.

This is a nice fan movie tho. Oh wait it isn't.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> bruh



Wait, is that Netflix version of Jinbei?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2019)

They shouldn't be making live action remakes of classics. Though Lion King looks promising.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wait, is that Netflix version of Jinbei?



Damn Mariko that's fucking savage 

@Soca on suicide watch


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2019)

'To the OL' - Part 2


----------



## Garcher (Feb 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wait, is that Netflix version of Jinbei?


----------



## Soca (Feb 11, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Damn Mariko that's fucking savage
> 
> @Soca on suicide watch


Better than whatever the hell japan has planned for the live action shit they got in the works, bet that


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> 'To the OL' - Part 2



Btw, I'd like @Kinjin to post his own "To the OL" as a way to introduce himself as our new Mod.

Telling us who he is, why he wanted to be mod, who's his fav OP chars, who team he'll back/support.

And above what will be his moderation principles/philosophy.




Then some nudes.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

Wait, is that Netflix Luffy on the left?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> Better than whatever the hell japan has planned for the live action shit they got in the works, bet that



Trust them japanese live actions. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Garcher (Feb 11, 2019)

I am going to watch a chinese live action series this year


----------



## Soca (Feb 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Trust them japanese live actions.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Nah gimmie will smith.

So we some kinda strawhat crew huh 

Well, let's go find one piece


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> Nah gimmie will smith.
> 
> So we some kinda strawhat crew huh
> 
> Well, let's go find one piece



New talking head smiley


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Btw, I'd like @Kinjin to post his own "To the OL" as a way to introduce himself as our new Mod.
> 
> Telling us who he is, why he wanted to be mod, who's his fav OP chars, who team he'll back/support.
> 
> ...



Good idea except the nudes.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2019)

Rough sketch of how @Kinjin would appear in my manga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 11, 2019)

Looks about accurate.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

Since @Soca  isn't officially in charge anymore I must try something...  

Sweet @Kinjin boy, would this be ok as an ava?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Since @Soca  isn't officially in charge anymore I must try something...
> 
> Sweet @Kinjin boy, would this be ok as an ava?


You had more explicit sets in the past. Kinjin approves


----------



## Garcher (Feb 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Since @Soca  isn't officially in charge anymore I must try something...
> 
> Sweet @Kinjin boy, would this be ok as an ava?


you are such a talented photographer


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> you are such a talented photographer


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

Ahh fuck this is for real? 

I thought it was... I dunno... a joke?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

As long as they don't put a finger on Miyazaki's work...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2019)

White rabbit > Marie


----------



## Soca (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Feb 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania when Oda takes a break;
> 
> 
> Also this Chelsea fan after yesterday check it out @Pocalypse @DeVision



I gave a funny rating, but actually I'm quite shocked. 

Btw. the ceiling fan needs to be closer to cool his head. He's gonna explode.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> White rabbit > Marie


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

Soca said:


>



Damn.

That's freaky. 

Really. You've just ruined my childhood.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2019)

@shaantu is here !!!!!


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2019)

Something like this I reckon.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

Drake next chapter?


----------



## shaantu (Feb 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Something like this I reckon.


sad to say it but it's not me at all


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


> sad to say it but it's not me at all



It's you in my world lol.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 11, 2019)

Who did you draw till now?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2019)

I picture Shiba as a dog tbh


----------



## Mob (Feb 11, 2019)

Disney what have you done


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Who did you draw till now?



gledania, kinjin, and err shaantu


----------



## DeVision (Feb 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> gledania, kinjin, and err shaantu



No Mariko, no Poca, no Marc?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> No Mariko, no Poca, no Marc?



girls are hard to sketch/draw. the other two maybe later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Feb 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mob (Feb 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> girls are hard to sketch/draw. the other two maybe later


Do Shrike, I wanna see how much will your version deviate from the real thing


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

I tried @Kinjin @Gledania @shaantu Wano theme 

Sorry Kinjin I fucked you... But I was too lazy to restart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

Blade said:


>



Neat


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> I tried @Kinjin @Gledania @shaantu Wano theme
> 
> Sorry Kinjin I fucked you... But I was too lazy to restart.


That looks more like Shrike than me.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> I tried @Kinjin @Gledania @shaantu Wano theme
> 
> Sorry Kinjin I fucked you... But I was too lazy to restart.



Shantu seem's too old in this one.

C'est réussis sinon.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> That looks more like Shrike than me.



Lol.

T'wasn't what I had in mind though, but the problem is that I had nothing clear in mind for you...

You're still a mystery for me...

I just thought about the yonkou panel (where they're all together), and I made you Kaidou like (a bit)


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol.
> 
> T'wasn't what I had in mind though, but the problem is that I had nothing clear in mind for you...
> 
> ...


Ironically Shrike should know how I look like since I posted a pic in the CB once lol


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Ironically Shrike should know how I look like since I posted a pic in the CB once lol



Interesting... 

Next time I'll draw you a more accurate way then.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Next time I'll draw you a more accurate way then.


How, you still got no idea.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> How, you still got no idea.



Until I have sweety


----------



## shaantu (Feb 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> I tried @Kinjin @Gledania @shaantu Wano theme
> 
> Sorry Kinjin I fucked you... But I was too lazy to restart.


nice try


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


> nice try



By the power of the pen I made you Gin-like. 

Even if I know you're not son.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2019)

I'll sketch @Marie manga version. Hold up a sec.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I'll sketch @Marie manga version. Hold up a sec.



Lol no.


----------



## Soca (Feb 11, 2019)

do it do it


----------



## Soca (Feb 11, 2019)

inb4 she comes out a namihoe clone


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol no.



Rough sketch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Feb 11, 2019)

@Gledania 
Soca = Sengoku 
Astro = Aoikiji
Kinjin = Kizaru

@Thread; Also if you support Chelsea make yourself known so I can finish what Citeh started.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2019)

Astro said:


> @Gledania
> Soca = Sengoku
> Astro = Aoikiji
> Kinjin = Kizaru
> ...



Well. This put mysticgohan as Z.


WAIT ...

Soca is not a mod anymore ???


----------



## shaantu (Feb 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Well. This put mysticgohan as Z.
> 
> 
> WAIT ...
> ...


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Nox (Feb 11, 2019)

@Gledania

Z was an Admiral for good minute. mystic is when people thought Momonga or Bogard was the new Admiral.  :mjcry


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2019)

Gledania
Kinjin
Shaantu
Marie

Who's next?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Gledania
> Kinjin
> Shaantu
> Marie
> ...



THE DOOOOOOGE


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> THE DOOOOOOGE



You are not ready for what I have in store for him.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 11, 2019)

Can someone give me the link of the thread explaining every staff role ?


----------



## MO (Feb 11, 2019)

@Soca


----------



## MO (Feb 11, 2019)

>tfw when soca isn't mod any more so he can stop you from talking shit.


----------



## Soca (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Kylo Ren (Feb 11, 2019)

Astro said:


> @Gledania
> 
> Z was an Admiral for good minute. mystic is when people thought Momonga or Bogard was the new Admiral.  :mjcry


this is funny but rude at the same time. 

and @Soca no longer the King of OL, It's @Kinjin time now, long may he reign  but wait how about @Astro?


----------



## MO (Feb 11, 2019)

still best friends tho right?


----------



## Soca (Feb 11, 2019)

MO said:


> still best friends tho right?


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 11, 2019)

Soca retired?


----------



## faisal1989 (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Nox (Feb 11, 2019)

@Gledania The most user friendly and involved mod will moat likely become the face of this administration. BUT if you ever see OL managed like BB does his territories. Just know 

BTW just finished Season 1 of True Detective This show def in my top 10. Rusty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Feb 12, 2019)

Astro said:


> @Gledania
> 
> BTW just finished Season 1 of True Detective This show def in my top 10. Rusty



True Detective Season 1 is the gold standard. 
Too bad its all downhill from here on out. 
Season 1 was a fluke, prepare to be disappointed big time by season 2 and 3.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nox (Feb 12, 2019)

@Furinji Saiga I heard. Went and looked at trailers for the next two to get a feel for them. Apparently they are good but Season 1 is a masterpiece. They've got my boy Colin Farrell (love his charisma) and Marshali (season 3) so I'll check them out later. Back to Black Sails for me. made the mistake of following up on a *Russian Doll* recommendation ( ). WOAT show, couldn't last past 10 mins of episode 1

edit -- just realized the more obscure / philosophical and dickheadish the MC the goat the show for me.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 12, 2019)

Don King said:


> this is funny but rude at the same time.
> 
> and @Soca no longer the King of OL, It's @Kinjin time now, long may he reign  but wait how about @Astro?


It's time for a New Era

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kylo Ren (Feb 12, 2019)

shaantu said:


> It's time for a New Era


Yes, it is. even though we know nothing will actually change in terms of power because Soca is still the boss. I like current OL I hope it only gets better.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 12, 2019)

Everything that has transpired has done so according to Admiral Gang's design. 

@Shiba D. Inu @mob @A Optimistic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike (Feb 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> I tried @Kinjin @Gledania @shaantu Wano theme
> 
> Sorry Kinjin I fucked you... But I was too lazy to restart.



That's me Mariella, what the fuck 



Ye Xiu said:


> Everything that has transpired has done so according to Admiral Gang's design.
> 
> @Shiba D. Inu @mob @A Optimistic



Who unbanned Avalon, it's way too early. Stay duped you little shit


----------



## Mob (Feb 12, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Everything that has transpired has done so according to Admiral Gang's design.
> 
> @Shiba D. Inu @mob @A Optimistic


ava predicted soca fall from grace in the admiral gang strikes back chapter weeks before it happened, coincidence? I think not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 12, 2019)

Admiralgang: 

- Look at us, this is our section now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Feb 12, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Admiralgang:
> 
> - Look at us, this is our section now



True but yonko are still > Admirals anyways


----------



## Garcher (Feb 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Who unbanned Avalon, it's way too early. Stay duped you little shit


You won't be so cheeky anymore when we reenact the Ohara Buster Call

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 12, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> You won't be so cheeky anymore when we reenact the Ohara Buster Call



Kid, I was an Admiral fan when you were shitting your diapers


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 12, 2019)

did Ava get banned for some Alley bullshit or something ?


----------



## Shrike (Feb 12, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> did Ava get banned for some Alley bullshit or something ?



Nah it was just some Chinese New Year event which was random as fuck and Ava and Moritsune (who is now a mod even) both got banned for a day


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## shaantu (Feb 12, 2019)

that event was great


----------



## Shrike (Feb 12, 2019)

shaantu said:


> that event was great



Yeah it was cool. I didn't get nor lose anything which sucks tho.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 12, 2019)

Astro said:


> Just know
> 
> BTW just finished Season 1 of True Detective This show def in my top 10. Rusty



Welcome to the club breh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> You won't be so cheeky anymore when we reenact the Ohara Buster Call



@Shiba D. Inu and his dupes be like:

"We're not a monolith"



@Shrike


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 12, 2019)

@shaantu did you see the latest twitch marathon schedule ? the cunts are doing Dr. Who again 






wow, the c word is not censored


----------



## shaantu (Feb 12, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu did you see the latest twitch marathon schedule ? the cunts are doing Dr. Who again


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 12, 2019)

Astro said:


> @Gledania The most user friendly and involved mod will moat likely become the face of this administration. BUT if you ever see OL managed like BB does his territories. Just know
> 
> BTW just finished Season 1 of True Detective This show def in my top 10. Rusty





Furinji Saiga said:


> True Detective Season 1 is the gold standard.
> Too bad its all downhill from here on out.
> Season 1 was a fluke, prepare to be disappointed big time by season 2 and 3.



Huh?

Season 3 is back to peak True Detective. It's just like the first one and totally nothing like the 2nd one.


----------



## Nox (Feb 12, 2019)

@Shrike I'm now part of life chosen ones



Don King said:


> Yes, it is. even though we know nothing will actually change in terms of power because *Soca is still the boss.* I like current OL I hope it only gets better.





@Pocalypse 

You serious!!! *Cause Cohle has some of the coldest monologues and ether delivery since DOOM. *70% The reason the season worked for me was seeing him juxtaposed against the rest of the verse. A self aware nihilist with genius-like observation and analytical skills. Them quotables >> Newspapers and prison won't be kind. You should probably kill yourself  // That quote of existence. I can see you soul at the edges of your eyes!!!


----------



## Mob (Feb 12, 2019)

I droped season 2 of true detective after one episode, if you guys have some time check mind hunters, its amazing detective show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Feb 12, 2019)

Is Soca literally don't have power anymore? because when he is the super mod, that's what he is to you.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 12, 2019)

Don King said:


> Is Soca literally don't have power anymore? because when he is the super mod, that's what he is to you.


but he's not a super mod and he doesn't have mod powers anymore 
we have only 2 mods now: Astro and Kinjin


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 12, 2019)

Is Kinjin as illiterate as @Astro when it comes to Yonkou vs Admirals?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 12, 2019)

shaantu said:


> but he's not a super mod and he doesn't have mod powers anymore
> we have only 2 mods now: Astro and Kinjin


We've had cases where advisors and retired staff still had powers so I wouldn't jump the gun just yet.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Shiba D. Inu and his dupes be like:
> 
> "We're not a monolith"
> 
> ...



Naaah, they aren't Weiss' dupes, they are mostly good kids. Just wank Akainu too much 




Astro said:


> @Shrike I'm now part of life chosen ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nox (Feb 12, 2019)

@Don King Soca is deadass Sengoku. An Admiral (Moderator) who became Super Mod (Fleet Admiral) and retired. However was given a regulatory type role as General Inspector (Advisor). So whatever power you give Sengoku he's got that

@Seraphoenix stay down with your Set tryone biggums


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 12, 2019)

the age of Whitebeard Soca is over 


is @Kinjin - Teach then ?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Feb 12, 2019)

shaantu said:


> but he's not a super mod and he doesn't have mod powers anymore
> we have only 2 mods now: Astro and Kinjin


just like Sera said, and I thought Kinjin is like an intern learning the in's and out's of being a mod from Soca.


Astro said:


> Soca is deadass Sengoku. An Admiral (Moderator) who became Super Mod (Fleet Admiral) and retired. However was given a regulatory type role as General Inspector (Advisor).


He still advising you what to do


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 12, 2019)

stole his gura mod powers


----------



## Kylo Ren (Feb 12, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> is @Kinjin - Teach then ?


Shanks


----------



## Soca (Feb 12, 2019)

I heard muthafuckas were talking shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 12, 2019)

If Marc is Sengoku, I am Garp


----------



## Nox (Feb 12, 2019)

@Don King me and @Kinjin swerving @Soca advise like


----------



## Kylo Ren (Feb 12, 2019)

Astro said:


> @Don King me and @Kinjin swerving @Soca advise like


It's time for you to advance and your first step is to become a Yonkoset and ban anyone who is saying Akainu si stronger than Kaido.


----------



## Soca (Feb 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> If Marc is Sengoku, I am Garp


 



Astro said:


> @Don King me and @Kinjin swerving @Soca advise like


now I know how bewildered people feel whenever I post specific asian girl reaction gifs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 12, 2019)

Soca said:


> now I know how bewildered people feel whenever I post specific asian girl reaction gifs



My crackers


----------



## Nox (Feb 12, 2019)

@Don King >> Low key i'll ride on anyone who disrespects Admiral Teach or Secret Agent Shanks. Baby steps 

@Shrike this you breh    or new age Garp  

@Soca my GIF game is proper. never know what these e-streets might demand


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 12, 2019)

Astro said:


> Secret Agent Shanks




Shanks the secret 4-th admiral, undercover

CP-1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 12, 2019)

Astro said:


> @Pocalypse
> 
> You serious!!! *Cause Cohle has some of the coldest monologues and ether delivery since DOOM. *70% The reason the season worked for me was seeing him juxtaposed against the rest of the verse. A self aware nihilist with genius-like observation and analytical skills. Them quotables >> Newspapers and prison won't be kind. You should probably kill yourself  // That quote of existence. I can see you soul at the edges of your eyes!!!



There is less quotable stuff but the story is just as gripping as the first season. It's got those same, edge of your seat, suspenseful vibes that was missing from Season 2 where Season 2 is more of a typical, police, procedural show. 

Mahershala is also playing characters from 3 different timelimes so you get to see the full character in all its glory. The dynamic between the two detectives, here in the case of Wayne and Roland is even better than the dynamic between the two detectives in Season 1 imo, especially their older selves where they're a  bunch of old timers who're still trying to solve the case, that shit is right up my alley. I don't really wanna dwelve into more as it's spoiler territory but start Season 3. Fuck Season 2. You don't need to watch it, all these seasons are standalone.

2 more episodes left until the finale so catchup. 

Only thing missing is Alexandra Daddario level titties. They held back on the nudity.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> If Marc is Sengoku, I am Garp



You refused the modship when they proposed the job to you ?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

Astro shouldn't be a mod because he's a LFC supporter.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Feb 12, 2019)

I might start DLing the True Detective season 3, I hope the Villain is as good as in Season 1 the show is really great but the most favorite part of it is the Yellow King.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> Shanks the secret 4-th admiral, undercover
> 
> CP-1


Tfw an Admiral fan want a Yonko to be an Admiral 



Gledania said:


> You refused the modship when they proposed the job to you ?


Shrike really did that, he really is, the Garp of OL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 12, 2019)

Don King said:


> I might start DLing the True Detective season 3, I hope the Villain is as good as in Season 1 the show is really great but the most favorite part of it is the Yellow King.



The villain hasn't been revealed yet even after 6 eps but it's getting close. There's a few contenders and few people who've dirtied their hands with the villain. The conspiracy is big in this one. An unsolved case that's been spanning 35 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

If anyone is still confused by the recent leadership change:

*Moderators: *Kinjin, Astro
*
Advisors: *Soca, Kaimu

*Super Moderator: *Nanimo

*Moderator trainee: *Gledania?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Feb 12, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> The villain hasn't been revealed yet even after 6 eps but it's getting close. There's a few contenders and few people who've dirtied their hands with the villain. The conspiracy is big in this one. An unsolved case that's been spanning 35 years.


What? 35 years? this is one of the aspect of season 1 that I loved because it takes them what 10-15 years(I don't remember the exact year, too long when I watch this) to caught the Yellow King that even Rust thought they caught the real one until he interrogate the prisoner who knows the Yellow King is still on the loose.

Season 3 looks interesting the way you describing it, I think I'm in. they follow that kind of route in season 1. the season 2 is disappointment for me that I didn't even bother to try the season 3.

We'll see now If I'm going to agree with you.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Feb 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> If anyone is still confused by the recent leadership change:
> 
> *Moderators: *Kinjin, Astro
> *
> ...


Who is Kaimu and Nanimo? they're Mod in this section too?


----------



## Shrike (Feb 12, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You refused the modship when they proposed the job to you ?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 12, 2019)

Soca will remain advisor for how long ?


----------



## Nox (Feb 12, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu Stopping Wars. Warning us about Pirates. Investigating Roger. Stopping anti-WG anarchists like Kid and Teach. Gurante Shanks recruited/put word in for Mihawk. The agenda 

@Pocalypse Well thought out response. Marshalla's been on a roll with his project selection. Love the idea of time jumps, Castle Rock (my 2018 MVP) utilized a similar story telling sequence. Kinda spoiled myself already with Season 3 (someone hinted the two might be lovers or some shit) I'll check out episode 1 to get a feel for it. Funny thing is the 2nd last episode of Season 1 was the weakest. They shouldn't have revealed old boy & not shown him on his typical hunts/victim capturing. Damn Woody smashing Daddario then Lilly Simmon (is it me or is this chick always fucking? Banshee / Bone Tomahawk)


@T.D.A You a Manure supporter? Shiek City project? Habitual Losers Arsenal? We challenged for the league Spurs? Chelski? Hold on you're not slick @Black Otaku I know this is your alt. We're not allowing Liverpool slander



*Spoiler*: __ 



support Liverpool brehs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 12, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Soca will remain advisor for how long ?


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 12, 2019)

Don King said:


> What? 35 years? this is one of the aspect of season 1 that I loved because it takes them what 10-15 years(I don't remember the exact year, too long when I watch this) to caught the Yellow King that even Rust thought they caught the real one until he interrogate the prisoner who knows the Yellow King is still on the loose.
> 
> Season 3 looks interesting the way you describing it, I think I'm in. they follow that kind of route in season 1. the season 2 is disappointment for me that I didn't even bother to try the season 3.
> 
> We'll see now If I'm going to agree with you.



Yeah as I said there's 3 different timelines so the story's setup for the case to be solved when they're older in 2015. 1980 and 1990 is the meat of the story. 2015 is regrouping and putting the case to bed once and for all, they're not detectives at that point, they're old timers but it's p cool to see a bunch of old timers still wanting to finish it off. 

I ain't gonna mention anymore shit now lol just give the first ep a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

@Astro Don't pick a fight you can't win. You guys can't do anything against [HASHTAG]#GGMU[/HASHTAG].


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 12, 2019)

Astro said:


> (someone hinted the two might be lovers or some shit)



Who, the two detectives in S3? Nah 

They just have a strong bond as detectives/brother from another mother connection. But both of them have had girlfriends, one has a wife and kids.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 12, 2019)

Don King said:


> Who is Kaimu and Nanimo? they're Mod in this section too?


Nanimo is the best mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Feb 12, 2019)

@Pocalypse LMAOOO, Youtube reviews for the win. Damn Daniel >>>


*I think the two police are involved in some sort of p*d*p**** ring, I got a hint that they may be gay given the hunting photo(maybe near devils den?) especially with the comment Harris made about Wayne’s body. *I could be absolutely wrong. But that’s just something I got from them. I also believe Wayne and Roland killed Harris maybe after Harris kills Tom. Last episode they mentioned that the Hoyt foods guy knew what they did. Maybe the Hoyt foods guy knew what they did and he promised to keep it a secret if they didn’t blow his pink room crimes out of the water and maybe that’s why Roland and Wayne don’t speak anymore. Maybe that’s the guilt that Wayne’s feeling. They never mentioned anything about the other cop who was at the Woodard crime processing scene being dead so maybe Wayne and Roland will have some sort of confrontation with him in the last episode. And maybe Becca died in the accident? Well have to see.

STFU DANIEL!!!!

@T.D.A The last time MU faced Liverpool. We hammered in 3 and your manager was sacked! You've lost as many games as we've drawn


You're better than this.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Feb 12, 2019)

Astro said:


> Damn Woody smashing Daddario then Lilly Simmon


  and he invest to Lili's character so in the future he can fuck her too. Genius, What a man/whore. 



Ye Xiu said:


> Nanimo is the best mod


I didn't know who he/she is, I only know mod outside OL is Whitewolf. lol


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

Astro said:


> @T.D.A The last time MU faced Liverpool. We hammered in 3 and your manager was sacked! You've lost as many games as we've drawn
> 
> 
> You're better than this.



We've been shit and still won more trophies than LFC these past few years.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> That's me Mariella, what the fuck
> 
> 
> 
> Who unbanned Avalon, it's way too early. Stay duped you little shit



You're haunting me obviously


----------



## Nox (Feb 12, 2019)

@Don King at him lying to his wife Lili was some random woman who sent nudes to his flip phone. I still respect it though. Dude didn't go a single period in life (single, married, separated, divorced) with dry dikk

@T.D.A With a spending budget like that you've got too. But what happens when Chelsea and City can out-buy you? Do you win those seasons or nah?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 12, 2019)

Looks like Shrike again.

Are you haunted too?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> Looks like Shrike again.
> 
> Are you haunted too?



No I have a similar Oda-females-all-look-alike syndrome but for dudes with spikey hair instead.


----------



## Nox (Feb 12, 2019)

Thats pretty good actually. I've got that look. Struggle sideburns, goatee, top fade. Got those retro round glasses as well. Don't have a pen here so this will do


----------



## DeVision (Feb 12, 2019)

I think we need RL pics of everyone @T.D.A  drew. Just to see how far/close he was.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 12, 2019)

Astro said:


> Thats pretty good actually. I've got that look. Struggle sideburns, goatee, top fade. Got those retro round glasses as well. Don't have a pen here so this will do


such a talented artist


----------



## Nox (Feb 12, 2019)

shaantu said:


> such a talented artist



*shanon sharpe voice* don't do that SKIEEEEP. jk, thanks appreciate it


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

Astro said:


> Thats pretty good actually. I've got that look. Struggle sideburns, goatee, top fade. Got those retro round glasses as well. Don't have a pen here so this will do



The facial hair is all wrong.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 12, 2019)

I would show you my old masterpiece, but I am afraid that its awesomeness will kill you all


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I think we need RL pics of everyone @T.D.A  drew. Just to see how far/close he was.



Lol they won't be anywhere near for most of them. It's all based on my imagination.


----------



## Nox (Feb 12, 2019)

@T.D.A Was drawing from memory. Wrong facial hair, eyes looking wrong direction, not enough shading. I've failed you. Did another one this time


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

Astro said:


> @T.D.A Was drawing from memory. Wrong facial hair, eyes looking wrong direction, not enough shading. I've failed you. Did another one this time



Jesus was and is better looking.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

Astro said:


> *shanon sharpe voice* don't do that SKIEEEEP. jk, thanks appreciate it



Shannon Sharpe is a legend. Love him


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

Filming is a bore zzzz. People are really bad in front of camera. Multiple takes smh.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 12, 2019)

Don King said:


> Shrike really did that, he really is, the Garp of OL



I always knew @Shrike is the hero of the marines OL.

He has the post of love.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

@Shrike is this your old account @Shrike (old) ?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 12, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I always knew @Shrike is the hero of the marines OL.
> 
> He has the post of love.



It's a matter of pov though. 

I call him a coward for that. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I would have liked him to accept.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> It's a matter of pov though.
> 
> I call him a coward for that.



Is Garp a coward too? 



Marie said:


> I would have liked him to accept.



Yeah.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> It's a matter of pov though.
> 
> I call him a coward for that.
> 
> ...



Garp isn't a coward.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Shrike is this your old account @Shrike (old) ?



No, that's another cool person though, she posts on another account though.



GrizzlyClaws said:


> I always knew @Shrike is the hero of the marines OL.
> 
> He has the post of love.



True 



Marie said:


> It's a matter of pov though.
> 
> I call him a coward for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nataly (Feb 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Yeah it was cool. I didn't get nor lose anything which sucks tho.


Everybody who participated is getting something. You should get 450K rep soon


----------



## Mυgen (Feb 12, 2019)

damn yall avas look way too simular


----------



## Nataly (Feb 12, 2019)

Mυgen said:


> damn yall avas look way too simular


Valentine's Event


----------



## Shrike (Feb 12, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Everybody who participated is getting something. You should get 450K rep soon



I just checked the tables of rewards, haha at people who got the rat


----------



## Nataly (Feb 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I just checked the tables of rewards, haha at people who got the rat


Don't be meanie boo beanie now


----------



## Soca (Feb 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I just checked the tables of rewards, haha at people who got the rat


That part was @Atlantic Storm idea lol


----------



## Shrike (Feb 12, 2019)

Soca said:


> That part was @Atlantic Storm idea lol



Of course it was. 

And whoever came up with the 4 bans is a legend, Ava and Mori getting rekt was top kek


----------



## shaantu (Feb 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I just checked the tables of rewards, haha at people who got the rat


poor @DeVision


----------



## Garcher (Feb 12, 2019)

easiest 450k rep of my life


----------



## Garcher (Feb 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Of course it was.
> 
> And whoever came up with the 4 bans is a legend, Ava and Mori getting rekt was top kek


I'll be missing 15k rep today because Ava is banned.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 12, 2019)

Reps are still a thing?


----------



## Shrike (Feb 12, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> I'll be missing 15k rep today because Ava is banned.



@A Optimistic people miss you because you are a rep machine. What a sad, small man you are.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 12, 2019)

Rep is very relevant in 2019


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 12, 2019)

@Soca invented a great dice game 

love it


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 12, 2019)

easiest rep I made was about 500k when we would gamble with our stats vs other members through games. Anyone remember that? It was fun at first but one guy I played against would cheat on the Chess game. Or I think it was Chess or another board game. It was a while. I know he got banned and had his shit taken away and given back to the members.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 12, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> @Soca invented a great dice game
> 
> love it


yeah got 600k rep for 2 clicks


----------



## Soca (Feb 12, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> @Soca invented a great dice game
> 
> love it



Nope. I don't like taking all the rep for that, it was a team effort lol we're trying to think of another one because I feel like the dice doesn't get used enough. 



Pocalypse said:


> easiest rep I made was about 500k when we would gamble with our stats vs other members through games. Anyone remember that? .


I think you're talking about the gambling section.


----------



## Soca (Feb 12, 2019)

It's so the olc, just in the opt


----------



## Mυgen (Feb 12, 2019)

in that case i stand corrected, carry on yall


----------



## Soca (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Etherborn (Feb 12, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Rep is very relevant in 2019



Isn't your gold rep bar kinda recent though?


----------



## Garcher (Feb 12, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Isn't your gold rep bar kinda recent though?


What are you getting at? That you knew earlier that it is allowed to repcircle now?


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 12, 2019)

I've got big man Katakuri in glorious 175x350 now


----------



## DeVision (Feb 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I just checked the tables of rewards, haha at people who got the rat





shaantu said:


> poor @DeVision



F**k my luck. I knew I'm gonna throw a 1 as soon as I entered the thread.



Ye Xiu said:


> Rep is very relevant in 2019



This is literally me.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 12, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I've got big man Katakuri in glorious 175x350 now



It's kinda distorted. Find another one. Kat deserves it!


----------



## MO (Feb 12, 2019)

MO said:


> >tfw when soca isn't mod any more so he can stop you from talking shit.


could someone resize this gif for me. 

175x350


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It's kinda distorted. Find another one. Kat deserves it!



What does it look like from your end? Looks fine to me here.


----------



## MO (Feb 12, 2019)

MO said:


> could someone resize this gif for me.
> 
> 175x350


@Soca you have gifs avy do it for me plz. I don't know how to?


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 12, 2019)

MO said:


> @Soca you have gifs avy do it for me plz. I don't know how to?



hey hoe does my avatar look distorted to you?


----------



## MO (Feb 12, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> hey hoe does my avatar look distorted to you?


a little my darling.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> What does it look like from your end? Looks fine to me here.



175 is too thin for a 350.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> 175 is too thin for a 350.



It's the only size.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 12, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> What does it look like from your end? Looks fine to me here.





I don't know. It kinda looks like the height is wrong


----------



## Soca (Feb 12, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> What does it look like from your end? Looks fine to me here.





DeVision said:


> I don't know. It kinda looks like the height is wrong


yea it's distorted. 


MO said:


> @Soca you have gifs avy do it for me plz. I don't know how to?


hol up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 12, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> What are you getting at? That you knew earlier that it is allowed to repcircle now?



Just could have sworn I saw you with a green rep bar a few months ago at the most. Not really that long to be acting like a gold bar is the standard.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 12, 2019)

Well the original image is 755 x 1059



think you can do something about to not make it look distorted Soca?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

@Pocalypse your welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 12, 2019)

Now I see the difference

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MO (Feb 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Pocalypse your welcome


can you do this for this pic.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

MO said:


> can you do this for this pic.



The is the best I could do:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Feb 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The is the best I could do:


----------



## Mariko (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Feb 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 12, 2019)

So making avatars is all about cropping and not just resizing


----------



## MO (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## MO (Feb 12, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> So making avatars is all about cropping and not just resizing


I was doing that too.


----------



## Soca (Feb 12, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> So making avatars is all about cropping and not just resizing


In most cases yea. 

Making actual custom avatars takes a bit of work tho.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 12, 2019)

MO said:


> I was doing that too.



Me too man


----------



## Soca (Feb 12, 2019)

My process for doing it is to open the picture up in photoshop, crop the canvas size to 175x350 and resize the picture then save


----------



## Nataly (Feb 12, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> So making avatars is all about cropping and not just resizing


It can be if you resize properly and proportionally


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 12, 2019)

Soca said:


> My process for doing it is to open the picture up in photoshop, crop the canvas size to 175x350 and resize the picture then save



Mine was to open GIMP, copy image, and scale image to 175x350, what posh shit is this canvas shit


----------



## Soca (Feb 12, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Mine was to open GIMP, copy image, and scale image to 175x350, what posh shit is this canvas shit


I haven't had gimp in a while but when you click image menu do you see canvas size?


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 12, 2019)

Soca said:


> I haven't had gimp in a while but when you click image menu do you see canvas size?



Nevermind I actually do have Photoshop 

I remember why I use GIMP instead. Loading times for PS would take forever and freeze my shit up.


----------



## Soca (Feb 12, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Nevermind I actually do have Photoshop


ok well the option should be there for sure

open a pic, click image>canvas size, then change the size to 175x350 pixels. Then when the canvas shrinks  hit command+t to resize it into the frame then you're done


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 12, 2019)

Lmao I use Paint to resize pics to the approximate size I want them to be by using the "shrink to XX% of original size" option.

So to get 350x175 I'd be guessing. 

On the plus side at least I always made sure to check the box saying to keep the proportions, so I have that going for me.


----------



## Soca (Feb 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You need to resize whilst maintaining the proportions.


Right. Hold shift+ctrl+t


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 12, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Lmao I use Paint to resize pics to the approximate size I want them to be by using the "shrink to XX% of original size" option.
> 
> So to get 350x175 I'd be guessing.
> 
> On the plus side at least I always made sure to check the box saying to keep the proportions, so I have that going for me.



Explains your 81 x 43 avatar


----------



## DeVision (Feb 12, 2019)

@GrizzlyClaws thaa goat


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 12, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Explains your 81 x 43 avatar



I didn't resize that one though, just stole it the way I found it.

But yeah mine would have weird numbers like that.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 12, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Lmao I use Paint to resize pics to the approximate size I want them to be by using the "shrink to XX% of original size" option.
> 
> So to get 350x175 I'd be guessing.
> 
> On the plus side at least I always made sure to check the box saying to keep the proportions, so I have that going for me.



I do this every time


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I do this every time


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 12, 2019)

Good to know I ain't the only avatar noob around these parts 

and I thought I was bad with GIMP but you got people using Paint here


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

Tonight is sad.


----------



## Soca (Feb 12, 2019)

what happened


----------



## Gledania (Feb 12, 2019)

@Shrike Why do you and nataly have the same Ava ? Did you lost a bet ?


----------



## shaantu (Feb 12, 2019)

Soca said:


> what happened


United lost to PSG


----------



## shaantu (Feb 12, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Shrike Why do you and nataly have the same Ava ? Did you lost a bet ?


he said like 10 times already that it's Valentine's Event avatar


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

anyone got any good jokes/humour.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 12, 2019)

shaantu said:


> he said like 10 times already that it's Valentine's Event avatar



And what is valentine event ???


----------



## shaantu (Feb 12, 2019)

Gledania said:


> And what is valentine event ???


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

@Gledania cheer me up man


----------



## Gledania (Feb 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> anyone got any good jokes/humour.



What do you do after fucking a bald ... ???















C'mon ... try and guess ...


















*Spoiler*: __ 



well .... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 
*Spoiler*: __ 



you put him back in the stroller
*Spoiler*: __ 



..... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I should put "warning dark joke" more often


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

I might as well do some sketches to take my mind off. Who should I do?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You feel better now ?



 na


----------



## shaantu (Feb 12, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What do you do after fucking a bald ... ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck


----------



## Gledania (Feb 12, 2019)

@T.D.A


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I might as well do some sketches to take my mind off. Who should I do?


Seraphoenix and Dellinger.

Wouldn't lose hope yet. There's still the second leg.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 12, 2019)

that long streak had to break eventually


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Of course it was.
> 
> And whoever came up with the 4 bans is a legend, Ava and Mori getting rekt was top kek


that was also me


----------



## Shrike (Feb 12, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> that was also me



Can't rep, but all my applauds


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

@Seraphoenix


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

Now this IS funny



Kishido said:


> Current Name: Kishido
> New: Kaiketsu Zoro


----------



## Shrike (Feb 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Now this IS funny



Loooool

Kishido what have you done, betraying Sanji at this point, smh.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Loooool
> 
> Kishido what have you done, betraying Sanji at this point, smh.



He's changed it back now. Apparently he was drunk.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 12, 2019)

@Kishido you need a hug breh


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> @Kishido you need a hug breh



He did a Gledania.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> @Kishido you need a hug breh


----------



## DeVision (Feb 13, 2019)

@T.D.A United played a bad match. I was sure they won't lose, but Di Maria was on fire..


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 13, 2019)

I can't feel sorry for United fans. Their team has won the PL like 857649473 times along with a few Champions League titles, FA cups etc it's hard to feel sorry for any of them. If anything they can sometimes act like entitled brats 

While Arsenal, that's a team everyone should be rooting for to do good. Arsenal's the true underdog team among all these teams.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 13, 2019)

Arsenal.. the team I rooted for back in the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


>


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

shaantu said:


> yeah got 600k rep for 2 clicks



Wait, you got 600k with the die game?  

What is that sorcery? I "only" got 100K


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2019)

0 because I don't accept fake reps. 

I stay clean.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> 0 because I don't accept fake reps.
> 
> I stay clean.



I would have prefered points tbh, so I can have a bigger ava or else. 

Reps are useless and don't mean shit anymore.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wait, you got 600k with the die game?
> 
> What is that sorcery? I "only" got 100K


I rolled a 24 so I got maximum rep reward I could


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> I would have prefered points tbh, so I can have a bigger ava or else.
> 
> *Reps are useless and don't mean shit anymore.*



Except to people who think they can threaten you with negs.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I rolled a 24 so I got maximum rep reward I could



24 the first attempt? You lucky boy. 

Gods are with you 

I don't get how they calculated the prizes though... 

Anyway, 100k in one click is more than what I get in months


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Except to people who think they can threaten you with negs.



Ppl negging though... Something I'll never understand I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 13, 2019)

Just watched episode 06 of dororo ......


----------



## shaantu (Feb 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Just watched episode 06 of dororo ......


yeah I watched it today too and felt sad


----------



## Gledania (Feb 13, 2019)

shaantu said:


> yeah I watched it today too and felt sad



fuck sake.  I still have her song in my brain ... 

He shouldn't have spared that guy in the end. He should have cutted his hands + feet + his dick , then let him bleed till he die.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 13, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Arsenal.. the team I rooted for back in the day.



My guy. 

Back in the day Arsenal was my shit. Feel a little disconnected these days, though I still like them. They just aren't my first go to team anymore.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

Just watched the news. 

Fuck sake, still have the news in my brain.


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


>



why are you quoting yourself ?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Just watched the news.
> 
> Fuck sake, still have the news in my brain.



What happened ?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What happened ?



Nothing special.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nothing special.



Why do you have the news in your brain then ?

Edit : Oh ... Yeah .. that message I wrote before .... 


Ok.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

Wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 13, 2019)

Some Argentina guy told me that Maradona was better than Pele? 

I don't know much about futbol but I feel this is wrong.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nothing special.


 what are your thoughts on 4th level dimensional quantum ontology with respect to prioritarian ethics and free will?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 13, 2019)

xmysticgohanx said:


> what are your thoughts on 4th level dimensional quantum ontology with respect to prioritarian ethics and free will?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

xmysticgohanx said:


> what are your thoughts on 4th level dimensional quantum ontology with respect to prioritarian ethics and free will?



It failed to explain Oda's misogyny, so I guess it's either an incomplete theory or just another metaphysical bulshit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> It failed to explain Oda's misogyny, so I guess it's either an incomplete theory or just another metaphysical bulshit.


 Oda is beyond science


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nothing special.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Oda is beyond science



But not beyond maths:

Oda= Tiers x (Fanservice + misogyny)²


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> But not beyond maths:
> 
> Oda= Tiers x (Fanservice + misogyny)²


 you forgot to carry the 2, smh

Real formula based on standard particle physics: Oda = (tiers * plot) + Z + L - W
Where,
Z = his love for Zoro
L = his love for Luffy
W = his dislike for women's feats

The logical conclusion once adding quantum gravity gives us:

Me > Oda


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2019)

Interesting interview with the Weekly Shonen Jump editor:


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

xmysticgohanx said:


> you forgot to carry the 2, smh
> 
> Real formula based on standard particle physics: Oda = (tiers * plot) + Z + L - W
> Where,
> ...



You forgot the B factor.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Interesting interview with the Weekly Shonen Jump editor:



Dr;dr?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> You forgot the B factor.


 B for bitch?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Dr;dr?



*Can you explain what daily life is like as an editor?*

Well, there are around 20 manga being serialized in Weekly Shonen Jump. Each editor has one or two manga and an artist they're handling. They have meetings with the artist and collect the manuscript every week. They're the people who take responsibility for delivering the manga to the reader.

Because it's a weekly schedule, it's tough to keep up with the deadlines, and there are a lot of manga artists who don't manage it. Always. (laughs) So the editor has to follow up with them. Sometimes, they collect the manuscript late at night. It's the kind of stressful job where you chase down people who don't meet deadlines and make them draw.

It's not always a great feeling because without the artist there wouldn't be a manga in the first place. There are times where we just pray to god for the manga to be completed.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 13, 2019)

I skipped some questions but it was pretty cool


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2019)

*In the case of , Oda-sensei draws the character designs for the movies every time. Doesn't that kind of work gradually pile up over time?*

Oda-sensei has a superhuman schedule. He barely ever sleeps or rests.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

xmysticgohanx said:


> B for bitch?



Breaks!


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2019)

I want to be an editor of a manga. Seems cool.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I want to be an editor of a manga. Seems cool.



You would be hated by everyone.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You would be hated by everyone.



A dark knight.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> A dark knight.



Lol, I thought it was "editor" like in a scantrad team 

I used to do this for a french team (clean and edit). I liked it.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol, I thought it was "editor" like in a scantrad team
> 
> I used to do this for a french team (clean and edit). I liked it.



For which manga?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> For which manga?



Naruto and bleach mainly, and some other I don't even remember 

The fun was releasing in french before the other teams do. 

Good ol' time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Naruto and bleach mainly, and some other I don't even remember
> 
> The fun was releasing in french before the other teams do.
> 
> Good ol' time.



What time do you get the RAWs? Before spoilers?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> What time do you get the RAWs? Before spoilers?



Lol no.

By this time we got spoilers on monday, and raws on thuesday/wednesday iirc.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 13, 2019)

@T.D.A @Marie 

Do you both know each other since 2008 ????


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @T.D.A @Marie
> 
> Do you both know each other since 2008 ????



Since 2008 before christ.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 13, 2019)

I wasn't even using internet in 2008


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I wasn't even using internet in 2008



Because you were in your mother's womb.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Because you were in your mother's womb.



No my father was afraid of internet back then.

I was 12 ... So he didn't trust me.

I was playing one piece and naruto games in PS2


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> No my father was afraid of internet back then.
> 
> I was 12 ... So he didn't trust me.
> 
> I was playing one piece and naruto games in PS2



Youngsters...

That's cute though.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 13, 2019)

the madmen of NF did it


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> No my father was afraid of internet back then.
> 
> I was 12 ... So he didn't trust me.
> 
> I was playing one piece and naruto games in PS2



oh yeah you did say you did dodgy stuff when you were young?


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 13, 2019)

@Marie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> oh yeah you did say you did dodgy stuff when you were young?



WTF is doggy stuff ??? 

Oh the trauma ? Well 2 doges ran after me when I was 7 or 8 ... now I fear them all.



No I'm not scared of Shiba.


Edit : Sorry I read it wrong ... No I didn't do any dodgy stuff


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> WTF is doggy stuff ???
> 
> Oh the trauma ? Well 2 dogues ran after me when I was 7 or 8 ... now I fear them all.



Dodgy = something weird/suspicious/perhaps criminal.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

Damn they did it


----------



## Gledania (Feb 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Dodgy = something weird/suspicious/perhaps criminal.



Yeah sorry I read it wrong.  

No I don't remember doing anything suspicious ....


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol no.
> 
> By this time we got spoilers on monday, and raws on thuesday/wednesday iirc.



Good times.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> WTF is doggy stuff ???
> 
> Oh the trauma ? Well 2 dogues ran after me when I was 7 or 8 ... now I fear them all.
> 
> ...





T.D.A said:


> Dodgy = something weird/suspicious/perhaps criminal.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @T.D.A @Marie
> 
> Do you both know each other since 2008 ????



You must surpass the previous generation, and start posting spoilers.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You must surpass the previous generation, and start posting spoilers.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 13, 2019)

oh wow I didn't even notice it's Wednesday already
spoilers tomorrow morning


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2019)

Left: Shaantu
Middle: Gledania
Right: ? (missing new female member)


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

shaantu said:


> oh wow I didn't even notice it's Wednesday already
> spoilers tomorrow morning



We're on break this week remember?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Left: Shaantu
> Middle: Gledania
> Right: ? (missing new female member)



Boruto isn't as boring as I feared it to be.

I like the new art, and the story is rather entertaining.

I don't get all the hate there is about it.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Left: Shaantu
> Middle: Gledania
> Right: ? (missing new female member)


at least I'm not that shithead Boruto 



Marie said:


> We're on break this week remember?


stop lying to me mom


----------



## Gledania (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Boruto isn't as boring as I feared it to be.
> 
> I like the new art, and the story is rather entertaining.
> 
> I don't get all the hate there is about it.



1 The kids with their parent face and copy paste personality. (didn't bother me that much but still)

2 Internet , PC , ect ... NOT IN NARUTO PLEASE. + You don't even need to train now ... there is some device that produce ninjutsu for you if I remember correctly


----------



## shaantu (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Boruto isn't as boring as I feared it to be.
> 
> I like the new art, and the story is rather entertaining.
> 
> I don't get all the hate there is about it.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

Damn, I'm still leading the convo!

Show respect fams.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> 1 The kids with their parent face and copy paste personality. (didn't bother me that much but still)
> 
> 2 Internet , PC , ect ... NOT IN NARUTO PLEASE. + You don't even need to train now ... there is some device that produce ninjutsu for you if I remember correctly



I must agree on these points.

Nin tech and else are like offtopic.

But overall I rather like it.

It's really a new verse. 

And I like the new art. Way better than Kishi.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2019)

Oh wait maybe @Nataly can be Sarada. 



T.D.A said:


> Left: Shaantu
> Middle: Gledania
> Right: ? (missing new female member)


----------



## Gledania (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> I must agree on these points.
> 
> Nin tech and else are like offtopic.
> 
> ...




Hmmm I realise I never spoke about naruto with anyone here. The only thing I know about you is that you like Lee.


Let's get to the ultimate most fundamental question in the narutoverse ... are you more ...

Who's your favorite char ?
Do you prefer naruto or sasuke ?
Which is your fav akatsuki member ?

Naru/Hina or Naru/Saku ?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Oh wait maybe @Nataly can be Sarada.



No.

@Chloe is Salade.

Oui Salade.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Hmmm I realise I never spoke about naruto with anyone here. The only thing I know about you is that you like Lee.
> 
> 
> Let's get to the ultimate most fundamental question in the narutoverse ... are you more ...
> ...



How do you know that?

You hacked my brain? 

I also liked Gai sensei. Both were my favs.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> No.
> 
> @Chloe is Salade.
> 
> Oui Salade.



Chloe is a man from Australia apparently.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Chloe is a man from Australia apparently.



Fucking traps. 

I also 1st thought Marcelle was a sister. 

Stop this shit dudes.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Fucking traps.
> 
> I also 1st thought Marcelle was a sister.
> 
> Stop this shit dudes.



oh yeah it took me a while to figure out @Soca was a dude. flippin' korean girl pics.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> I also liked Gai sensei. Both were my favs.


.





Marie said:


> How do you know that?
> 
> You hacked my brain?



Perhaps 

Still don't ignore the others  questions ... 

Do you prefer naruto or Sasuke ?
Which is your fav akatsuki member ?

Who did you wanted for naruto to end up with ?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> oh yeah it took me a while to figure out @Soca was a dude. flippin' korean girl pics.



Marcelle is a girl name. No matter the set.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't a Naruto fan but I hated Sasuke. Fucking brat.

Akatsukis were all interesting. Hard to say which one was my fav.

Itachi pbbly. (But it's unfair for the others since Itachi was the best char).

I've never been into pairings. Boring as hell. 

Funny how you guys were all fighting for that shit. 

It was even embarassing.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> I wasn't a Naruto fan but I hated Sasuke. *Fucking brat*








Marie said:


> Akatsukis were all interesting. Hard to say which one was my fav.
> 
> Itachi pbbly. (But it's unfair for the others since Itachi was the best char).



Yup same. 



Marie said:


> I've never been into pairings. Boring as hell.
> 
> Funny how you guys were all fighting for that shit.
> 
> It was even



I wasn't fighting over it. But I liked the naru/hina end.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Oh wait maybe @Nataly can be Sarada.


You never know


----------



## Chloe (Feb 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> No.
> 
> @Chloe is Salade.
> 
> Oui Salade.


what


----------



## Gledania (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Yamato (Feb 13, 2019)

Trying to find a OP convo thread or Kaizoku Musou 3 thread (but don't wanna revivie it since it's probably old), guess here works. 
Playing that game and got to the part where they say goodbye to Merry at the end of Water 7 
It got me again.... MEERRRYYYY


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 13, 2019)

>Downloaded Mass Effect 3, never played any of the games

>Realizes that you can't use a controller


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 13, 2019)

Done with HW.

Should I stay up fot spoilers?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 13, 2019)

Bruh I haven’t started my hw


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2019)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Bruh I haven’t started my hw



Homework?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah, I have finance hw due in 6 hours

I’ll do it like 2 hours from now


----------



## Gledania (Feb 13, 2019)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Yeah, I have finance hw due in 6 hours
> 
> I’ll do it like 2 hours from now




Gambate !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Gambate !!!


 tasukete


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 13, 2019)

I literally only have to read 40 pages of Metamorphosis.


----------



## Soca (Feb 13, 2019)

Might as well be 20.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 13, 2019)

Is Metamorphis short?


----------



## Soca (Feb 13, 2019)

If you want it to be.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Feb 13, 2019)

Serious post no troll.

I think I'm gonna go to Europe for holiday and it's going to be Amsterdam and another city.

Which is the best and most accessible?
Thinking of either Rome,Milan,London or Paris.

Going to Turkey with my family next year,so Turkey is out. Switzerland n Scadinavian countries maybe some other time.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 14, 2019)

Amsterdam is awesome.

London is not my cup of tea and very expensive 
Paris is a a nice city and so is Romnwith the Vatican, Colosseum and stuff 

Neve have been in Milan 

If Germany is an option as well try Berlin, Hamburg or Düsseldorf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 14, 2019)

Chloe said:


> what



You salade. 

Oui salade.

Clear enough.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Feb 14, 2019)

Kishido said:


> Amsterdam is awesome.
> 
> London is not my cup of tea and very expensive
> Paris is a a nice city and so is Romnwith the Vatican, Colosseum and stuff
> ...






As of now maybe Amsterdam - Paris - London. Maybe stop by Brussels.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Feb 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> You salade.
> 
> Oui salade.
> 
> Clear enough.



Aren't u from France?
hey if i bring some good stuffs from asmterdam to paris will i go to jail or do the custom just ignore it?


----------



## Kishido (Feb 14, 2019)

Joe Maya said:


> As of now maybe Amsterdam - Paris - London. Maybe stop by Brussels.



Brügge would be really nice as well


----------



## Mariko (Feb 14, 2019)

Joe Maya said:


> Aren't u from France?
> hey if i bring some good stuffs from asmterdam to paris will i go to jail or do the custom just ignore it?



I highly suggest you not to, especially if you take the train.

Or deeply in your bottom.

Edit:

Many ppl do it, and I did many times, but it's rather risky. But since you're a tourist you could play dumb and pretend you didn't know it was illegal in France.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Chloe (Feb 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> You salade.
> 
> Oui salade.
> 
> Clear enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 14, 2019)

The mobile version of NF needs work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The mobile version of NF needs work.


working fine for me


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 14, 2019)

shaantu said:


> working fine for me



Avatar proportions are compressed.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Avatar proportions are compressed.


ahh, I don't really pay attention to avatars while I'm browsing forum on mobile


----------



## Mariko (Feb 14, 2019)

Internet on mobile though...


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 14, 2019)

No edit on mobile smh


----------



## shaantu (Feb 14, 2019)

xmysticgohanx said:


> No edit on mobile smh


I swear there was Edit option before, they must have removed it


----------



## shaantu (Feb 14, 2019)

nvm, I found it


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 14, 2019)

What the 

That’s not there for me, I’m on ios


----------



## shaantu (Feb 14, 2019)

xmysticgohanx said:


> What the
> 
> That’s not there for me, I’m on ios


there is a button with 3 stripes but it's invisible on dark skin
it's perfectly visible on light skin tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 14, 2019)

shaantu said:


> nvm, I found it





xmysticgohanx said:


> What the
> 
> That’s not there for me, I’m on ios





shaantu said:


> there is a button with 3 stripes but it's invisible on dark skin
> it's perfectly visible on light skin tho


I use Dark Skin like shaantu too, and the option on there is indeed hard to notice, but you should see the stripes as shaantu mentioned, click on it and the dropout menu has 'edit as an option there.
Look at the screenshot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 14, 2019)

Doodling at work. Guess who this is?


----------



## Soca (Feb 14, 2019)

gleds best friend


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 14, 2019)

Good guess. Any others?


----------



## Fel1x (Feb 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Good guess. Any others?


@Shiba D. Inu when he sees some Yonko-hype posts?


----------



## Garcher (Feb 14, 2019)

Soca
he sucks the life out of this section with his vampire teeth

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 14, 2019)

The banter when Arsenal fans made fun of MUFC for losing to PSG, only for their club to then *lose to BATE Borisov* 2 days later. 

@Pocalypse


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The banter when Arsenal fans made fun of MUFC for losing to PSG, only for their club to then *lose to BATE Borisov* 2 days later.
> 
> @Pocalypse



It's Europa League. Couldn't care less if we win or lose


----------



## DeVision (Feb 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The banter when Arsenal fans made fun of MUFC for losing to PSG, only for their club to then *lose to BATE Borisov* 2 days later.
> 
> @Pocalypse



I would say something, but Bayern is going to Liverpool next week. And I don't expect anything good.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 14, 2019)

214
Awarded: 14 minutes ago
*Chocolate*
Be My Valentines


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 14, 2019)

shaantu said:


> there is a button with 3 stripes but it's invisible on dark skin
> it's perfectly visible on light skin tho





Nataly said:


> I use Dark Skin like shaantu too, and the option on there is indeed hard to notice, but you should see the stripes as shaantu mentioned, click on it and the dropout menu has 'edit as an option there.
> Look at the screenshot


 wtfffffff I just found it !

Thanks y’all lmaoooo


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 14, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I use Dark Skin like shaantu too, and the option on there is indeed hard to notice, but you should see the stripes as shaantu mentioned, click on it and the dropout menu has 'edit as an option there.
> Look at the screenshot



The dark skin theme


----------



## Nataly (Feb 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The dark skin theme




I switch from a default to Allure or DB (dark), it is easier for my eyes to adjust to the dark skin. Light skins are too bright


----------



## Mariko (Feb 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Good guess. Any others?



What's the app you're using?

Do you have a drawing tablet?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Good guess. Any others?




Kinjin ?


----------



## Soca (Feb 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Kinjin ?


he already drew him


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> What's the app you're using?
> 
> Do you have a drawing tablet?



This one I did at my workplace on a Microsoft Surface Hub whiteboard but usually I will use a Wacom tablet on Photoshop.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> This one I did at my workplace on a Microsoft Surface Hub whiteboard but usually I will use a Wacom tablet on Photoshop.



I should look for one, but the ones I'd like are hella expensive.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> I should look for one, but the ones I'd like are hella expensive.



If you're starting off I'd go with the Wacom Intuos S w/bluetooth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 14, 2019)

Magic Marie


----------



## Soca (Feb 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> If you're starting off I'd go with the Wacom Intuos S w/bluetooth



This one seems reasonably priced and it has a screen

edit: damn we can't link amazon


----------



## Mariko (Feb 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> If you're starting off I'd go with the Wacom Intuos S w/bluetooth



Around 80$... 

But no screen.

I want to draw directly on my screen


----------



## Soca (Feb 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> Around 80$...
> 
> But no screen.
> 
> I want to draw directly on my screen


You're gonna have to pay over $100 for sure then lol


----------



## Shrike (Feb 14, 2019)

DOFFY I MISSED YOU SO MUCH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> Around 80$...
> 
> But no screen.
> 
> I want to draw directly on my screen



That's gonna cost you. Kappa


----------



## Nataly (Feb 14, 2019)

Shrike said:


> DOFFY I MISSED YOU SO MUCH


I didn't know you were a fan of pink


----------



## Shrike (Feb 14, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I didn't know you were a fan of pink



I am a fan of pink on Doffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Feb 14, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> It's Europa League. Couldn't care less if we win or lose




Just win it and there will be 5 EPL teams in the next Champions League.

Wait is there goin to be a 2nd leg?


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Feb 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I would say something, but Bayern is going to Liverpool next week. And I don't expect anything good.




Liverpool will battered Bayern. YNWA


----------



## Nox (Feb 15, 2019)

Magneto and DOOM need their own movies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2019)

Haha this is basically me


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Feb 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Haha this is basically me




isn't that the minutes of meeting report?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2019)

Joe Maya said:


> isn't that the minutes of meeting report?



Minutes of a meeting are a bit more formal but not always required for regular team meetings with colleagues. Sometimes just a summary of the key points decided and what are the action points is enough.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> That's gonna cost you. Kappa



I know. That's the issue.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 15, 2019)

I waited one boring WCI year with Big mom and Lanji , waiting for Zoro and Drake to do something great in wano just for more big meme and Sanji ... 

Damn Oda you're a sadic. Hope he won't bring back the fucking luffy show next week.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I waited one boring WCI year with Big mom and Lanji , waiting for Zoro and Drake to do something great in wano just for more big meme and Sanji ...
> 
> Damn Oda you're a sadic. Hope he won't bring back the fucking luffy show next week.



Zoro will be getting some shine in the upcoming chapters.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I waited one boring WCI year with Big mom and Lanji , waiting for Zoro and Drake to do something great in wano just for more big meme and Sanji ...
> 
> Damn Oda you're a sadic. Hope he won't bring back the fucking luffy show next week.


 Luffy is main character dude, so it's always gonna be the Luffy show whether you like or not 
that's like the last thing to complain about the manga


----------



## Mariko (Feb 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I waited one boring WCI year with Big mom and Lanji , waiting for Zoro and Drake to do something great in wano just for more big meme and Sanji ...
> 
> Damn Oda you're a sadic. Hope he won't bring back the fucking luffy show next week.



There wasn't Sanji this chapter



shaantu said:


> Luffy is main character dude, so it's always gonna be the Luffy show whether you like or not
> that's like the last thing to complain about the manga



Nor Luffy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 15, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Luffy is main character dude, so it's always gonna be the Luffy show whether you like or not
> that's like the last thing to complain about the manga



It was différent in pre skip



Marie said:


> There wasn't Sanji this chapter
> 
> 
> 
> Nor Luffy.



Wasn't referring to this chapter.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 15, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Luffy is main character dude, so it's always gonna be the Luffy show whether you like or not
> that's like the last thing to complain about the manga



It's like we're reading his posts from weeks ago. It's always the same..


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2019)

With the events that have transpired recently, the next part is the StrawHats minus Luffy finally getting together at Ebisu Town where Zoro is.

Law and co are already there by now. Nami, Robin, Brook etc are wanted people and would have had to escape the Flower Capital too so most likely heading to Ebisu Town. Everything is converging to Ebisu Town.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> With the events that have transpired recently, the next part is the StrawHats minus Luffy finally getting together at Ebisu Town where Zoro is.
> 
> Law and co are already there by now. Nami, Robin, Brook etc are wanted people and would have had to escape the Flower Capital too so most likely heading to Ebisu Town. Everything is converging to Ebisu Town.



Not sure Nami and the others are going there.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Not sure Nami and the others are going there.



They can't really hide in the Capital and also if O-toko is from Ebisu who's with them then they will go there.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> It was différent in pre skip


not really, the Straw Hats had a little more time but in the end it was Luffy who was the main star of almost every arc


----------



## Gledania (Feb 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> They can't really hide in the Capital and also if O-toko is from Ebisu who's with them then they will go there.



Okobore ?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Okobore ?



Ebisu is next to the Capital


----------



## Gledania (Feb 15, 2019)

shaantu said:


> not really, the Straw Hats had a little more time but in the end it was Luffy who was the main star of almost every arc



Hmm no.

Enies lobby , alabasta , thriller bark ... the strawhat had almost all one fight per arc and sometimes even more than luffy.

Now he gets all the serious fights while they get boring ones.... this is not even since post skip ...
 It's since amazone lily


----------



## shaantu (Feb 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Hmm no.
> 
> Enies lobby , alabasta , thriller bark ... the strawhat had almost all one fight per arc and sometimes even more than luffy.
> 
> ...


its still Luffy's show 

I agree with your point that Straw Hats have no room to shine post timeskip, but it's not because of "Luffy show" as you described it, it's because of lazy and shitty writing from Oda who clearly likes to waste time on trash and unnecessary things


----------



## Gledania (Feb 16, 2019)

He even react over Kurapica


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 16, 2019)

Introducing OL Short Comics:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## faisal1989 (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 16, 2019)

Spotify is the best app to have on your phone tbh.


----------



## MO (Feb 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Introducing OL Short Comics:


where is admiral vs yonko?


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Introducing OL Short Comics:




i always thought marcelle is a girl....


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

Joe Maya said:


> i always thought marcelle is a girl....



He is.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Feb 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> He is.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 17, 2019)

Joe Maya said:


> i always thought marcelle is a girl....


marcelle is a black guy


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> marcelle is a black guy





Black = color based stigmatization

Guy = gender based stigmatization
Maybe Marc feels himself as a non-binary colorless weeb. Respect it you nazi!


----------



## Garcher (Feb 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Black = color based stigmatization
> 
> Guy = gender based stigmatization
> Maybe Marc feels himself as a non-binary colorless weeb. Respect it you nazi!


I don't care if he sexually identifies as korean pop singer


----------



## Soca (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm just a black guy who likes kpop hoes


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

Soca said:


> I'm just a black guy who likes kpop hoes



You don't get a say in this.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 17, 2019)

How do people picture me IRL ?


----------



## Garcher (Feb 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yet the one taking Soca's role in the prediction section is Kinjin and not you , even tho you have more experience ... I mean ... You should be like a sempai for him ....


the n00bs have to do the grunt work


----------



## Garcher (Feb 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> How do people picture me IRL ?


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> How do people picture me IRL ?


I legit picture I'm talking to the avatars...so yeah...

Quite awkward for me when dudes have women for their avas. Or it was at first.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> How do people picture me IRL ?



dunno.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 17, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> *Quite awkward for me when dudes have women for their avas.* Or it was at first.



Same her.

I picture Marcel as a Korean Gril , Xiu as a girl , Shiba as a doge , @Pocalypse as aizen and @MO as smoothie.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> I legit picture I'm talking to the avatars...so yeah...
> 
> Quite awkward for me when dudes have women for their avas. Or it was at first.



More so when they have girl names as their username.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 17, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> I legit picture I'm talking to the avatars...so yeah...
> 
> Quite awkward for me when dudes have women for their avas. Or it was at first.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 17, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> the n00bs have to do the grunt work


Your passive aggressiveness won't get you anywhere.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 17, 2019)

I picture shantu as kaneki from Tokyo ghoul (dark hair version)


----------



## Blacku (Feb 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Ok. @Astro You're a mod for more than 2 months now ... while Kinjin is a mod for like a week  ....
> 
> Yet the one taking Soca's role in the prediction section is Kinjin and not you , even tho you have more experience ... I mean ... You should be like a sempai for him ....
> 
> Does the work you provided was so poor in quality that Soca trusted a beginner instead ? ...



Astro is Kizaru


----------



## Gledania (Feb 17, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Astro is Kizaru



He claim to be ao kiji.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 17, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Your passive aggressiveness won't get you anywhere.


Where would I be trying to get


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Ok. @Astro You're a mod for more than 2 months now ... while Kinjin is a mod for like a week  ....
> 
> Yet the one taking Soca's role in the prediction section is Kinjin and not you , even tho you have more experience ... I mean ... You should be like a sempai for him ....





Black Otaku said:


> Astro is Kizaru



@Astro be like


----------



## Blacku (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Astro be like



Astro lurking on kinjin like


----------



## God Movement (Feb 17, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Where would I trying to get



Admanistrator?


----------



## Garcher (Feb 17, 2019)

God Movement said:


> Admanistrator?


I was also surprised when Mbxx contacted me


----------



## God Movement (Feb 17, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> I was also surprised when Mbxx contacted me



At least you admit that I am the GOAT


----------



## Garcher (Feb 17, 2019)

God Movement said:


> At least you admit that I am the GOAT


You know I hold you in high esteem


----------



## Six (Feb 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I picture shantu as kaneki from Tokyo ghoul (dark hair version)


----------



## Six (Feb 17, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Where would I be trying to get


You really should go back to your old Boa Hancock avatar.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 17, 2019)

Snake said:


> You really should go back to your old Boa Hancock avatar.


well since I am mostly infesting the OP section atm that might actually be a good idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Six (Feb 17, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> well since I am mostly infesting the OP section atm that might actually be a good idea


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

First NF contest trial  

Too bad I rushed it thinking I had no more time left...


----------



## Garcher (Feb 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> First NF contest trial
> 
> Too bad I rushed it thinking I had no more time left...


Have you drawn a NF-chan?

Is that you in your ava?


----------



## Blacku (Feb 17, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Have you drawn a NF-chan?
> 
> *Is that you in your ava?*




Actually thinking White rabbit isn't a guy


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Have you drawn a NF-chan?
> 
> Is that you in your ava?



I gave it a rushed try... 

It's a random cat.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Actually thinking White rabbit isn't a guy





I'm a fat porn producer from florida everybody knows it.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 17, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Actually thinking White rabbit isn't a guy


I was talking about the cat

NF is an animal planet


----------



## Garcher (Feb 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'm a fat porn producer from florida everybody knows it.


where is your self-portrait


----------



## Six (Feb 17, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Have you drawn a NF-chan?
> 
> Is that you in your ava?


Nice avatar.


----------



## Six (Feb 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'm a fat porn producer from florida everybody knows it.


Be gone, thot.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> where is your self-portrait





Ye Xiu said:


> where is your self-portrait





Who I pretend to be:



And who I am actually:


----------



## shaantu (Feb 17, 2019)

I watched a clip from Friends I found by accident on youtube and decided to rewatch it
I just fucking love this show


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

@Kinjin


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

@Marie Has the Cat no SMILE fruit?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Marie Has the Cat no SMILE fruit?



He has the chick chick smile fruit obviously


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> where is your self-portrait



go back a few pages


----------



## Six (Feb 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Who I pretend to be:
> 
> 
> 
> And who I am actually:


Little did people know that this was the truth.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I watched a clip from Friends I found by accident on youtube and decided to rewatch it
> I just fucking love this show



I used to like it.

I find it a bit old now... 

I gave "American Gods" a try though.

I'm not convinced yet... Weird shit. I've read it was a good crtitic of the capitalist system though, but for now nothing really interesting. Just a random sci-fi show. 

I like the opening this said.


----------



## Six (Feb 17, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I watched a clip from Friends I found by accident on youtube and decided to rewatch it
> I just fucking love this show


You white?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

Snake said:


> You white?



You're not? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Six (Feb 17, 2019)

Proud black man over here, with skin darker than the inside of a black hole.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 17, 2019)

Snake said:


> You white?


yes I am

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Six (Feb 17, 2019)

shaantu said:


> yes I am



You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 17, 2019)

shaantu said:


> yes I am


when will Americans learn that Europeans don't identify by skin color like they do

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaantu (Feb 17, 2019)

Snake said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself.


hey hey hey, it's not like I could pick my avatar or something when I was born
but I would still pick white


----------



## Blacku (Feb 17, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> when will Americans learn that Europeans don't identify by skin color like they do



They identify by religion instead


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

@Snake Why do you have an avatar of a serial rapist / sexual predator?


----------



## Six (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Snake Why do you have an avatar of a serial rapist / sexual predator?


 Would you prefer El Chapo or Frank Lucas seeing as it's black history month


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> They identify by religion instead



By political sides here in France


----------



## Blacku (Feb 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> By political sides here in France



Emmanuel Macron


----------



## Six (Feb 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> By political sides here in France


This French chick I met in Norway told me to never visit Paris, said its a complete shit hole and that I should visit Nice instead. How true is this statement?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

Snake said:


> Would you prefer El Chapo or Frank Lucas seeing as it's black history month



I'd prefer it if you were sane.


----------



## Six (Feb 17, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Emmanuel Macron


Emmanuel Cuckron*


----------



## Six (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I'd prefer it if you were sane.


Fresh outta that


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Emmanuel Macron



Aka "Jupiter"   

What a nazi garbage.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

Snake said:


> Proud black man over here, with skin darker than the inside of a black hole.



This would count to your disadvantage if you wanted to hook up with @Gledania


----------



## Gledania (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> This would count to your disadvantage if you wanted to hook up with @Gledania






I'm not racist .... neither homophobe... germanophobe ... neither whatever some people calm me here 

...

...

I hate dogs tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Six (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> This would count to your disadvantage if you wanted to hook up with @Gledania


You implying I'm gay? 
@Soca this kinda homoohobia cool in the OL now?


----------



## Garcher (Feb 17, 2019)

Snake said:


> You implying I'm gay?
> @Soca this kinda homoohobia cool in the OL now?


nothing wrong with calling someone gay ... unless your are homophobic, of course


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

I didn't even call him/her gay, just said that in a hypothetical scenario where if they wanted to hook up with Gledania he/she would be at a disadvantage.


----------



## Blacku (Feb 17, 2019)

Homophobes and transphobic people 

I proudly support the LGBT community and am an advocate for the rights of Trans men and Women


----------



## Six (Feb 17, 2019)

I leave the OL for 4 years and it's been reduced to this.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I'm not racist .... neither homophobe... germanophobe ... neither whatever some people calm me here
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Six (Feb 17, 2019)

I thought we loved gays and Okamas  Guess I was wrong.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

Snake said:


> I leave the OL for 4 years and it's been reduced to this.



In prison for 4 years?


----------



## Garcher (Feb 17, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Homophobes and transphobic people
> 
> I proudly support the LGBT community and am an advocate for the rights of Trans men and Women


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

@Gledania is homophobic, transphobic, antisemit and dogphobic since he's an islamist nazi.

He told me in PM.

He also plans to blow the whitehouse with an explosive Shiba dog full of TNT.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 17, 2019)

Well not this one


----------



## Gledania (Feb 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Gledania is homophobic, transphobic, antisemit and dogphobic since he's an islamist nazi




One of this affirmations is right.


Guess wich one


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> One of this affirmations is right.
> 
> 
> Guess wich one



You want to blow the WH with a TNT Shiba doge?


----------



## Garcher (Feb 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> One of this affirmations is right.
> 
> 
> Guess wich one


we all remember very well how you told us about _Doge _appearing in your nightmares


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> One of this affirmations is right.
> 
> 
> Guess wich one



antisemit? Because you'd probably misspell antisemite lol.

lol only joking @Gledania is one of the nicest guys on this forum (when he isn't drunk)


----------



## shaantu (Feb 17, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> we all remember very well how you told us about _Doge _appearing in your nightmares


funniest story ever


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> antisemit? Because you'd probably misspell antisemite lol.
> 
> lol only joking @Gledania is one of the nicest guys on this forum (when he isn't drunk)



He pretends to be.

Smarts ass terrorists!


----------



## Gledania (Feb 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> You want to blow the WH with a TNT Shiba doge?



Why blowing up ? Because I'm arab ? 

Racist spotted  





Ye Xiu said:


> we all remember very well how you told us about _Doge _appearing in your nightmares




It was only once .


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Why blowing up ? Because I'm arab ?
> 
> Racist spotted
> 
> ...



Not because you're arabic (?)
But because you're arabic AND have a Bepo avatar. 

C'est fucking suspect!


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

@Gledania  ?انت عربي


----------



## Gledania (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania  ?انت عربي



Yes.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania  ?انت عربي


----------



## Blacku (Feb 17, 2019)

@Gledania 

Became my bro during the World Cup thread


----------



## Gledania (Feb 17, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> @Gledania
> 
> Became my bro during the World Cup thread



We were the only ones to support france.


 

The good days.

Shiba jinx


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yes.



الموفر في وقت مبكر يكتب باللغة العربية. عندما يصلون يمكنك ترجمة لهم؟


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> We were the only ones to support france.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You kidding me boy?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

A lot of people were supporting France during the WC in general.


----------



## Six (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> A lot of people were supporting France during the WC in general.


Africa*


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

Snake said:


> Africa*



Yeah this is true.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> You kidding me boy?



You were against france if I recall.

(The irony ...)

Why would I be kiding.



T.D.A said:


> الموفر في وقت مبكر يكتب باللغة العربية. عندما يصلون يمكنك ترجمة لهم؟



Didn't understood the first word.

"Al mufr" ???


----------



## Blacku (Feb 17, 2019)

Pogba>Modric 

He exposed him in the final


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You were against france if I recall.
> 
> (The irony ...)
> 
> ...



provider?


----------



## Six (Feb 17, 2019)

USA vs Norway in the next World Cup final. Norway wins 2-1
Screenshot this..


----------



## Gledania (Feb 17, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Pogba>Modric
> 
> He exposed him in the final



That cup killed me tbh.

Mazukich scoring against his team in the final , then scoring against france thanks to lloris fault  

Someone intenring the stadium ...  

Japan ALMOST defeating belgium

Germany losing to korea 

Shiba's jinx 

England coming home meme.

Every South american supporting against England


----------



## Gledania (Feb 17, 2019)

@T.D.A 

Did you mean that spoilers came in arabic sooner ?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @T.D.A
> 
> Did you mean that spoilers came in arabic sooner ?



yeah. but the dude doesn't know much japanese so just goes by what he sees in the pictures lol.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> yeah. but the dude doesn't know much japanese so just goes by what he sees in the pictures lol.




Hmm I don't know the link. What is his name ?


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Feb 17, 2019)

Funniest moment was Maradona's reactions during Nigeria - Argentina match


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Hmm I don't know the link. What is his name ?



Goes by the codename Dr.Hiriluk


----------



## Gledania (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Goes by the codename Dr.Hiriluk



I will check that


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 17, 2019)

Sakazuki-Singh said:


> Funniest moment was Maradona's reactions during Nigeria - Argentina match


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2019)

Maradona 






Gledania said:


> I hate dogs tho


we hate you too 

all of us


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2019)

when the rush wears off:


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

If I get banned you know why:


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> If I get banned you know why:


Hmm, your first post in the Alley. Good thread.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol I don't give a single fuck. The sooner the french team loose the better (and not "me" as you said, I'm not the one stupidly running after a stupid ball).
> 
> I like practicing sports myself but I find giogio as hell all these ppl fantarding other ppl practicing it and above all seriously talking about it as if it was a crucial issue. Not the mention those who say "we won" whereas they're just lazy ass who were eating pizzas before their TV while others were doing all the job.
> 
> FFS!



@Marie

You are a reverse jinx, the opposite to shiba... 
You wanted your own team to lose , they won


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Marie
> 
> You are a reverse jinx, the opposite to shiba...
> You wanted your own team to lose , they won



I supported them when they won


----------



## Gledania (Feb 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> I supported them when they won



That's clever . 100% garantie you're in the winning side.


----------



## MO (Feb 17, 2019)

@T.D.A when are you making another yonko vs admiral edit my nibba?


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 17, 2019)

When you going to join the Nova strikers? @T.D.A


----------



## shaantu (Feb 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> I supported them when they won


you are a false fan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

MO said:


> @T.D.A when are you making another yonko vs admiral edit my nibba?



When we get more Yonko vs Admiral comparisons in the manga maybe lol.

I had an idea in mind this weekend to release a Big Mom Fans vs Admiral Gang but decided against it.



B Rabbit said:


> When you going to join the Nova strikers? @T.D.A



What's Nova strikers?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I had an idea in mind this weekend to release a *Big Mom Fans* vs Admiral Gang but decided against it.
> 
> 
> 
> What's Nova strikers?



So they do exist huh...  I thought it was a story to scare kids.


----------



## MO (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> had an idea in mind this weekend to release a Big Mom Fans vs Admiral Gang but decided against it.


What panels were you going to use?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

MO said:


> What panels were you going to use?





MO said:


> What panels were you going to use?



I'll post what I got up to in a few minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 17, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> I legit picture I'm talking to the avatars...so yeah...
> 
> Quite awkward for me when dudes have women for their avas. Or it was at first.



Hi there Alucard.



Snake said:


> USA vs Norway in the next World Cup final. Norway wins 2-1
> Screenshot this..



Female world cup? You could get that right.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

*Here it is: Big Mum Fans vs Fake Rep Admiral Gang (Secret MANGA version)*


*Spoiler*: _akjdjahjdshjaj_ 


















MO said:


> What panels were you going to use?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2019)

@shaantu  cool gif

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hi there Alucard.


Why hello there!


shaantu said:


>





T.D.A said:


> More so when they have girl names as their username.





Gledania said:


> Same her.
> 
> I picture Marcel as a Korean Gril , Xiu as a girl , Shiba as a doge , @Pocalypse as aizen and @MO as smoothie.


Yeah, thank the Internet Gods we have Marie around. Though the forum actually has its fair share of women. Still more guys around with female nicks/avatars

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaantu (Feb 17, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu  cool gif

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Six (Feb 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> I supported them when they won


Next time cheer against both the U.S and Norway please.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2019)

shaantu said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> *Here it is: Big Mum Fans vs Fake Rep Admiral Gang (Secret MANGA version)*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _akjdjahjdshjaj_




will rep soon.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Feb 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> How do people picture me IRL ?




White euro guy?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> How do people picture me IRL ?



A teddy bear.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> How do people picture me IRL ?


you dont want to know my answer


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

@Gledania Hey je plaisante idiot! 

Qui aime bien châtie bien comme on dit! 

Mon ptit islamiste préféré.

Mais si ça te fais pas rire dis moi j'arrête. Je suis pas Shiba.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 17, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> you dont want to know my answer



No I don't.



But I know how *you picture yourself *


----------



## Gledania (Feb 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Gledania Hey je plaisante idiot!
> 
> Qui aime bien châtie bien comme on dit!
> 
> ...



 Don't worry I don't mind.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Mais si ça te fais pas rire dis moi j'arrête. Je suis pas Shiba.



@Shiba D. Inu


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

@Marie what's with the NSFW ass pic?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @Shiba D. Inu


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



Do you want me to translate?


----------



## shaantu (Feb 17, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Do you want me to translate?


daaaaaaaaaaaamn your avatar is so good


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2019)

shaantu said:


> daaaaaaaaaaaamn your avatar is so good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

I just realised shaantu's avatar isn't Vivi. Shocking twist.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Marie what's with the NSFW ass pic?



Boss said it was ok so... 

I didn't want to go full lewd again but some here forced me tbh. I'm not the one to blame.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I just realised shaantu's avatar isn't Vivi. Shocking twist.


It is Vivi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I just realised shaantu's avatar isn't Vivi. Shocking twist.



Who's it then?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Do you want me to translate?


not really, I'd rather not know


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Boss said it was ok so...
> 
> I didn't want to go full lewd again but *some here forced me tbh*. I'm not the one to blame.



Who?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

shaantu said:


> It is Vivi



Where'd it come from?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who?



Some pages ago.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Where'd it come from?


 

I got a man who's supplying me with Vivi pics

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Where'd it come from?



Imo random fanart.

Nice one this said.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I got a man who's supplying me with Vivi pics



Neat! 

I'd like to draw like this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 17, 2019)

Avalon, toss that Optimistic out of your name already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Avalon, toss that Optimistic out of your name already



I didn't choose this name.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 17, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I didn't choose this name.



I know, but you can get out of it now, you got 20k


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I didn't choose this name.



Who choose his/her name though?


----------



## Shrike (Feb 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Who choose his/her name though?



Still have those stockings?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Imo random fanart.
> 
> *Nice one this said.*





Marie said:


> *Who choose *his/her name though?



Marie = Gledania. Shocking twist.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Still have those stockings?



Good eyes you have I see...


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Marie = Gledania. Shocking twist.



"Nice one this said" is good no? 

It's the litteral trans of "ceci dit" in french.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

@Marie is that you in the profile pic because people wanted to see your self portrait few pages back? /confused.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> "Nice one this said" is good no?
> 
> It's the litteral trans of "ceci dit" in french.



*That* said. Used quite common in English tbh.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Marie is that you in the profile pic because people wanted to see your self portrait few pages back? /confused.



It's far from the first time.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I know, but you can get out of it now, you got 20k



Do you prefer A, Ava or Avalon? 



Marie said:


> Who choose his/her name though?



I'm a his.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Do you prefer A, Ava or Avalon?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a his.



must be Shiba and his relationship with Optimistic


----------



## Gledania (Feb 17, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Do you prefer A, Ava or Avalon?




Change you're name to Zu.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 17, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Do you prefer A, Ava or Avalon?



Avalon, of course. Are you a woman? A sounds like something out of a Gossip Girl. Ava is okay, it's what I'll call you either way


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> must be Shiba and his relationship with Optimistic



All Admiral Gang fans are together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Are you a woman?



I can be if you want me to.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Change you're name to Zu.



Never.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Do you prefer A, Ava or Avalon?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a his.



Change for Vivilon


----------



## Mariko (Feb 17, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> All *Admiral Gang* fans are together.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Change for Vivilon



I actually don't have an available name change. The only thing I can do is either get my old name back or let the staff pick another random name for me.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 17, 2019)

He's a fucking lannister.


And everyone hate the lannister


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> *I actually don't have an available name change.* The only thing I can do is either get my old name back or let the staff pick another random name for me.



Stupid rule


----------



## Shrike (Feb 17, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I can be if you want me to.



I know bby


----------



## Gledania (Feb 17, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Never.



Ava is good tbh.

Edit : who's that on your avatar ?


----------



## Shrike (Feb 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Ava is good tbh.
> 
> Edit : who's that on your avatar ?



You are your Ava can both fuck off for that question


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> All Admiral Gang fans are together.



Glad the dating went well.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 17, 2019)

I like Gossip Girl


----------



## Shrike (Feb 17, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I like Gossip Girl



You can have fun talking to Ava about girly shows


----------



## Nataly (Feb 17, 2019)

Shrike said:


> You can have fun talking to Ava about girly shows


Fuck that 
Your set looks better than mine, I better step up my game


----------



## Shrike (Feb 17, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Fuck that
> Your set looks better than mine, I better step up my game



No, that one is perfect, leave it. Gin's game is stronk though, ya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 17, 2019)

Shrike said:


> No, that one is perfect, leave it. Gin's game is stronk though, ya


I know why 

You have a good stylist, respect


----------



## Nox (Feb 17, 2019)

@Gledania @Black Otaku @T.D.A 

I told y’all I’m Kuzan. Lazy Modjustice. Kizaru is Kinjin. Dude came in requested to go back up Celestials, beating Supernovas, blowimg mangroves etc. I just freeze threads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Feb 17, 2019)

if this new allegeation on R Kelly is true, dude is finished


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

@A Optimistic 

Since you put kilua on your ava .... did you watch HxH ? 




Shrike said:


> You are your Ava can both fuck off for that question




....


Wut ?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @A Optimistic
> 
> Since you put kilua on your ava .... did you watch HxH ?
> 
> ...



Why would I ever watch HxH?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Why would I ever watch HxH?



Because it's > One piece


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Because it's > One piece



Listen here french teddy bear


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Listen here french teddy bear



One piece with 0 fan service and 0 nakama power + death everywhere = HxH


----------



## Shrike (Feb 18, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Why would I ever watch HxH?



This is why I said


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> One piece with 0 fan service and 0 nakama power + death everywhere = HxH



And that makes it better because ?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> And that makes it better because ?



It make the manga more serious and credible.


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> It make the manga more serious and credible.



And OP isn't serious ? Also OP doesn't have a lot of fanservice.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 18, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I can be if you want me to.


Will you be my valentine, Ashley


----------



## Nox (Feb 18, 2019)

> Are you a woman?





A Optimistic said:


> I can be if you want me to.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

@Astro 

Answer me  


Gledania said:


> Ok. @Astro You're a mod for more than 2 months now ... while Kinjin is a mod for like a week ....
> 
> Yet the one taking Soca's role in the prediction section is Kinjin and not you , even tho you have more experience ... I mean ... You should be like a sempai for him ....
> 
> Does the work you provided was so poor in quality that Soca trusted a beginner instead ? ...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 18, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Why would I ever watch HxH?



You can just read it if you dont wanna watch 



Dellinger said:


> And OP isn't serious ? Also OP doesn't have a lot of fanservice.



Compared to HxH it actually does have quite a lot of fan service, eh


----------



## God Movement (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Astro
> 
> Answer me



Dude is busy and got a real life unlike alot others here. Kinjin appears to be more active. There's not much up to interpretation.

Fuck Soca


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> One piece with 0 fan service and 0 nakama power + death everywhere = HxH



The only fan service in HxH is probably hisoka tho


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

TheWiggian said:


> Dude is busy and got a real life unlike alot others here. Kinjin appears to be more active. There's not much up to interpretation.
> 
> Fuck Soca



Just teasing him 

He seem's online here as much as kinjin tho.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> The only fan service in HxH is probably hisoka tho



The author is gay


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Just teasing him
> 
> He seem's online here as much as kinjin tho.



He's not as active. Sadly because he delivers good content.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blacku (Feb 18, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> And OP isn't serious ? Also *OP doesn't have a lot of fanservice.*



Why do you always post nonsense?


----------



## Kobe (Feb 18, 2019)

HxH is manga where it is not clear if a boy is a girl or a girl is a boy. Lower your expectations.


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 18, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Why do you always post nonsense?



Because jesters do that, he even wears the avatar of a crossdressing jester and uses the name of said character.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

TheWiggian said:


> He's not as active. *Sadly because he delivers good content*.




I agree with this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blacku (Feb 18, 2019)

TheWiggian said:


> Because jesters do that, he even wears the avatar of a crossdressing jester and uses the name of said character.



“He”

Did you just assume his gender


----------



## God Movement (Feb 18, 2019)

@Coruscation


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

God Movement said:


> @Coruscation



Is that guy alive ?


----------



## God Movement (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Is that guy alive ?



He is, in all of our hearts. And in the end Gledania, isn't that all that truly matters?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

God Movement said:


> He is, in all of our hearts. And in the end Gledania, isn't that all that truly matters?



It does.

Maybe he wanted to find something all along .I hope he found ... somewhere he belongs ...


----------



## Nox (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Astro
> 
> Answer me







did I stutter? also what kind of sempai steals the shine from his junior his first week on the job?


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 18, 2019)

God Movement said:


> @Coruscation


I miss that guy 

So you guys held a Budokai Tournament? How was it?


----------



## God Movement (Feb 18, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> I miss that guy
> 
> So you guys held a Budokai Tournament? How was it?



Ah, the Budokai Awards. Good times. As you can see I have 3 prestigious Budokai medals, a gold, silver and bronze, effectively completing the trifecta. These are the most coveted medals in NF history.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2019)

Astro said:


> also what kind of sempai steals the shine from his junior his first week on the job?



Astro


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 18, 2019)

God Movement said:


> Ah, the Budokai Awards. Good times. As you can see I have 3 prestigious Budokai medals, a gold, silver and bronze, effectively completing the trifecta. These are the most coveted medals in NF history.


Yeah I got that lol, but what was the format? And congrats!


----------



## Shrike (Feb 18, 2019)

Astro said:


> did I stutter? also what kind of sempai steals the shine from his junior his first week on the job?



Great avatar, young'un

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Feb 18, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah I got that lol, but what was the format? And congrats!


It was a member popularity contest


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2019)

General reminder that this was the greatest thread in the history of the OL and a better thread is never going to be made:



Literally top 5 NF moments ever.


----------



## Soca (Feb 18, 2019)

lol section wars.

hatif and blinky are names I haven't seen in fucking forever


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

@Soca can you still delete and remove posts as advisor... or is it kinjin's and Astro's doing ?


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 18, 2019)

I miss Admiral Kizaru 

Also Furious George for his creative threads.


----------



## Soca (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Soca can you still delete and remove posts as advisor... or is it kinjin's and Astro's doing ?


I don't have any moderation power for the time being.


----------



## Soca (Feb 18, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I miss Admiral Kizaru
> 
> Also Furious George for his creative threads.


I miss fighting furious george and me in jinbei debates. The one true jinbei hater vs the one true jinbe fanboy 


He still hops on ps4 every once in a while tho.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2019)

Santi said:


> General reminder that this was the greatest thread in the history of the OL and a better thread is never going to be made:
> 
> 
> 
> Literally top 5 NF moments ever.



Whatever happened to Hatifnatten. Always had an odd respect for him even though he could be a troll/rude/arrogant at times.


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2019)

Soca said:


> lol section wars.
> 
> hatif and blinky are names I haven't seen in fucking forever



Prime KoY days raiding the other libraries in the glorious name of Yammy 

It was the only way to live.



T.D.A said:


> Whatever happened to Hatifnatten. Always had an odd respect for him even though he could be a troll/rude/arrogant at times.



Short story: he became isolated from the rest of the KoY clique due to drama and ultimately porncided from the website a few months after last I heard.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2019)

Santi said:


> Prime KoY days raiding the other libraries in the glorious name of Yammy
> 
> It was the only way to live.
> 
> ...



There was a NF poster back in the day, think his name was Genesis or something along those lines. He made some of the best threads. Do you know who I'm talking about? Lol not much to go on.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

Soca said:


> I don't have any moderation power for the time being.



So cats are free to turn OL on fire now ? 

Mayhem !!!!


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> There was a NF poster back in the day, think his name was Genesis or something along those lines. He made some of the best threads. Do you know who I'm talking about? Lol not much to go on.



You mean this guy? 

I... Might vaguely remember him, I was like 13-14 at the time he was posting


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 18, 2019)

I'll never not laugh at someone who porncided. Such a dumb thing to do.

Never do that @Gledania


----------



## shaantu (Feb 18, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I'll never not laugh at someone who porncided. Such a dumb thing to do.
> 
> Never do that @Gledania


I've done much worse things when I was young


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2019)

Santi said:


> You mean this guy?
> 
> I... Might vaguely remember him, I was like 13-14 at the time he was posting



Yeah I think that was him legend.

Naruto section > OL


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> porncided



What ?


----------



## Garcher (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> So cats are free to turn OL on fire now ?
> 
> Mayhem !!!!


He will be begging for his smod powers in a few weeks so he can delete my posts and ban me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What ?


Don't post porn on purpose to get banned.

If you're tired of posting on the forums you can ask a smod or admin to vacation ban you.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What ?


You're a pure and innocent soul, Gled.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> So cats are free to turn OL on fire now ?
> 
> Mayhem !!!!



Don't believe him.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 18, 2019)

Kobe said:


> HxH is manga where it is not clear if a boy is a girl or a girl is a boy. Lower your expectations.



HxH is NOT a manga for kids. It’s only for the most intelligent among us. At the very least you should have a PhD from Harvard, 2 or more Nobel Peace Prizes, an IQ over 200 and have written several novels yourself to only begin to understand it.... again, I will not repeat myself


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You're a pure and innocent soul, Gled.



He is the prodigy who will surpass us all.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I've done much worse things when I was young



Like what ?


----------



## Soca (Feb 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> He is the prodigy who will surpass us all.


No innocent soul gets out of the OL untainted. Even Coruscation didn't make it out unscathed


----------



## shaantu (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Like what ?


I'm too ashamed to admit, it doesn't matter anyway


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> He is the prodigy who will surpass us all.



He already did by pretending he's pure and innocent.

He's a pretty good chess player and a top tier strategist.

First he acts like an innocent member so everybody trust him.

Then he get moded. Then supermod. Then advisor. Then Administrator. Then Super Admin. Then US President.

Then Thanos.

Smart friend. I can see through your evil intentions.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 18, 2019)

Oh wow, @shaantu , you got yourself a rep spiral?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh wow, @shaantu , you got yourself a rep spiral?


I have spirals disabled, but I just broke 2 mil rep so it looks like I did

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I have spirals disabled, but I just broke 2 mil rep so it looks like I did



I'm proud of my son.


----------



## Soca (Feb 18, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I have spirals disabled, but I just broke 2 mil rep so it looks like I did


Keep it disabled. It doesn't look good empty


----------



## Kobe (Feb 18, 2019)

Wasn't Genesis the one who pulled "Just as planned" and caused a scene that changed this forum once and for all? 

It was like 2008 or 2009 IIRC.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2019)

Soca said:


> No innocent soul gets out of the OL untainted. Even Coruscation didn't make it out unscathed



We will protect him whilst he is oblivious to the dangers around him.


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I have spirals disabled





I’m taking my rep back


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2019)

Kobe said:


> Wasn't Genesis the one who pulled "Just as planned" and caused a scene that changed this forum once and for all?
> 
> It was like 2008 or 2009 IIRC.



Might be I vaguely remember him dropping the pipe of all pipe bombs.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 18, 2019)

Santi said:


> I’m taking my rep back


----------



## Kobe (Feb 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Might be I vaguely remember him dropping the pipe of all pipe bombs.



I remember enjoying that thread very much.

Reznor probably had a heart attack though.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

Soca said:


> Keep it disabled. It doesn't look good empty



It doesn't look good full neither. 

Fuckin' TTGL fans...


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

@Marie you prefer not to what ?


----------



## Soca (Feb 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> It doesn't look good full neither.


 I like the spinning animation when it's full


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Marie you prefer not to what ?



To have an ugly spiral rep


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

Soca said:


> I like the spinning animation when it's full



Fuckin' TTGL fan...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I just broke 2 mil rep


i helped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> To have an ugly spiral rep



But you have one.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> But you have one.



Nope.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i helped



@shaantu didn't know the dog could be that generous


----------



## DeVision (Feb 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nope.



I'm sorry to say it, but you do.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'm sorry to say it, but you do.



Screen-capture prove it boy.

I disabled it.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> Screen-capture prove it boy.
> 
> I disabled it.




You were [HASHTAG]#wrong[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> Fuckin' TTGL fan...


Actually I literally didn't know the spiral came from that until someone posted a gif of it in staff room


----------



## shaantu (Feb 18, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i helped






Gledania said:


> @shaantu didn't know the dog could be that generous


maybe he just dislikes bears


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You were [HASHTAG]#wrong[/HASHTAG]



What's that sorcery @Soca ?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I have spirals disabled, but I just broke 2 mil rep so it looks like I did



Another one of the prodigies.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> What's that shit @Soca ?


spirals are not visible just for you if you disabled it


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

shaantu said:


> spirals are not visible just for you if you disabled it



But I don't see other ones neither? 

You mean only ppl who disabled it don't see spirals?


----------



## Soca (Feb 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> What's that sorcery @Soca ?





shaantu said:


> spirals are not visible just for you if you disabled it


what he said


----------



## shaantu (Feb 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> But I don't see other ones neither?
> 
> You mean only ppl who disabled it don't see spirals?


yes


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2019)

I haven't disabled spirals and I can't see others.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

Soca said:


> what he said





shaantu said:


> yes


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> Fuckin' TTGL fan...



To call myself a fan is an understatement.

I remember when it was 2011, my highschool girlfriend dumped me after a miscarriage, I dropped out of school two months before graduation, and spent the remaining summer in my room with not a thing to look forward to.

Only by the grace of Gurren Lagann, finding inspiration in Kamina’s reckless bravado and confidence, and motivated by the chants to defy the cold logic of this world and to achieve what you thought was impossible – to pierce the very heavens with nothing but your strength of will and a drill in your hand, was I able to break the darkness that surrounded me. To get a job, reenroll in school when spring semester came around, and to finish my graduation.

Even now, 8 years after I wear the words _Libera me From Hell _as a reminder to myself. Whenever I feel down, and my mind is shrouded in doubt, I look at those words to remind me always, always, to ROW ROW FIGHT THE POWER!


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

Santi said:


> To call myself a fan is an understatement.
> 
> I remember when it was 2011, my highschool girlfriend dumped me after a miscarriage, I dropped out of school two months before graduation, and spent the remaining summer in my room with not a thing to look forward to.
> 
> ...



"Trust the one who trust you" (something like that) 

Kamina true man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2019)

Kittan > Kamina

Viral  > Kamina

Simon > Kamina


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

Is that Snoop doggy Doge?


----------



## Garcher (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You were [HASHTAG]#wrong[/HASHTAG]


windows 10 is shit


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> He already did by pretending he's pure and innocent.
> 
> He's a pretty good chess player and a top tier strategist.
> 
> ...



You have given me an idea.


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> "Trust the one who trust you" (something like that)
> 
> Kamina true man.



Close enough.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

Santi said:


> Close enough.



More like "Trust me who trust you"?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2019)

Oh you can't see spirals on the mobile version so I can't see any lol


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Oh you can't see spirals on the mobile version so I can't see any lol



You have to hold the phone in landscape to see them.


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> More like "Trust me who trust you"?



Don’t believe in yourself, believe in me.

Believe in the Santi that believes in Marie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 18, 2019)

it's time for


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

shaantu said:


> it's time for



Wrong


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## shaantu (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


>


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

]           [


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

Santi said:


> Don’t believe in yourself, believe in me.
> 
> Believe in the Santi that believes in Marie.



Exact. It's been a while now, I should rewatch it.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu stop feeling jealous of Gledania


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Shiba D. Inu stop feeling jealous of Gledania




His doge ava is very intriguing tbh.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> His doge ava is very intriguing tbh.


its copyrighted too


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

Imagine Oda make a Shiba Shiba fruit


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

Stop with that bromance boys.

Do it by PM, not here.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Imagine Oda make a Shiba Shiba fruit


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> Stop with that bromance boys.
> 
> Do it by PM, not here.



You have a special definition for Bromance ...  I remember that pic you posted last time.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You have a special definition for Bromance ...  I remember that pic you posted last time.



Lol which pic?

And yes, you both are in a digusting bromance. Just meet and marry each other already.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol which pic?
> 
> And yes, you both are in a *digusting* bromance. Just meet and* marry each other *already.




Homophobe spotted


----------



## shaantu (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Homophobe spotted



Your online weird bromance is disgusting/tiresome, not your sexual orientation. 

This said that's what I call a coming out. 

No need to fake your war now. Just exchange kisses and hearts.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Shrike (Feb 18, 2019)

All is good until Gled flips and gets drunk.

Creepy shit ensues then.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

Shrike said:


> All is good until Gled flips and gets drunk.
> 
> Creepy shit ensues then.



 I'm drinking coffee right now.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2019)

Wow didn't know Shiba and Gledania were in a bromance relationship. Shocking twist.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Wow didn't know Shiba and Gledania were in a bromance relationship. Shocking twist.



Yup. Didn't know either.

[HASHTAG]#fakenewWhiteRabbit[/HASHTAG]


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2019)

Shiba when he PMs Gledania:


----------



## shaantu (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yup. Didn't know either.
> 
> [HASHTAG]#fakenewWhiteRabbit[/HASHTAG]


maybe she's just jealous of you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2019)

shaantu said:


> maybe she's just jealous of you



Huge twist. Break next week.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 18, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Kittan > Kamina
> 
> Viral  > Kamina
> 
> Simon > Kamina



What a shit opinion


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> What a shit opinion


hey poocalypse


----------



## DeVision (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Nox (Feb 18, 2019)

@White meet @Black


----------



## Nox (Feb 18, 2019)

Santi said:


> I remember when it was 2011, my highschool girlfriend dumped me after a miscarriage, I dropped out of school two months before graduation, and spent the remaining summer in my room with not a thing to look forward to.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 18, 2019)

I walk this empty street on the boulevard of broken dreams
where the city sleeps and i'm the only one, I walk alone
I walk alone, i walk

MY SHADOW'S THE ONLY ONE THAT WALKS BESIDE ME
MY SHALLOOOWWWWW HEART'S THE ONLY THING THAT'S BEATING

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 18, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> What a shit opinion





I agree


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 18, 2019)

God Movement said:


> I agree





thank you SIR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 18, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu why the neutral rating for Green Day?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

This is ten percent *luck*
Twenty percent *skill*
Fifteen percent concentrated *power of will*
Five percent *pleasure*
Fifty percent* pain
And a hundred percent reason to remember the name*


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Shiba D. Inu why the neutral rating for Green Day?



He rate over the face. Not the content.

Dude Tier specialist me even when I say good things on Mihawk or Law


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 18, 2019)

you and me, baby ain't nothing but mammals, so let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel
do it again now
you and me, baby ain't nothing but mammals, so let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel
GETTING HORNY NOW


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 18, 2019)

sweat baby sweat baby, sex is a texas drought
me and you do the kind of stuff that Prince would sing about
so put your hands down my pants and I'll bet you'll feel nuts


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm Mr Coffee with an automatic drip


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

probably the weirdest music I ever heard.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> He rate over the face. Not the content.
> 
> Dude Tier specialist me even when I say good things on Mihawk or Law


smart bear 



also tier specialist is your eternal rating


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> smart bear
> 
> 
> 
> also tier specialist is your eternal rating



Bring them. I wont falter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 18, 2019)

@Pocalypse 


@Gledania do you understand what they sing about?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Gledania do you understand what they sing about?



They sing about their banana's fetish.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

@Vengarl @Shrike 

If you laugh at this , you go in hell :


----------



## Shrike (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Vengarl @Shrike
> 
> If you laugh at this , you go in hell :



His roar was funny. Still didn't really laugh. He can't even parry in a wheelchair, you do not laugh at weakness, only no-skill.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

@Kinjin  Could you friendly ban @Gledania and @Shiba D. Inu from the convo please?

Their personal bromance should stay private.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Vengarl @Shrike
> 
> If you laugh at this , you go in hell :



Damn me I loled.

I'm not a true socialist. 

@Kinjin you can also ban me for being a fraud.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 18, 2019)

They're just tsundere for each other.

Nothing new here folks, carry on with your lives.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Kinjin  Could you friendly ban @Gledania and @Shiba D. Inu from the convo please?
> 
> Their personal bromance should stay private.



Why does this so called"bromance" bother you so much ? 


It's not like he's sucking my dick in public.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> It's not like he's sucking my dick in public.


Take it to the BH please.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Why does this so called"bromance" bother you so much ?


she jelly af


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2019)

When Shiba meets Gledania:


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Why does this so called"bromance" bother you so much ?
> 
> 
> It's not like he's sucking my dick in public.



BECAUSE YOU'RE FLOODING THIS THREAD WITH IT WEIRDOS!


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2019)

I can just imagine Shiba reacting right now like this (Shiba is the guy in the crowd being focused on):


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2019)

this thread name rn


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> this thread name rn



You finally made it.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Kinjin (Feb 18, 2019)

Any ideas for a new thread title? Otherwise I'll change it to Orochi's Castle.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Any ideas for a new thread title? Otherwise I'll change it to Orochi's Castle.



Change it to kinjin best mod


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Any ideas for a new thread title? Otherwise I'll change it to Orochi's Castle.



Ole's Red Army


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Change it to kinjin best mod


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Any ideas for a new thread title? Otherwise I'll change it to Orochi's Castle.



No, that's perfect Kin san.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Change it to kinjin best mod



Suce boule. 

Trans: Butt sucker.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Ole's Red Army





Marie said:


> No, that's perfect Kin san.


Too late.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2019)

that thread title  let me get my utd fam


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Too late.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Too late.



Btw, has the new title something to do with the "Owl army"?


----------



## shaantu (Feb 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> Btw, has the new title something to do with the "Owl army"?


yes


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 18, 2019)

heard this is where Ole’s red army assembling. Commander Point reporting for duty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

shaantu said:


> yes



Lol.

"Owl" came to me so I join their private stuff.

I never really got what it was about though.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> Btw, has the new title something to do with the "Owl army"?


Absolutely not. Don't even bring it here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 18, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Absolutely not. Don't even bring it here



@owl chan

Let's clear this shit up already.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2019)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> heard this is where Ole’s red army assembling. Commander Point reporting for duty.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 18, 2019)

Owl army in my OL 

Get 

The 

Fuck

Out


----------



## shaantu (Feb 18, 2019)

people seem so negative about that thing
should I ask why?


----------



## Soca (Feb 18, 2019)

googles ole's red army*

football stuff?


----------



## shaantu (Feb 18, 2019)

Soca said:


> googles ole's red army*
> 
> football stuff?


you're correct


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2019)

Soca said:


> googles ole's red army*
> 
> football stuff?


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Feb 18, 2019)

Soca said:


> googles ole's red army*
> 
> football stuff?




Hey am I perma-banned from creating threads? Come on Astro need to lock some thread to up his rep.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Feb 18, 2019)

Wtf farkk manure.

YNWA


----------



## Soca (Feb 18, 2019)

Joe Maya said:


> Hey am I perma-banned from creating threads?


Apparently. 

Make a thread in the scr to discuss it.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Feb 18, 2019)

Soca said:


> Apparently.
> 
> Make a thread in the scr to discuss it.




Where?

I know we're cool, you astro n Kinjin. Only those asswipe from the alley.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Feb 18, 2019)

So I apparently throw my resignation letter but my GM intervene and ask me whether do I want to transfer to another department.  Shit wat shud I do?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 19, 2019)

shaantu said:


> people seem so negative about that thing
> should I ask why?



From what I got, Owlers are nihilist emo satanist suicidal trolls. They're in war against the alleyers. 

But ther're perfectly inoffensive.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 19, 2019)

shaantu said:


> people seem so negative about that thing
> should I ask why?



You should.

The first answer is very simple: having a clique where you are all buddy buddy and not having an opinion for yourself is stupid as shit


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 19, 2019)

Shrike said:


> You should.
> 
> The first answer is very simple: having a clique where you are all buddy buddy and not having an opinion for yourself is stupid as shit



Where are they?


----------



## Shrike (Feb 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Where are they?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Where are they?



They have a private convo.  

Rather boring from my personal pov. Not judging though. If they feel better with it.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> They have a private convo.
> 
> Rather boring from my personal pov. Not judging though. If they feel better with it.



A group where they share suicidal thoughts?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> A group where they share suicidal thoughts?



Lol no. I've been a bit caricatural and unfair. They're rather kind ppl overall. They just feel differents from the others here.

Besides, I left the group before really knowing what it was exactly about (and I promised not to speak about it anyway).


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol no. I've been a bit caricatural and unfair. They're rather kind ppl overall. They just feel differents from the others here.
> 
> Besides, I left the group before really knowing what it was exactly about (and I promised not to speak about it anyway).



A secret society within NF. You learn something new everyday lol.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 19, 2019)

@Marie How is your NF Chan going btw?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Marie How is your NF Chan going btw?



You mean? Are the results out?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> You mean? Are the results out?



Did you finish and submit it?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Did you finish and submit it?



I submitted one. But I rushed it a bit and I didn't have the time to do the other (the dude version). 

I was a bit lazy tbh.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> I submitted one. But I rushed it a bit and I didn't have the time to do the other (the dude version).
> 
> I was a bit lazy tbh.



Cool will be interesting to see it.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Cool will be interesting to see it.



I just started an NF chan dude, no matter the contest is over. I wanted to be sure I don't make another @Shrike so I'm making a Dofla (not on purpose though, my char is looking like a DD so I'm gonna full DD now)


----------



## Gledania (Feb 19, 2019)

Wtf is NF chan ????


----------



## Shrike (Feb 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> A secret society within NF. You learn something new everyday lol.



There are several of these 



Marie said:


> I just started an NF chan dude, no matter the contest is over. I wanted to be sure I don't make another @Shrike so I'm making a Dofla (not on purpose though, my char is looking like a DD so I'm gonna full DD now)



Goooood, DD for life


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 19, 2019)

Joe Maya said:


> Where?






Gledania said:


> Wtf is NF chan ????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 19, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Wtf is NF chan ????



A contest about drawing a NF chan (dude, chick or both)


----------



## Gledania (Feb 19, 2019)

The discussion between Demondragonj and ThomasTheCat on @Marie profil page was priceless


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 19, 2019)

@Marie new Katakuri art contest announced. Original works only.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 19, 2019)

Btw, January forum numbers have been posted already


----------



## Mariko (Feb 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Marie new Katakuri art contest announced. Original works only.



I heard about it but where it is?

I'd really like to give it a try


----------



## Mariko (Feb 19, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The discussion between Demondragonj and ThomasTheCat on @Marie profil page was priceless



Tl; dr everything tbh.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> I heard about it but where it is?
> 
> I'd really like to give it a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 19, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Btw, January forum numbers have been posted already


where is it?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 19, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The discussion between Demondragonj and ThomasTheCat on @Marie profil page was priceless



Lol what the hell


----------



## Nataly (Feb 19, 2019)

shaantu said:


> where is it?



Data by Platypus, it should be in  and then it's official 


Nataly said:


> *January Numbers *
> The Konoha Times:    86
> Questions & Complaints:    1,107
> Contest Central:    841
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 19, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Btw, January forum numbers have been posted already



What is that?


----------



## Nataly (Feb 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> What is that?


You have never checked before, Marie?
It is a combination of all posts made in every section and subsection every month/over the months to keep a track of the overall forum activity and for the comparison purposes.
Btw, NF-chan has been extended for another week and I am hoping to see your non-Shrike-looking male NF representation


----------



## Gledania (Feb 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> What is that?



YOU'RE 10 YEARS OLDER THAN ME IN THIS FORUM ! 


And I knew it long ago


----------



## shaantu (Feb 19, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Data by Platypus, it should be in  and then it's official


damn, OL looks good


----------



## Nataly (Feb 19, 2019)

shaantu said:


> damn, OL looks good


The numbers actually went up compared to those of two other big sections


----------



## Mariko (Feb 19, 2019)

Nataly said:


> You have never checked before, Marie?
> It is a combination of all posts made in every section and subsection every month/over the months to keep a track of the overall forum activity and for the comparison purposes.
> Btw, NF-chan has been extended for another week and I am hoping to see your non-Shrike-looking male NF representation



Lol no, never. 

Oh I thought it was just 48h. Good to know.

I'm not sure if my non-Shrike chan is really contest material. I'm not really good at drawing manga like chars though.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol no, never.
> 
> Oh I thought it was just 48h. Good to know.
> 
> I'm not sure if my non-Shrike chan is really contest material. I'm not really good at drawing manga like chars though.


It's OK 

First Bonta announced it would be for that period of time, but it got decided to be extended for a week which is a good idea.
Don't ever let that way of thinking stop you from doing what you feel like doing. You want to draw, surely do it; and don't think your skills aren't that good. Where is your confidence. Based on some of your works I've seen, you are quite creative. I'm sure you are much better than some people at drawing. You are more talented than me at it, that's for sure. 
So finish the drawing and enter.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 19, 2019)

OL stronk 




> Black Clover: 82


----------



## shaantu (Feb 19, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> OL stronk


we need to make EZ section stronger


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 19, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> OL stronk


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 19, 2019)

People telling me to read BC. 

I'll do it when it averages 90 post a month.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 19, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> People telling me to read BC.
> 
> I'll do it when it averages 90 post a month.



it's better than My Hero


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 19, 2019)

My Hero has some good moments. 

Endeveor vs. Nomu was glorious.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 19, 2019)

Is My hero becoming realy shity ?


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 19, 2019)

Apparently Midoria has 6 quirks now.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 19, 2019)

All those mangas I don't know and I don't care about


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 19, 2019)

To me MHA is a decent mango with too many similarities to Naruto.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 19, 2019)

Soca said:


> I would've been ok with Orochi's banquet if Orochi was cool, but he ain't so it's not that interesting



Wait, isn't your ava even bigger than usual? 

Edit: Shrike's is also pretty big.

At this rate your avas will take my whole screen.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 19, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Is My hero becoming realy shity ?



yeah


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> All those mangas I don't know and I don't care about


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wait, isn't your ava even bigger than usual?
> 
> Edit: Shrike's is also pretty big.
> 
> At this rate your avas will take my whole screen.


Nah it's 175x350 as usual


----------



## Mariko (Feb 19, 2019)

Soca said:


> Nah it's 175x350 as usual



For real... 

Maybe it's the content of yours since I didn't noticed for Shrike's. The full thin chick dancing pbbly gives the illusion that it's bigger (taller?)


----------



## shaantu (Feb 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> it's better than My Hero


yeah, too bad BC section isn't much active


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 19, 2019)

New edit thread: 

@Soca


----------



## Shrike (Feb 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Shrike's is also pretty big.


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> For real...
> 
> Maybe it's the content of yours since I didn't noticed for Shrike's. The full thin chick dancing pbbly gives the illusion that it's bigger (taller?)


That's probably what it is.

Which reminds me I'm overdue on changing it


----------



## Mariko (Feb 19, 2019)

Shrike said:


>


----------



## Gledania (Feb 19, 2019)

Marie said:


>


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Shrike (Feb 19, 2019)

Marie said:


>



Yeah yeah it was distasteful, relax, I'd do it to Gled as well


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


>


You coming out with a mixtape?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 19, 2019)

Nataly said:


> *January Numbers *
> The Konoha Times:    86
> Questions & Complaints:    1,107
> Contest Central:    841
> ...



Able to direct me to who has the most knowledge of the affairs in the 4 sections I've highlighted by any chance?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 19, 2019)

Soca said:


> You coming out with a mixtape?



Na stumbled across some French gangster rap group lol.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Able to direct me to who has the most knowledge of the affairs in the 4 sections I've highlighted by any chance?



Didn't even know there was a sports bar...

Isn't it too "manly"?  

(I mean a dick contest?)


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Didn't even know there was a sports bar...
> 
> Isn't it too "manly"? es.
> 
> (I mean a dick contest?)



I only really venture the Football section, but it has some of the realest members there. Not a dick contest at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Able to direct me to who has the most knowledge of the affairs in the 4 sections I've highlighted by any chance?


You mean the mods of those sections?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I only really venture the Football section, but it has some of the realest members there. Not a dick contest at all.



Oh ok.

So it's not really for the ones practicing sports but rather to talk about the sports we like?


----------



## shaantu (Feb 19, 2019)

I miss that opening


----------



## Nataly (Feb 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Able to direct me to who has the most knowledge of the affairs in the 4 sections I've highlighted by any chance?



*Naruto Battledome (NBD):* FlamingRain and Blu-Ray. I would say Blu-Ray is more in charge there
*Akihabara Gallery*: Since it has many subsections and one of the biggest on the forum (DB), it has many mods taking care of specific subsections and a helper mod now. But I think mostly it's Santi and Musubi overall. Majin Lu and MShadows are always active in DB, SoulFire and Xiammes in MHA.
*The Alley* - It basically has colours as the main mod right now, Santi looks over and helps out since he is an SMod, and Whitebeard takes an important role there as well. Mostly colours is in charge of the section.
*Sports Bar* - I wouldn't know much about this particular section, but it says it only has one mod, Nemesis, in charge. I actually for the longest time always thought Charlotte D. Kurisu helps in the Sports section (however, the Arcade is where it's at for him, I believe).

This is just my opinion concerning your question.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 19, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You mean the mods of those sections?



That should be a good starting point for my research.



Marie said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> So it's not really for the ones practicing sports but rather to talk about the sports we like?



Yep.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 19, 2019)

Nataly said:


> *Naruto Battledome (NBD):* FlamingRain and Blu-Ray. I would say Blu-Ray is more in charge there
> *Akihabara Gallery*: Since it has many subsections and one of the biggest on the forum (DB), it has many mods taking care of specific subsections and a helper mod now. But I think mostly it's Santi and Musubi overall. Majin Lu and MShadows are always active in DB, SoulFire and Xiammes in MHA.
> *The Alley* - It basically has colours as the main mod right now, Santi looks over and helps out since he is an SMod, and Whitebeard takes an important role there as well. Mostly colours is in charge of the section.
> *Sports Bar* - I wouldn't know much about this particular section, but it says it only has one mod, Nemesis, in charge. I actually for the longest time always thought Charlotte D. Kurisu helps in the Sports section (however, the Arcade is where it's at for him, I believe).
> ...



Thanks! This is helpful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Thanks! This is helpful.


No problem 

Also, if you ever want to find out the mods for the sections, you can simply go to the section of interest and click on the 'Moderator List' option on the right after 'Post New Thread'


----------



## MO (Feb 19, 2019)

@Astro did you see how sad your man was at the Grammy's when he didn't win anything.


----------



## Nox (Feb 19, 2019)

@MO You have been warned for Mod Baiting, Passive Aggressiveness, Racism, Sexism and Hoemotionalness.


----------



## MO (Feb 19, 2019)

Astro said:


> @MO You have been warned for Mod Baiting, Passive Aggressiveness, Racism, Sexism and Hoemotionalness.


Bitch I was mad too.  Can't believe she got a Grammy before my baby Nicki.


----------



## Nox (Feb 19, 2019)

MO said:


> Bitch I was mad too.  Can't believe she got a Grammy before my baby Nicki.



Nicki went on to say the Grammy's are ot against her. I Lol'd. On thr brighy sode she joins legends who never won one in due timee.


----------



## MO (Feb 19, 2019)

Astro said:


> Nicki went on to say the Grammy's are ot against her. I Lol'd. On thr brighy sode she joins legends who never won one in due timee.


The  wrong time to say that. Made her look so bitter. 


Anyways back to Travis... He really had a good year tho so he shouldn't be sad.i don't even get how sicko mode is still in the top 10 on the charts.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 19, 2019)

I am in charge of the OL. 

Have been since 2015.


----------



## Nox (Feb 20, 2019)

MO said:


> The  wrong time to say that. Made her look so bitter.
> 
> 
> Anyways back to Travis... He really had a good year tho so he shouldn't be sad.i don't even get how sicko mode is still in the top 10 on the charts.



Name a Drake Singled Feature that doesn't reach Top 10. This man had a Diss Record nominated 

Travis should be happy with his current success and start working on AW2. I'm curious but why has he never collabed with ASAP Rocky. One's just a diet version of the other. Plus they be smashing the same women. The culture needs to know


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 20, 2019)

It is amazing how Tyga got so much better after breaking up with Kylie tbh.


----------



## MO (Feb 20, 2019)

Astro said:


> Name a Drake Singled Feature that doesn't reach Top 10. This man had a Diss Record nominated


Right?! Wtf is up with Drake? Like he could sneeze over a beat and that shit will reach the top of the charts.  It pisses me off how Nicki isn't doing as good as him. They came out at the same time.



Astro said:


> Travis should be happy with his current success and start working on AW2. I'm curious but why has he never collabed with ASAP Rocky. One's just a diet version of the other. Plus they be smashing the same women. The culture needs to know


Travis should stick to what he is doing cause he it's working. The production on astroworld was really good.


----------



## MO (Feb 20, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> It is amazing how Tyga got so much better after breaking up with Kylie tbh.


How old was she again?


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 20, 2019)

16 or 17 when they dated.


----------



## MO (Feb 20, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> 16 or 17 when they dated.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I miss that opening



I miss pre skip anime in general


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2019)

On the morning tube to work, lady sitting next to me sleeping onto my shoulder. 

Though tbh I've done similar before lol. [HASHTAG]#SleepDeprived[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> On the morning tube to work, lady sitting next to me sleeping onto my shoulder.
> 
> Though tbh I've done similar before lol. [HASHTAG]#SleepDeprived[/HASHTAG]




You're speaking about an unknown lady ...  suddenly sleeping on you just like this ???


----------



## Soca (Feb 20, 2019)

tda on his way to work


----------



## DeVision (Feb 20, 2019)

@T.D.A @Pocalypse 
Did you see the game last night? Any comments?


----------



## shaantu (Feb 20, 2019)

good morning everyone


----------



## Soca (Feb 20, 2019)

shaantu said:


> good morning everyone




It's like 4:30am here tho, I'm barely up


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You're speaking about an unknown lady ...  suddenly sleeping on you just like this ???



It happens. When you fall asleep and end up leaning towards either side onto the person sitting next to you. In the end I had to give her a nudge.



Soca said:


> tda on his way to work







DeVision said:


> @T.D.A @Pocalypse
> Did you see the game last night? Any comments?



Na, I heard it was boring too


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> had to give her a nudge.



???


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2019)

Gledania said:


> ???



I gave her a nudge.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I gave her a nudge.



I don't think I would have done it this way.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 20, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I don't think I would have done it this way.



What would you have done, Gleddy?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2019)

Shrike said:


> What would you have done, Gleddy?



Hopefully nothing that gets him incriminated.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2019)

Shrike said:


> What would you have done, Gleddy?



Simply ask politely if the said person can move out.  What do you think I would have done ?


----------



## Shrike (Feb 20, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Simply ask politely if the said person can move out.  What do you think I would have done ?



Moving out means out of an apartment or a house. So you'd force a poor old lady out of her home?

Giving a nudge doesn't mean he didn't ask politely after waking then up too.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 20, 2019)

So @Gledania is one dimensional?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Simply ask politely if the said person can move out.  What do you think I would have done ?



So you would wake up the poor lady who was catching up on some much needed sleep for your own convenience?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2019)

Forgot to mention also this morning on my left side, there was another lady sat next to me. This one was doing one of those word puzzles on the back of newspaper. She kept being passive aggressive and giving me evils because she thought I was taken too much of her armrest space even though my arms were in a normal position. In fact she was the one who wanted to take more space than usual so she could write on the newspaper. I just pretended I didn't noticed and ignored.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Moving out means out of an apartment or a house. So you'd force a poor old lady out of her home?
> 
> Giving a nudge doesn't mean he didn't ask politely after waking then up too.





T.D.A said:


> So you would wake up the poor lady who was catching up on some much needed sleep for your own convenience?



What ? Sorry I meant ... just ask her if she's okay , and make her notice that she's sleeping on me.

A nudge seem's brutal.



DeVision said:


> So @Gledania is one dimensional?



Wut ?


----------



## Soca (Feb 20, 2019)

Gledania said:


> A nudge seem's brutal.


You know a nudge is like a lil push right? Like this



That's  not brutal lol


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2019)

Soca said:


> You know a nudge is like a lil push right? Like this
> 
> 
> 
> That's  not brutal lol



Oh .... I tough it was like pushing someone brutaly ...


Well , thanks ....  I learned something today. My english upgrade thanks to the convo thread


----------



## Mariko (Feb 20, 2019)

Soca said:


> You know a nudge is like a lil push right? Like this
> 
> 
> 
> That's  not brutal lol



TDA's nudges though...


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2019)

What @Marie and @Gledania think I did


*Spoiler*: __ 







vs what I actually did


----------



## Soca (Feb 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> What @Marie and @Gledania think I did
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


more like


----------



## shaantu (Feb 20, 2019)

Soca said:


> more like


thats me


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2019)

@shaantu 

What does shaantu means ?


----------



## shaantu (Feb 20, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @shaantu
> 
> What does shaantu means ?


it doesn't have any meaning


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2019)

shaantu said:


> it doesn't have any meaning



 ... then why this name ?


----------



## shaantu (Feb 20, 2019)

Gledania said:


> ... then why this name ?


idk, I had another very similar username, someone called me 'shaantu' and I liked it


----------



## Garcher (Feb 20, 2019)

What does Gledania mean


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2019)

@A Optimistic Yo bro, you're Admiral Gang right?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> What does Gledania mean


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @A Optimistic Yo bro, you're Admiral Gang right?


Yes he is.


Why do you think his name is "Optimistic"


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @A Optimistic Yo bro, you're Admiral Gang right?



Yes sir. Did you forget the OL comic I made about you and a few other members?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Feb 20, 2019)

the prepz and the poserz will be exposed soon


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Yes sir. Did you forget the OL comic I made about you and a few other members?



Cool nice, good to know.

Just wanted to confirm, I can't keep up with all the name changes lol.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 20, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Yes sir. Did you forget the OL comic I made about you and a few other members?



Is your Jaime avatar and line from a new trailer or something? I can't remember him saying that and the dialogue seems too modern for the show, sounds out of place


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Is your Jaime avatar and line from a new trailer or something? I can't remember him saying that and the dialogue seems too modern for the show, sounds out of place



It's from a rap song


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 20, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> It's from a rap song



Good thing I've got my sanity left, I thought I was losing it for a sec there


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2019)

Well rap song is inaccurate

More like a skit thats influenced by rap and game of thrones 

Want the link?


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 20, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Well rap song is inaccurate
> 
> More like a skit thats influenced by rap and game of thrones
> 
> Want the link?



Go on


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2019)

@A Optimistic Admiral Gang edit video incoming


----------



## MO (Feb 20, 2019)

Soca said:


> more like


You really have an Asian Gif for every situation..


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Go on



LANNISTERS REPRESENT CUZ 




T.D.A said:


> @A Optimistic Admiral Gang edit video incoming



Sounds good, can't wait. 

Btw this is the edit I made of you before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> LANNISTERS REPRESENT CUZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm actually excited about the one I have in mind. Prefer videos to just manga edits. Don't know if it'll end up being funny or enjoyable but I'll give it a try.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> That should be a good starting point for my research.


I suspect you wanna make another edit video in the Alley involving those sections.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I suspect you wanna make another edit video in the Alley involving those sections.



Oh yeah that's different to the Admiral Gang one. I'll give you the tentative title of the other one:

'*NF Section Warfare 2020'*


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2019)

@Kinjin @Astro Maybe trial a similar thread for the OL but with One Piece like stats?


----------



## Soca (Feb 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin @Astro Maybe trial a similar thread for the OL but with One Piece like stats?


I made something similar back in the day


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2019)

Remember that Michael Jackson song called 'Dirty @Gledania' ?


 soz


----------



## Mariko (Feb 20, 2019)

Soca said:


> I made something similar back in the day



Funny. 

I remember that. 

OL designers should def think about a totally unique OL card model


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2019)

Soca said:


> I made something similar back in the day



You should start another one


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2019)

@Gledania Is that you in your avatar?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania Is that you in your avatar?



Yes


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yes



Wow nice. Be careful, a lot of weirdos here might get overly attracted to you.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2019)

I seriously don't understand why his face is making me laugh that much


----------



## Mariko (Feb 20, 2019)

I admit I loled


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> I admit I loled





That's not funny.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 20, 2019)

Gledania said:


> That's not funny.



No it's not.

This is why I loled.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> No it's not.
> 
> This is why I loled.



This is fun :


----------



## Mariko (Feb 20, 2019)

Gledania said:


> This is fun :



It is.

This is why it isn't.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> It is.
> 
> This is why it isn't.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 20, 2019)

Gledania said:


>



You're too young to understand.

Your brain isn't ready yet for irony and cynism.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> You're too young to understand.
> 
> Your brain isn't ready yet for irony and cynism.



Ok


----------



## Mariko (Feb 20, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Ok


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2019)

@Gledania You change your avatar every 5 seconds.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania You change your avatar every 5 seconds.



And?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> And?



C'est même pas vrai en plus 

It's ~ one time every 2 days


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 20, 2019)

Law being in the new movis.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Feb 20, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Law being in the new movis.



Movies are shit though.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> And?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> Movies are shit though.



Check baron omatsuri.
Good one piece film


----------



## Mariko (Feb 20, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Check baron omatsuri.
> Good one piece film



Fillers movies are shit.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 20, 2019)

Z was good.

Law will make them better.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Z was good.






B Rabbit said:


> The Grand master will make them better.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 20, 2019)

i can't be bothered watching filler even if it's good.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 20, 2019)

Zephyr and Shiki are canon characters though. Even if their movies are not.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 20, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Zephyr and Shiki are canon characters though. Even if their movies are not.



Dud you watch all the films ?


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 20, 2019)

I only watches Z.

Like T.D.A, I don't care for filler. However this one looks promising. It may not be filler.


----------



## Soca (Feb 20, 2019)

Y'all missing out on some good movies


----------



## Skylar (Feb 21, 2019)

Baron Omatsuri, Z and Strong World are good in  my opinon. 

Gold though.... 

There was this movie where  they competed in a boat race or something. They put Nitro system on Merry, lol. I can't remember the name, was it movie 4? That one was funny.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 21, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Baron Omatsuri, Z and Strong World are good in  my opinon.
> 
> Gold though....
> 
> There was this movie where  they competed in a boat race or something. They put Nitro system on Merry, lol. I can't remember the name, was it movie 4? That one was funny.



@Tendou Izumi new member with a blue username? The plot thickens!


----------



## Skylar (Feb 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Tendou Izumi new member with a blue username? The plot thickens!



Noob here, Yoroshiku 

I won the blue username in the Valentine’s Day Event. I feel powerful in all this blue glory.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 21, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Noob here, Yoroshiku
> 
> I won the blue username in the Valentine’s Day Event. I feel powerful in all this blue glory.


blue is good


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 21, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Noob here, Yoroshiku
> 
> I won the blue username in the Valentine’s Day Event. I feel powerful in all this blue glory.



Welcome to the OL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 21, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Noob here, Yoroshiku
> 
> I won the blue username in the Valentine’s Day Event. I feel powerful in all this blue glory.



Am I the only one not to see it blue?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> Am I the only one not to see it blue?



Doesn't show up in the default skin. Need to use CSS opt in


----------



## Mariko (Feb 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Doesn't show up in the default skin. *Need to use CSS opt in*



Lol wut


----------



## Skylar (Feb 21, 2019)

shaantu said:


> blue is good



It is!! Though I think it doesn’t suit the dark skin too well.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Welcome to the OL



Thank you!!


----------



## Skylar (Feb 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> Am I the only one not to see it blue?



I think you need to change your skin to the one who says Opt in in order to see it.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 21, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> I think you need to change your skin to the one who says Opt in in order to see it.



Better be a Drake fan than changing my skin.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> Better be a Drake fan than changing my skin.



@Gledania right now:


----------



## shaantu (Feb 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> Better be a Drake fan than changing my skin.


its the same but you see all the fancy stuff like colors and sparkles
idk if you already know this but just wanted to make sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Feb 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> Better be a Drake fan than changing my skin.



Drake memes are fire though

I think changing to the Opt-in skins is pretty much the same as the regular skins (dark and light) with the difference that you can see the beauties of sparkles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 21, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Drake memes are fire though
> 
> I think changing to the Opt-in skins is pretty much the same as the regular skins (dark and light) with the difference that you can see the beauties of sparkles.



Done and it works! 

Thanks Ten san.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Feb 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> Done and it works!
> 
> Thanks Ten san.



You're welcome Marie-chan.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 21, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nox (Feb 21, 2019)

haven't worked out in a min. so i started with simple push ups and sit up. ya boy can't even do a 1 sit up. its over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 21, 2019)

Gledania said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Can't see pic


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 21, 2019)

@Gledania you're gonna confuse the newcomers


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 21, 2019)

Astro said:


> haven't worked out in a min. so i started with simple push ups and sit up. ya boy can't even do a 1 sit up. its over


----------



## Gledania (Feb 21, 2019)

@Shrike 

Feel the nostalgia 


It make me wanna replay it again


----------



## Shrike (Feb 21, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Shrike
> 
> Feel the nostalgia
> 
> ...



DS2 



But yeah, had the desire to play the games again for a while now; don't have the time though


----------



## Mariko (Feb 21, 2019)

Gledania said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Stop this already


----------



## Gledania (Feb 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> Stop this already



Ok ok ...





...


----------



## Shrike (Feb 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> Stop this already



Yeah, it's not that funny.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 21, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Ok ok ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shrike said:


> Yeah, it's not that funny.



So expectable...


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 21, 2019)

A new user!

More One Piece fans!


----------



## Nox (Feb 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


>



i'm trying to look like an African God and shine. my mind feels like prime Usopp but my spirit is on Fatsopp


----------



## Gledania (Feb 21, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> A new user!
> 
> More One Piece fans!



where ?


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 21, 2019)

Astro said:


> i'm trying to look like an African God and shine. my mind feels like prime Usopp but my spirit is on Fatsopp


Fatsopp is the pre godsop so you're on the right path.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 21, 2019)

Gledania said:


> where ?


@Tendou Izumi


----------



## Nox (Feb 21, 2019)

@B Rabbit keeping me motivated i just settled on doing crunches. i'll come back stronger tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 21, 2019)

Astro said:


> @B Rabbit keeping me motivated i just settled on doing crunches. i'll come back stronger tomorrow



You're keeping yourself motivated. 

Good


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 21, 2019)

Gledania said:


> where ?


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 21, 2019)

Astro said:


> @B Rabbit keeping me motivated i just settled on doing crunches. i'll come back stronger tomorrow


One Piece fans stick with each other.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 21, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> One Piece fans stick with each other.



If only...


----------



## Nox (Feb 21, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> One Piece fans stick with each other.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 21, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Baron Omatsuri, Z and Strong World are good in  my opinon.
> 
> Gold though....
> 
> There was this movie where  they competed in a boat race or something. They put Nitro system on Merry, lol. I can't remember the name, was it movie 4? That one was funny.



Yup it was film 4.

A good one.

The 5 is easily the worst


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2019)

I need this in my life


----------



## Nox (Feb 21, 2019)

who is that mecha king looking dude


----------



## MO (Feb 21, 2019)

@Soca @T.D.A  can one of you resize this gif? its already the right height. Its just the width.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 22, 2019)

MO said:


> @Soca @T.D.A  can one of you resize this gif? its already the right height. Its just the width.


Do it yourself on ezgif lmao


----------



## Garcher (Feb 22, 2019)

@Soca Who are your top 10 korean thots


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 22, 2019)

@shaantu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


> *2/27 - Pokémon returns!*


twiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 22, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> twiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitch


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 22, 2019)

@Marie how dirty did you feel when I repped you with my filthy fake rep power ?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 22, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Marie how dirty did you feel when I repped you with my filthy fake rep power ?


----------



## shaantu (Feb 22, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


Pokemon Centre will be back after small renovation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 22, 2019)

My condolences.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 22, 2019)

Happy birthday @Soca


----------



## Skylar (Feb 22, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> A new user!
> 
> More One Piece fans!



Nice to meet you! Yoroshiku!


----------



## Skylar (Feb 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yup it was film 4.
> 
> A good one.
> 
> The 5 is easily the worst



Ohh, right! that Saga-Zoro backstory was so random. 

 Though I have to admit one of my favorite OSTs is from that movie. 


I'm not sure if that is the same one in which Nami starts the movie in a wedding dress? Because I don't remember much about the movies but one thing I remember is that one was pretty bad.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 22, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Ohh, right! that Saga-Zoro backstory was so random.
> 
> Though I have to admit one of my favorite OSTs is from that movie.
> 
> ...



It was the 2 thought it was funny.

Yeah the 5 was shit and inconsistent byt still gave us wonderful ost


----------



## Soca (Feb 22, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> @Soca Who are your top 10 korean thots


10. Jiyeon


9. Hyunyoung


8. Hani



7. Hyosung



6. Yeonwoo


5. Tzuyu 



4. Dahye



3. Sojin



2. Jisoo




1. CL muh bias




Kinjin said:


> Happy birthday @Soca



Thanks mane


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 22, 2019)

Happy birthday Marc.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 22, 2019)

And hello and welcome Tendo.


----------



## MO (Feb 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday Hoe! 

@Soca


----------



## Mariko (Feb 22, 2019)

MO said:


> @Soca @T.D.A  can one of you resize this gif? its already the right height. Its just the width.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 22, 2019)

Happy New Year


----------



## Shrike (Feb 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday Marc (again)


----------



## Gledania (Feb 22, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Ohh, right! that Saga-Zoro backstory was so random.
> 
> Though I have to admit one of my favorite OSTs is from that movie.



Just sayin....

 Saga sank somewhere in east blue.
And shipwrecked on an island ... that was in the middle of the first part of grand line (somewhere between jaya and W7...)

Which means his body passed through the reverse montain , little garden , alabasta ,  jaya ... and ended up somewhere on an island and was saved by that girl who married him ...

(Dude is Pirate king potential for surviving so long) 

 But the worse in this is zoro himself :

He went to Saga without informing the crew , and reached him through a forest without getting lost (wtf  ) he saw that saga was getting crazy and attacking villagers yet still trusted him (we speak about zoro ...) he attacked his own crew and betrayed them without even explain them that he is just helping a friend (which make no sens , he could inform them...) then joined the crew in the end without a proper apology (lol something he lectured ussop about in W7 ...). He was also lecturing a kid about justice and how important joining the marine is (HE'S A FUCKING PIRATE !) ...

That film was dedicated to him yet he had no proper fight (except with a fodder kid) ... luffy made 90% of the final fight and let him do the last attack in the end ... ( Yes ... we waited the whole film for that).

And do you know why he helped Saga at first ? He was indebted to him. Why ? Because he failed to save him 3 years ago when they where fighting for "justice" in eastblue (something zoro would never do) ...


Absolute no sens  

If we add other thing like magic , gods , curses and other weird stuff that have nothing to do with one piece ... That film was an absolute waste.... and sadly , it was the only one who "focus" on zoro 

Edit : Happy birthday @Soca


----------



## shaantu (Feb 22, 2019)

happy birthday @Soca


----------



## Gledania (Feb 22, 2019)

shaantu said:


> happy birthday @Soca



You're here


----------



## Mariko (Feb 22, 2019)

Happy Soca day everyone.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> Happy Soca day everyone.



Happry Rabbit day to you


----------



## shaantu (Feb 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You're here


I never left


----------



## Gledania (Feb 22, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I never left



I never asked you where do you put yourself in the whole Yonko vs admiral , Shanks/Mihawk , Zoro vs Law , Zoro vs Sanji ect ect ...

Since you never comment on this I think you don't really care about tier debates , right ?


----------



## shaantu (Feb 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I never asked you where do you put yourself in the whole Yonko vs admiral , Shanks/Mihawk , Zoro vs Law , Zoro vs Sanji ect ect ...
> 
> Since you never comment on this I think you don't really care about tier debates , right ?


it's just I like many characters and I'm afraid that if I join discussions that are usually unhealthy then it would just ruin my fun while reading the manga 
I'm trying to enjoy the manga as much as I can

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Garcher (Feb 22, 2019)

the whole point of reading the manga is having fan wars on NF


----------



## Gledania (Feb 22, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> the whole point of reading the manga is having fan wars on NF



The theories.

You don't follow them ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 22, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> the whole point of reading the manga is having fan wars on NF


yes


tbh OL dont have much value otherwise


----------



## shaantu (Feb 22, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> the whole point of reading the manga is having fan wars on NF


idk man, in the end it would probably make me mad and toxic and I don't want to rage over a Japanese comic lol


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 22, 2019)

shaantu said:


> mad and toxic


yeah you'd be like Gled


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 22, 2019)

it could even turn you into a Drake fanboy


----------



## Gledania (Feb 22, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> it could even turn you into a Drake fanboy





or worse , Aka inu fanboy.






*Spoiler*: __ 



Drake > Law


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 22, 2019)

Oda himself is an Akainu fanboy


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Drake > Law


an off-panel side-char with bootleg Trex fruit cant be > one of the post-skip MCs


----------



## Gledania (Feb 22, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Oda himself is an Akainu fanboy



He only fanboy luffy.

Anyone who expect better is ready for a disappointment. 

I hoped a lot for zoro ... now we're already act 2 and he spent 60% of his time getting lost


----------



## shaantu (Feb 22, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> it could even turn you into a Drake fanboy


I wouldn't survive when his ass gets smacked by Law

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 22, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I wouldn't survive when his ass gets smacked by Law



You are sooooo optimistic on that  

Damn I'm gonna sing "another one bite the dust" the whole day after Drake vs Law come in.


Inb4 Oda screw up everything and make Zoro vs Drake ....


----------



## shaantu (Feb 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You are sooooo optimistic on that
> 
> Damn I'm gonna sing "another one bite the dust" the whole day after Drake vs Law come in.
> 
> ...


either way Drake loses

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 22, 2019)

shaantu said:


> either way Drake loses



If Oda make Zoro vs Drake how will you react ?


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Soca 

Man I swear my man Marcelle had tge exact same Bday.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 22, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Happy Birthday @Soca
> 
> Man I swear my man Marcelle had tge exact same Bday.




Hey 

Guess what ? Marcel is soca. I know it hurts , but you should accept it. 

I had a hard time doing it. But I did.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> If Oda make Zoro vs Drake how will you react ?


uhhh I don't know 
I honestly don't care about Drake at all and I don't see anything interesting in him


----------



## Gledania (Feb 22, 2019)

shaantu said:


> uhhh I don't know
> I honestly don't care about Drake at all and I don't see anything interesting in him



NO.

How will you react in the OL I mean.  yeah don't play innocent.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> NO.
> 
> How will you react in the OL I mean.  yeah don't play innocent.


slightly disappointed because we would miss a chance to see Dino getting cooked by the doctor?


----------



## Garcher (Feb 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The theories.
> 
> You don't follow them ?


what theories?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 22, 2019)

@Gledania 

A little Japanese test


----------



## Gledania (Feb 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Gledania
> 
> A little Japanese test


----------



## Gledania (Feb 22, 2019)

@B Rabbit 

When will you put back the Law ava ?


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 22, 2019)

Probably not for a while until someone finds me agood Law stock.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Just sayin....
> 
> Saga sank somewhere in east blue.
> And shipwrecked on an island ... that was in the middle of the first part of grand line (somewhere between jaya and W7...)
> ...



W-wow, you remember every detail. I didn't even remember half of that. 

Sounds like the movie really made an impact on you. Now that you've listed all the flaws, I totally get why you think it's the worst. 

For some reason, this part of your post:



> his body passed through the reverse montain , little garden , alabasta ,  jaya ... and ended up somewhere on an island and was saved by that girl who married him ...



Reminded me of Don Krieg and Zeff for some reason, lol. and those still waiting for Gin to appear. 

As for the overall final fight of the movie, I agree that Luffy finishing it made no sense at all. Saga was directly tied to Zoro so the script called for him to be the one pulling through in the end. Pretty bad writing tbh. 

Found the extended OST btw. A complete beauty 


You know another movie that had a great OST? Chopper's kingdom. I actually think the OST from that movie is the one that has been the most used in the anime.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 23, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Reminded me of Don Krieg and Zeff for some reason, lol. and those still waiting for Gin to appear.



Why ?  Gin didn't sink anywhere. He was still on his boat last time we saw him. 



Tendou Izumi said:


> W-wow, you remember every detail. I didn't even remember half of that.
> 
> Sounds like the movie really made an impact on you. Now that you've listed all the flaws, I totally get why you think it's the worst.
> 
> ...



I agree that film 5 had the best ost overall.

They were REused in the anime right after. Like the asura zoro ost.


Or This ones


 (used in ace death)


Film 9 ost where pretty great , and the film too. It's a remake of drum island, it's  worth looking  This is the film that gave us the ace rescue ost and otohime death :


@shippero

@shippero

As for chopper kingdom yup they are the most Re used tho I put him too as a meh film .

Luffy was focused on during the entire film and not chopper who was more of a spectator.

I would have liked if they made a focus on chopper , like to see him end a war between humans and animals thanks to his DF ability, or questionning his relationship with human but ultimately joining luffy back again. 

Instead we have luffy saving a kid to  show him that friendship is great and that he must take chopper again because muh friendship (even tho the kid original problem wasn't the distrust on his friends but on humans and pirates)... so much original ...

Even Toe want me to hate luffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 23, 2019)

Thinking about joining the OP mafia game. But I never played before. Is it hard to learn?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Thinking about joining the OP mafia game. But I never played before. Is it hard to learn?



shouldn't be too hard to get the hang of.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Thinking about joining the OP mafia game. But I never played before. Is it hard to learn?


I actually got into mafia once I joined NF. It isn't very difficult to get the hang of it, it is always fun and great times. You should definitely join.
It makes you think out of the box. Those mind games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 23, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I actually got into mafia once I joined NF. It isn't very difficult to get the hang of it, it is always fun and great times. You should definitely join.
> It makes you think out of the box. Those mind games.



I have never tried mafia. Might try the next time WAD hosts, but I never have the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 23, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I have never tried mafia. Might try the next time WAD hosts, but I never have the time


You will be the perfect person to play mafia. I am serious, with your deductive skills and certain kind of attitude you can easily be a natural at it at first time even though you've never tried it before.
Join this game coming up if you're interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 24, 2019)

@Shrike wouldn't be better if DD had moustache?


----------



## Shrike (Feb 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Shrike wouldn't be better if DD had moustache?



No


----------



## Gledania (Feb 24, 2019)

Shrike said:


> No



A beard then ?


----------



## Garcher (Feb 24, 2019)

wouldn't it be better if Gledania had a red rep bar


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 24, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> wouldn't it be better if Gledania had a red rep bar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 24, 2019)

It wouldn't change the fact that drake > Law 







I won't forgive oda for off paneling this


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2019)

Dofla could pull off a beard


----------



## DeVision (Feb 24, 2019)

Rob Lucci style? No thanks.
Doffy is better of the way he is.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Rob Lucci style? No thanks.
> Doffy is better of the way he is.



interesting you're a bayern fan but from Holland?


----------



## Garcher (Feb 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> interesting you're a bayern fan but from Holland?


Holland?


----------



## DeVision (Feb 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> interesting you're a bayern fan but from Holland?



Bayern fan, but not from Holland. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Bayern fan, but not from Holland. XD



My bad I thought you were from Holland for some reason lol


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2019)

Man Utd vs Liverpool


----------



## Garcher (Feb 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> My bad I thought you were from Holland for some reason lol


Let's act as if you didn't confuse the Croatian flag with the Dutch one


----------



## Gledania (Feb 24, 2019)

Shiba is a tier specialist


----------



## Garcher (Feb 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> Imo reps "goodies" are unfair since some ppl practice reps circles and some don't. Hence reps don't mean quality posts anymore.
> 
> Just sayin'


Rep didn't mean quality posts since ratings were introduced

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 24, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Rep didn't mean quality posts since ratings were introduced



Why repwhoring then? 

I admit it confuses me


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 24, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Rep didn't mean quality posts since ratings were introduced


Repwhoring was a thing long before ratings got introduced.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 24, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Repwhoring was a thing long before ratings got introduced.



And was forbidden back then...


----------



## Garcher (Feb 24, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Repwhoring was a thing long before ratings got introduced.


You miss the point 

In the past people repped you when they liked/agreed/whatever your post. After ratings were introduced, they have been used for that.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 24, 2019)

Nothing wrong with repwhoring


----------



## DeVision (Feb 24, 2019)

@T.D.A wtf is wrong with United's players today. It's like someone haxed them.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> Imo reps "goodies" are unfair since some ppl practice reps circles and some don't. Hence reps don't mean quality posts anymore.
> 
> Just sayin'



What are reps circles?



DeVision said:


> @T.D.A wtf is wrong with United's players today. It's like someone haxed them.


I know man. Glad we came away with a draw.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> What are reps circles?
> 
> 
> I know man. Glad we came away with a draw.



"Private" circles in which "members" give each other as much reps they can to boost their reps stats.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I know man. Glad we came away with a draw.



Much deserved. Liverpool will slip again, won't they? City will take the crown again.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 24, 2019)

I like rep, and I don't mind repping posters.

I never understood however, how people hold on to it for dear life and its apart of who they are. Certain members are so addicted to rep its astounding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Feb 24, 2019)

Rep is the best thing about NF

fill that spiral


----------



## Mariko (Feb 24, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Rep is the best thing about NF
> 
> fill that spiral


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> "Private" circles in which "members" give each other as much reps they can to boost their reps stats.



Interesting. I always wondered how certain members got so much rep.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Interesting. I always wondered how certain members got so much rep.



It depends on the section as well. Some sections are stingy with giving out rep or don't care about it, others are all about MUH REP, and some others are repwhoring. Some sections have fun with leaving rep msgs etc. It's just a 'section culture' thing mostly.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 24, 2019)

These days you can even get rep with points


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2019)

Nataly said:


> These days you can even get rep with points



The spiral does look good when it's like this


----------



## Nataly (Feb 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The spiral does look good when it's like this


That might be the final spiral look; and if I am not mistaken, some higher ranks that only a few users have contain some golden sparkle in the end of the spiral. However, I haven't noticed that myself , to be honest.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 24, 2019)

A lot of starving spirals around here


----------



## shaantu (Feb 24, 2019)

I like bars more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2019)

Nataly said:


> That might be the final spiral look; and if I am not mistaken, some higher ranks that only a few users have contain some golden sparkle in the end of the spiral. However, I haven't noticed that myself , to be honest.



What's stopping someone putting the spiral into their usertitle?


----------



## Soca (Feb 24, 2019)

Y'all gotta get on that pink bar wave


----------



## Nataly (Feb 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> What's stopping someone putting the spiral into their usertitle?


Nothing, I would imagine, as long as it is the appropriate size (which the spiral you showed is, but it isn't transparent)


----------



## Mariko (Feb 24, 2019)

Soca said:


> Y'all gotta get on that pink bar wave



Not available on the light skin though


----------



## Soca (Feb 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> Not available on the light skin though


Yea can't do anything about that


----------



## Mariko (Feb 24, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yea can't do anything about that



I know


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2019)

Soca said:


> Y'all gotta get on that pink bar wave



Where's that?


----------



## Soca (Feb 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Where's that?


On the allure skin


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> Not available on the light skin though



Even in the Allure Skin, you have the spiral not the pink bar.


----------



## Soca (Feb 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Even in the Allure Skin, you have the spiral not the pink bar.


You have spirals on


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2019)

Soca said:


> You have spirals on


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Nothing, I would imagine, as long as it is the appropriate size (which the spiral you showed is, but it isn't transparent)



testing on mine. does it work?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> testing on mine. does it work?


Yes, it looks good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Yes, it looks good



Introducing the fake spiral rep. SMILE version


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2019)

But alas it is now off.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 24, 2019)

That didn't last long, haha


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2019)

Nataly said:


> That didn't last long, haha



Can't have the repwhores get their hands on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Feb 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Can't have the repwhores get their hands on it.


Nataly is the biggest repwhore in this thread


----------



## Mariko (Feb 24, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Nataly is the biggest repwhore in this thread


----------



## shaantu (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Nataly is the biggest repwhore in this thread



That's because you're repping her all the time wanting her attention.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> That's because you're repping her all the time wanting her attention.


I repped her back once when she repped me. 

She is actually one of the people I am least interested getting involved with (for good reasons)


----------



## Mariko (Feb 24, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> I repped her back once when she repped me.
> 
> She is actually one of the people I am least interested getting involved with (for good reasons)



Try Ouibus.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> Try Ouibus.


is this a french meme or something


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> I repped her back once when she repped me.
> 
> She is actually one of the people I am least *interested getting involved with* (for good reasons)



involved in what?


----------



## Garcher (Feb 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> involved in what?


any kind of interaction


----------



## Mariko (Feb 24, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Marie said:
> 
> 
> > Try Ouibus.
> ...



@Chloe Are you a french meme or something?


----------



## Skylar (Feb 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Why ?  Gin didn't sink anywhere. He was still on his boat last time we saw him.



Didn't most of Don  Krieg's fleet sink in the grand line or am  I remembering this wrong? 



This one is like One Piece's anthem. I don't think any other OST has been used as much as this one. 




Gledania said:


> Film 9 ost where pretty great , and the film too. It's a remake of drum island, it's  worth looking  This is the film that gave us the ace rescue ost and otohime death



I really liked that movie. I'm  a sakuga fan so it was eye candy to see Luffy vs Musshuru with such  fluid animation. Look at this beauty 


One of the best animated OP fights for me was a part of Luffy vs Chinjao in episode of Sabo. Wish I could find the cut scene to link it here. 



Gledania said:


> As for chopper kingdom yup they are the most Re used tho I put him too as a meh film .
> 
> Luffy was focused on during the entire film and not chopper who was more of a spectator.
> 
> ...



D-don't hate Luffy! 

Agree on the rest. 

What is your movie rank list?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 24, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Didn't most of Don  Krieg's fleet sink in the grand line or am  I remembering this wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@Shiba D. Inu  Jealous are you?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Shiba D. Inu  Jealous are you?



Complete


----------



## Skylar (Feb 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Shiba D. Inu  Jealous are you?



Should I be worried?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Complete



Who's who?  

Edit:

Anyway, during the golden age the best duo was me and @giantbiceps

We were the Dumb and Dumber of the section.

The Romeo and *Julie*tte of memes.

The Bonnie and Clyde of cynism.

The Tom and Jerry of lololol....

Too bad he turned like a perverted hobo...


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> Who's who?



Boruto @Gledania 
Sarada @Tendou Izumi 
Mitsuki @shaantu


----------



## Skylar (Feb 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Boruto @Gledania
> Sarada @Tendou Izumi
> Mitsuki @shaantu


----------



## Gledania (Feb 24, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Didn't most of Don Krieg's fleet sink in the grand line or am I remembering this wrong?



Nope they followed gin on a boat.



Tendou Izumi said:


> What is your movie rank list?



1 Baron oomatsuri > Amazing. Nothing bad on it ... exept : WTF IS AN OLD DUDE AND HIS KIDS DOING ON A DANGEROUS ISLAND ??? Like the guy say he's a pirate , and his children are his crew member ... 2 of them are like 8 year old ... he travel grandline like yeah it's ok ... No it's not.

2 Z : It was a great film. But putting aside Z and his crew , the marines , and strawhats ... The other characters weren't that much interesting. No real involvement , no real development. I mean , I felt bored between the first meeting with Z and the last fight ... there was nothing interesting bar ao kiji apparence.

3 Strong world. I liked a lot except two details : Sanji and Zoro's oppenent were ridiculous (I couldn't take seriously that scientist ...) and shiki too weak for what he is supposed to be.

4 Film 4 (the one with a race). Absolutely nothing bad on it. Maybe the beginning was slow but the bounty hunter and the other chars were all interesting.

5 Chopper remake : Amazing.

6 Karakuri castle , it's funny. You will enjoy it but you should not take seriously the major vilain.

then comes film 1 2 and 3. I felt more nostalgia watching them , and they had cool moment. But they weren't that good nor that bad.

Film 5 is a waste (cursed sword). Film one piece 3D and alabasta remake too.

I didn't watch one piece gold.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Nope they followed gin on a boat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will try watching Karakuri castle as I don't think I've watched that one. Thanks for the rec! 

Gold really didn't meet my expectations. So much hype and budget dedicated to that movie and in the end it was pretty meh , There were cool parts for sure but the script of the movie was pretty lacking. I didn't feel connected to the characters except maybe for Karina.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> Who's who?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



So like Kaido and Big Mum then.


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 24, 2019)

Marie and Biceps are the same.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Chloe Are you a french meme or something?


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 24, 2019)

What happened to Juvia? Anyone remember her? Another Shanks and Kidd fan bit the dust


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 24, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> What happened to Juvia? Anyone remember her? Another Shanks and Kidd fan bit the dust


Shanks *and* Zeref fangirl ?


----------



## MO (Feb 24, 2019)

Nataly said:


> That didn't last long, haha


nataly how did your rep grow so fast? what rep circle are you apart of so I can join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Feb 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 25, 2019)

@shaantu 

This place is full of law fans, and almost no drake's one. 

Whenever I say drake > Law I feel like this :


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 25, 2019)

MO said:


> nataly how did your rep grow so fast? what rep circle are you apart of so I can join.



Zoro FC


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> This place is full of law fans, and almost no drake's one.


maybe Drake could try being a better, more interesting, character


----------



## Gledania (Feb 25, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> maybe Drake could try being a better, more interesting, character



He will


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> He will


hard to do that off panel


----------



## Gledania (Feb 25, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> hard to do that off panel



That's oda being merciful on sanji and law.

He won't let draks beat them now , it's too soon.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 25, 2019)

Admiral Gang Rep Circle  (AGRC)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @shaantu
> 
> This place is full of law fans, and almost no drake's one.
> 
> Whenever I say drake > Law I feel like this :


just as Shiba said, Drake isn't interesting character so he has no fans lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 25, 2019)

shaantu said:


> just as Shiba said, Drake isn't interesting character so he has no fans lol




Just wait you all


----------



## faisal1989 (Feb 25, 2019)

silent hill 2 was and still the best survivor horror game ever
the story was so sad and emotional
i miss team silent


----------



## Garcher (Feb 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Just wait you all


the only way Drake can be cool is if he is actually working undercover for Akainu


----------



## Gledania (Feb 25, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> the only way Drake can be cool is if he is actually working undercover for Akainu


I would chose that over him working for kaido tbh ...


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @shaantu
> 
> This place is full of law fans, and almost no drake's one.
> 
> Whenever I say drake > Law I feel like this :



When you open a pack of gum with your friends around.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 25, 2019)

Finally, my emote was added

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 25, 2019)

Good one. 

And about time Pepe got his own section. :smugpepe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 25, 2019)

How was your day?


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 25, 2019)

I feel Shanks in my bones.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 25, 2019)

Korean Zoro

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 25, 2019)

Don't know who made these but they're quality.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 25, 2019)

Korean Luffy


----------



## Mariko (Feb 25, 2019)

K Zoro is really good.

On the other hand Luffy is meh.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> *Luffy is meh*.





Joining the Zoron army are we ?


----------



## DeVision (Feb 25, 2019)

What's the difference between KLuffy and JLuffy? Only the hands.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 25, 2019)

Korean Nami


----------



## Mariko (Feb 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Korean Nami



Wait, did you draw them?


----------



## God Movement (Feb 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> K Zoro is really good.
> 
> On the other hand *Luffy* is meh.


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 25, 2019)

God Movement said:


>


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wait, did you draw them?



No I wish. If I could draw like that, I'd become a mangaka.


----------



## Gianfi (Feb 25, 2019)

@Gledania why did you dislike my post? I though you loved me


----------



## Gledania (Feb 25, 2019)

Gianfi said:


> @Gledania why did you dislike my post? I though you loved me




What are you talking about ? I didn't dislike shit !

Stop making false accusations.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mariko (Feb 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> No I wish. If I could draw like that, I'd become a mangaka.



No need to be skilled to draw awesome mangas though.

See One by exemple. 

It's a matter of good ideas/stories.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 25, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu hey can I have your opinion on something? hey, stop ignoring me


----------



## Gledania (Feb 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> K Zoro is really good.
> 
> On the other hand Luffy is meh.



Just admit you joined us already. You're a hidden zoro fan too. 

We will welcome you in our homeland :


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 25, 2019)

God Movement said:


> @Shiba D. Inu hey can I have your opinion on something? hey, stop ignoring me



I think he is busy, he told me he's got new media to explore


----------



## Mariko (Feb 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Just admit you joined us already. You're a hidden zoro fan too.
> 
> We will welcome you in our homeland :



I always like Zoro though


----------



## Gledania (Feb 25, 2019)

Ok , WHY IS THE DOGE BANNED AGAIN ???


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Ok , WHY IS THE DOGE BANNED AGAIN ???


----------



## Soca (Feb 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Ok , WHY IS THE DOGE BANNED AGAIN ???


flaming


----------



## God Movement (Feb 25, 2019)

Post must have been deleted, can’t find it


----------



## Gledania (Feb 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> flaming



is freechoice ban related with that too ?


----------



## Soca (Feb 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> is freechoice ban related with that too ?


They didn't target the same person but they were both banned for flaming.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 25, 2019)

This is the 3rd time, since the beginning of 2019, where he get banned for insult/flam/bating 

The doge is on fire this year


----------



## God Movement (Feb 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> This is the 3rd time, since the beginning of 2019, where he get banned for insult/flam/bating
> 
> The doge is on fire this year



With all of that flaming he’s doing he’s literally on fire.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> No need to be skilled to draw awesome mangas though.
> 
> See One by exemple.
> 
> It's a matter of good ideas/stories.



True, but One still needed a manga artist later on so that it could go mainstream. But yeah story + ideas are the main thing which is why One Piece was able to become successful since the art sucked in its early days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 25, 2019)

How many times do you need to get banned before you're perma banned?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> How many times do you need to get banned before you're perma banned?



So it have something to do with the number of bans ? I tought it was related to the gravity of the act , and not the quantity.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> So it have something to do with the number of bans ? I tought it was related to the gravity of the act , and not the quantity.



I dunno, depends on the forum. Though if there isn't a max no. of bans, it's not really much of a deterrent to stop flaming and doing ban worthy stuff which is why members like Shiba keep doing it.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> How many times do you need to get banned before you're perma banned?





Gledania said:


> So it have something to do with the number of bans ? I tought it was related to the gravity of the act , and not the quantity.



Perm ban is a thing though.

How many ppl actually were?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I dunno, depends on the forum. Though if there isn't a max no. of bans, it's not really much of a deterrent to stop flaming and doing ban worthy stuff which is why members like Shiba keep doing it.



I guess it's not the same thing to be ban'd 10 in a year and 10 in ten year...


----------



## Gledania (Feb 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Perm ban is a thing though.
> 
> How many ppl actually were?



I know only 3 people.

Erkan (who went to millenium forum , got perma ban , get here , perma section banned again , and now hide in oro jackson) and Pandamo ... pandasomething (a previous mod who was involved on illegal things) and khaleesi (racism).

Oh and a certain finalbeta. Tho I don't know why ...

Edit : oh yeah for stalking


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> I guess it's not the same thing to be ban'd *10 in a year* and 10 in ten year...



If you're banned 10 times in a year you should be banned for 1 year or perma banned depending on the severity. Lol.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I know only 3 people.
> 
> Erkan (who went to millenium forum , got perma ban , get here , perma section banned again , and now hide in oro jackson) and Pandamo ... pandasomething (a previous mod who was involved on illegal things) and khaleesi (racism).
> 
> Oh and a certain finalbeta. Tho I don't know why ...



A mod was involved in illegal things?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> A mod was involved in illegal things?



Yeah flirting with a minor or something like this.


Heard he made everyone believe he was a girl.

And Shiba called him mom


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yeah flirting with a minor or something like this.
> 
> 
> Heard he made everyone believe he was a girl.
> ...



 great mod selection process


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 25, 2019)

@Gledania Millenium Forums any good? You have an account there?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania Millenium Forums any good? You have an account there?



Yes I have an account.

No it's not *that *good. Or to be more precise : not anymore. The activity is dead ...


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yes I have an account.
> 
> No it's not *that *good. Or to be more precise : not anymore. The activity is dead ...



Looks ugly.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 25, 2019)

We got a Kaido emote

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Feb 25, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> We got a Kaido emote



I want this :


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I want this :


Suggest it here:


----------



## Nataly (Feb 25, 2019)

I should make more OP emotes


----------



## Fel1x (Feb 25, 2019)

is @Gilgamesh permamently banned?


----------



## MO (Feb 25, 2019)

Can we get a big mom blob emote with Napoleon on it?


----------



## Nataly (Feb 26, 2019)

This can be considered my favorite Zoro fanart


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Garcher (Feb 26, 2019)

Shiba's problem is that an smod has it out for him


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> We got a Kaido emote



Perfect for Gled


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 26, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Shiba's problem is that an smod has it out for him



Don't we all have that problem?


----------



## Garcher (Feb 26, 2019)

TheWiggian said:


> Don't we all have that problem?



Not anymore


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 26, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Not anymore



We still have. Shiba deserved his ban and shouldn't cry throught his lackeys


----------



## Garcher (Feb 26, 2019)

TheWiggian said:


> We still have. Shiba deserved his ban and shouldn't cry throught his lackeys


Santi and him have been enemies long before he became staff and he literally said he is waiting for an opportunity to ban him 

I am on good terms with Santi though


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 26, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Santi and him have been enemies long before he became staff and he literally said he is waiting for an opportunity to ban him
> 
> I am on good terms with Santi though




He is generally not liked by any of the staff so that's a weak excuse


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Shiba's problem is that an *smod has it out for him*



If you're a repeat offender, bound to happen.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 26, 2019)

TheWiggian said:


> He is generally not liked by any of the staff so that's a weak excuse


Excuse for what? 
I am not saying he didn't do anything he can be held accountable for (I don't know what he did this time), I merely say someone with ban powers is paying "special attention" to him so harsh punishment doesn't surprise me


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2019)

MO said:


> Can we get a big mom blob emote with Napoleon on it?









Harder than I thought though...


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Excuse for what?
> I am not saying he didn't do anything he can be held accountable for (I don't know what he did this time), I merely say *someone with ban powers is paying "special attention" *to him so harsh punishment doesn't surprise me



That's his job.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Garcher (Feb 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> That's his job.


Hard informative 

I don't get why you guys reply to me and act like you disagree despite actually agreeing that he has a  (somewhat self-inflicted) bias against him at this point


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Hard informative
> 
> I don't get why you guys reply to me and act like you disagree despite actually agreeing that he has a  (somewhat self-inflicted) bias against him at this point



You're trying to portray him as being unfairly treated.


----------



## Soca (Feb 26, 2019)

good mornin


----------



## shaantu (Feb 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> good mornin


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2019)

My drug

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Feb 26, 2019)

>paper cup


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> >paper cup



?


----------



## Soca (Feb 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> My drug


gotta get you an ice cap


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> gotta get you an ice cap



Na I don't have coffee.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Feb 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> My drug





Just bought a nespresso machine and realize they only make.... espresso. fml >__<


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2019)

@shaantu @Marie 

I hate you both


----------



## shaantu (Feb 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @shaantu @Marie
> 
> I hate you both


you hater


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2019)

shaantu said:


> you hater



Drake > law


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2019)

I'll remember your names yall traitors


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'll remember your names yall traitors



?????


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'll remember your names yall traitors



?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2019)

Marie said:


>


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 26, 2019)

@God Movement

I haven't heard any howling from a certain someone in the OL. Have you?


----------



## God Movement (Feb 26, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> @God Movement
> 
> I haven't heard any howling from a certain someone in the OL. Have you?



It has been a lot more quiet around here recently...hmmmmmmm strange


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2019)

@Yamato 

He and someone where banned for flaming. It's the third fucking time since 2019 started.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2019)

No more tier specialist


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Yamato
> 
> He and someone where banned for flaming. It's the third fucking time since 2019 started.



Are you Fake News Morgan?


----------



## Shrike (Feb 26, 2019)

Weiss was just trying to catch Pokemon and stumbled into a ban.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Yamato
> 
> He and someone where banned for flaming. It's the third fucking time since 2019 started.


who else was banned


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> who else was banned



freechoice but for flamming someone else ( not sure if it's just occurred the same day or in the same thread).


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Are you Fake News Morgan?



Soca told us yersterday 

Stop projecting [HASHTAG]#endofact2 [/HASHTAG]


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2019)

Maybe this will cheer you up @Marie

*When @Gledania  gets Tier Specialist spammed

*
@Soca @shaantu @Pocalypse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Maybe this will cheer you up @Marie
> 
> *When @Gledania  gets Tier Specialist spammed
> 
> ...



Get out with your cheers you traitor 

I'll get my revenge soon! 

Or not


----------



## shaantu (Feb 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Get out with your cheers you traitor
> 
> I'll get my revenge soon!
> 
> Or not


who betrayed you


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2019)

shaantu said:


> who betrayed you



Nobody actually. 

But I feel like I was.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nobody actually.
> 
> But I feel like I was.


why do you feel like you were


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2019)

shaantu said:


> why do you feel like you were





TDA didn't vote for my NF chans (even if it is fair enough -they were ugly). 

I feel like ridiculous now.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Get out with your cheers you traitor
> 
> I'll get my revenge soon!
> 
> Or not


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Maybe this will cheer you up @Marie
> 
> *When @Gledania  gets Tier Specialist spammed
> 
> ...



Nice work and spot on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## shaantu (Feb 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> TDA didn't vote for my NF chans (even if it is fair enough -they were ugly).
> 
> I feel like ridiculous now.


you can't be mad at him for that... it should motivate you to draw even better next time


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2019)

You miss himI see...


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2019)

shaantu said:


> you can't be *mad at him* for that... it should motivate you to draw even better next time



Am I? 

And yes, I'm more motivated than never


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2019)

shaantu said:


> you can't be mad at him for that... it should motivate you to draw even better next time



I pictured the vivi sig speaking and making the wink in the end.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> TDA didn't vote for my NF chans (even if it is fair enough -they were ugly).
> 
> I feel like ridiculous now.



I liked your drawings. Only someone with artistic skill could draw this


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I liked your drawings. Only someone with artistic skill could draw this



Wait, isnt it supposed to be anonymous though?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wait, isnt it supposed to be anonymous though?



I can recognise your art style lol.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I can recognise your art style lol.



Not my question -and my NF chan boy was with it, and since you've already seen it it was obvious.

I said drawings are supposed to be anons for the contest iirc.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Not my question -and my NF chan boy was with it, and since you've already seen it it was obvious.
> 
> I said drawings are supposed to be anons for the contest iirc.



They're posted  anonymously if that's what you mean?

Otherwise I'm confused as to what you mean.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> They're posted  anonymously if that's what you mean?
> 
> Otherwise I'm confused as to what you mean.



I'm confused too.

I thought submissions should be anon.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2019)

Anyway, if we can share during the contest I prefer my @Shrike chan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Anyway, if we can share during the contest I prefer my @Shrike chan



I don't think they are too strict on anonymity. I found this:



Bontakun said:


> *Announcement:*
> 
> I've been thinking about anonymity. And in respect to the history of -chan development, we should allow drafts in the contest thread. That way people can build upon each others' ideas. After all, -chans and other fan-made waifus are usually created in a collaborative way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I don't think they are too strict on anonymity. I found this:



Aww okok. 

I missed it. Not like I really give a shit though, I just thought it was "forbidden" so the contest is "fair".

I wonder why they anon the submissions then, sounds not logic...


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Aww okok.
> 
> I missed it. Not like I really give a shit though, I just thought it was "forbidden" so the contest is "fair".
> 
> I wonder why they anon the submissions then, sounds not logic...


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2019)

My everyday mind life though...


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> My everyday mind life though...


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2019)

This is how I picture @Shrike in real life :


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2019)

@Gledania How was your day?


----------



## Shrike (Feb 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Anyway, if we can share during the contest I prefer my @Shrike chan



Woooooow, I love it Ella!



Will sig it


----------



## Shrike (Feb 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> This is how I picture @Shrike in real life :



I have larger eyes. Not accurate.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania How was your day?



Good. I went to university. Worked a bit. 

I came back and slept a bit. Found out most student there have a hard time speaking English , even more than me but have a good level in dutsh (wich isn't my case). If I knew I have to studdy dutch un belgium I wouldn't have come in this country.


France seem's a better choice.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I have larger eyes. Not accurate.



Hey !

Wanna make some bet on the next chapter ? Haven't done one in a while.

Do you think big mom will attack udon next chapter ? (let's bet on whether she does it or not  )


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Good. I went to university. Worked a bit.
> 
> I came back and slept a bit. Found out most student there have a hard time speaking English , even more than me but have a good level in dutsh (wich isn't my case). If I knew I have to studdy dutch un belgium I wouldn't have come in this country.
> 
> ...



Which country are you originally from? You already know Arabic, French and English so your language levels are already pretty elite.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Woooooow, I love it Ella!
> 
> 
> 
> Will sig it



Lol no. 

The day I get a tablet I'll do a better one, this one sucks.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Which country are you originally from? You already know Arabic, French and English so you're language levels are already pretty elite.



Algeria.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol no.
> 
> The day I get a tablet I'll do a better one, this one sucks.



Where is the "get out" rating when you need it




Gledania said:


> Hey !
> 
> Wanna make some bet on the next chapter ? Haven't done one in a while.
> 
> Do you think big mom will attack udon next chapter ? (let's bet on whether she does it or not  )



Let's not, but tell me who takes down Drake


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Which country are you originally from? You already know Arabic, French and English so you're language levels are already pretty elite.



Not sure for his english though


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2019)

Shrike said:


> but tell me who takes down Drake



I'm being optimistic but I don't want Drake to fight the mugiwara.

I would prefer he face kaido in the end. ( Tho I won't mind if he defeat Law's ass before )

If someone have to defeat him ... and I say *if ...* then it would be either law , either Sanji , either Zoro.

And I hope not


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Not sure for his english though



What about *YOUR *english ????


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I'm being optimistic but I don't want Drake to fight the mugiwara.
> 
> I would prefer he face kaido in the end. ( Tho I won't mind if he defeat Law's ass before )
> 
> ...



Drake is the coolest guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What about *YOUR *english ????



Mine is like Shanks tier.

Yours is more around Drake's.

Are you happy?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2019)

What do you think about it @Shiba D. Inu 

Oh wait...


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2019)

Did you watch alita battle angel ?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2019)

@Gledania you've just turned me gold bar amigo. 

I'll remember it (can't rep I'm 24'd)


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Did you watch alita battle angel ?



I did, what a glorious shit!

Nan mais c'était quoi cette merde sérieux?

Et pourquoi ils ont fait une tête de dessin animé à la nana?

Et c'est quoi cette histoire à la con?

Worst movie these past years.

Edit: Give "American Gods" a try. J'ai vu la première saison et c'est vraiment pas mal. Faut prendre le temps de rentrer dedans mais après c'est prenant. Tu devrais test.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Which country are you originally from? You already know Arabic, French and English so *you're* language levels are already pretty elite.


*your

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nan mais c'était quoi cette merde sérieux?



Moi j'étais bof bof. Not really bad , not really good. How the dude died in the end was stupid tho (let's save him to kill him again  ) the mother had 0 char development then she dies ... on  a box....



Marie said:


> Et pourquoi ils ont fait une tête de dessin animé à la nana?



They wanted to give her the same eyes with the manga version.

I really didn't care tbh because she was a robot in the end.


Marie said:


> Edit: Give "American Gods" a try. J'ai vu la première saison et c'est vraiment pas mal. Faut prendre le temps de rentrer dedans mais après c'est prenant. Tu devrais test.



I'll see. But before I need to start Vikings.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'm confused too.
> 
> I thought submissions should be anon.


It was supposed to be anonymous; but, after the announcement of people being allowed to share their sketches to get others' opinions, that notion pretty much vanished. It was also confusing to me, but oh well. I, for instance, can say with confidence who drew 6 out of 8 entries based on shared sketches and art styles.
I still have to vote before the deadline


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> *your


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Feb 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Gledania you've just turned me gold bar amigo.
> 
> I'll remember it (can't rep I'm 24'd)



Noooooo, gold bars have negative connotations because of Shiba lol. Time to turn on that spiral.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I'm being optimistic but I don't want Drake to fight the mugiwara.
> 
> I would prefer he face kaido in the end. ( Tho I won't mind if he defeat Law's ass before )
> 
> ...



Why do you think he joined Kaido in the first place if he only wants to take him down? I would understand if Kaido was the big bad of the OPverse, so he as someone righteous might want to infiltrate, but since he is just one of the 4 Emperors, I don't see it. He must be using Kaido's strength and crew for something else.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Algeria.



Nice. My best friend is Algerian.


----------



## MO (Feb 26, 2019)

I don't get how no one in that courtroom is laughing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blacku (Feb 26, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Excuse for what?
> I am not saying he didn't do anything he can be held accountable for (I don't know what he did this time), I merely say someone with ban powers is paying "special attention" to him so harsh punishment doesn't surprise me



You don’t have contact with Weiss Via discord


----------



## Garcher (Feb 26, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> You don’t have contact with Weiss Via discord


that's correct


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> You don’t have contact with Weiss Via discord


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

what does  T.D.A means ?



For me : *T*ake my *D*ick you *A*sshole !


----------



## shaantu (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> what does  T.D.A means ?
> 
> 
> 
> For me : *T*ake my *D*ick you *A*sshole !


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


>


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> what does  T.D.A means ?
> 
> 
> 
> For me : *T*ake my *D*ick you *A*sshole !



It definitely doesn't mean that.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It definitely doesn't mean that.



Take Down Admiralgang ?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> what does  T.D.A means ?
> 
> 
> 
> For me : *T*ake my *D*ick you *A*sshole !


----------



## DeVision (Feb 27, 2019)

Gled, something is really wrong with you. 

It means Till Death, Arsenal. @T.D.A


----------



## Soca (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> what does  T.D.A means ?
> 
> 
> 
> For me : *T*ake my *D*ick you *A*sshole !


stop using your english lessons for profanity


----------



## Shrike (Feb 27, 2019)

Soca said:


> stop using your english lessons for profanity



It's just his dirty teenage mind


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Gled, something is really wrong with you.
> 
> It means Till Death, Arsenal. @T.D.A



That's worse than @Gledania.

What does T.D.A stand for? It's a secret. :ho


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> That's worse than @Gledania.
> 
> What does T.D.A stand for? It's a secret. :ho



Take down admiralgang

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> That's worse than @Gledania.
> 
> What does T.D.A stand for? It's a secret. :ho



Did you hear this @Pocalypse?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

*T*rafalgar Law > *D*rake >* A*t best a dead weasel


----------



## shaantu (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> *T*rafalgar Law > *D*rake >* A*t best a dead weasel


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Take down admiralgang



No


----------



## Shrike (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> *T*rafalgar Law > *D*rake >* A*t best a dead weasel



The hell is this?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wait, isnt it supposed to be anonymous though?


Yeah it's supposed to be anonymous now that voting has started. Anyone who goes through the post history of the contest can figure out whose NF-chan is whose but still useful for anyone who hasn't been following developments to have a neutral view. So that's not yours. It's by an anonymous submitter until the contest is over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Shrike said:


> The hell is this?



TDA?


----------



## Shrike (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> TDA?



TDA is The Dark Age


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Feb 27, 2019)

it's only wednesday
it's only wednesday
it's only wednesday


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

The Dumb Autist

The Devil awaken


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Shrike said:


> TDA is The Dark Age


----------



## Shrike (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


>



I'd say Trade and Development Agency, but I am sure it's based on that game


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

It's not any of those things lol.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

He likes japanese though, so it maybe should be read from right to left: ADT


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

The Dirty Ass.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The Dirty Ass.



Stop it you perv


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> He likes japanese though, so it maybe should be read from right to left: ADT



Except usually horizontal text in Japanese is left to right.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The Dirty Ass.



Stop objectifying me.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

The delicious apple


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Except usually horizontal text in Japanese is left to right.



I didn't mean text though, but mangas.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

The dancing aligator
The delicate angel
The dangerous Alien


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The dancing aligator
> The delicate angel
> The dangerous Alien



What do you want it to be?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> What do you want it to be?



I don't know.
Wgat do you want it to be ?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I don't know.
> Wgat do you want it to be ?



I know what it means.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Did you hear this @Pocalypse?





T.D.A = The Devil's Advocate


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I know what it means.



Inb4 you don't, Oda like


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Inb4 you don't, Oda like



Je ne suis pas Oda.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie has 955 posts itt and Gledania has 924

Who's going to reach the 1k milestone first? Will the youthful exuberance of Gledania give him the advantage or Marie's tried and tested experience prevail? 

Stay tuned. I will be keeping an eye on such an important landmark in OL history.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Marie has 955 posts itt and Gledania has 924
> 
> Who's going to reach the 1k milestone first? Will the youthful exuberance of Gledania give him the advantage or Marie's tried and tested experience prevail?
> 
> Stay tuned. I will be keeping an eye on such an important landmark in OL history.



Ok 45 posts to go!


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ok 45 posts to go!



aaaaaaaaaand Mariko makes the first move! Now it's 956! 

What is Gledania's response?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Je ne suis pas Oda.



"Je n'suis pas Oda" like "I'm not Oda" (and not I am not Oda -even if both are correct)


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 27, 2019)

Mariko even made the 8000th post itt,

that exceptional skill


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> aaaaaaaaaand Mariko makes the first move! Now it's 956!
> 
> What is Gledania's response?



Don't push him, he'll post about dicks thirst and ass again.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Don't push him, he'll post about dicks thirst and ass again.



I remember you having a fine ass Mariko, have you still got it?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Mariko even made the 8000th post itt,
> 
> that exceptional skill



Lol, where do you see that?


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol, where do you see that?



Underneath your signature there's a hashtag number. Next to quote and reply. That shows the post count of a thread. Your post was [HASHTAG]#8000[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I remember you having a fine ass Mariko, have you still got it?



I see you're helping me in my 1000 posts road! 

We're not in the BH though, and I don't wanna be ban'd...

Like Doge san.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Underneath your signature there's a hashtag number. Next to quote and reply. That shows the post count of a thread. Your post was [HASHTAG]#8000[/HASHTAG]



Lol I never saw this. 

Indeed.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> I see you're helping me in my 1000 posts road!
> 
> We're not in the BH though, and I don't wanna be ban'd...
> 
> Like Doge san.



PM 

Yeah I just our conversation is giving you a foothold in this race 

but I'm [HASHTAG]#teamMariko[/HASHTAG]


----------



## shaantu (Feb 27, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Marie has 955 posts itt and Gledania has 924
> 
> Who's going to reach the 1k milestone first? Will the youthful exuberance of Gledania give him the advantage or Marie's tried and tested experience prevail?
> 
> Stay tuned. I will be keeping an eye on such an important landmark in OL history.


@Kinjin go make a new convo thread so no one gets 1000 posts


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 27, 2019)

39 most posts to go for the fine ass Mariko. 

Can Gledania make the greatest comeback in OL history?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Underneath your signature there's a hashtag number. Next to quote and reply. That shows the post count of a thread. Your post was [HASHTAG]#8000[/HASHTAG]



Do you participate to the Katakuri's contest btw? You seem to ba a serious fan...


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Do you participate to the Katakuri's contest btw? You seem to ba a serious fan...



I am waiting for my pencils to arrive from Amazon


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> @Kinjin go make a new convo thread so no one gets 1000 posts



Intruder


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> @Kinjin go make a new convo thread so no one gets 1000 posts



Go study son. This is an adult convo


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I am waiting for my pencils to arrive from Amazon



Lol, what kind I'm curious?

As I just said @Shrike I'd like to buy myself some Copic Ciao, but they're really expensive


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

@Marie Feets ????


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol, what kind I'm curious?
> 
> As I just said @Shrike I'd like to buy myself some Copic Ciao, but they're really expensive



Graded pencils. A set of 6 I think. I can't get these from the local shops and I can't be arsed to go to town this week.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Marie Feets ????



You don't like fine sneakers?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Graded pencils. A set of 6 I think. I can't get these from the local shops and I can't be arsed to go to town this week.



Don't know them. Are they specific to manga drawings? And are they expensive?


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 27, 2019)

Decided not to take my car in order to get to Athens square and I met my ex


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Don't know them. Are they specific to manga drawings? And are they expensive?



Graded as in every pencil has a different shade and no just drawing pencils, nothing manga specific. I only bought them for these contests and nah they're cheap.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Decided not to take my car in order to get to Athens square and I met my ex



Wait, do you live in Greece Del san?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Graded as in every pencil has a different shade and no just drawing pencils, nothing manga specific. I only bought them for these contests and nah they're cheap.



Aww okok. I'll give an eye.

Here the ones I'd want so much (not this specific set though, but the full one):

Edit: link doesn't work, just wait a minute

Edit: here:


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wait, do you live in Greece Del san?



Yeah I am a hot Greek man


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> You don't like fine sneakers?



.... I guess ... you don't really mind the fact that some people walk with naked feets , trough the hot sand of Africa because they can't buy shoes and you show them how rich you are by exposing your sneakers.

I mean , of course the bourgeois don't care about that....




Of course I won't judge you


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> @Kinjin go make a new convo thread so no one gets 1000 posts


I actually plan to make a new convo when we reach 10k posts.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Yeah I am a hot Greek man



My sister lives there too... And I'd like to visit her this summer.


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> My sister lives there too... And I'd like to visit her this summer.


What ? In Athens ? What is she doing in Greece ?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> .... I guess ... you don't really mind the fact that some people walk with naked feets , trough the hot sand of Africa because they can't buy shoes and you show them how rich you are by exposing your sneakers.
> 
> I mean , of course the bourgeois don't care about that....
> 
> ...



I'd walk naked feets if I lived in Africa. 

But I don't.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> What ? In Athens ? What is she doing in Greece ?



Yes. She does many things. She's currently working for a local newspaper iirc. I should ask her again cause she changes jobs alot.

Edit: or a French-Greek newspaper I don't remember exactly.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> "Je n'suis pas Oda" like "I'm not Oda" (and not I am not Oda -even if both are correct)



I sucked at French, barely managed to get a B in GCSEs.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I sucked at French, barely managed to get a B in GCSEs.



What do you speak in general? By speak I mean you don't need to check in googlr trans every times.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I sucked at French, barely managed to get a B in GCSEs.



And I got a CWX in DF47FPOGs²  

Mre srsly, what's that shit "GCSEs" ffs?


----------



## shaantu (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What do you speak in general? By speak I mean you don't need to check in googlr trans every times.


you mean native language?


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Yes. She does many things. She's currently working for a local newspaper iirc. I should ask her again cause she changes jobs alot.
> 
> Edit: or a French-Greek newspaper I don't remember exactly.


Well there isn’t a French Greek newspaper. I’d know that well since I work for the company that’s makes all the paper distribution in Greece


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What do you speak in general? By speak I mean you don't need to check in googlr trans every times.



He speaks "TDA", in which he got a A+ in GCSEs


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> you mean native language?



That's something you speak since birth ,no ?
My native language is arab , but I speak french very well (because french school)


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Well there isn’t a French Greek newspaper. I’d know that well since I work for the company that’s makes all the paper distribution in Greece



Well, I'll ask her later. I'm sure about her working for a news paper though, but I don't remember which one.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> And I got a CWX in DF47FPOGs²
> 
> Mre srsly, what's that shit "GCSEs" ffs?



GCSEs is the exams we do during high school when we're 15-16 years old.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> GCSEs is the exams we do during high school when we're 15-16 years old.



Which means?

I mean, our languages classes here are called like "English classes", "Spanish classes" and on...


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 27, 2019)

Dellinger posting here is a welcome change.

I'm sure it has nothing to do with a certain someone's ban


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Well, I'll ask her later. I'm sure about her working for a news paper though, but I don't remember which one.


How long has she been here ?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> How long has she been here ?



Hmm around 6/7 years I'd say... 

Maybe a bit more.


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Dellinger posting here is a welcome change.
> 
> I'm sure it has nothing to do with a certain someone's ban


Well shit happens. I mean I broke up with her last year before enlisting to the army. Haven’t seen her for like 8 months and the first time I chose to go for a walk in the center since I usually take my car because it’s somewhat far, I suddenly see her. Thought of sharing it


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Hmm around 6/7 years I'd say...
> 
> Maybe a bit more.


So she knows Greek probably


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> So she knows Greek probably



Lol, yeah, I hope for her!


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What do you speak in general? By speak I mean you don't need to check in googlr trans every times.



Here's my answer:


----------



## DeVision (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Here's my answer:



And now record: "I am batman"


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 27, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Well shit happens. I mean I broke up with her last year before enlisting to the army. Haven’t seen her for like 8 months and the first time I chose to go for a walk in the center since I usually take my car because it’s somewhat far, I suddenly see her. Thought of sharing it


Did you talk to her or did you pretend not to see her?

I can relate to that. Imagine seeing your ex around every single day even though you dislike her.


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Did you talk to her or did you pretend not to see her?
> 
> I can relate to that. Imagine seeing your ex around every single day even though you dislike her.


Well we were together for like 4 years of course I talked to her. Though it was awkward as hell. Didn’t ask her much either


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 27, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Well we were together for like 4 years of course I talked to her. Though it was awkward as hell. Didn’t ask her much either


Yeah, it's a mood killer and can ruin your whole day.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> So she knows Greek probably



Got her. 

It was "Grece Hebdo" () a greek governmental newspaper in french (I was sure it was something french-related).


----------



## Nataly (Feb 27, 2019)

The user who makes the 10K post should create the new convo


----------



## DeVision (Feb 27, 2019)

Nataly said:


> The user who makes the 10K post should create the new convo



Or name it, at least.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 27, 2019)

no

there shouldn't be a new convo, it's a retarded practice


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Making the 10k post is totally random though.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> And now record: "I am batman"


----------



## Garcher (Feb 27, 2019)

what's better
a new thread every 2k posts like most other convos 

or one big thread with an absurd amount of posts


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Got her.
> 
> It was "Grece Hebdo" () a greek governmental newspaper in french (I was sure it was something french-related).


You should come to Greece so I can show you around


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Which means?
> 
> I mean, our languages classes here are called like "English classes", "Spanish classes" and on...



GCSE = General Certificate of Secondary Education


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> what's better
> a new thread every 2k posts like most other convos
> 
> or one big thread with an absurd amount of posts



Does it matter though? 

A convo is a convo no?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> You should come to Greece so I can show you around



Hehe thanks, but I got my sister there. 

But who knows...


----------



## Garcher (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Does it matter though?
> 
> A convo is a convo no?


a thread with a lot of posts is a thread with a lot of posts


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> GCSE = General Certificate of Secondary Education



Aw okok.

Like the Bac in France I guess...


----------



## Nataly (Feb 27, 2019)

I think the idea is that this convo has been on since 2016 and it is time for a new one. I doubt it will be set up with the same model of 'Reaching 2K-next.'


----------



## Garcher (Feb 27, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I think the idea is that this convo has been on since 2016 and it is time for a new one. I doubt it will be set up with the same model of 'Reaching 2K-next.'


Why is it time for a new one? Please elaborate.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

I can't believe @Sasuke has posted in this thread.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Why is it time for a new one? Please elaborate.



Because new is the new new


----------



## Nataly (Feb 27, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Why is it time for a new one? Please elaborate.


It will be more exciting, it will feel like a fresh start, it can bring more activity in this specific thread. This is just how I see it.

Moreover:



Kinjin said:


> I actually plan to make a new convo when we reach 10k posts.


​


----------



## Garcher (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Because new is the new new


new is the new shit


----------



## Garcher (Feb 27, 2019)

Nataly said:


> It will be more exciting, it will feel like a fresh start, it can bring more activity in this specific thread. These is just how I see it.
> 
> Moreover:
> ​


so there's no reason


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Nataly said:


> It will be more exciting, it will feel like a fresh start, it can bring more activity in this specific thread. These is just how I see it.
> 
> Moreover:
> ​



Moreover, spring is coming! 



Ye Xiu said:


> new is the new shit


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> so there's no reason



Do you actually need a reason to repwhore? 

No. 

Purposeless shits are the better.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Moreover, spring is coming!


It is, isn't it 

I, honestly, can't wait for a change of atmosphere soon


----------



## Mob (Feb 27, 2019)

adidas > nike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

mob said:


> adidas > nike



Hmm depends on what product range we're talking about.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Whoever hits 10k, I'll give them a prize.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> a new thread every 2k posts


----------



## Garcher (Feb 27, 2019)

mob said:


> adidas > nike

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Whoever hits 10k, I'll give them a prize.


*[Prediction]*

T.D.A. will get the 10K post but will give it to Marie


----------



## Mob (Feb 27, 2019)

adidas isnt just a brand its way of life

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 27, 2019)

Stop posting my pictures


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Good pic of @Shiba D. Inu and @Ye Xiu


----------



## shaantu (Feb 27, 2019)

That pose is called Slavic catch in my country


----------



## Mob (Feb 27, 2019)

admiralgang HQ


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Aww okok. I'll give an eye.
> 
> Here the ones I'd want so much (not this specific set though, but the full one):
> 
> ...



I meant sketching pencils


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Nataly said:


> *[Prediction]*
> 
> T.D.A. will get the 10K post but will give it to Marie



*[Prediction] *After intense spamming by Marie and Gledania for the 10k post, Nataly posts at the last second to steal the win.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 27, 2019)

10k is too long to make new threads. 

5k is a better number. I preferred the old system where Rezbot would make a new thread after 2k posts.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I can't believe @Sasuke has posted in this thread.


You never heard of the OLC gang which used to reign over this place? There's one member of them who still posts in the OL nowadays.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You never heard of the OLC gang which used to reign over this place? There's one member of them who still posts in the OL nowadays.



No idea who the OLC gang are. I just remember Sasuke from the Naruto section days.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

Hope that baldy queen is getting beaten soon.. hate his bald face.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> *[Prediction] *After intense spamming by Marie and Gledania for the 10k post, Nataly posts at the last second to steal the win.


No, I am not a regular and I will never do that. 
I've won many threads before and rather give them away


Pocalypse said:


> 10k is too long to make new threads.
> 
> 5k is a better number. I preferred the old system where Rezbot would make a new thread after 2k posts.


It is like that (2K) in at least three sections that I'm aware of


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 27, 2019)

The one who gets the 10000th post will get to make the new convo obviously. Uncertain after how many posts there will be a new one though. We can still discuss it, there's no rush.



T.D.A said:


> No idea who the OLC gang are. I just remember Sasuke from the Naruto section days.


Basically the YonkoSet/AdmiralGang of that era


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

@Kinjin 

What kind of rivalry was in the naruto section ? ( the kind of Zoro/law , Zoro/sanji, yonko/admirals , Mihaek/shanks)


----------



## Garcher (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Kinjin
> 
> What kind of rivalry was in the naruto section ? ( the kind of Zoro/law , Zoro/sanji, yonko/admirals , Mihaek/shanks)


Minato vs Itachi was big


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Kinjin
> 
> What kind of rivalry was in the naruto section ? ( the kind of Zoro/law , Zoro/sanji, yonko/admirals , Mihaek/shanks)



Uchiha clan vs everyone


----------



## Garcher (Feb 27, 2019)

Itachi > Minato btw


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> The one who gets the 10000th post will get to make the new convo obviously. Uncertain after how many posts there will be a new one though. We can still discuss it, there's no rush.
> 
> 
> Basically the YonkoSet/AdmiralGang of that era



Surprised Sasuke was a One Piece fan


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 27, 2019)

Pairing wars as well @Gledania.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 27, 2019)

naruto pairings were all shit

Kishimoto is probably gay


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> naruto pairings were all shit
> 
> Kishimoto is probably gay



He's married with kids.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> He's married with kids.


There are a lot of gay men who are married to a woman and have kids


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> No idea who the OLC gang are. I just remember Sasuke from the Naruto section days.



prime prediction thread days were legit AF, I remember you from then too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 27, 2019)

Btw @Shrike my bird is better than yours


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Sasuke said:


> prime prediction thread days were legit AF, I remember you from then too



Good to see you around. I was away for 7/8 years and had to hang with these guys now talking about some manga called 'One Piece'.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I meant sketching pencils



Speedreader my name is


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> He's *married with kids.*


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

Law X Robin
Zoro X tashigi
Sanji X pudding.
Luffy X Hancock (She will die if he don't)


Who ever disagree fight me IRL


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Sasuke said:


> prime prediction thread days were legit AF, I remember you from then too



Will you remember me though...


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

Sasuke said:


> prime prediction thread days were legit AF, I remember you from then too



MADAOOOOOO !!!


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Will you remember me though...



No


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Law X Robin
> Zoro X tashigi
> Sanji X pudding.
> Luffy X Hancock (She will die if he don't)
> ...



Come at me bro, blue prajeet here!


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> No



Why not.   

Cause I changed 10 times my username?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Why not.
> 
> Cause I changed 10 times my username?




White Rabbit>Mariko>Marie


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Why not.
> 
> Cause I changed 10 times my username?



Yes.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 27, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Btw @Shrike my bird is better than yours



My bird impales other birds on thorns. No way.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> White Rabbit>Mariko>Marie



Na Marie is the best name out of the 3.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Yes.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> White Rabbit>Mariko>Marie



I had others though...


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> I had others though...



Tell me more.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Tell me more.



Gledanie.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Tell me more.



Nope


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Gledanie.



TDIe


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

My previous names (on other forums)

 Gateau52 , Frittejuive31, and RoronoaKoyo12.

Oh and gledinos


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> My previous names (on other forums)
> 
> Gateau52 , *Frittejuive31*, and RoronoaKoyo12.



Life jail for antisemitism!


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


>



Wut ?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Wut ?



Edited for more clarity


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> My previous names (on other forums)
> 
> Gateau52 , Frittejuive31, and RoronoaKoyo12.
> 
> Oh and gledinos


 
I'll give you rights to T.D.G (The Dirty Gledania)


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

I had no Idea to what to put so I asked my sisters to give a word , so each of them did.
I combined the 2 in one word + my day of birth.
One was studying history and the other one was eating.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I had no Idea to what to put so I asked my sisters to give a word , so each of them did.
> I combined the 2 in one word + my day of birth.
> One was studying history and the other one was eating.



Life jail for antisemitism for your sister


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A


How did you post your voice ??


----------



## Fel1x (Feb 27, 2019)

TDA is probably Tite - dumbest author. Kubo has some real haters


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> TDA is probably Tite - dumbest author. Kubo has some real haters



Exept @T.D.A didn't watch bleach so try again


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> T.D.A
> 
> 
> How did you post your voice ??



Voice recorder using my phone, you can use  to upload it.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Exept @T.D.A didn't watch bleach so try again



huh? I read/watched all the big 3.


----------



## Fel1x (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Exept @T.D.A didn't watch bleach so try again


Kubo's legacy is too famous. even people who didn't read Bleach knows how hard he fucked up his manga


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> Kubo's legacy is too famous. even people who didn't read Bleach knows how hard he fucked up his manga



I read Bleach though, don't know what he's on about lol.


----------



## Fel1x (Feb 27, 2019)

also, this is the only B3 anime that was cancelled

It's strange that Rurouni Kenshin was cancelled too. The hell happened? Even it's fillers were good (except the last one)


----------



## Mob (Feb 27, 2019)

Bleach is the best of the big 3


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> Kubo's legacy is too famous. even people who didn't read Bleach knows how hard he fucked up his manga



Poor Kubo though 

He's like the boogeyman of mangakas wannabe, if not life itself.


----------



## Fel1x (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Poor Kubo though
> 
> He's like the boogeyman of mangakas wannabe, if not life itself.


but even so, Kishimoto's Kaguya is worse than everything Kubo fucked up

But Oda won't ruin his manga. Trust me on this


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

@T.D.A


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Wait...


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wait...



Yes ?


----------



## Nataly (Feb 27, 2019)

Shrike said:


> My bird impales other birds on thorns. No way.


You wish


----------



## Mob (Feb 27, 2019)

Kubo created Kenpachi, most badass hst character put on a panel period, I wont tolerate troll king diss


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yes ?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


>


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


>



My job is done here.


----------



## Fel1x (Feb 27, 2019)

mob said:


> Kubo created Kenpachi, most badass hst character put on a panel period, I wont tolerate troll king diss


except Kenpachi was defeated by fodder level Ichigo in SS arc. but ok, after it Kenpachi was great

also Aizen > most of the Shonen villains or even all of them


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> except Kenpachi was defeated by fodder level Ichigo in SS arc. but ok, after it Kenpachi was great
> 
> also Aizen > most of the Shonen villains or even all of them



Tbh many Bleach chars were cool and pretty well designed.

Kubo turned just a shitty writter for some mysterious reasons.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Surprised Sasuke was a One Piece fan



I jumped on the Juan Piss train towards the end of Impel Down after years of shitting on it. Haven't really read it since Dressrossa ended though. Lost interest. Though I occasionally check the spoilers waiting for mah boi Teach to show up.



Marie said:


> Will you remember me though...


oui


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

Sasuke said:


> I jumped on the Juan Piss train towards the end of Impel Down after years of shitting on it. Haven't really read it since Dressrossa ended though. Lost interest. Though I occasionally check the spoilers waiting for mah boi Teach to show up.
> 
> 
> oui



Ofc you do.

Who wouldn't?


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 27, 2019)

Sasuke said:


> I jumped on the Juan Piss train towards the end of Impel Down after years of shitting on it. Haven't really read it since Dressrossa ended though. Lost interest. Though I occasionally check the spoilers waiting for mah boi Teach to show up.


Teach showed up 10 chapters ago. If you read the chapter, did it meet your expectations?


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Teach showed up 10 chapters ago. If you read the chapter, did it meet your expectations?



Oda did him justice with that post-skip design

now I'm just waiting for him to quake punch Shank's brain out of his anus


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @T.D.A



I don't understand.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


>



There's no prize for posting 1000 times.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 27, 2019)

Mariko with that solo


----------



## Mariko (Feb 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> There's no prize for posting 1000 times.



And?

Does it matter or something?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> And?
> 
> Does it matter or something?



Yes


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 27, 2019)

@T.D.A 

Do you watch the Peaky Blinders?


----------



## Nataly (Feb 28, 2019)

I have noticed that there is no thread for suggestions for the section. I find that odd. I remember seeing users making a few suggestion in this thread, but they can go unnoticed since it is a convo thread and can get many replies. I remember UB and Soca suggested in here the drawing contest, for example.
It would make more sense to have a separate thread for members' suggestions. I looked in all the stickies in Telegrams and OL, but haven't found anything related.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 28, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> @T.D.A
> 
> Do you watch the Peaky Blinders?



I've watched Season 1. Was a good watch.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Feb 28, 2019)

Today I had a case of about a high court taking a stand on a strange incindent .


 A dogue was left in a car and suddently start jumping exitedly for no reason , breaking the rear glass window , with one part of the broken glass flying and landing on a passer eye witch led him to remove the eye consequently ....

The picture showed that it was a shiba inu....

I had to fight against myself the whole cours to not laughs...


----------



## Gledania (Feb 28, 2019)

@shaantu Hey ! 

What do you study I'm curious


----------



## Shrike (Feb 28, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @shaantu Hey !
> 
> What do you study I'm curious



You finally have a normal avatar. It doesn't fit you though


----------



## Gledania (Feb 28, 2019)

Shrike said:


> You finally have a normal avatar. It doesn't fit you though



I always change avatar though it always the same characters. (Drake, Zoro , Bepo, gintoki ...)


----------



## shaantu (Feb 28, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @shaantu Hey !
> 
> What do you study I'm curious


hey
I'm studying logistics


----------



## DeVision (Feb 28, 2019)

Shrike said:


> You finally have a normal avatar. It doesn't fit you though



You say he's not normal? 
What do you have to say in your defence @Gledania ?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You say he's not normal?
> What do you have to say in your defence @Gledania ?



I don't care if it's normal or not.

Bepo is cool.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You say he's not normal?
> What do you have to say in your defence @Gledania ?



No, it's just that silly avatars are the best fit for Gleddy.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 28, 2019)

geez I'm dying


----------



## Mariko (Feb 28, 2019)

Shrike said:


> No, it's just that silly avatars are the best fit for Gleddy.



Found you a GF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 28, 2019)

shaantu said:


> geez I'm dying


wake up


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Feb 28, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 28, 2019)

Soca said:


>


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 28, 2019)

I like all the One Piece emotes apart from this one:



It's ott for me, surely there's a better Luffy laughter one out there


----------



## Soca (Feb 28, 2019)

I just want a gif option so I can use this lol


----------



## Shrike (Feb 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> Found you a GF



She's hot and very fashionable. On top of it all she is a talented musician and since she is an extrovert, she probably knows how to dance.

Winner chick.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 28, 2019)

Shrike said:


> She's hot and very fashionable. On top of it all she is a talented musician and since she is an extrovert, she probably knows how to dance.
> 
> Winner chick.



You noticed the DD style glasses right?


----------



## Shrike (Feb 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> You noticed the DD style glasses right?



Of course, that's the point


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 28, 2019)

Whoever is responsible (@Kinjin?) for the addition of these gets my props, finally a bit more OL representation in the emote roster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Feb 28, 2019)

@Ye Xiu 
Who's that on your ava ?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 28, 2019)

That's Natalia Poklonskaya, an ukrainian politician working for the russian government in Crimea.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 28, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> That's Natalia Poklonskaya, an ukrainian politician working for the russian government in Krim.



Just checked her political view ... her attractiveness went from 8/10 to 4/10


----------



## Garcher (Feb 28, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> That's Natalia Poklonskaya, an ukrainian politician working for the russian government in Crimea.


She is Russian


----------



## Garcher (Feb 28, 2019)

The Iron Princess


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 28, 2019)

Today, I was embarrassed


----------



## Gledania (Feb 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Today, I was embarrassed



TELL ME MORE !


----------



## MO (Feb 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Today, I was embarrassed


Feels bad.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 28, 2019)

Basically what happened was in the morning whilst taking the tube to work and only 15 mins or so away from the office I realised I left my work laptop at home lol. So then I had to do a U-turn, go back home, explain to my line manager what happened and request that I work from home since today was actually a busy day,  needed to meet a deadline so couldn't waste another hour travelling to the office.  all in all not a good look.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 28, 2019)

At least you could work from home, it is a useful option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Feb 28, 2019)

how embarrassing


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 28, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Whoever is responsible (@Kinjin?) for the addition of these gets my props, finally a bit more OL representation in the emote roster.


You can thank @Rinoa for it  I only put them forward.

More will get added in the future, although not any time soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 28, 2019)

Whoever made the Akainu one must hate him lol.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Whoever made the Akainu one must hate him lol.


why


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 28, 2019)

shaantu said:


> why



the proportions don't work imo, looks like a 'fat midget' tbh, pardon the language


----------



## Garcher (Feb 28, 2019)

cats are better than blobs just like Akainu is better than Kaido


----------



## shaantu (Feb 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> the proportions don't work imo, looks like a 'fat midget' tbh, pardon the language


idk, he looks like Akacat to me


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You can thank @Rinoa for it  I only put them forward.
> 
> More will get added in the future, although not any time soon.



I figured as much, but you are the one who suggested them, so you deserve some love too. 

@Rinoa you too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You can thank @Rinoa for it  I only put them forward.
> 
> *More will get added* in the future, although not any time soon.



This one should be

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Feb 28, 2019)

@Gledania 

Shiba now: Kappa


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> This one should be


I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Gledania
> 
> Shiba now: Kappa



......


.....


 ????


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 28, 2019)

When @Kinjin goes from Sasuke to:


----------



## Mariko (Feb 28, 2019)

Gledania said:


> ......
> 
> 
> .....
> ...


----------



## Gledania (Feb 28, 2019)

Marie said:


>





Yes I know ....

But I'm sure most people here didn't get the joke. Not just me.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 28, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yes I know ....
> 
> But I'm sure most people here didn't get the joke. Not just me.



Bah oui c'est une "private joke"

C'est quoi sur l'image?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> Bah oui c'est une "private joke"
> 
> C'est quoi sur l'image?



Un banc  (vide)


----------



## Mariko (Feb 28, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Un banc



Un ban


----------



## Gledania (Feb 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> Un ban


----------



## Mariko (Feb 28, 2019)

Gledania said:


>



Je perdais espoir...

Edit: que tu comprennes ma blague. Je précise avant que tu me demandes


----------



## Frosch (Feb 28, 2019)

I did not prepare myself psychologically for a no chapter week, help me find a temporary fix pls


----------



## Mob (Feb 28, 2019)

We still dont have Kizaru related emojis


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 28, 2019)

This tune was too dope, I don't know why it was never officially released smh @Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Six (Feb 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> This one should be


Who the hell approved that emote?


----------



## Brian (Mar 1, 2019)

We need a Kizaru cat to join


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 1, 2019)

@Pocalypse What pencil are you getting?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 1, 2019)

Snake said:


> Who the hell approved that emote?


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 1, 2019)

Time to bait the MHA section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> This tune was too dope, I don't know why it was never officially released smh @Soca


Sometimes a track doesn't fit well with the rest of the album or the artists just picks better songs. This one should've still been released separately tho, I love the beat.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 1, 2019)

Cynthia


----------



## DeVision (Mar 1, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Cynthia



Gonna turn on twich just to see her battle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Gonna turn on twich just to see her battle.


Paul got demolished by hers Garchomp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 1, 2019)

Name him


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 1, 2019)

I turn 24 today. I am an old ass man.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 1, 2019)

Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Mar 1, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> I turn 24 today. I am an old ass man.



What am I then? 

Happy birthday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 1, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> I turn 24 today. I am an old ass man.



Introducing @B Rabbit. Happy Birthday bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 1, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> I turn 24 today. *I am an old ass man.*



Happy B. kiddo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 1, 2019)

Happy Birthday B Rabbit. When do you level up to A Rabbit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Pocalypse What pencil are you getting?



12 pc sketching pencils by Essentials

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Mar 1, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> 12 pc sketching pencils by Essentials



Just bought some sketch pens and markers for the Katakuri contest (more a pretext than anything). 

Cost me around 60$ though. 

I'll buy more colors when needed (there are too much available)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Just bought some sketch pens and markers for the Katakuri contest (more a pretext than anything).
> 
> Cost me around 60$ though.
> 
> I'll buy more colors when needed (there are too much available)



You are a true artist 

I would be like Bobbins level of an artist - you and TDA are Yonkou level


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'd like to be
> 
> But thanks



Soon you will be  level

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 1, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Soon you will be  level



:wsm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 1, 2019)

I didn't even know there was a Sanji emote


----------



## faisal1989 (Mar 1, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Time to bait the MHA section.


Why


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 1, 2019)

It was always there but his Raidsuit makes him invisible.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 1, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Happy Birthday B Rabbit. When do you level up to A Rabbit?


Thank you! I would have to go to Cambridge, and that is a private school!


Nataly said:


> Happy Birthday


Thank you <3


DeVision said:


> What am I then?
> 
> Happy birthday.


You're young in spirit!


T.D.A said:


> Introducing @B Rabbit. Happy Birthday bro!


Thank you! Looks good!



Marie said:


> Happy B. kiddo.


Thank you master rabbit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Mar 1, 2019)

It's @B Rabbit birthday ?

Happy birthday bruh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 2, 2019)

So what do we already have as One piece emojis :

Luffy 
Zoro 
Sanji

Croco 

Mihawk 

Shanks 

Kaido 

Aka inu

and finally Urouge : 



We need : Bepo , Big mom , Law , Nami , Ussop , and Kizaru.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 2, 2019)

You forgot:



And also, we need Garp, and not Bepo.. XD


----------



## MO (Mar 2, 2019)

Happy belated birthday @B Rabbit


----------



## Mob (Mar 2, 2019)

this could be Bepo emoji


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Mob (Mar 2, 2019)

perfect


----------



## Mariko (Mar 2, 2019)

Please no.

Don't feed the bear.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> Please no.
> 
> Don't feed the bear.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 2, 2019)

@Gledania I am still confused by the voice note you sent me a few days ago


----------



## Gledania (Mar 2, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania I am still confused by the voice note you sent me a few days ago



I don't even remember it


----------



## DeVision (Mar 2, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania I am still confused by the voice note you sent me a few days ago



Wow.. How could you?! You stole @Shiba D. Inu 's stalker!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wow.. How could you?! You stole @Shiba D. Inu 's stalker!


----------



## DeVision (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Shrike (Mar 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> Please no.
> 
> Don't feed the bear.



Let the boy be


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 2, 2019)

@Gledania stop stalking


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 2, 2019)

What other manga is worth following every week?
Right now I'm only following One Piece & Shokugeki No Souma. ( & the new prince of tennis to a certain extent... - _ - )

Is  MHA manga any good?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 2, 2019)

Joe Maya said:


> What other manga is worth following every week?
> Right now I'm only following One Piece & Shokugeki No Souma. ( & the new prince of tennis to a certain extent... - _ - )
> 
> Is  MHA manga any good?



If you don't mind reading seinen, then read Kingdom.

For typical Shonen: My Hero Academia and Black Clover.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 2, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> If you don't mind reading seinen, then read Kingdom.
> 
> For typical Shonen: My Hero Academia and Black Clover.




i heard black clover manga is good...let's see but have to start from scratch though.
MHA probably i start the chapter after the 3rd season of the anime.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 2, 2019)

MHA is great. Watched all three seasons of anime in two weeks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Garcher (Mar 3, 2019)

Joe Maya said:


> Is  MHA manga any good?


If you aren't bothered by the fact that the MC is Green Naruto 
The manga is hit-or-miss in general

You can also try Edens Zero


----------



## Garcher (Mar 3, 2019)

@A Optimistic 
nice ava


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> @A Optimistic
> nice ava



Akainu is the best, long may he reign!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nox (Mar 3, 2019)

WARUDO WAIDO


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 3, 2019)

Nataly said:


> MHA is great. Watched all three seasons of anime in two weeks.




lol same. Just watch all 3 seasons last week, although I feel the 3rd season is a bit draggy. I'll probably pick up after the cliffhanger,someone in another forum already indicate which chapter it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 3, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> If you aren't bothered by the fact that the MC is Green Naruto
> The manga is hit-or-miss in general
> 
> You can also try Edens Zero




Deku can be annoying.
Bakugo  > all the way.

Isn't Eden Zero by the FT author? Feel betrayed by FT abrupt end. So much potential wasted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Mar 3, 2019)

Joe Maya said:


> Isn't Eden Zero by the FT author? Feel betrayed by FT abrupt end. So much potential wasted.


According to Hiro he has the plot better planned for this one


+ it's a space fantasy setting which is a lot cooler than FT's


----------



## Mariko (Mar 3, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Let the boy be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> According to Hiro he has the plot better planned for this one
> 
> 
> + it's a space fantasy setting which is a lot cooler than FT's



I read the first chapter or two but didn't seem like anything amazing.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I read the first chapter or two but didn't seem like anything amazing.



I was reading the entire first tome. Then I didn't feel it's for me so I stopped. 

Tho it wasn't bad.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I read the first chapter or two but didn't seem like anything amazing.


but Black Clover and MHA is amazing?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> but Black Clover and MHA is amazing?



MHA is rubbish atm, and Black Clover is entertaining.


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> MHA is rubbish atm


That training arc was pretty cool imo.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> MHA is rubbish atm, and Black Clover is entertaining.


Edens Zero is also entertaining though


----------



## Mariko (Mar 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> That training arc was pretty cool imo.



So Marc, how was your trip in Advisorland? The customs, the food, the ppl?


----------



## Garcher (Mar 3, 2019)

I am going to enjoy my trip to Konoha Court


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> So Marc, how was your trip in Advisorland? The customs, the food, the ppl?


It was ok. Food was nice. I enjoyed the sun the most tho


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

@Soca Lol that didn't last long. Gave false hope to the Admiral Gang


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Soca Lol that didn't last long. Gave false hope to the Admiral Gang


3 weeks is long as hell


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Soca Lol that didn't last long. Gave false hope to the Admiral Gang



What do we need false hope for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 3, 2019)

Are you back for good or are you now only temporary a mod again? And is there an official policy or reasoning behind this course of action? I'm not sure what good unmodding gives, if it's only for 3 weeks.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> What do we need false hope for?



Your gang dropping like flies with bans etc.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Your gang dropping like flies with bans etc.





They will return soon I hope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Thinks I'll go with a Hawkins set next, a great character like him needs some love.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 3, 2019)

I would have liked a female Aka inu tbh


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Are you back for good or are you now only temporary a mod again? And is there an official policy or reasoning behind this course of action? I'm not sure what good unmodding gives, if it's only for 3 weeks.



Well I never retired, I was just on a break from mod duties for a while. You're allowed to take some time off if you have proper reasons, whether it be for real life stuffs or if you're feeling overwhelmed or something 



Gledania said:


> I would have liked a female Aka inu tbh


So she could lose her memories and turn into Luffy's side piece? Pass


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I would have liked a female Aka inu tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> So she could lose her memories and turn into Luffy's side piece? Pass





You know what ? You're right ... let's forget that ...


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> Well I never retired, I was just on a break from mod duties for a while. You're allowed to take some time off if you have proper reasons, whether it be for real life stuffs or if you're feeling overwhelmed or something



In other words you didn't want to babysit the OL while you were enjoying your Pina Colada at the beach of Hawaii.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I would have liked a female Aka inu tbh


he wouldn't be as awesome as an unimportant Vice Admiral though


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You know what ? You're right ... let's forget that ...


My man.



GrizzlyClaws said:


> In other words you didn't want to babysit the OL while you were enjoying your Pina Colada at the beach of Hawaii.


Exacta Mundo. I was legit on my way back home to caribbean after I demoted myself because of real life shit going on lol it's too bad that I'm missing carnival but whatever I'm good now


----------



## Nataly (Mar 3, 2019)

Joe Maya said:


> lol same. Just watch all 3 seasons last week, although I feel the 3rd season is a bit draggy. I'll probably pick up after the cliffhanger,someone in another forum already indicate which chapter it is.


I absolutely agree about the third season. For me, it was first>second>third. The second one wasn't too bad, but I remember I was pretty much watching 1st season nonstop, it was much more interesting. Didn't get the same feels with the third one. 
If you want to pick up manga after watching anime, I was told starting from Chapter 110 will be helpful. I haven't started manga yet myself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

The 3rd season dragged? The pacing was crazy good in the 3rd season. There was only 1 filler episode that stretched things out of a bit but otherwise it was better than season 1 I think.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

If I could be anything in the OP world, I'd be a Celestial Dragon. They're living the good life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

What pleasure is there in being a slave master


----------



## Garcher (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> If I could be anything in the OP world, I'd be a Celestial Dragon. They're living the good life.


Even a Yonko would think twice before touching someone protected by the Admirals


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Even a Yonko would think twice before touching someone protected by the Admirals



170 countries paying gold to you every month, do whatever you want, above the law



 doflamingo's father really gave up that GOAT lifestyle?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

The slavery and their over the top cruetly is unnesscary af tho, wouldnt participate in that shenanigans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Second best OP career is being a shichibukai

Everything else is a pain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> The slavery and their over the top cruetly is unnesscary af tho, wouldnt participate in that shenanigans



You're basically gonna be like DD's dad then. You have the privileges to do what everyone else is doing but you don't actively participate in it and instead choose to bury your head in the sand for years pretending that your neighbours aren't fucked up individuals


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> You're basically gonna be like DD's dad then. You have the privileges to do what everyone else is doing but you don't actively participate in it and instead choose to bury your head in the sand for years pretending that your neighbours aren't fucked up individuals



Pretty much. Get a wife and some kids and never leave my house basically.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

Welcome back @Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Might peak out of my window if I see admirals and revolutionaries fighting in the Holy land for curiosities sake but thats about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> The slavery and their over the top cruetly is unnesscary af tho, wouldnt participate in that shenanigans


you would give up on slave concubines and stick to your inbred CD waifu?


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Pretty much. Get a wife and some kids and never leave my house basically.


Who's gonna be your wife? 



Pocalypse said:


> Welcome back @Soca


thanks


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> you would give up on slave concubines and stick to your inbred CD waifu?



yeah man, not a man of the slavery stuff 

will find one CD waifu and start a family and lever leave my house 

someone can just send me the monthly CD tribute through the mail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> Who's gonna be your wife?



if i understand the story correctly, i think CD's can only marry CD's so ima just accept the L and marry a CD woman 

gonna out my foot down day 1 and tell her no slaves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

being a yonkou sounds stressful

gotta worry about the other 3 yonkou

gotta worry about the marines

cant go to Raftel because you dont got the other road poneglyph

gotta worry about treason in your ranks

gotta worry about being overthrown one day

its just full time stress and anxiety

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> They will return soon I hope.



You should do a open recruitment call for new members to replace the old ones. Maybe then you'll have a chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> being a yonkou sounds stressful
> 
> gotta worry about the other 3 yonkou
> 
> ...



Not unless you're  who parties and gets drunk, stops wars, takes a stroll through Reverie like no fucks given, does whatever the hell he wants


----------



## Garcher (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Not unless you're  who parties and gets drunk, stops wars, takes a stroll through Reverie like no fucks given


and is paranoid of BB


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

worst career in OP is without a doubt being a revo. you gotta either win or you getting tortured for the rest of your life. didn't these 3 gentlemen realize they picked the wrong career path when they were hiding underground and realized they were about to declare war on a group of sociopaths? if im hiding in a tiny hole with less than 5 people plotting an attack on people that will torture you for the rest of your life if you get caught, im rethinking my life choices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> and is paranoid of BB



Akainu is paranoid of samurais


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

and Sengoku 

Once he told his ass to sit the hell down vs Shanks in MF, he did


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

Either Garp or Zoro. On par with elites in strength but don't have to worry about leadership and that sort of stuff. Can do their own thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> do you think CDs can fuck female marines/CP agents if they want?



interesting question, i think charlos would try that, since he literally just goes with whatever impulse he has at the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> if i understand the story correctly, i think CD's can only marry CD's so ima just accept the L and marry a CD woman


Those cd's have multiple wives. Pretty sure Homing was the only 1 with a regular wife and we were never told if she herself was a noble or a former slave.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> and Sengoku
> 
> Once he told his ass to sit the hell down vs Shanks in MF, he did


Because he respects hierarchy. If he had been Fleet Admiral back then, BB and Shanks would be a pile of ash now


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Not unless you're  who parties and gets drunk, stops wars, takes a stroll through Reverie like no fucks given, does whatever the hell he wants



shanks lives a good life true, if being a CD or a shichibukai didnt work out, i might pay his crew a visit and drop off my resume 

i just wanna relax somewhere in the OP world, is that too much to ask

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> interesting question, i think charlos would try that, since he literally just goes with whatever impulse he has at the time


I would request Momousagi as my personal bodyguard


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> Those cd's have multiple wives. Pretty sure Homing was the only 1 with a regular wife and we were never told if she herself was a noble or a former slave.



oh.

well if i can pick any OP girl, i'd pick vivi. i like her personality a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> I would request Momousagi as my personal bodyguard



have a lewd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> shanks lives a good life true, if being a CD or a shichibukai didnt work out, i might pay his crew a visit and drop off my resume
> 
> i just wanna relax somewhere in the OP world, is that too much to ask



Your best bet is to fuck all the bitches Stussy owns


----------



## Garcher (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> have a lewd


have another optimistic, I am sure you can reach 30k this year


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> being a yonkou sounds stressful
> 
> gotta worry about the other 3 yonkou
> 
> ...



Actually before WB died and the supernovas were a thing they were in a time of "peace". They weren't messing with each other, they were only building up their power and the marines only moved against them if they tried to collide with each other like when shanks went to meet whitebeard. 


Pocalypse said:


> Your best bet is to fuck all the bitches Stussy owns


I wonder if she actually owns any at all since she's a fake mistress


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> I wonder if she actually owns any at all since she's a fake mistress



Everyone knew who she was in the underworld so yeah she must have real whore houses.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

My first day as a CD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Everyone knew who she was in the underworld so yeah she must have real whore houses.



I imagine the hoes are the equivalent of mermaids in slave shops 






A Optimistic said:


> My first day as a CD.


Thought you weren't gonna be a slave master


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

what if i catch an std on my first day as a CD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

everyone in the mariejois groupchat will talk shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> not following Poc's suggestion of visiting Stussy's whore house, whats the point of being a god if you still need to go there


they are more experienced in their craft than the average woman


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> they are more experienced in their craft than the average woman





btw great stannis quote in ur sig, goes well wth the avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

Goddamn 


One day I hope to find someone as interested as op as this girl 



A Optimistic said:


> what if i catch an std on my first day as a CD



You're guaranteed to catch one as a CD. They probably pass around each others wives up there for fun and yours will be no more protected than the others


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

If you're a CD there's a big chance Dragon will cuck you Ava and Morgans will spread that shit around like wildfire. Do you want to be the CD who gets cucked?


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> If you're a CD there's a big chance Dragon will cuck you Ava and Morgans will spread that shit around like wildfire. Do you want to be the CD who gets cucked?


I think you stretched your avatar again men


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> I think you stretched your avatar again men



WHAT no IMPOSSIBLE! I cropped and resized just a tad bit!

sigh ...

if you or @T.D.A  can work your magic it would be great thanks


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

I will never get the hang of this and it kills me


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I will never get the hang of this and it kills me


Here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> Here



Ok that looks much better, I saved it and compared it with mine and I can see the difference 

btw how do you know the avatar is stretched? Have you seen these pics before to make a judgement? Either I'm blind or you guys have some great intuition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Ok that looks much better, I saved it and compared it with mine and I can see the difference
> 
> btw how do you know the avatar is stretched? Have you seen these pics before to make a judgement? Either I'm blind or you guys have some great intuition



Observations usually. You can tell it's not proportionate when it's really stretched out like yours was


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

Observation Haki

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

How do you know Avalon's Hawkins avatar isn't stretched out? hmpf


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> How do you know Avalon's Hawkins avatar isn't stretched out? hmpf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> How do you know Avalon's Hawkins avatar isn't stretched out? hmpf


Because everything looks proportionate unlike your last avatar with it's stretch out head lol


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


>



Btw does Hawkins have breasts in your pic?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Btw does Hawkins have breasts in your pic?



i assume it's his manly chest...i hope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> i assume it's his manly chest...i hope



That looks like a side boob to me man


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> That looks like a side boob to me man



idk man, i got this off google.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

That's a whole titty son


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> idk man, i got this off google.



Whatever floats your boat man, I ain't judging


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Whatever floats your boat man, I ain't judging



atleast my avatars are cropped properly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> That's a whole titty son



THANK YOU


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> atleast my avatars are cropped properly


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> That's a whole titty son



welp

then i guess hawkins got titties then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

poc, how do you have big avatar rights anyways, i didnt see u in any contests 

whats your secret? someone giving you points on the low?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

poc got quiet when asked how he got big avatar rights, do i need to tag azeruth so we can properly investigate this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> poc, how do you have big avatar rights anyways, i didnt see u in any contests
> 
> whats your secret? someone giving you points on the low?



I did the World Cup event last year and the christmas event but I didn't realize I had so many points until a few weeks ago so I applied for everything once I knew my amount


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

Ava when I log on this forum I scroll down to my sections, I probably look at what's going on at the top like once a week


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I did the World Cup event last year and the christmas event but I didn't realize I had so many points until a few weeks ago so I applied for everything once I knew my amount



love those random events that give you a bunch of CC points 

but bruh, id recommend waiting till Elusive Prizes are out, you get a discount so u can save points

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Ava when I log on this forum I scroll down to my sections, I probably look at what's going on at the top like once a week



ya i noticed that you find out about events when the sign up is over 

you and @MO are guilty of this

mo tryna sign up for events when the event is already over, ignores the giant banner on the top of the forum everytime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> love those random events that give you a bunch of CC points
> 
> but bruh, id recommend waiting till Elusive Prizes are out, you get a discount so u can save points



I have 0 points now anyway. When I saw I had 70 something points I went for big ava, sparkles and rep to finish off my remaining points


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I have 0 points now anyway. When I saw I had 70 something points I went for big ava, sparkles and rep to finish off my remaining points



bruh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> bruh



I may get run over by a bus tomorrow, at least I'll go out not regretting I never had a big avatar and sparkles


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

speaking of rep did i tell you i got negged for 15 million 

had a heart attack when i logged on and saw that 

thought it was a staff prank that was gonna last for a few hours at most, messaged a mod and was told it wasn't a prank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

Who negged you for 15 million and did you get it back?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

Yeah that Hawkins has a boob. Didn't know you were into that sort of stuff @A Optimistic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> speaking of rep did i tell you i got negged for 15 million
> 
> had a heart attack when i logged on and saw that
> 
> thought it was a staff prank that was gonna last for a few hours at most, messaged a mod and was told it wasn't a prank



Ah so the Yonkoset delivery finally arrived.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah that Hawkins has a boob. Didn't know you were into that sort of stuff @A Optimistic



it's 2019, i accept hawkins no matter if he got titties or not. he still the second best supernova

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Ah so the Yonkoset delivery finally arrived.



creative rating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

@Pocalypse How's your Katakuri?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Who negged you for 15 million and did you get it back?



It was @repbot

and nah Im not getting it back, was a staff decision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Pocalypse How's your Katakuri?



60% ish done, will finish the rest of tomorrow.

Yours?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

@Rep Bot 

i meant this guy not @repbot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> speaking of rep did i tell you i got negged for 15 million



>Still a fully filled swirling spiral.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> >Still a fully filled swirling spiral.


they only took 15 million, not all my rep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

@Rep Bot When are you doing the other members from the list I sent you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> they only took 15 million, not all my rep



> 15 million
> only


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> > 15 million
> > only

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> 60% ish done, will finish the rest of tomorrow.
> 
> Yours?



More or less done. It's quite basic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

Why are all the neggers from OL, happen to be from the Admiral Gang? @A Optimistic 

An inquiry is required.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Why are all the neggers from OL, happen to be from the Admiral Gang? @A Optimistic
> 
> An inquiry is required.



I've never been negged in the OL before so I wasn't aware that this was the case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

But idk, it's hard to say without knowing who you're referring to. Maybe you and said member have a conflict of some sorts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I've never been negged in the OL before so I wasn't aware that this was the case.





A Optimistic said:


> But idk, it's hard to say without knowing who you're referring to. Maybe you and said member have a conflict of some sorts?



I think other guys get negged more often but the times that I do it's because some dudes are neg triggered by some Admiral Gang vs Yonkoset BS. 

They know who they are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> they only took 15 million, not all my rep





You're kidding us right?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I think other guys get negged more often but the times that I do it's because some dudes are neg triggered by some Admiral Gang vs Yonkoset BS.
> 
> They know who they are.



It's okay. Just ignore people who neg you and keep making editing thread, we enjoy them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> You're kidding us right?



Nah I'm not. I'm sure Soca can confirm it.

There was also an Alley thread where everyone was laughing at me after it happened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

All spiral rep circles should have noticeable spiralling, otherwise circles like @Pocalypse just look like static images and fake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Why are all the neggers from OL, happen to be from the Admiral Gang? @A Optimistic
> 
> An inquiry is required.


I read your shit wrong and was so close to breaking the hammer off on you


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 3, 2019)

Avas legs.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Nah I'm not. I'm sure Soca can confirm it.
> 
> There was also an Alley thread where everyone was laughing at me after it happened.



How many reps do you have


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> How many reps do you have



15.5 million.

Had 5 million 2 months ago after the -15 million neg happened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> All spiral rep circles should have noticeable spiralling, otherwise circles like @Pocalypse just look like static images and fake.



My spiral is a real struggle spiral


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> It's okay. Just ignore people who neg you and keep making editing thread, we enjoy them.



I don't mind it but it happens to others too especially members who take more significant hits. It's 2019, who even still bothers negging people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

I think I have the same amount as Mariko. Are you on 4.5 million @Marie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> I read your shit wrong and was so close to breaking the hammer off on you



In what way can you read that post wrong? :ho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Avas legs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> In what way can you read that post wrong? :ho


thought it was the n word

I was like no not you too tda


----------



## Mariko (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> 15.5 million.
> 
> Had 5 million 2 months ago after the -15 million neg happened.



So you got 10 M reps in two months, while I got 5 in ten years...


----------



## Garcher (Mar 3, 2019)

if anyone wants to repcircle I still have available slots


----------



## Mariko (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I think I have the same amount as Mariko. Are you on 4.5 million @Marie



Yep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 3, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> if anyone wants to repcircle I still have available slots



Nope.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> So you got 10 M reps in two months, while I got 5 in ten years...



Pretty much. As @Pocalypse described with his edit above, I whored myself out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> thought it was the n word
> 
> I was like no not you too tda



Lol. It's okay you can ban me at the end of this month if you want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> So you got 10 M reps in two months, while I got 5 in ten years...


Did you not take part in the chinese new year contest? I swore you did


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> Did you not take part in the chinese new year contest? I swore you did



I was wondering why you liked my dice roll post. Then I found out my dice roll was getting me a 1 day ban.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Pretty much. As @Pocalypse described with his edit above, I whored myself out.



Whore King


----------



## Mariko (Mar 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> Did you not take part in the chinese new year contest? I swore you did



Yes, but I "only" got 100K (which was amazing for me)


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Soca happy to see me go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Pretty much. As @Pocalypse described with his edit above, I whored myself out.


Who do I have to whore myself out to, to get 10m rep in two months?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> Whore King



when u get negged for 15 million, you lose all shame and dignity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

MO said:


> Who do I have to whore myself out to, to get 10m rep in two months?



i aint tellin u

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I was wondering why you liked my dice roll post. Then I found out my dice roll was getting me a 1 day ban.


That shit was hilarious because moritsu also got it and we were gonna mod him in the courts


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

@Soca Ban me at the end of the month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> i aint tellin u


Tell me.


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Soca Ban me at the end of the month


wait why

where are you going?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> That shit was hilarious because moritsu also got it and we were gonna mod him in the courts



i cant lie it was pretty funny

first thing i said when i realized i was banned is "im getting clowned in the alley "

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

I am content tbh, I never expected I'd be at 4.5 million and that's with no rep circles 

It's my mission to fill out my circle before Luffy finds the One Piece.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 3, 2019)

wow, so many posts to catch up


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

MO said:


> Tell me.



okay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> wait why
> 
> where are you going?



To greener pastures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> okay


I'm expecting a pm soon.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> To greener pastures



You quitting? Don't quit.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I am content tbh, I never expected I'd be at 4.5 million and that's with no rep circles
> 
> It's my mission to fill out my circle before Luffy finds the One Piece.



Shameless edit plug:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> To greener pastures



Your ass stays here.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I am content tbh, I never expected I'd be at 4.5 million and that's with no rep circles
> 
> It's my mission to fill out my circle before Luffy finds the One Piece.



Let's do this 

Edit: can't be sure but I got almost all my reps (I'd say 70%) here in the OL an the rest in the KT, and I never repwhored nor did circles.


----------



## MO (Mar 3, 2019)

Empty spiral looks so ugly.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> Let's do this



Yessssssssssssssss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

MO said:


> Empty spiral looks so ugly.



Truthfully, it suits you


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

@T.D.A 

Oi don't fucking leave man. What happened?


----------



## MO (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Truthfully, it suits you


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> You quitting? Don't quit.



But seriously I need to go on a break and focus on a few other things and will be busy with commitments in RL.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

huh? why u leaving

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> But seriously I need to go on a break and focus on a few other things and will be busy with commitments in RL.



for how long? whos gonna make edit threads for us?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> @T.D.A
> 
> Oi don't fucking leave man. What happened?



Ppl generally ask bans when they've hard work/exams and they don't want to be disturbed...

Is that it TDA?


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> But seriously I need to go on a break and focus on a few other things and will be busy with commitments in RL.



Hop on during the weekend. I mean fair enough, but don't completely quit as in your last login date is like months gone by. Make a few posts.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 3, 2019)

Btw @T.D.A  I have a question,

Do you know how is written O'Tama or O'Kiku in japanese?


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> To greener pastures





GrizzlyClaws said:


> Your ass stays here.



tie him down boys


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 3, 2019)

can u atleast tell us how long u think u will be gone for? always sucks when ppl leave

still heartbroken after zatch left one day without notice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ppl generally ask bans when they've hard work/exams and they don't want to be disturbed...
> 
> Is that it TDA?



It's not work or exams related but similar lines of being occupied and focussing on RL relationships and activities.



Pocalypse said:


> Hop on during the weekend. I mean fair enough, but don't completely quit as in your last login date is like months gone by. Make a few posts.



Unlikely unfortunately. I want to stay offline, do bit of a social media detox.



Marie said:


> Btw @T.D.A  I have a question,
> 
> Do you know how is written O'Tama or O'Kiku in japanese?



お玉 = Otama
お菊 = Okiku
お = O



A Optimistic said:


> can u atleast tell us how long u think u will be gone for? always sucks when ppl leave
> 
> still heartbroken after zatch left one day without notice



Around 3 months I think. But depends. Last time I was out for years

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MO (Mar 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> still heartbroken after zatch left one day without notice


zatch..


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A, no 

But props to you, takes commitment to follow through with it. Until then, we'll keep having fun.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> But seriously I need to go on a break and focus on a few other things and will be busy with commitments in RL.



You'll be back before you know it 

Edit: Also, Ava's execution (of 15m rep) was


----------



## Nataly (Mar 3, 2019)

134 new messages 



A Optimistic said:


> 15.5 million.


That's all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

MO said:


> zatch..



You're usertitle isn't working.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

Nataly said:


> 134 new messages
> 
> 
> That's all



How much do you have?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> How much do you have?


See in the rep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

Nataly said:


> See in the rep

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Mar 3, 2019)

Nataly said:


> 134 new messages
> 
> 
> That's all



How much do you have?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> How much do you have?


I know what you did there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

Anyone want a custom usertitle and doesn't have points to buy one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 3, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I know what you did there



At this rate, I'll get your rep level in 20 years.

I trust you Oda. You've job to do.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Anyone want a custom usertitle and doesn't have points to buy one?



@Gledania needs some, so he can have a big ass bepo ava


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Gledania needs some, so he can have a big ass bepo ava



The offer is only for a custom usertitle and not a big ava.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 3, 2019)

@shaantu still alive bruh ?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The offer is only for a custom usertitle and not a big ava.



Bepo custom usertitle then?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> Bepo custom usertitle then?



Well he hasn't asked for it but instead pleaded for shaantu. So it's still up for grabs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> At this rate, I'll get your rep level in 20 years.
> 
> I trust you Oda. You've job to do.


No, I doubt it. You will get there much sooner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 3, 2019)

I want my chapter  . .


----------



## shaantu (Mar 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @shaantu still alive bruh ?


yeah, just been busy this weekend


----------



## Gledania (Mar 3, 2019)

shaantu said:


> yeah, just been busy this weekend


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I want my chapter  . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 3, 2019)

Suddenly I want it less ...


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Suddenly I want it less ...



The magazine preview always shows Luffy though


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> aww shit



We have a long time until then


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2019)

Soca said:


> aww shit



Not sure this is true but guess we'll wait and see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 3, 2019)

From what my eyes can tell, Kaido's intro in the newest volume clearly states he is the WSC.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 3, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> From what my eyes can tell, Kaido's intro in the newest volume clearly states he is the WSC.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 3, 2019)

This is for those that were trying to claim that his title was ambiguous and not clear cut like WBs or Mihawks


----------



## Shrike (Mar 3, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> This is for those that were trying to claim that his title was ambiguous and not clear cut like WBs or Mihawks



But what did we learn that is new?


----------



## MO (Mar 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You're usertitle isn't working.


Ik


----------



## DeVision (Mar 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You're usertitle isn't working.



Who corrected you the last time so I can tag him? Was it Poca?


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 4, 2019)

@MO

Your user title isn't working.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2019)

Your usertitle isn't working @MO


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 4, 2019)

Hey @MO


*Spoiler*: __ 



Your user title isn't working


----------



## Gledania (Mar 4, 2019)

Can someone tell @MO his user title isn't working ???


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Can someone tell @MO his user title isn't working ???



Sure. 

Yo @MO, I'm just passing on a message from Gledania. He says your user title isn't working.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 4, 2019)

Why are you guys spamming @MO


----------



## Gledania (Mar 4, 2019)

Because @MO is not aware that his user title is not working.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Because @MO is not aware that his user title is not working.



That's not true. He said:



MO said:


> Ik



"I know."

Isn't that right @MO


----------



## Gledania (Mar 4, 2019)

Shrike said:


> That's not true. He said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh ?
But I tought he tried to fix it and wrongly believed it worked... so I guessed it would be good to warn him once again ...

If not then sorry for the disturbing. . @MO...


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2019)

MO said:


> Ik



Symbolic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2019)

Went with Thai lunch today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soca (Mar 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Went with Thai lunch today


what you get


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> what you get



Chicken pad thai

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Mar 4, 2019)

I can live with a world without any kind of food, be it shawarma sushi fries or anything.

 But not pizza.  Pizza is life.



God bless Italia @Gianfi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Mar 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I can leave with a world without any kind of food, be it shawarma sushi fries or anything.
> 
> But not pizza.  Pizza is life.
> 
> ...


 Amen


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2019)

Pizza is overrated. Come at me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 4, 2019)

Pizza vs Sushi


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Pizza is overrated. Come at me




only if there's pineapple on it then it's considered trash.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 4, 2019)

Joe Maya said:


> Pizza vs Sushi



Easy. Pizza.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Easy. Pizza.



It depends I'd say.

Good sushis really can be great.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2019)

Anyone tried Chicago pizza? I had it in Chicago, place was called Giordano's. That was hench.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Mar 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Anyone tried Chicago pizza? I had it in Chicago, place was called Giordano's. That was hench.



I did. Heavy, but I liked it.


----------



## Gianfi (Mar 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Pizza is overrated. Come at me


Take it back  Unless you are talking about those weird pizze in the US with pineapple/ketchup etc Then ok, I agree it’s an insult to food


----------



## MO (Mar 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Went with Thai lunch today


I've seen Thai express around. I think there is one right next to my school. how is it?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 4, 2019)

@Marie let it


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2019)

MO said:


> I've seen Thai express around. I think there is one right next to my school. how is it?



Alright. A bit too sour for my liking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2019)

Gonna sketch @Nataly cos I need to practice drawing females. They're a pain to draw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2019)

RIP Dylan.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 4, 2019)

So easy to bait the DBS section lmao


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2019)

Damn, I got my best idea for the Kata contest just now... (Based on my first one though). 

I wont have enough time to dit it properly now.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Gonna sketch @Nataly cos I need to practice drawing females. They're a pain to draw.



Draw @Chloe instead. 

Pretty simple, it's like a fucking random bus with a fucking OUI written on its side. 

For some customization, you can make it burning down with me on its side laughing.


----------



## MO (Mar 4, 2019)

@Soca is super mod again.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> Draw @Chloe instead.
> 
> Pretty simple, it's like a fucking random bus with a fucking OUI written on its side.
> 
> For some customization, you can make it burning down with me on its side laughing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2019)

MO said:


> @Soca is super mod again.



He always was. Just undercovered.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2019)

MO said:


> @Soca is super mod again.





Marie said:


> He always was. Just undercovered.



He's too power hungry. The old geezer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Mar 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> He's too power hungry. The old geezer.


Can't stay from Mjolnir forever


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> He's too power hungry. The old geezer.



Basically, SMod > Mod >= Advisor

So being the first implies being the others (having them privileges).

In other words, Soca can downgrade at will, which doesn't mean he's no SM level anymore.

Let's say Advisor Soca is just base Soca.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> Can't stay from Mjolnir forever


----------



## Soca (Mar 4, 2019)

No worries


----------



## DeVision (Mar 4, 2019)

Well, that's not Mjolnir anymore.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2019)

@Soca there should be some advisor roles for the OL section.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Soca there should be some advisor roles for the OL section.




What's the point of the advisor tho ?

Just "advising" the other staff members?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What's the point of the advisor tho ?
> 
> Just "advising" the other staff members?



Advise and also able to represent the voice of the people for each section.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Soca there should be some advisor roles for the OL section.



I applied for it.

I didn't get it.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Soca there should be some advisor roles for the OL section.


we just had one


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> I applied for it.
> 
> I didn't get it.



Seems like no one from the OP section got it.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What's the point of the advisor tho ?
> 
> Just "advising" the other staff members?





T.D.A said:


> Advise and also able to represent the voice of the people for each section.



Exactly what I offered. (Among other things). 

My main argument/motivation was bringing here more democracy/representation


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2019)

shaantu said:


> we just had one



Soca doesn't count


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Seems like no one from the OP section got it.



From what I heard in the Alley many new advisors were fomer staff members... 

Not sure if true though.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> Exactly what I offered. (Among other things).
> 
> My main argument/motivation was bringing here more democracy/representation



Did they give reasons why you didn't get it?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2019)

@Gledania If you were given the platform to rectify or improve the section, what would they be?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 4, 2019)

WTF is this? XD


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Did they give reasons why you didn't get it?



Not really. Ane told me I was in the finalists but I dunno if she said that to be kind (and said it to all the others appliers).

My previous (sets) bans wern't really appreciated I guess, and I'm not that well known outside here TBH.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania If you were given the platform to rectify or improve the section, what would they be?




Who ever get banned see the picture of impel down and hanyabal mocking him.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania If you were given the platform to rectify or improve the section, what would they be?



More or less what Ane asked me, but for the whole forum.

So I went full politic.

Though Ane and Kenneth told me my suggestions were interesting.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Who ever get banned see the picture of impel down and hanyabal mocking him.


----------



## Soca (Mar 4, 2019)

We were only looking for 2 at the time iirc.


If there's a need for more later on just apply like last time. Easy PZ.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 4, 2019)

How much time is left for the doge to return ?


----------



## shaantu (Mar 4, 2019)

to be honest I don't think we need advisors for OL
if you are looking for ideas to improve the section then just make a thread and ask them, promoting someone to advisor position wouldn't change much imo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Mar 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> How much time is left for the doge to return ?


Long enough for you to live without him.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2019)

shaantu said:


> to be honest I don't think we need advisors for OL
> if you are looking for ideas to improve the section then just make a thread and ask them, promoting someone to advisor position wouldn't change much imo



If you could change some things what would it be?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> More or less what Ane asked me, but for the whole forum.
> 
> So I went full politic.
> 
> Though Ane and Kenneth told me my suggestions were interesting.



Are you allowed to reveal your suggestions to the public?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Gonna sketch @Nataly cos I need to practice drawing females. They're a pain to draw.


Oh my,  I am eager


T.D.A said:


> Seems like no one from the OP section got it.


You guys got a new mod instead, which is much better than getting an advisor for the section.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Oh my,  I am eager
> 
> You guys got a new mod instead, which is much better than getting an advisor for the section.



What are you Nataly? You're like a semi-mod/advisor


----------



## Nataly (Mar 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> What are you Nataly? You're like a semi-mod/advisor


I am simply a regular member


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I am simply a regular member


----------



## Gledania (Mar 4, 2019)

@shaantu this is for you  you know my kind of jokes.

(Dark joke incoming)


*Spoiler*: __ 



One day... a guy was having sexual intercourses with a girl with passion. The man never felt such enjoyment in his whole life : breaching every taboo, reaching insanity , exeeding any limit.... spreading his perversity all over the bed ... then when he finished , he took a rest and said : dear lord , such enjoyement such be forbidden.

The girl said :


*Spoiler*: __ 



I know daddy ...


----------



## shaantu (Mar 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> If you could change some things what would it be?


well I'm not a very creative person, so I can't tell lol
but contests seem like a good start, I wonder how many people will participate in the Katakuri art contest
also I was hoping to see that Davy Back Fight thing when someone wanted to revive it but looks like its dead again 

idk, maybe some quiz contest? but it probably wouldn't work well in here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @shaantu this is for you  you know my kind of jokes.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Are you allowed to reveal your suggestions to the public?



@Soca  Is my application message(s) still available somewhere? Just so I copy-paste it here....


----------



## Gledania (Mar 4, 2019)

shaantu said:


>



It was funny


----------



## shaantu (Mar 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> It was funny


funny? no
disgusting? sure


----------



## Nataly (Mar 4, 2019)

I didn't do anything


----------



## Soca (Mar 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Soca  Is my application message(s) still available somewhere? Just so I copy-paste it here....


You should still see your thread in the conference room.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> You should still see your thread in the conference room.



Link pls?

I don't find it anywhere (the convo room)


----------



## Soca (Mar 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> Link pls?
> 
> I don't find it anywhere (the convo room)


----------



## Gledania (Mar 4, 2019)

one week vacation


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> @T.D.A  here:  (concerning my application)
> 
> Edit: @Shrike it could also -eventually, interest you....
> 
> ...



I like the idea of forum referendums.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2019)

@Marie Perhaps the Advisor roles should have been voted in by regular members.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Marie Perhaps the Advisor roles should have been voted in by regular members.



Well, I do agree.

100%


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> New telegrams pic?



This is GOLD!!!


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 4, 2019)

What happened to Sanji?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> What happened to Sanji?



He's using the raid suit.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Marie Perhaps the Advisor roles should have been voted in by regular members.



This makes sense.. only for sections such as OL, and even then it's risky because you always have cliques. Circlejerking is strong on forum polls; don't underestimate the no-lifing abilities of people here.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> This is GOLD!!!


why only Robin has normal face


----------



## Gledania (Mar 5, 2019)

shaantu said:


> why only Robin has normal face



Better this way


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 5, 2019)

British actors Vs American actors


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 5, 2019)

@Gledania


----------



## Soca (Mar 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania


Had to adblock that.

His face is disturbing.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania



Don't tell me it's oda


----------



## Soca (Mar 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Don't tell me it's oda


Oda doesn't show his face so openly. That's one of his editors or some promoter dude.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania



Best cover ever


----------



## Shrike (Mar 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Don't tell me it's oda



Oda doesn't even show his face on interviews, he is usually been filmed from his back. Weird dude. It's just a Japanese thing.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 5, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Oda doesn't even show his face on interviews, he is usually been filmed from his back. Weird dude. It's just a Japanese thing.



Why is that ?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Don't tell me it's oda





Soca said:


> Oda doesn't show his face so openly. That's one of his editors or some promoter dude.




It's the main editor, Naito. The No.2 to Oda. Knows all the secrets


----------



## Gledania (Mar 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It's the main editor, Naito. The No.2 to Oda. Knows all the secrets



He knows the one piece ?  

He should. If Oda dies , at least he will tell us the end.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Why is that ?



Being humble is a Japanese thing. He is trying not to show that his ego has taken over.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 5, 2019)

@Gledania When are you posting the spoilers?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania When are you posting the spoilers?



why me tho ?


----------



## Amol (Mar 5, 2019)

What do you guys think off short haired Robin? 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gledania (Mar 5, 2019)

Amol said:


> What do you guys think off short haired Robin?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Long hair is better. But she's still wonderful


----------



## MO (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Mar 5, 2019)

@Marie You hate kidd.

At least we agree one something


----------



## DeVision (Mar 5, 2019)

Amol said:


> What do you guys think off short haired Robin?



I like long haired Robin better.
And aslo:


*Spoiler*: __ 









What happened with her boobs in the left picture?


----------



## Garcher (Mar 5, 2019)

Amol said:


> What do you guys think off short haired Robin?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


pics 2-4 looks pretty bad imo
pic 1 has this mature appeal that's attractive in another way than her current generic OP bombshell style


----------



## DeVision (Mar 5, 2019)

Did any of you read Cage of Eden?


----------



## Amol (Mar 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Long hair is better. But she's still wonderful


Robin with hime hair style is the best obviously. 


DeVision said:


> I like long haired Robin better.
> And aslo:
> 
> 
> ...


They shrank because Oda didn't draw them. Only Oda likes that unrealistic boob to body proportion. In my opinion making them too big actually makes them unattractive tbh tbf. 


Ye Xiu said:


> pics 2-4 looks pretty bad imo
> pic 1 has this mature appeal that's attractive in another way than her current generic OP bombshell style


There aren't many short haired Robin fanart available unfortunately. 
There is distinct lack of options here.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Marie You hate kidd.
> 
> At least we agree one something



I don't hate him.

I just don't give a sh*t.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> I don't hate him.
> 
> I just don't give a sh*t.


the Kid Clique has been out of touch with reality lately


----------



## Rep Bot (Mar 5, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @Rep Bot
> 
> i meant this guy not @repbot


Did I? 

Tbh, I have no idea what you are talking about since I have multiple personality disorder...



T.D.A said:


> @Rep Bot When are you doing the other members from the list I sent you?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 5, 2019)

@Gledania Lol, your ava is basically what I'm doing with katakuri 

Just a big ass sketch for now though...


----------



## Mob (Mar 5, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> the Kid Clique has been out of touch with reality lately


Just another KiDD doubter I see


----------



## Mariko (Mar 5, 2019)

mob said:


> Just another KiDD doubter I see



Kid is another Mihawk.

Some ppl like his design and they instant assume that he's top tier.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Kid is another Mihawk.
> 
> Some ppl like his design and they instant assume that he's top tier.



Calm down now ...

Mihawk doesn't hurt civilian


----------



## Mariko (Mar 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Calm down now ...
> 
> Mihawk doesn't hurt civilian



Exact, I give you that.


----------



## Mob (Mar 5, 2019)

Mihawk is so boring, hes nothing like Kidd


----------



## Mariko (Mar 5, 2019)

mob said:


> Mihawk is so boring, hes nothing like Kidd



I give you that too.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 5, 2019)

mob said:


> Just another KiDD doubter I see


Kid won't surpass Akainu


----------



## Gledania (Mar 5, 2019)

mob said:


> Mihawk is so boring, hes nothing like Kidd



What did kidd beside :
1 ) Hurting fodders like brownbeard
2 ) Getting his ass beated by meme crew
3 ) and by kaido
4 ) Getting betrayed by Apoo ...
3 ) Cat fighting with luffy over who left more blocks ... and btw we all now he will never defeat luffy .

At least Mihawk fought with shanks in the past and trained zoro.

So if you wanna play the "nothing like game" then they are both equally boring.


----------



## Mob (Mar 5, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Kid won't surpass Akainu


but he will be among top 3 pirates eos


----------



## Mariko (Mar 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What did kidd beside :
> 1 ) Hurting fodders like brownbeard
> 2 ) Getting his ass beated by meme crew
> 3 ) and by kaido
> ...



Mihawk didn't did much though...


----------



## Gledania (Mar 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Mihawk didn't did much though...



He faced the legendary top tier mustache swordman vista.

That's better than whatever Kidd did.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> He faced the legendary top tier mustache swordman vista.
> 
> That's better than whatever Kidd did.



And? 

Is Vista dead or something?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> And?
> 
> Is Vista dead or something?



His soul is dead. Mihawk let him flee.


...


Ok at least he trained our dear Zoron so yeah he did something  So Mihawk > Kidd


----------



## Gledania (Mar 5, 2019)

@Marie You like Kidd more than Mihawk ???


----------



## Mariko (Mar 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Marie You like Kidd more than Mihawk ???



Lol nope.

I don't care about both. But it could change if Oda gives them more panel time and shit.

For now they're just background chars, no more.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol nope.
> 
> I don't care about both. But it could change if Oda gives them more panel time and shit.
> 
> For now they're just background chars, no more.



I would prefer Oda give more panels to drake


----------



## Mariko (Mar 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I would prefer Oda give more panels to drake



I was telling myself that Drake looks like a revo (don't ask me why).


----------



## Garcher (Mar 5, 2019)

mob said:


> but he will be among top 3 pirates eos


----------



## Gledania (Mar 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> I was telling myself that Drake looks like a revo (don't ask me why).



His flag doesn't have a skull which is rather weird for a pirate.
He left the marine, even tho he dreamed to be one in his childhood.
He's making a secret mission

So yeah there is something behind that.


Inb4 Oda ruin everything by making him a bad guy who which to be pirate and see kaido as a second father. ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> His flag doesn't have a skull which is rather weird for a pirate.
> He left the marine, even tho he dreamed to be one in his childhood.
> He's making a secret mission
> 
> ...



If Drake is a revo I'll be fan.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> If Drake is a revo I'll be fan.



Revolution !!!! ​


----------



## Gledania (Mar 5, 2019)

@Marie btw ,I Made a weird dream last night.

B Rabbit mocking me and calling me Gledanus ...  He's a bad guy.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Marie btw ,I Made a weird dream last night.
> 
> B Rabbit mocking me and calling me Gledanus ...  He's a bad guy.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 5, 2019)

Oh , @shaantu is here


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Marie btw ,I Made  *had* a weird dream last night.
> 
> B Rabbit mocking me and calling me Gledanus ...  He's a bad guy.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 5, 2019)

Thx 

In french we say "j'ai fais un rêve" wich litteraly means I made a dream.

I still confuse them.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Oh , @shaantu is here


I'm reading the thread all the time, I just don't post


----------



## Gledania (Mar 5, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I'm reading the thread all the time, I just don't post



I'm watching Mob100 season 1.

It's pretty cool. I never gave it a try till last week.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 5, 2019)

Continue gintama


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 5, 2019)

Did a sketch just now. @Nataly 

Still a noob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Did a sketch just now. @Nataly
> 
> Still a noob


It is a very nice drawing, but it definitely does not look like me


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 5, 2019)

Nataly said:


> It is a very nice drawing, but it definitely does not look like me



Well I don't know how you look so this is just your manga version.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Continue gintama


I want to but I'm kinda busy lately 
I even missed 3 days of Pokemon marathon 
good thing I have another chance this week


----------



## Nataly (Mar 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Well I don't know how you look so this is just your manga version.


I understand, of course. It is cute and funny to see that version


----------



## Gledania (Mar 5, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I want to but I'm kinda busy lately
> I even missed 3 days of Pokemon marathon
> good thing I have another chance this week




What episode did you reach


----------



## Soca (Mar 5, 2019)

Voting thread has been made peoples

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What episode did you reach


around 60 I think


----------



## Gledania (Mar 5, 2019)

shaantu said:


> around 60 I think



Keep going. The first serious arc start there


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 5, 2019)

The best Gintama arcs > One Piece best arcs @shaantu The anime is also special.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 5, 2019)

I sometimes miss the "Let's all laugh at X" threads.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 6, 2019)

@shaantu @A Optimistic 

 Valar morghulis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Mar 6, 2019)

boring trailer


----------



## shaantu (Mar 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @shaantu @A Optimistic
> 
> Valar morghulis





Ye Xiu said:


> boring trailer



yeah, I don't feel hyped while watching this


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 6, 2019)

Better not to give anything major away in trailers considering it's the finale.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 6, 2019)

shaantu said:


> yeah, I don't feel hyped while watching this




Wonder why they focus so much on that room with the starks statues.... 

But yeah nothing much to hype


----------



## Garcher (Mar 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Better not to give anything major away in trailers considering it's the finale.


I don't expect the finale to be actually good. The last good season was 4, the series has been going downhill ever since. I just hope it won't spoil too much of the book ending.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 6, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> I don't expect the finale to be actually good. The last good season was 4, the series has been going downhill ever since. I just hope it won't spoil too much of the book ending.



Peak for me was Season 5 and 6.

7 seemed to be done quickly and sloppily. Wasn't just the writing but they couldn't bring in the better directors for the episodes so overall the quality was lacking. I expect 8 to be more well done.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 6, 2019)

I will probably get into the series because Martin will never finish the books. Thus making this the canonical ending.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 6, 2019)

For example, watch Star Wars episode 3 trailer. It's like whole movie is on this trailer. On the other hand, HBO is doing right not showing anything

But I hope we will see some battle/epic scenes in final trailer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 6, 2019)

btw, why do you think Cersei is crying? Jaime died? Because Jaime left? or Dead army fucked up her plans to stay away from it and wait for some party to be annihilated by another?


----------



## Garcher (Mar 6, 2019)

All I want from this season is Cleganebowl


----------



## shaantu (Mar 6, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> btw, why do you think Cersei is crying? Jaime died? Because Jaime left? or Dead army fucked up her plans to stay away from it and wait for some party to be annihilated by another?


My best bet would be losing her baby


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 6, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> btw, why do you think Cersei is crying? Jaime died? Because Jaime left? or Dead army fucked up her plans to stay away from it and wait for some party to be annihilated by another?



Depression for being alone?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 6, 2019)

MO got his bird btw


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Depression for being alone?


depression? The lady who killed like dozens of people and was pretty much ok when her son suicided himself. I don't think so

this is a steel lady for a couple of seasons


----------



## Gledania (Mar 6, 2019)

Well once jon and dany defeat the army of the dead , they will turn focus on cercei and Euron.

I expect her army to be able to crush a weakned north.

Then comes the matter of the dothraki who are not shown in the north (in the trailer). Maybe the golden company (was that their name?) are aware of the dothraki weaknesses and fought against them before ? 

I would like Euron to storm dragonstone when Dany is not there.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 6, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> btw, why do you think Cersei is crying



I think it's because jaime will die.

He said he would like to die on the arm of the woman he love.

I think it refers to brienne.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 6, 2019)

The lack of Martin's guidance was too apparent in season 7. It was too much hollywood. Not expecting season 8 to be better than 7, perhaps even worse because they want to make the grand finale a big spectacle.


----------



## Soca (Mar 6, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> It was too much hollywood.


I was trying to find a way to describe how the season was and you described it perfectly. You can tell it wasn't the same as previous seasons but at the same time it was still entertaining. It's a good show to watch as a group too


----------



## Mariko (Mar 6, 2019)

Great trailer. Hyped af. 

I liked S7 and will like S8 even more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 6, 2019)

Damn, BH is gone.

The Alley got it.


----------



## MO (Mar 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> MO got his bird btw


So fucking sexy and beautiful.


----------



## Soca (Mar 6, 2019)

Marie said:


> Damn, BH is gone.
> 
> The Alley got it.


It's still there it's just a subsection.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> It's still there it's just a subsection.



I know.

Alleyars got the main section.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 6, 2019)

My body is not ready if Utd pull off beating Paris on aggregate.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> My body is not ready if Utd pull off beating Paris on aggregate.


dont jinx it pls


----------



## DeVision (Mar 6, 2019)

COME ON RASHFORD!


----------



## shaantu (Mar 6, 2019)

YES YES YES KURWA YES


----------



## shaantu (Mar 6, 2019)

holy shit, what a match, my whole body is shaking right now


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 6, 2019)

ajkfawipJFOAkjo;fk;aojfo;gjajfgkajnfkjakjnefkhajfiahfieahnlkncadkjncsaknsa

I'm an emotional wreck right now.

United

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 6, 2019)

Where are you @Marie ?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Where are you @Marie ?



She's sleeping man.

@Marie Look at this and tell me if you noticed something :


----------



## Soca (Mar 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Where are you @Marie ?


her in the bh right now


----------



## Shrike (Mar 6, 2019)

Marie said:


> I know.
> 
> Alleyars got the main section.



It's been dead for some time now either way.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 6, 2019)

55 years old

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 6, 2019)

Final
Liverpool vs Manchester United.

Make it happen.


Still no spoiler....


----------



## Gledania (Mar 6, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> 55 years old



She's hotter than Brie Larson


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> She's hotter than Brie Larson



No shit lol


----------



## Soca (Mar 6, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> 55 years old


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 6, 2019)

In honour of Neymar taking another L


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 6, 2019)

@Kinjin Please add the Neymar emoji above to commemorate this great night.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> In honour of Neymar taking another L


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> In honour of Neymar taking another L





T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin Please add the Neymar emoji above to commemorate this great night.


Congrats on the win!

Suggest it officially here: 

Name it and also suggest a hover text if you want. Can probably get it added afterwards.


----------



## faisal1989 (Mar 7, 2019)

best one piece Amv imo


----------



## DeVision (Mar 7, 2019)

Where is my chapter.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> She's sleeping man.
> 
> @Marie Look at this and tell me if you noticed something :



Sorry fam, my eyes are shit, can't read. 



Shrike said:


> It's been dead for some time now either way.



I know since I don't post in it anymore. 

More srsly, this forum didn't need another Alley. One is already too much.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 7, 2019)

@Marie


----------



## Gledania (Mar 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Sorry fam, my eyes are shit, can't read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's my notification ..... there is no rating on it


----------



## Mariko (Mar 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Marie



World champions are gallants. They gentlemanly let the lady wins.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> I know since I don't post in it anymore.
> 
> More srsly, this forum didn't need another Alley. One is already too much.



I don't see much posting anyway


----------



## Mariko (Mar 7, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I don't see much posting anyway



Not my point though...


----------



## Shrike (Mar 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Not my point though...



Still not seeing how it's another Alley


----------



## Mariko (Mar 7, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Still not seeing how it's another Alley



You need new glasses then.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> You need new glasses then.



Buy me ones, I need to be saving money for a vacation


----------



## DeVision (Mar 7, 2019)

Still no chapter, huh? I'm tempted to read the spoilers now..


----------



## Mariko (Mar 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Still no chapter, huh? I'm tempted to read the spoilers now..



Don't


----------



## Soca (Mar 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Still no chapter, huh? I'm tempted to read the spoilers now..


Do it.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Don't





Soca said:


> Do it.



Who to listen to?


----------



## Soca (Mar 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Who to listen to?


Listen to *Me*rie


----------



## DeVision (Mar 7, 2019)

Soca said:


> Listen to *Me*rie



So it's a good chapter? I'll probably try to hold on for 2 more hours. If there's no chapter by then..

I mean, if I could've waited for 2 weeks, I can wait for a couple of hours.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Who to listen to?



Listen to your heart


----------



## Soca (Mar 7, 2019)

It'll be longer than 2 hours mane


----------



## DeVision (Mar 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Listen to your heart



I decided to :


DeVision said:


> So it's a good chapter? I'll probably try to hold on for 2 more hours. If there's no chapter by then..
> 
> I mean, if I could've waited for 2 weeks, I can wait for a couple of hours.



Does that make you my heart now? 



Soca said:


> It'll be longer than 2 hours mane



Really? How come?


----------



## Shrike (Mar 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I decided to :
> 
> 
> Does that make you my heart now?
> ...



It's an okay chapter and it won't be posted until tomorrow morning. Do your math.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I decided to :
> 
> 
> Does that make you my heart now?
> ...



Seems a good chapter and only a few hours to go (tomorrow).

So either you spoil yourself, either you wait for tomorrow and fully enjoy the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Mar 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Mah Babah delivers



Marie can you and your sexy avatar please disappear. Just seeing this gives me constant boner danger.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 7, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Marie can you and your sexy avatar please disappear. Just seeing this gives me constant boner danger.



Done.


----------



## Quipchaque (Mar 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Done.



Now I'm struggling with the choice of rating I gotta give you... Tier specialist or useful? Gonna be merciful for now.


----------



## Quipchaque (Mar 7, 2019)

Oh my. Hot. 
. 
. 
. 
.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 7, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Oh my. Hot.


----------



## Quipchaque (Mar 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


>



I'm joking bro. Thought that was clear when looking at the backstab lol.


----------



## Mυgen (Mar 7, 2019)

queen coming through


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 7, 2019)

Still at work


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 7, 2019)

How's everyone holding up today?


----------



## Soca (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm ite.

Gonna head to the movies later for captain marvel.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 7, 2019)

Sup



Dellinger said:


> Still at work


At least you can browse NF while at work.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 7, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Marie can you and your sexy avatar please disappear. Just seeing this gives me constant boner danger.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 7, 2019)

Soca said:


> I'm ite.
> 
> Gonna head to the movies later for captain marvel.



Let me know if it's any good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Let me know if it's any good.



I'm also interested in this, but I've heard it's great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 7, 2019)

When you're dating a martial arts lady.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> When you're dating *a martial arts lady.*



You called me?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> You called me?



Which martial art? 

I'm more MMA/wrestling type tbh. Also boxing.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 7, 2019)

@T.D.A

Blue prajeet son.

Licenced and former co-teacher*.

Come at me. 

*You need to in order to get the licence.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Which martial art?
> 
> I'm more MMA/wrestling type tbh. Also boxing.



Muay thai.

And I hate MMA. I hate free violence overall. 

Martial arts are about self control/discipline, not competition, hurting ppl or else.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> @T.D.A
> 
> Blue prajeet son.
> 
> ...



K lemme put these on  boxing Vs muay thai



I'm an orthodox type so MMA/wrestling suits me more.

Good work out too when sparring.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> K lemme put these on  boxing Vs muay thai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Showing your dick already huh? 

Boys will be boys I guess... 

The gloves don't make the fighter though. 

All newbs have some

It wont protect you from a fine muay tei tip, khao or sok. 

Boys are cute.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 7, 2019)

Fucking piece of shit spider mother fucking shit.


Those creatures are the most worst after the hornets and bees. Made me jump Ffrom my bed amost broke my hand from that. 

Spiderman may be my fav hero but spiders are such fucking pain. Hide right under my pillow .... and she was so fucking big 

had to spend 20 minute trying to kill her god these creatures scare the shit out of me.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


>



Hope it happens to you , you will laugh less


----------



## Mariko (Mar 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Hope it happens to you , you will laugh less



I hope you don't kill then though. Just put them outside.

Gently.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> *I hope you don't kill then though*. Just put them outside.
> 
> Gently.



I did. Not because I want her dead , but because I'm too scared of touching her .... so I used the easiest way.

with a vaccum cleaner (c'est come ça qu'on dit aspirateur ?)....

from far...

With shoes , gloves ect ......


----------



## shaantu (Mar 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Hope it happens to you , you will laugh less


just take your slipper and hit it hard


----------



## Gledania (Mar 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> just take your slipper and hit it hard



so she can flee and then reach me ?

Nah use a Vacuum cleaner is easier. ( Hey they are the scariest thing in the word ...and this one was big ...)

I'm arachnophobe.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 7, 2019)

the scariest thing was when a fucking bat flew into my room at night last summer
it was so hard and scary to make it flew away


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Showing your dick already huh?
> 
> Boys will be boys I guess...
> 
> ...



(Click to see video)


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> the scariest thing was when a fucking bat flew into my room at night last summer
> it was so hard and scary to make it flew away


A bat?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> (Click to see video)



I miss him...


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> I miss him...



I miss Uncle Phil


----------



## shaantu (Mar 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> A bat?


duuuuude dont scare me like this


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I did. Not because I want her dead , but because I'm too scared of touching her .... so I used the easiest way.
> 
> with a vaccum cleaner (c'est come ça qu'on dit aspirateur ?)....
> 
> ...



Spiders aren't scary. But a bat would be.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I miss Uncle Phil



Me too, good ol' times. 



But above all I miss Carlton.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 8, 2019)

Everywhere I surf I see the billionaire dies after penis enlargement operation news.lol


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 8, 2019)

shaantu said:


> the scariest thing was when a fucking bat flew into my room at night last summer
> it was so hard and scary to make it flew away



Happened to me too a few years ago. Wtf.


----------



## Soca (Mar 8, 2019)

Just got out of captain marvel. Cool movie. Surprisingly lighter than I was expecting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2019)

Soca said:


> Just got out of captain marvel. Cool movie. Surprisingly lighter than I was expecting



So you recommend it? I mean, I'm gonna watch it anyways.. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 8, 2019)

Good start to the day, on route to work, I went to Pret A Manger to grab tea and an almond croissant, and the lady at the till gave it to me on the house.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Good start to the day, on route to work, I went to Pret A Manger to grab tea and an almond croissant, and the lady at the till gave it to me on the house.



Sorry to disappoint you, but the croissant was on the floor.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, but the croissant was on the floor.



Na maybe because I'm a regular

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Na maybe because I'm a regular



I would've said it's because she mistook you for a girl, but you don't look girly.
Maybe she was celebrating international women's day by giving away gifts? 

btw. happy women's day to our female members: @Marie @Nataly (are there more? XD)


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I would've said it's because she mistook you for a girl, but you don't look girly.
> Maybe she was celebrating international women's day by giving away gifts?
> 
> btw. happy women's day to our female members: @Marie @Nataly (are there more? XD)



Yes maybe she was just a really kind women. 

Happy Women's Day!


----------



## Soca (Mar 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> So you recommend it? I mean, I'm gonna watch it anyways.. XD


Sure. It's a nice lil friday night flick 

Oh and only stay behind for the first post credits scene. The 2nd one isn't worth it.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2019)

Soca said:


> Sure. It's a nice lil friday night flick
> 
> Oh and only stay behind for the first post credits scene. The 2nd one isn't worth it.



Let me guess, Avengers Endgame, and the 2nd is AoS?


----------



## Soca (Mar 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Let me guess, Avengers Endgame, and the 2nd is AoS?



Don't be disrespecting AOS 

But no that's not it. If I had to compare it to something it'd be like the 2nd post credits of ant-man 2 where we just saw the giant ant playing rock band. So completely not worth it unless you wanna kill time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2019)

Sorry  boss, not gonna happen again.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I would've said it's because she mistook you for a girl, but you don't look girly.
> Maybe she was celebrating international women's day by giving away gifts?
> 
> btw. happy women's day to our female members: @Marie @Nataly (are there more? XD)


Thank you


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Thank you



Lol.

Thanks dudes to care 1 day a year. 

I'm not a feminist though, but srsly.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol.
> 
> Thanks dudes to care 1 day a year.
> 
> I'm not a feminist though, but srsly.



Don't be mean.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Don't be mean.



Girls day is about our fucking rights, not about flowers.

It's just another capitalist shit so dude buy shits like flowers or else or I dunno I'm not drunk nobody offered me vodka otherwise I'd refuse it cause it's stupid and me no feminist


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)

Fuck women day, I w

Damn

I want a full women century


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Girls day is about our fucking rights, not about flowers.
> 
> It's just another capitalist shit so dude buy shits like flowers or else or I dunno I'm not drunk nobody offered me vodka otherwise I'd refuse it cause it's stupid and me no feminist



I'd buy you a mat so your knees are comfortable when you get down


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 8, 2019)

Happy Men's Day. Everyday


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I'd buy you a mat so your knees are comfortable when you get down



Facc you I can knee without anything you machist

Me stronk af no matter whatever the hell and I'm not feminist


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Happy Men's Day. Everyday





You got me TDA boy I love you


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm sorry. I didn't want to offend anyone.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Happy Men's Day. Everyday



Steak and Blowjob day


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I'd buy you a mat so your knees are comfortable when you get down



Damn I just got what you meant

Get out you perv


----------



## Gledania (Mar 8, 2019)

I have to say this , but the way Marie act when she's drunk is priceless.


----------



## Ruse (Mar 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Happy Men's Day. Everyday



Business as usual tomorrow


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I have to say this , but the way Marie act when she's drunk is priceless.



fucc you


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> We need to make you an admin somehow. Our section is one of the most active anyways. XD



I know I know. I should be an admin.

@Rinoa @Mbxx 

It's up to you now. Whoever you are.


----------



## Soca (Mar 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Mbxx


Now why would you go and do that


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)

I need an ethilic stuff like in the cars so I can post when I drink

I'm gonna regret it tomorrow


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)

Soca said:


> Now why would you go and do that



Do wat?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)

I want to be admin so I ask ppl like top tiers


----------



## Gledania (Mar 8, 2019)

Soca said:


> Now why would you go and do that



She's drunk right now.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)

No i don't care i don't want to be admin

I just wanted to be advisor for some democracy but I don't remember why because nobody care about me and democracy


----------



## Soca (Mar 8, 2019)

Gledania said:


> She's drunk right now.


Clearly.

Don't tag that cat anywhere except the QnA section


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 8, 2019)

Just log off @Marie before you do something stupid.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)

Gledania said:


> She's drunk right now.



nope I'm lucide

ppl don't care about democracy

they just want a big nonsense alley


----------



## Gledania (Mar 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Just log off @Marie before you do something stupid.



I agree. I have my share of stupid drunk things :



Gledania said:


> Damn shiba and his tier specialist. It's everyday , every night , he don't falter. Such tenacity. I bet he enjoy rating me as much as he enjoy faping. Already picture him naked jumping like a bitch in heat every time he see my comment and run rating me. Or maybe he want me to rate him in return. He enjoys that , as if some black naked guy shoved his thumb on his dirty ass and lick his tail , just to see the dog barking from pleasure , then rate me again and go fap on his Naked aka inu poster. Dude is probably sweating , he tier specialisted me like 9 time in a hour.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)

@Mbxx @Mbxx  @mbx

Make democracy great again you fool 

editt: I can't do it in my contry so do it here this is why I wanted to be advisor.

Just for love purpose.

I want more love and les hate here. 

A forum like in ancient greece, where democracy was the epitome of everything!


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 8, 2019)

Moved some posts from the telegrams pic thread to the convo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Just log off @Marie before you do something stupid.



Big bro Kinjin to ma rescue

what a chavalry

I'm honoured

I love you Kin san I know you're a good person and your a good mod

a reaaly good one

and soca is too even if he thinks the opposite

I love you all fams


----------



## Soca (Mar 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Moved some posts from the telegrams pic thread to the convo


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 8, 2019)

@Marie  for Mod


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 8, 2019)

I agree with @Kinjin. Better to log off. Otherwise we're gonna have this:


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I agree with @Kinjin. Better to log off. Otherwise we're gonna have this:



Whos Kyoshiro then?

You? 

C'mon boi, mah body's ready


----------



## Shrike (Mar 8, 2019)

You're drunk as shit at 9


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)

Shrike said:


> You're drunk as shit at 9



And?

Why not? 

Now I'm free for theweekend. 

Months I havn't drink and I'm old enough to take it.

No dudes could support it.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)

Shrike said:


> You're drunk as shit at 9



I should neg you. especialy you.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Kinjin (Mar 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> I should neg you. especialy you.


No, neg me instead.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 8, 2019)

Me looking at Marie's forum rampage:


----------



## Gledania (Mar 8, 2019)

Maybe I should drink too ?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Me looking at Marie's forum rampage:


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 8, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Maybe I should drink too ?



No don't do it.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 8, 2019)

I wonder if they play this song in Udon's Prison when QUEEN is around:


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 8, 2019)

^ someone should edit this with Queen's face. @Soca


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)

I better log off 

good nigh fams


----------



## Gledania (Mar 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> I better log off
> 
> good nigh fams



Bonne nuit


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 8, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Bonne nuit



Good night*


----------



## Gledania (Mar 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Good night*


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 8, 2019)

Gledania said:


>



lol gonna miss you bro


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Bonne nuit



I'm log'd off

So a bot is telling bonne nuit aussi


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)

Et je mange un gros big mac avec des frites

ça fait du bien


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)

the power of the big mac


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2019)

Putain j'ai honte


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 8, 2019)

Go to Saw Con @Marie


----------



## Shrike (Mar 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> I should neg you. especialy you.



I'll take it.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I wonder if they play this song in Udon's Prison when QUEEN is around:


this should be his theme song, if not for the copyright.


----------



## Nox (Mar 9, 2019)

DAMMMN Russian women losing their minds to Bible Black and Mistreated Bride


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 9, 2019)

Astro said:


> DAMMMN Russian women losing their minds to Bible Black and Mistreated Bride


Lesbian all the way. 

Damn that bible black I fap to that back in high school.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 9, 2019)

Astro said:


> DAMMMN Russian women losing their minds to Bible Black and Mistreated Bride


what's with muslim countries and anal though


----------



## Garcher (Mar 9, 2019)

>north korea
>ebony


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 9, 2019)

Don King said:


> Lesbian all the way.
> 
> Damn that bible black I fap to that back in high school.



Nice Red Hood set

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 9, 2019)

Astro said:


> DAMMMN Russian women losing their minds to Bible Black and Mistreated Bride



What's the stats for men?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 9, 2019)

New sketch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Mar 9, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> >north korea
> >ebony



Dennis Rodman put on the Kim. *inser Kim Jun binoculars gif* I'm going to move over there. Join me brehs



Don King said:


> Lesbian all the way.
> 
> Damn that bible black I fap to that back in high school.



Bible Black is the Cowboy Bebop of Hentai. Straight classic. Sequels > Prequels


Ye Xiu said:


> what's with muslim countries and anal though



Its that sweet spot where they're retain purity while dabbling in perversity. Virgin but these ass ain't




Pocalypse said:


> What's the stats for men?



Wait for World Men's Day or End of Year demographic stats.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 9, 2019)

Just watched captain marvel.

Not too much fan of the MC, but overall it wasn't a bad movie.

7/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 9, 2019)

Astro said:


> Its that sweet spot where they're retain purity while dabbling in perversity. Virgin but these ass ain't




100% this 


Btw ... chinese enjoy japanese porn 

Well they're right. Japanese girls > All asiat girls.
...



So poutine-kun like hentai


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 9, 2019)

Astro said:


> Wait for World Men's Day or End of Year demographic stats.



Prolly won't be surprised as much compared to the women, I'm 99% sure MILF would be the most popular category anyways


----------



## Soca (Mar 9, 2019)

yo


----------



## Nox (Mar 9, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Prolly won't be surprised as much compared to the women, I'm 99% sure MILF would be the most popular category anyways



Hollup now. Hitomi Tanaka has something to say about that


----------



## Shrike (Mar 9, 2019)

Astro said:


> Hollup now. Hitomi Tanaka has something to say about that



I didn't expect this tbh


----------



## Nataly (Mar 9, 2019)

Soca said:


> yo


I can't stop laughing


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 9, 2019)

Astro said:


> Hollup now. Hitomi Tanaka has something to say about that



MILF / Mature

same shit really, combine those two bars and it's be bigger than Japanese searches :smpepe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 9, 2019)

What's up with Japanese leading the chart, they're noisy as f*ck like a pig.


----------



## Nox (Mar 9, 2019)

@Shrike Everything about that list kills me. I'm wondering WTF happened in Japan to end up so high.

@Pocalypse LMAOOO, Aint mature like old ass ladies? Either way 30+ women are doing good. In the worlds of Charlamagne the God Vintage V


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 9, 2019)

Astro said:


> @Shrike Everything about that list kills me. I'm wondering WTF happened in Japan to end up so high.
> 
> @Pocalypse LMAOOO, Aint mature like old ass ladies? Either way 30+ women are doing good. In the worlds of Charlamagne the God Vintage V



Mature is more of an amateur milf than a pornstar milf


----------



## Shrike (Mar 10, 2019)

Astro said:


> @Shrike Everything about that list kills me. I'm wondering WTF happened in Japan to end up so high.
> 
> @Pocalypse LMAOOO, Aint mature like old ass ladies? Either way 30+ women are doing good. In the worlds of Charlamagne the God Vintage V



There must be something that we are missing, there is no fucking way Jap is that much higher on the list just because


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 10, 2019)

Astro said:


> Hollup now. Hitomi Tanaka has something to say about that




wth would women view Japanese? lol


----------



## Garcher (Mar 10, 2019)

There must be something wrong with that statistic. If you actually look up the most viewed videos there's no Japanese stuff around


----------



## Nox (Mar 10, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Mature is more of an amateur milf than a pornstar milf



Are you sure we’re watching the same porn sites? Mature is nothing but old poenstars who retired but somehow are in the game. Old ladies built like the cafeteria lady. Plus elder (50+). It goes MILF > Cougar > Mature. 



Shrike said:


> There must be something that we are missing, there is no fucking way Jap is that much higher on the list just because



It has to be because of DBZ. The Tournament of Power Nut. People weren’t sure if Goku and em would win. When they did it was a party.



Joe Maya said:


> wth would women view Japanese? lol



DP, Gangbang, Hardcore. It’s obvious. 








Tentacles. word to Zoidberg


----------



## Nox (Mar 10, 2019)

fuck around and land on 5K posts talking about porn. What a lame


----------



## Gledania (Mar 10, 2019)

@shaantu we need a vivi emoji


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> freechoice but for flamming someone else ( not sure if it's just occurred the same day or in the same thread).



excuse me no i got banned for baiting / flaming gilgamesh that piece of poop


----------



## shaantu (Mar 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @shaantu we need a vivi emoji


yeah but doubt we'll get one


----------



## Gledania (Mar 10, 2019)

Freechoice said:


> excuse me no i got banned for baiting / flaming gilgamesh that piece of poop



Bruh I like you but stop speaking about poop every freaking minute.

I hate the shit joke/references


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 10, 2019)

This dude. Great vid  @Soca


----------



## Gledania (Mar 10, 2019)

IT'S TIME FOR JOGGING.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 10, 2019)

@Pocalypse vs @T.D.A and @shaantu 
Kappa


----------



## shaantu (Mar 10, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Pocalypse vs @T.D.A and @shaantu
> Kappa


did something happen?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 10, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Pocalypse vs @T.D.A and @shaantu
> Kappa


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 10, 2019)

ARSENALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



suck dick TDA!!!


----------



## Garcher (Mar 10, 2019)

the Bathhouse section is so dead


----------



## Gledania (Mar 10, 2019)

Am I the only one who was dancing to this 9 years ago ? (so much memories )


----------



## Soca (Mar 10, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> This dude. Great vid  @Soca


I'd pay for the kickstarter to this


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 11, 2019)

Unfortunate when you're ghostwriting for authors but you won't receive the credit.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 11, 2019)

Am hungry 

and no food + no money right now.


worst feeling.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Am hungry
> 
> and no food + no money right now.
> 
> ...


are you looking forward to _Doge _coming back today?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 11, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> are you looking forward to _Doge _coming back today?



Heard a mod expanded the ban for whatever reason.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Am hungry
> 
> and no food + no money right now.
> 
> ...



Send me your bank details


----------



## shaantu (Mar 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Heard a mod expanded the ban for whatever reason.


wow, did he really flame someone that badly so his ban is so long?


----------



## Soca (Mar 11, 2019)

His ban wasn't expanded.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> His ban wasn't expanded.



Fake news @Gledania


----------



## Gledania (Mar 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Fake news @Gledania



Someone was saying it in his profil page.

But well , I hope next time he comes Drake would be fighting law


----------



## God Movement (Mar 11, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> are you looking forward to _Doge _coming back today?





how do we know for sure he's coming back today


----------



## Soca (Mar 11, 2019)

2 hours left


----------



## God Movement (Mar 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> 2 hours left



Until the new chapter?


----------



## Garcher (Mar 11, 2019)

God Movement said:


> how do we know for sure he's coming back today


I asked a mod


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 11, 2019)

The Doge's return. 

The Law fans need to be at full power.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 11, 2019)

Maybe he's a changed man. Comes back like Kuma. @Soca's bitch


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 11, 2019)

Finally got the bird


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 11, 2019)

A car is not a good place for sex. Massive failure.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 11, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> A car is not a good place for sex. Massive failure.



I'd never have sex in a car. OCD


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I'd never have sex in a car. OCD



Not worth it. Better just simply do it outside.

How are you dealing with it ?


----------



## Shrike (Mar 11, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> A car is not a good place for sex. Massive failure.



Yeah sex in a car is shit tier unless you are outside and have her on all fours inside, sticking her ass out.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 11, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Yeah sex in a car is shit tier unless you are outside and have her on all fours inside, sticking her ass out.



A friend of mine was telling that it's great and all that. Doesn't help when I'm 182cm and the girl was 177cm herself.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 11, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> A friend of mine was telling that it's great and all that. Doesn't help when I'm 182cm and the girl was 177cm herself.



Depends on the car too, but yeah, your friend is crazy talking. Car sex is almost never fun unless you are just getting a bj. I'll say almost though.


----------



## Soca (Mar 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I'd never have sex in a car. OCD


I almost did in a high school parking lot. Night security knocked on the glass and it was the most awkward shit


----------



## Shrike (Mar 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> I almost did in a high school parking lot. Night security knocked on the glass and it was the most awkward shit



Talk about a boner killer


----------



## Mariko (Mar 11, 2019)

Why fucking in a car when you can do it on a motocycle?


----------



## Soca (Mar 11, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Talk about a boner killer


Worst part is I was drunk too so I fucking sobered up real quick


----------



## Soca (Mar 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Why fucking in a car when you can do it on a motocycle?


You out here having daredevil level sex


----------



## Shrike (Mar 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Why fucking in a car when you can do it on a motocycle?



Because I don't have a motorcycle.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> You out here having daredevil level sex



I out nothing.

Is fucking on a motorcycle even possible?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 11, 2019)

No mah point is just why doing this in a fucking car?

Why not on a skatboard or in your fucking fridge?


----------



## Shrike (Mar 11, 2019)

Fridge, really


----------



## Mariko (Mar 11, 2019)

1) Beds
2) Sofas
3) Kitchen
4) Bathroom
...
...
12) Cars
...
...
147) Fridges


----------



## Soca (Mar 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> why doing this in a fucking car


Impatience  or public  kink


----------



## Mariko (Mar 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> Impatience  or public  kink



We all did it though. 

And I bet we all regret it a way or an other.

But as I said it makes good memories to tell your grandsons...


----------



## DeVision (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## God Movement (Mar 12, 2019)

Weiss still isn't back? Pinch me I must be dreaming


----------



## DeVision (Mar 12, 2019)

God Movement said:


> Weiss still isn't back? Pinch me I must be dreaming



He must've forgotten. How long was he gone?


----------



## Shrike (Mar 12, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu rise and shine


----------



## Gledania (Mar 12, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu is now a new guy.

He's soul is clean after getting jailed in banhala for so long. No more flaming , no more fury , and most important 

No more ratings.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 12, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu  He can't show his face so soon after taken so many Ls


----------



## Shrike (Mar 12, 2019)

Rip large avatar, you were a good companion


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 12, 2019)

@Gledania Why does Shiba live rent free in your head?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania Why does Shiba live rent free in your head?



No idea. 


The spam rating maybe


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 12, 2019)

Section ban him


----------



## Gledania (Mar 12, 2019)

@Soca how much time is left for pwngoat?  we have a long discution in wait for the Perospero vs kata


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 12, 2019)

Ban @Gledania


----------



## Gledania (Mar 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Ban @Gledania


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 12, 2019)

@Gledania ban for flaming


----------



## Gledania (Mar 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania ban for flaming



??? Flaming who ?


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 12, 2019)

For flaming me.

Enjoy your time in the slammer pal. .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 12, 2019)

sometimes its hard to know


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 12, 2019)

@Gledania stand for trial in court for flaming @B Rabbit


----------



## Gledania (Mar 12, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> For flaming me.
> 
> Enjoy your time in the slammer pal. .









T.D.A said:


> @Gledania stand for trial in court for flaming @B Rabbit



I just told him that Robin X Law is better than Nami X Law


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 12, 2019)

You also flamed whilst drunk


----------



## Gledania (Mar 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You also flamed whilst drunk



Who ???


----------



## Nataly (Mar 12, 2019)

@Shrike Do you want a big avy again since yours has expired?


----------



## Shrike (Mar 12, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Shrike Do you want a big avy again since yours has expired?



Nah it's okay Beach Bae. I might have some points from the predictions stuff.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 12, 2019)

the time is now, the game's begun 
together we will fight as one
each of us, in our own way
can make this world a better place 


WE WILL WIN THE BATTLE ♪♪

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 12, 2019)

Beach Bae @Nataly do you live near the beach?


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Nah it's okay Beach Bae. I might have some points from the predictions stuff.


You got 6 OL and 2 CC points. Not enough for a big avatar


----------



## Shrike (Mar 12, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You got 6 OL and 2 CC points. Not enough for a big avatar



It's okay. I am okay with a normal avatar. Also, will get some points here and there I guess. Thanks for the info man.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 12, 2019)

@Shrike I don't know why I even asked you first, I knew what your answer would be 
I have plenty of points, I already requested it


----------



## Nataly (Mar 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Beach Bae @Nataly do you live near the beach?


Currently I do, yes


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 12, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Currently I do, yes



Nice I wish I was located somewhere with plenty of sunshine and tropical scenery


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> It's okay. I am okay with a normal avatar. Also, will get some points here and there I guess. Thanks for the info man.


I was gonna say make a top tier prediction for this week's chapter but seems you got a benefactor.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 12, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Shrike I don't know why I even asked you first, I knew what your answer would be
> I have plenty of points, I already requested it



Let me earn my own bread woman


----------



## Nataly (Mar 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Nice I wish I was located somewhere with plenty of sunshine and tropical scenery


I try to escape winter with its cold and go south for as long as I can.
It is a very tropical area, the nature, the sights, blazing hot sun. 
And you never know, maybe in future you will relocate to where you really want to be. 


Shrike said:


> Let me earn my own bread woman


Isn't that what you are doing right now at work


----------



## Mariko (Mar 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Let me earn my own bread woman



Ok @Nataly gives me tons of baguettes. I'm too lazy to work for it.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ok @Nataly gives me tons of baguettes. I'm too lazy to work for it.


Here you go, Marie 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 12, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I try to escape winter with its cold and go south for as long as I can.
> It is a very tropical area, the nature, the sights, blazing hot sun.
> And you never know, maybe in future you will relocate to where you really want to be.
> 
> Isn't that what you are doing right now at work



A vacation would be nice. I haven't had a trip in a while. I've got enough days to take off so deciding where to go. Maybe a trip to East Asia.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 12, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Here you go, Marie
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Are you trying to fool me? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




This is tons of baguettes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> A vacation would be nice. I haven't had a trip in a while. I've got enough days to take off so deciding where to go. Maybe a trip to East Asia.


East Asia, how thrilling, do you have a specific country in mind? 
A proper vacation is always necessary for every person.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 12, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You got 6 OL and 2 CC points. Not enough for a big avatar



Could you check mine? I know I got stuff from the World Cup prediction games, but it's not in points.
Or just tell me where I can find my infos.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> Are you trying to fool me?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


You need more than three, that a girl. I like your way of thinking


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 12, 2019)

Nataly said:


> East Asia, how thrilling, do you have a specific country in mind?
> A proper vacation is always necessary for every person.



I wish I could go to Japan, Malaysia, and a few other of the surrounding countries. But costs a lot to do more than 1 country


----------



## Nataly (Mar 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I wish I could go to Japan, Malaysia, and a few other of the surrounding countries. But costs a lot to do more than 1 country


Japan would be lit, it is on my bucket list.
You know Japanese, correct?
If it is a lot, go to one place for your vacation and save more for the next one.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Could you check mine? I know I got stuff from the World Cup prediction games, but it's not in points.
> Or just tell me where I can find my infos.


31 CC and no OL points. Everyone's points are listed here:  (except the ones from the OP telegrams)


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 12, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Japan would be lit, it is on my bucket list.
> You know Japanese, correct?
> If it is a lot, go to one place for your vacation and save more for the next one.



Japan has been on my mind for a while. Hopefully I can visit a couple of places this year. The world has so many beautiful places and cultures to observe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 12, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> 31 CC and no OL points. Everyone's points are listed here:  (except the ones from the OP telegrams)



Could this be somehow wrong?




> *FIFA World Cup Awards Prediction*
> 
> 
> *3rd place:* Sparkles for 3 months
> ...



3 months sparkles = 9 points
3 months 175x350 avatar = 21 points
3 months HTML user title = 7 points
3 months sparkles = 9 points

EDIT: Of f**k! I forgot.. These 31 points are from the christmas event, not from the world cup. So basically I should have 31 points and those awards I got from the WC.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Could this be somehow wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, it's correct. Peeps only got prizes in the WC, no points. 

You only get either the prize or the points not both btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 12, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Nah, it's correct. Peeps only got prizes in the WC, no points.
> 
> You only get either the prize or the points not both btw.



Yeah, yeah.. I edited my post. Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 12, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Nah, it's correct. Peeps only got prizes in the WC, no points.
> 
> You only get either the prize or the points not both btw.



I heard we could litterally buy reps with points (smh).

Is the opposite possible?


----------



## shaantu (Mar 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> I heard we could litterally buy reps with points (smh).
> 
> Is the opposite possible?


1 point for 1m neg


----------



## Nataly (Mar 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Japan has been on my mind for a while. Hopefully I can visit a couple of places this year. The world has so many beautiful places and cultures to observe.


With how overly modernized it is, I think Tokyo would impress me a lot, more than I've seen from my little traveling time. 
You definitely will, if there is a will, there is a way.
I should probably finish visiting the places in US I haven't seen yet first before thinking of going overseas.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 12, 2019)

Nataly said:


> With how overly modernized it is, I think Tokyo would impress me a lot, more than I've seen from my little traveling time.
> You definitely will, if there is a will, there is a way.
> I should probably finish visiting the places in US I haven't seen yet first before thinking of going overseas.



Ah you're based in US? I visited US back in 2015. Went to both east coast and west coast. Loved Cali's natural beauty.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Ah you're based in US? I visited US back in 2015. Went to both east coast and west coast. Loved Cali's natural beauty.


I find West Coast to be more charming, there is a lot more to look at. 
California was something else, the best beaches I have seen, so vast and they are all natural. The only thing I couldn't stand about it was constant traffic, but I was in the most popular areas among tourists, so go figure. If I go back, it would only be for the Hermosa Beach, nothing else. Maybe San Diego.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 12, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> 31 CC and no OL points. Everyone's points are listed here:  (except the ones from the OP telegrams)



I'm not listed there, though I got points in the WC tournament too.

I didn't spend any so far.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 12, 2019)

Best travel I've made was in Malia. 

But I'd really like to go in Asia (Japan ofc), as in south america (but I hate long travels).


----------



## DeVision (Mar 12, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I'm not listed there, though I got points in the WC tournament too.
> 
> I didn't spend any so far.



The prizes from the WC are not listed there. Only the CC points.
I don't know if we can find the WC prizes anywhere. Maybe we lost them by not using them.


----------



## Mυgen (Mar 12, 2019)

I visited Japan in october with my brother and i would reccomend it to everyone. We did a hiking trip so we combined the major cities with the beautifull landscape (especially the area around mount fuji is amazing and the old post routes for hiking). For the cities I enjoyed Kyoto, Tokyo and Hiroshima the most.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> The prizes from the WC are not listed there. Only the CC points.
> I don't know if we can find the WC prizes anywhere. Maybe we lost them by not using them.



Someone once said they don't expire though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Robin X Law







> Nami X Law








shaantu said:


> the time is now, the game's begun
> together we will fight as one
> each of us, in our own way
> can make this world a better place
> ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 12, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I'm not listed there, though I got points in the WC tournament too.
> 
> I didn't spend any so far.





DeVision said:


> The prizes from the WC are not listed there. Only the CC points.
> I don't know if we can find the WC prizes anywhere. Maybe we lost them by not using them.


As I said, you got no points from the WC but prizes (big avatar, sparkles and HTML usertitle). 'WC points' during that event were merely used as a measure for the ranking. Both of your large avatar and HTML usertitles rights expired on January 19th.

You wouldn't have used a bigger avatar anyway @GrizzlyClaws 

There is some good news though. Both of you can still claim your sparkles. Let me know if you choose to redeem the prize now.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 12, 2019)

Oh yeah, WC points. I started well but ended up neglecting the predictions before even half of the WC went by


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 12, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I find West Coast to be more charming, there is a lot more to look at.
> California was something else, the best beaches I have seen, so vast and they are all natural. The only thing I couldn't stand about it was constant traffic, but I was in the most popular areas among tourists, so go figure. If I go back, it would only be for the Hermosa Beach, nothing else. Maybe San Diego.



Next time if I go I need to visit LA and San Diego areas, I only got to stay in San Fran / Berkeley areas from the West last time. 

Here's a pic from my trip in Berkeley during sunset:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 12, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> As I said, you got no points from the WC but prizes (big avatar, sparkles and HTML usertitle). 'WC points' during that event were merely used as a measure for the ranking.



Oh yeah, I see.



Kinjin said:


> Both of your large avatar and HTML usertitles rights expired on January 19th.



What the hell is this bullshit? Why did nobody tell me it would expire at that specific date, or at all? In fact the exact opposite was said in the winner thread.



Lewd said:


> redeem it whenever you want there's no time limit


----------



## Lew (Mar 12, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Oh yeah, I see.
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is this bullshit? Why did nobody tell me it would expire at that specific date, or at all? In fact the exact opposite was said in the winner thread.


What I meant there's no time limit on claiming the prize


----------



## DeVision (Mar 12, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> What the hell is this bullshit? Why did nobody tell me it would expire at that specific date, or at all? In fact the exact opposite was said in the winner thread.



Don't worry, @Kinjin is wrong. XD


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 12, 2019)

Because you didn't say that you want to save your prizes @GrizzlyClaws and didn't have any objections to this later.


Nataly said:


> Update: Everybody got their prizes (except for sparkles if you haven't specified yet) as stated in the OP.
> If you have any problems with setting up HTML usertitle, feel free to ask



A case could be made for you @DeVision as the mods at that time made a mistake and didn't take your prizes off as requested.


DeVision said:


> Could you please take it off. I don't want my award right now if it's possible?



This ain't even my job. If you want to take this further, take it to the host of the WC event @Majin Lu
But as I said, you can still request your sparkles at any time


----------



## DeVision (Mar 12, 2019)

@Kinjin I'm just joking. I don't care that much. 
And I got forgetful.. I looked up my inbox and I asked Nataly to use my reward another time if possible. She said it's ok. When I change my mind I can contact her.

But, as I said. It's not that important.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 12, 2019)

I remember DeVision contacting me about that and his prize wasn't requested. It should be in his usernotes.
I tagged those who got the prizes in WC thread and let them know they are getting them, and not many people replied or confirmed it.
If I messed up, sorry, hopefully it will be taken care of by an SMod.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Kinjin I'm just joking. I don't care that much.
> And I got forgetful.. I looked up my inbox and I asked Nataly to use my reward another time if possible. She said it's ok. When I change my mind I can contact her.
> 
> But, as I said. It's not that important.


It's cool. Fact remains that you had those two prizes enabled for 6 months even though it was an oversight on the staff's end.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 12, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> It's cool. Fact remains that you had those two prizes enabled for 6 months even though it was an oversight on the staff's end.



That means I could've used the big avi and keep my award in store? Damnit. Should've kept quiet.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 12, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Because you didn't say that you want to save your prizes @GrizzlyClaws and didn't have any objections to this later.



Come on this is a lame ass excuse. 

Nobody in the thread said I need to save my prizes because it would expire otherwise. I did post in there to confirm my prize though @Lewd. 

It could be argued I didn't specifially say I want to save it for later, but then again it should have been said I need to type these specific words for it to be done or I will lose them. @Lewd only said we can redeem it whenever.

I feel cheated.

@Majin Lu Say something.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 12, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Come on this is a lame ass excuse.
> 
> Nobody in the thread said I need to save my prizes because it would expire otherwise. I did post in there to confirm my prize though @Lewd.
> 
> ...


No, your big avatar and HTML usertitle rights were *enabled* for 6 months. Don't you have your tiny avatar since forever?  Every member can upload an avatar with up to 175x250 dimensions. Large avatar would be 175x350.


----------



## Lew (Mar 12, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Come on this is a lame ass excuse.
> 
> Nobody in the thread said I need to save my prizes because it would expire otherwise. I did post in there to confirm my prize though @Lewd.
> 
> ...



Oh so you did get the meaning the first time around, sorry thought you wanted to keep your prizes forever. 

I can't check if there's been a mix up or not, don't have access to your account. Though I was the one kinda dealing with prizes with the thread since Lu wasn't a mod then I don't think. 

I mean check first but imo there's no need to be very strict with these sorts of things, not like we have a limited supply of prizes. Was probably my mistake so let him claim his prizes.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 12, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> No, your big avatar and HTML usertitle rights were *enabled* for 6 months.






What? 

This wasn't mentioned in the thread either. 

All I got from the thread was "you won something, redeem it whenever you want, no expiration date".

Why would it be automatically enabled without telling anyone?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 12, 2019)

Lewd said:


> Oh so you did get the meaning the first time around, sorry thought you wanted to keep your prizes forever.
> 
> I can't check if there's been a mix up or not, don't have access to your account. Though I was the one kinda dealing with prizes with the thread since Lu wasn't a mod then I don't think.
> 
> I mean check first but imo there's no need to be very strict with these sorts of things, not like we have a limited supply of prizes. Was probably my mistake so let him claim his prizes.



Nah, I know it's a temporary prize, just didn't know that it was enabled all the time.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 12, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> This wasn't mentioned in the thread either.


Except it was. Literally quoted the post in question earlier.

Don't worry. @DeVision and you can claim your prizes from the WC event whenever. Majin Lu is informed.

I look forward to see you with an avatar other than your current iconic one as you seem adamant to change it.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 12, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Come on this is a lame ass excuse.
> 
> Nobody in the thread said I need to save my prizes because it would expire otherwise. I did post in there to confirm my prize though @Lewd.
> 
> ...


I was a helper at the time, but I can help now. Please, I ask if you can wait so I can check what happened.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 13, 2019)

good morning


----------



## Gledania (Mar 13, 2019)

shaantu said:


> good morning


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

@Soca 

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-47550046


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 13, 2019)

early break next week


----------



## Gledania (Mar 13, 2019)

Early week next chapter.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## shaantu (Mar 13, 2019)

next early chapter week


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 13, 2019)

shaantu said:


> next early chapter week


no need to worry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 13, 2019)

shaantu said:


> good morning






T.D.A said:


> @Soca
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-47550046


I dunno who that is. I don't follow guy groups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 13, 2019)

This is fucking it, time to pass the "is the avatar stretched or not?"

@Soca 

Have I finally...mastered it?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

No


----------



## Soca (Mar 13, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> This is fucking it, time to pass the "is the avatar stretched or not?"
> 
> @Soca
> 
> Have I finally...mastered it?


Nope. B+ for effort tho.

What exactly did you try this time?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> This is fucking it, time to pass the "is the avatar stretched or not?"
> 
> @Soca
> 
> Have I finally...mastered it?



Wat?


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> Nope. B+ for effort tho.
> 
> What exactly did you try this time?



I used the select tool, made the dimension 350 x 700, cropped it to those dimensions then when I was resizing it, the image was resizing automatically to 175 x 350 without me having to manually put the dimensions in so it doesn't stretch, it resized naturally if that makes sense


----------



## Soca (Mar 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wat?


He wants to know if his avatar is stretched again.


----------



## Soca (Mar 13, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I used the select tool, made the dimension 350 x 700, cropped it to those dimensions then when I was resizing it, the image was resizing automatically to 175 x 350 without me having to manually put the dimensions in so it doesn't stretch, it resized naturally if that makes sense


You said you had photoshop right? I thought you were following the advice we gave you last time


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> You said you had photoshop right? I thought you were following the advice we gave you last time



What's the advice again?


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 13, 2019)

Ok I have loaded up Photoshop and still have the original source picture


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> What's the advice again?



Keep the ratio boy ffs! 



Or crop your damm pic.

Just don't give it the size you want


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 13, 2019)

The ratio for this pic is 750 x 750

took me legit 22 minutes to figure out dimensions and cropping through testing, I think I did pretty well for a 750x750 

but I want to be even better


----------



## shaantu (Mar 13, 2019)

btw is that a snooker player?


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 13, 2019)

shaantu said:


> btw is that a snooker player?



yeah


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 13, 2019)

Sup fellas


----------



## Soca (Mar 13, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> What's the advice again?


Open image in photoshop. Make sure the pic doesn't have this lock next to it. 



If it does double click and make to a new layer.

Click the image tab at the top then canvas size


This should pop up. Change the size to 175x350 pixels.



After the canvas shrink hold command+T to scale manually. These nodes will pop up.  



Click the top left or right node and hold shift to keep everything in proportion and just shrink the image down


----------



## Soca (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Sup fellas


Teaching


----------



## Garcher (Mar 13, 2019)

Palkia
is enough for cropping and resizing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> Open image in photoshop. Make sure the pic doesn't have this lock next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn easier.

I use to crop and adjust until it's good. (Generally I'm almost good at first crop though, so I don't care if it doesn't fill my allowed space).


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> is enough for cropping and resizing



ezgif > fireworks for minor/basic gifs edits.

Fireworks tends to high up gifs sizes even when you crop them


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

FYI @Soca @Pocalypse If you are using the latest Photoshop version then you no longer hold shift to transform with proportions intact. But if you don't have the latest version, hold shift key.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> FYI @Soca @Pocalypse If you are using the latest Photoshop version then you no longer hold shift to transform with proportions intact. But if you don't have the latest version, hold shift key.



Is my CS3 concerned?


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Best travel I've made was in Malia.
> 
> But I'd really like to go in Asia (Japan ofc), as in south america (but I hate long travels).


how about Russia?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Is my CS3 concerned?



Nope, latest version is Photoshop CC 2019 (version 20.0.3). Unless you're paying the monthly subscription it's unlikely you'll have the latest 2019 version.


----------



## Soca (Mar 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> FYI @Soca @Pocalypse If you are using the latest Photoshop version then you no longer hold shift to transform with proportions intact. But if you don't have the latest version, hold shift key.



I use CS6


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> I use CS6



That's an old version.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Nope, latest version is Photoshop CC 2019 (version 20.0.3). Unless you're paying the monthly subscription it's unlikely you'll have the latest 2019 version.





I.R.O.N.Y

CS3 is like the 2007 version.



Fel1x said:


> how about Russia?



Too cold for me.


----------



## Soca (Mar 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> That's an old version.


I know. No reason to upgrade tbh.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 13, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> how about Russia?


I'd love to visit Moscow and St. Petersburg one day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 13, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I'd love to visit Moscow and St. Petersburg one day



St Petersberg FL? I live around there!

Also might be super slow, but Marcelle is a SM again. .


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Nope, latest version is Photoshop CC 2019 (version 20.0.3). Unless *you're paying* the monthly subscription it's unlikely you'll have the latest 2019 version.





Paying is so 20th century


----------



## shaantu (Mar 13, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> St Petersberg FL? I live around there!
> 
> Also might be super slow, but Marcelle is a SM again. .


I meant Russian city 
but it would be awesome to visit US one day too


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 13, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I meant Russian city
> but it would be awesome to visit US one day too


I should have known. Thought itnwas random that Florida of all places was where you wanted to go.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 13, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> St Petersberg FL? I live around there!
> 
> Also might be super slow, but Marcelle is a SM again. .


oh wow, really? Im from SPb, do you live in Pskov? lol edit: you mean US SPb


shaantu said:


> I'd love to visit Moscow and St. Petersburg one day


yeah, both great. Moscow is huge and massive like London, while Petersburg is more noble (in architecture)



Marie said:


> I.R.O.N.Y
> 
> CS3 is like the 2007 version.
> 
> ...


its ok there from may still september. as warm as in Europe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> oh wow, really? Im from SPb, do you live in Pskov? lol edit: you mean US SPb
> 
> yeah, both great. Moscow is huge and massive like London, while Petersburg is more noble (in architecture)
> 
> ...



Well, after I visited all the countries I want to see I'll try Russia.


----------



## Mob (Mar 13, 2019)

Just use paint like every normal person


----------



## Garcher (Mar 13, 2019)

mob said:


> Just use paint like every normal person


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Paying is so 20th century



I pay monthly for all the Adobe creative programs lol


----------



## DeVision (Mar 13, 2019)

Pocalypse
But Ronnie is awesome.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 13, 2019)

Let's play a little game. Throw a 6-faced dice if you're brave enough.

1 = 24 hours reply ban from the convo
2 = 1 like
3 =  I'll neg you
4 = nothing happens
5 = I'll rep you
6 = I'll rep you x3


----------



## shaantu (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Let's play a little game. Throw a 6-faced dice if you're brave enough.
> 
> 1 = 24 hours reply ban from the convo
> 2 = 1 like
> ...


lets go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Next time if I go I need to visit LA and San Diego areas, I only got to stay in San Fran / Berkeley areas from the West last time.
> 
> Here's a pic from my trip in Berkeley during sunset:


I thought I replied to this already 

I have never been to San Fran, I don't know if it is worth the visit. I've only been to LA (usual places, Hollywood, Rodeo Drive) and San Diego (only for a day though).

That picture is gorgeous, I love sunsets. Where was the best sunset you have ever watched?


B Rabbit said:


> St Petersberg FL? I live around there!
> 
> Also might be super slow, but Marcelle is a SM again. .


I'm going to the Dali museum there next week


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Let's play a little game. Throw a 6-faced dice if you're brave enough.
> 
> 1 = 24 hours reply ban from the convo
> 2 = 1 like
> ...



*T.D.A* threw *6*-faced die for: Total: *6*


----------



## Nataly (Mar 13, 2019)

I want a ban


----------



## shaantu (Mar 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> *T.D.A* threw *6*-faced die for: Total: *6*


hey man thats not fair 



Nataly said:


> I want a ban


----------



## Nataly (Mar 13, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I want a ban


I always get what I want 

See you


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> *T.D.A* threw *6*-faced die for: Total: *6*


Lmao. You fooled me. Repped and negged 



Nataly said:


> I want a ban


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Lmao. You fooled me. Repped and negged



I deserve some rep for a successful prank don't you think?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 13, 2019)

shaantu said:


> hey man thats not fair


nothing else would really affect me 


Kinjin said:


> Lmao. You fooled me. Repped and negged


First ban for you ?


----------



## shaantu (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Let's play a little game. Throw a 6-faced dice if you're brave enough.
> 
> 1 = 24 hours reply ban from the convo
> 2 = 1 like
> ...


@Gledania you like hazard so go and roll


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Let's play a little game. Throw a 6-faced dice if you're brave enough.
> 
> 1 = 24 hours reply ban from the convo
> 2 = 1 like
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

How the hell do you roll a dice here


----------



## DeVision (Mar 13, 2019)

Dice games? No thanks. I have no luck.. And I'm keeping all my luck for tonights game.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> How the hell do you roll a dice here


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 13, 2019)

How about second try with penalties doubled?

@Kinjin


----------



## shaantu (Mar 13, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> How about second try with a penalties doubled?


I'm in


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

Don't have it on mobile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Don't have it on mobile.


I have it on my mobile 
just make a post and you should have that option


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Don't have it on mobile.


you should use it on your own post. it works on mobile


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 13, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> How about second try with penalties doubled?
> 
> @Kinjin


That would result in all of you being reply banned and I don't want this to become a ghost town even for a day


----------



## Gledania (Mar 13, 2019)

I try


----------



## Gledania (Mar 13, 2019)

@Kinjin it's done


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Kinjin it's done


----------



## Gledania (Mar 13, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu your turn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Don't have it on mobile.



@Kinjin you owe me rep for real


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin you owe me rep for real


----------



## God Movement (Mar 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 13, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu stop being a coward and throw a damn dice.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Shiba D. Inu stop being a coward and throw a damn dice.


Shiba doesn't need to throw a dice to be banned


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

Thanks to those who repped me.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Except it was. Literally quoted the post in question earlier.
> 
> Don't worry. @DeVision and you can claim your prizes from the WC event whenever. Majin Lu is informed.
> 
> I look forward to see you with an avatar other than your current iconic one as you seem adamant to change it.



Have fun waiting. 



Majin Lu said:


> I was a helper at the time, but I can help now. Please, I ask if you can wait so I can check what happened.



I know, I never blamed you. 

I didn't try to blame any single person in particular to begin with, in case it came off the wrong way yesterday. @Kinjin and @Lewd I was a little heated yesterday and it no longer matters to me today. If I had logged on today and saw you telling me to fuck off I wouldn't have cared anymore.

As Kinjin correctly said yesterday I probably wouldn't have used the bigger avatar rights anyway. I'm willing to gift this prize away to someone, as a sign of peace and that you put up with my antics yesterday and still gave me the prize.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Shiba D. Inu your turn.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

No dice option here 

Edit Oh wait, you need to post before?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 13, 2019)

this dice is broken
everyone rolls 2 or 5
only Nataly was unlucky


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 13, 2019)

Should I roll a dice?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Mar 13, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Should I roll a dice?



You lucky bastard.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 13, 2019)

Its my lucky day!!


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Its my lucky day!!



Ok try again.

If 2 we got spoiler in few minutes


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 13, 2019)

Threw a two for that @Marie  that means no spoilers for the rest of the day.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


>





Edit: wait a minute


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ok try again.
> 
> If 2 we got spoiler in few minutes


----------



## Gledania (Mar 13, 2019)

If there is no zoro next chapter I swear I put a carrot sig fir 3 days.

I can't stand the zoro lost meme anymore.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> If there is no zoro next chapter I swear I put a carrot sig fir 3 days.
> 
> I can't stand the zoro lost meme anymore.


I'm surprised you are still a fan of the series when you can't stand so many things about it


----------



## Gledania (Mar 13, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I'm surprised you are still a fan of the series when you can't stand so many things about it



I still like it.



The only thing I cant stand is luffy show.


Oh you should be morr surprised by san juan wolf


----------



## Shrike (Mar 13, 2019)

Ooh dice, nice


----------



## Shrike (Mar 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 13, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Ooh dice, nice


see
its bugged


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

Why are we throwing die though? 

I remember a game or else where ppl got colossal free reps 

I had one year reps with one die.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Mar 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> If there is no zoro next chapter I swear I put a carrot sig fir 3 days.
> 
> I can't stand the zoro lost meme anymore.



Its one of the worst ways Oda keeps Zoro out of the plot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 13, 2019)

Furinji Saiga said:


> Its one of the worst ways Oda keeps Zoro out of the plot.


Congrats! Here's your prize.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

Furinji Saiga said:


> Its one of the worst ways Oda keeps Zoro out of the plot.



Year of Zoro.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Year of Zoro.


----------



## MO (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Let's play a little game. Throw a 6-faced dice if you're brave enough.
> 
> 1 = 24 hours reply ban from the convo
> 2 = 1 like
> ...


Bet


----------



## Six (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 13, 2019)

Wow. People really are lucky.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wow. People really are lucky.



Except Nat


----------



## shaantu (Mar 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wow. People really are lucky.


cmon, roll 
I know you will get a 6


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Let's play a little game. Throw a 6-faced dice if you're brave enough.
> 
> 1 = 24 hours reply ban from the convo
> 2 = 1 like
> ...



Oww okok.

My turn:

Throw a 100 faces die if you're bored enough.

1-99: nothing happens

100: I tier specialist you.

101: I tier specialist you x3.


----------



## Six (Mar 13, 2019)

@Gledania


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

@Snake


----------



## Six (Mar 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Snake


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

Snake said:


>


----------



## Gledania (Mar 13, 2019)

@Snake @Marie


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Snake @Marie


----------



## Six (Mar 13, 2019)

@Marie @Gledania


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Let's play a little game. Throw a 6-faced dice if you're brave enough.
> 
> 1 = 24 hours reply ban from the convo
> 2 = 1 like
> ...



Sure.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 13, 2019)

Not even surprised.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 13, 2019)

Ava why


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Sure.



You should have tried mine instead.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Ava why



I've been having bad luck with the NF staff this week, huh?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> You should have tried mine instead.



I get enough tier specialists in the OL already.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Ava why



Like M. I-got-millions-reps-every-day would care though...


----------



## Six (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Let's play a little game. Throw a 6-faced dice if you're brave enough.
> 
> 1 = 24 hours reply ban from the convo
> 2 = 1 like
> ...


I'll play your game, Nerdjin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 13, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I've been having bad luck with the NF staff this week, huh?


Yeah, I'm aware of _that_ incident lol


Marie said:


> Like M. I-got-millions-reps-every-day would care though...


How I felt


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Yeah, I'm aware of _that_ incident lol



As the One Piece mod, you must have enjoyed the manga panel I used.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Like M. I-got-millions-reps-every-day would care though...



That's right, my circle will cancel the neg soon.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> That's right, my circle will cancel the neg soon.



Mine will cancel...

Oh wait, I don't have one and nobody negs me.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> nobody negs me.



Shall I be the first?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

I will roll for someone.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 13, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> As the One Piece mod, you must have enjoyed the manga panel I used.


I definitely chuckled.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Shall I be the first?



It's embarassing but... 

...I'm old enough I guess.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

Is @A Optimistic male or female?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Is @A Optimistic male or female?



Why? You want to slide in my PMs or something?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Why? You want to slide in my PMs or something?



Make sure I get my edits right. Last time you were an old white dude and someone commented saying it was not accurate.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Make sure I get my edits right. Last time you were an old white dude and someone commented saying it was not accurate.



Who said this and where? Link?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 13, 2019)

Also my age/gender/race are irrelevent. I don't like sharing anything about my personal life with people on this website.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Also my age/gender/race are irrelevent. I don't like sharing anything about my personal life with people on this website.



Wise move.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Wise move.



Yeah people on NF have proven time and time again to be degenerates that use other member's personal info to personally hurt them the first chance they get. So I just simply stopped opening up to anyone.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 13, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Also my age/gender/race are irrelevent. I don't like sharing anything about my personal life with people on this website.


You have 66k messages, here since 2006, but you don't want to share anything with people on this forum. I found it a bit illogical


Edit: didn't see you message above mine. Ok, now I understand


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 13, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> You have 66k messages, here since 2006, but you don't want to share anything with people on this forum. I found it a bit illogical



That's nice.


----------



## MO (Mar 13, 2019)

@colours reps for so much that kinjin rep x3 is still less than hers.


----------



## MO (Mar 13, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Also my age/gender/race are irrelevent. I don't like sharing anything about my personal life with people on this website.


Ik everything.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> Open image in photoshop. Make sure the pic doesn't have this lock next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 13, 2019)

MO said:


> @colours reps for so much that kinjin rep x3 is still less than hers.


Negged x10


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Yeah people on NF have proven time and time again to be degenerates that use other member's personal info to personally hurt them the first chance they get. So I just simply stopped opening up to anyone.



I heard there was some criminal mod called panda or something.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Yeah people on NF have proven time and time again to be degenerates that use other member's personal info to personally hurt them the first chance they get. So I just simply stopped opening up to anyone.



Wrong.

These kind of shits never happen here.

Never.

Believe me.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 13, 2019)

MO said:


> Ik everything.


Your big avatar and HTML usertitle expired yesterday.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 13, 2019)

Marc you genius


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

@MO your usertitle doesn't work.


----------



## MO (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Your big avatar and HTML usertitle expired yesterday.


ik I'm just to lazy to change it.


----------



## MO (Mar 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @MO your usertitle doesn't work.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 13, 2019)

mods


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 13, 2019)

I CAN'T BELIEVE IT WAS THIS EASY

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

Poca san now:


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Poca san now:



Those days of spending half an hour to make an avatar on GIMP then only to get slapped on the face when I come here and hear my avatars are stretched are gone, dark days are over


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 13, 2019)

@MO

If you wanna learn how to make avatars I will teach you.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 13, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> @MO
> 
> If you wanna learn how to make avatars I will teach you.



arent u the guy who couldnt even center his last avatar correctly?


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 13, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> arent u the guy who couldnt even center his last avatar correctly?



but now I'm the man who can


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 13, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> but now I'm the man who can


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 13, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


>



I'm not trying to centre that, I want to show off the part of the black background


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I'm not trying to centre that, I want to show off the part of the black background



Ok reported.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 13, 2019)

Qui est votre personnage préféré?


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ok reported.



Thank you!


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 13, 2019)

Ava, let's not forget you had a full titty Hawkins as your ava and pretended you "found it" on Google like that


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Qui est votre personnage préféré?



Cute try but...

Which manga/show/movie/book...?

Edit: "Quel est ton perso préféré?" is better


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> Cute try but...
> 
> Which manga/show/movie/book...?



one piece wut else

also that wasnt a try btw, everyone in my city was taught french in school, though we all preferred speaking english


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 13, 2019)

tho ppl from france always did look down on canadians's french


----------



## MO (Mar 13, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> @MO
> 
> If you wanna learn how to make avatars I will teach you.


I dont have photoshop.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> one piece wut else
> 
> also that wasnt a try btw, everyone in my city was taught french in school, though we all preferred speaking english



Lol ok. 

I have none. I like many of them tbh.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> tho ppl from france always did look down on canadians's french



Wrong.

We make fun of dem french accent.

Tabarnak!


----------



## Steven (Mar 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Is @A Optimistic male or female?


Optimistic´s Gender is more or less irrelevant

He/She is the supreme being!


----------



## shaantu (Mar 13, 2019)

@DeVision


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 13, 2019)

@Pocalypse just who is the guy on your avatar?


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 13, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> @Pocalypse just who is the guy on your avatar?



Ronnie O'Sullivan.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 13, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Ronnie O'Sullivan.


haven't thought pool is popular nowadays


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 13, 2019)

Poor DeVision. Klopp hoch!


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 13, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> haven't thought pool is popular nowadays



Snooker, not pool.

It's only popular in the UK and China, rest no where close. I was born in the UK so I naturally grew up watching Snooker with my dad. It's my favourite sport after Tennis.

As I grew older Football became #3.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 13, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Snooker, not pool.
> 
> It's only popular in the UK and China, rest no where close. I was born in the UK so I naturally grew up watching Snooker with my dad. It's my favourite sport after Tennis.
> 
> As I grew older Football became #3.


guess it is time for me to google what is snooker and how it is different from pool


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 13, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> guess it is time for me to google what is snooker and how it is different from pool



Very different. Rules, mechanics, technique, tables, everything.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Poor DeVision. Klopp hoch!



I got what I deserve after yesterday's tease..


----------



## shaantu (Mar 13, 2019)

I like to watch snooker casually
I don't know any players, but I'm always impressed when they win a game by hitting everything without leaving the table


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 13, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Snooker, not pool.
> 
> It's only popular in the UK and China, rest no where close. I was born in the UK so I naturally grew up watching Snooker with my dad. It's my favourite sport after Tennis.
> 
> As I grew older Football became #3.


Here I thought that you're a die hard Arsenal fan.

Federer =


----------



## Mariko (Mar 13, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I like to watch snooker casually
> I don't know any players, but I'm always impressed when they win a game by hitting everything without leaving the table



Snookers are Jedi. 

I don't trust them.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Here I thought that you're a die hard Arsenal fan.
> 
> Federer =



I used to be when I was younger like up to 20 years of age but for the last 7 years I find individual sports better to watch though Snooker and Tennis was always there but not at the forefront like now.

And yeah, Federer = GOAT

the man is insane what he's done at such an old age

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 13, 2019)

Once upon a time, I watched Jenga championship final match on youtube for an hour. partly because of pretty asian girl there

so it's ok to watch any sport


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 13, 2019)

AO 2017 final was a great match @Kinjin 

Nadal has always been Federer's achilles heel so to see Federer beat Nadal in a 5 set match after like a decade of not doing it was nuts, and from being 4-2 down in the final set.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 13, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu ah ... yes... the rating war.

It's being 2 week ... you've being eager for this for long  pushing that button. The tier specialist rating. 

I'm comin ...


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 13, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> AO 2017 final was a great match @Kinjin
> 
> Nadal has always been Federer's achilles heel so to see Federer beat Nadal in a 5 set match after like a decade of not doing it was nuts, and from being 4-2 down in the final set.


Not to mention he was injured for a long ass time before that AO. The day he retires is gonna be sad.

Meanwhile Murray will retire this year despite being much younger even though the injuries they had aren't comparable but still.


----------



## Soca (Mar 13, 2019)

@Klue 






Pocalypse said:


> Those days of spending half an hour to make an avatar on GIMP then only to get slapped on the face when I come here and hear my avatars are stretched are gone, dark days are over


Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

@Gledania


----------



## Gledania (Mar 13, 2019)

@Marie 
Found this while wandering on youtube  loled one hour


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 13, 2019)

When you have several alerts and they're all from Gledania:


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> When you have several alerts and they're all from Gledania:


----------



## Shrike (Mar 13, 2019)

Tda, that usertitle is cancer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 13, 2019)

Could you make a smaller version ?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Tda, that usertitle is cancer


----------



## Soca (Mar 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


>


It's too big homebreh.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> It's too big homebreh.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

just messing about


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 13, 2019)

Liverpool beat Bayern in their own backyard yet still no OP spoiler yet?


----------



## colours (Mar 13, 2019)

MO said:


> @colours reps for so much that kinjin rep x3 is still less than hers.





Kinjin said:


> Negged x10



Hey don’t bring me into y’all bantz

And size don’t matter, it’s how you use it
Thankfully I can do both


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 13, 2019)

colours said:


> Hey don’t bring me into y’all bantz
> 
> And size don’t matter, it’s how you use it
> Thankfully I can do both


Hey, how did you even find this place


----------



## Shrike (Mar 13, 2019)

colours said:


> Hey don’t bring me into y’all bantz
> 
> *And size don’t matter,* it’s how you use it
> Thankfully I can do both



Don;t lie Manda.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 13, 2019)

You can proudly call yourself a tier specialist now @colours


----------



## colours (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Hey, how did you even find this place



MO tagged me 



Shrike said:


> Don;t lie Manda.



If I’m lyin, I’m flyin  



Kinjin said:


> You can proudly call yourself a tier specialist now @colours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 13, 2019)

If Colours a One Piece fan now?  

We are growing in numbers here.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 13, 2019)

@colours 

Are you YonkoSet or Admiral Gang?
Favourite Straw Hat?


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 13, 2019)

Be a Nova-Striker


----------



## colours (Mar 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @colours
> 
> Are you YonkoSet or Admiral Gang?
> Favourite Straw Hat?



Yonko

Carrot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 13, 2019)

colours said:


> Yonko
> 
> Carrot


welcome to the club of chosen ones then


----------



## Blacku (Mar 13, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Yeah people on NF have proven time and time again to be degenerates that use other member's personal info to personally hurt them the first chance they get. So I just simply stopped opening up to anyone.





Those Hooligans must be apprehended for the good of the NF community


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 13, 2019)

Still no spoiler.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2019)

colours said:


> Yonko
> 
> Carrot


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 14, 2019)

looks a bit like fan-made trailer, buy anyway I'm hyped.

P.S. don't like the new suits


----------



## Soca (Mar 14, 2019)

If they have to use a montage of old clips for a trailer I can only imagine how much good shit is gonna be in the movie


----------



## colours (Mar 14, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> If Colours a One Piece fan now?
> 
> We are growing in numbers here.



E has shown me da way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> If Colours a One Piece fan now?
> 
> We are growing in numbers here.



He Carrot fan.

/Period


----------



## colours (Mar 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> He Carrot fan.
> 
> /Period



I ask E for updates on the manga cause I’m too busy

So that’s something


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 14, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> looks a bit like fan-made trailer, buy anyway I'm hyped.
> 
> P.S. don't like the new suits



My hype and focus is on this too, not feeling Wano right now


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2019)

colours said:


> I ask E for updates on the manga cause I’m too busy
> 
> So that’s something



My personal advisor told me you was a she.

My bad on this point sis. Couldn't know. 

Could explain our common Carrot fandoming though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2019)

@Muah gonna rep you for negging the bear


----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Muah gonna rep you for negging the bear



Then I gonna rep @Snake  for repping me right after (tomorow since I repped you before).


----------



## Nox (Mar 14, 2019)

neogaf/reserera might be one of the most bitch ass sites on the planet.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> If they have to use a montage of old clips for a trailer I can only imagine how much good shit is gonna be in the movie


Game of Thrones and Avengers both are showing pretty nothing in their trailers, that is a good sign.



Pocalypse said:


> My hype and focus is on this too, not feeling Wano right now


Part one was greatest Marvel film ever (except may be Spider man 1 and 2 with Tobey), so it is only natural that part two is most anticipated movie of 2019


----------



## Soca (Mar 14, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> My hype and focus is on this too, *not feeling Wano right now *


Same. Damn near everything feels so dry right now.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> Same. Damn near everything feels so dry right now.


do you remember some arc that was super exciting from the beginning till the end? Except Reverie and Zou that are too short


----------



## Soca (Mar 14, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> do you remember some arc that was super exciting from the beginning till the end? Except Reverie and Zou that are too short


WCI and Dressrosa were hella exciting from jump. I even said during that arc that it would've been a greatly done arc had we left after the castle fell but alas


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> Same. Damn near everything feels so dry right now.



The problem is we are in the prelude to the main battle. And the prelude itself is currently quite long due to the many different characters that need to be introduced, different plot lines etc.

Oda doesn't help himself with pointless panels wasted on fanservice.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 14, 2019)

It is fun to be banned 



Shrike said:


> Except Nat





Why you gotta do me like that



T.D.A said:


> Is @A Optimistic male or female?


He is not a girl, not yet a woman 

@Wave would know better


----------



## Nataly (Mar 14, 2019)

Also colours used to wear Carrot set


----------



## Garcher (Mar 14, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu @mob 

What do you think about these sales figures my friends?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 14, 2019)

Nataly said:


> It is fun to be banned


forum ban next 



T.D.A said:


> The problem is we are in the prelude to the main battle. And the prelude itself is currently quite long due to the many different characters that need to be introduced, different plot lines etc.
> 
> Oda doesn't help himself with pointless panels wasted on fanservice.


I guess. 

This is also a minor ass complaint but all the japanese names in this arc is annoying. I can't care about cats when I barely remember who they are


----------



## Nataly (Mar 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> forum ban next
> 
> 
> I guess.


I like to risk


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> forum ban next
> 
> 
> I guess.
> ...



It's not that hard to remember their names.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I like to risk



Roll the dice. If you get 3, you get a 24 hour ban. If you get 5, I get a 24 hour ban.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Roll the dice. If you get 3, you get a 24 hour ban. If you get 5, I get a 24 hour ban.


Why would you risk yourself though


----------



## Soca (Mar 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It's not that hard to remember their names.


It is for me. The only wano residents I can bother to remember the names of are , kinemon, raizo, otoko and orochi.   


Nataly said:


> I like to risk





T.D.A said:


> Roll the dice. If you get 3, you get a 24 hour ban. If you get 5, I get a 24 hour ban.



Do it.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 14, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Why would you risk yourself though


I am seriously lucky with getting what I am aiming at, am I not


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Why would you risk yourself though


Second time's the charm.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 14, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Second time's the charm.


Apparently not 

I am laughing at myself


----------



## Soca (Mar 14, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Apparently not
> 
> I am laughing at myself



You ready?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Why would you risk yourself though



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nataly (Mar 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> You ready?


I never back out my words

Do me, Marc


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2019)

Who else wants to roll the dice? I shall risk myself again


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2019)

Soca and me be like


----------



## Soca (Mar 14, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I never back out my words
> 
> Do me, Marc


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2019)

I thought it was going to be a 24 hours reply ban, not a forum ban


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2019)

No one else wants to roll?


----------



## Soca (Mar 14, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I thought it was going to be a 24 hours reply ban, not a forum ban


Nah the stakes were raised. That's why nobody else wants to take the risk lol


----------



## Shrike (Mar 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> No one else wants to roll?





Soca said:


> Nah the stakes were raised. That's why nobody else wants to take the risk lol



Sure I ll do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 14, 2019)

I want to roll too 
give me some fun game


----------



## Mob (Mar 14, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> @Shiba D. Inu @mob
> 
> What do you think about these sales figures my friends?


Subarashii DB is right where it belongs


----------



## Soca (Mar 14, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I want to roll too
> give me some fun game


You don't wanna participate in the hammer games?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2019)

mob said:


> Subarashii DB is right where it belongs



It doesn't count because only ningens watch dbz.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> You don't wanna participate in the hammer games?


show me rewards


----------



## Soca (Mar 14, 2019)

shaantu said:


> show me rewards


you don't get banned


----------



## shaantu (Mar 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> you don't get banned


nah that's bad reward, not worth playing


----------



## Soca (Mar 14, 2019)

shaantu said:


> nah that's bad reward, not worth playing


Don't you wanna see the courts


----------



## Mob (Mar 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> It doesn't count because only ningens watch dbz.


Im praying for lost souls like you


----------



## shaantu (Mar 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> Don't you wanna see the courts


is anything interesting in there?


----------



## Soca (Mar 14, 2019)

shaantu said:


> is anything interesting in there?


pWngoat's in there


----------



## shaantu (Mar 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> pWngoat's in there


I dont wanna go then


----------



## Soca (Mar 14, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I dont wanna go then


Understandable


----------



## Soca (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> Same. Damn near everything feels so dry right now.



Yeah I'm just reading the chapters but not feeling anything atm, sometimes I'm thinking of other shit while reading 

I haven't even discussed anything in the telegrams lately.


----------



## Six (Mar 14, 2019)

@DiscoZoro20


----------



## Quipchaque (Mar 14, 2019)

Snake said:


> @DiscoZoro20



Why would you get salty over a neutral rating.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Roll the dice. If you get 3, you get a 24 hour ban. If you get 5, I get a 24 hour ban.



Sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2019)

@T.D.A

How about I roll a two faced die? If I get 1, I get a 24 hour ban. If I get 2, you get a 24 hour ban. 

Do you consent?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @T.D.A
> 
> How about I roll a two faced die? If I get 1, I get a 24 hour ban. If I get 2, you get a 24 hour ban.
> 
> Do you consent?



Sure.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Sure.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2019)

@Kinjin @Soca

Time to give pwngoat some company.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2019)

Who's next?


----------



## Soca (Mar 14, 2019)

rip in pieces tda



Pocalypse said:


> Yeah I'm just reading the chapters but not feeling anything atm, sometimes I'm thinking of other shit while reading
> 
> I haven't even discussed anything in the telegrams lately.


Yea I get it. I've been tryna marathon shows to replace the emptiness. Right now I'm on season 4 of true blood.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Who's next?



I roll 2 faced dice. 1 you join me. 2 my ban gets extended to 48 hours.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @Kinjin @Soca
> 
> Time to give pwngoat some company.


We need T.D.A. for the chapter discussions tomorrow


----------



## Soca (Mar 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I roll 2 faced dice. 1 you join me. 2 my ban gets extended to 48 hours.


lawd


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2019)

Don't do these bets right before the chapter drops. Activity will just suffer from this.


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 14, 2019)

Soca said:


>



Did I seriously just watch all 52 seconds of this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 14, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Did I seriously just watch all 52 seconds of this?


It's good right? 

I need one for camie now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> It's good right?
> 
> I need one for camie now



That...would be pretty awesome.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I roll 2 faced dice. 1 you join me. 2 my ban gets extended to 48 hours.



Sure.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2019)

Wait no nevermind tda

Im in the middle of a mafia game, i completely forgot


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2019)

We will postpone this for some other time.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2019)

I gotta carry my team to victory.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2019)

Me too


----------



## Muah (Mar 14, 2019)

Astro said:


> @Gledania @Muah I support, condone and welcome all manner of conflict. However, remember every action has a price. This is the part where I remind you to show restrain and play nice. Lets not get too lost in the hate.


Don't add me in this. Im not part of this shit. And I don't respect the opinions of a mod that revenge negs people @Astro.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2019)

@A Optimistic you gotta join me


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @A Optimistic you gotta join me



How will I carry my mafia team to victory if I'm banned?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2019)

Muah said:


> Don't add me in this. Im not part of this shit.



Actually bringing your salty negs and "kind" words to someone who wasn't even speaking with you but with a mod you don't even "respect or give a darn about"  after a misunderstanding is you having a "part of this" 

You're the one who came to attack me here over nothing no one called you.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 14, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> How will I carry my mafia team to victory if I'm banned?


how will you rep me when you are banned


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> how will you rep me when you are banned



This is true


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> How will I carry my mafia team to victory if I'm banned?



Let's both do the bans after mafia and chapter discussions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 14, 2019)

my mind really wants to pull something stupid, but it doesn't know what yet


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Let's both do the bans after mafia and chapter discussions.



Im already taking an nf break when the game ends so sure why not


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Im already taking an *nf break* when the game ends so sure why not


why

who's responsible for this


----------



## Garcher (Mar 14, 2019)

shaantu said:


> my mind really wants to pull something stupid, but it doesn't know what yet


how about posting porn


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> how about posting porn



Dont do this, i was stuck with ane for months in the courthouse over this


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> why
> 
> who's responsible for this



U dont want me gone? How sweet


----------



## shaantu (Mar 14, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> how about posting porn


not my style


----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2019)

shaantu said:


> not my style



Hentai then ?


----------



## shaantu (Mar 14, 2019)

idk I just have really weird mood today and I'm laughing at almost everything I see


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 14, 2019)

Awesome Heisenberg avatar Ava.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> U dont want me gone? How sweet


No, stay


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2019)

shaantu said:


> not my style



Vivi porn maybe?


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 14, 2019)

Vivi is the pretties girl in One Piece

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 14, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> Vivi is the pretties girl in One Piece


----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm a space Kleenex.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> Vivi is the pretties girl in One Piece



No.

Def no.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I'm a space Kleenex.



No.

Just no.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> No.
> 
> Def no.



At least she's prettier than your sakura Kappa


Oh and yes I'm a space Kleenex.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm a space shawarma


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> At least she's prettier than your sakura Kappa
> 
> 
> Oh and yes I'm a space Kleenex.



Still no. 

Get out.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> No.
> 
> Def no.


Well, I don't care about OP girls, but when I see Vivi - the situation changes. 
My favourites are: Vivi, Kurisu (from Steins' gate) and Shirley (from Code Geass)


----------



## shaantu (Mar 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> No.
> 
> Def no.


Vivi>Carrot


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'm a space shawarma



Alley level IQ Mariko 

Get out.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Vivi>Carrot



Yes.

Def yes.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Vivi>Carrot


----------



## shaantu (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 14, 2019)

Sulong Carrot would annihilate X-Drake.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Mar 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I'm a space Kleenex.


what


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Sulong Carrot would annihilate X-Drake.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Sulong Carrot would annihilate X-Drake.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2019)

Neg'd


----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> what



Well imagine a space ship. There is a Kleenex inside.

The ship explode.

The Kleenex is thrown out.

Well I'm that Kleenex.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Well imagine a space ship. There is a Kleenex inside.
> 
> The ship explode.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> Neg'd




Technically she can annihilate him by taking her clothes off ....


----------



## Soca (Mar 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Well imagine a space ship. There is a Kleenex inside.
> 
> The ship explode.
> 
> ...


ooooook

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 14, 2019)

Is Gledania drunk again?


----------



## Soca (Mar 14, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Is Gledania drunk again?


No he's just being himself


----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Is Gledania drunk again?



No.

But I haven't sleep in 3 days because I'm sick right now.

It have effect.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2019)

:gled

Any suggestions for the hover text?


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> No.
> 
> But I haven't sleep in 3 days because I'm sick right now.
> 
> It have effect.



There's been days in my life where I ain't slept but I don't think of myself as a space tampon


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 14, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> :gled
> 
> Any suggestions for the hover text?



:spacekleenex


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> :gled
> 
> Any suggestions for the hover text?



Make it real

Or a kleenex?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> :gled
> 
> Any suggestions for the hover text?



:Bepo


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> :spacekleenex


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> :Bepo



Wrong.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> :Bepo



Wrong.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Wrong.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2019)

rake>Law


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> rake>Law


----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2019)

I will spam shiba with this is drake stomp law some day


----------



## shaantu (Mar 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> rake>Law


that is NOT funny


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2019)

This must be the :wrong (or :Gled) new emo:


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> This must be the :wrong (or :Gled) new emo:



I'll work on it tomorrow.

This iz a masterpiece.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> Make it real
> 
> Or a kleenex?


Okay.

:gled

Hover text: Or a kleenex?


----------



## Shrike (Mar 14, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Okay.
> 
> :gled
> 
> Hover text: Or a kleenex?



:gled is good, hover text should be I love doge


----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Okay.
> 
> :gled
> 
> Hover text: Or a kleenex?



If they put it one the Emoji list just tell me...


people will spam me with this to the core


----------



## shaantu (Mar 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> If they put it one the Emoji list just tell me...
> 
> 
> people will spam me with this to the core


dont worry I won't


----------



## Gledania (Mar 14, 2019)

shaantu said:


> dont worry I won't



Of course you would


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2019)

@Kinjin @Marie


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 14, 2019)

Shrike said:


> :gled is good, hover text should be I love doge


Good one. Will likely go with this instead.



Gledania said:


> If they put it one the Emoji list just tell me...
> 
> 
> people will spam me with this to the core


Not many people get a dedicated emote. It's your legacy.

Years from now on people will ask "Why is this Bepo emote called gled?". Then someone will give a history lesson about the legend that was Gledania.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> :gled


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 14, 2019)

Korean Dub hitting it with Luffy


----------



## MO (Mar 14, 2019)

@Soca so you just going to ignore me?


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 14, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Korean Dub hitting it with Luffy


Should have went harder.


----------



## Nox (Mar 15, 2019)

some 4/8 chan dude decided to play real life shoot em up in NZ. got strapped drove to a mosque and live streamed him massacre. has anything good ever come from that board? trash site for trash human beings. it’s so trash you can tell someone who uses it based of their post style. rip to those killed by senseless violence.

@Muah You both we’re tagged as warning.  I negged you after we both reached a disagreement. Your respect is of no consequence to me. It did nothing for me before and does nothing after. There is no revenge neg. You went and cried to the admins and they disproved your nonesense. As did I. I don’t know you like that to care.


----------



## Soca (Mar 15, 2019)

muthafucking bed time


----------



## Muah (Mar 15, 2019)

Astro said:


> some 4/8 chan dude decided to play real life shoot em up in NZ. got strapped drove to a mosque and live streamed him massacre. has anything good ever come from that board? trash site for trash human beings. it’s so trash you can tell someone who uses it based of their post style. rip to those killed by senseless violence.
> 
> @Muah You both we’re tagged as warning.  I negged you after we both reached a disagreement. Your respect is of no consequence to me. It did nothing for me before and does nothing after. There is no revenge neg. You went and cried to the admins and they disproved your nonesense. As did I. I don’t know you like that to care.



Hey you mean fucking nothing to me dont fucking tag me. Your a joke as a mod and are almost as annoying as Marc. any further correspondences is just harassment from a beta. Just cut it out.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 15, 2019)

Astro said:


> some 4/8 chan dude decided to play real life shoot em up in NZ. got strapped drove to a mosque and live streamed him massacre. has anything good ever come from that board? trash site for trash human beings. it’s so trash you can tell someone who uses it based of their post style. rip to those killed by senseless violence.



Horrifying news to wake up to. RIP


----------



## Nox (Mar 15, 2019)

coons are hopeless 



T.D.A said:


> Horrifying news to wake up to. RIP



Yeah. I head the new this afternoon. Logged in and saw the actual 10-13min video of the thing. What’s crazy is dude blamed immigrants like he wasn’t an Australian in NZ. Some people are garbage all around.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 15, 2019)

@Gledania 
how do you feel after todays chapter?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2019)

he is still in shock


> Nami doesnt even need Zeus to one-shot Drake


----------



## Gledania (Mar 15, 2019)

shaantu said:


> @Gledania
> how do you feel after todays chapter?



Too exited to see the anime version of the current and previous chapter for "artistic" reasons  

A bit dissapointed that drake is doing nothing and zoro is AGAIN fighting a fodders.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 15, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> he is still in shock
> 
> 
> > Nami doesnt even need Zeus to one-shot Drake



She wpuld send you to heaven in one look. 

And law too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> She wpuld send you to heaven in one look.
> 
> And law too.


me ? yes .. but worth

Law ? nah, that man has ice in his veins whe needs be


----------



## Gledania (Mar 15, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> me ? yes .. but worth
> 
> Law ? nah, that man has ice in his veins whe needs be



If oda make the same scene with Robin and Law fall on the ground.

Would that disappoint you ?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 15, 2019)

@Soca  Shouldn't the OL have a popularity tournament subsection?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2019)

no


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 15, 2019)

There won't be anymore threads as the tourney ended.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Too exited to see the anime version of the current and previous chapter for "artistic" reasons
> 
> A bit dissapointed that drake is doing nothing and zoro is AGAIN fighting a fodders.


Bepo captured
Drake nosebleeding
Zoro fighting some noob


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 15, 2019)

Zoro isn't fighting a noob though


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Soca  Shouldn't the OL have a popularity tournament subsection?


good idea, but too late


----------



## Gledania (Mar 15, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Bepo captured
> Drake nosebleeding
> Zoro fighting some noob



Why do you hate me that much bruh


----------



## shaantu (Mar 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Why do you hate me that much bruh


I don't, I'm just teasing you


----------



## Gledania (Mar 15, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I don't, I'm just teasing you



I know .


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 15, 2019)

Muah said:


> Hey you mean fucking nothing to me dont fucking tag me. Your a joke as a mod and are almost as annoying as Marc. any further correspondences is just harassment from a beta. Just cut it out.



Holy sheet niqqa relax your hairy nipples man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Mar 15, 2019)

claudio please keep your spamming to the DB fanart thread


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 15, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> claudio please keep your spamming to the DB fanart thread


No 
When I find good shit it’s my job to spam it


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 15, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu is everything ok


----------



## Garcher (Mar 15, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> No
> When I find good shit it’s my job to spam it


So this is "good shit"?


I know you just want likes. That's why you have 4k posts in the DB fanart thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 15, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> So this is "good shit"?
> 
> 
> 
> I know you just want likes. That's why you have 4k posts in the DB fanart thread.


Question why do u care?
And two why do u care?
And three Why Do U Care?
I post what I post here if this bothers u not my problem


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2019)

we have very high standards here for dis thread


----------



## Garcher (Mar 15, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Question why do u care?
> And two why do u care?
> And three Why Do U Care?


I don't want you to ruin this fanart thread as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 15, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> I don't want you to ruin this fanart thread as well.


First off I rarely post here


Shiba D. Inu said:


> we have very high standards here for dis thread


Doubt.jpg


Ye Xiu said:


> I don't want you to ruin this fanart thread as well.


>implying I was responsible
>Implying it wasn’t ruined by fuckers spamming the same photos for the [HASHTAG]#24567644774[/HASHTAG] time

M8 you do you and I do me
Crying about it isn’t gonna change shit


----------



## Garcher (Mar 15, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> First off I rarely post here


Keep it that way, have a good day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 15, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Keep it that way, have a good day


Nope Thanks to your bitching I will come here more often to post new stuff here 
Congratulations you gonna see me here often


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 15, 2019)

We keep the OL art thread clean and don't allow spamming it @Claudio Swiss. As a side note I'd reform the DB fanart thread as well but it's at the discretion of the section mods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 15, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> We keep the OL art thread clean and don't allow spamming it @Claudio Swiss. As a side note I'd reform the DB fanart thread as well but it's at the discretion of the section mods.


all i did was post art and certain posters wanna start shit with me 
I get the memo trying keep shit clean I’ll take note


----------



## Blade (Mar 15, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> all i did was post art and certain posters wanna start shit with me
> I get the memo trying keep shit clean I’ll take note





you are garbage levels

a pitiful sand ninger

everyone dislikes you


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 15, 2019)

Blade said:


> you are garbage levels
> 
> a pitiful sand ninger
> 
> everyone dislikes you


Ah my dear bitch blade come following me like a obsessed ass puppy


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2019)

pls dont bring your drama here   we have our own


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 15, 2019)

We ain't doing this here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 15, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> We ain't doing this here


Fine by me yall doing ya jobs


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 15, 2019)

@Ye Xiu what anime is the ava char from?


----------



## Six (Mar 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Roll the dice. If you get 3, you get a 24 hour ban. If you get 5, I get a 24 hour ban.


You're playing with fire.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Ye Xiu what anime is the ava char from?


Benten-sama from Uchouten Kazoku. Quality anime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Hit (Mar 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Mar 15, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Benten-sama from Uchouten Kazoku. Quality anime



Nice art in your sig.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 15, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


>



_"You clearly don't know who you're talking to, so let me clue you in. I am not in danger, Skyler. I am the danger. A guy opens his door and gets shot and you think that of me? No. I am the one who knocks!"_

Classic


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> _"You clearly don't know who you're talking to, so let me clue you in. I am not in danger, Skyler. I am the danger. A guy opens his door and gets shot and you think that of me? No. I am the one who knocks!"_
> 
> Classic



Say my name


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 15, 2019)

OL exclusive event coming up tomorrow. Stay tuned.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 15, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> OL exclusive event coming up tomorrow. Stay tuned.



'I'll leak the news before then.'


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> 'I'll leak the news before then.'


'Fake News' T.D.A.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 15, 2019)

The OL exclusive event is a festival.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 15, 2019)

I hope there's rep as prize


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 15, 2019)

@Kinjin Tomorrow means details at 12am GMT time right?


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin Tomorrow means details at 12am GMT time right?


Whenever I feel like making the thread. Within 20 hours from now on for sure.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 15, 2019)

Tag me someone. I'll forget it otherwise.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 15, 2019)

Who needs a thread ban if you can have a higher bet 

I have survived

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm gonna win this


----------



## DeVision (Mar 15, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Who needs a thread ban if you can have a higher bet
> 
> I have survived

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blacku (Mar 15, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> I don't want you to ruin this fanart thread as well.



Next he's gonna start posting his art and tagging you guys


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 15, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I'm gonna win this



Win what


----------



## shaantu (Mar 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Win what


whatever there is to win


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Win what



Kinjin made a joke that there is a chance to win pierced condoms, that's what shaantu wants i guess


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 15, 2019)

@Nataly @Underworld Broker Finally got Clip Studio Paint Pro. You guys used it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Nataly @Underworld Broker Finally got Clip Studio Paint Pro. You guys used it?


That sounds awesome, congrats. 
I wasn't aware of that program, but it is advertised as equipped for manga too.
I have heard Nezumi is also great  (), but they look to be similar.

I can't wait to see your progress with it.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 15, 2019)

Nataly said:


> That sounds awesome, congrats.
> I wasn't aware of that program, but it is advertised as equipped for manga too.
> I have heard Nezumi is also great  (), but they look to be similar.
> 
> I can't wait to see your progress with it.



Coloring manga should improve. I'll try and show something using the latest chapter on Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Coloring manga should improve. I'll try and show something using the latest chapter on Saturday.


Looking forward to it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Nataly @Underworld Broker Finally got Clip Studio Paint Pro. You guys used it?





T.D.A said:


> Coloring manga should improve. I'll try and show something using the latest chapter on Saturday.



I dont use it, but I've heard of it. So far I've been only using photoshop for drawings and colorings, though I wanted to switch to paint tool sai 'cause I got told its better for drawing pictures


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 16, 2019)

the wacom cintiq tablet looks awesome, was thinking about getting one someday too (only after my current bamboo stops working though)


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 16, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Next he's gonna start posting his art and tagging you guys


I see the FanZ really can’t help themselves from trying to starting shit

Srry niqqa but no one here is wants the BS  so be smart for once and keep it outta here


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 16, 2019)

@Gledania what up man


----------



## Gledania (Mar 16, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> @Gledania what up man




I'm sick right now.

Fuck my life


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I'm sick right now.
> 
> Fuck my life


Shits that’s rough 
How long you been sick


----------



## Gledania (Mar 16, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Shits that’s rough
> How long you been sick



5 days.

I can't even sleep.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> 5 days.
> 
> I can't even sleep.


Oof 
Well that’s tough you went to the doctor or anything?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 16, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Oof
> Well that’s tough you went to the doctor or anything?



I'm in front of his door.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I'm in front of his door.


Well then 
Anyways take care dude I hope things go well for ya


----------



## Juub (Mar 16, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> I don't want you to ruin this fanart thread as well.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2019)

@Shrike 
Trying an half nude version of your ava but it appears I have perspective issues...


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Shrike
> Trying an half nude version of your ava but it appears I have perspective issues...


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


>



Legs are (one of) my weak point. And those are just yonko level to draw (for me)

(nude torso huh)


----------



## Shrike (Mar 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Shrike
> Trying an half nude version of your ava but it appears I have perspective issues...



This perspective is pretty fucking hard to get right. So just let me know the final results


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2019)

Shrike said:


> This perspective is pretty fucking hard to get right. So just let me know the final results



Lol, not sure there will one... I'm lost in perspectives...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol, not sure there will one... I'm lost in perspectives...



The first one but the left side shoulder is too big


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The first one but the left shoulder is too big



By left you mean from our pov? 

The last one has his left harm fucked though


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> By left you mean from our pov?



Yeah left side


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah left side



Yeah maybe a bit...


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2019)

Does DD have tatoos btw?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2019)

my sparkles remind me of Akainus lava


----------



## Shrike (Mar 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The first one but the left side shoulder is too big



It's a cartoonish character, he won't be in proportion anyway. And the shoulder seems fine to me tbh. Maybe the right one is lower then the left one, but it could also be perspective.



Marie said:


> Does DD have tatoos btw?



Not that we know of.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2019)

Shrike said:


> It's a cartoonish character, he won't be in proportion anyway. And the shoulder seems fine to me tbh. Maybe the right one is lower then the left one, but it could also be perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that we know of.



Pfff I'm desperate.

Dunno what's wrong (almost everything -face will be fixed later)

I'm gonna give up...


----------



## Six (Mar 16, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Next he's gonna start posting his art and tagging you guys


----------



## God Movement (Mar 16, 2019)

I will now spam the fanart thread. Bear with me.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> Pfff I'm desperate.
> 
> Dunno what's wrong (almost everything -face will be fixed later)
> 
> I'm gonna give up...



Damn that's ugly. 

Will fix this tomorrow!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## shaantu (Mar 16, 2019)

damn I didn't read carefully and screwed my chance at that event


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 16, 2019)

shaantu said:


> damn I didn't read carefully and screwed my chance at that event


Try again. You didn't try to cheat and just missed to name a character.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 16, 2019)

I don't think I can participate since I only post here and telegrams don't count


----------



## Mariko (Mar 16, 2019)

shaantu said:


> damn I didn't read carefully and screwed my chance at that event



Which event?


----------



## Mob (Mar 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> Which event?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 16, 2019)

@shaantu f**k my luck. Even Chopper would've been a challenge to me..


----------



## shaantu (Mar 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @shaantu f**k my luck. Even Chopper would've been a challenge to me..


damn man, seems like all dice gods hate you


----------



## DeVision (Mar 16, 2019)

shaantu said:


> damn man, seems like all dice gods hate you



I just won on the Saint Patrick's day event. Guess which number I threw. 

Ffs.. I really don't have any luck. XD


----------



## shaantu (Mar 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I just won on the Saint Patrick's day event. Guess which number I threw.
> 
> Ffs.. I really don't have any luck. XD


better luck next time!


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 16, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I don't think I can participate since I only post here and telegrams don't count



Roll one for me and give me the reward


----------



## Nataly (Mar 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Roll one for me and give me the reward


But it won't count


----------



## DeVision (Mar 16, 2019)

Nataly said:


> But it won't count



Just go through the character poll threads and you'll get your post-count. XD


----------



## shaantu (Mar 16, 2019)

btw how can I check my post count in the OL?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 16, 2019)

shaantu said:


> btw how can I check my post count in the OL?


Go to Ohara Library subforum and do this in the search bar:

You should get many pages of your postings in OL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 16, 2019)

Do you guys think we'll have a second shot in the bounty hunt event?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Do you guys think we'll have a second shot in the bounty hunt event?



They should do another version but this time you hunt for other OL members.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> They should do another version but this time you hunt for other OL members.



Poor @Shiba D. Inu .


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> They should do another version but this time you hunt for other OL members.



@Kinjin @Astro @Soca


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Poor @Shiba D. Inu .


?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 16, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ?



You have a stalker who'd give anything to hunt you down.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You have a stalker who'd give anything to hunt you down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin @Astro @Soca


That sounds fun.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> They should do another version but this time you hunt for other OL members.





T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin @Astro @Soca


What would you use instead of bounties? Post count? I'd personally stick to OP characters.


----------



## Soca (Mar 16, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> What would you use instead of bounties? Post count? I'd personally stick to OP characters.


Rep count maybe.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Mar 16, 2019)

Posting here so I can roll dice without getting in the way of the bounty hunting thread. This is a "what if" roll to test my luck taking on Blackbeard.
Edit:


----------



## Shrike (Mar 16, 2019)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Posting here so I can roll dice without getting in the way of the bounty hunting thread. This is a "what if" roll to test my luck taking on Blackbeard.
> Edit:



Join me brother


----------



## shaantu (Mar 16, 2019)

what is that username color? I can't see anything on dark skin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 16, 2019)

shaantu said:


> what is that username color? I can't see anything on dark skin


Whose


----------



## shaantu (Mar 16, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Whose


everyone except for staff and users with sparkles
hurts my eyes


----------



## Nataly (Mar 16, 2019)

shaantu said:


> everyone except for staff and users with sparkles
> hurts my eyes


Really? For me, it is much more pleasant to browse using any Dark skin.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 16, 2019)

thank god they fixed it


----------



## Nataly (Mar 16, 2019)

I just noticed the names, they all turned a nice shade of green/turquoise


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 16, 2019)

must be for st.patrick's day


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 16, 2019)

Maybe my work will be accepted by Viz Originals


----------



## MO (Mar 16, 2019)

I-


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Mar 16, 2019)

MO said:


> I-


At this point taking you out is part of Blackbeard's morning routine.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin @Astro @Soca


great idea. but too much members. and knowing some sensitive or crazy OL's members that will lead to a lot of negs and negative ratings


----------



## MO (Mar 16, 2019)

I am determined! I will never stop @Neo Arcadia


----------



## MO (Mar 16, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> What would you use instead of bounties? Post count? I'd personally stick to OP characters.


Likes,rep.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Mar 16, 2019)

Imu gives the order, and Blackbeard is the light to be extinguished.
One of the his hoes turns out to be CP0 and tries to Shigan him in the balls.
Does it succeed? Fate decides.
Edit: Closer than most, but Admiral Teach still prevails over the assassination attempt. Move over Dragon, he's the real Castro of the OP world.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 16, 2019)

Bankai


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 16, 2019)

*Santoryu Ogi: Sanzen Sekai*


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 16, 2019)

*Santoryu Ogi: Ichidai Sanzen Daisen Sekai*


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 16, 2019)

*Senhachiju Pound Ho*


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 16, 2019)

*Santoryu Ogi: Rokudo no Tsuji*


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 16, 2019)

*Rengoku Oni Giri*


----------



## MO (Mar 16, 2019)

Big mom decided to beat Blackbeard does she do it ?


----------



## MO (Mar 16, 2019)

Come on.


----------



## MO (Mar 16, 2019)

I


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Mar 16, 2019)

Never ever.
Edit: Pirate King, Marshall D. Teach! Sorry Luffy.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 17, 2019)

Upgraded my sword


----------



## Bernkastel (Mar 17, 2019)

Hancock is PK level


----------



## Bernkastel (Mar 17, 2019)

Meh dices cant comprehend her true power.so they overload and fail


----------



## Mariko (Mar 17, 2019)

Soca said:


> Rep count maybe.



Rep power is more balanced, taking everything in count iirc.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 17, 2019)

Wait, we can't rep more than 16/day?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Mar 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wait, we can't rep more than 16/day?


I think it used to be 8 times not too long ago


----------



## Garcher (Mar 17, 2019)

I will reach 10 million this month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 17, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> I will reach 10 million this month



I'll reach 5 M this year :WOW


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 17, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> What would you use instead of bounties? Post count? I'd personally stick to OP characters.





Soca said:


> Rep count maybe.



It will be based on OL post performance.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Mar 17, 2019)

Stop with the dice spam you all


----------



## Shrike (Mar 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Stop with the dice spam you all



This.

It's getting fucking annoying


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> No break!
> 
> CP
> 1st spring chapter
> ...



It's been spring for like 17 days


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 17, 2019)

Roll more than 6 to ban Gledania


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It will be based on OL post performance.


I don't see it ending well. Besides we still got many event ideas in store.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 17, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> It's been spring for like 17 days



Lol wut?

Spring is 03 21 boy


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol wut?
> 
> Spring is 03 21 boy



Here we've had over 17 Celsius since the first day of March.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 17, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Here we've had over 17 Celsius since the first day of March.



Idiot.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 17, 2019)

1 March 2019 is the first day of the meteorological spring
20 March 2019 is the first day of the astronomical spring


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Idiot.



It's been spring for me already


----------



## Mariko (Mar 17, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> It's been spring for me already



For me too though 



T.D.A said:


> 1 March 2019 is the first day of the meteorological spring
> 20 March 2019 is the first day of the astronomical spring



You're right, 20 and not 21 (seasons changes are generally the 21)


----------



## Steven (Mar 17, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I don't see it ending well. Besides we still got many event ideas in store.


Kinjin,how many "points" do you need to kill BB in your current event?


----------



## Steven (Mar 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Stop with the dice spam you all


You mad because Bepo is not a part of the new event?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 17, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> You mad because Bepo is not a part of the new event?



Who's that on your ava ?


----------



## Steven (Mar 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Who's that on your ava ?


Ignia,Igneels true Son


----------



## Garcher (Mar 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Who's that on your ava ?


the guy literally says who he is on his ava


----------



## Gledania (Mar 17, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> the guy literally says who he is on his ava



Too small I couldn't read (I was in phone).


----------



## Steven (Mar 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Too small I couldn't read (I was in phone).


----------



## Gledania (Mar 17, 2019)

Someone explain this to me.

@Kinjin


----------



## DeVision (Mar 17, 2019)

What?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Someone explain this to me.
> 
> @Kinjin



Tu veux dire la différence de like?


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Someone explain this to me.
> 
> @Kinjin


Your names are green because it's St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 17, 2019)

@Gledania 's brother:


----------



## Gledania (Mar 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Tu veux dire la différence de like?



 ? 

La couleur verte .

BTW That's Sakura on your Ava. You won't fool anyone.


----------



## Steven (Mar 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> ?
> 
> La couleur verte .
> 
> BTW That's Sakura on your Ava. You won't fool anyone.


What happend with White Rabbit?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 17, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> What happend with White Rabbit?



The wolf is back. So she hide her identity.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The wolf is back. So she hide her identity.



She "hides"

And "she" wonders who's the wolf.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> She "hides"



Pourquoi rajouter le S ?



Marie said:


> And "she" wonders who's the wolf.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Pourquoi rajouter le S ?



3ème personne du singulier tu mets un "S", comme en français pour la seconde.

He/She hideS

He/She goeS

He/She doeS

And on...


----------



## Gledania (Mar 17, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> St. Patrick's Day.



You mean St.Crusty Crab's day ?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 18, 2019)

Catship, saw this at the art museum the other day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## Garcher (Mar 18, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## Mariko (Mar 18, 2019)

123fire said:


> Hello



Back in the green zone son. 

Don't ruin it.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 18, 2019)

Smile user vs real Zoan be like:


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks to @Silver I realized that Bonney is quite underappreciated

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 18, 2019)

why did you dislike 123fire?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 18, 2019)

New rough sketch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 18, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Thanks to @Silver I realized that Bonney is quite underappreciated



> Icha Icha little boy.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 18, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> why did you dislike 123fire?


I gave a dislike to his post when it was in OP questions thread, IIRC he tried to troll in the OL before but got quickly smacked by Soca. I don't think he does have good intentions in threads that aren't about Boruto


----------



## shaantu (Mar 18, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Thanks to @Silver I realized that Bonney is quite underappreciated


nice but still Vivi>Bonney

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2019)

shaantu said:


> nice but still Vivi>Bonney



Yup. Bonney is cute , but ... I don't want to imagine myself alongside her in a bed


----------



## shaantu (Mar 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yup. Bonney is cute , but ... I don't want to imagine myself alongside her in a bed


please don't make a baby joke


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 18, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I gave a dislike to his post when it was in OP questions thread, IIRC he tried to troll in the OL before but got quickly smacked by Soca. I don't think he does have good intentions in threads that aren't about Boruto


what's even the point of trolling in the unknown section?
isn't it the guy who made a thread about "what the fuck is OP plot?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2019)

shaantu said:


> please don't make a baby joke



Oh the problem is not the baby. It's the food.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 18, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> what's even the point of trolling in the unknown section?
> isn't it the guy who made a thread about "what the fuck is OP plot?


probably, I think he also was trolling/baiting in MHA section too


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2019)

shaantu said:


> probably, I think he also was trolling/baiting in MHA section too



No one can bait shaantu exept me 

Drake > Law


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2019)

Shiba went full ratings now.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> No one can bait shaantu exept me
> 
> Drake > Law


you wish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2019)

shaantu said:


> you wish



 I do.



123fire said:


> how the fuck is asking questions trolling?



Stop trolling now !


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2019)

123fire said:


> idk if you're joking or serious right now. i'm NOT trolling



You are 

@Kinjin ban him !


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 18, 2019)

No evidence


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 18, 2019)

123fire said:


> idk if you're joking or serious right now. i'm NOT trolling


so did you get OP's plot? or still don't know what the fuck is OP?


----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2019)

Can I talk about my Page One theory in here?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2019)

I Think Kinjin won't mind


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 18, 2019)

shaantu said:


> nice but still Vivi>Bonney


Prefer Bonney but she aight.


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2019)

So I just thought about something. Since Brook was around when Roger was just a rookie, could he have met Rox at one point?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2019)

La Flame said:


> So I just thought about something. Since Brook was around when Roger was just a rookie, could he have met Rox at one point?



I hope he will refer to them at some point


----------



## shaantu (Mar 18, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Prefer Bonney but she aight.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __







La Flame said:


> So I just thought about something. Since Brook was around when Roger was just a rookie, could he have met Rox at one point?



It's very possible. Even if he didn't meet them in person, he must have heard about them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 18, 2019)

I'd change my avatar but I love my current one so much


----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I hope he will refer to them at some point





shaantu said:


> It's very possible. Even if he didn't meet them in person, he must have heard about them


Long shot but could they've been the crew who defeated them? What if he didn't recognize BM because of the way she looks now?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2019)

If we go only by *beauty *standard and not personality :

Reiju/Hina > Boa/Robin/Ain> Nami/Vivi/Nojiko>Rebecca

If we put personality in the matter.

Reiju>Vivi /Robin/Nami> Ain >  the rest


----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I'd change my avatar but I love my current one so much


I have some Vivi avatars lying around if you'd like lol



Gledania said:


> If we go only by *beauty *standard and not personality :
> 
> Reiju/Hina > Boa/Robin/Ain> Nami/Vivi/Nojiko>Rebecca
> 
> ...


Where's Bonney, Perona and Sadi-chan?


----------



## shaantu (Mar 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> If we go only by *beauty *standard and not personality :
> 
> Reiju/Hina > Boa/Robin/Ain> Nami/Vivi/Nojiko>Rebecca
> 
> ...


>Hina above Hancock, Robin and Vivi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 18, 2019)

La Flame said:


> I have some Vivi avatars lying around if you'd like lol
> 
> 
> Where's Bonney, Perona and Sadi-chan?


yeah thanks, I have some but I just love the art in my current one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 18, 2019)

shaantu said:


> >Hina above Hancock, Robin and Vivi



She's tha babe !


----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2019)

That Aokiji vs Akainu got me thinking. Do you think Aokiji's haki is stronger than Akainu? since his ice was able to match his lava and all


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2019)

nah


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I'd change my avatar but I love my current one so much



Don't.

Your avatar is iconic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2019)

ABSOLUTE CAT JUSTICE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MO (Mar 18, 2019)

I went to a anime store not far from my house. And look at what I found.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2019)

MO said:


> I went to a anime store not far from my house. And look at what I found.




And ?


----------



## Steven (Mar 19, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The wolf is back. So she hide her identity.


Ah,Marie=WR 

And Gledania=Icebear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 19, 2019)

Traitor


----------



## Mariko (Mar 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Traitor



Who?

Why?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Traitor



Who ?

Why ?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Edward Newgate


----------



## DeVision (Mar 19, 2019)

26 years old. It feels like a lifetime ago. XD


----------



## Gledania (Mar 19, 2019)

@Edward Newgate Happy birthday


----------



## MO (Mar 19, 2019)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 19, 2019)

Aww you remembered!

Thanks guys. 26


----------



## Shrike (Mar 19, 2019)

Edward Newgate said:


> Aww you remembered!
> 
> Thanks guys. 26



Happy Birthday man. Have a blast! Stay active; you are an invaluable part of OL's history.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Mar 19, 2019)

Happy born day to Newgate. Surprised your so young I thought you were 29-31. You've got more sense than some older posters here


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 19, 2019)

Happy Birthday. We are growing old


----------



## Mariko (Mar 19, 2019)

Edward Newgate said:


> Aww you remembered!
> 
> Thanks guys. 26



Nobody remembered. Forum did.

Don't you have facebook? 

Anyway, happy 26 son.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 19, 2019)

Wow Google Stadia announced. They're shaking up the gaming industry.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Wow Google Stadia announced. They're shaking up the gaming industry.



Like a game console?
You think they'll have it in them to compare to PS, Xbox and so on?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Like a game console?
> You think they'll have it in them to compare to PS, Xbox and so on?



It isn't a console. They're aiming to match or exceed the same graphics via streaming/cloud platform regardless of what hardware you're on. I'm sure at the start it'll have its problems/lag but I think it'll be the norm in 10 years time.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 19, 2019)

@Edward Newgate  happy bday!


----------



## Soca (Mar 19, 2019)

Edward Newgate said:


> Aww you remembered!
> 
> Thanks guys. 26


happy birthday


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 19, 2019)

@Edward Newgate Happy Birthday, man.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It isn't a console. They're aiming to match or exceed the same graphics via streaming/cloud platform regardless of what hardware you're on. I'm sure at the start it'll have its problems/lag but I think it'll be the norm in 10 years time.



That sounds nice and promising.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 20, 2019)

Take this haters!

Science just proved me right: Carrot > your favs, Mihawk is fodder and my boobs > Nami's.

And nothing nor nobody can prove my reality's wrong. 

Deal with it!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2019)

@Gledania


----------



## Gledania (Mar 20, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Gledania



Nah this one is better


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 20, 2019)

Speaking of ages anyone feel old knowing that a lot of these OP fans on forums were born *after* One Piece started


----------



## DeVision (Mar 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Speaking of ages anyone feel old knowing that a lot of these OP fans on forums were born *after* One Piece started





Wow, spoilers out. I'm gonna skip them again. 

btw @Gledania , your sig is too big I think.


----------



## Flame (Mar 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Speaking of ages anyone feel old knowing that a lot of these OP fans on forums were born *after* One Piece started


ha ha ha right?? they're still babies!


----------



## Nox (Mar 20, 2019)

count down for Disney to give us the DOOM film we deserve starts now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 20, 2019)

With Cavendish being confirmed for the new Stampede movie I need a Cavendish set.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 21, 2019)

if all the lurkers in this section would actually post the activity would be twice as high


----------



## Steven (Mar 21, 2019)

Gledania is 24/7 online


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 21, 2019)

@Gledania you've gotten some competion


----------



## Gledania (Mar 21, 2019)

@Fel1x Good job mate


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 21, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Fel1x Good job mate


now kiss him


----------



## Gledania (Mar 21, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> now kiss him



too far.


----------



## Steven (Mar 21, 2019)

@Fel1x


----------



## Flame (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Mar 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 21, 2019)

I swear you better have a korean wife after all this, otherwise what is the point.


----------



## Soca (Mar 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I swear you better have a korean wife after all this, otherwise what is the point.


We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 21, 2019)

our battle with @Shiba D. Inu was unpanelled

don't get too excited about it


----------



## Nox (Mar 21, 2019)

Who is this?


----------



## Soca (Mar 21, 2019)

Astro said:


> Who is this?


random girl from afreecatv


----------



## Mariko (Mar 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I swear you better have a korean wife after all this, otherwise what is the point.



More like he reincarnates into a K-pop gif.


----------



## Nox (Mar 22, 2019)

*insert Kodak Black Calling My Spirit soundtrack*



Soca said:


> random girl from afreecatv



she's got me feeling some type of way


----------



## Gledania (Mar 22, 2019)

Damn @Amatérasu’s Son you're on fire right now.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Damn @Amatérasu’s Son you're on fire right now.


I'm just trying to get in my posting before work. Got a closing shift.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 22, 2019)

I always appreciate @Amatérasu’s Son coming in after like 8 hours or so and posting in every thread shuffling the telegrams page anew. It also seems like he reads every post in every thread. Dedicated OL'er right there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soca (Mar 22, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I always appreciate @Amatérasu’s Son coming in after like 8 hours or so and posting in every thread shuffling the telegrams page anew. It also seems like he reads every post in every thread. Dedicated OL'er right there.


Yep. It's basically the norm to expect like 10 notifications the next day from ama just rating or quoting your posts


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 22, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I always appreciate @Amatérasu’s Son coming in after like 8 hours or so and posting in every thread shuffling the telegrams page anew. It also seems like he reads every post in every thread. Dedicated OL'er right there.


It's a shame that he avoids spoilers and thus never participates in the prediction/discussion thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 22, 2019)

@B Rabbit St Pete was a very impressive city


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 22, 2019)

What's this new trend of screenshotting your notifications screen? Is this a thing now?


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 22, 2019)

Am I the only one who read only text spoilers and avoid pics?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 22, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> Am I the only one who read only text spoilers and avoid pics?



Probably better doing it the other way. Quality of text spoilers have declined and often misleading ever since the Japanese stopped providing spoilers.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Probably better doing it the other way. Quality of text spoilers have declined and often misleading ever since the Japanese stopped providing spoilers.


usually I read only first text spoiler with a few words about the chapter. When I'm not too excited or infromation is too minor, I read a detailed text spoiler.

When I'm excited after reading a short first text spoiler I don't read what comes next to avoid the spoiling of something that interesting

But I avoid seeing pics every time. I don't know. text+pics is a like I have already read the full chapter before it comes out


----------



## Mariko (Mar 22, 2019)

Predict the predictions.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> What's this new trend of screenshotting your notifications screen? Is this a thing now?


It is for a better representation and a clear proof, that's what I think. And it is easier to share the screenshot rather than go into a deep explanation.


----------



## Nox (Mar 22, 2019)

​
15 years ago on this date the god MC himself blessed us. MF


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 22, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> It's a shame that he avoids spoilers and thus never participates in the prediction/discussion thread



Sorry, I prefer to take it as it comes with no spoilers. It lets me enjoy it chapter by chapter.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2019)

I predict that Marie will make a [HASHTAG]#wrong[/HASHTAG] prediction


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2019)

How do I screenshot


----------



## Garcher (Mar 23, 2019)

I predict that I predict that Akainu solos Kaido


----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I predict that Marie will make a [HASHTAG]#wrong[/HASHTAG] prediction


[HASHTAG]#wrong[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2019)

I predict that shiba will not make any prediction since he never does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I predict that shiba will not make any prediction since he never does.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2019)

@Marie if you had to use *one word *to describe me, would it be ??


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Marie if you had to use *one word *to describe me, would it be ??



Wrong


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wrong



I was going to use the same for you 

What a coincidence


----------



## Juub (Mar 23, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Can't you guys understand that the sword god title was only given to him after his death by the Wano citizens because of their adoration ? Do you Zoro retards have to be so stupid ?


Dellinger calling people stupid.

I've seen it all.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 23, 2019)

Juub said:


> Dellinger calling people stupid.
> 
> I've seen it all.


Who are you ?


----------



## Juub (Mar 23, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Who are you ?


Oh so you can't read? Explains a lot in that case. My bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 23, 2019)

Juub said:


> Oh so you can't read? Explains a lot in that case. My bad.



No really, who are you ? I don't remember you posting in this section.


----------



## Juub (Mar 23, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> No really, who are you ? I don't remember you posting in this section.


Check my posting history in the section. I have plenty of posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Mar 23, 2019)

TheWiggian said:


> please stop mistaken *us* with AdmiralGang


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 23, 2019)

Not sure what you don't understand here. The sentence covers up everything just fine.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 23, 2019)

TheWiggian said:


> Not sure what you don't understand here. The sentence covers up everything just fine.


You seem to be the only member of Admirals Incorporated, as I have never seen anyone other than you referring to this group. Therefore, shouldn't it be "me" instead of "us"? Who are the other members?


----------



## Mob (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 23, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> You seem to be the only member of Admirals Incorporated, as I have never seen anyone other than you referring to this group. Therefore, shouldn't it be "me" instead of "us"? Who are the other members?



I think that i already explained you in the PM that i don't care about your opinion? Didn't i?

I'll explain in again:

Shiba, You and Mob, no wait Mob defected from AdmiralGang right? He's in the YonkouSet now and joined God Movement, Seraphoenix, Fel1x and the others like Gohara. That would make practically only 2 of you.

Then we have AdmiralsInc with numerous people like Daisuke, Furinji, AK, Donquixote me et cetera and like dozens of lurking supporters.

I think us fits much more better with "US" than the duet of the poor Ye Xiu and Shiba D. Inu.


----------



## Mob (Mar 23, 2019)

TheWiggian said:


> Mob defected from AdmiralGang right? He's in the YonkouSet now and joined God Movement, Seraphoenix, Fel1x and the others like Gohara. That would make practically only 2 of you.


I never joined Yonkoset, gang knows my stance regarding Mihawk and Shanks and that did not ruin our relations cause admirals come before secondary topics of Shanks vs Mihawk, Robin vs Nami or Law vs Kidd


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 23, 2019)

mob said:


> I never joined Yonkoset, gang knows my stance regarding Mihawk and Shanks and that did not ruin our relations cause admirals come before secondary topics of Shanks vs Mihawk, Robin vs Nami or Law vs Kidd




2 or 3 doesn't make a difference


----------



## Mob (Mar 23, 2019)

TheWiggian said:


> 2 or 3 doesn't make a difference


We have few more,  a secret double agent can be right now when we are talking on a mission to infiltrate your group


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 23, 2019)

mob said:


> We have few more,  a secret double agent can be right now when we are talking on a mission to infiltrate your group





Company disclaimer: No rats allowed


----------



## Garcher (Mar 23, 2019)

TheWiggian said:


> I think that i already explained you in the PM that i don't care about your opinion? Didn't i?
> 
> I'll explain in again:
> 
> ...


Don't dodge the topic. No other Admiral supporter other than you has ever said he is a part of Admirals Incorporated.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 23, 2019)

Btw, your informations are wrong. We are five people.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2019)

mob said:


> I never joined Yonkoset, gang knows my stance regarding Mihawk and Shanks and that did not ruin our relations cause admirals come before secondary topics of Shanks vs Mihawk, Robin vs Nami or Law vs Kidd


----------



## Mob (Mar 23, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


Admiral elitists


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2019)

Wiggian forgot his anti-delusion medicine today


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 23, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Don't dodge the topic. No other Admiral supporter other than you has ever said he is a part of Admirals Incorporated.



You're not almighty who sees who said what/when, if you think you are you're in denial son.



Ye Xiu said:


> Btw, your informations are wrong. We are five people.







Shiba D. Inu said:


> Wiggian forgot his anti-delusion medicine today



Breh weren't you told to: "Stay away from each other simply put."

Grew some balls or what? 
Just hold on the agreement, we all know who ran with the tail between the legs.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2019)

Ppl and their so called "gangs" though...


----------



## Garcher (Mar 23, 2019)

TheWiggian said:


> You're not almighty who sees who said what/when, if you think you are you're in denial son.


Some of the people you mention as your members rep me and give me positive ratings regularly so I have a hard time believing they share your ridiculous hatred


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ppl and their so called "gangs" though...


 




besides you yourself are in the Luffy+Shanks gang


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 23, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Some of the people you mention as your members rep me and give me positive ratings regularly so I have a hard time believing they share your ridiculous hatred



Not everyone views the world through the same eyes, some don't even know the truth about other people. It's not on me to open said eyes as i said i don't care about you like 5 times already.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> besides you yourself are in the Luffy+Shanks gang



You can add Zoro, Aokiji, Fujitora, Dragon, Carrot and many others I forget in it then 

But Indeed my top 4 are Dragon, Shanks, Luffy and Zoro


----------



## Mob (Mar 23, 2019)

Gangs are for men, females can join cheerleader squads


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 23, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Btw, your informations are wrong. We are five people.


If you had said four, then you could've said "_We Are *Four* Daleks_".


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2019)

mob said:


> Gangs are for men, females can join cheerleader squads



Noticed.

I join the "lol gangs" cheerleader squad then


----------



## Shrike (Mar 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> You can add Zoro, Aokiji, Fujitora, Dragon, Carrot and many others I forget in it then
> 
> But Indeed my top 4 are Dragon, Shanks, Luffy and Zoro



No Doffy


----------



## Mob (Mar 23, 2019)

32 minutes until the end of shift


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 23, 2019)

Yonkoset - lawful good, sometimes chaotic good
AdmiralsIncorporated - chaotic neutral
Admiralgang - always chaotic evil


P.S @Daisuke Jigen is more admiralgang with his out of the blue negs


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 23, 2019)

TheWiggian said:


> I think that i already explained you in the PM that i don't care about your opinion? Didn't i?
> 
> I'll explain in again:
> 
> ...



Time for a new MANGA version????


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> OP fans family with different favs



Fixed


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> Yonkoset - lawful good, sometimes chaotic good
> AdmiralsIncorporated - chaotic neutral
> Admiralgang - always chaotic evil
> 
> ...



It's just a different appellation. The admiral gang was created by Astro and AK furinji and Co were member of. But from what I heard they don't consider every one of them as a "true" member and some of them even changed name to Admiral inc.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2019)

Admiral Inc does not exist and never has except in Wiggians head


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> It's just a different *appellation*. The admiral gang was created by Astro and AK furinji and Co were member of. But from what I heard they don't consider every one of them as a "true" member and some of them even changed name to Admiral inc.



using the thesaurus?


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Time for a new MANGA version????


I would rate your post with "like", if I could. we are close to a war state
and the admiral gang made even other admiral fans as their enemies.



Marie said:


> Fixed


convo thread is too friendly for my honest answer to your edit


Gledania said:


> It's just a different appellation. The admiral gang was created by Astro and AK furinji and Co were member of. But from what I heard they don't consider every one of them as a "true" member and some of them even changed name to Admiral inc.


probably because of the "I was the one who created admiralgang" person


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Time for a new MANGA version????



If you're bored why not lol


----------



## Gledania (Mar 23, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> probably because of the "I was the one who created admiralgang" person



That was legendary.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2019)

yonkoset knows their time is at end soon, so they desperately send in double agents like Wiggian to try and fracture the [HASHTAG]#gang[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 23, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yonkoset knows their time is at end soon, so they desperately send in double agents like Wiggian to try and fracture the [HASHTAG]#gang[/HASHTAG]


"optimistic"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2019)

Fel1x and Gledania need to get a room


----------



## Mob (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 23, 2019)

AdmiralGang:


AdmiralsInc:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 23, 2019)

TheWiggian said:


> AdmiralGang:
> 
> 
> AdmiralsInc:


 

the difference between two said group.

Admiral Gang: Akainu is stronger than Kaido(baseless and brainless)

Admiral Inc: Never said those thing cause they know that's ain't true. they need fact before speaking like that. 

I just want to add @Sherlōck in there, he is always in Admiral Vs. Yonko thread. 


@Astro you have the audacity to post an edited gif about Yonkoset being punched by admirals when the group you reppin' is in disarray? Yonkoset in 4, we will sweep you.

*Link Removed*


----------



## Garcher (Mar 24, 2019)

Ignorant as you are, you stand no chance of victory.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

Another baseless and brainless post.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 24, 2019)

Don King said:


> Another baseless and brainless post.


You guys bore me.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> You guys bore me.


It seems what I type triggered you but  don't take it personally it just a banter and what I just said is true so maybe next time post this Akainu < Kaido. Then by that time we know you're legit not some Weiss copycat.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 24, 2019)

Kaido Vs Akainu can go either way extreme difficulty. 

Oda is not making Luffy's main opponent in marine who he will beat two or three arcs down the line weaker than Kaido.


----------



## Nox (Mar 24, 2019)

@Don King Chopper, Jinbe, Nami, Brook and King spin cycle. Amnesia, Autism and Anorexia. World Strongest Tears. Snitching, Simping and Sadness. Unappreciated Underwhelming Underling. Headless, Armless, Brainless, Spineless.* Yeah don't stop believing Don Mont-dOr*



TheWiggian gave you a bants & you ran with it. Palpable desperation. LAWST Angeles Yonkos. You're not even in the playoffs


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> Kaido Vs Akainu can go either way extreme difficulty.


If that's the case why the people in verse think it's Kaido? 


Sherlōck said:


> Oda is not making Luffy's main opponent in marine who he will beat two or three arcs down the line weaker than Kaido.


unconfirmed, it's a toss up between Luffy and Sabo rn.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

Astro said:


> @Don King Chopper, Jinbe, Nami, Brook and King spin cycle. Amnesia, Autism and Anorexia. World Strongest Tears. Snitching, Simping and Sadness. Unappreciated Underwhelming Underling. Headless, Armless, Brainless, Spineless.* Yeah don't stop believing Don Mont-dOr*
> 
> 
> 
> TheWiggian gave you a bants & you ran with it. Palpable desperation. LAWST Angeles Yonkos. You're not even in the playoffs


 

We're Bucks #1 undisputed, Clinging so much to the BM's plot(Cannot blame you that's our weakest point) but we still hold the trump card come back when Admirals hit a FM level character in 1 hit oh wait there isn't one cya.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 24, 2019)

Don King said:


> If that's the case why the people in verse think it's Kaido?



They have been thinking that since WB was alive. Doesn't change that WB would beat his ass all over NW.



Don King said:


> unconfirmed, it's a toss up between Luffy and Sabo rn.



The length people will go to downplay Akainu. 

It's like people completely forget the physical and mental pain Akainu inflicted on Luffy. Even now the mere mention of Akainu's name makes the scar on his chest throb.

It's no wonder that most people just want Sabo to beat Akainu just because they don't want to see Akainu being Luffy's final or penultimate opponent. As it would mean the BS they have been cultivating for so long that Akainu and by extension Admirals are weak would be utterly false.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 24, 2019)

Though I would say Kaido >= Pre-TS Akainu.

It's Post-TS Akainu, the only top tier who beat another top tier in straight 1v1 that is ~ Kaido.


----------



## Nox (Mar 24, 2019)

@Don King You fail again Don Mont'dÓr.  The break down; World Strongest Tears (Kaido). Snitching (Shanks), Simping (WB) and Sadness (Kaido). Unappreciated Underwhelming Underling (80% of YonkoSet is feaces). Headless (WB), Armless (Shanks), Brainless (MUM), Spineless (Teach).

LOL @ you. Bucks haven't won shit since 1971. I guess 1971 =/= Marineford. The Bucks huh! I guess Kaido = Giannis. Rest of the team is trash big fella. Charlotte Middleton doesn't have the answers. Redthorn Marker is getting boxed out. You got ZERO playoff relevancy. Playa. LMAO Katakuri shat on Boundman too. Is this what gets you hype? Let me one up you. Come back to me when an Emperor brings down multiple Yonkos together word to Garp. Too hard? How about manhandling a WS character? Admirals = Celtics. We got players with 12 championships cuh


----------



## Nox (Mar 24, 2019)

Im about to go make some mash and roast. Then settle in with some Black Sails. @Don King I want you to re evaluate what you've done.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> They have been thinking that since WB was alive. Doesn't change that WB would beat his ass all over NW.


Okay, where is this stated? If it's not on databook then what you're saying is nonsense.


Sherlōck said:


> The length people will go to downplay Akainu.
> 
> It's like people completely forget the physical and mental pain Akainu inflicted on Luffy. Even now the mere mention of Akainu's name makes the scar on his chest throb.
> 
> It's no wonder that most people just want Sabo to beat Akainu just because they don't want to see Akainu being Luffy's final or penultimate opponent. As it would mean the BS they have been cultivating for so long that Akainu and by extension Admirals are weak would be utterly false.


Is Sabo not the brother of Ace too? he is in trauma when his memories cameback. Luffy have more reason to fight Akainu but ever since Sabo ate the Mera it's sealed who fight who. Oda is trying to hint this.


Sherlōck said:


> It's Post-TS Akainu, the only top tier who beat another top tier in straight 1v1 that is ~ Kaido.


that's true but put Kaido on Akainu shoes he do the same outcome in what maybe 1 days? the Admirals have clash with FM and the Yonko who fight Admiral fight all three and manage to put down one if only he didn't get drag down in a hole. very different circumstances.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 24, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> Kaido Vs Akainu can go either way extreme difficulty.
> 
> *Oda is not making Luffy's main opponent in marine who he will beat two or three arcs down the line weaker than Kaido.*



Why not? Luffy isn't going to be stronger than Kaido by end of Wano. No way Luffy is beating Kaido in a true 1v1. So even after Kaido is down, Luffy will need to get stronger before facing someone like Akainu 1v1.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 24, 2019)

Don King said:


> Okay, where is this stated? If it's not on databook then what you're saying is nonsense.



Ace's novel.



> Is Sabo not the brother of Ace too? he is in trauma when his memories cameback. Luffy have more reason to fight Akainu but ever since Sabo ate the Mera it's sealed who fight who. Oda is trying to hint this.



Comparing Luffy's trauma with Sabo's is like comparing WB with Alvida. 



> that's true but put Kaido on Akainu shoes he do the same outcome in what maybe 1 days?



Baseless as fuck. 



> the Admirals have clash with FM and the Yonko who fight Admiral fight all three and manage to put down one if only he didn't get drag down in a hole. very different circumstances.



??????


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

Astro said:


> @Don King You fail again Don Mont'dÓr. The break down; World Strongest Tears (Kaido). Snitching (Shanks), Simping (WB) and Sadness (Kaido). Unappreciated Underwhelming Underling (80% of YonkoSet is feaces). Headless (WB), Armless (Shanks), Brainless (MUM), Spineless (Teach).


Damn your wording , I didn't get that I thought it's gibberish.


When an armless,snitching Yonko appear he stop the war and Akainu stop moving and have a meeting to the Marines bosses seeping tea maybe? on the other hand the fleet Admiral got ignored say his face is not important lul.

That crying Yonko did what the Marines couldn't even do pre-ts, to take down the Rookie pirates. 

You dare trashtalk WB?  


AS usual you pick a losing team. Really, Celtics? one thing you guys have in common is you both disorganize. Kyrie talking shit to media about their locker room problem the same is happening here about your members. What the Yonkoset need to do is sit back and relax and watch you guys destroy each other. 

but Really, Celtics? sure their resume is incredible but rn they're shit. but I know your just comparing the Admiral Gang or inc (whatever you called yourself these days) to the Celtic in which both are trash.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Why not? Luffy isn't going to be stronger than Kaido by end of Wano. No way Luffy is beating Kaido in a true 1v1. So even after Kaido is down, Luffy will need to get stronger before facing someone like Akainu 1v1.



Which doesn't change the fact that Luffy will do the heavy lifting in defeating Kaido. I am all for A3 Vs Kaido but even I can admit that Kidd is at best YC2 and Law is at best YC3 level. I's Luffy who will Oda make deal the final blow.

Also Luffy won't beat someone two-three arc down the line to be weaker than his current opponent. An opponent against he can't use advanced Haki, DF awakening, still doesn't have Katakuri's level FS. By the time Luffy is going to fight Akainu he will have completely or at least 90% of these applications mastered. So no, fighting someone weaker than Kaido at that point of the manga isn't shonen norm.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> Comparing Luffy's trauma with Sabo's is like comparing WB with Alvida.





Sherlōck said:


> Baseless as fuck.


Doffy didn't think it's baseless. 


Sherlōck said:


> ??????


the Admirals fight FM in MF arc and people think the're on the same category for years. Yonko fight a FM level fighter he got KO'ed.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 24, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> Which doesn't change the fact that Luffy will do the heavy lifting in defeating Kaido. I am all for A3 Vs Kaido but even I can admit that Kidd is at best YC2 and Law is at best YC3 level. I's Luffy who will Oda make deal the final blow.
> 
> Also Luffy won't beat someone two-three arc down the line to be weaker than his current opponent. An opponent against he can't use advanced Haki, DF awakening, still doesn't have Katakuri's level FS. By the time Luffy is going to fight Akainu he will have completely or at least 90% of these applications mastered. *So no, fighting someone weaker than Kaido at that point of the manga isn't shonen norm*.



Big Mom a Yonko will fight Kaido too and most likely weaken Kaido enough for the others. 

The shounen norm will be satisfied by Luffy having to challenge himself to greater heights than ever before. That can be done Vs Akainu by him having to have a proper 1v1 against elite top tier without help/assistance.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 24, 2019)

Don King said:


> Doffy didn't think it's baseless.



?????



Don King said:


> the Admirals fight FM in MF arc and people think the're on the same category for years. Yonko fight a FM level fighter he got KO'ed.



Luffy is hardly a FM level fighter. If Brulee wasn't there and he didn't go to eat snacks in the middle of the battle then he would have won easily. Katakuri allowed the pleb to win. 

Also Admirals fought a special FM in MF. No other FM is surviving being shredded to pieces.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2019)

> having the energy to do this in the convo too


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Big Mom a Yonko will fight Kaido too and most likely weaken Kaido enough for the others.



Nothing but a theory at this point. I won't be surprised if Hawkins, Drake, Appo join and beat her just like Kidd, Luffy and Law will possibly join together and beat Kaido.



> The shounen norm will be satisfied by Luffy having to challenge himself to greater heights than ever before. That can be done Vs Akainu by him having to have a proper 1v1 against elite top tier without help/assistance.



Luffy will definitely fight a top tier before fighting BB (either ROX or an Admiral) and possibly two before fighting Akainu if Akainu is the final opponent. 

So, nope. Just fighting top tiers isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> ?????


Doffy think it's better to fight Kuzan than Kaido.


Sherlōck said:


> Luffy is hardly a FM level fighter. If Brulee wasn't there and he didn't go to eat snacks in the middle of the battle then he would have won easily. Katakuri allowed the pleb to win.


I must say a win is a win and Don't put pre WCI to post WCI Luffy. he is the fifth emperor now.


Sherlōck said:


> Also Admirals fought a special FM in MF. No other FM is surviving being shredded to pieces.


Every admirals fought Marco yet only Garp's hit injured Marco without seastone. I don't see Garp whining about Marco's regen ability.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 24, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> Nothing but a theory at this point. I won't be surprised if Hawkins, Drake, Appo join and beat her just like Kidd, Luffy and Law will possibly join together and beat Kaido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Akainu isn't the final opponent it's either Blackbeard or Im.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 24, 2019)

Don King said:


> Doffy think it's better to fight Kuzan than Kaido.



He never said that.

What he knows however that Kuzan isn't a crying, war loving maniac.



Don King said:


> I must say a win is a win and Don't put pre WCI to post WCI Luffy. he is the fifth emperor now.



Not really. 

Just cause newspaper declared him as fifth emperor doesn't make him one.



Don King said:


> Every admirals fought Marco yet only Garp's hit injured Marco without seastone. I don't see Garp whining about Marco's regen ability.



Which doesn't refute my point. 

Also Admirals attack damaged Marco. He  just regenerated. I can't believe I have to say it in 2K19.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Akainu isn't the final opponent it's either Blackbeard or Im.



BB is not FV and Imu is more possibly Dragon's opponent considering the possibility that he is fighting against him his whole life.


----------



## Flame (Mar 24, 2019)

wtf is yonkoset and admiralgang?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 24, 2019)

La Flame said:


> wtf is yonkoset and admiralgang?



A group of people who like Yonkos or Admirals respectively, and support them against the other side in tier discussions. 

They are the Itachi and Minato fanclubs of the OL. 

It can be fun, but seeing it in the convo too now is just.


----------



## Flame (Mar 24, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> A group of people who like Yonkos or Admirals respectively, and support them against the other side in tier discussions.
> 
> They are the Itachi and Minato fanclubs of the OL.
> 
> It can be fun, but seeing it in the convo too now is just.


I see... And where's the majority at?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2019)

La Flame said:


> I see... And where's the majority at?


all the quality is at the admiralgang


----------



## Flame (Mar 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> all the quality is at the admiralgang


admiralgang believe Kaido < Akainu while yonkoset believe the opposite?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2019)

admiralgang knows that admirals ~ yonkou
yonkoset thinks that admirals are at best a bit stronger than FMs and cannot contend with any yonkou at all


----------



## Garcher (Mar 24, 2019)

La Flame said:


> admiralgang believe Kaido < Akainu while yonkoset believe the opposite?


Admiral Gang believes Yonko = Admirals, Yonko Set believes Yonko > Admirals

It's obvious that Kaido's hype as the strongest is worthless, he just another strong guy to beat with no major role after Wano, he is no endgame material like Shanks, BB, Akainu etc., which is why people rightfully assume that Akainu will be stronger due to the power inflation that is bound to happen.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

La Flame said:


> admiralgang believe Kaido < Akainu while yonkoset believe the opposite?


Yonkoset is a Zoro fan in a way. Shiba is known as Zoro hater. Now you know who's group contain quality


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

@La Flame look at them blah blah blah You only need to know is we loved Zoro in Yonkoset, what say you? Yonko who loves Zoro or Admiral gang who bash Zoro.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2019)

all beliefs are allowed in the gang as long as you respect the admirals


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2019)

> trying to switch the topic to Zoro 


cause you know your yonkou wank is baseless


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

That's not true, ask any member here, they know how Shiba hates Zoro. Lets see who can persuade him? @Ye Xiu  and @Shiba D. Inu 


Shiba D. Inu said:


> > trying to switch the topic to Zoro
> 
> 
> cause you know your yonkou wank is baseless


That's the basic thing to do when courting someone maybe you haven't tried that before?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

Don King said:


> @La Flame look at them blah blah blah You only need to know is we loved Zoro in Yonkoset, what say you? Yonko who loves Zoro or Admiral gang who bash Zoro.



Bruh erkan is in the yonkoset .... and he hate zoro with passion.

Yonko set have nothing to do with liking zoro or not and you will find zoro haters/fanboys in the admiral gang too


----------



## Garcher (Mar 24, 2019)

Don King said:


> @La Flame look at them blah blah blah You only need to know is we loved Zoro in Yonkoset, what say you? Yonko who loves Zoro or Admiral gang who bash Zoro.


Zoro is my favorite SH/SN, your argument is invalid, kid.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> all the quality is at the admiralgang



You're being the exeption according to furinji and @Sherlōck , and others.


You gave a bad image to the admiral gang in the long term with your rating/trolling.

No wonder you are rating sealed right now and banned 3 or 4 times since 2019 started 

Bye bye tier specialist rating.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Bruh erkan is in the yonkoset .... and he hate zoro with passion.
> 
> Yonko set have nothing to do with liking zoro or not and you will find zoro haters/fanboys in the admiral gang too


Bro why do you have to join in and rain on my parade  I'm just trying to see who can get him against Ye and Shiba.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Zoro is my favorite SH/SN, your argument is invalid, kid.


but is he going to believe you? that's the point.


and I see still acting high and mighty huh, prove something first before you look down on me cause if you ask me you worth nothing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2019)

Don King said:


> Bro why do you have to join in and rain on my parade





typical Gled


----------



## Garcher (Mar 24, 2019)

Don King said:


> but is he going to believe you? that's the point.


What the fuck are you even talking about?
It's just a matter of fact that I like Zoro. I told Shiba months ago when he asked me who my favorite SN is. So you are wrong that Admiral Gang is about hating Zoro. 

You are just a liar that wants to set up people against us.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

Don King said:


> Bro why do you have to join in and rain on my parade  I'm just trying to see who can get him against Ye and Shiba.



Because you're statement is wrong.



There is zoro haters and fans in both the gangs. 

Ask Pocalyps erkan and giantbiceps how much they love zoro and you will be surprised.


Nothing against you bruh. But don't end like shiba.


----------



## Flame (Mar 24, 2019)

what should i choose?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

La Flame said:


> what should i choose?




Ok. Let make it simple : who's stronger between the yonko and the admiral for you ?


----------



## Flame (Mar 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Ok. Let make it simple : who's stronger between the yonko and the admiral for you ?


Kaido > Akainu > Yonko + rest of admirals (minus aokiji btw)


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

La Flame said:


> Kaido > Akainu > Yonko + rest of admirals (minus aokiji btw)



Ok then.

You are in the admiralgang/inc or whatever you call it.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Because you're statement is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am joking. What are you talking about? I know Mo hate Zoro but I said it otherwise because it's a joke. 

for real, you taking this Yonko Vs. Admirals too seriously. I don't care were he ends up. I just compete with what Shiba's trying to do, to recruit him cause I'm bored I'm in the middle of somewhere waiting for someone.


Ye Xiu said:


> What the fuck are you even talking about?
> It's just a matter of fact that I like Zoro. I told Shiba months ago when he asked me who my favorite SN is. So you are wrong that Admiral Gang is about hating Zoro.


I never said you didn't like him.


Ye Xiu said:


> You are just a liar that wants to set up people against us.


That's not my intention but if you think that way I don't care and I'm talking about Shiba now tell me it's not true?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Ok then.
> 
> You are in the admiralgang or whatever you call it.


thx bruh 


@La Flame


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

Anyway...



It's seems that both the admiral gang and yonkoset agree against me thaf Law>Drake


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2019)

ther are* dozens *of ppl in the world who think Drake > Law


dozens !


----------



## Flame (Mar 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thx bruh
> 
> 
> @La Flame


u got a powerful ally on your side now


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

I told you Law will cut Drake in half.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Mar 24, 2019)

Don King said:


> That's not my intention


Yeah ...


Don King said:


> I'm just trying to see who can get him against Ye and Shiba.





Don King said:


> I never said you didn't like him.


Hmm ...


Don King said:


> @La Flame look at them blah blah blah You only need to know is we loved Zoro in Yonkoset, what say you? Yonko who loves Zoro or Admiral gang who bash Zoro.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

La Flame said:


> u got a *powerful* ally on your side now


Yes, they need that Kappa


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2019)

La Flame said:


> u got a powerful ally on your side now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> Yeah ...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm ...


Admiral Gang means Shiba/Weiss and acnologia from dbz or FT section wherever they came from not the original Admiralgang. is it not known that Shiba hate Zoro? Yes or No, your highness?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2019)

in post-skip: Zoro > Luffy


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

Don King said:


> Admiral Gang means Shiba/Weiss and acnologia from dbz or FT section wherever they came from not the original Admiralgang. is it not known that Shiba hate Zoro? Yes or No, your highness?



I hate to be that guy but he said in the "The king is back" thread he don't hate but just don't care about him and gave him 6/10 in the popularity poll ...


So I wont go so far as saying he hate him.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2019)

> Gledania is actually a double agent and sabotaging Don


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2019)

the only objectively bad thing about Zoro is some of his (large) fanbase 

everything else ranges from meh/neutral to good


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

@Don King no hard feelings bruh ?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I hate to be that guy but he said in the "The king is back" thread he don't hate but just don't care about him and gave him 6/10 in the popularity poll ...
> 
> 
> So I wont go so far as saying he hate him.


When is that? maybe that just now don't you think? maybe he is trying to love the Grandmaster now. I swear Shiba is like pwngoat when it comes to Zoro.


Of course not, I'm laughing actually. don't take me as a sensitive guy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Don King no hard feelings bruh ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2019)

I am a Mihawk fan, I cant hate his student_ that_ much as you think


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 24, 2019)

AdmiralGang feeding propaganda to @La Flame to make him join their ranks.  He was an innocent. 

Knew these guys are no good. 

At least he acknowledges Kaido is stronger than Akainu, this must count for something.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

Don King said:


> When is that? maybe that just now don't you think? maybe he is trying to love the Grandmaster now. I swear Shiba is like pwngoat when it comes to Zoro.




No one bar erkan reach pwngoat when it comes to zoro  dude litteraly stated that  kidd can beat zoro  *without using his devil fruit *and Vergo would low diff the grand master.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

I also like Mihawk would you believe me?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2019)

Don King said:


> I also like Mihawk would you believe me?


no I would not 


now go pray on your Shanks altar


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> No one bar erkan reach pwngoat when it comes to zoro  dude litteraly stated that  kidd can beat zoro  *without using his devil fruit *and Vergo would low diff the grand master.


If you said so, I will concede that Weiss doesn't hate Zoro cause you know Weiss better more than anyone else in here Kappa


Shiba D. Inu said:


> no I would not
> 
> 
> now go pray on your Shanks altar


Now you see the point, not because you said so we will believe in things, action is louder than words. but I do like Mihawk I just know where to put him below Shanks.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2019)

you can believe whatever you want 





Don King said:


> you know Weiss better more than anyone else in here


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## Blacku (Mar 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> all the quality is at the admiralgang




@Astro @Sherlōck

You guys really gonna let Weiss claim Admiral gang to the newbies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Mar 24, 2019)

wiggian and his team


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

This went full internal war now.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

Civil War part 2


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

Don King said:


> Civil War part 2



Mob shiba and xiu vs Wiggian black otaku and saiga.

Astro try to make peace between the two groups but fail


----------



## Blacku (Mar 24, 2019)

When did I get involved?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Mar 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> This went full internal war now.


he made me Usopp and I hate Usopp


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

mob said:


> he made me Usopp and I hate Usopp


the real reason of this conflict lol


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2019)

Wiggin is the only one who posts in the OL anyway

who the fuck is saiga ?


----------



## Mob (Mar 24, 2019)

Don King said:


> the real reason of this conflict lol


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2019)

so many new Pepe emotes lately


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Astro try to make peace between the two groups but fail


No @Astro is delusional he thinks he's creating an empire he didn't know it made in sand got wash up by the waves.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> When did I get involved




Aren't you in the admiralinc too ?


----------



## Mob (Mar 24, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> When did I get involved


you love Admirals? do you think Akainu > Kaido, Shanks and by extension Mihawk if your answer to all questions is yes you are a part of Admiral Gang


----------



## Blacku (Mar 24, 2019)

Yeah, I'm not really an OL regular I just love myself a good ole Weiss bashing 




mob said:


> you love Admirals? do you think Akainu > Kaido, Shanks and by extension Mihawk if your answer to all questions is yes you are a part of Admiral Gang



I've been an Akianu fan since day 1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2019)

if you join the AdmiralGang today you get free blunts from Kizaru himself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Mar 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> if you join the AdmiralGang today you get free blunts from Kizaru himself


best shit ever I tell you:smpepe


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> if you join the AdmiralGang today you get free blunts from Kizaru himself


Yonkoset don't have that we have crucify and chill instead


----------



## Blacku (Mar 24, 2019)

Why don't Yonkoset and Admiral gang stop the war and both just agree that Weiss is a piece of shit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 24, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Why don't Yonkoset and Admiral gang stop the war and both just agree that Weiss is a piece of shit?


I can live with that.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 24, 2019)

Kaido=Akainu? lol
Shanks already showed Akainu pure dominance, the look of his eyes told Akainu to shut up or else it would be bad for him

and Shanks in not even currently the strongest being. So give up on Kaido=Akainu thing

3 Marine admirals is a force that can equal 1 healthy Yonko. It's cannon. That is why admirals exist


----------



## Flame (Mar 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


*Gang Gang

*


----------



## Mob (Mar 24, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> 3 Marine admirals is a force that can equal 1 healthy Yonko.


lol 1 meigo is all it would take to end a Yonko


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> who the fuck is saiga ?


Furinji Saiga.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Why don't Yonkoset and Admiral gang stop the war and both just agree that Weiss is a piece of shit?



Most of them do.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 24, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Why don't Yonkoset and Admiral gang stop the war and both just agree that Weiss is a piece of shit?


that is what makes different gangs friendly for a while despite their different favourites and views


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

Kinjin said:


>



Ban mode activated ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2019)

I been a good doge


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Ban mode activated ?


This certainly isn't the kind of activity I desired in the convo.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

Hey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> this emote needs to be added


we got Weisz emote, we deserve Homura too 



Gledania said:


> Hey.



sup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

Seem's at least , despite our daily rating war/ clashing / trolling/ disagreements , me and shiba have one thing in common :


We both think @shaantu is a good bruh .


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 24, 2019)

It's all about Zoro vs the rest


----------



## Flame (Mar 24, 2019)

how can u guys stay with the same avatar for over a week is beyond me


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

La Flame said:


> how can u guys stay with the same avatar for over a week is beyond me



Agree. Need to change sometimes.

But I always use the same chars.


----------



## Flame (Mar 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Agree. Need to change sometimes.
> 
> But I always use the same chars.


Bepo, Drake, Zoro, shocked dude. Who else did I miss


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

La Flame said:


> Bepo, Drake, Zoro, shocked dude. Who else did I miss



Gintoki (the chocked dude)

Hmm , so far only them. Oh and gai maito tough it's rare.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 24, 2019)

La Flame said:


> how can u guys stay with the same avatar for over a week is beyond me


you just need to find a perfect one


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

shaantu said:


> you just need to find a perfect one



Indeed. And vivi is perfect


----------



## Flame (Mar 24, 2019)

shaantu said:


> you just need to find a perfect one


there is no such thing as the perfect avatar. they all gotta go someday


----------



## Mariko (Mar 24, 2019)

shaantu said:


> you just need to find a perfect one


----------



## shaantu (Mar 24, 2019)

La Flame said:


> there is no such thing as the perfect avatar. they all gotta go someday


I don't know man, I wanted to change my avatar but I just can't do it 
and people here encouraged me not to do it


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

It's pink because it's sakura.

Don't deny it.


----------



## Flame (Mar 24, 2019)

why can't real girls look like this 



shaantu said:


> I don't know man, I wanted to change my avatar but I just can't do it
> and people here encouraged me not to do it


if you found the one that suits you best, keep it. this is a real problem for me lol i keep finding better ones and change every other week. i legit have a folder with over 100+ avys ugh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

La Flame said:


> why can't real girls look like this



If people start looking like this I get out from this world.


----------



## Mob (Mar 24, 2019)

shaantu said:


> you just need to find a perfect one


I think this is it, no more changing for me


----------



## Garcher (Mar 24, 2019)

finally I have 5-digit rep power

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Mar 24, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> finally I have 5-digit rep power


prove it, rep me


----------



## Garcher (Mar 24, 2019)

La Flame said:


> prove it, rep me


maybe after I rep everyone in my circle


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

@El Hit So you're the pepe warrior ???


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> finally I have 5-digit rep power


Garcher: "So this is the power of Ultra Instinct"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Mar 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Garcher: "So this is the power of Ultra Instinct"


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 24, 2019)

Have started watching episodes of Dororo. Well done anime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Have started watching episodes of Dororo. Well done anime.


it's in my list. I will watch it when it ends

are the fights well-animated in this one?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 24, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> it's in my list. I will watch it when it ends
> 
> are the fights well-animated in this one?



Yeah animation is good quality. It's a lot more than a fighting anime though.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah animation is good quality. It's a lot more than a fighting anime though.



Synopsis sounds good.

Will give it a try.


----------



## Mob (Mar 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Have started watching episodes of Dororo. Well done anime.


course its good, its adopting old manga... retro shounen > modern trash like bnha, black clover, nnt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 24, 2019)

Less than 200 posts to go till the next convo 

When are you going to utilize your big avy rights? 



mob said:


> I think this is it, no more changing for me


I remember you using your current avatar before


----------



## Mariko (Mar 24, 2019)

Nataly said:


> When are you going to utilize your big avy rights?



Rights are not obligations.


----------



## Mob (Mar 24, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I remember you using your current avatar before


Good memory
Hopefully it stays up a little longer than last time


----------



## Mariko (Mar 24, 2019)

For real!


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> For real!



Live action for everything, duh. It's never failed before and it certainly never will.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 24, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Live action for everything, duh. It's never failed before and it certainly never will.


they never learn


----------



## Steven (Mar 24, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Live action for everything, duh. It's never failed before and it certainly never will.


Classic Etherborn


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 24, 2019)

Though I'm actually kind of excited for Lion King 2019 to be honest.


----------



## Steven (Mar 24, 2019)

Lion King 2019>Aladdin 2019


----------



## Mariko (Mar 24, 2019)

And Mickey Mouse Endgame 2022 > all


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2019)

One punch man film would be good tho.


----------



## Mob (Mar 24, 2019)

Hour and 40 minutes  into Aquaman and I cant grasp where the hell all that praise comes for


----------



## Nataly (Mar 24, 2019)

Mob said:


> Hour and 40 minutes  into Aquaman and I cant grasp where the hell all that praise comes for


Really!? I loved Aquaman, it was much more than I expected from that movie, so I was impressed. There might have been too much CGI during fight scenes, but overall it was not a bad movie.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 24, 2019)

Nostalgic vibes, I wonder if there are any people who still remember this song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Mar 25, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Less than 200 posts to go till the next convo


is it like OBD where the person who replies last starts the next convo?


----------



## Garcher (Mar 25, 2019)

I don't want a new convo


----------



## Flame (Mar 25, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> I don't want a new convo


Let me start the next convo first, then I wouldn't mind


----------



## Gledania (Mar 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Synopsis sounds good.
> 
> Will give it a try.



You're not ready


----------



## Nox (Mar 25, 2019)

La Flame said:


> how can u guys stay with the same avatar for over a week is beyond me



Its not hard tbh. All my avatars are Faucet Failure.


----------



## Mob (Mar 25, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Really!? I loved Aquaman, it was much more than I expected from that movie, so I was impressed. There might have been too much CGI during fight scenes, but overall it was not a bad movie.


I still need to see last 30 minutes of movie or so till I give it final judgement, it wasn't bad per say just average so far but I probably set bar a little to high because I was expecting some dark knight quality lol


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 25, 2019)

aquaman is an avg comic action flick


----------



## Gledania (Mar 25, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> aquaman is an avg comic action flick



It was good. (if you compare to the previous)


----------



## Mariko (Mar 25, 2019)

Damn.

Last OPM chapter was pure gold


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 25, 2019)

DC movies are shit. Nolan's trilogy is an exception

but currently DC has some good series like Doom patrol and the Umbrella Academy. also season 1 of The Flash was good, but it's a sitcom, that means it's not a high tier series by default


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 25, 2019)

I need to read the manga since the anime seems like it won't be that good anymore.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Damn.
> 
> Last OPM chapter was pure gold



Still waiting the anime


----------



## Mob (Mar 25, 2019)

Spiderman 2 is still the best comic book movie


----------



## Mariko (Mar 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Still waiting the anime



Manga >>> Anime. 

But I agree, I can't wait to see the new season too.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 25, 2019)

Mob said:


> Spiderman 2 is still the best comic book movie


true. SM 1 was also good. classic movie

hate the guys who even compare Garfield's and Holland's SMs to a masterpiece

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Manga >>> Anime.
> 
> But I agree, I can't wait to see the new season too.



The opening



ONE PUUUUUUUUUUNCH !!!!!


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 25, 2019)

OPM webcomic>manga. manga is so full of fillers


----------



## Mariko (Mar 25, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> OPM webcomic>manga. manga is so full of fillers



No. Both are pretty good. 

And there are no fillers since One work on the manga version. It's more like One is adding more details to his own story.


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Damn.
> 
> Last OPM chapter was pure gold


----------



## Gledania (Mar 25, 2019)

....







???


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You won't get it if you haven't read the last OPM chapter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 25, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> You won't get it if you haven't read the last OPM chapter.


Ok.then. someone is gonna get raped in the next ine punch man chapter I guess


----------



## Nataly (Mar 25, 2019)

La Flame said:


> is it like OBD where the person who replies last starts the next convo?


Well, as you can see it is somewhat different since other convo threads in various sections follow the 2000 post agenda (The convo reaches 2K, and the person making the 2000th post gets to make the next thread and name it), but this convo is way past that point.
It was said earlier once it reaches 10K, the new one will be made and that is all. The rest is up to mods.


Mob said:


> I still need to see last 30 minutes of movie or so till I give it final judgement, it wasn't bad per say just average so far but I probably set bar a little to high because I was expecting some dark knight quality lol


My expectations prior to watching it were a bit high and I was still not disappointed with it.
It is predictable, especially the ending, but the story wasn't completely trash and the special effects were worth it.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 25, 2019)

new convos are shit


----------



## Flame (Mar 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Damn.
> 
> Last OPM chapter was pure gold


rip to all boyfriends, you will be missed


----------



## Mob (Mar 25, 2019)

Nataly said:


> My expectations prior to watching it were a bit high and I was still not disappointed with it.
> It is predictable, especially the ending, but the story wasn't completely trash and the special effects were worth it.


Okay watched the last part of the movie and I must say that war at the end felt like it came straight from star wars, positive points for that giant monster at the end as well, satisfying conclusion all in all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 25, 2019)

Did you guys stop the anime ? 

I'm watching the dressrosa arc right now. I reached law past now. 

Despite the slow pacing , it's not that bad.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Did you guys stop the anime ?
> 
> I'm watching the dressrosa arc right now. I reached law past now.
> 
> Despite the slow pacing , it's not that bad.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 25, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 25, 2019)

Apparently Whole Cake Island arc in the anime > manga version.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Apparently Whole Cake Island arc in the anime > manga version.


it has good animation


----------



## Gledania (Mar 25, 2019)

Ah ... law past is more heart breaking in the anime than expected (episode 704)
say what you which but the anime is good when it comes to emotional moment.


----------



## Mob (Mar 25, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> it has good animation


new signature material


----------



## Garcher (Mar 25, 2019)

great animators

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 25, 2019)

just draw Nami hentai already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 25, 2019)

Dressrosa > WCI though, anime and manga.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Dressrosa > WCI though, anime and manga.



Wait ... Wait wait wait wait wait ...


*YOU WATCH THE ANIME ???? *


----------



## Mariko (Mar 25, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> just draw Nami hentai already



Isn't the internet full of it already?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Wait ... Wait wait wait wait wait ...
> 
> 
> *YOU WATCH THE ANIME ???? *



I used to...


----------



## Gledania (Mar 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Isn't the internet full of it already?



Yup.



Marie said:


> I used to...



You stopped at WCI ?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> You stopped at WCI ?



The anime is still WCI no?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> The anime is still WCI no?



Bientot finis.

Tu t'est arrêtée où ?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 25, 2019)

C'mon and vote fams  

Graphic of the week:



Photo of the week:


----------



## Mariko (Mar 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Bientot finis.
> 
> Tu t'est arrêtée où ?



Je regarde de temps à autres. J'ai vu l'avant dernier episode je crois... Ou celui d'avant je sais plus.


----------



## Soca (Mar 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Apparently Whole Cake Island arc in the anime > manga version.


Far as I can tell the musical numbers and that snakeman vs katakuri episode were done extremely well. Otherwise I'd still read the arc then watch it.


----------



## Steven (Mar 25, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> OPM webcomic>manga. manga is so full of fillers


No,the Manga is not full of Filler

ONE is the creator of the Webcomic and also writes the Story for the Manga.Yusuke draws it.

Because the Manga is more popular than the Webcomic,ONE can add more stuff into the Story.Many details are missing in the webcomic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> C'mon and vote fams
> 
> Graphic of the week:
> 
> ...



I went with 6.


----------



## Nox (Mar 25, 2019)

Watch One Piece anime consistently in 2019 brehs 

If it wasn't for the fight scenes I would never watch the anime again. Naotoshi Shida single handedly saved Trashoei


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> C'mon and vote fams
> 
> Graphic of the week:
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Gledania (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Nataly (Mar 25, 2019)

@Mob 



I am literally dying. I love honest trailers.


----------



## Steven (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Mar 25, 2019)

Favorite spiderman film.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 25, 2019)

@Nataly 

Super glad you enjoyed St Petersburg! Its beautiful! What did you do there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 25, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> @Nataly
> 
> Super glad you enjoyed St Petersburg! Its beautiful! What did you do there?


I really didn't expect it to impress me so much, the town had its own distinctive vibes.
The nature and architecture were a totally different story. Sundial sculpture by AMC and that humongous tree nearby.
I mostly wanted to visit the Dali museum, it was pretty nice. But the downtown area stole the spotlight of the whole trip. I walked around by the marina, shops. The graffiti on some buildings were so creative, it is a very artistic place.
Visited the beach and got recommended to check out Caddy's at Treasure Island.

I will definitely go back to St. Pete again, I loved it there


----------



## Mob (Mar 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Favorite spiderman film.


Spider man with giant robot


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 26, 2019)

soon I will embrace the doge avatar once again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 26, 2019)

I have to catch up with the OP manga again, hows wano so far?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I have to catch up with the OP manga again, hows wano so far?



Okay so far


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2019)

Mob said:


> Spider man with giant robot



Well you hear franky right ?

Otoko no romancuuu !!!


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2019)

@Mob 

That robot could have defeated thanos tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Mar 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Mob
> 
> That robot could have defeated thanos tbh


Thanos got nothing on this guy


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2019)

@Underworld Broker In addition, Oda's art work and folklore references in Wano have been good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 26, 2019)

Do you really hate Zoro that much that you start banning random Zoro fans like Edward Teach @Soca?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Underworld Broker In addition, Oda's art work and folklore references in Wano have been good.



I've liked the art so far, the outfits have also been really nice, thought about coloring a few panels but got no time for that


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2019)

What did he do ?


----------



## Steven (Mar 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What did he do ?


:gledania


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2019)

Anti-Zoro Supremacy movement


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Anti-Zoro Supremacy movement



?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> ?



I will release the full story later today


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 26, 2019)

just Soca being Soca probably 



:gled


----------



## Flame (Mar 26, 2019)

Zoro > Luffy, stop lying to yourselves kids


----------



## Steven (Mar 26, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> just Soca being Soca probably
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we add the Gled Emote?
Text: Ca va?
:Gled


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

mornin


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> mornin



What country do you live in ? It's midday in belgium right now.


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What country do you live in ? It's midday in belgium right now.


Canada. It's almost 8am here.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2019)

The facist pro Luffy, Sanji, Usopp groups entered into a cartel to oppress Zoro FC


----------



## Shrike (Mar 26, 2019)

How's life OLers?


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> he facist pro Luffy, Sanji, Usopp groups


How many people is that in total? 3?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> How many people is that in total? 3?



That much?


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

Shrike said:


> How's life OLers?


Life is awesome. I got a check up and blood test done recently and found out I was healthy so I'm in super good moods 





Marie said:


> That much?


It's basically an army.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The facist pro Luffy, Sanji, Usopp



That's basically muah


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2019)

Also pro carrots are fasciste anti drake.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 26, 2019)

La Flame said:


> changed avy again. im too weak


you picked a really good set


----------



## Flame (Mar 26, 2019)

shaantu said:


> you picked a really good set


got more but decided to pick this one in the end. lets see how long i can keep it


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 26, 2019)

btw, why are early spoilers happen from time to time? manga has a constant shedule as far as I know


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> How many people is that in total? 3?



3 is enough if they have sufficient powers. But alas there's more than 3.

There are 3 leaders, one sees over each of the 3 factions. Then you have the equivalent of 'headliners' those who are active posters with rep and old join date.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2019)

@shaantu yesterday I reached the episode where Corazon died


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> btw, why are early spoilers happen from time to time? manga has a constant shedule as far as I know



Sometimes the magazine is released on Saturday instead of Monday, so deliveries are sooner. Other times it is due to other public holidays like last week. And then there's also rare times of early early spoilers just from that fact that the source is probably leaking from the printing factory or some stage earlier in the process before it gets to the shops.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2019)

@T.D.A explain bruh.

What happened to edwart teach


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @T.D.A explain bruh.
> 
> What happened to edwart teach



flaming happened


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> flaming happened


He flammed who ?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2019)

Still leading the Convo


----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> He flammed who ?



A banana Kappa


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Sometimes the magazine is released on Saturday instead of Monday, so deliveries are sooner. Other times it is due to other public holidays like last week. And then there's also rare times of early early spoilers just from that fact that the source is probably leaking from the printing factory or some stage earlier in the process before it gets to the shops.


btw, why there are no japanese people in OL? Their fandom is so big they don't have any reason to go to foreign forums?


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Still leading the Convo


I'm surprised I'm even in top 5. I would think someone like shaantu has more than me by now


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> A banana Kappa



If I was mod , I would ban him for one month for that.

Do not flamme bananas.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> btw, why there are no japanese people in OL? Their fandom is so big they don't have any reason to go to foreign forums?



Japs are pretty conservative nationalists


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> btw, why there are no japanese people in OL? Their fandom is so big they don't have any reason to go to foreign forums?



Think there are one or 2 around. Probably not active. Outside NF, sandman who posts in Arlong Park forums and quite well known. Provides useful translations and insight from time to time.

In general they probably just post in Japanese forums.


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> btw, why there are no japanese people in OL? Their fandom is so big they don't have any reason to go to foreign forums?


They have their own forums like 2ch to post on. I can't imagine wanting to learn english just to post here of all places anyways


----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> If I was mod , I would ban him for one month for that.
> 
> The flamme banana's.



Banane Rebelle new name confirmed (in december, remember me)


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> They have their own forums like 2ch to post on. I can't imagine wanting to learn english just to post here of all places anyways


well, they probably use reddit, if they want some “international disussion”
but I don’t like reddit. it’s too impersonal


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Think there are one or 2 around.


There's none to my knowledge. I dunno if that Rai person in the naruto section is japanese because I know he's translated stuff 

This place has been wishing so long for a japanese cats to post so we can have our own translator but it's never happened 



Fel1x said:


> well, they probably use reddit, if they want some “international disussion”
> but I don’t like reddit. it’s too impersonal


That makes the most sense. That's more widely known than our section in the corner of the internet


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> A banana Kappa


He flamed Mider T ?


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Probably not active. Outside NF, sandman who posts in Arlong Park forums


There was also a cat named CCC who used to transalte the entire chapter spoilers for chapters when he was active but he stopped after some arrests were made or something like that. I think  he posted here sometimes too but only on rare occasions.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> There's none to my knowledge. I dunno if that Rai person in the naruto section is japanese because I know he's translated stuff
> 
> This place has been wishing so long for a japanese cats to post so we can have our own translator but it's never happened
> 
> ...


well, not really in the corner. As far as I remember, I found NF forums before I registered in it. Probably 2008 or something. And if I found it, it was at the top of "naruto" word google search. But if you are trying to find one piece forum, yeah, it's probably in the corner. But anyway most people who read naruto also like OP and will find it here.



Soca said:


> There was also a cat named CCC who used to transalte the entire chapter spoilers for chapters when he was active but he stopped after some arrests were made or something like that. I think  he posted here sometimes too but only on rare occasions.


arrests? I remember some girl with nails who provided spoiler pics of naruto manga with her nails in it


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> well, not really in the corner. As far as I remember, I found NF forums before I registered in it. Probably 2008 or something. And if I found it, it was at the top of "naruto" word google search. *But if you are trying to find one piece forum, yeah, it's probably in the corner.* But anyway most people who read naruto also like OP and will find it here.


Yea that's what I meant.



Fel1x said:


> arrests? I remember some girl with nails who provided spoiler pics of naruto manga with her nails in it



Yep.  In all my years being here I think there's been a total of 3 arrests and 2 manga site shut downs.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> arrests? I remember some girl with nails who provided spoiler pics of naruto manga with her nails in it



Ohana 

Not sure she was a "she" though. "Her" nails were more like a trap iirc


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yea that's what I meant.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  In all my years being here I think there's been a total of 3 arrests and 2 manga site shut downs.


wow. yeah, I heard about it. but 3 arrests and 2 shut downs, omg. Are they in prison? or just payed some penalty for that?



Marie said:


> Ohana
> 
> Not sure she was a "she" though. "Her" nails were more like a trap iirc


or it was a disguise not to be arrested. but anyway, it's hilarious and didn't help "her"


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2019)

In prison. Also a few months ago the Korean scan site was shut down and I think arrests made. Which is why the Japanese spoiler providers got scared and stopped posting.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> or it was *a disguise not to be arrested*. but anyway, it's hilarious and didn't help "her"



Yes iirc. (What I said no?)


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2019)

@Soca I feel like you would enjoy living in London for a bit, significant amount of Korean and Oriental Asians here. I'll hook you up


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> In prison. Also a few months ago the Korean scan site was shut down and I think arrests made. Which is why the Japanese spoiler providers got scared and stopped posting.


So many risk takers went down. Super sad.



T.D.A said:


> @Soca I feel like you would enjoy living in London for a bit, significant amount of Korean and Oriental Asians here. I'll hook you up


My sister lives there and she said the same thing. I might take y'all up on that offer and move outta canada. Been needing to move somewhere new anyways.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2019)

Was gonna work from home on Thursday aka spoiler day but can't anymore because I've got to do filming


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Was gonna work from home on Thursday aka spoiler day but can't anymore because I've got to do filming


what you filming


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> what you filming



Something boring but can't disclose


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Something boring but can't disclose


local ad?


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 26, 2019)

I think japanese spoiler providers weren’t too clever if they were caught

for example HBO’s hackers and leakers weren’t ever caught. and GoT were leaked tons of time

There is even a first episode of final season leaked now


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> local ad?



Na this one is just a vid that needs to be featured on a website


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2019)

@Soca also local?  na think national and global


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> There is even a first episode of final season leaked now




*WHAT ???*


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2019)

Best spiderman.


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> I think japanese spoiler providers weren’t too clever if they were caught
> 
> for example HBO’s hackers and leakers weren’t ever caught. and GoT were leaked tons of time
> 
> There is even a first episode of final season leaked now


Sometimes cats get caught. I think there were some marvel leakers who got punished some time ago for leaking a trailer they weren't supposed to 



T.D.A said:


> @Soca also local?  na think national and global


ouuu so something in politics maybe


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> He flammed who ?



He probably defended Zoro from a shitty hater and got banned for that, cuz why not? Even the mods hate Zoro here


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> Sometimes cats get caught. I think there were some marvel leakers who got punished some time ago for leaking a trailer they weren't supposed to
> 
> 
> ouuu so something in politics maybe



Good guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Good guess


yeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2019)

TheWiggian said:


> He probably defended Zoro from a shitty hater and got banned for that, cuz why not? Even the mods hate Zoro here



Not sure Mider T is a zoro hater .

@Mider T you hate zoro bruh ?


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Not sure Mider T is a zoro hater .
> 
> @Mider T you hate zoro bruh ?


Mider T hates one piece.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> yeeeeeeeeee



Good guess as in it can be related to politics.


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Good guess as in it can be related to politics.


 

I'll still take it. Will you link it afterwards?


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

yo


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> I'll still take it. Will you link it afterwards?



No point. Too boring and dull


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> I'll still take it. Will you link it afterwards?



This one is hot


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> No point. Too boring and dull



fine 


Gledania said:


> This one is hot



I know right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Mar 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> My sister lives there and she said the same thing. I might take y'all up on that offer and move outta canada. Been needing to move somewhere new anyways.


You're just going to leave me?


----------



## Mob (Mar 26, 2019)

fix yur avatar @Gledania upside down Bepo is distracting


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

MO said:


> You're just going to leave me?


Without a thought.


----------



## MO (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2019)

Come brehs to London. Join my Kingdom


----------



## MO (Mar 26, 2019)

I've been to london twice and it ain't that bad.


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Not sure Mider T is a zoro hater .
> 
> @Mider T you hate zoro bruh ?




I doubt it was Mider T. He doesn't post here.


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

It's expensive as fuck that's one of the main things I've heard about it


----------



## MO (Mar 26, 2019)

Central London is beautiful.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2019)

There's quite a few Korean food places too. Inc Korean Fried Chicken


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 26, 2019)

I was in London, when I was a schoolboy. I guess year 2006 or smth like that. I was a big Star Wars fan back then and when we arrived at Piccadilly street I was so excited, because there were lots of SW merchandise there

that is my London memories. Also I liked the architectural style of this city.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2019)

I hated the 1st time I went to London, but it was a school travel. 

I should give it another chance.


----------



## Steven (Mar 26, 2019)

London?Try Germany


----------



## Mob (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2019)

Hi there peeps.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Fel1x (Mar 26, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hi there peeps.


hi
Aokiji should be > Akainu confirmed
but that's dry ice


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 26, 2019)

fake news, Akainu beat Aokiji


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 26, 2019)

Imagine BB with Aokiji's fruit. summon giant ice wall, then gura the fuck out of the person

absolute KO and bloody silhouette on the ice wall


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2019)

In before fire hotter than lava debate again.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2019)

-Hi bro, what are you doing?

-Hi bro. I'm making random lava.

-K bro. Sounds cool. Have fun.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 26, 2019)

Hello everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2019)

Can someone give me big ava rights? 

I'm making a new avatar.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2019)

0262 Tsuru
“Great Staff Officer”Tsuru
Birthday: March 26

77th birthday XD


----------



## Steven (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Can someone give me big ava rights?
> 
> I'm making a new avatar.



@Soca @Kinjin

Can I give TDA  my big ava rights?

(@T.D.A  not that big though, middle I'd say)


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 26, 2019)

I have big avatar rights to gift too.


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

Damn. Never thought I'd see so many people wanting to give away big avy rights


GrizzlyClaws said:


> I have big avatar rights to gift too.


No the fuck you don't. Change your iconic avatar into a big ass bear dammit


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I have big avatar rights to gift too.



After everything that happened? XD



Soca said:


> No the fuck you don't. Change your iconic avatar into a big ass bear dammit


----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> Damn. Never thought I'd see so many people wanting to give away big avy rights
> 
> No the fuck you don't. Change your iconic avatar into a big ass bear dammit



Is it possible or no?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 26, 2019)

Acnologia said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#9990[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> [HASHTAG]#9990[/HASHTAG]


no. it's mine


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Is it possible or no?


Yea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Kinjin (Mar 26, 2019)

Soon


----------



## El Hit (Mar 26, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


>


Hi fam


----------



## El Hit (Mar 26, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Soon


Hi another fam


----------



## Mob (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

ugh this brings back annoying memories


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

all the waiting for nothing


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 26, 2019)

esfsgsgs


----------



## Garcher (Mar 26, 2019)

hi


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 26, 2019)

FUCKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Garcher (Mar 26, 2019)

wasd


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 26, 2019)

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## El Hit (Mar 26, 2019)

Lalal


----------



## Mob (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## El Hit (Mar 26, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK


Agree


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Garcher (Mar 26, 2019)

ava has won


----------



## El Hit (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yea.



Nice.

For you @T.D.A

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 26, 2019)

It's time. Do it @Soca.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 26, 2019)

Ava definitely won


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK


As 2nd place I'll allow you to choose a respectable name for the next thread.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2019)

Wow.. Freaking spamers.


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> It's time. Do it @Soca.


Doing it.


----------



## Mob (Mar 26, 2019)

ava you lucky bastard


----------

